# Sticky  National Wrestling Alliance Thread - Corgan's Regime



## TheGravyTrain

Good luck to him, hope he does well.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, he didn't get TNA. But he got the company that has the former World Championship that was defended in TNA. So....next best thing?

Jokes aside, good luck to him.


----------



## Taroostyles

Pretty cool maybe he can bring them back to some prominence again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## volde

Whats the benefit of this instead of starting new promotion? Its not like NWA has any relevance today.


----------



## The Nuke

Damn. Pretty neat.

Hope he can make something of it.


----------



## Morrison17

If only Anthem and JJ were smart enough to work with him.


----------



## krtgolfing

I guess he got tired of playing the Kazoo on stage with TSP.


----------



## somerandomfan

I wish him the best of luck. Although I can't imagine it must have been too expensive considering how irrelevant it has become these days.


----------



## phenom64

volde said:


> Whats the benefit of this instead of starting new promotion? Its not like NWA has any relevance today.


It's got the name and one of the most recognizable World titles in the history of wrestling. 

It's something at least.


----------



## Even Flow

If Billy can make the NWA relevant again, he'd of done a good job.


----------



## Brother Nero

I hope that's good news. Can't get any worse, can it?


----------



## downnice

Hope he can bring the NWA back to prominence and hopefully someday he can stick it to TNA

On how he can bring the NWA back, he needs to starting making Alliances some of the more important indies and foreign companies and actually try to do what GFW was going to do before Jarrett gave up and went back to TNA like a pussy


----------



## Mr. Socko

I'd love to see this go well for him. We need more investors in wrestling if WWE are to ever have competition again.


----------



## Vic

Good for Corgan, if he can get some decent investors and talent interested this could be great.



downnice said:


> Hope he can bring the NWA back to prominence and hopefully someday he can stick it to TNA
> 
> On how he can bring the NWA back, he needs to starting making Alliances some of the more important indies and foreign companies and actually try to do what GFW was going to do before Jarrett gave up and went back to TNA* like a pussy*


Are people seriously blind to the fact that a new wrestling IP won't succeed? Christ.


----------



## Foreign Object

With the NWA brand, as well as the Smashing Pumpkins brand, under his belt, he could combine the two and host the world's first "Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a steel cage match". That joke has probably been made before. The only other SP/NWA pun I could come up with was, 'maybe he could hold a pay per view called "_Starla_cade" - 'Starla' being one of their early songs.


----------



## downnice

Son Goku Burakku said:


> Good for Corgan, if he can get some decent investors and talent interested this could be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Are people seriously blind to the fact that a new wrestling IP won't succeed? Christ.


he had a good thing going with WK9 and if Jarrett did not turn into a coward and make a wannabe TNA before just going back to TNA with tail inbetween his legs then yes it could of work.

If Corgan got some good companies around and made a real NATIONAL WRESTLING ALLIANCE and showcased it as the best talent from around the world then yes NWA could and hopefully would bounce back.


----------



## Ham and Egger

He was determined to buy a company with some history and he bought the xompaby with the greatest lineage. I hope he can do great things with the NWA brand.


----------



## just1988

*Very interesting, I'll always have time for the NWA but it's in such a terrible state now. Every time I see anything from them or their groups, it's so poor.*


----------



## virus21

downnice said:


> Hope he can bring the NWA back to prominence and hopefully someday he can stick it to TNA


Why would he stick it to TNA. The person who screwed him was Dixie, who is no longer in control of the company


----------



## SonnenChael

After a match between two midcarders:

Joseph Anoa'i: "Hey… You people, you know who I am. But you don't know why I'm here. Where is Billionaire Steph? Where is the Man that runs the cam? That punk can't even get in the building. Me? I go wherever I want, WHENEVER I want. And where oh where is Gravy Borey? 'cause I got a scoop for you. When that Zombie Doll look-a-like, when that hipster wannabe comes out here later tonight, I got a challenge for him, for Billionaire Steph, for the Man that runs the Cam, and for anybody else in uh… WCCCW, huh huh. You wanna go to war? You want a war? You're gonna GET one! BELEE DAT!"


----------



## CretinHop138

Ask Dave Prazak or AAW, Billy Corgan unfiltered is the worst thing that could happen. He came up with the Grand Championship. Some of the ideas he had was stupid (incorporating a drug addiction angle in wrestling was one), sure the stuff on Impact wasn't bad, but he had a hell of a lot of help.

He has agreed to buy it. He hasn't bought it yet.


----------



## captainzombie

I wish him luck, as if there is anyone that can possibly turn the NWA ship around it could be Corgan. Personally, he needs to just disband this joke of Board of Directors, run it like a single promotion ran by one owner. When the Crockett's had the NWA name and titles under loan, they did a decent job till the money started running out. This whole adding promotions to the NWA membership/umbrella has been one big scam.

I agree Cretin, the Grand Championship is a mess.......one of the worst ideas imo, but I still think he can be decent if he has others around him to keep him grounded.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Whats the benefit of this instead of starting new promotion? Its not like NWA has any relevance today.


Bargaining chip. McMahon would kill to get the NWA footage on The Network!

- Vic


----------



## AVX

Wow, wasn't expecting this but I think it would be pretty cool to own the NWA even if it's been decades since it was relevant. I would love to see it rise to some level of prominence again as a sanctioning body of indy promotions.


----------



## DayDreamer

Good for Billy, i lowkey can see him going back on DA. especially with dixie gone


----------



## Cliffy

Hope it all works out for him 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Though this brands not relevant today, it has a deep legendary history. So this would only be big if he re branded it to modern feel but tried to reboot the legacy history. Its possible to be something. Who knows though

People that know me will get a good laugh at me saying this. They should take the 80s logo and use something similar to that.Either as simple as that or that logo in the middle of the globe like some other NWA branding but modern. That 80s Green logo is simple sharp and to the point


----------



## FITZ

Best of luck to him. I don't know how big of plans he has for the NWA but he has money to work with I woulId imagine. I can see him growing the NWA but I don't think it's realistic to expect it to be any more than a bigger independent wrestling company than it already is.


----------



## richyque

I wish billy all the luck in the world.


----------



## Donnie

Billy wanted to buy a company and he buys the NWA :bjpenn Man has big dreams and I hope he fulfils them. If he can Raven to book and some big names on bored like CODY Rhodes who if memory serves had a father that was in a couple of NWA matches back in the day. Plus a TV deal he could bring the NWA back to the spotlight. I really hopes he can do it. 

First thing Billy needs to do is put the belts on some names, because I've heard of two of these people, and Storm is FIFTY TWO years old. 
NWA World Heavyweight Championship Tim Storm. 
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship Arrick Andrews. 
NWA World Tag Team Championship Kazushi Miyamoto and Rob Terry. 
NWA World Women's Championship Jazz. 
NWA North American Heavyweight Championship Mustang Mike. 
NWA National Heavyweight Championship Kahagas. 

If he can get some young guys plus a few big names he could strike gold. Good luck, Billy


----------



## sbuch

Going to be a big task but kudos to the man for following his dreams


----------



## MajinTrunks

Wow, that was unexpected. Congrats to him, I hope he does great things ( or anything really... ) with it.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Does he get their entire tape library as well?


----------



## Brother Nero

Ratedr4life said:


> Does he get their entire tape library as well?


Apparently not


----------



## CretinHop138

Ratedr4life said:


> Does he get their entire tape library as well?


No. Nothing, not even on demand.

Lol Bruce Tharpe has to be laughing is ass off, this is the same guy who lost a lawsuit to Dixie Carter.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

CretinHop138 said:


> No. Nothing, not even on demand.
> 
> Lol Bruce Tharpe has to be laughing is ass off, this is the same guy who lost a lawsuit to Dixie Carter.


What's the source on that? Hard to believe a guy buys a company and gets none of its tape library.

Also, I didn't even know NWA was for sale. And why didn't Vince buy it? Just the belts alone would've made him bank in replicas. It's also the biggest hole in the network's library.


----------



## captainzombie

Crimson Mask said:


> What's the source on that? Hard to believe a guy buys a company and gets none of its tape library.
> 
> Also, I didn't even know NWA was for sale. And why didn't Vince buy it? Just the belts alone would've made him bank in replicas. It's also the biggest hole in the network's library.


I bet VKM didn't buy it because Thorpe probably wouldn't sell it to him. There was that story going around that VKM fired someone in the office because they couldn't secure the older NWA tape library for the Network. It seems like whoever owns the NWA at the time, has this mission to never let it get into Vince's hands.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

captainzombie said:


> I bet VKM didn't buy it because Thorpe probably wouldn't sell it to him. There was that story going around that VKM fired someone in the office because they couldn't secure the older NWA tape library for the Network. It seems like whoever owns the NWA at the time, has this mission to never let it get into Vince's hands.


Fucking good on them I guess. Make the bastard work for it.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Crimson Mask said:


> What's the source on that? Hard to believe a guy buys a company and gets none of its tape library.


According to PWInsider, the deal consists of the NWA name, rights, trademarks, and Championship belt. At this point, it's not known what the deal means for the VOD service.



PWInsider.com said:


> The deal in place would see Corgan purchase the name, rights, trademarks to the NWA as well as the rights and possession of the NWA championship belt.





PWInsider.com said:


> A number of questions remain as the deal closes including what does new ownership mean for the current NWA member promotions and what would this mean for the NWA on Demand Video service. Of course, the biggest question revolves around what exactly Corgan's plans for the National Wrestling Alliance will be.
> 
> We will have to wait for those answers as attempts by PWInsider.com to reach Corgan for comment have, thus far, been unsuccessful.


http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109356






volde said:


> Whats the benefit of this instead of starting new promotion? Its not like NWA has any relevance today.


In the investment world, it's called Goodwill.



> Goodwill is an intangible asset that arises as a result of the acquisition of one company by another for a premium value. The value of a company’s brand name, solid customer base, good customer relations, good employee relations and any patents or proprietary technology represent goodwill. Goodwill is considered an intangible asset because it is not a physical asset like buildings or equipment. The goodwill account can be found in the assets portion of a company's balance sheet.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Traditionalist said:


> According to PWInsider, the deal consists of the NWA name, rights, trademarks, and Championship belt. At this point, it's not known what the deal means for the VOD service.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the investment world, it's called Goodwill.


Ok, so you said it doesn't include the tapes. But your source says they don't know. Which doesn't mean that the tapes aren't part of the deal for sure. So they could be.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Crimson Mask said:


> Ok, so you said it doesn't include the tapes. But your source says they don't know. Which doesn't mean that the tapes aren't part of the deal for sure. So they could be.


Actually, if you re-read my post, I never said the deal didn't include the tapes. I talked about what the known part of the deal includes and stated that the Video On Demand service is an unknown as it pertains to the deal. I used the source to show that, when it comes to the tapes, we just don't know yet. As far as I am concerned, others commenting about the tapes without posting sources are speculating.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The Traditionalist said:


> Actually, if you re-read my post, I never said the deal didn't include the tapes. I talked about what the known part of the deal includes and stated that the Video On Demand service is an unknown as it pertains to the deal. I used the source to show that, when it comes to the tapes, we just don't know yet. As far as I am concerned, others commenting about the tapes without posting sources are speculating.


You're correct, I apologize. I got confused because I originally quoted Cretin on his claim and you responded instead. Being as it was on a different page I got things mixed.


----------



## whelp

Good luck to him, be interesting to know what hes up to.


----------



## Thecreepygeek

Nice acquisition for Billy. He has plenty of TV execs on board so they will have a TV spot as well I believe. I think they'll need to revamp NWA because its become so irrelevant these days. Like I never knew it still excisted. If they do a Shane Douglas Eastern Championship Wrestling into ECW type of angle and bring it up to date I think he may have a decent investment on his hands. With Billy's booking in TNA I think they might be onto something good, with decent music, decent production values and that TV spot.


----------



## The Traditionalist

Crimson Mask said:


> You're correct, I apologize. I got confused because I originally quoted Cretin on his claim and you responded instead. Being as it was on a different page I got things mixed.


Not a problem. It was an honest mistake. They are not hard to make in multi page threads with cross references and especially when multi quotes are used (like in my post.)


----------



## El Dandy

Does this mean Bruce Tharpe can return and make New Japan a top promotion again?


----------



## The Figure 4

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



Spoiler: .






> Bruce Tharpe, who had been running the National Wrestling Alliance, confirmed a PW Insider story on 5/1 that Billy Corgan is buying the group.
> 
> “As everyone knows by now, Billy Corgan and I have agreed on principle regarding his acquisition of the NWA brand. This decision comes after many weeks of negotiations and deep consideration.
> 
> Although Billy Corgan may be a fresh face to wrestling, he is an extremely successful businessman and has a deep admiration and respect for the NWA. He is also putting together a very strong team.
> 
> With the capital and business acumen that Billy Corgan brings to the table, I am confident that he has the ability to take the NWA to the next level. And I have promised to do all I can to help him succeed. I ask you to join me in supporting the new NWA regime in the future.”
> 
> David Lagana, who left TNA as head writer when Corgan didn’t get control of the promotion, confirmed that the deal hasn’t gone through but has largely been agreed to. At the time, it was expected that Corgan and Lagana would get back involved with a wrestling company together.
> 
> Lagana said that all options are open regarding what the plans would be, but that they are going to take their time and be patient. He said that he doesn’t expect they would run any wrestling shows in 2017, although it was possible they may, and are going to try and navigate the changing technology and come up with a business strategy. He said that when the sale was completed, that Corgan would likely publicly talk more about the project.
> 
> Lagana said that Corgan got the brand for a very affordable price and that one of the ideas is to produce content telling the story of the old National Wrestling Alliance and its world champions during the period from 1948 through 1983 when the NWA championship was considered the major championship in the wrestling business, even through its last 34 years with periods of both relevance and irrelevance as the business changed. While the National Wrestling Alliance name dates back to a promotion in Iowa in 1940, and the National Wrestling Association world championship dates back farther than that, the NWA of its heyday was created in a hotel room in Waterloo, IA, with several leading promoters who decided to work together and exchange talent, with the driving force being Sam Muchnick of St. Louis, who at the time was the No. 2 promoter in his market and having to battle the power of Tom Packs.
> 
> Packs later sold his promotion to a group of investors headed by Lou Thesz, with Martin Thesz, Lou’s father, in the public position as promoter since to the public the idea that the promoter and world champion was the same person wouldn’t look good. Even the idea that the promoter’s son as world champion could have raised suspicions, but with Lou Thesz’s reputation already built, that actually was never an issue.
> 
> In 1949, Thesz and Muchnick agreed to join forces and privately merge. For years they operated to the public as two different promotions that did different shows, but used the same talent and storylines. But Muchnick was the promoter and ran the business while Thesz was the top star as the world heavyweight champion.
> 
> Muchnick, a former sportswriter who was big in the sports community always had it thrown at him that pro wrestling was a joke because unlike in boxing, which at the time only had one world champion that everyone knew, pro wrestling had multiple world champions. Their belief at first was for the credibility of pro wrestling as a sport, it needed one world champion. Muchnick in time convinced most of the promoters in the U.S. and Canada, as well as EMLL in Mexico, to work together, and recognize one touring world champion. By the 70s, the NWA had both leading promotions in Japan, Australia, New Zealand and other Pacific area promotions as members, Puerto Rico, Central America and even the WWWF. Verne Gagne, who headed the AWA was not a member because the rule of thumb is that you couldn’t bill anyone but the NWA champion as the “World heavyweight champion” (a rule that was at times enforced and at times not enforced, but is the reason the old NWF and later IWGP championships as well as the PWF championship in Japan, now part of the Triple Crown, and even the WWWF and WWF championships were not called “world” champion, even though it was implied, during the period those promotions were NWA members). The term WWF champion, as opposed to WWF world heavyweight champion, is because of the NWA membership and it became part of the lexicon of the industry that continued for decades. In time, they also worked together to keep outside promoters from getting a foothold, and even blacklist talent, which led to a government investigation of the NWA in the 50s.
> 
> While there are romantic views of that period, it was always a struggle. Muchnick considered disbanding the NWA many times due to the work involved and the inability to get promoters on the same page. Much of the true secrets of the NWA in the 50s, 60s and 70s have been taken to the grave as only a few people would have known the true story. Jim Barnett, who was a key figure during that era, and actually not an NWA member since the Alliance wouldn’t allow a gay promoter, although Barnett was a key player in the NWA as Fred Kohler’s assistant, always remarked that he wanted to write a book before his death since there was so much of historical knowledge that would die with him.
> 
> Muchnick booked the world champion through 1975 and demanded the championship be protected from too many gimmick finishes, which is why so many 60 minute draws were booked. After Muchnick became fed up, and quit as President, or was manipulated out, a variety of new Presidents emerged but Barnett, who became an NWA member in 1968 while having so much success running World Champion Wrestling in Australia, ended up booking the champion for the next several years until he was forced out of the Georgia office due to charges of embezzlement.
> 
> After Vince McMahon went national in 1984 and had so much success building Hulk Hogan, the NWA championship, held by Ric Flair, really became the No. 2 belt. Flair toured with different promotions for a few more years, but the regionals began to die off and the NWA name was used by Jim Crockett Promotions, and then WCW after the purchase of Crockett Promotions in 1988.
> 
> Because WCW didn’t own the NWA, by 1991, they transitioned away from the NWA and started calling its champions WCW champions. The final split came in 1991 when the NWA recognized Flair as world champion after Jim Herd stripped him of the WCW title after a contract dispute and battles over trying to get him to drop the title. Flair tried to use his leverage as champion to negotiate a new deal and Herd refused, and the lineage was broken, which sounds silly today but was a huge issue at the time. When Flair signed with WWF, the NWA title became vacant.
> 
> When Bill Watts was put in charge of WCW, he and New Japan’s Seiji Sakaguchi decided to bring the NWA name back with the idea of creating world champions that would be recognized by both companies. The NWA Board of Directors, which still existed, was behind that. But that alliance only lasted a few years. After that fell apart, New Jersey independent promoter Dennis Coraluzzo went to revive the NWA name with Bob Trobich, the Charlotte lawyer who had worked with the previous Board of Governors, a group of old international promoters. They revived the championship and set up a touring champion who would work for independent promoters, and at times major promoters internationally. For years, they used Dan Severn, a former UFC champion, and Naoya Ogawa, an Olympic silver medalist in judo, as the champions with the idea that the NWA champion was still a legit shooter and trying to hang their hat on that.
> 
> Later, the NWA title was used for TNA’s early years, and at first TNA adopted the same mentality in making Ken Shamrock their first champion.
> 
> When Tharpe took over, the structure changed. Instead of a series of NWA dues paying members who would vote on things, he took full control of the NWA. He licensed out the name to independent promoters, but there was no more voting on things.
> 
> Lagana noted that he and Corgan were always planning on getting back into wrestling after Corgan’s attempt to take control of TNA failed. They saw this existing name with historical importance and felt it was a start point. He noted that nobody under the age of 35 has any affinity for the NWA today and that everything would have to start fresh.
> 
> The belief is once the deal is official, that Corgan will make a public announcement, but right now the line is that they are exploring any and all options. The idea is to try and create history to explain the NWA and value of its championships. A major issue is that virtually all the key video footage is owned by WWE.
> 
> Tharpe and Valerie Boesch, the widow of Paul Boesch, do own the Houston Wrestling collection which would have footage of many of the major NWA champions. Due to complications in their deal, and that the NWA on Demand subscription website never gained any kind of significant traction, it was not part of this deal, and Tharpe will continue to operate it. Tharpe at times has had talks of selling the collection to WWE, but the sides could never agree on a price, which was one of the reasons they attempted to market it the way they did.
> 
> Tharpe has controlled the name since 2012. Tharpe had gotten the name by threatening a lawsuit against the old NWA, which Charlotte attorney Bob Trobich, who kept the name alive with Coraluzzo and Howard Brody after WCW and the NWA board had their falling out and stopped recognizing the name in 1993. Coraluzzo passed away in 2001 and Brody had moved on years later. A number of different promoters along with agent Bill Behrens were at the helm, and at one point TNA revived the name using the NWA name for its championships before the sides split up.
> 
> Tharpe, a Texas-based attorney who grew up in Florida and decades ago was a ring announcer for Eddie Graham’s Championship Wrestling from Florida, threatened legal action over an issue with insurance. Rather than spend money in legal fees fighting the suit, Tharpe gained control of the NWA, which was what his lawsuit was designed to do.
> 
> Trobich had licensed the name annually to smaller promotions around the world for decades for a membership fee. Tharpe had various champions working in mostly smaller Southern groups and an upstart promotion in Japan that didn’t seem to get much traction. The last hurrah was when the NWA singles, tag team and junior heavyweight titles were used in mid-card matches on New Japan major shows with Tharpe leading the way as a heel manager. He was very good in the role of campy American NWA head, but New Japan at some point evidently felt it had run its course and stopped booking the NWA a few years back.
> 
> The NWA name meant something in Japan because it was the championship Lou Thesz came to Japan with in 1957 when he did a series of stadium matches with Rikidozan, and was regarded into the early 90s in Japan as the real world championship. At times, different smaller Japanese promotions paid for the rights to championships but with the new generation of fans, they knew the name really had no major league relevance any longer, although New Japan gave it some life.
> 
> Tharpe didn’t comment more on the sale, past noting to us that the sale doesn’t include the NWA on Demand streaming service which has the old Paul Boesch Houston wrestling library that Tharpe is in control of and there’s no word how that fits into this.
> 
> Over the years Tharpe had some TV meetings, including with Spike, trying to get an NWA television show, but couldn’t make a deal.
> 
> Corgan had made sure to get it put in his contract when he settled with Anthem over the money owed him that he wouldn’t have a non-compete, and had indicated at least thinking about doing something in wrestling as he really wanted control of Impact. Anthem was able to make the deal with Dixie Carter since Corgan was going to get rid of Carter so she didn’t want it in Corgan’s hands. As it turned out, Anthem got rid of her anyway.
> 
> The idea of doing a live workrate promotion that runs every few months in a city that doesn’t have one seems like a formula that can work right now on a small-time basis. Trying to do a televised angle-based promotion is much more difficult because of the difficulty in getting television, as Jeff Jarrett found out when he tried to sell GFW shows. The Young Bucks and others have shown the ability to produce inexpensive video pieces, similar to what UFC does with Embedded, and garner significant viewership on the Internet. But those aren’t revenue drivers, as much as sales tools.
> 
> In addition, with WWE becoming more aggressive when it comes to talent, not to mention TNA, New Japan, Lucha Underground, WWN/Evolve/Flo Slam and ROH having signed talent, there is very limited top tier talent available for a new promotion. And the ones who aren’t signed to a television promotion that are top tier aren’t signed because they don’t want to be signed.


----------



## The Traditionalist

^ Thanks for posting. (Y) For those who would rather avoid reading the article in its entirety, and who are uninterested in the NWA's history, the most relevant information it contains pertaining to the sale of NWA to Billy Corgan is:


> Tharpe didn’t comment more on the sale, past noting to us that the sale doesn’t include the NWA on Demand streaming service which has the old Paul Boesch Houston wrestling library that Tharpe is in control of and there’s no word how that fits into this.


----------



## NotGuilty

I didn't expect the NWA to be sold. Good luck to him though :draper2


----------



## JerryMark

SonnenChael said:


> After a match between two midcarders:
> 
> Joseph Anoa'i: "Hey… You people, you know who I am. But you don't know why I'm here. Where is Billionaire Steph? Where is the Man that runs the cam? That punk can't even get in the building. Me? I go wherever I want, WHENEVER I want. And where oh where is Gravy Borey? 'cause I got a scoop for you. When that Zombie Doll look-a-like, when that hipster wannabe comes out here later tonight, I got a challenge for him, for Billionaire Steph, for the Man that runs the Cam, and for anybody else in uh… WCCCW, huh huh. You wanna go to war? You want a war? You're gonna GET one! BELEE DAT!"


when you're nWa, you're nWa 4 life.


----------



## Denny Crane

What he needs to do is call up NJPW and partner with them in their venture into the U.S. promotion. NJPW seems to like using the NWA titles and I think coming to the U.S. and using their titles would be something they'd consider. I believe also the NWA doesn't have a real presence in California right now and you think with Corgan connections in show business that they he could make a lot of stuff happen in that state in terms of booking arenas and stuff like that.


----------



## captainzombie

Has there been any new updates to this story with Corgan purchasing the NWA? Have to wonder how long before we hear something on his plans.


----------



## famicommander

Denny Crane said:


> What he needs to do is call up NJPW and partner with them in their venture into the U.S. promotion. NJPW seems to like using the NWA titles and I think coming to the U.S. and using their titles would be something they'd consider. I believe also the NWA doesn't have a real presence in California right now and you think with Corgan connections in show business that they he could make a lot of stuff happen in that state in terms of booking arenas and stuff like that.


Why would NJPW abandon a profitable, growing US partner in ROH for a rock singer's attempt at reviving a brand that has been a joke for decades?

If NJPW dumps ROH they aren't going to replace them with a far less relevant company. If anything they will go solo or simply continue working with ROH and CMLL.

ROH may not be mainstream like WWE but they do get NJPW stars plenty of free exposure between Sinclair stations, Comet, Fight Network, the Fite app, rohwrestling.com streaming, comettv.com streaming, etc. And they give stars like the Young Bucks another paycheck to help keep them from going to WWE. ROH also gets about 1,000 paying fans 50+ times per year across the country.


----------



## december_blue

Bit of an update:



> Smashing Pumpkins frontman Billy Corgan has officially signed an agreement to purchase the National Wrestling Alliance from Bruce Tharpe, PWInsider.com has confirmed. The deal will see Corgan purchase the name, rights,and trademarks to the NWA as well as the rights and possession of the NWA championship belt.
> 
> PWInsider.com has also confirmed that the deal has now been configured to include Tharpe's position in the NWA on Demand VOD service as well as the Paul Boesch wrestling library. The actual ownership of the library remains with the Boesch family, as it had while Tharpe was utilizing it, but now Corgan would have the same rights and responsibilities that formerly applied to Tharpe.
> 
> Corgan's purchase would end a five year ownership of the brand under Bruce Tharpe, who gained control after his International Wrestling Corp, LLC, sued the NWA and a number of its banner members in 2012, alleging insurance fraud regarding the liability insurance policy that was shared among NWA members. In a legal maneuver that has yet to ever be explained publicly, Tharpe was able to leverage the lawsuit into gaining ownership of the NWA brand.
> 
> Tharpe's role going forward has yet to be revealed but all signs are under Corgan, while all aspects of the NWA will be examined, there are not expected to be any major changes made immediately. We are told that everything is being looked upon as a long-term move, so don't expect any massive overhauls right out of the gate. It will be business as usual for the NWA and promoters who are licensing the name.
> 
> Formed in 1948, at one point the National Wrestling Alliance was the largest and most well known governing body in professional wrestling, a group put together by promoters to share one World champion and help share talent and protect each other's interests. The NWA Board of Directors would control who the shared World champion was and winning the belt was legitimately a feat in itself, because the champion was chosen for legitimate toughness, drawing power and the ability to enter member areas and help spark their business. For decades, the NWA champion was considered the most important champion in the business, often touring and traveling the world to defend the belt for member promotions. For older fans, the NWA championship was the belt in professional wrestling and was the measuring stick for greatness and what defined old school professional wrestling.
> 
> A lifelong pro wrestling fan, Corgan has flirted with his involvement in professional wrestling for years. In the late 1990s, he made numerous appearances for the original Extreme Championship Wrestling but rebuffed Paul Heyman's invitation to purchase 10% of the company for $1 million, feeling that the company wasn't worth $10 million at the time. At one point, Corgan acquired the ownership of the old Bob Luce wrestling library, comprised of material from the time period Luce was promoting professional wrestling at The International Amphitheater in Chicago. Corgan would later get involved in Chicago's Revolution Pro, working in creative and acquiring a deal to bring that promotion to AMC as part of a reality series before AMC opted to shut down its reality TV end. Corgan would later pull out of Revolution Pro. He would serve for a time as the President of TNA Wrestling as well as the head of creative, a time period that led to him famously suing to gain control of the company from Dixie Carter. Anthem Media, which ended up purchasing TNA (now Impact) came to a settlement with Corgan, repaying his investment into the company last year.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109608


----------



## CretinHop138

Lol, he's going to sell the NWA library to WWE to cushion some of his losses recently.


----------



## USAUSA1

He doesn't own the library. He just have permission to use footage.


----------



## Denny Crane

famicommander said:


> Denny Crane said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he needs to do is call up NJPW and partner with them in their venture into the U.S. promotion. NJPW seems to like using the NWA titles and I think coming to the U.S. and using their titles would be something they'd consider. I believe also the NWA doesn't have a real presence in California right now and you think with Corgan connections in show business that they he could make a lot of stuff happen in that state in terms of booking arenas and stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would NJPW abandon a profitable, growing US partner in ROH for a rock singer's attempt at reviving a brand that has been a joke for decades?
> 
> If NJPW dumps ROH they aren't going to replace them with a far less relevant company. If anything they will go solo or simply continue working with ROH and CMLL.
> 
> ROH may not be mainstream like WWE but they do get NJPW stars plenty of free exposure between Sinclair stations, Comet, Fight Network, the Fite app, rohwrestling.com streaming, comettv.com streaming, etc. And they give stars like the Young Bucks another paycheck to help keep them from going to WWE. ROH also gets about 1,000 paying fans 50+ times per year across the country.
Click to expand...

I'm saying using it more for the name and title history in the US like TNA did. I'm not saying using wrestlers. They can still have their relationship with ROH.


----------



## 35 Kanyon

There has been some Rumors going around that Billy Corgan was starting up promotion with Ex Lucha Underground cast and backstage members,And was talking with Rolling Stone magazine and AMC but so far just Rumors.He is setting his goal for this promotion too air in 2018 so it sound fun but so far just Rumors.


----------



## Brother Nero

I hope it's not another LU style wrestling show.


----------



## 35 Kanyon

Brother Nero said:


> I hope it's not another LU style wrestling show.


Hopefully not a water down version of Lucha Underground.


----------



## Daggdag

The NWA has been a joke since they went from a membership organization to a holding company that rents out the titles to anyone willing to pay a fee.

This is what I see him trying...

1; Make a single unified promotion roster for the world titles, with a national tv show.

2; Retire the vast majority of the NWA regional titles, keeping some around to promote at house shows in each region. 

3; Keeps a few of the regional promotions around as a developmental system, with them touring in specific areas and having regional tv deals.


----------



## december_blue

Apparently, the deal is in jeopardy.



> Last week, Billy Corgan described his purchase of The National Wrestling Alliance as "97%" done during an interview with yours truly, but that last three percent is turning out to be quite the hurdle to clear, PWInsider.com has learned.
> 
> Corgan has been in the process of purchasing the NWA from Bruce Tharpe with the deal including the name, rights,and trademarks to the NWA as well as the rights and possession of the NWA championship belt as well as Tharpe's position in the NWA on Demand VOD service as well as the Paul Boesch wrestling library. The actual ownership of the library remains with the Boesch family, as it had while Tharpe was utilizing it, but once the deal was to have been completed, Corgan would then have the same rights and responsibilities that had formerly applied to Tharpe.
> 
> Multiple sources have told PWInsider.com that the deal is described as "in jeopardy" due to issues regarding the transfer of the existing copyrights and trademarks for the National Wrestling Alliance.
> 
> PWInsider.com research indicates that the copyright and trademark on the brand name lapsed last year with his International Wrestling Corp, LLC applying for it again on March 30th of this year. The trademark has not been officially assigned, theoretically making it impossible for them to be transferred to Corgan.
> 
> Should the deal not go through, it remains to be seen what happens short and long term with the Alliance, although one would assume that Tharpe would continue on with the On Demand service and with licensing the name brand out annually to independent promoters interested in utilizing the NWA name.
> 
> In recent weeks, Dave Lagana, who has partnered with Corgan on their NWA plans, had been in regular contact with independent promotions that have licensed the NWA name from Tharpe, seeking to build relationships with the different licensees. Lagana posted a vlog today that he had been visiting with several of the licensees:
> 
> PWInsider.com has reached out to both Corgan and Tharpe for comment, but as of this writing, has not heard back.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=109950


----------



## Tokyostunner

There is something that could be done with the NWA. He could unify a lot of the indies and help to retain more talent by having a national TV deal. It might keep the WWE from stealing talent as much as they currently do.


----------



## famicommander

Tokyostunner said:


> There is something that could be done with the NWA. He could unify a lot of the indies and help to retain more talent by having a national TV deal. It might keep the WWE from stealing talent as much as they currently do.


What makes you think they can get a TV deal?

Impact is on a tiny network (Pop) that doesn't even pay them a fee -- they just do an ad revenue split -- and on an outlet owned by its parent company (Fight Nightwork)

Ring of Honor is mostly on channels and outlets owned by its parent company (Comet, Sinclair Stations, rohwrestling.com, etc) and a few random stragglers (Fight Network, Fite TV, etc).

Lucha Underground is on a tiny channel owned by one of its parent companies (El Rey) and doesn't air year round

NJPW is on AXS TV, and generally shows a months-old episode of NJPW's weekly highlight show dubbed over with English commentary and takes multiple extended breaks during the year.

That's what the combined might of the likes of Jeff Jarrett, Konnan, Bubba Ray Dudley, Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels, Kazuchika Okada, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, Bobby Lashley, Dalton Castle, the Briscoes, Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks, Tetsuya Naito, Pentagon Jr, Rey Mysterio Jr, Ricochet/Prince Puma, Ray Fenix, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes, War Machine, Marty Scurll, Will Ospreay, Alberto Del Rio, etc can bring to US TV outlets.

What exactly does Corgan have to compete with those companies? Who is his star? Why would companies who won't give ROH or Impact a major cable TV deal do the same for the NWA?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

famicommander said:


> What exactly does Corgan have to compete with those companies? Who is his star? ?


Jax Dane, Rob Conway, Tokyo Monster, Kahagas, Rob Terry and Tim Storm.
A stacked line-up like that is sure to be a national juggernaut.

Jason Kincaid works with them sometimes and probably has the most upside but I expect him to sign with NXT, ROH, or Impact in the near future.


----------



## somerandomfan

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Jax Dane, Rob Conway, Tokyo Monster, Kahagas, Rob Terry and Tim Storm.
> A stacked line-up like that is sure to be a national juggernaut.
> 
> Jason Kincaid works with them sometimes and probably has the most upside but I expect him to sign with NXT, ROH, or Impact in the near future.


Not sure if sarcastic or not but Jax Dane signed with Impact (who admittedly does allow Indy bookings with permission so he may be allowed) and Rob Terry is pretty terrible once you get past the initial look at him.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

somerandomfan said:


> Not sure if sarcastic or not but Jax Dane signed with Impact (who admittedly does allow Indy bookings with permission so he may be allowed) and Rob Terry is pretty terrible once you get past the initial look at him.


I was being sarcastic and I wasn't aware of Dane signing with Impact. Dane does have a lot of potential and could be a major star in the future.


----------



## richyque

famicommander said:


> What makes you think they can get a TV deal?
> 
> Impact is on a tiny network (Pop) that doesn't even pay them a fee -- they just do an ad revenue split -- and on an outlet owned by its parent company (Fight Nightwork)
> 
> Ring of Honor is mostly on channels and outlets owned by its parent company (Comet, Sinclair Stations, rohwrestling.com, etc) and a few random stragglers (Fight Network, Fite TV, etc).
> 
> Lucha Underground is on a tiny channel owned by one of its parent companies (El Rey) and doesn't air year round
> 
> NJPW is on AXS TV, and generally shows a months-old episode of NJPW's weekly highlight show dubbed over with English commentary and takes multiple extended breaks during the year.
> 
> That's what the combined might of the likes of Jeff Jarrett, Konnan, Bubba Ray Dudley, Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels, Kazuchika Okada, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, Bobby Lashley, Dalton Castle, the Briscoes, Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks, Tetsuya Naito, Pentagon Jr, Rey Mysterio Jr, Ricochet/Prince Puma, Ray Fenix, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes, War Machine, Marty Scurll, Will Ospreay, Alberto Del Rio, etc can bring to US TV outlets.
> 
> What exactly does Corgan have to compete with those companies? Who is his star? Why would companies who won't give ROH or Impact a major cable TV deal do the same for the NWA?



TNA is on sonysix in india that pays them 7 million a year, and they are on spike tv in the uk that pays them, Esporte Interativo in brasil, South Africa	Supersport 4.


----------



## captainzombie

Not sure how much of this is true

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JobI1LjOpXc


----------



## famicommander

richyque said:


> TNA is on sonysix in india that pays them 7 million a year, and they are on spike tv in the uk that pays them, Esporte Interativo in brasil, South Africa	Supersport 4.


We were explicitly discussing a national TV deal, not an international one. I didn't mention Impact or ROH's international TV deals because they're not relevant to the discussion. The only reason I mentioned Fight Network is because a tiny amount of US cable providers do carry it, even though it's mostly a Canadian channel.

Nobody else in the world is going to give the NWA a paying TV deal if they can't even get one in their home country. And they're not owned by a billion or multibillion dollar media conglomerate like ROH, Impact, or LU.


----------



## Acid swim 35

Hasn't been very much talk for a longtime on this topic.


----------



## Even Flow

Update:



> The National Wrestling Alliance era under Billy Corgan's ownership will officially kick off on 10/1.
> 
> All of the member promotions who had licenses to use the NWA initials and branding under the company's Bruce Tharpe ownership will end the day before. Going forward as of 10/1, the NWA will be whatever it is deemed to be under Corgan and Dave Lagana's leadership.
> 
> As part of that transition, the NWA On Demand streaming service will be shutting down. This a by-product of Corgan's purchasing Tharpe's interest in the Paul Boesch Houston territory library. The ownership of the library still remains with the Boesch family but Corgan will have the ability to control the library going forward.
> 
> As part of the new regime, NWA champion Tim Storm appeared at last night's Championship Wrestling Hollywood taping in California, doing an angle where Nick Aldis confronted him. That is the first time the NWA title has been featured in CWH since Tharpe took ownership of the NWA organization. Marquez had formerly been a huge cheerleader for the NWA brand and title and had been the core promotion that built the Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana feud that was chronicled in the Seven Levels of Hate documentary.


----------



## Concrete

I'M SO PUMPED IT IS DUMB!!!

Hearing who is the first challenger has me extra hyped. This is going to be something else.


----------



## kovs27

A possibly merger between the NWA and United Wrestling Network run by Marquez.


----------



## USAUSA1

Marquez and Lagana have history. United wrestling network is stupid and never took off.


----------



## Concrete

USAUSA1 said:


> Marquez and Lagana have history. United wrestling network is stupid and never took off.


Fake News. 

If UWN becomes NWA then CZW will be a pillar promotion for the NWA. Harley Race is loving it I bet.


----------



## make-it-reign

Does it really matter in the end, the NWA is already dead for the most part.


----------



## december_blue

Seems like we'll have more news very soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913909543951839233


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Good luck Billy Corgan. *_


----------



## december_blue

He's got a 20-year plan. It's a really lengthy interview, but I posted most of it. Sounds like a lot of this is reactionary due to his bad experience with TNA.



Spoiler: .






> “We want to be part of a new revolution of how wrestling can be consumed by fans and matches can be presented,” said Corgan. “This NWA brand dates back to 1948. The past few years have not been as kind as we would have liked, but we plan on building this into a powerhouse over time.”
> 
> Corgan purchased the NWA over the summer amidst a throng of questions–and even scattered laughter–due to the fact that the brand has not been relevant since the late ‘80s. But many discount Corgan’s vision.
> 
> Another important note is that Corgan retained the licensing agreement on the Boesch Family Houston Wrestling video library, which is still owned by the family, featuring nearly every major star from the ‘70s and ‘80s. By no means is the success of the NWA a certainty, but Corgan has a 20-year business plan that he believes will allow his company to thrive.
> 
> “People asked, ‘What are you buying?’” explained Corgan. “We’ve looked at how the WWE has positioned itself and how Anthem has positioned Impact Wrestling, and now a brand like the NWA, which has built-in recognition value and a history that is unmatched, suddenly starts to become more valuable in this shifting landscape. Maybe we’re not so crazy for buying these three letters after all.”
> 
> The wrestling business, with industry-leader WWE producing live programming twice a week, as well as increased popularity from New Japan Pro Wrestling during its voyage into the United States this past summer, appears robust.
> 
> There are a plethora of independents operating around the country, as well as television programs from Ring of Honor, Lucha Underground, and Anthem’s Impact Wrestling, but wrestling’s overall numbers, including attendance and ratings, are down significantly from the turn of the century. In addition to the decrease in viewers, the market is flooded with professional wrestling.
> 
> “I faced similar circumstances and odds when I entered the music business in 1988,” said Corgan. “It wasn’t like I looked on MTV and saw a million bands playing the same kind of music that bands like us or Nirvana or Pearl Jam were playing. We knew there was a market out there that wanted a different type of product for a different set of reasons.
> 
> “The numbers show that wrestling, at its peak, was averaging eight-to-ten million people a week on television. Where did all those people go? I think they’re still out there, and there always new fans to be made.”
> 
> The NWA’s former owner, Bruce Tharpe, leased out affiliated licenses that expired on Oct. 1. The promotion, and its vision, is now entirely in Corgan’s control.
> 
> Vince McMahon clearly has a plan of where he wants to bring WWE, with a yearly benchmark at WrestleMania. Ring of Honor COO Joe Koff has also developed concrete goals. Anthem Executive Vice President Ed Nordholm, who oversees Impact Wrestling, admitted that his company did not have a plan upon its purchase, which has continued to lose money over the past 12 months.
> 
> “Our focus is on the NWA plan, and we have a 20-year plan,” said Corgan. “We’re not going to just come in and throw money around for two years. We’ve learned from the past mistakes of TNA, which we have intimate knowledge of.”
> 
> The NWA initials are far from unknown in the wrestling community, though not nearly as powerful as it was decades ago. Corgan has a plan in place to rebuild the brand.
> 
> “We’re armed with this knowledge, and we’re setting out to rebuild the brand so a fan that currently doesn’t know anything about the NWA will respect the tradition and also respect what we’re trying to accomplish, like a Ring of Honor or a New Japan. That’s where we are starting, and we’re building from there.
> 
> Corgan’s intimate knowledge of TNA dates back to his time as president of IMPACT Ventures, which he was named in Aug. 2016 and saw him oversee daily operations of TNA/Impact Wrestling. However, he was no longer associated with the company by that November, and an ensuing court case ruled that Impact’s new owners, Anthem Sports and Entertainment, would repay Corgan’s loans to the wrestling company.
> “I was very, very frustrated by the obstacles I faced internally, both culturally and fiscally, at TNA,” noted Corgan. “I dealt with a lot of backstabbing and lies.
> 
> “I was able to push through some things that ended up being successful at TNA, and I was very frustrated because you would think the success would have led to more leverage and further opportunities. But it was exactly the opposite. People were out to get me because I had power. At least now, in this situation, I am my own boss.”
> 
> The NWA has a vision, dovetailed with a business plan and concern for the wrestlers’ bodies, and Corgan is moving toward the future of the entertainment business.
> 
> “You have to build your own infrastructure from the bottom up and work with people you really trust. The traditional ‘carny’ aspect of the wrestling business that plagues a lot of companies, and has plagued a company like TNA, are problems that hold the business back. You can’t run an effective business if it’s like Game of Thrones every week.”
> 
> The fundamental goal for the NWA is to create a 21st century entertainment brand very much pointed at the digital realm.
> 
> "You have an aging fan base that has shown in the past few years that it is willing to pay more to have access, but it’s a shrinking, aging fan base,” noted Corgan. “For probably the first time in wrestling’s history, it seems to be moving away from youth where every other entertainment culture is obsessively focused on youth to create their next generation of fans.”
> 
> Corgan explained that he has read a plethora of different reports, including a study that reported the average age of the wrestling fan is 57 years old.
> 
> “That does not bode well for any business,” said Corgan. “If you’re going to target a younger audience, knowing full well that you don’t want to lose the audience that you do have, the question then becomes how are you going to find them? Is it behind a pay wall or is it free? That is the fundamental question.”
> 
> Corgan shuttered the NWA’s on-demand system, and is planning on delivering a foundation for longevity that is an outlier in wrestling and strongly opposite to the instant gratification business plan that has doomed countless other companies.
> 
> “That’s where most people lose their nerve,” said Corgan. “Everyone wants to book the amazing card with the seven hottest indie wrestlers in the world. The bottom line of putting together those cards is figuring out who is going to pay for that.
> 
> “In the brand-building business, which I am, you have to be willing to make investments, find the right talent, and cultivate a culture resolute in believing that you’d rather have more people seeing your product and having access to your product.”
> 
> Corgan explained that he would rather have 300,000 people watching the NWA for free than 4,000 people watching behind a pay wall.
> 
> “Not everyone would agree with that, because they’ll say you are going to run out of money, but I disagree,” said Corgan. “You need to be able to command an audience in this changing television culture.”
> 
> The NWA represents a similar challenge as Corgan first faced in the music business, as doubt lingers that he will succeed. Yet wrestling is a better place with Corgan. Whether that will lead to success and longevity for the NWA remains an unknown, but its destiny is in the hands of a man who built a legacy in the face of an already crowded landscape that believed there was no space for his success.
> 
> “We could run a show on October 15 in an empty hall, but it would look like every other,” said Corgan. “In essence, there is no hurry. We want our first move to be in the right direction with a vision, and not just more wrestling hype.”
> 
> https://www.si.com/wrestling/2017/10/02/billy-corgan-officially-announces-rebrand-nwa


----------



## USAUSA1

Take your time Billy, there's no rush.


----------



## blackholeson

*He should start with Netflix and create a series where he is literally starting up his company. Lead us into his kayfabe promotion with a bit of reality first. Get people hooked, but not on wrestling. The wrestling fans will watch. The G.L.O.W series was watched by non wrestling fans. The response was strong.

Corgan could launch something on Netflix that gives fans and new fans something different. It's kind of the reality prequel that no other company has ever done before. Run a series about certain back stage aspects of wrestling and what it takes to start up a promotion in this crazy world of Sports Entertainment. It's like the appetizer before the big meal.*


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

He definitely says all the right things, that's for sure. I've wanted the NWA to succeed for years now so I hope this can finally happen.


----------



## shandcraig

This is exciting and hopefully something good comes from it. I would assume he will have new branding but keep a traditional feel and look. As a lot of its aspects look terribly outdated


Thought over all the TNA product was bad still and he was very limited to what he could do and have. But the things he did in the short time he was in charge with TNA was very good. 


I absolutely loved the real sport weigh in meeting type thing. Standing in front of your brands logo drop sheet confronting each other.It just made it feel more exciting and he tried a lot of new things and tried to film in a lot of new locations.


----------



## E.T

Sounds like Corgan has a nice solid plan going forward and it's not some overhyped bullshit promotion like GFW, which had absolutely terrible marketing.

Hopefully the promotion is going to be a return to the edgy days of the attitude era. Controversy and realism is something that is missing in todays wrestling.

There needs to be less emphasise on nerdy fun and more on realistic blood and guts rivalries . There is so much shit going on in todays world that isn't even being used in todays wrestling. 

Hopefully they explore the taboos of todays society and from hearing Billy Corgans interviews that sounds to be the type of stuff he wants to see as a fan which is exciting.

It would be awesome if there were characters such as controversial right wing activist, radical SJWs, Black Lives Matter activist, porn addicts etc.

Wrestling needs to update it's programming and give us more multi dimensional storylines.


----------



## Stadhart02

E.T said:


> Sounds like Corgan has a nice solid plan going forward and it's not some overhyped bullshit promotion like GFW, which had absolutely terrible marketing.
> 
> Hopefully the promotion is going to be a return to the edgy days of the attitude era. Controversy and realism is something that is missing in todays wrestling.
> 
> There needs to be less emphasise on nerdy fun and more on realistic blood and guts rivalries . There is so much shit going on in todays world that isn't even being used in todays wrestling.
> 
> Hopefully they explore the taboos of todays society and from hearing Billy Corgans interviews that sounds to be the type of stuff he wants to see as a fan which is exciting.
> 
> *It would be awesome if there were characters such as controversial right wing activist, radical SJWs, Black Lives Matter activist,* porn addicts etc.
> 
> Wrestling needs to update it's programming and give us more multi dimensional storylines.


please no...

politics infects EVERYTHING these days and wrestling is one of the few places you can get away from it for a bit. Even gaming is stuffed full of political shit these days so I hope wrestling stays away from it


----------



## brewjo32

NWA has a lot of great history so anything to re-energize it makes me happy. I'm not expecting it to compete like its WCW but hopefully it will entertain us with other avenues of wrestling.


----------



## Concrete

E.T said:


> Sounds like Corgan has a nice solid plan going forward and it's not some overhyped bullshit promotion like GFW, which had absolutely terrible marketing.
> 
> Hopefully the promotion is going to be a return to the edgy days of the attitude era. Controversy and realism is something that is missing in todays wrestling.
> 
> There needs to be less emphasise on nerdy fun and more on realistic blood and guts rivalries . There is so much shit going on in todays world that isn't even being used in todays wrestling.
> 
> Hopefully they explore the taboos of todays society and from hearing Billy Corgans interviews that sounds to be the type of stuff he wants to see as a fan which is exciting.
> 
> It would be awesome if there were characters such as controversial right wing activist, radical SJWs, Black Lives Matter activist, porn addicts etc.
> 
> Wrestling needs to update it's programming and give us more multi dimensional storylines.



This may be the most tone def post I have seen in recent memory. 

Excited to talk with Lagana this week to discuss the plan. 

Seems the focus will be around the title and brand. Truly have no idea how they are going to do this. Already in cohoots with Dave Marquez so that may give them inroads to UWN promotions. Is there any reason to not "buy" it and rename UWN NWA? Marquez truly loves the NWA and that's a valuable partner to have. He has been working with a lot of promotions to get TV in their territories. Again, good guy to have on your side. Starting out in a lot of regional markets is a start to get the name out there. Not even sure if NWA will have a home base on the moment. Is Billy opening a promotion or partnering the brand with promotions? There aren't a lot of HIGH PROFILE names that aren't already in a relationship with ROH, GFW, or WWE. Though stealing some of GFW's relationships is potentially on the table if they have the right pieces in place to make a more competitive offering. Does the NWA do outreach to brand some mid-range indies to garner some goodwill?

In the end I think it is most likely Billy opens a promotion using the NWA name, potentially with a suffix, and just runs a promotion in the vein of TNA. It is the least exciting option but feels like a move that would be made.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its obvious he trying to do the relationship thing. Already got one with championship from hollywood. Establish one with the Anthem promotions(Impact,AAA,NOAH,LU, and maybe Crash) and you now have access to a huge amount of talent. He don't even have to do a promotion. Just create a tv show base in Chicago with CWFH,Impact,AAA,NOAH,Local talent feuding over NWA titles and you pretty much have everything you need. 

Also, maybe the NWA/Corgan can be promoters for an Impact and AAA tour.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

blackholeson said:


> *He should start with Netflix and create a series where he is literally starting up his company. Lead us into his kayfabe promotion with a bit of reality first. Get people hooked, but not on wrestling. The wrestling fans will watch. The G.L.O.W series was watched by non wrestling fans. The response was strong.
> 
> Corgan could launch something on Netflix that gives fans and new fans something different. It's kind of the reality prequel that no other company has ever done before. Run a series about certain back stage aspects of wrestling and what it takes to start up a promotion in this crazy world of Sports Entertainment. It's like the appetizer before the big meal.*


This is a really good idea. 

Also, you can follow certain wrestlers through tryouts, and stuff. with everything culminating into the first show.


----------



## shandcraig

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This is a really good idea.
> 
> Also, you can follow certain wrestlers through tryouts, and stuff. with everything culminating into the first show.


i agree though its probably a far shot signing a deal with netflix. the thing is ive been saying for years that netflixs needs a proper weekly wrestling company on its network. Lucha is a wrestling tv series so its different.


I like the idea of them creating a show with it first building up to start and showing all the behind the scenes and reveal of a new brand logo ect and moving into a full fledged promotion all being shown on netflix.


In the end Billy probably does have a lot of different connections in the industry and it is possible.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

blackholeson said:


> *He should start with Netflix and create a series where he is literally starting up his company. Lead us into his kayfabe promotion with a bit of reality first. Get people hooked, but not on wrestling. The wrestling fans will watch. The G.L.O.W series was watched by non wrestling fans. The response was strong.
> 
> Corgan could launch something on Netflix that gives fans and new fans something different. It's kind of the reality prequel that no other company has ever done before. Run a series about certain back stage aspects of wrestling and what it takes to start up a promotion in this crazy world of Sports Entertainment. It's like the appetizer before the big meal.*


This is actually the first idea of yours I quite liked, good one.


----------



## Concrete

Every time I hear people suggest Netflix I wonder if people think it is real easy to get on and easy to get noticed if you are on there.


----------



## Beatles123

Rooting for Billy.



RavishingRickRules said:


> This is actually the first idea of yours I quite liked, good one.


Was that dig necessary?


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Beatles123 said:


> Rooting for Billy.
> 
> Was that dig necessary?


It wasn't a dig, it was literally me telling blackholeson that I liked one of his ideas, we butt heads a lot hence me making the effort to say it. Next question, what the fuck does any of this have to do with you?


----------



## Denny Crane

I’d be looking to find me a young cheaper core of wrestlers. I’m talking about 6 guys to carry the NWA name to different shows across the world. I’d be looking at guys like Riddle, Cage, Cobb, Walter, Lee, Pentagon, Fenix, Lawlor and Flamita. Then to build them up I’d bring in guys like Low Ki, Swagger, Aries, Crime Time, London, Matt Morgan, MVP, Ken Anderson, Carlito, the Original LAX and maybe splurge for RVD or Mysterio to put them over. I think something like a Pentagon Jr. VS Rey Mysterio for the NWA World Title would draw in Mexico.


----------



## E.T

Denny Crane said:


> I’d be looking to find me a young cheaper core of wrestlers. I’m talking about 6 guys to carry the NWA name to different shows across the world. I’d be looking at guys like Riddle, Cage, Cobb, Walter, Lee, Pentagon, Fenix, Lawlor and Flamita. Then to build them up I’d bring in guys like Low Ki, Swagger, Aries, Crime Time, London, Matt Morgan, MVP, Ken Anderson, Carlito, the Original LAX and maybe splurge for RVD or Mysterio to put them over. I think something like a Pentagon Jr. VS Rey Mysterio for the NWA World Title would draw in Mexico.


Instead of hiring the best Indy talent, I'd rather that they write characters and then audition local wrestlers for the part. I'll much rather see some new faces than TNA and WWE rejects.

Surely there are plenty of talented local wrestlers that aren't in the big Indy's yet. 

Surely there are local wresters out there that look like and wrestle like legit tough guys and aren't underwear model gymnast.


----------



## USAUSA1

Concrete said:


> Every time I hear people suggest Netflix I wonder if people think it is real easy to get on and easy to get noticed if you are on there.


Plus, Corgan want to go the traditional route. Netflix is about seasons and binge watching. Has Netflix raise LU profile? Probably not


----------



## HerbUWF

Still scratching my head with this whole NWA thing. The brand has been dead for decades. Billy's track record in wrestling has been very poor. Makes you wonder if he wishes he could go back and get in bed with ECW.


----------



## Concrete

HerbUWF said:


> Still scratching my head with this whole NWA thing. The brand has been dead for decades. Billy's track record in wrestling has been very poor. Makes you wonder if he wishes he could go back and get in bed with ECW.


I think Billy knows he missed his golden opportunity. 

I feel like if they properly leverage the Houston footage then they at least have some old names like Flair, Race, and Funk to have a tie to. Won't help with the young fans unfortunately. 

I'm guessing the NWA has a decent YouTube presence. Not sure what they can do to draw people in with all the options available though.


----------



## Beatles123

RavishingRickRules said:


> It wasn't a dig, it was literally me telling blackholeson that I liked one of his ideas, we butt heads a lot hence me making the effort to say it. Next question, what the fuck does any of this have to do with you?


:shrug just seemed rather angry the way you said it. You don't need to be annoyed at my observing....


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA was a part of the wwe in the attitude era, part of tna, had a working relationship with new Japan just about two years ago. They always been around in some fashion.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Beatles123 said:


> :shrug just seemed rather angry the way you said it. You don't need to be annoyed at my observing....


I'm not angry, the cursing wasn't from anger, I just talk that way. Again though, what's the point of this exchange?


----------



## just1988

*Corgan having a 20 year plan is intriguing, hopefully it works.*


----------



## Denny Crane

E.T said:


> Instead of hiring the best Indy talent, I'd rather that they write characters and then audition local wrestlers for the part. I'll much rather see some new faces than TNA and WWE rejects.
> 
> Surely there are plenty of talented local wrestlers that aren't in the big Indy's yet.
> 
> Surely there are local wresters out there that look like and wrestle like legit tough guys and aren't underwear model gymnast.


The WWE rejects though bring people in and gives them attention. You have say John Jay defeats Tony James nobody pays attention, you have John Jay beat Jack Swagger then people will be a little interested


----------



## volde

20 year plan sounds intriguing and kinda indicates that he doesn't want this to be just another indie promotion where you see mostly same guys competing as in other indie promotions. I'm not sure how he will achieve that, but good luck!


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

Concrete said:


> Every time I hear people suggest Netflix I wonder if people think it is real easy to get on and easy to get noticed if you are on there.


It's weird, because I've watched enough pro wrestling material on Netflix over the years that you would think with their algorithms they would have suggested Lucha Underground to me right away, but I didn't see listed on my Netflix at all, I had to search for it. Even then, I think it was only like a 67% match for me. So to your point, no, I don't think it's that easy for a wrestling promotion to get noticed even on a gigantic platform like Netflix.


----------



## captainzombie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BxdKs3TEWU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## USAUSA1

There about 5 new interviews with Lagana, he give good insights and very forward thinking.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDTPuiIGlUE&t=2s

NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Tim Storm and David Marquez - Episode One


----------



## USAUSA1

Great video, I am definitely going to keep up. It's a new way of presentation and the production seems top notch.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5XpNxu17Eg&t=4s

Tim Storm's Mountaintop - NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Episode Two


----------



## Destino

https://twitter.com/nwa/status/923983274032205825

Billy doing some location scouting prior to his show tonight.


----------



## Concrete

Destino said:


> https://twitter.com/nwa/status/923983274032205825
> 
> Billy doing some location scouting prior to his show tonight.


I can only hope he buys up TNA's old office. Would cry.


----------



## Thenash

Nick Aldis Vs. Will Hobbs || Interview on Tim Storm NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei88Mvpt8v8&t=1s


----------



## CretinHop138

Concrete said:


> I can only hope he buys up TNA's old office. Would cry.


Typical NWA, living in the past.


----------



## USAUSA1

Great build up, simple but effective.


----------



## Thenash

What Are Three Letters Worth? NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Episode Three

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwnhA2pT5aY


----------



## One Warrior Nation

I like the videos so far. And it's not overhyped like the GFW videos used to be.


----------



## kovs27

I like how they are building to the Storm vs. Aldis match. Impressive how well this match is being built for a company with 2 wrestlers and a few youtube videos.


----------



## famicommander

From the video:


> I could argue that the belt [NWA World's Heavyweight Championship] has never been more relevant


I mean, I guess you COULD argue that. In the same way that you could argue 2+2=65. You could argue it. You'd be wrong, but you could argue it.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's always been relevant. That's why TNA used it as a launching pad. It help bring attention back to Dave Marquez promotion. Let's not forget New Japan was having nwa title matches just two years ago. Besides the iwgp titles, not too many titles I would put over it. Impact? No, Lucha underground? No, Roh? Debatable, AAA mega title? No , Noah? No


----------



## famicommander

He literally said it's more relevant than it has ever been.

Meaning it's more relevant now with a 50-something indie journeyman carrying it on a small time regional promotion's television show in front of 300 non-paying fans than it was when the likes of Ric Flair were carrying it in front of tens of thousands of fans.

It's demonstrably false and it makes him look like a joke to even suggest it.

I check wrestling news sites every day. I follow ROH, NJPW, CMLL, AAA, Impact, WWE, NOAH, Dragon Gate, PWG, Lucha Underground, Evolve, and others.

And before these videos, I didn't have the foggiest idea who was NWA World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Fair point

I feel like once they start doing shows in March and posting it on YouTube, it has potential to get back in the conversation at least as the top belt not in new Japan or wwe. Corgan got the money and Lagana got the vision. 2018 going to be interesting in wrestling.


----------



## captainzombie

I love these 10 pounds of Gold videos. I really have some faith in Billy to do something decent here.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Fair point
> 
> I feel like once they start doing shows in March and posting it on YouTube, it has potential to get back in the conversation at least as the top belt not in new Japan or wwe. Corgan got the money and Lagana got the vision. 2018 going to be interesting in wrestling.


A belt is only as important as the person who carries it and the people who see it.

Billy Corgan does not have the resources to compete with the likes of ROH or Impact, let alone WWE, NJPW, CMLL, or AAA. His belt will never be as relevant as any of those promotions unless he can actually start drawing large, paying crowds and big viewership. 

Look at the lineage of the ROH World Championship versus the NWA after the TNA split

NWA:
Adam Pearce
Brent Albright
Blue Demon Jr
Colt Cabana
The Sheik
Kahagas
Rob Conway
Satoshi Kojima
Hiroyoshi Tenzan
Jax Dane
Tim Storm

ROH:
Low Ki
Xavier
Samoa Joe
Austin Aries
CM Punk
James Gibson (Jamie Noble)
Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan)
Homicide
Takeshi Morishima
Nigel McGuinness
Jerry Lynn
Tyler Black (Seth Rollins)
Roderick Strong
Eddie Edwards
Davey Richards
Kevin Steen (Kevin Owens)
Jay Briscoe
Adam Cole
Michael Elgin
Jay Lethal
Kyle O'Reilly
Christopher Daniels
Cody Rhodes

The NWA title has not meant anything in the USA since the TNA split. The biggest names to have held it are CMLL and NJPW stars in their 40s and 50s, and the only reason they still cared about the NWA is because their fanbases remember as both promotions were former NWA members.


----------



## HoHo

I give alot of praise to Billy Corgan when he was with Impact because he was working with the talents like the Broken Hardys and Decay both of those teams were flourishing during his time there among other talent. Even though Dixie and other Staff would tell you otherwise, but the talent doesn't lie and he's way smarter a person than any of the high up people in the company right now, and it saddens me they didn't have the intelligence to try to keep him. Spring 2018 they are looking to start doing shows Online that's pretty cool to hear build from the bottom and build a fanbase good interview here.


----------



## Chairshot620

famicommander said:


> A belt is only as important as the person who carries it and the people who see it.
> 
> Billy Corgan does not have the resources to compete with the likes of ROH or Impact, let alone WWE, NJPW, CMLL, or AAA. His belt will never be as relevant as any of those promotions unless he can actually start drawing large, paying crowds and big viewership.
> 
> Look at the lineage of the ROH World Championship versus the NWA after the TNA split
> 
> NWA:
> Adam Pearce
> Brent Albright
> Blue Demon Jr
> Colt Cabana
> The Sheik
> Kahagas
> Rob Conway
> Satoshi Kojima
> Hiroyoshi Tenzan
> Jax Dane
> Tim Storm
> 
> ROH:
> Low Ki
> Xavier
> Samoa Joe
> Austin Aries
> CM Punk
> James Gibson (Jamie Noble)
> Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan)
> Homicide
> Takeshi Morishima
> Nigel McGuinness
> Jerry Lynn
> Tyler Black (Seth Rollins)
> Roderick Strong
> Eddie Edwards
> Davey Richards
> Kevin Steen (Kevin Owens)
> Jay Briscoe
> Adam Cole
> Michael Elgin
> Jay Lethal
> Kyle O'Reilly
> Christopher Daniels
> Cody Rhodes
> 
> The NWA title has not meant anything in the USA since the TNA split. The biggest names to have held it are CMLL and NJPW stars in their 40s and 50s, and the only reason they still cared about the NWA is because their fanbases remember as both promotions were former NWA members.




The ring of honor list starts at 2002 and the NWA list starts at 2007. TNA didn't split from the NWA until 2007.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeMjSMbJISk

The Roads Between Us - NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Episode Four


----------



## T Hawk

People want to shit on it, but I mean the NWA title still has some cache based on aesthetic and lineage.

It's up there with Big Gold and the WWF Winged Eagle belts as the 3 most iconic championships tbh and they could easily restore its prestige


----------



## CretinHop138

The NWA will never recover from the giant shit Shane Douglas took on it in 1994. TNA did bring some restoration to it but then the NWA fucked up again which led to TNA ditching them. Then Adam Pearce and Colt Cabana killed the title by dumping it in Australia after the refused they pay off between their feud.


----------



## T Hawk

nah like it or not it still has cache. Now, whether they can maximize it and make it something more is another story. NWA title has had its ups and downs, but here we are in 2017 still talking about it as something that hopefully could mean something again.

you want to look at a dead world championship that's never coming back an nobody could possibly care about? Look at where the AWA title is floating in a 9th tier Japanese fed.


----------



## kovs27

At the very least these videos have given me some interest in the eventual Storm/Aldis match.


----------



## Concrete

kovs27 said:


> At the very least these videos have given me some interest in the eventual Storm/Aldis match.


This seems to be the general consensus. These aren't exactly BIG NAMES and yet Billy and Lagana have generated some buzz from nothing. 

I have said this a lot on Twitter but I really do think Tim needs to win. He's got history that we haven't heard and Nick Aldis...he is the cloud of TNA hanging over both Lagana and Billy. Using that "history" as a crutch will only hinder their potential progress. Nothing against Aldis but he is not what the NWA should be striving for. He isn't different. He isn't unique. 

PS Tim Scoggins #MyWorldChamp


----------



## kovs27

Concrete said:


> This seems to be the general consensus. These aren't exactly BIG NAMES and yet Billy and Lagana have generated some buzz from nothing.
> 
> I have said this a lot on Twitter but I really do think Tim needs to win. He's got history that we haven't heard and Nick Aldis...he is the cloud of TNA hanging over both Lagana and Billy. Using that "history" as a crutch will only hinder their potential progress. Nothing against Aldis but he is not what the NWA should be striving for. He isn't different. He isn't unique.
> 
> PS Tim Scoggins #MyWorldChamp


If Aldis does win I do hope they aren't done with Storm. With the amount of time given to his background it's creating an interest in him, at least with me. I don't want a 1 and done. I do think Aldis is going over.


----------



## shandcraig

the important thing is this company has old history and it has a classic feel to it and the nwa belt still has more meaning than the wwe belt. Regardless how useless the belt is at this moment.With the right team to turn it around it can easily can its legacy once again.


I mean we have no idea what will happen.But Billy has a good vision for wrestling and it sounds like his plan for this is exactly what needs to happen. All the NWA brand needs is to A keep half of it with this classic feel and classic history but absosultely it needs a modern brand idenity. It needs a new logo that blends old with new or maybe take that cool simple 80s nwa logo and change it a little and made it more modern. Make sure they also design these belts so they feel professional and important. A good line of belts can help with the legacy if done right. 

Put on great shows with his vision and style and it does not need to be expensive. Progress is a perfect example of this. The company is doing so well and it is because it has such a strong brand and it sticks to simply having good shows. The look of the brand and the belts look so much more important than even Impact or many other promotions.


I think with very few things Billy can pull this off. So much to just do these little things right and post this online for free to build up a fan base from nothing. Now that will be one amazing legacy turn around if he pulls it off.


I think if he visually doesnot change anything it will not appeal to the modern crowd. I just really want a simple product with Billys vision and it could explode. 


build amazing relationships and bam


----------



## USAUSA1

Title match this weekend plus war games next week and Flair 30 for 30 just air. Feels like NWA love.


----------



## Chairshot620

How long do the Hardys have left on their WWE contract? Would be cool to see them work with Corgan again. 

On another note I wonder if WWE will be as ruthless in competing with other promotions once Vince retires; it doesn't seem like HHH or others are as ruthless as Vince can be. The wrestling landscape could change quite a bit when he does retire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

In my opinion WWE is just holding on to this image that has established for a while and that many new fans fall trap for. I think it's power is actually going to decline in the coming years and you're going to see other promotions come up. And yes they will try to work with other promotions more more but I still think you're going to see split with promotions working together and power shifting .It's a bit of a weird period Right now for wrestling and I think there's a huge shift coming


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> In my opinion WWE is just holding on to this image that has established for a while and that many new fans fall trap for. I think it's power is actually going to decline in the coming years and you're going to see other promotions come up. And yes they will try to work with other promotions more more but I still think you're going to see split with promotions working together and power shifting .It's a bit of a weird period Right now for wrestling and I think there's a huge shift coming


I think wwe will either be sold to Disney/espn/ABC or Universal/nbc/Comcast. That's pretty much obvious at this point. Definitely one of those two conglomerate. 

As for the NWA, they should stick with their current formula and work with other Indies with tv as well like roh,wcwc, smoky mountain,cwf, etc.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't follow wwe so being sold is news to me? How did u come up with this assumption


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANGMpJeVf_8

IT'S GO TIME - NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Episode Five


----------



## Daggdag

If they do centralize the NWA, and form a national roster and tv show, I think they will keep the regional titles, and a handful of regional promotions around in order to serve as developmental territories. They will likely also use those regional promotions for house shows. So, fans in a given reason will see their regional stars face off against the national stars. You will see a number of 1 or 2 world title reigns where a regional star beats the world champion for the title and loses it back a day later. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they had regional tv shows on local stations, in addition to the national one as well.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm not officially jumping ship to NWA. I just think Billy is talented and with control he has a chance. I've been a fan of TNA since 2002 and I just had enough of the crap, the same thing has been going on for 10 years. I will continue to watch the product until it shuts down but it's just not making the turn around. I am interested to see what happens with them in Canada since I'm Canadian but on the opposite side of where they will have shows. The tapings that just happened are once again not much of an indication of what's going to happen. 

I'm simply giving other promotions more time and this one a chance. Just like what I did with TNA in 2002. I hope Impact turns it around

And people making fun of me about the belts are fools and don't understand important of brand. This company hasn't had a proper brand in at least 5 years. WWE is a strong brand again the word brand. new Japan is a strong brand and it's belts I would say are the most important branded belts in the world of wrestling.

Progress has created a strong little brand and it's belts


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=sb-mU6wgeF8

Joe Rogan Experience #1038 - Billy Corgan


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I'm not officially jumping ship to NWA. I just think Billy is talented and with control he has a chance. I've been a fan of TNA since 2002 and I just had enough of the crap, the same thing has been going on for 10 years. I will continue to watch the product until it shuts down but it's just not making the turn around. I am interested to see what happens with them in Canada since I'm Canadian but on the opposite side of where they will have shows. The tapings that just happened are once again not much of an indication of what's going to happen.
> 
> I'm simply giving other promotions more time and this one a chance. Just like what I did with TNA in 2002. I hope Impact turns it around
> 
> And people making fun of me about the belts are fools and don't understand important of brand. This company hasn't had a proper brand in at least 5 years. WWE is a strong brand again the word brand. new Japan is a strong brand and it's belts I would say are the most important branded belts in the world of wrestling.
> 
> Progress has created a strong little brand and it's belts


Don't worry I had the same run-in with the resident bully about how the branding is still not fixed with this set of tapings, like why are the ring ropes still green? LOL!

Will we be able to catch Aldis vs. Storm this weekend live at all or on YouTube?


----------



## BC Punk

Daggdag said:


> If they do centralize the NWA, and form a national roster and tv show, I think they will keep the regional titles, and a handful of regional promotions around in order to serve as developmental territories. They will likely also use those regional promotions for house shows. So, fans in a given reason will see their regional stars face off against the national stars. You will see a number of 1 or 2 world title reigns where a regional star beats the world champion for the title and loses it back a day later.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they had regional tv shows on local stations, in addition to the national one as well.


I don't think they'll go this route. What you're describing is just the territory system when JCP basically owned the NWA. He let the agreements elapse because they want to go away from that model.

I think if they create a national brand they should start it in a small region and kind of try to do a super PWG model, probably centered around Chicago and mostly working in the Midwest to start with some ventures out to big cities. And make it available through YouTube or FiteTV so they can build a wider following through the internet.

Then try to work partnerships with international promotions for talent exchange and increased exposure and try to invest and grow to something similar to ROH.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_kr9pYJYyg

Billy Corgan talks Joe Rogan Experience, NWA Wrestling and Tim Storm vs. Nick Aldis


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I’ve just watched the 5 episodes of 10 pounds of Gold and I’m pretty interested by it all

They did a nice job of building up Storm/Aldis in that I’m very interested by who wins he title match so achieved what they set out to do

I like the idea of them taking it slow and just building things from the ground up

Going to listen to the 2nd half of Laganas interview with Keller this afternoon which may shed more light on where they’re going


----------



## Daggdag

BC Punk said:


> I don't think they'll go this route. What you're describing is just the territory system when JCP basically owned the NWA. He let the agreements elapse because they want to go away from that model.
> 
> I think if they create a national brand they should start it in a small region and kind of try to do a super PWG model, probably centered around Chicago and mostly working in the Midwest to start with some ventures out to big cities. And make it available through YouTube or FiteTV so they can build a wider following through the internet.
> 
> Then try to work partnerships with international promotions for talent exchange and increased exposure and try to invest and grow to something similar to ROH.


Well, either way, I wouldn't be surprised if their first move to was to put together 3 or 4 Supercards featuring the best NWA talent from the main territories, and then have those supercards as their main PPVs once they get their new roster formed.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm not sure how it works now but he officially ended the NWA territories and it's just one brand. So those brands will prob just keep it's roster


----------



## captainzombie

Is the title match being aired tonight on anywhere to stream?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Right winner there. Surprised.


----------



## shandcraig

I thought it was the right choice too. Time been with NWA before Billy was around and this is just the fun filler part. Nothing is going to change about the NWA until he relaunches and starts his shows in the spring of 2018.

But I still think having the old guy win has a nice classic feel. Nick is also insanely boring


I assume what will go down is a rebrand launch in the spring will have Tim face someone and probably lose and winner is the start of the new era of NWA


----------



## MTheBehemoth

It was the right move based on the story alone. Last chancery super babyface losing would've been a complete Russo move.

Good job by Lagana there.


----------



## Vic Capri

I got to give it to Corgan. He's basically doing what he wanted in TNA if he hadn't gotten fucked over.

- Vic


----------



## T Hawk

I didn't know who Tim Storm was a few days ago but now I'm happy he's still NWA World Champion.

Billy is doing the thing and making me care about some 50 year old gym teacher.


----------



## volde

shandcraig said:


> I assume what will go down is a rebrand launch in the spring will have Tim face someone and probably lose and winner is the start of the new era of NWA


Thinking same thing, but probably we should get couple more defences before that happens to establish him further.


----------



## Thenash

Aldis vs Storm NWA Title 11-12-17

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uI_f-kcGAo


----------



## Concrete

The Aldis match was fine and that was all it needed to be in my eyes. Storm isn't a great wrestler and Aldis is as boring as any wrestler on the planet. The important part here was the videos got people interested. I doubt the Aldis chapter is over unfortunately given the finish. They really need to move onto someone else who has a little bit more of a story to tell.

Joey Janela keeps calling out Storm and the NWA. That could be an awesome match and Joey would make an incredible champion as an indie wrestler who does so much crazy stuff I am not sure WWE would want to touch him for a little while.


----------



## volde

Hopefully Aldis just didn't agree to get beaten decisively and thats why they did what they did.

I'm not sure if Janela, who if I'm not mistaken does some hardcore crap, would really fit for that old-school NWA feel.


----------



## One Warrior Nation

NWA should try to get Aries and give him a good run.


----------



## shandcraig

One Warrior Nation said:


> NWA should try to get Aries and give him a good run.


it all depends on what he plans on doing with this brand when he relaunches in the spring. But if it sounds promising i would assume wrestlers are going to want to get on board


----------



## DoucheyLifter

If NWA can manage to score a TV deal, and one that is far better than POP, could be a huge breakthrough for them.


----------



## shandcraig

DoucheyLifter said:


> If NWA can manage to score a TV deal, and one that is far better than POP, could be a huge breakthrough for them.


Billy is planning on showing all of his content for free at first. He wants to build a legit fan base and make it easy for people to see his product. Build it from the ground up and it sounds like hes going to make the belts feel important. 

Free online is a lot easier for most people compared to pop.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its smart because everyone is doing the Pay Wall thing and there's too many at the moment. ROH just announce a streaming service. Just between WWE and NJPW that's $20 per month, then you have to add other indies.


----------



## shandcraig

Well I think any business should have a pay wall. But when you want to gain a fan base I think you should be displaying your product for free so people can give it a chance.


----------



## famicommander

DoucheyLifter said:


> If NWA can manage to score a TV deal, and one that is far better than POP, could be a huge breakthrough for them.


Who would give them a TV deal? Especially on a network bigger than Pop?

NJPW is on AXS, a network so tiny Nielsen doesn't even track it.
Lucha Underground airs on El Rey, who is owned by the same parent company as LU 
ROH only airs on channels that Sinclair, their parent company, owns
Impact is on Pop and they don't even pay them for the rights, it's just an ad revenue split

All four of those promotions are owned by billion+ dollar corporations. They already have rosters full of established stars and wide recognition among modern wrestling fans. 

So why would a bigger network than Pop pay a much smaller promotion owned by a guy with a net worth in the range of 50 million dollars for his show? A brand name that hasn't been relevant since the WCW split in the early 1990s. I'm a grown man and I've been watching professional wrestling my entire life, and the only points in time I ever knew who was NWA champion were when the belt was appearing on TNA or NJPW shows. 

It's really, really difficult for a wrestling promotion to get a good TV deal in the US. Even WWE only gets about 1/10th the ad revenue for Raw that similarly rated shows get, simply because wrestling fans aren't looked at as a valuable demographic.


----------



## kovs27

famicommander said:


> Who would give them a TV deal? Especially on a network bigger than Pop?
> 
> NJPW is on AXS, a network so tiny Nielsen doesn't even track it.
> Lucha Underground airs on El Rey, who is owned by the same parent company as LU
> ROH only airs on channels that Sinclair, their parent company, owns
> Impact is on Pop and they don't even pay them for the rights, it's just an ad revenue split
> 
> All four of those promotions are owned by billion+ dollar corporations. They already have rosters full of established stars and wide recognition among modern wrestling fans.
> 
> So why would a bigger network than Pop pay a much smaller promotion owned by a guy with a net worth in the range of 50 million dollars for his show? A brand name that hasn't been relevant since the WCW split in the early 1990s. I'm a grown man and I've been watching professional wrestling my entire life, and the only points in time I ever knew who was NWA champion were when the belt was appearing on TNA or NJPW shows.
> 
> It's really, really difficult for a wrestling promotion to get a good TV deal in the US. Even WWE only gets about 1/10th the ad revenue for Raw that similarly rated shows get, simply because wrestling fans aren't looked at as a valuable demographic.


Ad revenue for wrestling tv shows is terrible. A tv channel can put old reruns of NCIS on and make more money for commercials than original wrestling content. That's the problem that many companies face as they try to expand, let alone get off the ground like the NWA is.


----------



## shandcraig

Hell even singers make most of their money off touring shows. That's just how the business works now. 

Billy is right to focus first on once he launches this product making it digitally free at first to build a fan base. 
..focud on small touring shows is the most important. Gain traction all over the place.

Once they have some momentum add a paid app. 

Touring is and always the foundation for success


----------



## USAUSA1

kovs27 said:


> Ad revenue for wrestling tv shows is terrible. A tv channel can put old reruns of NCIS on and make more money for commercials than original wrestling content. That's the problem that many companies face as they try to expand, let alone get off the ground like the NWA is.


This is why Ted Turner don't get enough respect. The sacrifices he made for the business and people made REAL MONEY under him.


----------



## Ted Scheckler

Call me crazy but with the NWA owning some classic footage (Footage bought from Tharpe, footage Corgan already owned) why not offer a streaming service? Internet is the future.

Each week on YouTUbe and the NWA streaming service you'd have an NWA web show. If they're going with the territory system again you could have three matches in an hour, a 5 minute segment featuring David Marquez showing what is going on around the National Wrestling Alliance with clipped matches and even an upcoming schedule for NWA events. In 2017 you don't need TV to do well. PewdiePie and all of those other YouTube celebrities get millions of viewers a week despite never having their own TV show.

Charge $5.00 a month for the classic NWA footage so that you can make at least a small bit of money off of the NWA's past and the footage that is owned.


----------



## captainzombie

Ted Scheckler said:


> Call me crazy but with the NWA owning some classic footage (Footage bought from Tharpe, footage Corgan already owned) why not offer a streaming service? Internet is the future.
> 
> Each week on YouTUbe and the NWA streaming service you'd have an NWA web show. If they're going with the territory system again you could have three matches in an hour, a 5 minute segment featuring David Marquez showing what is going on around the National Wrestling Alliance with clipped matches and even an upcoming schedule for NWA events. In 2017 you don't need TV to do well. PewdiePie and all of those other YouTube celebrities get millions of viewers a week despite never having their own TV show.
> 
> Charge $5.00 a month for the classic NWA footage so that you can make at least a small bit of money off of the NWA's past and the footage that is owned.


I think that Corgan disbanded the territory system, so that wouldn't work but I like your idea of some kind of weekly show on YT. For now, Corgan should really take his champions and use the same kind of vignettes to build up some feuds to showcase on Championship Wrestling from Hollywood.

We know about the World title, but how about the World Tag titles, US Title, etc?


----------



## USAUSA1

We all see lucha underground,impact,etc spend a ton of money just to please 50 plus years olds. Lagana is marketing towards the YouTube 18-35 crowd with two wrestlers and using other promotions as a platform. I think Storm vs Crimson is next up.


----------



## Balls Mahoney

I watched that championship match on youtube, they couldn't even mix the fucking sound right.


----------



## WorldClass

It's a start and remember they have a 20 year plan so fingers crossed


----------



## Thenash

Billy Corgan Sits Down With X-Pac! - Xpac 12360 Ep. #63


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfwKFK_8jY


----------



## Daggdag

Corgan is a moron if he thinks the NWA is a strong enough brand to make it as a single national promotion. No one outside of established wrestling fans even knows what the NWA is.


----------



## shandcraig

Anything's possible, it does have a rich history that once he launches the brand can show passion of the business and history.

Other promotions are risnjng for the fact it's a good product. That's l I mean by anything's possible.

Don't expect it to continue the way you view it now, this is just the continued nwa again until he relaunches in the spring


For me it's at least worth checking out and seeing what he does at the time.could turn out bad or good


----------



## WorldClass

Love the new video introducing the new challenger to Tim Storm and wow what a promo


----------



## Thenash

Tim Storm's Challenger for Friday Night Revealed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb5ZswbA9QM


----------



## T Hawk

Thenash said:


> Tim Storm's Challenger for Friday Night Revealed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb5ZswbA9QM


boyo looks like Dr. Vink from that old Are You Afraid of the Dark? show

No idea who this guy is, but he cut a more convincing promo than anybody in the WWE has in like 4-years. Keep doing the thing, Billy.

"I'VE BEEN WATCHING TAPE"
>pulls out literal VHS tape

I died :lmao


----------



## volde

Yeah, that part were he picks up a VHS tape was gold, I like this guy more than Aldis already.


----------



## shandcraig

volde said:


> Yeah, that part were he picks up a VHS tape was gold, I like this guy more than Aldis already.


how can anyone like nick. Noone is more bland than him i swear


i liked the promo. Right now Billy stated hes hardly doing anything but just little mini bits for the time being and im already pretty interested. This spring should be very interesting to see what he pulls off.

I really hope he keeps the black and white nwa logo hes using now but just move the letters to the middle and remove the wrestlers. I think the wrestlers is to cheesy but the rest is the classic feel yet still looks modern


----------



## captainzombie

Love what they are doing with these videos.

Have to wonder if the World tag titles are also going to get the same treatment.


----------



## shandcraig

i wonder what belts he will use or just world and tag.and when a website willcome


----------



## T Hawk

shandcraig said:


> i wonder what belts he will use or just world and tag.and when a website willcome


I would really like to see the return of the 10-pounds of silver. I wonder if Corgan could use the NWA US title lineage from 1975-1988


----------



## shandcraig

As he said he wants to blend the history yet being new up to modern times. I highly assume he's going to bring an all new line of belts that are carefully designed to the old history but modern too and would have whatever logo he designs to use. Black and white one in some form I assume. 


I could see him debut his show with history and old belts and have a respectful way of caring them into new ones. 


But who knows, just what I assume. It makes no sense in the ling run to try and build up a business with out of date belts and logos on them.


----------



## T Hawk

man if he could just bring back the NWA US Heavyweight Championship and use this belt as a template:










I know NWA is like the antique store of pro wretsling, so embrace the history.


----------



## shandcraig

I take back what I said. I think these belts are amazing except for the tacky tag team belts 

Love the logo on the belts

Women's championship is very very nice


----------



## validreasoning

It was a good promo but they should have spent time on presentation

Imagine him cutting that promo while looking like he does here


----------



## WorldClass

I have a feeling what Jocesphus looks like in that photo and what we see in the match are going to be different .


----------



## captainzombie

WorldClass said:


> I have a feeling what Jocesphus looks like in that photo and what we see in the match are going to be different .


I've watched some of his matches, and if some of you guys thought that Aldis vs Storm had spouts of issues timing wise, this could end up being a train wreck since Storm seems like at this point he needs someone to carry him and I don't like what I see from Jocesphus's in ring work.


----------



## WorldClass

I'm not watching Tim Storm matches thinking his is the next Bret Hart but I'm happy that there is a chance for another promotion to bring in new faces to the wrestling world so I'm not going to be harsh if these wrestlers don't look that flash.


----------



## shandcraig

That's what made it so much more real. It's more believable when he showed up feeling like a regular human. He cut a nice promo and it was simple. 


If he had that outfit on you would not be humanely as invested. You'd just be like omg that character looked cool but people relate more to the basics emotionally.


That's what they clearly wanted, us emotionally invested . Human to human

Ya I'm not thinking this guys an epic wrestler in the history of the business and I don't find him that interesting really at all. But what really impresses me is that they are getting us interested based off the basic human story guy to guy. It just feels real. 


This is what Billy shines at. He can make you really invested in the character. I really hope this is the same for the nwa name and product too. 

And this guys been champ before Billy came in so


----------



## captainzombie

I agree with you guys that I don't mind Storm as champion till the full launch next Spring and I think that Corgan/Lagana are doing a good job building him up. These videos have been really good and I love that these guys are allowed to cut their own promos without being scripted.

I do hope that they also do put some focus on the tag titles and the U.S./National titles building up to the launch of the new NWA. It would be a good way for us to learn more about the champs.

Are these guys, The Heatseekers still the tag champs?


----------



## volde

captainzombie said:


> I've watched some of his matches, and if some of you guys thought that Aldis vs Storm had spouts of issues timing wise, this could end up being a train wreck since Storm seems like at this point he needs someone to carry him and I don't like what I see from Jocesphus's in ring work.


I don't think that anyone is really expecting some quality wrestling from this.


----------



## captainzombie

volde said:


> I don't think that anyone is really expecting some quality wrestling from this.


True, LOL! I'm really loving these promos and how Corgan and team are handling things so far.

https://youtu.be/af_GJybFBQQ


----------



## USAUSA1

Czw issue a challenge if not posted already.

Tonight on https://www.instagram.com/nwa/ Storm vs Jocephus

LIVE right now https://www.instagram.com/nwa/


----------



## Beatles123

USAUSA1 said:


> LIVE right now https://www.instagram.com/nwa/


will it be on youtube?


----------



## shandcraig

i wonder when NWA will launch a web site? i assume in the spring when he plans to properly relaunch the brand and start running shows. that would make sense






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gJEcLH63q8

nwa belt history


----------



## CretinHop138

So I saw the match, very bad. Thats all I'll say. Good stories whatever. If the pay off is a terrible match then it flushes the story down the toilet.


----------



## Beatles123

CretinHop138 said:


> So I saw the match, very bad. Thats all I'll say. Good stories whatever. If the pay off is a terrible match then it flushes the story down the toilet.


says the one who still watches impact. 

I kid.

Meh. Still digging the direction NWA is going.


----------



## shandcraig

He doesn't get it in fact most probably won't yet. It's like people expect some all new NWA all the sudden. All Billy said you will see from nwa right now is slight tim bits.thata what we're getting and he's showing the direction it will go when the re brand launches in 2018. Making the belt be important again. 
.thus belt is being defended in other promotions for the moment and the nwa champ has been champ long before Billy took over. So he will prob stay that way until the spring. 

.so we get random wrestlers for now going in on matches. It's not going to be pretty but dam the behind the scenes is very good.


Coming from a tna fan since 2002 I've lost all interest in impact since the move. I'll still try to keep up to date until it's butter end but meh


----------



## Ted Scheckler

I guarantee the NWA is dishing up a product much better than the pro wrestling joke that is Impact Wrestling.


----------



## USAUSA1

Impact had Corgan and Lagana but you know they never really had control . Impact also passed up on Chris Dejoseph and Chris Roach.


----------



## captainzombie

Tonight at HOH

https://youtu.be/fnUQ9grmGYY


----------



## shandcraig

I think this is a great idea f for nwa until it launches it's own shows in the spring. Have the nwa world champion tour around to other promotions working on building the importance of the belt. Billy really is smart.


----------



## T Hawk

I mena it's clear now they are gonna have Magnus be the guy which would be a mistake

regardless, Billy is doing a good job building the 10-pounds of gold in such little time. NWA title in the ECW Arena? HOH? Open invitation to Storm from CZW?
It's been a decade since the NWA title has meant this much. Means more than the TNA Global Force Global X Heavyweight Impact Legends of the Mountain Championship or whatever they call it.


----------



## famicommander

T Hawk said:


> I mena it's clear now they are gonna have Magnus be the guy which would be a mistake
> 
> regardless, Billy is doing a good job building the 10-pounds of gold in such little time. NWA title in the ECW Arena? HOH? Open invitation to Storm from CZW?
> It's been a decade since the NWA title has meant this much. Means more than the TNA Global Force Global X Heavyweight Impact Legends of the Mountain Championship or whatever they call it.


As far as Impact has fallen, and it's pretty damn far, they're still on TV in the US, Canada, the UK, India, and others every single week. They're still on international Pay Per View. 

These Ten Pounds of Gold Youtube videos are doing a fraction of what Impact does in the US alone.

Until that changes, the Impact title will mean more. Impact is working with AAA, the #4 promotion in the world, and NOAH, one of the top 5 promotions in Japan. Billy Corgan is working with local indies.


----------



## T Hawk

famicommander said:


> As far as Impact has fallen, and it's pretty damn far, they're still on TV in the US, Canada, the UK, India, and others every single week. They're still on international Pay Per View.
> 
> These Ten Pounds of Gold Youtube videos are doing a fraction of what Impact does in the US alone.
> 
> Until that changes, the Impact title will mean more. Impact is working with AAA, the #4 promotion in the world, and NOAH, one of the top 5 promotions in Japan. Billy Corgan is working with local indies.


They can be on int PPV all they want, doesn't mean anybody is buying it

:draper2

The difference here is NWA is trending upward, whereeas TNA has been like watching someone slowly die a death over the last 3-years now.

TNA is now on the brink of being a Canadian indie.


----------



## Khaosbreed

T Hawk said:


> They can be on int PPV all they want, doesn't mean anybody is buying it
> 
> :draper2
> 
> The difference here is NWA is trending upward, whereeas TNA has been like watching someone slowly die a death over the last 3-years now.
> 
> TNA is now on the brink of being a Canadian indie.


The thing is they are doing better business around the world then they are in USA. They sell ppv's and get ratings internationally but can't locally but to be fair wrestling is super niche here in the US.


----------



## shandcraig

at the house of hardcore Nick was wearing the black and white nwa logo tshirt.I wonder when we can get our hands on those. So nice.

When the promotion launches in the spring what belts do you guys predict will be used ? Also do you think he will make new belts that have some tweeks but similar or change non or some ? I think all of them is way to much. I love the Junior belt with the nwa logo on it,Womens is great too. I dont think they need the North American filler or the national, Both dont seem worth it to me nore have been around nearly as long as the others. NWA world belt will be defended world wide im sure and feel special. Junior belt also had a lot of importants and it fits well as a secondary important belt

NWA worlds, Junior and womens are the oldest belts of the company so i would stick to those and tag belts of course too. 4 is more than enough. If the goal is to make belts be very important you dont want too many

Also if he keeps the logo he has now he can still use the worlds belt because of its orginal history and the Junior and womens already have that logo so


----------



## CretinHop138

T Hawk said:


> They can be on int PPV all they want, doesn't mean anybody is buying it
> 
> :draper2
> 
> The difference here is NWA is trending upward, whereeas TNA has been like watching someone slowly die a death over the last 3-years now.
> 
> TNA is now on the brink of being a Canadian indie.


They are. Impact does *alot* better globally than domestically (US) The fact they'll be based in Toronto using Canadian talent and will be getting huge tax breaks for it just eases things for them a little. They have TV deals in Germany, Portugal, UK, India, Brazil and now their own app which has surpassed 20,000/25,000 downloads in its first month or so of operation on Google alone we'll have to see how well it does translating into subscribers. A number of those TV deals do not expire for a while yet and networks overseas are happy with them. Plus they run PPVs.

All Billy Corgan is doing is working with small independents. Plus Corgan said on X-Pac's show that he has been pitching to work with Impact however D'Amore/Nordholm aren't sold on the NWA.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> at the house of hardcore Nick was wearing the black and white nwa logo tshirt.I wonder when we can get our hands on those. So nice.
> 
> 
> When the promotion launches in the spring what belts do you guys predict will be used ? Also do you think he will make new belts that have some tweeks but similar or change non or some ? I think all of them is way to much. I love the Junior belt with the nwa logo on it,Womens is great too. I dont think they need the North American filler or the national, Both dont seem worth it to me nore have been around nearly as long as the others. NWA world belt will be defended world wide im sure and feel special. Junior belt also had a lot of importants and it fits well as a secondary important belt
> 
> 
> NWA worlds, Junior and womens are the oldest belts of the company so i would stick to those and tag belts of course too. 4 is more than enough. If the goal is to make belts be very important you dont want too many
> 
> 
> Also if he keeps the logo he has now he can still use the worlds belt because of its orginal history and the Junior and womens already have that logo so


I hope for the mid-card that they either use the National Title or maybe bring back the U.S. Title. They will run into the same issues that TNA has with no real mid card title, especially the joke that the Grand Championship has become with rules that are so out of place.

NWA World Championship
NWA World Tag Team Championship
National Championship
Junior Heavyweight Championship
NWA Women's Championship


----------



## richyque

CretinHop138 said:


> They are. Impact does *alot* better globally than domestically (US) The fact they'll be based in Toronto using Canadian talent and will be getting huge tax breaks for it just eases things for them a little. They have TV deals in Germany, Portugal, UK, India, Brazil and now their own app which has surpassed 20,000/25,000 downloads in its first month or so of operation on Google alone we'll have to see how well it does translating into subscribers. A number of those TV deals do not expire for a while yet and networks overseas are happy with them. Plus they run PPVs.
> 
> All Billy Corgan is doing is working with small independents. Plus Corgan said on X-Pac's show that he has been pitching to work with Impact however D'Amore/Nordholm aren't sold on the NWA.


TNA gets great ratings in china also, startimes tv in china.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I hope for the mid-card that they either use the National Title or maybe bring back the U.S. Title. They will run into the same issues that TNA has with no real mid card title, especially the joke that the Grand Championship has become with rules that are so out of place.
> 
> NWA World Championship
> NWA World Tag Team Championship
> National Championship
> Junior Heavyweight Championship
> NWA Women's Championship


 

you know what i agree with this. I guess we would look at the junior belt as a pretty high up belt and far from mid level eh ?


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> you know what i agree with this. I guess we would look at the junior belt as a pretty high up belt and far from mid level eh ?


Yeah, that is how I was thinking about this. 

Look at for years some of the issues that TNA had by not having any kind of mid-card title that could be won by guys that might not be ready for the World title, but this mid card title was good enough or use it as a stepping stone for guys that could be world champs down the road. I would look at this as the WWE IC/US, ROH TV, or IWGP IC titles.


----------



## shandcraig

It all depends on how he what's to run his belts. Though it's very clear so far that they will be important. So ya if they can make sure the make the junior belt very important I'm ok with a national belt. 


They all have to feel different from one other though.


----------



## WorldClass

I hope they use the Junior Heavyweight Championship like Japanese promotions did back in the day and build credible stars from the division.Kinda like boxing and mma where the smaller weight athletes get main event spots it would be more of a sporting direction which would be cool .


----------



## shandcraig

I'm sure he Will, the belts almost as old as the world tittle.

He clearly wants to make sure the championships are value. God we've been needing a wrestling promotion to do this for years. Hell www belts now a days have no value


----------



## captainzombie

I love what they are doing here and really making Storm look like a credible champ for whenever he loses it down the road. Even if the NWA doesn't get to the level of a TNA or ROH, I'll be happy with the way the product is going. Such a humble guy too, I really love these videos.

https://youtu.be/YCGWFNBYU58


----------



## shandcraig

So funny he's just a regular dude but I think that's the appeal. Feels more real . He doesn't crazy excite me in the ring but I'm liking his typical American guy character story.


Dam these wrestlers keeo wearing different new t shirts. I want my hands on them


----------



## Mr. Socko

Storm might be a pretty meh wrestler, but he's a solid NWA champ and a real throwback style guy.


----------



## Stetho

This is so cute. We need this kind of wrestling.


----------



## somerandomfan

captainzombie said:


> They will run into the same issues that TNA has with no real mid card title, *especially the joke that the Grand Championship has become with rules that are so out of place.*


The ironic part of this is that was one of Corgan's ideas.


----------



## shandcraig

Yes the rules was Terrible but he hardly had any time with it before he left. 

The belt itself and name is really good.they still managed to make it feel like a fighters belt.

With out the rules it's gold.


Either way u
I can't wait for the junior world championship to come into play


----------



## captainzombie

somerandomfan said:


> The ironic part of this is that was one of Corgan's ideas.





shandcraig said:


> Yes the rules was Terrible but he hardly had any time with it before he left.
> 
> The belt itself and name is really good.they still managed to make it feel like a fighters belt.
> 
> With out the rules it's gold.
> 
> 
> Either way u
> I can't wait for the junior world championship to come into play


I agree, the rules really suck for the belt but if it was used as a regular title it would be much better.


----------



## somerandomfan

captainzombie said:


> I agree, the rules really suck for the belt but if it was used as a regular title it would be much better.


For what it's worth before the belt was introduced there were pictures floating around of the belt with "World Champion" instead of Grand Champion on it.


----------



## captainzombie

somerandomfan said:


> For what it's worth before the belt was introduced there were pictures floating around of the belt with "World Champion" instead of Grand Champion on it.


That would have been cool if this was the World title instead.


----------



## Thenash

QUESTIONS AND NEW CHALLENGES - NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Episode Seven

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40V_sarV-RY


----------



## shandcraig

Whatever this company is doing it's working for me. It's litterly only a name and a historic belt at the moment and one champion. But they are building up storm to be such a good baby face. He's nothing special but just the way they build this around him and how they build him as a baby fave champion is really interesting for me personally .

I think for me it's this traditional for for him and the belt

Some times that's all you need to make someone good. Good story from behind the scenes and direction of a product


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Whatever this company is doing it's working for me. It's litterly only a name and a historic belt at the moment and one champion. But they are building up storm to be such a good baby face. He's nothing special but just the way they build this around him and how they build him as a baby fave champion is really interesting for me personally .
> 
> I think for me it's this traditional for for him and the belt
> 
> Some times that's all you need to make someone good. Good story from behind the scenes and direction of a product


I agree, this has been top notch stuff all around and I am enjoying every moment of it.

Do we know why he hasn't at least done something with the World tag champs? Do the Heatseekers still hold the belts?


----------



## shandcraig

I believe it's because he isn't launching his own shows until the spring. And the his point right now is to show the importance of the most prestige and oldest belt in the NWA and In wrestling I'm general. And again since he's just focusing on that with no show, it's taking up enough time. 


I'm sure he will do the same with the junior belt next and women's and tag.

Or just present them at his first show.


But the NWA world championship has the most value


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iziyfnvmXBw&t=1s

Jocephus Confronts NWA President William Patrick Corgan (Aka Billy Corgan)


----------



## captainzombie

Please be true, would be awesome.

NWA on TBS TV Deal

http://www.thewrestlingtimes.com/2017/11/nwa-on-tbs-tv-deal-negotiations.html


----------



## volde

Thenash said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iziyfnvmXBw&t=1s
> 
> Jocephus Confronts NWA President William Patrick Corgan (Aka Billy Corgan)


In terms of gimmick I think that Jocephus might be best thing in wrestling this year. I wonder how much of this stuff is his own and how much Corgan (and whoever else) is writing for him. From VHS tape to echoes of the 60s to seeing 3% less due Storm's oils. Man just keeps giving.

Either way, even if this stuff is entirely written for him he has superb delivery.


----------



## The Ice Man

captainzombie said:


> Please be true, would be awesome.
> 
> NWA on TBS TV Deal
> 
> http://www.thewrestlingtimes.com/2017/11/nwa-on-tbs-tv-deal-negotiations.html


More wrestling on tv is never a bad thing. I haven't watched NWA in many years, but I'd gladly give it another go if they get a tv deal.


----------



## shandcraig

The music is very interesting and I like that direction. Of course there's some rest cheesy moments about some of these videos. But most of them are very good right through.

This is really going to build the hype up until next year. 

That guys character intriguing


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> Please be true, would be awesome.
> 
> NWA on TBS TV Deal
> 
> http://www.thewrestlingtimes.com/2017/11/nwa-on-tbs-tv-deal-negotiations.html


That article reads like it was written by an eight year old whose first language isn't English. And no reputable sources are picking up the story.

Fake as fake can be.


----------



## captainzombie

Kind of a sloppy match, but do like the build up to this feud.

https://youtu.be/WOGLOzuwXW4

Jocephus has been suspended for 45 days from competing in NWA. I have never followed his character, but his entrance gear he wears kind of comes off as racist to me on how it looks. Is this supposed to be some kind of Pagan wear, I just don't get it.

https://youtu.be/f5s3JiHSlSY


----------



## Beatles123

captainzombie said:


> Kind of a sloppy match, but do like the build up to this feud.
> 
> https://youtu.be/WOGLOzuwXW4
> 
> Jocephus has been suspended for 45 days from competing in NWA. I have never followed his character, but his entrance gear he wears kind of comes off as racist to me on how it looks. Is this supposed to be some kind of Pagan wear, I just don't get it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/f5s3JiHSlSY


It's a Sheppard's robe.


----------



## captainzombie

Beatles123 said:


> It's a Sheppard's robe.


Thanks for the explanation. Just seemed so odd to me with that entrance gear considering that he plays into the Brody lineage.


----------



## Deus

Now that NWA is back under Corgan do you think there is a small chance,that AWA and UWF might comeback,even if WWE own the tape library on there network.Again with AWA and UWF was too start up again WWE would have no right's over them cuase it would be a new company under different ownership,and nothing too do with the old one.


----------



## shandcraig

Deus said:


> Now that NWA is back under Corgan do you think there is a small chance,that AWA and UWF might comeback,even if WWE own the tape library on there network.Again with AWA and UWF was too start up again WWE would have no right's over them cuase it would be a new company under different ownership,and nothing too do with the old one.


well who owns those company rights and not the tapings ?


----------



## Tha Pope

Someone tried to rebuild the AWA in the 2000s but had to change their name due to legal reasons. Bill Watts never copyrighted UWF, and I don't know if Herb Abrams did so the name might still be for use if no one's touched it. The NWA never really went away though just under the radar.


----------



## captainzombie

Another new video.....

https://youtu.be/hwNY9oTJAWc


----------



## Nightrow

If Billy manages to overtake TNA as the #2 company with NWA, that would just be hilarious irony and a slap in the face to TNA who had Corgan in their grasp, lol.


----------



## famicommander

Nightrow said:


> If Billy manages to overtake TNA as the #2 company with NWA, that would just be hilarious irony and a slap in the face to TNA who had Corgan in their grasp, lol.


Impact is not the #2 company anymore and hasn't been for some time. On a worldwide scale NJPW, CMLL, and AAA are much bigger and domestically ROH is bigger. 

Either way, at this point the NWA isn't even a blip on the radar. It's a promotion that has a name, a belt, and nothing else. They aren't running their own shows, they don't have any media presence besides Youtube, they don't have any revenue streams, they don't have a roster, they don't even have a website. 

They're not even comparable to indies like Evolve, PWG, AAW, or Chikara let alone major promotions like ROH or Impact.


----------



## USAUSA1

The NWA is the future. While everyone is hiding behind paywalls, the NWA is using Facebook live,YouTube, ig live to build up a reputation and it's working so far. They're focusing on one match at a time, remind me of BOXING. I don't even want a promotion, just build match by match.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> The NWA is the future. While everyone is hiding behind paywalls, the NWA is using Facebook live,YouTube, ig live to build up a reputation and it's working so far. They're focusing on one match at a time, remind me of BOXING. I don't even want a promotion, just build match by match.


You have to get money from the fans to be successful. Youtube's new ad rules mean wrestling videos generate very little, if any, advertising revenue. It has been especially hard on other internet-focused promotions like WCPW.

It's easy to get someone to click on a Youtube video for free. It's hard to get them to buy tickets, merchandise, PPVs/iPPVs, subscriptions, DVDs, etc. It's hard to get them to watch a 1-3 hour weekly show. But that's how you make money in wrestling.

The NWA will never make any money without running their own shows. And unlike Impact or Lucha Underground, who are owned by billion dollar international conglomerates, Billy Corgan is only worth about 50 million dollars. He can't afford to continually sink money into a passion project like the owners of Impact and Lucha Underground have been doing for pretty much all of their respective existences.


----------



## Tha Pope

Free Jocephus


----------



## MC

Well they just wasted great story on Oblivion from UK Gladiators.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Wrong date, wrong venue, wrong promotion and 100% wrong guy. Magnus is fucking trash.

1st bump on the road. Stalagmite-like too.


----------



## USAUSA1

They did a while video of Storm being injured.


----------



## shandcraig

NWA is launching shows in the spring


----------



## Beatles123

ey, PM me a link to watch the PPV?


----------



## volde

Well optimist in me is thinking that they are going for this story arc: Storm doesn't beat Aldis convincingly -> Storm gets injured by Jocephus -> Aldis beats injured Storm -> Storm recovers and convincingly beats Aldis to get his championship back. I hope that that happens, but if Aldis is champ for real then I'm out.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm glad most of us resize aldis is comple meh. He somehow convinces these people to hire him. 

Boring talker that doesn't have a clue in how to change his tone


----------



## captainzombie

volde said:


> Well optimist in me is thinking that they are going for this story arc: Storm doesn't beat Aldis convincingly -> Storm gets injured by Jocephus -> Aldis beats injured Storm -> Storm recovers and convincingly beats Aldis to get his championship back. I hope that that happens, but if Aldis is champ for real then I'm out.


I don't mind Aldis as champion, he wasn't bad as champ in TNA but I don't get why they took the title off of Storm at CZW of all places. If the NWA is trying to rebuild, why have your World Champ lose the title at CZW, one of the most garbage promotions ever. If Storm was at all seriously injured by Jocephus, which I doubt, they should of had Aldis go crazy in the match and disqualify himself or have Jocephus under a mask appear attacking both making this a no contest for now. Personally I would of kept the title on Storm till early next year, they've built him up like a true champ. ugh!!!!!


----------



## Thenash

Special Message from Nick Aldis and Austin idol


----------



## captainzombie

This is another good episode of NWA Ten Pounds of Gold

https://youtu.be/pUxxxwvuQIo






This video almost makes me feel like Tim Storm might be getting this title back before dropping it to someone younger.

I wonder can we get a mod to update this thread title to the "Official NWA Discussion Thread" or should we create a new thread?


----------



## volde

Yeah, it doesn't feel like the end for Tim Storm.


----------



## captainzombie

volde said:


> Yeah, it doesn't feel like the end for Tim Storm.


As much as I don't mind Magnus getting the title, I think they had something good going with Storm. He should of just dropped it to a younger talent that can be the face when the new promotion or rebrand launches in the Spring. This was too sudden and have to wonder if there was some other reasoning. Why lose the title at CZW when he even had a confrontation with Tommy Dreamer at HOH.


----------



## volde

As far as I understand he gave Dreamer a shot at the title which he could, technically, cash in on Magnus? Should give Magnus some good heat if he beats Dreamer at HOH.


----------



## shandcraig

They badly need their own shows to properly represent these theme that the NWA is trying to do. I'm shocked at the story telling of such little things and basics of people. I have no idea how y is managing to make me interested in guys I'd normally not care for. But that is something special and it needs it's events for this to really take off.

Of course that's happening in the spring but it's not soon enough.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5K1Sljvldw

Jocephus Reacts to Forty-Five Day NWA Suspension after attack on Tim Storm


----------



## famicommander

How many total matches will the NWA have in the next 45 days?

Kind of silly to run a suspension angle when you don't even really have a roster or, you know, shows.


----------



## volde

Well the point of this angle is to give a reason for Jocephus to do some additional promos.


----------



## captainzombie

New video posted today.


----------



## volde

Another video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoqV3spsocM

Still not a fan of Aldis, but I think they are doing right thing with making him look like a duochebag. Unfortunately it looks like he is here to stay, but him being top heel is preferable to him being top face.


----------



## JoseChung

volde said:


> Another video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoqV3spsocM
> 
> Still not a fan of Aldis, but I think they are doing right thing with making him look like a duochebag. Unfortunately it looks like he is here to stay, but him being top heel is preferable to him being top face.


I hope BC isn't dumb enough to be paying him big money


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FDr6v0jvv8

COMING UP EMPTY - NWA Ten Pounds of Gold - Featuring "Processional" by William Patrick Corgan


----------



## kovs27

Hopefully that isn't it for Tim Storm.


----------



## shandcraig

Im really interested in the jr championship and i cant wait for them to use it. I under stand the importance of using only the 10 pounds of gold. I assume the other belts will all come into the loop once he starts his shows in a few months


----------



## JoseChung

*Tim storm **SPOLIERS***

NWA tweeted earlier TS is taking part in a empty arena match for IW?

https://twitter.com/nwa/status/952583712553816066


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fnwa%2Fstatus%2F952583712553816066%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia

*Re: Tim storm **SPOLIERS***

It's at the Impact Zone. Not for Impact Wrestling.


----------



## JoseChung

*Re: Tim storm **SPOLIERS***

Ah ok. cheers


----------



## Even Flow

Here's some more info for you:

The National Wrestling Alliance announced today that they will be filming an empty arena grudge match between former champion Tim Storm and Jocephus, who injured Storm prior to Storm's title loss to Nick Aldis. The storyline is that Jocephus has goaded Storm into putting up his NWA title rematch in this bout.

Most interestingly, the match will be taped this Sunday in Orlando, Florida at the Impact Zone. We are told the match will be taped before the TV taping begins that day. We are told that there are no other plans for NWA involvement at the tapings this week. Here are the videos leading into Sunday's bout:



Spoiler: .


----------



## JoseChung

Won't lie, I'm actually interested in seeing this match. Well done NWA

Watching the empty arena match now - can't believe how much bigger the IZ looks with no one in it lol

Decent match which told the story they needed. Strange that they had the play by play announcers not sit at the very visible announcers table.

Sam shaw was terrible though I did have a good laugh when he called the chop to the neck


----------



## Thenash

Tim Storm vs. Jocephus - Empty Arena Match from Impact Wrestling / NWA (National Wrestling Alliance)


----------



## kovs27

JoseChung said:


> Watching the empty arena match now - can't believe how much bigger the IZ looks with no one in it lol
> 
> Decent match which told the story they needed. Strange that they had the play by play announcers not sit at the very visible announcers table.
> 
> Sam shaw was terrible though I did have a good laugh when he called the chop to the neck


Shaw was bad. Borash should have just done it by himself.


----------



## volde

That bump at the end looked painful and wasn't expecting such finish. So, what happens next?


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: .


----------



## captainzombie

I feel like the NWA had some nice steam behind it with Storm as the champ. Then Aldis wins the title, and I just feel like things aren't as interesting. They should of kept the title on Storm until the rebrand.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

captainzombie said:


> I feel like the NWA had some nice steam behind it with Storm as the champ. Then Aldis wins the title, and I just feel like things aren't as interesting. They should of kept the title on Storm *until the rebrand*.


Wait, Is Corrigan planning to rebrand the NWA ?

As in, renaming it ?


----------



## captainzombie

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Wait, Is Corrigan planning to rebrand the NWA ?
> 
> As in, renaming it ?


No, not renaming it but just rebranding the current product.


----------



## Beatles123

More of you ought to watch these. NWA's been doingv great making their brand mean something again.


----------



## shandcraig

the funny thing is i complained and said the same thing about making nick champion. At first i thought it was such a bad idea and i hated him and loved storm. Now that i realized i really hate him more but as a heel. Nick is very impressive as a heel and up until nwa he has not really showed that as noone has shown character development like nwa is doing in years. 



So now shoot forward and nick is the champion im liking it a lot.Anywho storm will make a come back,




im just blown away by how impressive these videos and story telling is when he has little to non to work with. Its pretty much a company name, a belt, 3 wrestler, 2 men behind the scenes putting all of this together. 

I just imagine how amazing the nwa brand is going to be when it launches the brand with shows. I think its going to really take off.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> the funny thing is i complained and said the same thing about making nick champion. At first i thought it was such a bad idea and i hated him and loved storm. Now that i realized i really hate him more but as a heel. Nick is very impressive as a heel and up until nwa he has not really showed that as noone has shown character development like nwa is doing in years.
> 
> So now shoot forward and nick is the champion im liking it a lot.Anywho storm will make a come back, im just blown away by how impressive these videos and story telling is when he has little to non to work with. Its pretty much a company name, a belt, 3 wrestler, 2 men behind the scenes putting all of this together.
> 
> I just imagine how amazing the nwa brand is going to be when it launches the brand with shows. I think its going to really take off.


I have to agree that these videos have been amazing. I don't mind Aldis as Champion, but I wish they would of waited till the Spring to put the belt on him. Storm's story really has me pulled in and intrigued, I think a few more months wouldn't have hurt.

*Its pretty much a company name, a belt, 3 wrestler, 2 men behind the scenes putting all of this together. *

It is crazy, you have Aldis w/Austin Idol, Storm, and Jocephus w/his valet mixed in with Storm's family to tell a compelling story. 

I do wish that they would also do something with the tag team scene, it wouldn't hurt to also focus on that division too. Are the Heatseekers still the tag champs?


----------



## shandcraig

I believe all the belts are vacated I think. But then again I saw NWA promoting a woman under their brand. So she must be the champion. I know he is demolished all of the other wrestling promotions trying to be an umbrella under NWA. And to be honest I bet you he might have new designs for a couple of the belts. They are all pretty amazing other than the tag belts


----------



## Beatles123

Anyone know when NWA is gonna start having regular shows of their own? (IE not piggybacking off other feds)


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Anyone know when NWA is gonna start having regular shows of their own? (IE not piggybacking off other feds)


 i was just coming in to ask if anyone has an update on the shows. All we know so far is he said for sure he will start doing shows in the spring at the latest and it will be free online so he can focus on building a fan base.


i hope that does not change and i hope we can get an update soon. I want him to properly do this with his own nwa show in some venue and stay the fuck away from using orldno studio for that. Sure its free but it will hurt his product.

He has something amazing going on and he needs it to feel entirely like his and start off the back with small venue with paid fans. tna proved that the studio does more harm for building a fan base than good. If you dont turn and have paid fans you dont grow


----------



## famicommander

Beatles123 said:


> Anyone know when NWA is gonna start having regular shows of their own? (IE not piggybacking off other feds)


If it ever happens I will be surprised, and I will be even more surprised if it's A) good and B) profitable in the least bit.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## captainzombie

Even Flow said:


>


Another well done episode, Aldis vs. Dreamer on 3/24. That is 1.5 months away, is Aldis going to defend this title between then?



shandcraig said:


> i was just coming in to ask if anyone has an update on the shows. All we know so far is he said for sure he will start doing shows in the spring at the latest and it will be free online so he can focus on building a fan base.
> 
> 
> i hope that does not change and i hope we can get an update soon. I want him to properly do this with his own nwa show in some venue and stay the fuck away from using orldno studio for that. Sure its free but it will hurt his product.
> 
> He has something amazing going on and he needs it to feel entirely like his and start off the back with small venue with paid fans. tna proved that the studio does more harm for building a fan base than good. If you dont turn and have paid fans you dont grow


I agree with you guys above, they need to start working on having their own shows soon and quit piggybacking off of CZW, HOH, Impact Zone, CWH, etc.

I'm surprised that Corgan doesn't even have some kind of simple webpage at the moment for the NWA. Granted they are going full force in the Spring, but at least have some kind of online presence.

I hope that he doesn't try to host shows at the Impact Zone or else the NWA will surely be DOA. Nothing against the fans there, but they are not the greatest. Hopefully Tommy Dreamer can help Billy get things going since he seems to be doing decent with HOH. They do need paid fans for sure, the Impact Zone would be death if they go there with no money coming in. They need to find 2-3 main locations that are cheap and have good fans to run cards at, simple as that.


----------



## Even Flow

captainzombie said:


> Another well done episode, Aldis vs. Dreamer on 3/24. That is 1.5 months away, is Aldis going to defend this title between then?


He's about to start a global crusade, defending the title. All explained in video below:


----------



## captainzombie

Even Flow said:


> He's about to start a global crusade, defending the title. All explained in video below:



Sweet, I'll have to watch this episode which I ended up missing. I wonder if he loses the title back to Storm between now and 3/24.


----------



## Even Flow

captainzombie said:


> Sweet, I'll have to watch this episode which I ended up missing. I wonder if he loses the title back to Storm between now and 3/24.


I doubt it.

Jocephus beat Storm in the Empty Arena Match, to become #1 contender.


----------



## shandcraig

Hes very smart so surely he wont use the impact zone. He really would shoot the nwa brand in the foot right from the start. Hea been touring the states looking for places though. Also using impact stage set would shoot him 
His product in the foot. It has to be his own look


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> Hes very smart so surely he wont use the impact zone. He really would shoot the nwa brand in the foot right from the start. Hea been touring the states looking for places though. Also using impact stage set would shoot him
> His product in the foot. It has to be his own look


Billy Corgan is a lot of things. Rich, successful, creative, musically talented, seemingly a well intentioned human being. 

But smart? This man believes that the condensation streams left behind by jet engines are actually the government dumping poisonous chemicals on the population. That is not something that a smart person believes. He also claims to have seen a shapeshifter, and that the Swine Flu was an Obama administration conspiracy.

The man is Looney Tunes. He's a nutbag.


----------



## BigCy

famicommander said:


> Billy Corgan is a lot of things. Rich, successful, creative, musically talented, seemingly a well intentioned human being.
> 
> But smart? This man believes that the condensation streams left behind by jet engines are actually the government dumping poisonous chemicals on the population. That is not something that a smart person believes. He also claims to have seen a shapeshifter, and that the Swine Flu was an Obama administration conspiracy.
> 
> The man is Looney Tunes. He's a nutbag.


Not to derail the thread but there is a lot of evidence of chemtrailing. The government even admits to cloud seeding and there is a PBS Documentary on it (look it up if you don't believe me, it's weather manipulation) and there is a world of difference between condensation trails and chem trails. Condensation trails disappear in minutes, chemtrails take several hours. Even people in the Air Force admit to chemtrailing the skies, the reason they give is to help reflect the sun to slow down "Global Warming" which could very well be a cover story. Try to look at both sides of the arguments, it's not all that far fetched. 

The Shapeshifter stuff though I think is just the result of some people's overactive imagination and the evidence for it is very weak and based on a lot of hearsay and David Icke imo can not be trusted. I try to look at overall evidence to decide if some of these conspiracies are true and I think quite a few are legitimate but I believe most of them are BS. 

Anyway on topic, NWA will hopefully become a good alternative to watch some old school wrestling. I hope they do their own thing though and don't keep piggybacking as someone else put it.


----------



## famicommander

Good lord, man. The government already controls the water supply. If they were going to poison people, why in the hell would they do it in plain sight rather than just slipping more fluoride or some other poison into the water? And to what end are they dumping poison on people? What's the goal?


----------



## kovs27

I'm not taking a side on chemtrails but Billy does believe in some crazy stuff. Maybe that helps him creatively but just the fact that he buys into Alex Jones is enough for me to not listen to him when it comes to anything but music and wrestling.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePfFtD__Fw8

Jocephus Reacts to Tommy Dreamer vs. Nick Aldis and Aldis Crusade


----------



## captainzombie

Thenash said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePfFtD__Fw8
> 
> Jocephus Reacts to Tommy Dreamer vs. Nick Aldis and Aldis Crusade


Another well done video. It is crazy what they are doing here with just 3 wrestlers, a spiritual adviser, manager from the 80's/90's, and a Storm's family involvement.


----------



## Tha Pope

there's never enough Jocephus


----------



## Laughable Chimp

BigCy said:


> Not to derail the thread but there is a lot of evidence of chemtrailing. The government even admits to cloud seeding and there is a PBS Documentary on it (look it up if you don't believe me, it's weather manipulation) and there is a world of difference between condensation trails and chem trails. Condensation trails disappear in minutes, chemtrails take several hours. Even people in the Air Force admit to chemtrailing the skies, the reason they give is to help reflect the sun to slow down "Global Warming" which could very well be a cover story. Try to look at both sides of the arguments, it's not all that far fetched.
> 
> The Shapeshifter stuff though I think is just the result of some people's overactive imagination and the evidence for it is very weak and based on a lot of hearsay and David Icke imo can not be trusted. I try to look at overall evidence to decide if some of these conspiracies are true and I think quite a few are legitimate but I believe most of them are BS.
> 
> Anyway on topic, NWA will hopefully become a good alternative to watch some old school wrestling. I hope they do their own thing though and don't keep piggybacking as someone else put it.


There is no evidence on chemtrailing. The only real "evidence" that was suggested is that chemtrails supposedly last longer than contrails which is a completely baseless assumption that no reputable scientific source has confirmed and instead it has been flat out denied.

I also can't find anything about any reputable pilots coming out and saying that chemtrails exist while I find many who say the opposite. All I see is the conspiracy sites claiming that an air force pilot or two have come out and admitted it while never revealing the name of the "pilot".

Meanwhile, I do fine at least two video sources talking about the existence of chemtrails but while one has been debunked by the fact the "pilot" in the video doesn't even seem to understand the idea of normal contrails, the other is just about a woman who claims to have worked on air fields or something and seen it happen. But her account doesn't seem particular truthful and she seems to lack technical knowledge despite claiming to work on an airforce.

There is a complete lack of motivation from our public knowledge for the government to do this btw.


----------



## Beatles123

Don't sleep on the NWA if they keep doing cool stuf like they've been doing. This is (ten pounds off) gold.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Beatles123

Yoooo, this is fucking brilliant. Get to know the wrestlers while keeping keyfabe but in a totally serious and formal presentation.

Awesome!


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpc7uyEjv5Q

Billy Corgan Talks NWA & Wrestling's New Golden Era


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

Why ruin everything they did to bring some legitimacy back to the belt? 
This just looks like what any shitty local fed would do.


----------



## El Grappleador

I don't mind if Ellsworth challenge Aldis for NWA Maximum Title. He showed is entertained at the starting in his Hart on WWE. But he went down with a bad booking. Booking is the key.


----------



## Paladine

That's just awful. Defending the belt against ellsworth...might as well bring in Hornswoggle as his next challenger.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

Paladine said:


> That's just awful. Defending the belt against ellsworth...might as well bring in Hornswoggle as his next challenger.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


I agree, this one is a head scratcher.......there wasn't better talent out there to challenge for the title?


----------



## famicommander

At least it's not stupid MMA rules like his Grand Championship abortion.


----------



## Beatles123

He's not winning it, they're just trying to give him some credibility back as an underdog after WWE ruined him.


----------



## AVX

The video packages are great, well produced, and fun to watch. Hopefully they will take the NWA to a new level and create an actual promotion out of it. They have a guy and a belt, the rest is up to the regional promotors they are using. If those promoters stop collaborating or start to consolidate influence over the booking of the title then Billy can kiss his plan goodbye. The NWA is in a venerable and compromising situation if the promoters decide they want out. This is the way the NWA fell the first go around. The belt being defended around the horn is fine for now, but it needs a home. A home promotion.


----------



## kovs27

It appears this little challenge of defending the title that Aldis is on is going to be nothing but easy matches to get him more heat. Hence Ellsworth.


----------



## shandcraig

Billy is launching his own show in the spring. This is just a small way fkr hin to gain a little awareness of the brand and the belt until he launches


----------



## shandcraig

Of course good wrestling storytelling matches is very important but I think huge black in this industry and it's not the wrestlers fault is character development and storytelling of that and around it. I mean for example most people in the Indy circuit are just jumping from different promotion different promotion so it's very hard to do subtle character development. The WWE has horrible storylines and character development and characters in general and the wrestling is bogs down.

So this is why I'm Blown Away right now bye what they're doing with the NWA. They have this sort of history and trying to make it traditional and make the belt important. Why would you not want your belts be important when that is the most relevant thing of your brand. And they're developing such detail between anyone and everyone in that appears. I think he mentioned something about wanting to give everybody opportunity


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## bcbud3

Nick Aldis...bitch tits?


----------



## volde

A bit surprised that this match got 80k views.


----------



## shandcraig

Why? There's a lot of buzz for the nwa right now. They seem to turn anything into something good. Nwa is nkt even close to getting the main stream attention. But once it does this promotion is going to take off. That wont be until they have its own show which is the plan


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Hi guys 

Do you think the NWA will have title matches in New Japan and All Japan like they did with Impact Wrestling while they are doing their world tour ?

And do you think they should do that ?


----------



## Vic Capri

> A bit surprised that this match got 80k views.


Social media promotion and James Ellsworth's WWE exposure paid off.

- Vic


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Thenash

James Ellsworth vs. Nick Aldis 

Until now got 204K views


----------



## shandcraig

just imagine how many views the nwa show will get once he launches them. I really do see a up rise of this promotion again. Will take some time but once he launches its going to be unique/classic/modern. Great combo

dam you please give me the world JR championship belt soon. They gotta start building every build up too, Not just the world


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Thenash

James Ellsworth vs. Nick Aldis 

Until now got 419K views

THE CRUSADE HOME | NWA TEN POUNDS OF GOLD (2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgBLSaHUkaE

Tim Storm Shoot Interview: NWA, Ten Pounds Of Gold, Ahmed Johnson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLsS9IGvpwg

James Ellsworth vs. Nick Aldis 

Until now got 725K views


----------



## captainzombie

Really cool to see Aldis on Good Day Charlotte. The host kept screwing up NWA, LOL! That doesn't really help things though hahahaha.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: .


----------



## shandcraig

Wellsprings here in a few days of course it doesn't mean NWA has to start it shows. But I would assume he will launch them in the next couple months as he said spring. I guess no one has any updated news yet eh? He can only use other promotions for so long as it wont really grow the brand itself.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

Wow, after over a decade of this man teasing that he is pour his millions of dollars into helping the wrestling industry find a new home for he picks the NWA of all things, an organisation that is barely alive and probably needs to be mercy killed already

well good luck with this Billy, there's not many great white hopes left in wrestling as it is


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

ive asked before and ill keep asking. Anyone have any update on when the nwa will start its shows ? Spring time is here and well i assume it will probably start late spring start of summer by this point. Hopefully nothing changes to delay it


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

He should really try to work with CMLL


----------



## famicommander

Stetho said:


> He should really try to work with CMLL


CMLL already works with NJPW and ROH. What could the NWA offer that CMLL would want or need? Pretty much any promotion in the world besides WWE or AAA would probably love to have a working agreement with CMLL.


----------



## Stetho

The ROH-CMLL relation is a huge waste. They don't know how to use each other. CMLL has an history tied with NWA, it would bring some more legitimacy to this rebrand and their old school style would suits this NWA way more than ROH right now. And it could finally help CMLL talents get a decent exposure, like Lucha Underground did with AAA. 
If it's not legally impossible Corgan really should look on this as soon as possible.


----------



## volde

CMLL is still using 3 old NWA titles. You could do a legit storyline about reuniting those titles with NWA brand. In terms of wrestling style it is also obvious that what Corgan is trying to build is closer to CMLL than what RoH or NJPW is doing. So on paper this partnership would make sense. 

Problem is, as famicommander said, that asides of WWE and AAA pretty much every company would love to work with CMLL (thuo I think that WWE would also love to work with them, its just that they know that they won't be able to turn CMLL into their feeder promotion) so it is up to Corgan to convince CMLL why it would be worth doing business with him.


----------



## Adam Cool

from what I heard Billy say he seems to have a great mind for the business 

I wish there was a way I could support him


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## USAUSA1

I think Dave and Billy was hoping to do shows by the spring but they luck up and wasn't expecting their current format would create a buzz. 

Please get the spring shows out of your dreams


----------



## Vic Capri

I really enjoying Nick Aldis's tour as the NWA champion.

- Vic


----------



## Beatles123

Match is on now at https://www.twitch.tv/houseofhardcore FREE!


----------



## famicommander

Stetho said:


> The ROH-CMLL relation is a huge waste. They don't know how to use each other. CMLL has an history tied with NWA, it would bring some more legitimacy to this rebrand and their old school style would suits this NWA way more than ROH right now. And it could finally help CMLL talents get a decent exposure, like Lucha Underground did with AAA.
> If it's not legally impossible Corgan really should look on this as soon as possible.


The NWA barely even exists. It's a few dudes, some trademarks, a belt, and a Youtube channel. They don't have a roster, they don't have relationships with any venues, they don't run any shows, they don't have a TV deal, they don't have a website.

The CMLL-ROH relationship isn't as strong as ROH-NJPW or CMLL-NJPW but just putting guys like Ultimo Guerrero and Volador at a show like Manhattan Mayhem does more for CMLL than the current NWA ever could. 

CMLL already works with the two biggest promotions they could reasonably work with (excepting WWE and their hated rival AAA). There are no promotions out there than can offer them more than NJPW and ROH can, and it's even more important because NJPW and ROH are so close to one another as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA does have some type of relationships with House of Hardcore,Impact,Cwfh,etc with basically a two man roster. I am more impress with that.

Who need a website in 2018?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

famicommander said:


> The NWA barely even exists. It's a few dudes, some trademarks, a belt, and a Youtube channel. They don't have a roster, they don't have relationships with any venues, they don't run any shows, they don't have a TV deal, they don't have a website.
> 
> The CMLL-ROH relationship isn't as strong as ROH-NJPW or CMLL-NJPW but just putting guys like Ultimo Guerrero and Volador at a show like Manhattan Mayhem does more for CMLL than the current NWA ever could.
> 
> CMLL already works with the two biggest promotions they could reasonably work with (excepting WWE and their hated rival AAA). There are no promotions out there than can offer them more than NJPW and ROH can, and it's even more important because NJPW and ROH are so close to one another as well.


It's CMLL dude, they still live 20 years in the past. I'm pretty sure they'd be happy to hear that NWA wants to work with them actually.


----------



## famicommander

It's been more than 20 years since the NWA mattered. The closest thing to relevance they had after ECW died were those few years that TNA used their belts.

CMLL may indeed be stuck in the past but they're also smart business people. There's a reason CMLL is the oldest promotion in the world. They're not in the habit of doing things that don't offer them a tangible benefit. They wouldn't help out the NWA just because they used to work together and the NWA needs it. They're not a charity.


----------



## Stetho

https://twitter.com/luchablog/status/978688215799488513

You read it here first :jericho2


----------



## Thenash

Will Crimson Accept Jocephus Offer? (NWA 2018)


----------



## Even Flow

I like Jocephus.


----------



## Saintpat

Wonder why Billy didn’t book an NWA show around WM? Seems like it would be good exposure and raise the profile of his promotion.


----------



## kovs27

Saintpat said:


> Wonder why Billy didn’t book an NWA show around WM? Seems like it would be good exposure and raise the profile of his promotion.


Well he can't run a show when he technically has 4 guys. Now having an Aldis title defense this weekend would have been good exposure.


----------



## Saintpat

kovs27 said:


> Well he can't run a show when he technically has 4 guys. Now having an Aldis title defense this weekend would have been good exposure.


Seems like he could have used other talent to fill out the card — former TNA guys he knows or whatever. If he runs shows, I assume there are more than four guys on them?

It’s not like every wrestler on every show in NOLA this week works exclusively for whatever promotion they are appearing on.

Maybe BC just isn’t that far along yet and he will do something next year.


----------



## kovs27

Saintpat said:


> Seems like he could have used other talent to fill out the card — former TNA guys he knows or whatever. If he runs shows, I assume there are more than four guys on them?
> 
> It’s not like every wrestler on every show in NOLA this week works exclusively for whatever promotion they are appearing on.
> 
> Maybe BC just isn’t that far along yet and he will do something next year.


I think the last line is key. He is still building the individual characters. I think it's going to be a long while before he actually promotes an NWA exclusive show.


----------



## Stetho

I don't know, the youtube thing was a great start but I'm sure the buzz won't last and it would be a wrong call to just stretch it out for a full year. We've been introduced to the belt, the champion, the former champion, the villain, the style of the company, it's great, but now it's time to launch phase 2 of the plan imo.


----------



## shandcraig

Why can he not put together a group of guys that are not under contract. Trust me do not expect a exlusive roster. He will nit fork out that much up front. He wants to build it slow. But i agree its time to put on his own shows.

I dont agree with him launchung his first show on the mania weekend. All these shows are fun and cute but its all piled together and will all be forgotten.

His first show needs to focus on nwa buzz itself snd not running off mania hype


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: .


----------



## shandcraig

is it save to say that the nwa spring shows debut is going to be delayed ? they cant keep just doing what they are doing even thought its great.They need to take the next step and he did say he would launch in the spring. So it feels like its going to be delayed at this point


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: .


----------



## shandcraig

This company is amazing. I badly want to see the JR world championship belt to be defended.


Nick is such an amazing champion and he brings such a classic classy champion feel to the belt that is already classic. The belt just looks so natural on him


----------



## dele

shandcraig said:


> Why can he not put together a group of guys that are not under contract.


Because most good wrestlers want to be paid and the ones who can afford to not be under contract are draws without a defunct promotion and a fat gen-xer fucking with their livelihood.



shandcraig said:


> is it save to say that the nwa spring shows debut is going to be delayed ? they cant keep just doing what they are doing even thought its great.They need to take the next step and he did say he would launch in the spring. So it feels like its going to be delayed at this point


Billy can go the Ian Rotten route and just do a bunch of retirement shows in order to feed his habit pay the bills.


----------



## shandcraig

dele said:


> Because most good wrestlers want to be paid and the ones who can afford to not be under contract are draws without a defunct promotion and a fat gen-xer fucking with their livelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy can go the Ian Rotten route and just do a bunch of retirement shows in order to feed his habit pay the bills.



retirement shows ? Dude he already announced he is going to launch his own shows. Trust me he intents to turn the NWA into something big or at least try. He just said he wants to take it very slow and build and do it right.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> is it save to say that the nwa spring shows debut is going to be delayed ? they cant keep just doing what they are doing even thought its great.They need to take the next step and he did say he would launch in the spring. So it feels like its going to be delayed at this point





shandcraig said:


> retirement shows ? Dude he already announced he is going to launch his own shows. Trust me he intents to turn the NWA into something big or at least try. He just said he wants to take it very slow and build and do it right.


Has this been delayed? I would of thought that by now he would have started putting something out there.


----------



## shandcraig

We have heard no update so it must be delayed


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Crimson is a dreadful opponent, but it's all about the defenses and circulation. Still enjoy the process Corgan is running here. Waiting for phase two to kick in. Hoping there will be one, that is.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWeiEeIjHvo

Nick Aldis On Reviving the NWA Championship with X-Pac! - X-Pac 12360 Ep. 85

Strangers in A New Land | NWA Ten Pounds of Gold 21 (2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4wWQofaYZ0


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone know when Tim storm will return ? i know he had a legit injury and i guess its a long one.Plus nwa is busy filling so many other good stories that the longer we wait the better it will be. I kinda hope Nick keeps the belt for a long time and than drops it back to Tim.It would have a real classic feel.


I really hope NWA starts using the other belts for wrestlers before the end of 2018. Junior belt is so good and its been around since the 40s

NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship
NWA World Tag Team Championship
NWA World Women's Championship

I'm ok with them following the nwa champions around the world defending the belts in other promotions. But i hope they at least do 1 show a year of there own.


----------



## Thenash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60GBwzdqAVY

Nick Aldis vs. Colt Cabana From China | NWA Highlights (2018)


----------



## Bland

Loving the Aldis world tour. Would love to see Cody Rhodes get the belt at one point as it would take the NWA up another lv as Cody is pretty hot at the moment. Imagine the classic build of Tim Storm returning to defeat Aldis, only to lose to Cody. 

The only problem with NWA at moment is they only have one top face in Tim Storm whilst Aldis & Jocephus are being built excellent in being different various heels. If Cody get involved then its another top heel. They need to create a new younger face of the company that can be built upon. 

As for dream future one off opponents for Aldis, would love to see:

Jay Lethal ((ROH) Guy is at his best currently and keeps doing top draw matches)

James Storm ((ex Impact) Corgan liked him in Impact and Storm is another great classic face in his cowboy gimmick)

NJPW Legend eg Nagata, Nakanishi etc. Would love NWA title back in japan


----------



## Obfuscation

Cody being signed by ROH puts a wrench in that scenario. Unless a deal is struck, isn't gonna happen.


----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> Loving the Aldis world tour. Would love to see Cody Rhodes get the belt at one point as it would take the NWA up another lv as Cody is pretty hot at the moment. Imagine the classic build of Tim Storm returning to defeat Aldis, only to lose to Cody.
> 
> The only problem with NWA at moment is they only have one top face in Tim Storm whilst Aldis & Jocephus are being built excellent in being different various heels. If Cody get involved then its another top heel. They need to create a new younger face of the company that can be built upon.
> 
> As for dream future one off opponents for Aldis, would love to see:
> 
> Jay Lethal ((ROH) Guy is at his best currently and keeps doing top draw matches)
> 
> James Storm ((ex Impact) Corgan liked him in Impact and Storm is another great classic face in his cowboy gimmick)
> 
> NJPW Legend eg Nagata, Nakanishi etc. Would love NWA title back in japan




See thats whats making it so good is having a champion stay champion for so long.The longer Nick has it the better. I would love to see him lose it to Tim i agree but when is Tim back in action ? I thought he was hurt? Plus if tim wins they need to keep him champion for a long time and than after a long time it would be good to lose it to Cody.


But sometimes 2 heels against each other can also be very good. Plus Cody and Nick are 2 entirely different heels


----------



## BigCy

I like Tim Storm but I don't think he should regain the title imo. They really need to get this thing going. They said in March they were going to start having regular YouTube events. Unless they meant a bunch of talking videos they haven't delivered yet. Maybe I just expected too much but I, and many others, were expecting them to have like an hour wrestling show every week with storylines, matches, and all titles being established. Overall, I like that this is a thng and I guess I'll try and be patient. I was really excited when they announced it and started doing videos hyping it up but once April hit I started losing interest fast.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's more about a governing body, than being a full blown promotion at this point. Even w/the way it was presented at the start, that was always its intent. The Championship is the selling point, the rest tends to not be a massive priority (or, rather, an affordable luxury), while they're still establishing a new base. Only been a year, if that, right? It's fine.


----------



## Bland

I quite like the fact that Aldis is defending it in numerous promotions. In the ideal scenario, these would be larger promotions like ROH, Impact, Noah, NJPW etc. but at least its a start. When NWA was at its best, it was Flair defending the title in different territories, which obviously now cant happen but if Corgan is able to get agreements in place with other promotions like ROH or NJPW and can have the World title defended on their shows (not every) then it would be a huge gain. NJPW used to have a partnership with NWA but back then it was still weak with Rob Conway as champion but with Aldis, its a nice base. Can defiantly see the NWA title being featured on both ROH & NJPW if Cody eventually wins it.


----------



## shandcraig

he did say he was planning on launching shows and i still believe he will.But now i understand what they are doing and it makes much more sense first. Why blow insane amount of money on a promotion so many people dont know about. Instead first slowly build it up like others said as a body. But this belt im telling you right now is building up to soon enough be the most important belt again. Its main eventing other promotions for f sakes. I have this different feeling when i see an nwa belt being defended. I would still have the same feeling with the amazing Jr world belt and others. It has this old class prestige feeling that means something.All the other promotions have these belts and its a fun cute pop.


This will take time but as even Nick said that this is going to be the most crazy year for wrestling in years and he thinks by the end of 2018 the business will change and you will see everyone working together. Look at WWE now slightly working with Impact.


So ya they need to first get the rest of the nwa belts out and in the industry and hopefully they just do maybe 1 NWA event a month or something to start. But i agree now its not worth blowing money right away. This way they are building awareness about the built saying hey this is the most important belt and its being defended in every promotion and than do its own show. 

Now thats how you build a legacy. It will make its own shows that much better. I wonder if that TBS deal is going to happen. 


I was frustrated before too but this will continue to evolve into more and remember billy said he has a 20 year vision. Who has ever had a vision that slow and long ? smart


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Well produced segment; enjoyed that. Black is a solid enough babyface to bring in as a challenger.


----------



## Bland

Been announced that Cody Rhodes will be challenging for the NWA world title at the All In event. Its not until early September so would love a title change. 

Aldis vs PJ Black has great potential


----------



## shandcraig

Pretty sweet the nwa belt will main event this event. This will ve a great event i think. Hopefully this is a sign cody will never go back to wwe and help wake the fuck up some wrestling fans. A lot of good stuff is happening snd growing im wrestling and qwe is far from end all now


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Magnus getting that early heat for All In. :cozy

Loving all this rn.


----------



## Stetho

The idea of the belt being defended in front of 10 000 people after a 4 months build, wow. Can't wait!


----------



## shandcraig

Stetho said:


> The idea of the belt being defended in front of 10 000 people after a 4 months build, wow. Can't wait!


Its pretty key moment. Maybe i sound like a fool but i think at that moment in front of that crowd.The NWA belt will become at least the most important indy belt. And continue to build this belt up to one day again be the most important belt. But of course we know the NJPW belt is the most important and NWA has a long long way to go. But the idea that there is this belt that is important and gets to be defended in so many promotions already makes it more important than those promotions belts. Really no other belt that has that type of label as a championship.


I want to see the other nwa belts come into play soon


----------



## DoucheyLifter

shandcraig said:


> Its pretty key moment. Maybe i sound like a fool but i think at that moment in front of that crowd.The NWA belt will become at least the most important indy belt. And continue to build this belt up to one day again be the most important belt. But of course we know the NJPW belt is the most important and NWA has a long long way to go. But the idea that there is this belt that is important and gets to be defended in so many promotions already makes it more important than those promotions belts. Really no other belt that has that type of label as a championship.
> 
> 
> I want to see the other nwa belts come into play soon


B/c it gets the distinction of being the oldest championship belt, and has a lot of history behind it. It went through some awful times after WCW and ECW ended their relationship, having a positive blip only during the TNA era before falling apart again - but it has one thing that will forever redeem it quickly; history and tradition. No other belt aside from WWE carries this distinction.


----------



## volde

shandcraig said:


> Its pretty key moment. Maybe i sound like a fool but i think at that moment in front of that crowd.The NWA belt will become at least the most important indy belt. And continue to build this belt up to one day again be the most important belt. But of course we know the NJPW belt is the most important and NWA has a long long way to go.


I'd argue that NJPW isn't really an indy just like I wouldn't call CMLL or AAA indies either. Sure they are small when compared to WWE, but I think that putting every smaller company in same basket doesn't really make any sense. 

In other words I think that NWA belt becoming most important indy belt is likely after All In show. 

Or was this what you actually meant and I just wrote something pointless?


----------



## shandcraig

Sorry i guess i wasn't clear. Ya thats what i meant haha, you wrote something pointless. Of course i dont think njpw is a indy. And i do agree it will give the nwa belt that status after all in and continue to rise and get back to its glory


----------



## DoucheyLifter

This is absolutely bizarre. NWA has no show, yet I feel there's more value to that belt out of any belt in wrestling right now. Second, the hype and build for Aldis/Rhodes at All In is working absolute wonders. No show, mere documentary videos, and everyone I feel feels sold on what appears to be a "big money" match. They literally worked the UFC book on this build, and its worked. Has a big time feel to it with a tone of seriousness not seen in years.

Not to mention, Jocephus is incredibly talented in cutting promos. I can only imagine what would occur if they had their own 1 hour show even. They have the right thought, its not about work rate, it's all about characters and storylines that matter. That gets you, not doing acrobatic moves constantly. Feels like the concept of wrestling in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## shandcraig

I was salty too about no nwa shows but it makes sense when you step back. Why blow so much momey to build something with shows from nothing when you have a rare chance take one of the only belts that works as a tour belt snd build it that way. 

Hes building it now and it makes way more sense this way at first. Hesbuilding the most important belt for many promotioms through them first.


All in wi be a hyge turning point for tye nwa moving forward. I promise you wwe fans will be checking out this event sfger the fact. A lot of eyes will be interested snd the nea belt is the focus. I see them having a show or shows before the end of the year. What they are doing now works


----------



## Greatsthegreats

volde said:


> I'd argue that NJPW isn't really an indy just like I wouldn't call CMLL or AAA indies either. Sure they are small when compared to WWE, but I think that putting every smaller company in same basket doesn't really make any sense.


anybody who thinks so clearly doesn't know what "indy" even means to begin with fpalm


----------



## shandcraig

In my personal perspective, the term indy will no longer be relevant. As the industry continues to change i think all promotions will be more balanced fdom one other snd continue to grow. There is a reason why wwe os is trying to get a hold mpre on this so called indy scene. 5 years from now the industry will be better than it ever has. Its much better that way than having 2 massive promotions and thats it


----------



## DoucheyLifter

shandcraig said:


> In my personal perspective, the term indy will no longer be relevant. As the industry continues to change i think all promotions will be more balanced fdom one other snd continue to grow. There is a reason why wwe os is trying to get a hold mpre on this so called indy scene. 5 years from now the industry will be better than it ever has. Its much better that way than having 2 massive promotions and thats it


I disagree. 1 big promotion and 5 small guys playing indy loser role? No, the indys will always flourish, but there should be another major #2 promotion.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

Immediatly thought it was great but I'm not so sure now. It kinda spoils the match as Aldis probably won't be ROH champion, and it doesn't make much sense to have him ask for another belt when you're supposed to build the NWA belt as the biggest one.


----------



## shandcraig

Well the funny thing is whoever wins will immediately make the roh belt secondary to the nwa belt. So roh is a bit stupid with this. I think nick should win it all as its to predictable to make cody win here. I do think cody should win it at some point


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## FITZ

shandcraig said:


> Well the funny thing is whoever wins will immediately make the roh belt secondary to the nwa belt. So roh is a bit stupid with this. I think nick should win it all as its to predictable to make cody win here. I do think cody should win it at some point


How? 

I think it depends on what a potential double champion does. If Aldis wins I think he treats the NWA Title like the bigger deal. But not if Cody wins it. He's contracted to ROH. Nothing that happens will change that. If he wins the title it's for a cool moment before the crowd. And once that happens I don't see him keeping it for a very long time because he won't be able to do what Aldis does.


----------



## shandcraig

I promise you whoever wins the belt it will not be a hot shot short win. Either person that has it will keep it for a while


----------



## Darkest Lariat

This may sound stupid and not sure it was already discussed. I don't have all the facts but is Billy using Cody to revive the NWA? Now that Vince isn't the gatekeeper of wrestling this could actually work right? I'm pretty excited by the possibility. I love that belt and the guys who held it. I honestly don't think you can call yourself a champion if you haven't worn it.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Again, let me re-iterate, the fact that an organization has no TV show, no wrestlers aside from 2-3 (Aldis, Jocephus, and maybe Tim Storm?), and merely releases 2-8 minute videos yet has created more compelling content, stories, characters, and made a match have a big aura feel to it speaks absolutely volumes. If NWA ever gets a show and a small roster of characters, who knows what they could do.


----------



## volde

Holding NWA and RoH world titles would indeed be a bit stupid which makes me think that Cody ain't winning RoH title and this is a bit of misdirection.


----------



## Chairshot620

volde said:


> Holding NWA and RoH world titles would indeed be a bit stupid which makes me think that Cody ain't winning RoH title and this is a bit of misdirection.




Maybe Cody gets a ROH title shot then Aldis interferes, and then Cody ends up getting the NWA title shot because of the interference? Would be a great way to promote this on TV, especially if they get to put this on ippv.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

Cody has become so good it's unreal


----------



## nonogs

Stetho said:


> Cody has become so good it's unreal


 over rated.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I feel like Rhodes won’t win ROH title and this is just straight up for the NWA which is still really huge 

Feels like the event/match doesn’t need the title vs title stip plus Marty or even Dalton need the ROH title more than Cody.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else think that All in is a turning point for the NWA ? I think its going to have the nwa be in an interesting position after that. I think its going to give the belt a lot of credibility again and inform a lot of new people about the history of it or bring a lot of new peoples interest. Its a big crowd and i think almost all fans out side of wwe will be checking this event out in some form or another. 


I hope that the NWA rolls with this and trys to keep it to that level after the fact.Though it wont be in front of a big crowd like that for a while its still going to bring some credibility to it. Im happy with whoever wins from this match but i think Cody should win it at another place. He himself says he does not want people to think of this is just some dad tribute and that he is doing it because he deserves it on his own.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Stetho said:


> Cody has become so good it's unreal


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

I will get that NWA shirt that is finnaly for sale. I like that Tim storm shirt too so i might have to get that


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else think Tim storm needs 1 more run with the nwa belt before he retires? He has thiscool normal old guy school teacher vibe that makes me like him. I love this new strong side thing


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: .


----------



## Nikhil Deo

IS NWA going to have a weekly show or are they going to ally with other promotions because i find bit difficult to follow the story lines.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

Dat final shot


----------



## Stopspot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023232792963035136


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## Stetho

SO. FUCKIN. HYPED.


----------



## Obfuscation

Doesn't win the ROH World Championship.

Doesn't win the IWGP World Championship.

He's got one more chance.


----------



## famicommander

Obfuscation said:


> Doesn't win the ROH World Championship.
> 
> Doesn't win the IWGP World Championship.
> 
> He's got one more chance.


Doesn't that make the NWA belt like the participation trophy of World Titles?


----------



## Obfuscation

No.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss




----------



## Chairshot620

This is going to be the most important moment for the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship since this: https://youtu.be/_kpEjrKqf3s

I'll be watching on ppv, but I wish I was there. The card honestly is a solid card, it just needs Kenny Omega vs Pentagon Jr. announced to round it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Punk

The title itself has been discarded so many times the past twenty five years that it can't really even claim lineage back to the title that bears the same name from the 70's and 80's.

There's no NWA Tag Champs, no NWA Women's Champ, no NWA Jr. Champ. 

So the NWA is just Nick Aldis going around with the belt and a few YouTube video packages?


----------



## Obfuscation

The other championships haven't been said to be defunct. But there hasn't been any aspect of them since Corgan has bought the NWA. He's mostly focused on the World Heavyweight Championship, the core roster members he has, and the promotion name.


----------



## IndyTaker

I miss NWA TNA


----------



## Stopspot

They'll be running a 70th anniversary event in Nashville on October 21th.

Jeff Jarrett will be involved in it somehow....


----------



## shandcraig

Suprised he would work with Jeff.Also very confused how hes working with Fite to show this event and GFE with whatever that means. Still confused on what he does in that respect.


But how can Jeff be suing them over all this confusion yet hes able to work with billy and fite at the same time. Very confusing


Anthem is very smart getting fite involved in multiple promotions lately.


----------



## Stopspot

The anniversary show will feature the return of the NWA National Heavyweight Title


----------



## Stetho

Fuck no Bill, why? Why Jarrett?


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> Suprised he would work with Jeff.Also very confused how hes working with Fite to show this event and GFE with whatever that means. Still confused on what he does in that respect.
> 
> But how can Jeff be suing them over all this confusion yet hes able to work with billy and fite at the same time. Very confusing
> 
> Anthem is very smart getting fite involved in multiple promotions lately.


Anthem has nothing to do with Fite. Fite is owned by Flipps Media, Inc.

Anthem owns Fight Network, a totally unrelated venture.


----------



## shandcraig

Ohhhh right haha my bad. I knew that but mixed the 2 up


----------



## Buffytoad1

*All In and the NWA and the future of independent wrestling.*

With All In just a few days away I thought it would be fun to come up with some crazy scenarios about what is gonna come out of the big show. 

I keep seeing and hearing about how this is the start of something big. Billy, Cody, and the boys seem to be really tight, and all of their contracts apparently end in the same day. What if, just maybe, all in becomes the place that the Bullet Club jumps ship and jump starts the NWA? What if ROH and New Japan (who already work regularly together) are in in the trick? What if the NWA serves as a bridge across the independent promotions (like it used to) with a core group of guys binding the different regions together?

It obviously wouldn't be as big as WWE, but I personally think It would be awesome. More exposure, bigger shows, and most importantly a real alternative to Stanford. 


What kinds of scenarios do you envision to shock the wrestling world and continue the momentum that Cody and the Bucks and the rest have created?


----------



## famicommander

*Re: All In and the NWA and the future of independent wrestling.*

The NWA adds absolutely nothing to the ROH/NJPW/CMLL/RevPro synergy. The NWA title is on the show because Cody is nostalgic about it due to his father and because Nick Aldis is very close friends with Marty Scurll and the Young Bucks. That's all. The NWA is not relevant and Billy Corgan is a raving lunatic.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: All In and the NWA and the future of independent wrestling.*

There’s no reason why ROH and NJPW would agree to let Bullet Club do this.


----------



## FITZ

My guess is Cody wins the title and drops it back to Aldis within a month. The match is on the card for a feel good moment. I don’t think there are any other big plans with it.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: All In and the NWA and the future of independent wrestling.*

Lol nah, current NWA doesn't hold that kind of power.


----------



## shandcraig

Im worried that Billy is getting himself mixed up with JJ when that guy is a total fuck up at business. I dont know what reason billy has Jeff involved with the first NWA event .Thankfully as soon as someone screws around with Billy he cuts ties.

Its easy to say that the NWA is nothing right now,But the entire direction its going and entire concept it has and its slow slow build and the oldest history and legancy.This company is indeed going to grow and do big things.Its going to take time but people are getting behind it and people love the prestige feel the belt once had and once again one day will be.

People that cant open there eyes and see the shift coming in the industry are delusional. Theres a reason wwe is racing to control everything and change with the times. The industry is indeed shifting and everything big that has been happening the past year is only the start of a huge shift in the next 5 years. Its all going to take a long time and slow but thats how it should be. People want change people want something else people want something more or what we once had and they will slowly be shifting to that change.

Its like the industry is sorta going backwards before the peak in a sense. But in a more healthy way. More choice has never been anything but a good thing


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: All In and the NWA and the future of independent wrestling.*

The Biggest & Craziest thing I could imagine coming out of All In would be the announcement of a new wrestling promotion called Bullet Club Wrestling with the first two big signings being CM Punk and PAC


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Newest video is up. WHO IS WRITING THIS STUFF?!!? This is one of the most incredible series and build ups I've ever witnessed, not seen since when I was a kid during the Nitro/RAW MNF days.


----------



## Lazyking

Cody getting so emotional talking about Brandi and Dusty was so great.


----------



## phenom64

Not gonna lie, I got emotional with Cody talking about Dusty. You can tell there's real elements of this story and that makes it so much better.

That is how you tell a story in wrestling.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035704366546739201
Disarm is one of my all time favourite songs. Cody is one of my all time favourite wrestlers. Chills.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm surprised the national championship is being brought back at the 70th anniversary show over the jr belt. Which has much more history 

I Truly believe the NWA is going to be a big force in the wrestling industry in 5 years time. Everything about that brand comes off as something that should be big,history,prestige,class,true identity of wrestling. Hes bridging back what's been missing and noone in the business is directing stuff like he is. I still enjoy watching impact but it's seriously missing this exact feeling nwa does

Not that it matters but just for fun what belt do you think Bily will use for the national championship debuting at the 70th show

Its very likely it will be the newest eagle design but i feel it looks to modern with the lame eagle. Would be amazing if they used the one in the first photo but maybe it just looks to dated,But in my perspective thats what makes it have more meaning.It has a very old school classy feel to it. I mean they are using the really old world belt design. The one with a little red is nice but i cant design if it fits


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Aldis is just soo good. I remember him blossoming and becoming TNA champion where most were shitting on him but the guy always impressed me and today I can easily say that he is among the best. He will not give you star galore matches and tbh I don't give a damn about that. He speaks so well that he has the power of selling whatever he has. All In will be his grand moment and I hope they planned something really cool with Cody cause these two as the spearheads the title and the promotion can be a huge deal, no doubt.

@shandcraigyeah I also like the first one as well. Fits the main title too.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

As well as the recent Rhodes/Aldis stuff. My other personal highlight was the Tim Storm / Josephus stuff. That was gold, but thankfully they got the belt away from Storm pretty early, the guy usually looked more gassed than Warrior after a run to the ring. 

Although NWA at this juncture doesn't have a TV deal, a roster or any other titles, they have managed to elevate that brand. Corgan and Lagana have done a great job with the presentation of these videos and working with the All In guys was a great idea for both parties.

I'm really hoping tonight will lead to something bigger in terms of what the NWA can do in the future.


----------



## BC Punk

Yeah, the NWA, if it comes back as a promotion, should just have a WHC, Jr., Women's and Tag titles. Forget the North American and National titles.

Also, it really doesn't have the history. That's mostly JCP/WCW and other promotions that WWE has already bought. They don't even really have the lineage anymore. That World title has been thrown down and demeaned, literally and figuratively by so many holders as they disregarded it to be Champion of some other brand that it is just the letters at this point.


----------



## shandcraig

BC Punk said:


> Yeah, the NWA, if it comes back as a promotion, should just have a WHC, Jr., Women's and Tag titles. Forget the North American and National titles.
> 
> Also, it really doesn't have the history. That's mostly JCP/WCW and other promotions that WWE has already bought. They don't even really have the lineage anymore. That World title has been thrown down and demeaned, literally and figuratively by so many holders as they disregarded it to be Champion of some other brand that it is just the letters at this point.


if you have been following the NWA you would have a different view from what you said.Sadly the national belt is coming back at the NWA 70th anniversary show. I think the Jr world championship has a lot of history and should have been the one instead.


----------



## Bland

National title has potential to be a great mid card title. With New Japan with Jrs, WWE and New Japan with United States & Intercontinental, ROH with Television and NXt with North American, no one is doing the National Heavyweight Championship so its unique in the current wrestling world. 

The original title has great champions like Dusty, Tully, Wahoo, ted diBiase, larry Zbyszko, tommy rich, austin idol and so many more. That a nice rich history and would love to see someone either who uses the classic style or has a nice gimmick wins the title. If Cody wins world title, would like Bullet Club to stay involved with nwa so would love someone like Marty Scurll or Hangman Page win the national title. 

So hyped for tonight amd really hoping Cody wins but a 'Dusty finish' wouldn't shock me as it wont be the main event and they could easily do a rematch at the nwa anniversary show.


----------



## shandcraig

Why not the world jr championship? That belt has so much history and has a lot of meaning. It's like a secondary world champion. Someone that is next in line and it has a great look


----------



## BC Punk

shandcraig said:


> if you have been following the NWA you would have a different view from what you said.Sadly the national belt is coming back at the NWA 70th anniversary show. I think the Jr world championship has a lot of history and should have been the one instead.


Maybe they're trying to do the thing like old school where the National Champion is the main guy in the small promotion they are looking to establish and grow and the World's Champion will be free to be contracted to other companies like ROH or Impact or NJPW. 

The World's Champion would probably have to agree to defend at some NWA shows for the new brand but be free to defend it on ROH or Impact or NJPW shows. Title changes would probably need to be approved by NWA. 

It would be a good attempt to get the name out to a wider audience and build the credibility of their World Title back up while taking a slow and steady approach to the promotion they are trying to build.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree and like that perspective. Continue to always make the nwa world belt a true championship to the entire industry. Which is old school and how the industry is shifting back too


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Can’t wait to see the content they no doubt filmed post All In and to see how this all progresses

What a time to be a fan!!


----------



## FITZ

I don't think a Juniors title is a good idea in wrestling anymore at any level. Most of the guys could be classified as juniors that are wrestling now. In WWE you have plenty of guys under 205 not being used there. And in New Japan your heavyweight champions are Omega and the Young Bucks. The concept doesn't work anymore because the time period of the 300 pound wrestler has come and gone. You get some exceptions but not many.


----------



## Obfuscation

A Juniors championship is still applicable; it's based on weight - not wrestling style. If because a heavyweight in one place does a reverserana, it doesn't kibosh the nature of weight classes in pro wrestling.


----------



## volde

I think his point is that Omega and Young Bucks being heavyweights is not a problem due to their style, but due to their weight. I'm not sure about Kenny, but I think that both Bucks are under 205. And well there is someone like Zack too.


----------



## Obfuscation

And? That's New Japan's situation. But a declaration for changing divisions is emphasized for a reason. The NWA can still hold true to the set weight limits for their promotion (which Corgan can set specifically himself), and that's all they would need to focus on.

Although, this is moot and debating at clouds as the championship isn't coming back.


----------



## shandcraig

People talking weight restrictions in 2018 ?????


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## DoucheyLifter

Let me re-iterate again, this is some of the best damn wrestling around. And it's not even a wrestling show, it's a freaking YouTube series. I never cared about the NWA Title, in a short year after Billy bought NWA, IMO I consider the 10 Pounds of Gold to be on par with the WWE Title (not the Universal). Just the history and lineage they've pressed upon, and the way this match was, made it so worthwhile in my eyes. Haven't been emotionally invested in a feud or title match since Rock/Hogan WM 18.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Bland

Just seen vua facebook NWA Wrestling News that Nick Aldis vs Doug Williams tomorrow to see who faces Cody at 70th Anniversary Show. Very interesting, part of me is hoping for a draw so we get a 3 Way as Im a fan of Doug Williams but think Aldis still deserves a rematch. Plus Cody vs former partners adds an extra dynamic.


----------



## Daggdag

volde said:


> I think his point is that Omega and Young Bucks being heavyweights is not a problem due to their style, but due to their weight. I'm not sure about Kenny, but I think that both Bucks are under 205. And well there is someone like Zack too.



The weight limits are MAXIMUM weights, not minimum. Even in boxing and MMA, one is allowed to fight above their official weight class. 

A Light-Weight/Cruiserweight/junior-heavyweight competing as a heavyweight isn't unusual, and in most combat sports, one can hold the heavyweight and light-heavyweight titles at the same time, as long as you are not over the light-heavyweight limit.


----------



## shandcraig

You're all hilarious with all these weight numbers. Do you think if Billy used the jr belt it would be so weight based. It would simply be the secondary belt. 

Anyway I think the National belt could be pulled off as a bug belt too if he does it right.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

hopefully this event sells out fast. This will be the first NWA show under Billy and this will pave the way for the promotion and its growth.Just like the all in championship for the nwa also sorta kick started the brand

Also the video package for the 70ths show is so well done and has such a passion feel to it


----------



## Stetho

Jake Hager would do great in there I guess


----------



## shandcraig

So David Lagana on the xpac podcast said the national championship looks like nothing anyone has In wrestling today. I guess they made a new belt design and apparently it will have a vintage presence in some form to it. 


But to state noone has anything like it in wrestling is a pretty bold statement to say


----------



## Bland

Good to hear as classic look would be the best way to go as fits with their historic feel. I wonder if they'll also redo the women's title. With that, i wouldn't mind a wwe style approach of copying the Ten Pounds of Gold world title and changing strap to white, it instantly gives the women's title the prestige look and they definitely need to go for a good wrestler who's all good on the mic


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> Good to hear as classic look would be the best way to go as fits with their historic feel. I wonder if they'll also redo the women's title. With that, i wouldn't mind a wwe style approach of copying the Ten Pounds of Gold world title and changing strap to white, it instantly gives the women's title the prestige look and they definitely need to go for a good wrestler who's all good on the mic




having all the belts is a bad idea. The only one that would work is the world JR belt as its legit been around for ages and has history. I dont think they will bring that belt back though in this day and age. Agree that having some form of historic old feel is key as all these modern style belts are cheesy as fuck. I have a feeling they spend some detailed time planning out the design for this belt and i think they can pull off making this belt be pretty important.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

The more these come out with Cody as champion, the more I'm hoping he doesn't drop it to Aldis in the rematch. Here I thought as long as I got the win at ALL IN, I'd be cool, but now it's setting in and I want this reign to be a long one. :hmm:


----------



## Even Flow

If you cba to watch the match & wanna know the announcement, Cornette is doing Color Commentary during the 70th Anniversary Show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy cow, really? He's back? :mark:

So this team may actually be Tony Schiavone and Jim Cornette. My stars.


----------



## shandcraig

i figured this event would have sold out fast. kinda surprised really but maybe its still not that known yet.Based off what billy has done with the nwa this show should be great. Plus he is so good at making belts feel important.


----------



## Stetho

I really hope it's sold out indeed, but there's still 1 month left


----------



## Corey

Going old school for the rematch. Could be real good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045876997719609344


----------



## Bland

Been announced that National Heavyweight Championship match will be an 8 man tournament in format of:

2 × Four Way Elimination matches with winners facing off 1v1,

1st man announced is ... Colt Cabana

Scorpio sky, Mike Parrow & Jay Bradley also confirmed now.

Hopefully guys like Hangman Page & Matt Cross get in, maybe even Flip Gordon. If Flip gets in, wouldn't suprise me if Bully Ray gets added with NWA and ROH doing well together. Jeff Cobb would be an excellent pick to. Heres hoping


----------



## Vic Capri

@NWA said:


> BREAKING
> 
> Current reigning NWA Women's Champion Jazz will defend her championship at NWA 70 on 10/21/18 in Nashville, TN.
> 
> Her opponent to be announced later this week.


My vote goes to Brandi Rhodes!

- Vic


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## DGenerationMC

Jazz's gotta be pushing 50 but I still believe she could whoop anyone's ass, male or female.


----------



## volde

Tessa Blanchard?


----------



## Bland

Tessa would be perfect as a 3rd generation competitor and rich family tree that connects to nwa. Just like Rhodes is world champion, Blanchard is perfect for Women's. 

Britt Baker could be another as i was impressed with her at All In and her doctor gimmick sounds so old school.


----------



## Stopspot

The last 4 names in the National title tournament are Sam Shaw, Willie Mack, Ricky Starks & Sammy Guevara.

That's honestly a very nice field. A little bit of everything


----------



## shandcraig

i think Barihayden would be a great fit to face jazz.

does anyone else feel that Tim storm needs to win the new National championship belt


----------



## volde

Not really. While Billy did good job creating story and interest around him... he is still old and very limited in the ring. I'd probably prefer if he got into a tag team with someone and had a run with those titles before eventual retirement.


----------



## Heel To Face

Sammy Guevara is my pick give that belt to someone who can provide some exciting athletic matches almost like an x division type run.


----------



## Obfuscation

Willie Mack feeling like the guy to take the National Championship tournament. Finals vs Jay Bradley would be ideal.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047865255773331457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047865267873828866


----------



## Obfuscation

Veterans of War were god awful in GFW/Impact last year, so their inclusion is lukewarm. (not like I ever cared for Crimson or Dane prior to that, either) But we'll see.

Storm vs Avalon; good fit. Their field of wrestlers is actually starting to take shape.


----------



## shandcraig

i cant figure out why the heck they did not put tim storm in the national belt tournament. Only conclusion is they wanna keep him in the main event for him to win the world belt one more time before retiring or something.


----------



## Bland

Nwa 70 card is shaping up well.

Wouldn't mind a Willie Mack vs Sammy Guevara final as a huge fan of both and wouldn't mind either as champion. 

With Storm vs Avalon III, surely Storm will finally win and I can him re entering the title picture. I can he him turning heel and try to help Aldis win, to lead to Cody vs Storm, but I just hope that Aldis doesn't re gain the title. 

I quite liked the propect of Drax & Crimson but as VOW they didnt really click in Impact. Hopefully they have improved and either face a current top team like Young Bucks or old nwa legends.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

I just pre bought my fite nwa 70 stream. I have to give these people my money,They story telling is just to good and this company needs to grow. 2 minute video of Jazz behind the curtain of her life and im already hyped for that match. 


The build up and story telling is what this business is all about. Tell the story the the real person behind the character and the real people a watching will connect with them.



Bland said:


> Nwa 70 card is shaping up well.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a Willie Mack vs Sammy Guevara final as a huge fan of both and wouldn't mind either as champion.
> 
> With Storm vs Avalon III, surely Storm will finally win and I can him re entering the title picture. I can he him turning heel and try to help Aldis win, to lead to Cody vs Storm, but I just hope that Aldis doesn't re gain the title.
> 
> I quite liked the propect of Drax & Crimson but as VOW they didnt really click in Impact. Hopefully they have improved and either face a current top team like Young Bucks or old nwa legends.


i like that idea of tim facing cody but theres no way hes losing the belt that soon unless hes indeed going to wwe.Which i think there truly is not much chance of that.He cant be stupid enough to do that.


But it is probably clear they will give him another championship run and hopefully as a heel


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

shandcraig said:


> I just pre bought my fite nwa 70 stream. I have to give these people my money,They story telling is just to good and this company needs to grow. 2 minute video of Jazz behind the curtain of her life and im already hyped for that match.
> 
> 
> The build up and story telling is what this business is all about. Tell the story the the real person behind the character and the real people a watching will connect with them.


A little iffy on Fite. Bought 3 PPVs (2 Impact, 1 All-in) on that platform. Impacts ran fine, All-in was a mess for a little of it.

Any how, I agree. This is one of the first chances for customers to tell NWA that they want NWA to be back in the national spotlight. With Impact doing some good shit, Cody Rhodes and Co. doing some good shit, and hopefully NWA putting out a great card this should be a nice time for wrestling fans.


----------



## Vic Capri

Penelope Ford will challenge Jazz for the Women's Championship at NWA 70.

- Vic


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Bland

Penelope Ford impressed me at All In with her moves on Hangman Page, she looked impressive and great contrast to Jazz's power with her fast paced style. This has potential to steal the show.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## FITZ

I don't think Cody is keeping the title because I don't think the NWA can afford to keep booking him.


----------



## Bland

Nice to see The Mack getting some attention. Huge fan of the guy as he has a great modern style but also has some great throwbacks to the past. 

1st Stage Matches of National Championship Tournament have been announced :

Match A
Willie Mack vs Jay Bradley vs Mike Parrow vs Ricky Starks

Match B
Sammy Guevara vs Colt Cabana vs Scorpio Sky vs Sam Shaw

Still hoping for Mack vs Guevara final.


----------



## Obfuscation

Too bad Mack vs Bradley can't be the finals, but interactions in the four way will have to do.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Match getting 20+ minutes. Didn't expect that for the TV tapings & Mack not being an ROH roster member. Alright, cool, keeping it to feel big. This will be watched later.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm so excited for this event I thought it was this coming sunday.

What are all your predictions on who's winning the national championship winner?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Watched that the moment it popped up via recommendations. 

He's back. :monkey

(for one more show, at least)


----------



## shandcraig

I like the idea of jim coming back to nwa briefly for history purposes. He gets do irritating though in big does, so I hope this is short term.

I respect his passion though and billy really driving its history of the nwa


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: NWA 70 hype


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched the Jocephus video a few days ago. He's still rad, but ultimately the baffling nature is being Crimson & Dane are gonna wrestle the two women he mentioned? Including his spiritual adviser. Swerve.


----------



## Bland

I can see a double swerve in the tag team match of Crimson or even Jax Dane turning on the partner and joining Jocephus' Kingdom. With one turning, Spiritual Adviser can be ringside manager with Jocephus and Animal could try to step in late in the match as a partner.

On the other hand, Im hoping both women can go as them going strong against VOW would be huge. Hopefully after the show we can get idea on post NWA plans and a potential next show. They dont need a show every month but even if they run a special say every 3 months so 4 a year with youtube hype videos in between, then it could be great.


----------



## Even Flow

That title look's hideous.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oof.

All that passionate build and that was the reveal. It looks shapeless, has no form.


----------



## Bland

Unsure if i hate it or love it lol On one hand i love the old school style but on the other, another red strap title  I was a fan of the "newer" now old title but i have confidence that they'll build this well. 

It will look awesome on The Mack.


----------



## Conor?

The absolute fuck is that :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## shandcraig

I also have mixed feelings but I have a feeling it will look good around a persons waist. 

I think they will end up switching to black

Can someone explain to me why the photo before the reveal of this shows a gold NWA logo template with wires behind it plus the template also shows in the video which ive not seen yet. What is that about? I thought that was teasing part of the belt but that has nothing to do with the belt. Also weird it doesn't have the brands nwa logo on it


Im loving the design concept now. What I don't like is the tacky silver and little designs in the american shape. If it was simply the main nwa logo in the middle and in gold this would be great.

Why would they just have bwa wreatling word and not its company's logo


----------



## Obfuscation

The black looks better than the red. Still, the lining on the top makes it look...odd. Like they had to make sure the entire US fit on it, then they had some extra room to spare.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm a bit surprised with all the tacky stuff on the main plate. The stars the eagle and the nwa wrestling instead of its brand


----------



## Stopspot

shandcraig said:


> I'm a bit surprised with all the tacky stuff on the main plate. The stars the eagle and the nwa wrestling instead of its brand


I chuckled when I noticed the donkey and elephant on it because of course they have to be there.


----------



## shandcraig

What do you mean donkey and elephant? I did not see that and what part of the Bell is it on? I have not seen the video yet


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Sammy's gimmick is that of a YouTuber personality?


----------



## shandcraig

It's almost confusing and a shame. There still tickets available for this event. Yet all in an event from nobody that had the NWA belt main event sold out

Ok so the final nwa national belt is gold. Looks a zillion times better in gold. Still wish it had the brand logo on it but I like it now. Silver looked cheap. Also black strap would really elevate this belt more


----------



## Alexander_G

It's not always a belt that looks off-putting itself, but the guy who poses with it looks off-putting next something that looks so nostalgic.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> It's almost confusing and a shame. There still tickets available for this event. Yet all in an event from nobody that had the NWA belt main event sold out


1. All In wasn't from "nobody", it was from Bullet Club, the largest act in the non-WWE wrestling world. And it was endorsed and supported by NJPW, ROH, and Impact.

2. The NWA belt did not main event the show. It was the midcard... literally. The 6th match out of 11. 

It should not at all be difficult to understand why All In sold out and this show didn't.


----------



## shandcraig

I know a that, sorry I worded it wrong.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054178005927497728


----------



## Vic Capri

NWA 70 was a good PPV despite the audio and name botches. Jim Cornette & Tony Schiavone back on commentary. Return Of The (Willie) Mack. Jazz still has it. And Rhodes Vs. Aldis put on a wrestling clinic. 

I'm glad to support TNA and NWA on FITE.


Also congratulations to James Ellsworth on being the first man to work a WWE, TNA, and NWA PPV in the same year!



>


Pepperidge Farm Remembers.

- Vic


----------



## Stetho

Disappointed with the production. I guess a cool looking stage is probably too expensive for them at this point but, they already lost Cody, not sure that the fans he brought with him will stay after seeing this. 
Now begins the hard part of the job.


----------



## Paladine

I wanted to watch this but the price was too high. Couldn't even see what matches they were having or any info on that website you order it off of.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

What made it good was the dark look with a simple steel walk way. This is not impact or wwe where they have created a standard for focusing on that. The look worked very well for the nwa brand and its darl colors. I always prefer black roles over lame wwe ones or the baby blue impact uses.

I mean I get it if impact looked like that I would complain bit that's only what we're used to. 

Nwa reminds me of it's old ways and like progress wrestling. Progress would not stand out if it tried to be like the big brands.


Also I promise you nwa has a following before cody and after cody. It was great seeing cody be champion but nick did a much better job.

Open your realm man


----------



## Stetho

??
PROGRESS production is top notch, this is completely different.
Nobody's asking for a giant ass jumbotron but at least a fine lightning.


----------



## Bland

Great show and loved Jazz's speech post her match and her vs Aldis would be very interesting if Corgan goes that way. It would be a classic brawl, hoss style match and i really hope they follow through with it.

Return of Crockett Cup sounds good and War Kings impressed me. They were much better than in their impact matches. Moore & Crazy Steve was a nice twist but im hoping they dont turn Kingdom of Josephus into a goth style group. In my opinion, it needs to be similiar to wyatt family in rugged, strange men. Sam Shaw comes to mind with his psychotic gimmick.

Just read that Blue Demon segment was him being announced as next challenger with a defence in Mexico. I wonder if Cody couldn't do the mexico defence or if he is truely going back to wwe come January. With ROH Final Battle December and NJPW in early January, he could defiently lose on both.


----------



## The Nuke

Other than bad production problems it would seem it was overall a solid show.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Good show. 

I figured Cody would drop the title back to Aldis here. Even without the WWE rumours.


----------



## shandcraig

I always said I thought nick was the better nwa champion. Hea such a good character to hold that belt. Hes a classy heel and the bwa belt works for him.


----------



## Stopspot

Just finished the show. A good show top to bottom which would have been a very good show if not for the production problems. A for effort, C+ in execution. 

I am not really sure how I want the NWA to move forward with shows and such. If I want a weekly NWA show or if I would want them to focus on these special events once every quarter and allowing storylines and titles to be executed and defended over a series of partner promotions (CWF and such) like back in the old days.

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## shandcraig

Stopspot said:


> Just finished the show. A good show top to bottom which would have been a very good show if not for the production problems. A for effort, C+ in execution.
> 
> I am not really sure how I want the NWA to move forward with shows and such. If I want a weekly NWA show or if I would want them to focus on these special events once every quarter and allowing storylines and titles to be executed and defended over a series of partner promotions (CWF and such) like back in the old days.
> 
> Exciting times ahead.



i know he was and is keen for a weekly show but i think he wants to do that farther then his original time line. He sounds like after the mess ups wont do another show until next year. But i will say it will take a lot longer for the nwa brand to grow if he does not do shows. Only way to build fans and build is to just keep doing shows.

But i agree that he needs it to be focused on the story telling and not just tossing together a bunch of dream matches like most companies are doing


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

can anyone confirm what was the point of JJ and the 70 show ? what does he do exactly for fite ? just be the in between guy getting promotions to broadcast under fite ? 

did he have anything to do with the production ?


----------



## Dave Santos

I just binge watched to the Storm Jocephus empty arena match. That match felt like a Brawl which it should have. The Youtube series that NWA has been putting out has been solid. Even with the complaints people had about changing the title to Aldis at CZW, they managed to do follow up videos showing us why it happened. I will definitely be following NWA more from now on and catch up with the series.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Dave Santos

It would be neat if we came up with an updated list of wrestling companies and cross promotions with the belt. 

This would help people find full matches also that were not on Youtube with the NWA subscription.
So far we had 

*-ROH
-Championship wrestling Hollywood
-CMZ
-House of Hardcore
-Impact
-TNT wrestling
-Wenzhou, China*

-All in PPV Sears Centre Arena Chicago
-70th anniversary Tennessee State Fairground Sports Arena 

- 2 matches happened in England and one in North carolina


----------



## Obfuscation

Hager getting a championship match. (Y)


----------



## shandcraig

Does it feel like the videos seems different lately


----------



## Stetho

I really hope it's not just a one off and they keep Hager in the title picture. He's not ready yet but with some more good NWA developements he could be a fine icon for the company.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

is the pop up playing anywhere ? is there any photos from the arena


----------



## Sensei Utero

that press conference was damn incredible :done :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Still need to check out Aldis vs Hager, but Arquette right now is 10/10.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

About 1,200 paid. Pro Wrestling is growing! Good start of the year for NWA.

Edit: Jocephus bald looks a lot like Big Boss man! Uncanny.


----------



## Stetho

I wonder what will the Crockett Cup teams look like. The only serious partnership they have is with ROH I guess, so I can't see it being too different than the ROH Tag War. Maybe New Japan could join the party in one way or another.


----------



## volde

Well they said that winner of Tag Wars gets a spot in Crockett Cup (and title shot against Briscoes) so it would be stupid if other RoH teams would get a spot anyway. Maybe Briscoes since they are not in Tag Wars.


----------



## Vic Capri

Yesterday, Nick Aldis defeated Josh Alexander by submission to retain the NWA Championship at the Reena Rumble in Toronto, Canada.

This was a show for charity for the Jewish community so Magnus was playing a babyface for a change.

- Vic


----------



## Dave Santos

New video of the Willie Mack match is up.







I have noticed the amount of people commenting and viewing on the videos have declined since about half a year ago. 

Is there any word on a weekly show yet?


----------



## Stetho

Yeah I was expecting a new big story after the loss of Cody but they do not seem to have any new plans and they're getting cold again. It seems that every company with some potential ends up making a big mistake at some point unfortunately. Maybe the Crockett Cup will help but it's far from guaranteed.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't know if they made a mistake. They getting help from roh, roh is about to air another nwa title match. Maybe they should do 3-4 major shows per year and leach off other promotions in between time.


----------



## Dave Santos

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't know if they made a mistake. They getting help from roh, roh is about to air another nwa title match. Maybe they should do 3-4 major shows per year and leach off other promotions in between time.


As a person who wants to keep up as close to real time and unedited, what is the best way other than youtube clips? They have a couple of wrestlers holding titles but do 2-4 videos a week on youtube.


----------



## Corey

Brody King & PCO are already confirmed. Could be a lot of talent on this card.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093872074484080641


----------



## volde

Fingers crossed for Goto/Ishii :mark


----------



## Bland

Im hoping: 

Taguchi/Makabe/Yano (as their 6 man champs, enter 2. Reunion of Most Violent Players would be awesome), 

LIJs Sanada & Evil (Current tag champs),

LIJs Shinjo & Bushi (Current Jr champs),

Suzuki Gun's ZSJ & Minoru Suzuki (as far as i know, current RevPro tag champs),

Nick Aldis and ??? (His recent comment suggests he may enter and with doug williams retired,will be interesting who. Rob Terry would work from TNA history or even Marty Scurll as a one night only deal,)


----------



## Obfuscation

When they send over names like YOSHI-HASHI & Chase Owens, so I'll be the only one who's cool with this. :cozy


----------



## volde

I doubt that NJPW will send more than one team.


----------



## Jokerface17

NJPW will probably send Juice and Finlay.

No way Scurll tags with Aldis when PCO and Brody are in the tournament too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscation

Fin-Juice is a good shout. Dunno about scheduling, but with Lifeblood, those two could be back in America to fill this out.


----------



## Jokerface17

Obfuscation said:


> Fin-Juice is a good shout. Dunno about scheduling, but with Lifeblood, those two could be back in America to fill this out.




That’s exactly what I was thinking, it looks like Lifeblood is going to be a major player in ROH so I’m sure they have a better chance of being in the states at the time of this cup anyway so why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volde

Finlay and Juice were in Tag Wars that Brody/PCO won. Prize of Tag Wars was spot in Crocket Cup and RoH tag titles shot at Anniversary show. It would be very stupid if Finlay/Juice would get a spot despite losing to Brody/PCO in Tag Wars.


----------



## Corey

volde said:


> Finlay and Juice were in Tag Wars that Brody/PCO won. Prize of Tag Wars was spot in Crocket Cup and RoH tag titles shot at Anniversary show. It would be very stupid if Finlay/Juice would get a spot despite losing to Brody/PCO in Tag Wars.


I was gonna say this but you beat me to it. 

Don't have any specific hopes regarding teams. KES, Chase & Yujiro, Kojima & Tenzan, who knows. All could be possibilities.


----------



## famicommander

Tama and Loa live in Florida when NJPW isn't touring. Could be them.


----------



## Corey

This should sell some tickets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094424239304835072


----------



## volde

This could lead to interesting things if Scurll wins. If not then oh well, fuck that.


----------



## Bland

Awesome, i was so close with predicting Aldis teaming with Scurll but the title match is so much better. If the later plan is to work with AEW, then Marty winning here would be awesome as he can then face Cody at a AEW show for NWA title. If Kenny can work NJPW shows, it would be awesome for Marty to be able to do AEW, NWA and ROH but probably to much to ask. 

It is still a great match though and Marty can always win and then later lose to Aldis at say ROH 17th Anniversary show. But, it would be to similiar to Cody's reign and potentially to much 'hot potatoe' of the belt for Aldis losing to only re-gain. 


As for Crockett Cup, would love SCU and Young Bucks to be able to compete as its add more name value.


----------



## volde

I think that someone working RoH and AEW shows is out of the question at the moment. So no SCU/YBs for Crockett Cup either.


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey Guys, hot news for Lucha Fans. CMLL will contest on Crocket Cup. New Japan Too.

https://www.cagesideseats.com/indie...of-honor-crockett-cup-pro-wrestling-alliances


----------



## Beatles123

El Grappleador said:


> Hey Guys, hot news for Lucha Fans. CMLL will contest on Crocket Cup. New Japan Too.
> 
> https://www.cagesideseats.com/indie...of-honor-crockett-cup-pro-wrestling-alliances


I wonder if AEW can...:hmm


----------



## Obfuscation

volde said:


> Finlay and Juice were in Tag Wars that Brody/PCO won. Prize of Tag Wars was spot in Crocket Cup and RoH tag titles shot at Anniversary show. It would be very stupid if Finlay/Juice would get a spot despite losing to Brody/PCO in Tag Wars.


This is what happens when I watched the San Antonio show with the finals too late.

Still, I wouldn't rule the lack of logic out, though. Especially if convenience comes their way of being in the States at the time.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

volde said:


> This could lead to interesting things if Scurll wins. If not then oh well, fuck that.


So many possibilities, if Cody remained champion.


----------



## FROSTY

How do you watch this, do they have a weekly show?


----------



## Corey

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> How do you watch this, do they have a weekly show?


They have a Youtube channel that keeps you up to date on everything. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSHCTJS2P4Hvu_reLKtiT6g


----------



## FROSTY

Corey said:


> They have a Youtube channel that keeps you up to date on everything. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSHCTJS2P4Hvu_reLKtiT6g


Yes thanks I already knew about the YT channel, I was just wondering if the did a weekly show they maybe tapped on highspots Network or TV or something.


----------



## Corey

We'll have our 2nd confirmed team for the Crockett Cup in about 12 days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102727981745741825
Hey guys don't forget about the Crockett Cup. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112890296738746369
It's 2019 and we're getting The Briscoes vs. THE ROCK N ROLL EXPRESS!! :lol Crazy. About what I expected to see NJPW and CMLL send over. Flip and Bandido is a weird team but I could easily see them making the finals. I'm guessing them vs. Briscoes with the Briscoes taking home the CUP. Only makes sense if a real team actually wins. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115802514824355840


----------



## volde

Nothing against Maya and Stuka, I actually like them, but thats not the names I imagined when they announced CMLL team. But I guess they are losing on first round and bigger CMLL names are not interested in that.

On the other hand I'm very glad that it is Kojima/Nagata and not Yujiro/Chase or something like that from NJPW. 

As for finals? Briscoes vs Jax/Crimson? Unless someone weird wins that wildcard thing.


----------



## Stetho

Wow, heavily disappointed with this.
What's the point of Lifeblood if Bandido is not even teaming with one of them?


----------



## volde

Considering that Flip teamed up with Lifeblood at G1 Supercard it is safe bet that Flip will be added to the stable.


----------



## Obfuscation

Here's hoping the access to finding this show is a bit easier than the last two have been.


----------



## BC4LIFE

Will the winners of the Crocket Cup also be awarded the NWA World Tag Team Championship title? It's about time they bring the tag titles back.

I guess the Warkings are winning since they are the only true NWA team in the tournament.


----------



## Stetho

And... I'm hyped.


----------



## Bland

Another great show with the production much better and I loved the old school graphics.

I enjoyed Alison in TNA as Sienna and was my 1st time seeing Satana and was a good match. Hopefully we get a rematch. 

Suprised to see Bram and partner go far as would of preferred War Kings in finals or even Rock N Roll Express. Briscoes losing via DQ with their post match rant seems like it would fit with James Storm's promo so hoping both get connected and we end with anti establishment angle. 

Cabana was great again and can't wait to see him again whilst Aldis vs Scurll was old school type main event.

ROH partnership seems to be working well and in my opinion, is benefitting NWA more than Njpw at the moment. With Jay Lethal doing it all in ROH would love to see him as next challenger, perhaps at ROHs Best In The World PPV in June.


----------



## BC4LIFE

Solid show, the NWA is on the right way. Those tag team titles look great.
Any ideea how many people were in attendence?


----------



## captainzombie

BC4LIFE said:


> Solid show, the NWA is on the right way. Those tag team titles look great.
> Any ideea how many people were in attendence?




Totally agreed, the show was awesome. The tag tourney had some quirks, but I enjoyed this and loved the old school feel. Have to wonder if Billy plans to have a Weekly show here at some point or this will continue working with ROH and other promotions. 

I’m glad to see the new tag titles and man War Kings would have been a great choice to get the titles but PCO and Brody are perfect for it and well deserved.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think having a weekly show would get lost in the shuffle. We have so many shows right now and AEW have yet to start. The ten pounds of gold YouTube show does the job well.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I think having a weekly show would get lost in the shuffle. We have so many shows right now and AEW have yet to start. The ten pounds of gold YouTube show does the job well.


its interesting because he said he had a show planned for in 2018. I see hes taking his plans even slower but sooner or later he needs to have more events.


I agree with you but i also think hes going to get lost in the mix of things not having enough shows just having his belts be in other companies. Growth needs to be under the NWA brand and last nights event shows that.


We need a consistent reminder of his idea his direction his traditional feel


That being said i could see his approach be big too along side wwe and AEW as it would have its own feel and stick to this traditional history thing 


Im happy with his pace for now though


----------



## BC4LIFE

Not sure having their own show is a good ideea. NWA was build to involve promotions around the world and the champions travel all the time. This brought prestige to the NWA titles.
They should just keep what happens with the titles in their youtube channel and once a month or at two months have a PPV event to summarize the action.


----------



## Stetho

Marty vs Aldis was really great and heavy in emotion.

Glad they finally found a decent setup. I hope they'll keep the idea of having great banners for every show.
I agree that they don't necessarily need a weekly show but I hope they could have some more shows now, and develop other stronger storylines about the other titles.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its crazy how wrestling works because in 2019, the NWA had a more noteworthy ppv than Impact/TNA on the same weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation

Enjoyed Crockett Cup a whole lot. PCO & Brody now tag champions even in Corgan's place. PCO has won three different tag championships in only four months, things are right. Aldis vs Scurll was a hell of a great match, too. Lukewarm about Colt beating Willie Mack, as Mack still had plenty left to give as National Champion. But, guess that's just how things go sometimes.


----------



## Stetho

Eli Drake is a great signing for them, completely fits the mold imo. 
I just wish they'd take some distance with ROH and tried to do more. At this point every thing NWA is doing is tied with ROH and it's getting too much, especially considering ROH is in pretty bad shape at the moment. The NWA rebirth is getting seriously stale, time to try something to reignite it Billy.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

I think its a sign that NWA needs to get going on its own promotion.No matter how small they start its better off to have its own thing.

Clearly they will go in a traditional approach mixed with modern and i think theres a market for that. But they gotta get people focused on the fact its a brand and not a wandering belt


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lY2KbZHe9Y

*Eli Drake is OPEN FOR BUSINESS | NWA 2019*


----------



## SMW

NWA just needs to do its own thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, appears they're going to start doing so from now on. Working with ROH was a solid platform for them & got to co-mingle with some good production/credibility to help keep them going and put over. Highlight was the Crockett Cup as a whole, now we're gonna see where solo NWA goes. It's finally here.


----------



## shandcraig

It was good for the time but its time to move on and focus there own brand. Its not going to help nwa continuing to ride on other promotions. Look at mlw as an example. If they creste theirown weekly show it canstill be small and lower budget and do well.nwahas acool old school brand. If they canolend that with the modern aspect it could grow from there.

I assume he will either do live twitch or live YouTube


----------



## USAUSA1

United wrestling network is a modern NWA.

I have no idea what Corgan should do. I have many ideas like going the ROW/OVW route and have your own arena and training facility. Or maybe start with dominating one territory. Just only do shows in Illinois,Michigan,Wisconsin,Ohio and Missouri. Try to perfect that one territory before expanding. (I pick that region because Corgan is from there) Going to NYC, LA,Miami, etc. just seem like everyone else.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> United wrestling network is a modern NWA.
> 
> I have no idea what Corgan should do. I have many ideas like going the ROW/OVW route and have your own arena and training facility. Or maybe start with dominating one territory. Just only do shows in Illinois,Michigan,Wisconsin,Ohio and Missouri. Try to perfect that one territory before expanding. (I pick that region because Corgan is from there) Going to NYC, LA,Miami, etc. just seem like everyone else.




I think they need to start small but tour off the back . The NWA brand that he has created right now is very good and it can hold its own on a smaller level just fine i think.


----------



## volde

Partnership with RoH was good because it allowed them to use their wrestlers. Crockett Cup was fun event, but it had 3 teams from RoH and both challengers for single titles were from RoH as well. Two more teams were from CMLL and NJPW and I haven't heard about NWA having separate partnership with those promotions.

Doing your own thing is good, but they'll need to find lots of wrestlers to fill out those cards since they have only 3-4 signed? I don't see where they are going to find them unless they start partnering with local promotions and do joint shows. On the flipside maybe they'll be able to use Mack again since they are not part of RoH/CMLL/NJPW family any longer?


----------



## Obfuscation

I imagine it'll be a territory/freelance situation like before when it comes to the wrestlers they'll use outside of those currently signed. Bram was in the finals for the tag championship, so he could be one of the newer people to be more consistent, as an instant example.


----------



## Stetho

They were getting stale, it's gonna be interesting to see what happens next.
They should get at least a short agreement with MLW to use the Von Erichs or Davey Boy Smith.


----------



## shandcraig

This day in age roaming the indies just does not cut it.They need to grow and create its own show just like every other company.


----------



## Obfuscation

NWA will be fine if this is what they'll have to do initially now that they're gunning for a weekly show. Plus, it's the NWA. That's always been the MO of the governing body of wrestling that it was.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> This day in age roaming the indies just does not cut it.They need to grow and create its own show just like every other company.


If anything, they should look at MLW and follow their lead. In the last 6 months, they have been one of the most exciting products and they know how to use their TV time fairly well.


----------



## shandcraig

lets hope this project launches in 2019. I wonder what model he will go with. Just a weekly show or weekly and ppvs ect


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

NWA Ten Pounds Of Gold 56 | Eli Drake (2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALgbKk5p4Rk


----------



## BC4LIFE

Any news about the future of NWA? I think they really need a weekly show or at least a show once per month. I like the way they are building things but I think that is not enough. Even buying CWFH is better than having nothing. If they ended the relationship with other promotions they must think of having their own show.


----------



## shandcraig

News is once Billy finishes his pumkins tour he will begin getting a show going. I think he realizes he needs to spend more money now. Dont need to be a lot but he needs to buy a ring and a small unique set and get the behind the scenes people to make all this happen. So he does have to hire a decent amount of people. Not a lot but more than what he has now which is almost no nackstage staff

Billy is an interesting dude. I wonder what they woulddi that makes the format different. Hopefully this launches this year


----------



## USAUSA1

Lucha Underground was the last company to really do something different and the show was super expensive.

Billy should just keep it simple. Tell good stories which is a lost art. Tim Storm was a great story and got over despite being a 50 year old low level indy wrestler.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Lucha Underground was the last company to really do something different and the show was super expensive.
> 
> Billy should just keep it simple. Tell good stories which is a lost art. Tim Storm was a great story and got over despite being a 50 year old low level indy wrestler.


just because you do something different it dont mean it has to be expensive


----------



## Stetho

I'd be all in for a short weekly show with just 1 or 2 matches but plenty of 10 pounds of gold style vignettes. Get a short arena, a proper production and a pretty retro style and it will work to get a few viewers to start. Then cement partnership with all the super indies around the country and Mexico.


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## USAUSA1

I just love the production of their videos. I assume they will be at Center Stage.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I just love the production of their videos. I assume they will be at Center Stage.


Same here, things are about to really heat up come October. Glad that we will have two more promotions to watch come October.


----------



## Beatles123

But what kind of TV deal will they have?


----------



## Corey

Pardon my ignorance here, but the bulk of NWA's roster is just ex-TNA guys right? Magnus, Storm, Drake, Crimson, etc. Are they trying to lock these guys in to be exclusive to them now that they're gonna have tv?


----------



## USAUSA1

Most of WWE and AEW guys are Tna alums. Good booking make people forget.


----------



## Jazminator

I'm really excited about this announcement. Studio wrestling was awesome. I hope they do interviews at the podiums just like Gordon Solie and Tony Schiavone/David Crockett did.


----------



## volde

I think they don't have a TV deal yet, just trying to shoot a pilot episode? If so then this doesn't mean much yet.


----------



## kovs27

I imagine they will episodes on Fite Tv.


----------



## shandcraig

ya will be interesting to see what way it will be viewed.Tv ? streaming,Twitch ? youtube ? i dont think billy prob thinks at this point twitch or youtube will help based off Impact lol

Still a big step! Forward

About time. I know billy will do this right and nkt stay to long in a studio. He has a unique eye for production. I think this will be cool.simple intimet production and dark, like old wrestling. Which i loved about the last pop up they did.

Speaking of that they already confirmed at least 8 road pop ups. So already doing road shows in the mix.


----------



## Chan Hung

Has this been posted in this thread if it has I apologize but this was a really good video about Harley Race and the NWA

https://youtu.be/QAupF9j74ds


----------



## Obfuscation

Loved the way Billy elaborated on what the appeal for a studio location for pro wrestling is & to himself. Center Stage appears to be the lock for Atlanta as the location; great venue at that.

So much wrestling TV come late Summer/Fall. :cozy


----------



## BC4LIFE

I just want something like the NXT shows with some bigger events outside the studio tapings.


----------



## Stetho

shandcraig said:


> ya will be interesting to see what way it will be viewed.Tv ? streaming,Twitch ? youtube ? i dont think billy prob thinks at this point twitch or youtube will help based off Impact lol
> 
> Still a big step! Forward
> 
> About time. I know billy will do this right and nkt stay to long in a studio. He has a unique eye for production. I think this will be cool.simple intimet production and dark, like old wrestling. Which i loved about the last pop up they did.
> 
> Speaking of that they already confirmed at least 8 road pop ups. So already doing road shows in the mix.


Well they said "old school values, modern delivery system" so I guess it will be on the internet somehow


----------



## RKing85

I'm a big fan of Nick Aldis, but it's going to take more than that to get me to watch this show.

I can't imagine what they will be able to do differently that will make them stand out in a crowded tv market late this year.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tell good stories


----------



## shandcraig

To me personally based off the few shows they have done already,To me the way they do it feels like a legit sport and feels professional and serious. Also the way they look of the shows matches all of the above. The look just has a legit feel to it. Im sorry and call me stupid for saying this but i cant get behind so many indy promotions because they continue to present themselves in a tacky way,Over the top or the look is so dam tacky. That is what stands out about the world world compared to the real sport world, People make more effort to look like a cartoon show.


So for me and how billy does his formats i am excited for this studio show. He will pull it off with that old school energy and modern system. That being said like i said before hes already got at least 8 pop up events planned. So they will not be in the studio for a insane amount of time before im sure they can do well enough to tour.


----------



## USAUSA1

How do you know about the 8 pop up shows?

I dont really care about it being legit sports like, I just want good storytelling. The Harley Race-Flair bounty angle for example.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> How do you know about the 8 pop up shows?
> 
> I dont really care about it being legit sports like, I just want good storytelling. The Harley Race-Flair bounty angle for example.





Cus nick said it in an interview somewhere. Might even be more.

Well we know Billy is good at story telling and Dave so this should work.


----------



## Concrete

I want this to be successful as someone who always goes through the cycle of being interested in these modern day NWA incarnations only for something to happen that makes me lose all interest.

Billy picking Aldis and Eli Drake as his two big draft picks doesn't lead me to have the warm and fuzzy feelings I want here. With ROH and Impact continuing to trend downwards, there is space in the market, just not know if the NWA knows how to fill it.


----------



## USAUSA1

I do hate they didn't announced a location. They probably would have sold out due to everyone paying attention. The shows is on a Monday and Tuesday which is odd for a new promotion. 

I hope Rex Andrews, Mecha Wolf,Mike Medoza and a long shot Hijo Del Santo will be a part of the show.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I do hate they didn't announced a location. They probably would have sold out due to everyone paying attention. The shows is on a Monday and Tuesday which is odd for a new promotion.
> 
> I hope Rex Andrews, Mecha Wolf,Mike Medoza and a long shot Hijo Del Santo will be a part of the show.


They are not live though so any day is fine.Most studios are mostly monday to friday business days


----------



## captainzombie

NWA Announces Matches For Red Carpet Rumble, Building To TV Tapings



> NWA Women’s Champion Allysin Kay will look to defend her championship against “The Killer Bae” Heather Monroe. The lineage of this title dates back to Mildred Burke in the 1930s. It was recently won by Kay at the Crockett Cup in April.
> 
> Also booked for today’s show will be NWA World Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis and two partners of his choosing going up against NWA National Heavyweight Champion James Storm and two partners of his choosing.


I wonder if NWA will also severe ties with CWH once they get their TV show going.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> NWA Announces Matches For Red Carpet Rumble, Building To TV Tapings
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if NWA will also severe ties with CWH once they get their TV show going.



Very likely. Its entirely un needed at that point. Its because they have no platform to show case its talent so that promotion welcomes them. In fact there is no point after the shows debut. Focus should stay on the NWA brand afterwords. I can not fucking wait. Not been this excited about wrestling since the 90s


----------



## USAUSA1

I heard Dave Marquez will be a part of nwa production team so I doubt they will stop using CWFH.


----------



## shandcraig

Im a bit confused on what kinda studio Billy is planning on using. Twitter they just said "Seating will be VERY, VERY limited for this on Sept 30 and October 1!"

So hardly anyone in the crowd ? lol that will kill the fucking atmosphere. 



Also it seems weird that no announcement yet on how it will be distributed


----------



## USAUSA1

The Temple was small and by far the best audience and environment in years for a tv promotion.


----------



## Obfuscation

shandcraig said:


> Im a bit confused on what kinda studio Billy is planning on using. Twitter they just said "Seating will be VERY, VERY limited for this on Sept 30 and October 1!"
> 
> So hardly anyone in the crowd ? lol that will kill the fucking atmosphere.


My guess is he wants it a la the old NWA studio days, like he mentioned in the video announcing their TV show.


----------



## shandcraig

So it looks like NWA wants to bring back the territories. I dont know how that would work in 2019. Thoughts ? This was exactly what billy got rid of the moment he took over NWA and now he wants it back. I guess he realizes he needs to go this root so he can save himself from blowing so much money

I read an article explaining the system of it and this was the end bit. Ultimately, I think it comes down to the world getting smaller. Television made it easier for promoters to stretch into each other’s territories, cable and transportation improvements made a national promotion feasible, and the internet has put every promotion in competition with every other one, making a system with multiple, distinct territories pretty much impossible in 2018.”

This was the message from NWA

So I've been thinking, I love the nostalgia that the current NWA is chasing.. Classic championship titles, studio wrestling.. It would be AMAZING if they brought back territories too. So I made a list of Indy promotions that I think would be a great fit to be the homes of possible future territories if they decide that's what they want to do and I want your take on the list:

Empire State Wrestling
Northeast Wrestling
Reality of Wrestling
Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
Championship Wrestling from Arizona
West Coast Wrestling Connection
Blue Water Championship Wrestling
Tried-N-True Pro Wrestling
World League Wrestling
Midwest All-Star Wrestling
America's Most Liked Wrestling
Atlanta Wrestling Entertainment
Full Impact Pro
All Pro Wrestling

Thoughts? Who else might be a good place for a new NWA territory?


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> So it looks like NWA wants to bring back the territories. I dont know how that would work in 2019. Thoughts ? This was exactly what billy got rid of the moment he took over NWA and now he wants it back. I guess he realizes he needs to go this root so he can save himself from blowing so much money
> 
> I read an article explaining the system of it and this was the end bit. Ultimately, I think it comes down to the world getting smaller. Television made it easier for promoters to stretch into each other’s territories, cable and transportation improvements made a national promotion feasible, and the internet has put every promotion in competition with every other one, making a system with multiple, distinct territories pretty much impossible in 2018.”
> 
> This was the message from NWA
> 
> So I've been thinking, I love the nostalgia that the current NWA is chasing.. Classic championship titles, studio wrestling.. It would be AMAZING if they brought back territories too. So I made a list of Indy promotions that I think would be a great fit to be the homes of possible future territories if they decide that's what they want to do and I want your take on the list:
> 
> Empire State Wrestling
> Northeast Wrestling
> Reality of Wrestling
> Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
> Championship Wrestling from Arizona
> West Coast Wrestling Connection
> Blue Water Championship Wrestling
> Tried-N-True Pro Wrestling
> World League Wrestling
> Midwest All-Star Wrestling
> America's Most Liked Wrestling
> Atlanta Wrestling Entertainment
> Full Impact Pro
> All Pro Wrestling
> 
> Thoughts? Who else might be a good place for a new NWA territory?


I don't know if the territory system would work in 2019 TBH. In a way, he is kind of doing it now with traveling champions from promotion to promotion, how is that working out for him? 

Why then get rid of the ROH partnership if this is what they plan to do. IDK, hearing this news makes me feel like the NWA will be dead in the water and won't be too far off from Vince buying up from Billy whatever the leftovers are. I was excited with the original hype that Billy was going to do something useful with the NWA, yet he is thinking of going back to what he abolished when he purchased the promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

I dont remember Corgan or Lagana saying anything about doing a territory system.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I dont remember Corgan or Lagana saying anything about doing a territory system.


LOL my bad, I was looking up nwa news it and was someone saying they want the nwa territories to come back.


----------



## Daggdag

If they do bring back the territories, they should still keep trying to set up a national tv show and have a separate national brand. The territories should be used more for developmental and for promoting wrestlers who aren't ready for the national show.


----------



## Obfuscation

The backbone of any territory scenario would be how the champions go around throughout them and build up from there. Just like before; all will have their roster, but the champions will keep it rightfully intertwined.


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 I realise I've awful at keeping up with the NWA and the all the happenings. Going to change that now  

A one hour show filmed in a studio in this day and age would immediately set it apart from all the other companies. It would give it a unique feel that has been missing since LU died, plus the resurgence of the NWA talking place in the setting is some incredible full circle storytelling.

Now, as for wrestlers: Despite the bullshit narrative all the great indie wrestlers have been signed, there's still a TON of killers out there who would be perfect for them. The likes of Tony Deppen, Shane Mercer, G-Raver, my dude Eddie Kingston would be the perfect guys to put at the forefront. All fantastic wrestlers with their own unique style and look. Plus, I would pay good money to watch any of them beat the shit out of Aldis. 

The women's divison would also go the same way of showcasing new women, and those who never really got that break. Looking at you LuFisto and Mercedes :mj2 It could be a really cool mix of new and old. Same goes for the tag scene. Speaking of, I wonder how the ROH relationship with affect this given PCO/Brody are the champs. Hope they can keep working together. 

I'm really excited for this. In fact, I'm going to watch the Crockett Cup :banderas


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> :mj2 I realise I've awful at keeping up with the NWA and the all the happenings. Going to change that now
> 
> A one hour show filmed in a studio in this day and age would immediately set it apart from all the other companies. It would give it a unique feel that has been missing since LU died, plus the resurgence of the NWA talking place in the setting is some incredible full circle storytelling.
> 
> Now, as for wrestlers: Despite the bullshit narrative all the great indie wrestlers have been signed, there's still a TON of killers out there who would be perfect for them. The likes of Tony Deppen, Shane Mercer, G-Raver, my dude Eddie Kingston would be the perfect guys to put at the forefront. All fantastic wrestlers with their own unique style and look. Plus, I would pay good money to watch any of them beat the shit out of Aldis.
> 
> The women's divison would also go the same way of showcasing new women, and those who never really got that break. Looking at you LuFisto and Mercedes :mj2 It could be a really cool mix of new and old. Same goes for the tag scene. Speaking of, I wonder how the ROH relationship with affect this given PCO/Brody are the champs. Hope they can keep working together.
> 
> I'm really excited for this. In fact, I'm going to watch the Crockett Cup :banderas



Except it wont have the cheesy elements of LU and it will already have road shows as they said they will do around 8 or something through out the year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Crockett Cup event was Corgan's benchmark with the NWA to date. Great show.

Really hoping the tag division can pick back up with the TV tapings. It's quite up in the air, PCO & Brody are a great team, but it's almost like after these two months, were they the right choice to win?


----------



## The Wood

I’m really rooting for this to work out. Especially if they can get Jim Cornette to do commentary. I will even loosen up on my Eli Drake disdain if he finds his own persona and works to his strengths.


----------



## Stetho

Hell yes, if Cornette leaves MLW Billy should hurry to sign him for his weekly show. 

Concercing tag team wrestling, The Butcher and the Blade would be an amazing addition for the NWA.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like Doom Patrol from Puerto Rico as a tag team.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Crockett Cup event was Corgan's benchmark with the NWA to date. Great show.
> 
> Really hoping the tag division can pick back up with the TV tapings. It's quite up in the air, PCO & Brody are a great team, but it's almost like after these two months, were they the right choice to win?


CC was a super fun show from start to finish. If this is Billy's vison, I'm on board all the way. It was cool to see the mix of known and relatively unknown talent get a chance to be seen on the big stage. Hope a lot of them stick around. 

Also, I hope Billy can work out a way to share Willie Mack :cozy Man's a star, and the world needs more of him. 

The cup itself was great. Felt weird to watch one without all the good matches being cut on tape, so we could watch the shitty ones in full :mj Nah, it was really, really fun. DEM BOYS turning heel, and trying to murder everyone was perfection. PCO was fucking wild, and Brody is one of my favourite dudes in wrestling. Also, I :lmao at Corny trying to work out if he hates or loves PCO being a lunatic. 

Yeah, picking VE to win made sense when they were working with ROH, now not so much. I hope they work it out. 



HUGE POP for Maggie May and Nikta showing up. Shame Dusty wasn't there to answer for his crimes "YOU CUT MAGNUM TA'S BREAK LINES"


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

NWA Reveals Location and Ticketing for Atlanta TV Tapings

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm_X2xAUlSI


----------



## captainzombie

ThenWo/WCW said:


> NWA Reveals Location and Ticketing for Atlanta TV Tapings
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm_X2xAUlSI




That is awesome. Agreed if they can get the same atmosphere as the Crocket Cup this will be a fun watch. Corona seems to have the mind to get the NWA back into the mainstream even on a smaller scale.


----------



## Stetho

Aaaand the hype is back!
I'm glad Billy said "uncensored", I hope it means the return of old school brawls and crimson masks.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am surprised they can sell tickets to a tv studio. I love how they will be in a studio and have production in house. I wish Wapa/wwc would do the same in Puerto rico because they really need a situation like this.


----------



## shandcraig

The question is are these tapings to try and set a tv deal up or is he going to just have them be online. Strange to have no info on where to watch it yet


----------



## BC4LIFE

Any ideea about how many people can attend their shows? I hope to be something like the NXT Fullsail crowds.


----------



## Psychosocial

shandcraig said:


> The question is are these tapings to try and set a tv deal up or is he going to just have them be online. Strange to have no info on where to watch it yet


Who knows. LU even with a TV deal in place would tape episodes and air them over a year later at times. Don't be surprised if these upcoming tapings don't get aired until sometime in 2020. Hopefully we won't have to wait long.

Pretty sure they'll be on TBS too unless AEW try to stop that from happening.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think it will be soon that's why they pick those dates.


----------



## Stetho

Psychosocial said:


> Who knows. LU even with a TV deal in place would tape episodes and air them over a year later at times. Don't be surprised if these upcoming tapings don't get aired until sometime in 2020. Hopefully we won't have to wait long.
> 
> Pretty sure they'll be on TBS too unless AEW try to stop that from happening.


Taping some episodes and waiting for a broadcaster for months and months is what killed Global Force Wrestling.
It's 2019, they need to put em on the internet as soon as possible if they want it to work in the end.


----------



## captainzombie

https://prowrestling.net/site/2019/09/08/new-nwa-tag-champions-crowned-at-roh-event/



> The NWA Tag Titles changed hands at Saturday’s Ring of Honor event in Chicago, Illinois. Royce Isaacs and Thomas Latimer defeated PCO and Brody King to become the new champions.


Never heard of Isaacs, too bad they couldn’t put the titles on a bit more established team that falls under the NWA umbrella. Guess I shouldn’t say anything because besides a handful of guys like Aldis, Drake, and Storm who knows who they even have signed in the NWA. Josephus and Bradley would of been a better choice.


----------



## USAUSA1

La Park and his son would have been cool. They are free agents.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> La Park and his son would have been cool. They are free agents.


Agreed, love watching them in MLW.


----------



## Obfuscation

captainzombie said:


> https://prowrestling.net/site/2019/09/08/new-nwa-tag-champions-crowned-at-roh-event/
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Isaacs, too bad they couldn’t put the titles on a bit more established team that falls under the NWA umbrella. Guess I shouldn’t say anything because besides a handful of guys like Aldis, Drake, and Storm who knows who they even have signed in the NWA. Josephus and Bradley would of been a better choice.


Isaacs & Latimer technically are under the NWA banner, or have a track record established thus far. That's who PCO & King defeated in the finals of the Crockett Cup to win the vacant championships, so there is a bit of history there.

All things considered, perhaps Corgan should have went this route first. But I guess no harm, no foul as they've broken away from ROH, did the championship change, and are moving forward.


----------



## BC4LIFE

Jim Cornette confirmed as color commentator.


----------



## Stetho

Best decision for both!

Kinda disappointed that their 2 announcements were Colt Cabana and a commentator tho. Time to announce some real wrestlers now.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Corny is enough to make the shows must watch.


----------



## Beatles123

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Corny is enough to make the shows must watch.


Those are words that are seldom arranged together in a sentence like that. Better get my camera!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Beatles123 said:


> Those are words that are seldom arranged together in a sentence like that. Better get my camera!


----------



## Beatles123

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


>


----------



## captainzombie

Obfuscation said:


> Isaacs & Latimer technically are under the NWA banner, or have a track record established thus far. That's who PCO & King defeated in the finals of the Crockett Cup to win the vacant championships, so there is a bit of history there.
> 
> All things considered, perhaps Corgan should have went this route first. But I guess no harm, no foul as they've broken away from ROH, did the championship change, and are moving forward.


That bad part is that I even watched The Crockett Cup live too and I don't remember Isaacs. Just stinks we really don't know much of the roster besides a handful of guys.

I don't mind that Brody and PCO got the titles at the Crockett Cup. Too bad they couldn't stick around for this set of tapings, but since they are signed with ROH they can't.


----------



## shandcraig

Any word on where these tapings are airing


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> Any word on where these tapings are airing


Glad you brought that up, people forgot Corgan trademark The Dumont Network in 2018. With the license to Houston Wrestling library, wouldn't surprise me if they started a streaming service. Everyone else has one. 

I don't know what else you guys want from nwa roster wise. I wasn't even expecting talent announcement. Tickets basically sold out both nights.


----------



## shandcraig

I guess similar to roh/impact


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else think its strange to have Tom storm return to NWA 2 weeks before its own debut shows? Pike what waa the point. Way to be way less impactful compared to just having him return on its own branded show.

Such anoddmove


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> ReekOfAwesomenesss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corny is enough to make the shows must watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are words that are seldom arranged together in a sentence like that. Better get my camera!
Click to expand...

Cornette is easily the best commentator working today. He’s a great choice, and I’m sure he will be consulted creatively too.

I’m looking forward to this! It will be interesting to see where it ends up. YouTube, at worst. But I’m sure Cornette and Corgan both have ties.


----------



## USAUSA1

I should rewatch Tim Storm matches with Killer Nickels in tcw. Legit heat, fans are it up.

Nwa pop up show? https://www.eventbrite.com/e/modist...CdyTtsbLDJ1TITANuGiCaaC9tU1Txjr_L2jH44Fx53JOE


----------



## shandcraig

Im very hyped for this. I wish we knew if it will play soon after its filmed or what. 

Since billy bought nwa ive been excited for them. He has a good mind and i love the traditional old school feel. I just wonder if playing up the tradional legacy will work. I mean it does for me but will the main stream. I want it to do well



I always thought nick should lose to Tim as i could see him getting over as this classic old school champion lol


----------



## USAUSA1

I like that both Nick and Tim wear suits ,they look classy.

I dont expect to see a NWA title match on the first tapings. 

Old school southern indy fans would mark out if Vordell Walker and Damien Wayne showed up.


----------



## shandcraig

Agree thats why tim does it for me. He fully feels like a classic wrestler and nick does too.i would love to see Tim hold the belt ine more time. I just dont know if the main stream will like him how i do. Fact hes back and talking about nick might meanhesimyhe works to win 8t at some point


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> Cornette is easily the best commentator working today. He’s a great choice, and I’m sure he will be consulted creatively too.
> 
> I’m looking forward to this! It will be interesting to see where it ends up. YouTube, at worst. But I’m sure Cornette and Corgan both have ties.


He is a hater who doesn't know better. Don't sweat man.


----------



## famicommander

Imagine trying to convince yourself you might want to watch Tim Storm in a wrestling match.

If ROH or Impact or WWE or AEW were trotting that guy out there, everybody on the internet would be ripping them to shreds.


----------



## Stetho

famicommander said:


> Imagine trying to convince yourself you might want to watch Tim Storm in a wrestling match.
> 
> If ROH or Impact or WWE or AEW were trotting that guy out there, everybody on the internet would be ripping them to shreds.


Well it's not ROH or WWE. 
It's the same NWA that did an amazing underdog story, probably the most emotional wrestling arc in years. Storm was with them when the brand was rock bottom, he fully deserves one more match on their first TV show.

If he ends up getting a 3 months reign, yes it will be a shame, but he won't.


----------



## famicommander

He's a bad wrestler. That's all there is to it.

He wasn't good enough 30 years ago and he still has a day job today because of it.


----------



## Stetho

Who cares? It's gonna be a 10 minute retirement match, nobody expects good wrestling there.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Tim isn't a good wrestler, but I almost feel bad for the guy. He worked this company for the longest time of just garbage across the board. And then, right when he's too old it starts to pick up. I think it's just as well to let the dude have a match on TV. If only out of "loyalty".


----------



## famicommander

Stetho said:


> Who cares? It's gonna be a 10 minute retirement match, nobody expects good wrestling there.


They should care more about their title than to have it up for grabs in a match nobody expects good wrestling out of. That's the point.

This NWA incarnation is still ridiculously sad and everybody is deluding themselves. Nick Aldis vs Tim Storm? And people have the nerve to bitch about Rush vs Taven or Cage vs Callihan?


----------



## USAUSA1

Work rate vs build up, Tim Storm ten pounds of gold is far superior to whatever roh or tna doing.

Plus it's not a PPV


----------



## shandcraig

As excited about AEW aa i am and Amy one to want more big promotions. I agree no one is doing better at building story and character than nwa. My worry is the main steam wont bite but maybe the fact they will do studio wrestling exactly how they did it back then might work well. TNA studio wrestling was more modern style and i think thats why it didn't workfor them.

So pumped anyways!


----------



## shandcraig

Give me those characters with in depth real story telling and not crash wrestling. Either

If anyone legit watched the story of Tim well he was world champ they would think different


----------



## Death Rider

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornette is easily the best commentator working today. He’s a great choice, and I’m sure he will be consulted creatively too.
> 
> I’m looking forward to this! It will be interesting to see where it ends up. YouTube, at worst. But I’m sure Cornette and Corgan both have ties.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a hater who doesn't know better. Don't sweat man.
Click to expand...

Cornette is great at commentary as someone who fucking hates him. But I doubt him alone would get people to watch. Maybe a few hardcore fans.

Still a great addition though. Cornette in MLW was very good at selling the story. I may not like him as a person but he is good on commentary I will give him that.


----------



## shandcraig

Mind my lack of knowledge of his name but the young clean cut guy is very good. He brings tjis provisional clean sport feel to his commentary


----------



## SMW

shandcraig said:


> Mind my lack of knowledge of his name but the young clean cut guy is very good. He brings tjis provisional clean sport feel to his commentary


yeah he does big time. makes it feel like a legit serious sport. as it should be.


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> Give me those characters with in depth real story telling and not crash wrestling. Either
> 
> If anyone legit watched the story of Tim well he was world champ they would think different


I liked Tim Storm. Old school guy. Hope he has a nice feud to wrap up his career.


----------



## Concrete

I loved watching Tim Storm in TCW earlier this decade BUT I have no idea what the NWA is going for. Their promo videos for the tapings has done nothing for me. Nick is such a nothing champion. Having Bram being half of your tag team champs is a top tier dumb move for building goodwill. Eli Drake...is okay I guess? I really like James Storm as a fit for this but also they have so many 6ft muscular white dudes with thick tans and brown hair.

That said, I'm always interested in a new push by the NWA. I hope they have the talent there to make this work. The NWA under Billy and Lagana started with so much positivity that they have squandered. I can only hope that the tapings are a chance for change and a chance to set a new course. If they keep going on this path, I don't think I can follow them.


----------



## captainzombie

The NWA logo for the Georgia tapings has been released by Billy via Instagram.

I’m not a fan of Bram either hopefully he has got his demons figured out with the drinking. The Rock N Roll Express are scheduled to appear, I wouldn’t mind for the hell of it that they win their 6th NWA World Tag titles. They both can still go in the Ring for their age.


----------



## shandcraig

The Georgia logo is cool but seems weird from a business perspective. But maybe its what he will do is change the logo depending on the city its in.

Imjidt thinking thisis the true relaunch finally for the brand andhr shouldmsrket its logo do people will know.still cool


----------



## USAUSA1

I give nwa credit, their build up has been good for what it is. Remember lucha underground build up to the first tapings it was non existant and a nightmare. It wasn't that long ago. Nwa seems to have a plan for everything.

They should create a younger Rock N Roll express type team and have the old guys pass the torch.


----------



## famicommander

This is going to be like GFW Amped where they film a bunch of episodes and no network buys them.


----------



## kovs27

famicommander said:


> This is going to be like GFW Amped where they film a bunch of episodes and no network buys them.


I think they stream it either on Fite or Youtube.


----------



## shandcraig

Fite actually makes more sense than anything. Charge a few bucks per episode or something


----------



## USAUSA1

That Eddie Kingston promo was pretty good.


----------



## Stetho

F yeah, finally some real talent added. I was wondering why they don't go for Eddie Kingston. There are still plenty of good free agents.


----------



## captainzombie

Surprised the video you guys are talking about wasn't posted yet. I can't wait to see what they do with the studio shows next week, wish we were able to see these next week. 

https://youtu.be/WZ9n-dWk93Y


----------



## captainzombie

Isaacs and Latimer first title defense.

https://youtu.be/Jnl4-IKpboI


----------



## captainzombie

This is good news, guess we will get a weekly TV show which I bet probably will be online which still works.



> The NWA announced a press conference for Monday at the Hard Rock Cafe Atlanta.
> 
> This Monday, September 30th, at 9am, the National Wrestling Alliance will hold a press event in the Velvet Underground room at Hard Rock Café Atlanta (215 Peachtree St NE, Atlanta, GA 30303). Appearing at this press conference, all of the champions of the NWA including NWA Worlds Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis, NWA National Champion James Storm, NWA World Tag Team Champions Royce Isaacs and Thom Latimer and NWA Women’s World Champion Allysin Kay. Also, NWA President Billy Corgan will speak on his vision for the National Wrestling Alliance plus reveal the name of the weekly series and how fans will be able to watch the shows around the world.
> 
> “Now it’s our time to shine. Now it’s time to bring the NWA back into the spotlight and run on our own oxygen. What sticks out about studio wrestling is that anything can happen. I want to bring that back to professional wrestling and I think the NWA is the perfect vehicle to do that.” said Billy Corgan, President | National Wrestling Alliance.


----------



## USAUSA1

Any predictions? Leaning towards a subscription service because of the Houston library. But you never know with Billy. Anticipation


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Any predictions? Leaning towards a subscription service because of the Houston library. But you never know with Billy. Anticipation


hard to say but u would think he would have something by now if he did. I still think TBS would be smart to take this on, They would have 2 great companies on its channels again lol


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> hard to say but u would think he would have something by now if he did. I still think TBS would be smart to take this on, They would have 2 great companies on its channels again lol


TBS is not going to pick up a complete unknown like NWA.

They wouldn't even touch the likes of ROH, Impact, or MLW with a ten foot pole. The NWA has a long way to go before they're close to that level, let alone the major cable level of WWE or AEW.

And there's no way any Warner outlet is airing a different promotion while TNT has AEW in the first place.


----------



## shandcraig

I can understand that from one side. I just also looked at it in a way why cant they promote 2 brands on 2 different stations. Im no expert just a fans perspective.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah no chance they get on another Turner Network even with the history on TBS. 

To me their best chance is a streaming service or FITE. I would be shocked to see them get a major tv deal before ROH or MLW. Now if AEW takes off and SD surpasses expectations on Fox that could change the landscape significantly.


----------



## USAUSA1

Less than 24 hours

It's crazy Aew,Impact or Roh haven't hired Dave Marquez. He is like the real mvp of the resurgence. His resume is strong as well.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Less than 24 hours
> 
> It's crazy Aew,Impact or Roh haven't hired Dave Marquez. He is like the real mvp of the resurgence. His resume is strong as well.


He has a pretty scummy reputation, even among wrestling promoters.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> He has a pretty scummy reputation, even among wrestling promoters.


What's so bad about his past?


----------



## shandcraig

I love how the nwa studio will have many national flags. probably all the ones om the world belt


----------



## Stetho

Meh, not a fan of the ring skirt. It looked good on the Crockett Cup show cause it was a special show, but other than that they should mix their classic elements with some modern ones. The flags are great but this skirt is just too much.


----------



## captainzombie

Stetho said:


> Meh, not a fan of the ring skirt. It looked good on the Crockett Cup show cause it was a special show, but other than that they should mix their classic elements with some modern ones. The flags are great but this skirt is just too much.



I think that it can actually work. I thought it looked awesome for the Crockett Cup and going retro may not hurt them and actually further distinguish the brand from all of the rest of promotions out there. I’ll give it a chance and see where things go, but this is a nice start.

Enjoyed the press conference, just sucked a bit that the mic wasn't as good.

It was hilarious seeing Nick's son just walking around.




> The NWA issued the following press release regarding its weekly studio wrestling series.
> 
> NWA POWER is coming to you worldwide every Tuesday at 6:05pm ET starting on October 8th.
> 
> As unveiled today by NWA President Billy Corgan at the Hard Rock Cafe Atlanta…. this return to its roots for the National Wrestling Alliance with studio wrestling is being made widely available for all great wrestling fans at the same time around the world. You can watch this show with no restrictions, no paywalls. Watch with other NWA fans during the live premiere every Tuesday at 6:05pm Eastern.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/NWA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/NWA
> 
> And if you can’t watch the live premiere, the show will be available on-demand via those platform plus they will be made available on Fite.TV every Saturday Night.
> 
> Also announced today the National Wrestling Alliance returns to Atlanta on December 14th with a live PPV event.


----------



## famicommander

I knew they didn't have a TV deal. They're just going from uploading shorter Youtube videos to uploading longer ones.

Billy Corgan remains a joke. Not to mention a disgraceful human being, but that's for unrelated reasons.


----------



## shandcraig

I think it looks cool but i agree that its strange to use it on the regular. The branding is the black and white NWA with the circle globe.That should be the theme of the shows as they should be bringing the history and nostalgia forward with modern elements. But hey i guess going entirely old school at first might be pretty cool with modern wrestlers modern story telling ect. 


This might just be very cool. Ok watching the press show now.


Buttttt remember this is a weekly show so its going to have its theme and this is its theme so im all for it since the branding will be different for other events. Also I like the name NWA power as in its old show power hour.But also the main logo is in the power logo so the old banner isonly for the ring so fuck it ! i love it.

Also so far it feels like it has a gritty real feel to it !


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I think it looks cool but i agree that its strange to use it on the regular. The branding is the black and white NWA with the circle globe.That should be the theme of the shows as they should be bringing the history and nostalgia forward with modern elements. But hey i guess going entirely old school at first might be pretty cool with modern wrestlers modern story telling ect.
> 
> 
> This might just be very cool. Ok watching the press show now.


Agreed that the black and white NWA circle globe logo is sweet looking. Guess I'll have to give this a shot to see what it looks like before making full judgement. Maybe they are just doing it for the Georgia tapings, then they go back to the B&W logo.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Agreed that the black and white NWA circle globe logo is sweet looking. Guess I'll have to give this a shot to see what it looks like before making full judgement. Maybe they are just doing it for the Georgia tapings, then they go back to the B&W logo.


They also announced a ppv event in december so im sure that will be different. 

Lol that famicommander guy has some serious issues. What a pointless negetive remark. I hope he trys to start a promotion up and see how it feels. 


Calling a person a joke and a disgrace because they are giving us another great wrestling option to watch weekly. Yes what a disgraceful human.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> They also announced a ppv event in december so im sure that will be different.
> 
> Lol that famicommander guy has some serious issues. What a pointless negetive remark. I hope he trys to start a promotion up and see how it feels.
> 
> 
> Calling a person a joke and a disgrace because they are giving us another great wrestling option to watch weekly. Yes what a disgraceful human.


He's a disgraceful person because he's a misogynistic bigot. He's a woman hating, gay bashing nutbag. He's a completely insane lunatic who believes that the condensation trails left by jet engines are actually the government dumping poison on the population for inexplicable reasons.

And Corgan is still WAY behind where he said he was going to be in this venture YEARS ago.

He's just dragging an already degraded brand farther down into the mud. He should focus on his horrible band and his own mental health.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> They also announced a ppv event in december so im sure that will be different.
> 
> Lol that famicommander guy has some serious issues. What a pointless negetive remark. I hope he trys to start a promotion up and see how it feels.
> 
> 
> Calling a person a joke and a disgrace because they are giving us another great wrestling option to watch weekly. Yes what a disgraceful human.


Ha yeah, not sure what his deal is. He just wants to keep complaining about the NWA.

Here is the logo of the new show, not sure if I really like "POWER" as the show name and it debuts on 10/8 at 6:05 pm ET.










The new Women's title:

https://twitter.com/nwa/status/1178685449839288321


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> He's a disgraceful person because he's a misogynistic bigot. He's a woman hating, gay bashing nutbag. He's a completely insane lunatic who believes that the condensation trails left by jet engines are actually the government dumping poison on the population for inexplicable reasons.
> 
> And Corgan is still WAY behind where he said he was going to be in this venture YEARS ago.
> 
> He's just dragging an already degraded brand farther down into the mud. He should focus on his horrible band and his own mental health.



And yet you're here. Says enough about you

Conversation is over


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Ha yeah, not sure what his deal is. He just wants to keep complaining about the NWA.
> 
> Here is the logo of the new show, not sure if I really like "POWER" as the show name and it debuts on 10/8 at 6:05 pm ET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Women's title:
> 
> https://twitter.com/nwa/status/1178685449839288321



I can see people thinking its a weird name in 2019 but its classic as the nwa weekly show used to be called power hour. I dig it personally that is.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> And yet you're here. Says enough about you
> 
> Conversation is over


What does that even mean?

What does it say about me? That I can look up facts about a person and then recite them?

That I don't want to support yet ANOTHER crazy bigot running a wrestling promotion just like Vince McMahon?

That I remember all of Corgan's broken promises since he bought this brand?

That I remember he got into a battle of wits with Dixie the Ditz Carter and lost?


----------



## shandcraig

Looks like the new womens belt design is based off the old midred burke belt .Though the idea of someones face being on the belt when you're champion is cool.I think it was used more when it was black and white. Sorta cheesy now and that circle in the middle would look sick with the round NWA logo in the middle !


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Looks like the new womens belt design is based off the old midred burke belt .Though the idea of someones face being on the belt when you're champion is cool.I think it was used more when it was black and white. Sorta cheesy now and that circle in the middle would look sick with the round NWA logo in the middle !


Agreed that the face on the belt probably looked cool back in the day, but not sure how I feel about it now though. Guess we will see how it comes off on TV and with the show starting to air YT next week, it should be neat.

I bet each show will be 1 hr long.


----------



## shandcraig

I just keep picturing that middle circle having the nwa logo and it completing the belt. That eagle is very ww2 hitler in a good way lol


----------



## shandcraig

First look inside the studio


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I just keep picturing that middle circle having the nwa logo and it completing the belt. That eagle is very ww2 hitler in a good way lol


Everytime I look at the pic of Allysin on the belt, it's like looking at the wreath of a dead persons face at a wake. Ugh, hopefully I can get that out of my head as time goes on.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> First look inside the studio


I also notice from your pictures that there are no mats around the ring. Hopefully they add those considering we don't need injuries in 2019/2020 from someone getting tossed out there.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I also notice from your pictures that there are no mats around the ring. Hopefully they add those considering we don't need injuries in 2019/2020 from someone getting tossed out there.



I didnt notice that.Well the crowd was already seated so that would mean most likely no mats

If the hard camera is the one right beside the ring that is going to be insanely bad.Trying to figure out where it is


https://twitter.com/i/status/1178798586882072576




























Ok found the camera hidden beside the announce table.So its facing the crowd like a normal setup


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I didnt notice that.Well the crowd was already seated so that would mean most likely no mats
> 
> If the hard camera is the one right beside the ring that is going to be insanely bad.Trying to figure out where it is
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1178798586882072576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok found the camera hidden beside the announce table.So its facing the crowd like a normal setup


Thanks for the pics. Would be interested to see what they are planning for the first few shows.

I think that hard cam is on the right from the pics you posted which could post some problems. Yup, there are no floor mats at all. I'm all about the safety of workers this day and age, even though I don't mind hardcore style matches, but having no mats just always seems so unsafe and an easy way for such a small roster to become that much smaller due to a stupid injury that could have been prevented.

Have to wonder how they plan to stay afloat if they continue with these studio shows, the most they can fit is probably 200-300 people and I bet that is even too much. I know there is a PPV planned for December, but with the NWA right now being a relative unknown interms of being even below ROH with a fanbase, I can't see them charging more than $15 for that PPV. Anything more than that and not even their current fan base pays more than $15-20 at the most.


----------



## captainzombie

9/30 Taping Results:



> Nick Aldis cuts a promo at the studio desk.
> 
> Zane & Dave Dawson def. Billy Buck & Sal Rinauro.
> 
> Eli Drake def. Caleb Konley.
> 
> Thomas Latimer and Royce Isaacs def. a local tag team. The tag champions go to cut a promo when
> 
> Homicide and Eddie Kingston interrupt.
> 
> James Storm squashes a jobber with a superkick.
> 
> Tim Storm comes out and challenges Nick Aldis, but comes up short after a lengthy match.
> 
> Aron Stevens (the former Damien Sandow) cuts a promo at the studio.
> 
> Ricky Starks def. Trevor Murdoch.
> 
> Colt Cabana and Mr. Anderson def. a local tag team.
> 
> Allysin Kay def. Ashley Vox in a non-tile bout.
> 
> We get another promo with James Storm.
> 
> Eddie Kingston and Homicide challenge The Wildcards for the tag belts, but it ends in a no contest after The
> 
> Dawsons attack both teams. Kingston then cuts a promo challenging the Dawsons to a match.
> 
> Marti Belle def. Crystal Rose.
> 
> Caleb Konley def. a local talent.
> 
> Eli Drake offers to partner with Tim Storm, and Storm accepts. They take on the Dawsons in a tag match. Dawsons emerge victorious by pinning Storm and continue to attack him afterward. Kingston and Homicide make the save.
> 
> Trevor Murdoch wins a match against a local wrestler and gains an NWA contract.
> 
> Marti Belle gives an interview saying that she wants to earn a title shot.
> 
> Ashley Vox def. Marti Belle.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Thanks for the pics. Would be interested to see what they are planning for the first few shows.
> 
> I think that hard cam is on the right from the pics you posted which could post some problems. Yup, there are no floor mats at all. I'm all about the safety of workers this day and age, even though I don't mind hardcore style matches, but having no mats just always seems so unsafe and an easy way for such a small roster to become that much smaller due to a stupid injury that could have been prevented.
> 
> Have to wonder how they plan to stay afloat if they continue with these studio shows, the most they can fit is probably 200-300 people and I bet that is even too much. I know there is a PPV planned for December, but with the NWA right now being a relative unknown interms of being even below ROH with a fanbase, I can't see them charging more than $15 for that PPV. Anything more than that and not even their current fan base pays more than $15-20 at the most.



I think a studio show can be fine for a bit but since they are already doing a ppv in december i think you will see POWER road shows with in a year. This is the first and cheapest step first and next would be small road shows.By that point they would probably make the look be more NWA logo feel. 


Also maybe they wanna do enough pop up events until they can commit to power on the road


----------



## USAUSA1

I think the local wrestler Murdoch face was Jocephus, maybe not. But if that match happened, that is enough for me.


----------



## Stetho

I'm kind of a mark for Mr. Anderson and I think Damien Sandow is perfect for the NWA.

Other than that, well I hope this is not their definitive roster. They're probably not using exclusivity contracts so they should hurry to pick some young talents from PWG or GCW for a couple tapings before they get signed by bigger companies. The retro vibe is fine but at some point they're gonna need good matches.


----------



## shandcraig

I know not everyone is going to like this but there is something very real about this that is drawing me in. Just the look from this shot is very different than what most people are doing. Excited for next week


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I know not everyone is going to like this but there is something very real about this that is drawing me in. Just the look from this shot is very different than what most people are doing. Excited for next week




Actually that doesn’t look bad at all and a much better camera angle, but damnit Billy get some floor mats out there. Don’t need silly injuries occurring because something this simple is missing.

If they were able to get Schivanoe for these initial tapings what a throwback that would have been.


----------



## shandcraig

I will say though the studio is probably too small. It really limits camera angles and what wrestlers can do but for the short-term it's fine


----------



## USAUSA1

All this roster need is a ring technician like MLW Thatcher, a traditional masked wrestler that don't have to be a luchador exactly, and a monster beast type like MLW Fatu. They also need about two more tag teams maybe a team of masked monsters. .

Mr Anderson sucks but I understand they using him for his wrestling school. Which is smart because you always need fresh homegrown talent.


----------



## captainzombie

10/1 Taping Results



> NWA announces that Atlanta will be the home of the NWA for the foreseeable future. Each one hour episode will feature around 45 minutes of wrestling content.
> 
> The Dawsons quickly win a tag match and proclaim they want a title shot. Kingston and Homicide interrupt them and put their title shot on the line for a future match with them. The Dawsons agree to think about the offer.
> Thunder Rosa def Ashley Vox and continues to attack her until Marti Belle runs to the ring.
> 
> Ricky Starks face Aron Stevens in a best two-out-of-three falls match. Starks wins the first with a quick roll-up after just five seconds. He later picks up the second fall and sweeps Stevens.
> 
> Colt Cabana Becomes new NWA National Champion after defeating James Storm.
> 
> Kingston and Homicide def. The Dawsons.
> 
> Trevor Murdoch def. Caleb Konley.
> 
> Aron Stevens says he is quitting the NWA.
> 
> Thunder Rosa and Marti Belle def. Crystal Rose and Brooklyn Creed.
> 
> Ricky Starks interrupts a Colt Cabana promo and wants a title shot.
> 
> Question Mark (who is a masked wrestler with a question mark on his face) def. Dan Parker.
> 
> The Wildcards def. Kingston and Homicide.
> 
> Thunder Rosa and Marti Belle def. Ashley Vox and Allysin Kay after a distraction by Melina.
> 
> Rock ‘N Roll Express ask for a title shot.
> 
> Nick Aldis def. Trevor Murdoch.
> 
> Ricky Starks vs. Question Mark ruled a no contest after Aron Stevens interferes.
> 
> After a war of words, Eli Drake attacks Mr. Anderson.


I'll mark out like crazy if the R&R Express get one more title run even if it is for the short term.

I'm so glad to see Trevor Murdoch come out of retirement, that guy was so underused in WWE and I always thought he had so much potential.

EDIT: The following was just added, this so so awesome about the R&R Express. Not a huge fan of theirs, but from a nostalgia standpoint just very cool.



> Aron Stevens & Question Mark def. Ricky Starks & Colt Cabana.
> 
> The Rock N’ Roll Express def. The Wildcards to win NWA Tag Team Titles.
> 
> James Storm vs. Mr. Anderson vs. Eli Drake announced as a No. 1 Contender’s Match for later.
> 
> Aron Stevens def. Ricky Starks to earn a shot at the National Championship with help from Question Mark.
> 
> James Storm pins Mr. Anderson to earn a title shot at the NWA Championship.


----------



## Ed Bottiglieri

asl


----------



## Donnie

This is fucking wild :lmao I don't if I hate it or love it, next week will give me the answer.


----------



## USAUSA1

Question Mark?


----------



## Bland

These tapings look great so far, especially with them also announcing that there will be approx. 45 min of wrestling in each 1hr show. When I first saw the old school set I felt it was too much old school for current market but on the other hand, it's also so fresh from everyone else using the giant entrance screens so it will defiently be different. 

As for Roster, it's looking amazing with a good mixture of new stars with a few old. I've always enjoyed Mr Anderson, James Storm & Colt Cabana and Aaron Stevens and Melina could be excellent additions, especially Stevens in old environment. Rock N Roll Express and Tim Storm adds veteran vibe and loving RnR getting 1 last run. 

Also, perfect timing for nwa doing the taping to with the huge media attention this week with wrestling. A few days ago there was nothing now all of sudden we have sets, roster, story lines and tv taped for multiple weeks - this is getting awesome.


----------



## The Wood

Lol, I was thinking about Damien Sandow just today. Trevor Murdoch is someone I've wanted to see back in wrestling for some time. I'm kind of loving this so far, haha.

Cornette seems to have had a lot of influence. The no mats around the ring is a great touch. Like boxing gloves, although this seems counter-intuitive, it actually makes things more dangerous. Guys are more likely to do insane shit that has no purpose and get hurt, but it looks like shit because they're landing on padding which doesn't do much. I imagine the philosophy here is _not_ to do that shit and make the stuff on the outside count. It's refreshing that there's a promotion that actually seems to book a show and not just a bunch of matches!


----------



## Taroostyles

I got to see RNR live the other day at the NJPW show and those guys still have it in spades. This is such a rare case of an older talent hanging on and getting a feel good moment that is truly earned.

Its shit like this that makes you proud to be a fan sometimes.


----------



## Bennu

The NWA have an a number of unrecognized NWA champions, but the one I want to see recognized is Bobo Brazil.


----------



## captainzombie

Taroostyles said:


> I got to see RNR live the other day at the NJPW show and those guys still have it in spades. This is such a rare case of an older talent hanging on and getting a feel good moment that is truly earned.
> 
> Its shit like this that makes you proud to be a fan sometimes.


Agreed, I'm glad that they made the decision to give them one final run with the tag titles that they really had some popular feuds over in the 80's.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

This actually really has me intrigued 

Love the set up and the roster is interesting with a mix of people I know and some which are brand new to me

Will definitely be checking it out next week


----------



## Psychosocial

Just by the images shared here alone it has that 80s feel with a modern touch to it, which is what Aldis and Corgan said it would be. Can't wait to see the episodes next week.


----------



## shandcraig

Excited for next week.Sucks Impact is on at the same time. No life next week lol


----------



## Alexander_G

shandcraig said:


> I know not everyone is going to like this but there is something very real about this that is drawing me in. Just the look from this shot is very different than what most people are doing. Excited for next week


I know what you mean. I am loving this right here. It gives me a feeling of wanting to follow it scrupulously. It looks like pure vintage pro wrestling to me.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Excited for next week.Sucks Impact is on at the same time. No life next week lol




It sucks for me with Impact as I don’t get AXS TV so I’ll have to continue to watch it my usual way each week. I miss watching Impact on broadcast TV.

I’m excited to see NWA next week and see how the first show comes off. Will be nice having Tuesday NWA and Wednesday AEW and I watch NXT on Thursdays. I’ve checked out on RAW and Smackdown since last year just catch highlights here and there.

I’ll have to catch Impact later in the week unfortunately.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> It sucks for me with Impact as I don’t get AXS TV so I’ll have to continue to watch it my usual way each week. I miss watching Impact on broadcast TV.
> 
> I’m excited to see NWA next week and see how the first show comes off. Will be nice having Tuesday NWA and Wednesday AEW and I watch NXT on Thursdays. I’ve checked out on RAW and Smackdown since last year just catch highlights here and there.
> 
> I’ll have to catch Impact later in the week unfortunately.




I think once Impacts weekly show airs on AXS you will see a bit of a new direction and new branding feel. They have been doing well with what they have but been waiting for a good situation to go even farther.So with that and NWA just around the corner with its new show and AEW and MLS we're out of control stackked lol


My only negtitive is they chose that rose venue in NYC again which is just to small. It looks bad on tv because the ring is insanely close to the fan rails and the camera is insanely close to the ring and the stage is insanely close. Its to tight.They can be in the same sized seating venues that have larger floor plan but they go back to this place.


----------



## laputan machine

Bennu said:


> The NWA have an a number of unrecognized NWA champions, but the one I want to see recognized is Bobo Brazil.


For me, it's Kurt Angle.



shandcraig said:


> Excited for next week.Sucks Impact is on at the same time. No life next week lol


Impact is on 1 hour later though at 8pm


----------



## USAUSA1

I can easily see them getting a tv deal once they have enough footage and data to present. Wgn always give wrestling a chance and Corgan is from the area. I hope they have sponsors to help with bills right now. Corgan might be rich but not that rich. Guys like Cabana, Aldis,James Storm are not cheap.


----------



## El Grappleador

I'm so excited. Tomorrow is NWA Power Premiere on Youtube. I'd like to watch how NWA New Era works.


----------



## captainzombie

After this video, I am even more pumped for tomorrow.

https://youtu.be/hwW7H-LVKZ8

Monday's we have MLW, Tuesday's NWA, Wednesday AEW and sprinkle some ROH and NJPW in the mix and who needs the crapfest that WWE has been putting out. This is an amazing time to be alive and reminds me so much of the early 90's when we had WWF, WCW, New Japan, USWA, GWF, and ECW to name a few promotions.


----------



## Stetho

They have the "it's still real to me" guy lolmao

It just feels so good. I wish em the best


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm watching it air now and they are shot for shot recreating old NWA with their studio wrestling.


----------



## captainzombie

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm watching it air now and they are shot for shot recreating old NWA with their studio wrestling.


This is cool, enjoying it so far and brings back such nostalgia. I'm good with this as we do need something that is totally different.


----------



## shandcraig

This is a really cool atmosphere. My only issue is the main camera angle is just too close. I want to see more. LOL the main camera look through the ropes

I wonder why Nick is growing his hair but I actually like it.

This is crazy I don't know how they managed to make it visually look old school through the camera not just the background old school look. It's like they're using the sum effects through the camera


----------



## El Grappleador

Wow! Finally, I've felt the vintage wrestling environment and magic. I glad you, Billy! I can't wait until the next week. :mark:

P.S. Here's NWA Powerrr Debut show. Chapter 1: Aldis VS Storm III. Courtesy by youtube:


----------



## The Wood

Great show! I hope word of mouth goes around about this. Felt “nutritional” for wrestling, as opposed to pure sugar, if that makes sense?


----------



## NascarStan

Absolve tell loved every second of it, the studio was a great atmosphere and the promos felt real and natural.

I really hope the NWA really pop off can continue getting talent and eventually gets a good tv show because this is pure fundamental wrestling done perfectly.


----------



## Stellar

Love the studio feel of the show.

I do like how they already took advantage of two guys having the last name Storm. :lol That was well done.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Enjoyed it, watched it as it was premiering. Love the old school feel to it, and love the way it just comes off. Surely will watch more each week.

Man, such a great time to be a fan of wrestling. No matter your taste, style, etc there should be something for you out there.


----------



## laputan machine

El Grappleador said:


> Wow! Finally, I've felt the vintage wrestling environment and magic. I glad you, Billy! I can't wait until the next week. :mark:
> 
> P.S. Here's NWA Powerrr Debut show. Chapter 1: Aldis VS Storm III. Courtesy by youtube:


It was amazing !


----------



## Chan Hung

Man this was pretty cool. The blue theme was gorgeous... they really did a wonderful job keeping the old school Vibe combining it with modern day wrestling


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Where the fuck have I been. I just found out about the premiere of this show tonight. The old school set up is amazing. Cornette :mark:


----------



## The Wood

Cornette is obviously great, but Galli and Marquez were excellent too. Eddie Kingston is a great talker.


----------



## captainzombie

I enjoyed the format quite a bit really taking us back to the old GCW days. I can deal with 1-2 squash matches a show, with a match between non-enhancement talent and having a solid main event. 

My only complaint is having Jocephus lose so quickly. I liked the brawling between him and Storm, I probably would have saved their match as a main event of an upcoming show instead. While Jocephus is not a World Champion material, using him as an opposing threat like a Big Boss Man in his early WWF days would work.

I was reading that the studio fits about 200 people which is not bad. The atmosphere was fantastic from the crowd and the updated look of the studio was well done.

When Latimer pushed the podeum aside during the confrontation with Kingston, I'm like no, don't destroy the podeum. LOL!

Cornette and Galli seem to work well together and I never thought they sounded terrible.


----------



## The Principal

Really good show!


----------



## The Wood

Between YouTube and Facebook it’s now over 100k and is actually beating AEW Dark, which is surprising. I know it’s a primary product vs. essentially offcuts, but you’d expect the “buzz” around AEW to carry it.


----------



## shandcraig

Galli is such a good announcer and perfect for this theme. The one thing i cant stand is how tight the camera angles are and even the main hard camera is so close and low that the match is filmed between the ropes and dont see the full ring. It looks like where the camera is is a black curtain behind it.I assume it can be pushed back more and they can for sure have the camera sit higher. 

Anyways i hope they can some how change something about that for next tapings. Either way i love this concept and everything about it. Love the studio for now but imagine this concept on the road omg ! and the belts look so good and the way they do promos are so good,Old school of course .

I assume the pop up events will not have this theme to it though and be more like the last pop up ! excited


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I really enjoyed this! I sometimes watch some old school Crockett era stuff and miss it. This has that same look and feel but with current talent. I am completely fine with squash matches and a main event. For the winners in the squashes, It's a slow burn leading to them facing more qualified opponents. It won't be over-exposure and those matches will seem special. 

Coming home on a Tuesday evening to this - plus (and I know some folks might not like AEW) but back to back 1 hour shows from 2 different wrestling promotions felt like watching the old school Crockett 1 hour NWA shows on Saturdays followed by 1 hour WWF or WCCW shows. 

Very much looking forward to Tuesday evening wrestling from now on!


----------



## Beatles123

LOVE the oldschool setup! :mark:


----------



## Donnie

About to turn it on :cozy

Lets see if its :rusevyes or :cornettefu


----------



## Genking48

Was a nice show. Though I felt like some of the promos were parodies of the promo style of that time rather than a serious promo. 

Kingston was the mvp as always when it comes to feeling like an actual bad ass wrestler.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was awesome and incredibly surreal. Its extremely impressive how accurate they've managed to make it to actual 1980s NWA, even the promo styles and crowd reactions were similar. Also, thats hands down the best wrestling show theme song right now.


----------



## Donnie

Great debut episode. 

Kingston should be the next NWA champion and face of the company. He has everything to become the King of NWA, lets hope Billy does the right thing


----------



## LongPig666

Loved it!!!

The look of excitement & passion on Jim's face (21:29) after the Nick Aldis/Tim Storm promo was proof that people still love wrestling!


----------



## Dave Santos

The Tim Storm 8 mile throwback was a fun segment. Is Tim storm finished, or can he still compete for the lower titles?


----------



## captainzombie

I wouldn't mind if they could get the show to 1hr 15 min, gives them a bit of time to space things out. I was just rewatched some old Crockett NWA earlier this morning, I think they would benefit some from having a bit more time added to the show to give breathing room to the main matches on each show. Like the old school NWA days, entrance music wouldn't be a bad thing here. Other than that, I am excited to see what we have in store each and every week.


----------



## ElectricAngel

as a younger fan who's never bothered to go back and watch any of the territory stuff besides small bits of Smoky Mountains, I liked it. I didn't follow this at all either but I stay subscribed to the channel because Billy Corrigan stepping into wrestling sounded interesting until I awoken from a nap, saw that it was in my sub box and decided to stream the last 20 minutes. I definitely will be catching the next episode (hopefully in its entirety lol)


----------



## shandcraig

140k viewers for the show is really good in my view. Considering how small nwa and only online and no marketing other than social media. Nwa is peanuts for size right now and to get those numbers is a great start. This is week one of them finally being on there own2 feet and progress starts from here

The announce team os so fitting. 

I think Tim storm should now turn heel as he fan fuck the rules of the stipulation.

Also think Tim storm should be the next champion nedore its to late . At the very least be national champ


Theres something weird about the show that really draws me in and makes me want to re-watch it which I have three times and now LOL. I mean aew Dynamite was a great show and I loved it but I don't have interest to re-watch it


Weird


----------



## volde

Dave Santos said:


> The Tim Storm 8 mile throwback was a fun segment. Is Tim storm finished, or can he still compete for the lower titles?


Yes, he just can't challenge Aldis again. I think doing Storm vs Storm program would make sense, no?

Anyway, enjoyed the show. Sure it had some minor problems here and there, but I hope that they manage to keep going with this.


----------



## shandcraig

volde said:


> Yes, he just can't challenge Aldis again. I think doing Storm vs Storm program would make sense, no?
> 
> Anyway, enjoyed the show. Sure it had some minor problems here and there, but I hope that they manage to keep going with this.



I think he will probably win the National belt sometime in the next year.But i also think he should turn heel and win the belt off Nick. He needs 1 more run before hes to old lol.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Nick Aldis is by far the best world champion in the business at the moment for me.


----------



## shandcraig

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Nick Aldis is by far the best world champion in the business at the moment for me.


See i think hes an amazing champ but hes also one kinda champ. Its hard to compare to Jericno cus hes a different style.Both are great and fun but Nick just carrys the belt with such important and thats what counts.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

shandcraig said:


> See i think hes an amazing champ but hes also one kinda champ. Its hard to compare to Jericno cus hes a different style.Both are great and fun but Nick just carrys the belt with such important and thats what counts.


I get you and I guess I just prefer the Aldis style. He feels like a proper champion whereas all the other ones, especially in North America, feel interchangeable no matter their individual talent.


----------



## HankHill_85

Caught the show last night and really enjoyed it. As a Canadian, we didn't get the old NWA studio wrestling shows 30-40 years ago, so all I've had to go on is archival footage and DVDs. I like the old school approach to it - muthafuckin' DOKKEN for the intro music! - and yet it feels 'new school' at the same time, if that makes any sense.

Nick Aldis is the total package of what makes a World Champion in my book.

They've hooked me as a viewer. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

With Aldis, you can really feel the importance of the title to him and in general, unlike most champs in recent history. I also like how up until the last 30 seconds, you didn't see Aldis as a face or a heel, just a champion. Very impressed.


----------



## kingnoth1n

First episode of Powerr was amazing, even the Rock shouted them out.


----------



## shandcraig

Can't wait for next week and I'm really hoping by the end of the year they have plans to do road shows for this. Well which means probably early next year.

It's weird they say they have Atlanta tapings mid December but it actually doesn't confirm that is back in the studio or anywhere besides that means it's probably in the studio. So they have footage for the next two 1/2 months? That doesn't seem right


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okay what the fuck, I've gotten busy with work over the last 2 years or so, and don't really follow wrestling regularly anymore. Just watch highlights on YouTube. In fact, it's been over 2 years since I watched a full show- Raw, SD, NXT, any PPV or even something from NJPW.

Recently, the buzz around AEW Dynamite made me check it out, and it was pretty good.

But NWA POWERRR, holy fuck! This got my full attention. What an incredible show. Just one hour of pure fun, which is exactly what I needed. Commentary was great, loved the old school studio setup, the fans were loud, the promos were great, the champions are presented as such a big deal, it's refreshing. And the matches too- well done squashes, a somewhat competitive match of Eli Drake and that main event. Look, we're not getting any MOTYCs anytime soon, but it doesn't matter. Wrestling should be about two competitors fighting to win, not making it obvious that they are doing it for the star ratings. They stuck to basic moves, but it looked good, a simple body slam or elbow drop looked more legit than many signature moves we see in other promotions.

This was by far my fav wrestling show in a long time, and I didn't even know anyone beforehand other than Aldis, Drake, James Storm, Cornette and Bram/Thom Latimer. But I'm hyped.


----------



## Blisstory

I found out I could watch NWA on the Roku (youtube app) so I dialed it up and watched it and honestly it was great. The NWA, like AEW lacks star power IMO (NWA more so then AEW) so Id love to see some bigger names get into the NWA or at least a working relationship with a bigger company where we see bigger names but man that 80s studio feel was awesome. 

While I loved AEW PPVs, their weekly show has yet to impress me. RAW & SD have been mediocre but NXT has been fantastic. Id easily put NWA right up there with the best wrestling thats on TV right now.


----------



## shandcraig

Im excited to see this weekly but also excited with what he does in 5 months. Studio is great for now but it will burn fast. Id love if he kept the old vibe but un the new year took it on the road. His pop up events branded with the regular nwa


----------



## Joshi Judas

shandcraig said:


> Im excited to see this weekly but also excited with what he does in 5 months. Studio is great for now but it will burn fast. Id love if he kept the old vibe but un the new year took it on the road. His pop up events branded with the regular nwa


Btw will future episodes also be available in full on YouTube?


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching episode 1. 

I like the show for what it is: A smaller scale throwback style presentation. It looked like it was plucked right out of the 1980s. 

A nice, basic show with promos and mostly simple matches. Will that work on a grand scale? Probably not, but for fans craving nostalgia or something different, it definitely scratches that itch. 

I enjoyed the Storm/Aldis main event as well. Good stuff.


----------



## the_flock

Awesome Awesome show. Great entertainment. Loved the old school feel. The hour flew by. Jim Cornette is a great commentator. Nick Aldis is an amazing World Champion.


----------



## Dave Santos

volde said:


> Yes, he just can't challenge Aldis again. I think doing Storm vs Storm program would make sense, no?
> 
> Anyway, enjoyed the show. Sure it had some minor problems here and there, but I hope that they manage to keep going with this.


Thanks for answering this. Been following the Tim Storm Aldis feud since it startwd over a year ago so would like to see Tim Storm still wresrling for atleast the next couple of months.



Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Okay what the fuck, I've gotten busy with work over the last 2 years or so, and don't really follow wrestling regularly anymore. Just watch highlights on YouTube. In fact, it's been over 2 years since I watched a full show- Raw, SD, NXT, any PPV or even something from NJPW.
> 
> Recently, the buzz around AEW Dynamite made me check it out, and it was pretty good.
> 
> But NWA POWERRR, holy fuck! This got my full attention. What an incredible show. Just one hour of pure fun, which is exactly what I needed. Commentary was great, loved the old school studio setup, the fans were loud, the promos were great, the champions are presented as such a big deal, it's refreshing. And the matches too- well done squashes, a somewhat competitive match of Eli Drake and that main event. Look, we're not getting any MOTYCs anytime soon, but it doesn't matter. Wrestling should be about two competitors fighting to win, not making it obvious that they are doing it for the star ratings. They stuck to basic moves, but it looked good, a simple body slam or elbow drop looked more legit than many signature moves we see in other promotions.
> 
> This was by far my fav wrestling show in a long time, and I didn't even know anyone beforehand other than Aldis, Drake, James Storm, Cornette and Bram/Thom Latimer. But I'm hyped.


It shows that you dont need always need those special moves in matches as long as the product is entertaining all around.


----------



## shandcraig

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Btw will future episodes also be available in full on YouTube?


Yes every tuesday at the same time on youtube. Its kinda nice cus i watch on the tv off my laptop and than i also have it open on my phone to read the chat talking as the show is on 


TBS should pick them up


----------



## michael_3165

The show was fine. I have a suspicion the novelty will get old. They will have to put on a lot better action bell to bell if they are going to keep me interested. I don't mind short matches but none of it made me go 'wow that was great'.


----------



## michael_3165

shandcraig said:


> 140k viewers for the show is really good in my view. Considering how small nwa and only online and no marketing other than social media. Nwa is peanuts for size right now and to get those numbers is a great start. This is week one of them finally being on there own2 feet and progress starts from here
> 
> The announce team os so fitting.
> 
> I think Tim storm should now turn heel as he fan fuck the rules of the stipulation.
> 
> Also think Tim storm should be the next champion nedore its to late . At the very least be national champ
> 
> 
> Theres something weird about the show that really draws me in and makes me want to re-watch it which I have three times and now LOL. I mean aew Dynamite was a great show and I loved it but I don't have interest to re-watch it
> 
> 
> Weird


Why would you turn the biggest potential babyface heel? He is likeable, has a good vibe... leave him be!


----------



## shandcraig

michael_3165 said:


> Why would you turn the biggest potential babyface heel? He is likeable, has a good vibe... leave him be!


It was weird but he turned heel briefly after he lost the belt to Nick while back,it was really good but that changed. 


But ya hes good as a baby face


----------



## Dave Santos

268 000 views on Youtube. A successful debut.


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> 268 000 views on Youtube. A successful debut.


That is very successful because they have zero marketing other than posting on their social media. They are not being talked about and not even close to main stream. So that is for sure a good start.Just imagine in 6 months


----------



## USAUSA1

Very good numbers, hopefully they can get at least 5000 to purchase the PPV. Aaa,Cmll,Mlw,WWC and now NWA will be my weekly wrestling dosage. I am satisfied.


----------



## shandcraig

Even though it might come off as a gimmick i think it dont need to seem that way.No reason why you cant have a successful product that has a direction that looks and feels and acts like a promotion from 40 years ago with elements of modern day. 

Plus this is only the weekly show them,PPVS will probably come off like a normal NWA branding show


----------



## Dave Santos

I have read dozens of pages in this thread and haven't seen a mention of Kamille. She is a beautiful and overly attractive. But maybe it's my personal preference in women:laugh:. She does a fantastic job being Nick Aldis's sidekick.


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> I have read dozens of pages in this thread and haven't seen a mention of Kamille. She is a beautiful and overly attractive. But maybe it's my personal preference in women:laugh:. She does a fantastic job being Nick Aldis's sidekick.


She seems good at her job yes but i dont think anyones talking about her cus she is littterly been nothing more than a visual body guard.Whats to talk about other than her body lol. I saw a moment where she didnt talk and looked akward when gilli asked her something on tv.I assume that was planned but billy also said he is looking for that natural 15 seconds akward moment ect.


Maybe she is mic shy,I would like to see what she has to say.


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> She seems good at her job yes but i dont think anyones talking about her cus she is littterly been nothing more than a visual body guard.Whats to talk about other than her body lol. I saw a moment where she didnt talk and looked akward when gilli asked her something on tv.I assume that was planned but billy also said he is looking for that natural 15 seconds akward moment ect.
> 
> 
> Maybe she is mic shy,I would like to see what she has to say.


Looking at her instagram photos it doesnt seem like she is shy. Hanging out with wwe wrestlers, taking part in the womens football league, wrestled in indy wrestling feds.


----------



## The XL 2

Man the NWA show was great. Great talkers, actual old school wrestling and not cosplay choreographed high spot bullshit. I hope it takes off.


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> Looking at her instagram photos it doesnt seem like she is shy. Hanging out with wwe wrestlers, taking part in the womens football league, wrestled in indy wrestling feds.


Wonder why she has not said a word lol. His wife must be so pissed hes working with her


----------



## southrnbygrace

Loved this show! It seemed such a breath of fresh air and so authentic and real. Much more 'pro wrestling' than 'sports entertainment'. And just exactly what I want to watch!!


----------



## Donnie

EDDIE FUCKING KINGSTON


----------



## shandcraig

there is no tag team belts that pop like these belts. The gold is intense and its just so nice.


----------



## Ironman Match

i'm not a "nostalgic" fan (started in 2003 with smackdown), but i really, really liked the show
Quick, intense matches with one or two "main" event is the formula i didn't know i need it!

My biggest doubt is in the roster: it is a rotating roster (guy comes in, does a couple of programs/tapings and then goes away) or the guys that are in, are there for the long time?
Like, I saw Mr. Anderson in one of the promo (no spoiler), is he gonna be part of the show or just a special guest?
'Cause i was (and still am) a BIG, BIG mark for Ken...


----------



## captainzombie

Donnie said:


> EDDIE FUCKING KINGSTON


That was awesome, just shows what a great talker that Kingston is.


----------



## shandcraig

K wow thanks for posting the back stage interview,Ive not seen it yet.Wow i have to say i really like how they do back stage interviews. Also that interview guy is perfect for this,He comes off real.He looks familiar but i dont think i know him. Like the way the wrestlers did those promos and the combo of that interviewer it just came off so real and the way they wandered around and close to the camera just doing whatever and not standing there all perfect it just felt real. 


Its so strange i cant figure out what it is about the NWA or at least this show but this formula is drawing me in so much and so excited for whats next. I mean aew im excited for to and curious about whats next but something different here with NWA !

And again those dam belts just are designed so well and pop so well.

also 337k viewers so far,For how small this promotion is right now this is really good. NWA is onto something


----------



## RKing85

my one complaint would be that they need to raise the hard camera up about 3-4 feet.


----------



## Bennu

RKing85 said:


> my one complaint would be that they need to raise the hard camera up about 3-4 feet.


The only downside, at least for me is that I have to listen to Cornette's voice on commentary. Not a big Corny fan, he's better than WWE's commentary team but he's no Jim Ross and I personally find him annoying (and some of his online rants didn't help endear me to him either)


----------



## Genking48

shandcraig said:


> K wow thanks for posting the back stage interview,Ive not seen it yet.Wow i have to say i really like how they do back stage interviews. Also that interview guy is perfect for this,He comes off real.He looks familiar but i dont think i know him.


Pretty sure he was the backstage interviewer for ROH around their HDnet days


----------



## Stoney Jackson

shandcraig said:


> Can't wait for next week and I'm really hoping by the end of the year they have plans to do road shows for this. Well which means probably early next year.
> 
> It's weird they say they have Atlanta tapings mid December but it actually doesn't confirm that is back in the studio or anywhere besides that means it's probably in the studio. So they have footage for the next two 1/2 months? That doesn't seem right




Well, if they tape for three days at a time and shoot 3 episodes a day, it’s possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Oh i thought they only shot for 2 days. But yeah i really hope the camera is changed for the next taping


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Oh i thought they only shot for 2 days. But yeah i really hope the camera is changed for the next taping




From all of the taping spoilers I had posted there seems to be enough matches for the next two months till December.


----------



## USAUSA1

It look like they have enough until the next tapings


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Just watched the first episode. I actually really liked it. The wrestling was whatever but the presentation is some good shit. Hopefully the effect doesn't wear off.
I'm unsurprisingly a James Storm fan for a while and got worried when he signed up. But I think this'll work. The only thing I wasn't about was Eli Drake doing a full on Stone Cold impersonation.

Oh and that Dokken theme is mint.


----------



## Donnie

captainzombie said:


> That was awesome, just shows what a great talker that Kingston is.


Eddie is :banderas 

I say he's the best talker in ALL of wrestling, and he can be the top face of the NWA if they go that way. Either way, I'm just SO happy he's going to be on a weekly wrestling show showing everyone how amazing he is. LAST OF THE DYINNG BREED :cozy


----------



## Top bins

I saw the show. I am in my late twenties and from the uk. So I never really watched NWA. I was impressed with the presentation. Old school feel. Would like to see Eli Drake be the man. He’s probably my favourite promo guy in all of wrestling. Congrats to Billy Corgan.


----------



## Dave Santos

I heard on pro wrestling podcast that nwa said 21% of their viewers came over after being auto suggested from AEW videos and AEW Dark youtube. Thats basically free views.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Damn they’re up to 381,000 views for the debut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbud3

Just watched the first episode. Being in my 40's this really brought me back to the old days of stampede wrestling. I thought it was great. Simple wrestling with no stupid gymnastic flips and 10000 suicide dives. Nobody looked like they weighed under 200lbs. Good old fashioned promos where guys threatened to beat each other up. Simple wrestling 101. 

Eddie Kingston is the true promo king. He was great in Impact/TNA and was very happy to see him here. I will definitely have to watch more of this.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dave Santos said:


> I heard on pro wrestling podcast that nwa said 21% of their viewers came over after being auto suggested from AEW videos and AEW Dark youtube. Thats basically free views.


That's great, bringing the spotlight to more wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I absolutely loved the debut. I grew up on studio shows like that so the nostalgia was palpable. Will def. watch weekly from here on out.


----------



## Y.2.J

That was awesome.
I felt like I was transported to the 70s-80s. Love the retro look they went with.
My biggest gripe was some of the camera angles, very weird shots at times.


----------



## toontownman

I stumbled upon the first episode online. I liked the retro presentation, it's a smart move. Find a niche. Lucha Underground worked so well because of it. Its why NXT felt fresh at Fall Sail. Likewise a worry of taking NXT on the road every week and also AEW running the same format/look as Raw/Smackdown. Lots of people want change WWE has made the norm but that doesn't mean everyone has do abide by it, its almost a trap to do so. 

They also have a half decent nucleus of talent to build around. I would certainly rather watch this again than TNA.


----------



## ellthom

Finally got around to watching NWA... and wow if you like wrestling but like strong characters first and foremost, with that old school feel, this place is for you... I wish NWA all the best, people shouldn't be sleeping on this show. Watch it please!


----------



## captainzombie

Tonight should be good stuff and we even get tag team wrestling in the main event. Can’t wait to catch the show in an hour. Aldis and crew are supposed to also have an interview.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Tonight should be good stuff and we even get tag team wrestling in the main event. Can’t wait to catch the show in an hour. Aldis and crew are supposed to also have an interview.


In an hour? Im confused when its live. Its 2:07 west coast time for me now


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> In an hour? Im confused when its live. Its 2:07 west coast time for me now




For me it’s 4:25 pm CT, Powerrr comes on at 5:05 CT. So technically it is almost hour from when I posted. Forget about time zones my friend? Hahahaha


----------



## DOTL

I'm digging Powerrr. Man, the 80s stuff is before i could remember anything, but watching this is nostalgic in the right way.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Really loving this show.
It was a good move bringing Jim in also.


----------



## EmbassyForever

holy shit Murdoch's huge. good start to the show, enjoying the vibe


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This show is so much fun...really really enjoying it!


----------



## captainzombie

So glad to see Stevens back and hopefully he gets to really shine here.

Starks is so damn good on the mic. I've never seen this guy till the NWA.

Murdoch has really gotten huge.

I think where the NWA and AEW will shine is not having people be scripted on the mic and allowing them to shoot from the heart.

Hopefully they can get Jim Johnston to do some of the music for ring entrances, he seems to be free and I think he is doing some work in ROH. When compared to the old NWA, it's about the only thing really missing is the music entrances and a ring announcer.

First PPV, Into The Fire at 6:05 start time on 12/14/19. If this thing is like $20-30 I'll be ordering it for sure.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great show !


----------



## EmbassyForever

yeah i loved it. a breath of fresh air, that's for sure.


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey guys! This is NWA Powerrr Episode 2: "Clickbait".






Enjoy it.


----------



## juice4080

This (Not AEW) is the real alternative we can sink our teeth in. Im disgusted by how hypocritical AEW stans are. Besides the logo i can't differentiate a damn thing between them and WWE. NWA now that's refreshing


----------



## House of Mystery

I enjoyed the show last week more than the show tonight but there was still some good things on the show this evening. Colt Cobana and Ken Anderson not being two of them, but still.

I like how they are emphasizing putting your opponent over verbally even after beating them. Because if you beat a loser, it doesn't matter. But if you build them up as tough, it makes you look better. Basic wrestling 101. 

The promos will be the strength of this promotion.


----------



## Beatles123

juice4080 said:


> This (Not AEW) is the real alternative we can sink our teeth in. Im disgusted by how hypocritical AEW stans are. Besides the logo i can't differentiate a damn thing between them and WWE. NWA now that's refreshing


Can we not like both?

So glad to see Sandow happy and having fun


----------



## RainmakerV2

Aldis is such a good throwback style champ for them.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok my notes on this weeks powerrr.

I have never cared for Aron stevens for a second but after his promo he is very intriguing and mysterious. Ricky starks seems like he's a star in the making. Drake has created this gimmick for all of NWA that its where MEN go lol.I love how they show names of talent in the the intro, it really hypes you up. NWA is some how magically doing what it did with out its own show, able to get people over. NWA could probably get a mop over but unfortunately kenny omega already did that?. All jokes a side its fascinating how with a style/direction of a promotion can make most people look good.aew is doing that job well but nwa its still your responsibility and some how billy back stage must be doing soemthing for each guy. I think what it is is it feels so real, the promos just feel as real as having a conversation with someone. It doesn't come off like a wrestling show promo lol.

One thing i still cant stand and of course wont change until possibly next taping is the crappy camera angle between the ropes. Also at first its cool to have no entrance songs but i think they should be adding those back in at the next tapings. Billy is really good at creating or picking songs. I understand that will be money but once the promotion is established its worth it. I love all the belts a lot except women's belt, it looks cheap and doesn't bring that classic feel


The way they do promos is so different and its whats making them stand out


Sorry a lot of rambling


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is this show so good?

Aaron Stevens reinvented himself once again and he is fucking brilliant. The way he played off the crowd like he was on a late night TV show was some masterful stuff. That was the most refreshing promo style I have ever seen. He really portrayed himself as an actor being on a wrestling show. 

Then you have Ricky Starks who really shined in his promo and showed some levels to his character with a lot of his comedic lines. He needs to just get a bit better in the ring.


----------



## Stellar

Good episode.

I had no idea that Trevor Murdoch was still wrestling.

Ken Anderson, okay fine. Aron Stevens though, it is going to take me some time to warm up to again after his bad run in Impact years ago.

Loved the explanation by Aldis for why he has Camille by his side.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Ok my notes on this weeks powerrr.
> 
> I have never cared for Aron stevens for a second but after his promo he is very intriguing and mysterious. Ricky starks seems like he's a star in the making. Drake has created this gimmick for all of NWA that its where MEN go lol.I love how they show names of talent in the the intro, it really hypes you up. NWA is some how magically doing what it did with out its own show, able to get people over. NWA could probably get a mop over but unfortunately kenny omega already did that?. All jokes a side its fascinating how with a style/direction of a promotion can make most people look good.aew is doing that job well but nwa its still your responsibility and some how billy back stage must be doing soemthing for each guy. I think what it is is it feels so real, the promos just feel as real as having a conversation with someone. It doesn't come off like a wrestling show promo lol.
> 
> One thing i still cant stand and of course wont change until possibly next taping is the crappy camera angle between the ropes. *Also at first its cool to have no entrance songs but i think they should be adding those back in at the next tapings. Billy is really good at creating or picking songs. I understand that will be money but once the promotion is established its worth it. *I love all the belts a lot except women's belt, it looks cheap and doesn't bring that classic feel
> 
> 
> The way they do promos is so different and its whats making them stand out
> 
> 
> Sorry a lot of rambling


I do hope that with the next tapings that they do introduce entrance music. If you watch the old NWA shows, they did have entrance music and even a ring announcer.....which during title matches, it is so noticeable that its missing. Hope they can fix these two things. I wonder if we tweeted these things to Billy that he would be willing to even take a listen.


----------



## kingnoth1n

This is already the best wrestling to watch all week, and it isn't even close.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Another great episode. The promos are so damn good by modern standards. The wrestling is nowhere near as spotty as most other shows too. And I like how they're pushing the more old school, rugged, legit looking guys like Storm (both of em), Aldis, Eli etc. Its just great throwback wrestling all round without feeling like parody. I'm enjoying Dynamite but this is the best weekly wrestling show for me right now.


----------



## Stetho

Another great episode. I'm a mark for Mr. Anderson and Aaron Stevens promo was gold.
Surprisingly, Kamille is an incredible character as well, I don't remember seeing this kind of manager relation before.
The only negative I can think of is the idea that the National Championship is nothing more than a future shot for the 10 pounds of gold.


----------



## captainzombie

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Another great episode. The promos are so damn good by modern standards. The wrestling is nowhere near as spotty as most other shows too. And I like how they're pushing the more old school, rugged, legit looking guys like Storm (both of em), Aldis, Eli etc. Its just great throwback wrestling all round without feeling like parody. I'm enjoying Dynamite but this is the best weekly wrestling show for me right now.


Agreed, this is so refreshing and I hope that they continue to make little tweaks as they go along. Between NWA, AEW, Impact, MLW, NJPW and some sprinkles of ROH who needs to worry about the mess that WWE has gotten themselves into.

I still would love if they went to 1hr 20 min like the old NWA World Championship Wrestling shows. I think it's not too long and not short, it seemed to work with the old shows.

Wonder what the main event will be for the PPV?


----------



## shandcraig

I gave it some thought and i realized this is what has been missing in wrestling as a whole for many years. I cant figure out why we dont see promo styles like this in wrestling today. It just feels like a real show


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Again, I like the show but it really needs to stop taking shots at AEW. Most people only know of NWA right now because Cody and The Bucks put them on All In. I recall it was the WWF that buried the NWA for so many years. They need to direct their ire appropriately. It was pretty classless to include that jab at the Bucks in the beginning segment. Especially when it would be so easy to tear down NWA as a place for guys who aged out / washed out of Impact. Logistically making NWA a third rate promotion.

There's enough negativity in the IWC, stay classy and keep it off your product. It makes them look bad. That's what the NWA was to me in the past, Wrestling with class.


----------



## JoePanther

Darkest Lariat said:


> Again, I like the show but it really needs to stop taking shots at AEW. Most people only know of NWA right now because Cody and The Bucks put them on All In. I recall it was the WWF that buried the NWA for so many years. They need to direct their ire appropriately. It was pretty classless to include that jab at the Bucks in the beginning segment. Especially when it would be so easy to tear down NWA as a place for guys who aged out / washed out of Impact. Logistically making NWA a third rate promotion.
> 
> There's enough negativity in the IWC, stay classy and keep it off your product. It makes them look bad. That's what the NWA was to me in the past, Wrestling with class.


I'm missing something... I have zero clue to what you're talking about.


----------



## shandcraig

JoePanther said:


> I'm missing something... I have zero clue to what you're talking about.



Hes hot because before the show even started the NWA showed social media posts from fans.They decided to post one that had a fan say they would rather see tim storm over the bucks.

Pretty ridiculous rant. Its a fan post and having fun with some perspectives. The product itself didnt do any shit talking. Product itself showed nothing of that and all of what he said "class" Hes more focused on the pre intro than what the product gave


----------



## Darkest Lariat

JoePanther said:


> I'm missing something... I have zero clue to what you're talking about.


During the countdown to this week's episode they included a clip of a YouTube guy saying "Give me Tim Storm over a couple of Young Bucks any day"

Then during the actual show Aldis buried All In and said the ref was crooked and that's why he lost and he won it back at NWA 70 in a classy way.

I understand he's a heel but throwing shade at AEW for boosting your national profile is petty. They need to stick to their own show and if they want to take shots do it at WWE who buried the NWA 6 feet deep 30 years ago.



shandcraig said:


> Hes hot because before the show even started the NWA showed social media posts from fans.They decided to post one that had a fan say they would rather see tim storm over the bucks.
> 
> Pretty ridiculous rant. Its a fan post and having fun with some perspectives. The product itself didnt do any shit talking. Product itself showed nothing of that and all of what he said "class" Hes more focused on the pre intro than what the product gave


It didn't need to be included at all.

And you must not have watched the whole show cuz Aldis did so at the end.


----------



## shandcraig

I watched the show 3 times, you're entirely over looking this which why you're alone. Trying to make it seem like hes tearing down aew by saying the ref was a crook is ridiculous. His job is to be a heel and built his story which is how long hes been champion and what has happened. Forget it. And i love aew so i think you being upset is more petty than his remark. Aew has taken more shots at everyone the most, who cares.


----------



## JoePanther

He's telling the story of why he needs an insurance policy. If course he's going to mention that match. That's not remotely a AEW diss and more of a diss of Cody and the ref. The AEW didn't even exist at that point.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm leaving it for now. He doesn't understand nicks character which represents everything that he has been involved with the past 2 years and to contue to heel hinself over


----------



## I AM Glacier

Finally got around to watching Power.
It's fucking greatttttttttttttttttt.

Also loved Eli vs Caleb Konely.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

shandcraig said:


> I'm leaving it for now. He doesn't understand nicks character which represents everything that he has been involved with the past 2 years and to contue to heel hinself over


I've been watching since NWA from Hollywood. I understand his character perfectly well. I just think it's funny Cornette shows up and everyone starts talking about "real men" and that weird Young bucks mention and All In was bullshit. I hope it's nothing because I like the show. But we all know how Cornette is.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn, watching Damien Sandow and Mr Anderson do their thing again was pretty great lol. And Ricky Starks is a pretty great promo too. Allison Kay is kinda bland though.


----------



## toontownman

Watched Episode 2. Its my new Pumpkin Pie. Not entirely sure whether I love it or hate it, but damn, I am going to continue to consume it!

Anderson and murdoch both looked a hot mess, the latter only just returned to the ring though and will be a solid hand. They have nice roster, obviously the womens division needs a lot of work and another couple of tag teams wouldn't hurt. I agree with the earlier poster about this embodying a different product to WWE of AEW. AEW might be that too as it continues to play out, just doesnt really feel much different yet. This retro concept is definitely original though. Loved the promos and not taking itself seriously but not in a lowest common denominator way live Impact.


----------



## volde

I was fine with Aldis taking shots at All In, but that "give me storm over couple of young bucks" stuff really shouldn't have been there.


----------



## captainzombie

Darkest Lariat said:


> I've been watching since NWA from Hollywood. I understand his character perfectly well. I just think it's funny Cornette shows up and everyone starts talking about "real men" and that weird Young bucks mention and All In was bullshit. I hope it's nothing because I like the show. But we all know how Cornette is.


Is it possible that we could be leading towards another Aldis vs. Cody match, co-promotion with both AEW and NWA? It's a pipe dream, but could be cool.


----------



## Y.2.J

Pretty cool see Aron Stevens (Damien Sandow) back to wrestling and Mr. Anderson returning again.
Like what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Is it possible that we could be leading towards another Aldis vs. Cody match, co-promotion with both AEW and NWA? It's a pipe dream, but could be cool.


99 percent un likely.I dont see the point for AEW at all.In fact i dont see the point for NWA,They do not benefit riding other peoples tails. They wont grow showing up in other promotions. They need there own legs its own show and grow from that


----------



## shandcraig

I really wanna see Eddie Kingston as a singles guy and at least win the National Belt. Though he could be great as world champ but i guess have a great tag run first !

Cant get enough of this product.


----------



## Dave Santos

How many PPv's do you guys think NWA will put out a year?


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> How many PPv's do you guys think NWA will put out a year?


Well they confirmed 8 pop up tent events planned.Which is basically ppvs but thats how they brand them. One is already planned for December which is a good time. First have a few months of Powerr to build it up. Really excited . I believe the pop up is in Atlanta in the studio which is really strange to me but i guess Billy wants to keep the costs insanely slow which is understabale and grow slow.


Though maybe they will go away with the pop up event branding since the ppv is called INTO THE FIRE

I think NWA has the most classic prestgious looking belts in the business. Dont get me wrong there is nice belts like NJPW and AEW belt and even MLW with out that tacky ugly logo.But these belts just shout important legacy,Those tag belts are fire


----------



## BrahmaBull247

That Powerrr stuff is old school. Actually pretty cool


----------



## ellthom

Never been a huge Eli Drake fan, but after this I might be, maybe because he is channeling his inner Steve Austin is why I like it but it feels so raw and big. The mannerisms the timing... this is what I miss about promos... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184101124862812160


----------



## shandcraig

For me i knew he had something but no one has managed to get him ovee. I wasn't feeling him in impact and by the look ofit he was worst in wwe. Not saying i didnt like him cus he had something. Same goes for kingston in impact, wasn't really feeling it. It takes the right kinda promotion to get certsjn3 guys over. That being said im loving them in NWA. I no longer can enjoy Joseph with short hair, he feels naked. I dont get that same intrigue that i had for him before. Its weird for me to say that i kmow but hey anything can throw someone off.


----------



## Stetho

Kinda sad that the PPV will stay in the same studio. I hope they'll manage to make it feel different enough.


----------



## shandcraig

Good point. The show has a very specific theme to it. It wouldn't make sense for the ppvs to be the same. Its cheap to be in that studio plus all the production is present, so at this point i get why hes doing it. He will spend at least a few months building momentum and next year do road ppvs and followed by road powerrr shows.

But ya it would be very easy to take out the powerr set and add something else thats simple!


----------



## TFA

Finally was able to sit down and watch the first episode of Powerrr and all I got to say is Damn, what a show! Loved the old school feel and presentation. Felt the studio element actually added to the overall product and the crowd was great. Need to catch up with the second episode now.


----------



## Real Deal

Never knew they were on Youtube, or much about them at all to be honest...but I watched both episodes of Powerrr after work today, and I'm really rooting for these guys. I know they are only a fraction of what the WWE is today, and even that of what AEW has become, but THIS is fun.

I would love to see the reactions this would get with a larger crowd in a bigger arena. It would likely draw a ton of old school wrestling fans, and after all, those were really some of the best crowds we've seen.

I just hope that, when (or if) they get the bigger audience and start soaking in profits, they don't go off and change what makes them unique to the business.


----------



## shandcraig

Still cant believe how different the approach has been with nwa for talent. This goes back to when nwa started under billy. These videos they put together back then for talent imminently got me interested in the person. Im drawn to characters but that is characters of a human being. Wrestling mostly doesn't come off like they are portraying a real character like you get in most movies or shows. The difference in how they talk. I mean this is s lot like how it used to be way back. I think but hope they grow. Into the fire sold fast even for a small number its it's good.

There will be people i dint like, thats normal but
Hopefully they do a good job at utilizing them


----------



## shandcraig

Billy has alway been humble after all those years and success with his band and his approach to wrestling is the same


----------



## bcbud3

I am finding this syle of wrestling way more entertaining than the spot fest, acrobatics that is WWE and AEW.


----------



## El Grappleador

Ladies and gentlemen. NWA reported admits to Into the Fire were sold Out. Event to be scheduled for December 14th at Atlanta and to be watched on Fite TV.

Congrats, Billy and Dave!



> According to the ticket page, they were offering twenty VIP tickets at $150 each, and fifty of the Multi-Day General Admission tickets at $75 each. There's no word yet on how many of the $30 General Admission tickets were offered for the pay-per-view.
> 
> The NWA, under owner Billy Corgan, has been a hot topic of discussion in the world of pro wrestling lately as they recently launched their NWA Power series on YouTube. Most of the feedback on Power has been really positive. You can see this week's episode above, the second of the series, and below is the full announcement on Into The Fire tickets selling out:
> 
> NWA "INTO THE FIRE" PPV SOLD OUT | LIMITED TICKETS REMAIN FOR NWA POWERRR
> Earlier today, the National Wrestling Alliance put tickets on sale to our email subscribers for our return to Atlanta, GA on December 14th-16th. If you're not on the email list, please sign up now as this is the first place all tickets and offers go for our fans. Sign up here.
> 
> Within 3 hours, NWA "Into the Fire" PPV event sold out all of the live-event tickets. The only way you can be a part of this event on December 14th is on PPV through FiteTV. The event will be added soon to the Fite calendar but for now you can follow the NWA on their and also watch #NWAPowerrr as well. Click here to follow the NWA on Fite!
> 
> We still have limited tickets available for December 15th and 16th for the next episodes of NWA Powerrr. The show has caught fire over the last ten days and the success is fueled by all of your passion for the National Wrestling Alliance. We'd love everyone to be a part of the live audience for these next set of shows. Seats Once these tickets are gone… they're gone.
> 
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/10/nwa-announces-quick-sell-out-for-into-the-fire-ppv-660904/


----------



## shandcraig

El Grappleador said:


> Ladies and gentlemen. NWA reported admits to Into the Fire were sold Out. Event to be scheduled for December 14th at Atlanta and to be watched on Fite TV.
> 
> Congrats, Billy and Dave!




So the ppv is saturday and tv tapings on the sunday monday i guess ? Iinteresting but probably the good.Sunday most people are not working so can attend several hours. Anyways the fact that this little studio is becoming hot for fans will push NWA to grow and take this same concept show onto the road .Yet they can still do several tapings. It would be interesting to see how they would have a similar setup with a traditional venue.It can be done some how. I assume billy will try to do more tapings next year but people will be pushing for venues even if small

Seems things are heating up fast for them,Or you could say things are into the fire lol


----------



## TheMooreSD

I just got to catch up with the first Powerrr episode, and man, is it wonderful... I'm not gonna say it's pro wrestling done right. There are a lot of ways to do pro wrestling right. But this is the right way to do old school pro wrestling. They did a strong job building characters (that really look like people, too) here in the first show of the new era, when they should be aiming at reaching a wider fanbase. Commentary is also pretty solid: Jim Cornette is amazing (despite the hate he usually gets) and Joe Galli is really good.
Then, the main event, which was hyped in a beautiful way throughout the show. I mean, I had never seen Tim Storm before, but even before the main event, I was feeling real sympathy towards the guy. That's how a babyface should make you feel, I guess. Finally, Nick Aldis is a great champion, and looks really ready to carry the NWA right now.


----------



## shandcraig

TheMooreSD said:


> I just got to catch up with the first Powerrr episode, and man, is it wonderful... I'm not gonna say it's pro wrestling done right. There are a lot of ways to do pro wrestling right. But this is the right way to do old school pro wrestling. They did a strong job building characters (that really look like people, too) here in the first show of the new era, when they should be aiming at reaching a wider fanbase. Commentary is also pretty solid: Jim Cornette is amazing (despite the hate he usually gets) and Joe Galli is really good.
> Then, the main event, which was hyped in a beautiful way throughout the show. I mean, I had never seen Tim Storm before, but even before the main event, I was feeling real sympathy towards the guy. That's how a babyface should make you feel, I guess. Finally, Nick Aldis is a great champion, and looks really ready to carry the NWA right now.




I think this is whats been missing in wrestling. I think long term they will modernize it but stick to this format.Its more of the format they are doing that is different.The old school is more the look as you can still do the exact same show with modernize look.I also cant stand corns rants and would never listen to his talks but when calling the show for NWA i think hes good and fitting. As reviews has said the way that the promos come off as just real people that are Amped up 10 knots to normal. 


Begging them to fix the camera angles for the next event though


----------



## TheMooreSD

shandcraig said:


> I think this is whats been missing in wrestling. I think long term they will modernize it but stick to this format.Its more of the format they are doing that is different.The old school is more the look as you can still do the exact same show with modernize look.I also cant stand corns rants and would never listen to his talks but when calling the show for NWA i think hes good and fitting. As reviews has said the way that the promos come off as just real people that are Amped up 10 knots to normal.
> 
> 
> Begging them to fix the camera angles for the next event though


Yeah, camera angles need a small fix. The rest of your comment is totally on point: I hope the feeling stays the same, as it differenciates it from the rest of the wrestling product. Nowadays there's something for everyone and Corgan and Lagana were smart on creating the NWA nostalgia wave.
About Cornette... I actually feel sympathy for the man, too. He's bitter, grumpy and loses all his right to opinion due to the way he gives his opinions, but he's right on a lot of things. And in the kayfabe world, doing commentary, well, he's amazing.


----------



## shandcraig

What are peoples thoughts about the feel for the ppv ? Should they keep the exact setup and its just more about matches for the ppv.Or should they take out the powerr heavily themed set and just keep it simple and feel different ? 

I assume they will just use the exact set though


----------



## captainzombie

We were watching Silver Bullet today on AMC, and during one of the scenes a guy is watching the old NWA since the movie is from the 80's. It was funny because the ring apron looking exactly like what Billy is doing now, my son is like dad this is the same wrestling you were watching the other day. LOL!


----------



## shandcraig

Women's belt is growing on me but still wish the strap was black. The design is classic and the number on it shows history. I guess the middle photo is different but the logo in that spot would look good to


----------



## TheMooreSD

shandcraig said:


> So i love every belt and find them fitting except the women's belts. Thoughts? Maybe it's the white strap and modernized photo that is not fitting for the rest of the belt.
> 
> If it simply had that middle circle be the nwa logo instead and black strap it would probably work well
> 
> Otherwise i do like the over all design and still feel old school. Probably just has to grow on me cus i do like most of it


Oh, the belts... I don't know how to feel about the World Tag Team belts just yet.
The Women's belt suffers with the odd combination of its silver plate and white strap. I get it that the white strap is supposed to be more feminine. It works in that sense, but the combination doesn't look appealing. The former belt, which Allisin won, would still look old school and better.
The rest is fine. The National title is odd at first, but it sinks in with time.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont get this white feminine bullshit strap. No girl cares if its black. It looks legit black,white makes belts lool off like you said. Other than the white strap the main plate is fitting and sharp. Will take a bit getting used to the middle photo but its different and old school. Funny at first i wasnt feeling the national belt but strictly cus its spray painted so it dont look proper gold. I do live the design though. Tag belts pop and look classic and well world belt looks prestigious in a old school way


----------



## USAUSA1

Watching AAA, the Nwa is the only promotion with no lucha presence or high flying style on the show. So far at least.


----------



## Stetho

Yeah I think it lacks one or two good luchadors. Maybe even having an Aldis/Blue Demon match in Mexico could be cool given the context


----------



## TheMooreSD

I'd be ok with having 1 or 2 high flyers in the roster. But high flyers who aren't just about the spots, you know... btw, not a high flyer at all, but I'd love to see Texano Jr. in NWA. He's not in the main event scene in AAA for a while and somehow that bothers me.


----------



## shandcraig

It would be very interesting to see how Billy would get over lucha wrestlers. He wants everyone to be able to talk and if u cant talk you will have a mouth for you. The rosters very small still so we will probably see a bunch of revolving door wrestlers to. Im sure we will get some luchas at some point. With the style of the promotion i think luchas brought in could be very interesting to present them different. 


Look at pentagon jr for an example,The guy sure he does lots of spots but thats not why hes over.The guy is insanely over because of his attitude his character and the few limited words he says on the mic.The few words he says really works the crowd and most of the time idont know what hes saying but i feel his energy


----------



## USAUSA1

I am still waiting for someone to convince 56 years old Hijo Del Santo to work a US promotion with tv.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lagana said the PPV will have a different look.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im not sure how well a Lucha style would work with the setup and space constrictions.


----------



## shandcraig

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im not sure how well a Lucha style would work with the setup and space constrictions.




If how bad the hard camera angle is Lucha would be useless.Would be so hard as its fast. But based off this promotions style i would love to see every type of wrestler go to this promotion so i can see how different styles get over in a different way than they normally would somewhere else


----------



## USAUSA1

Lagana confirmed with Meltzer there will be a 2-3 weeks break before the ppv. Will use other content like TenPounds to build towards the ppv.


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> It would be very interesting to see how Billy would get over lucha wrestlers. He wants everyone to be able to talk and if u cant talk you will have a mouth for you. The rosters very small still so we will probably see a bunch of revolving door wrestlers to. Im sure we will get some luchas at some point. With the style of the promotion i think luchas brought in could be very interesting to present them different.
> 
> 
> Look at pentagon jr for an example,The guy sure he does lots of spots but thats not why hes over.The guy is insanely over because of his attitude his character and the few limited words he says on the mic.The few words he says really works the crowd and most of the time idont know what hes saying but i feel his energy


Isnt the studio they are in pretty small for doing through the rope high flying spots? I remembet when Camille was hit she almost got knocked in to the fans seat.

As for lucha wrestlers, I feel as though 1 to 2 is a good number. If it starts getting in to the higher numbers it will kind of cause the other wrestlers to change their style. I personally think the japaness atyle would fit this wrestling promotion currently.


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> Isnt the studio they are in pretty small for doing through the rope high flying spots? I remembet when Camille was hit she almost got knocked in to the fans seat.
> 
> As for lucha wrestlers, I feel as though 1 to 2 is a good number. If it starts getting in to the higher numbers it will kind of cause the other wrestlers to change their style. I personally think the japaness atyle would fit this wrestling promotion currently.


traditional lucha wrestling is not high flying insane.Its just a different techincal style and not everyone in mexico is a high flyer but most have that lucha style.

But ya that style will not fly lol get it fly with that setup. Plus it would look so horrible because the camera would be unable to catch it. 

Im sure sometime in 2020 they will do road shows instead with proper space.


Also seems strange there is a gap between the weekly show and the ppv, Cus you dont wanna lose momentum


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Also seems strange there is a gap between the weekly show and the ppv, Cus you dont wanna lose momentum


Agreed, this will be a killer for those that might on the fence ordering the PPV. This is not at an AEW level where they could promote the PPV's via BTE and still get good buys. Part of the reason why I thought a PPV may have been too soon and they should have done some kind of Clash of the Champions style show instead for December. 

I am glad to hear that Lagana did say the PPV will have a different look and feel to it.


----------



## shandcraig

Oh where did he say that. Good to know and honestly it will very much look like the 70ths anniversary show. At least the ring as it will have the current nwa logo i assume and a simple simple set. So more dark feel lol


----------



## Massey24

I love Powerrr so much. The aura around it is so aesthetic!


----------



## Viidie

I checkes out NWA power the other day after enjoying some of their youtube videos....

My god. I hate this studio wrestling vibe. Dont get me wrong I guess its great nostalgia for most. But it instantly turned it off. Its a shame because I enjoy their 10 pounds of gold stuff.


----------



## TheMooreSD

Pin points from NWA Powerrr ep. 2:

- It's definitely nice to see Aron Stevens back in televised (webcasted, really) wrestling. The man promoes like very few, I'd like to see him in a feud with James Storm, but it doesn't look like he's going to be a heel. NWA seems short on heels, btw.

- I liked that Ricky Starks kid. The quick match vs. Trevor Murdoch didn't seem like a squash and the promo after surprised me. Starks can deliver.

- Couldn't care less about Colt Cabana, but it seems I'll see him on a weekly basis. Somehow, I like him a little more in NWA. Also, Mr. Anderson is a perfect fit for this product. Make him a main player, please.

- Never quite understood how Allysin Kay never made it to WWE, she's good and has a distinct look, she could play a nice role there. Anyway, she plays a nice role in NWA too. Also, the title belt looked good to me in the broadcast, I guess I'm accepting it.

- James Storm was a babyface in the first episode. Here he came across more as a heel. At least to me. So it was weird at first. When Eli Drake interrupted him, tho, it made up for a great short segment that valued the NWA National Heavyweight championship like hell. It's like the title represents the second guy of the company, like the Intercontinental championship in the 80s. It's really good that secondary championships are portrayed as something.

- The Outlaws are way too overlooked. Thank god they didn't lost, and The Dawsons, well... Idk, I don't know if I like them just yet.

- The little feud between Nick Aldis and announcer Joe Galli is actually intriguing. Breath of fresh air to remind us that announcers are also part of the show and can portray an important role. I'm not sure if I get Kamille. She's something to look at, surely, and I want to see development about her silent valet persona.

Overall, a pretty nice show, once again.


----------



## Ironman Match

what's the deal with spoilers?
I put "NWA POWER arena" on google image 'cause i was playing create-an-arena on WWE games, and THREE photos from the tapings popped up, with clear images and caption of things that have yet to happens.
Then (to add insult to injury), couple of days ago i did a general research on "history of NWA wrestling", and guess what? among the first results there were some headlines like "NWA TAPINGS SPOILER: X wins title match" (yes, they put SPOILER and the winner in the same sentence, wituout hiding things)

maybe i was just unlucky, but still... s**t like this shouldn't happen, at all.


----------



## shandcraig

Ironman Match said:


> what's the deal with spoilers?
> I put "NWA POWER arena" on google image 'cause i was playing create-an-arena on WWE games, and THREE photos from the tapings popped up, with clear images and caption of things that have yet to happens.
> Then (to add insult to injury), couple of days ago i did a general research on "history of NWA wrestling", and guess what? among the first results there were some headlines like "NWA TAPINGS SPOILER: X wins title match" (yes, they put SPOILER and the winner in the same sentence, wituout hiding things)
> 
> maybe i was just unlucky, but still... s**t like this shouldn't happen, at all.


you could do that for any promotion. Anyways its bad luck cus ive looked up many different things in nwa wrestling images
and have not ran into any spoiler


----------



## Bennu

I want to see some masked wrestlers in NWA Powerrr, not just Lucha or Japanese junior wrestlers but any masked wrestler like say in the vain of Masked Superstar, The Destroyer, Mr. Wrestling or Kendo Nagasaki.


----------



## captainzombie

Bennu said:


> I want to see some masked wrestlers in NWA Powerrr, not just Lucha or Japanese junior wrestlers but any masked wrestler like say in the vain of Masked Superstar, The Destroyer, Mr. Wrestling or Kendo Nagasaki.


That would be cool, should bring back the Destroyer as a way to fit with the old school theme.

The show has started for the week. Aaron Stevens cracks me up, crazy that the WWE and Impact messed this guy up and didn't use him to his full potential.


----------



## ellthom

Arron Stevens is now back in my good graces again. This is the sort of stuff he was born for. God knows how they fucked him over in TNA but this stuff was amazing! :lmao


----------



## captainzombie

> This Is The NWA Podcast with guest Dave Lagana
> Interview available at TheNWAPod.com
> 
> On the lack of entrance music for the NWA Powerrr TV show: A lot of the guys were very concerned by it. I think the energy of the live audience really spoke to why it works. The live audience became the entrance music.
> 
> On being on YouTube rather than television: Well, YouTube is on television. I watch more YouTube, kids watch more YouTube than anything. YouTube is democratic. It’s all based on search, queries, and content subscribers. You see more of certain peoples content when you watch more of certain peoples content. So, I really believe in this platform a lot. I want to keep some version of the show on YouTube forever. I haven’t had a “real television” in 5 years… I have DirectTV Now just so I can watch wrestling, everything else I consume on YouTube, Hulu… We decide what we want. The people who lean that we just have to have a TV deal, do you know how expensive [that is]? There’s a lot of hoops you have to jump through. We had no network executives overseeing the show, no middle managers… once you take somebody’s money, you then work for that money, you have to answer to that money.
> 
> Why Impact is the only company the NWA won’t work with: The best way to describe it is, in doing business with people you find out what kind of business they want to do and that’s it. We’re not interested. We’ve done the dance with them, there was a strategic business reason why we did that then (The Empty Arena Match with Tim Storm and Jocephus) and that when fine, they were perfectly professional. There was stuff that happened that is not for public consumption and we’re just not interested because they didn’t seem interested in doing good business and it’s very give and take. By the way, Cody Rhodes knows how to do great business, Joe Koff knows how to do great business, they’re open to ideas. Ya know, it’s like “Listen guys, you see that $20 bill? What if I give you $5 for it?” That’s how some people want to do business.
> 
> On prior issues with James Storm and him understanding the NWA: I think he’s sees it now, but by the way, we’re all individual businesses. So you get a lot of people that have a lot of thoughts on what they see and they don’t see. So you just have to communicate with them and James believes he should be world champion. I want that in him. I want a talent that wants to be world champion. Eli Drake wants to be world champion. And what does that mean? He wants to show the world that he can be at the highest level. By the way, Nick Aldis was doing this same stuff back in TNA in 2014 or 2013 and the problem was, that place was a viper pit of politics, it makes Washington look like Sesame Street sometimes.
> 
> Other topics include the Nick Aldis, Kamille, and Joe Galli storyline, the backstage attitude of talent, Tim Storm’s role, the NWA Championship, and more.


I sort of disagree with Lagana on the entrance music deal, my question is what will they do when the PPVs come around, have no entrance music?


----------



## shandcraig

Oh nwa is making podcast again?epic. It stopped for a while. Instead of reading that I'll listen. 

The no entrances is fine for now. We all know it will come back when its right. They dint even have the space. 

Billy is so good with music and he will love to get back at that aspect of nwa but right now its not right. 

Im behind watching but i just cant believe how this very different yet very old approach is drawing me into everything more than any other product. Very fascinating

How did impact and wwe make me have no interest in this Aron guy, hes classic.


Who the hell buys dvds still, shame on themyou

I will forever hate this through rope camera angle


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> I sort of disagree with Lagana on the entrance music deal, my question is what will they do when the PPVs come around, have no entrance music?


He said they will probably have music for the PPV. And a new set.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Another amazing episode of Powerrr. It's the best thing going today in my opinion. I can't wait til Tuesday nights these days.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> He said they will probably have music for the PPV. And a new set.


That is awesome. I will have to listen to the podcast in full.

I enjoyed this weeks show yet again, but man as soon as the show ended I was WTF...... I want more. I know its me being selfish, but I would love to have a 1hr 20 min show each week. I hope that they can get to that point in a year.

What I do like is that each week they keep building on their storylines and matches, it's not like WWE where they pull nonsense out of a hat. So far I have noticed the same thing with AEW, so glad to see both promotions actually making sense of what they are presenting. 

Have to wonder where this Galli/Aldis/Kamille story is heading.

Do we know how much the PPV will cost, possibly $19.99?


----------



## Claro De Luna

Who else thinks Kamille is absolutely stunning? God she's hot.


----------



## Bennu

captainzombie said:


> That would be cool, should bring back the Destroyer as a way to fit with the old school theme.
> 
> The show has started for the week. Aaron Stevens cracks me up, crazy that the WWE and Impact messed this guy up and didn't use him to his full potential.


Unfortunately The Destroyer is longer on Earth with us any more:crying:


----------



## captainzombie

Bennu said:


> Unfortunately The Destroyer is longer on Earth with us any more:crying:


Unfortunately yeah :crying:. I would even take a new version of The Assassins if you guys remember them.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Z_vWzdm7y_U


----------



## kingnoth1n

captainzombie said:


> That is awesome. I will have to listen to the podcast in full.
> 
> I enjoyed this weeks show yet again, but man as soon as the show ended I was WTF...... I want more. I know its me being selfish, but I would love to have a 1hr 20 min show each week. I hope that they can get to that point in a year.
> 
> What I do like is that each week they keep building on their storylines and matches, it's not like WWE where they pull nonsense out of a hat. So far I have noticed the same thing with AEW, so glad to see both promotions actually making sense of what they are presenting.
> 
> Have to wonder where this Galli/Aldis/Kamille story is heading.
> 
> Do we know how much the PPV will cost, possibly $19.99?


Thats the point man...keep u hooked to have ur ass come back next week, the way wrestling should be!!!!!

They are literally doing everything right, they are so damned good I am actually considering dropping my money for the PPV, me and my buddy are talking about going to the sunday show the day after the ppv.


----------



## captainzombie

kingnoth1n said:


> Thats the point man...keep u hooked to have ur ass come back next week, the way wrestling should be!!!!!
> 
> They are literally doing everything right, they are so damned good I am actually considering dropping my money for the PPV, me and my buddy are talking about going to the sunday show the day after the ppv.


You guys should really considering going if you can, what they are doing is so good.

I'm hoping the PPV is $20-30 and it's an instant buy. Shit I was spending $60 for each AEW PPV, but would prefer the lower cost. Even the MLW PPV on 11/2 is $19.99.

It would have been awesome if they could have some how ripped off StarrCade for the December PPV name.....even naming it something like BattleCade. Sucks that they can't get the rights to some of this stuff that was such a mainstay with the NWA.


----------



## House of Mystery

I think what they're doing with Aldis/Kamille is my favorite thing in all of wrestling right now. It's intriguing & I don't know where it's going. At first, I thought it was going to be like Savage/Liz, with Aldis being heel & Kamille being face but now it feels like she's in on it too & that's throwing me. I dig it. She's definitely got a great presence about her. 

I'm digging a lot of what NWA is doing but I don't love it all. Like I'm not a fan of Cabana or Anderson. But one of the biggest strengths of Power to me is that the show is only an hour, so nothing really drags on too long because they have to keep segments short. So even if something pops up that I'm not a fan of, it doesn't last too terribly long. I'm appreciative of that.

I really like Eddie Kingston. He's a great promo. I look forward to NWA Power each week. I also like how they open the show with the social media stuff, making the fans feel like a part of the show. Although that has a limit, as I'm not a fan of the fans in the studio yelling stuff (basically heckling) during the studio promos. Like the Aron Stevens stuff this week had a cool moment with the Captain Morgan stuff but then because he acknowledged it they just kept yelling stuff & it felt too similar to WWE style "What!?" chants in terms of annoyance way too quickly. 

Still an enjoyable show & I like how they are building up the Dawsons Vs. Kingston/Homicide match.


----------



## TheMooreSD

Spoiler: NWA Powerrr Episode 3 - Moore's Pin Points



- Eddie Kingston is bad ass as hell. Probably the most legit sounding bad ass in wrestling, I love the guy and I want the Outlaws to beat the Dawsons really badly. I liked the Dawsons a little bit more in their promo, tho. But there's something in their look. The bald one looks too much like a baby. Actually, both of them, but the hair and beard of the other covers up for that. Idk...

- Marti Belle is cool. The short match was cool to remind us that she's in NWA too.

- Don't know Thunder Rosa, but her looks are great, specially with the face paint.

- Aron, what the hell? Not gonna lie, I laughed my kneecaps off, but it was so damn stupid. I can take it, tho.

- Caleb Konley is good. In fact, he's been good since EVOLVE's early days, and it's pretty nice to see him getting featured as more than the jobber he was on the first show. Didn't like Dan Parker, tho, too much of a generic cheap heat seeking heel.

- I really dig this cheering up persona of Eli Drake. The guy is a great promo, and only made Tim Storm look more sympathetic. Not that Tim needed it to look the most compelling babyface today (by far...), but it was great.

- Invisible Hair Cream... well, I'm dead right now.

- I think Jocephus has some potential, but I don't feel like I've seen his best. The segment with Cabana was ehn, really.

- Nick Aldis putting the roster over is just awesome and makes the NWA World's title more credible than it has been since it was on TNA. The issue with Joe Galli continues to develop. Idk when Kamille will talk, but I'm hyped for that moment.

- Ok, I liked the main event AND its result. I'm a strong defender of that theory that says a real team should not lose to a inpromptu team, plus the win got to showcase a little more of The Dawsons, and makes us buy a little more into Tim Storm's character. Of course The Outlaws chased The Dawsons post match. Cool.

It was the weakest Powerrr so far, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Stylebender

kingnoth1n said:


> Another amazing episode of Powerrr. It's the best thing going today in my opinion. I can't wait til Tuesday nights these days.


Yes!! Powerr and Dynamite are my go to now. I no longer suffer through wwe.


----------



## TripleG

They really make the best use of their A class talkers. I could listen to Eddie Kingston, Eli Drake, and this version of Aron Stevens talk all day.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Every time I try to just skim through shows for promos, I end up watching the whole show. Really speaks to how digestible NWA matches are with the old-school feel.


----------



## Massey24

Eli Drake is the perfect NWA hype man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I've enjoyed all three episodes so far. It's a pure throwback and nostalgia reigns supreme for me. I used to love Cornette but he is wearing a bit thin for me. I think my sense of what's humorous has changed since when I first heard him. Kamille rocks and I can't wait for Tropical Pirates. :mark


----------



## kingnoth1n

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I've enjoyed all three episodes so far. It's a pure throwback and nostalgia reigns supreme for me. I used to love Cornette but he is wearing a bit thin for me. I think my sense of what's humorous has changed since when I first heard him. Kamille rocks and I can't wait for Tropical Pirates. :mark


Ignore the JCE and rants, and pay attention to his delivery and content; he really gets into the logistics of a match that in turn boosts the psychology of what's going on. Perfect guy for color imo. Yeah I get it's pre-taped, but he has the talent to do this live too, been proven before, and anyone that rebutts this is being kind of naive.


----------



## LongPig666

Another tight production that doesn't seem like an hour long. Really enjoyable!

- *Eddie Kingston* is sooo good, I dont think he even try's anymore he is just brilliant naturally. Watched him recently in 'Progress ch. 94' and his promo stuff is second to none.
- Good Thunda Rosa video
- Can't wait for "*Thunder Pirates*". I hope its like that beach thing that Bulldog, Sting, Vader etc did. Aron Steven is really charismatic.
- Josephus and Cabana was great!
- Joe. Kamille doesn't want to speak. Leave her alone!!

*Invisible hair cream......I'd buy it!!*


----------



## Stellar

Eli Drake really does fit well with the NWA.

I like that Nick Aldis has concern for Tim Storm.


----------



## USAUSA1

Kingston promo was great. I thought they were going to wrestle the Dawson's. 

Aldis is amazing, he is legit. They need to keep Tim Storm around, he is over.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I really dig NWA. Is it my favorite wrestling show going today? Honestly. It probably is. I've been looking for something different for awhile and this is it. It's a mixture of retro and modern, not a subversion of retro - a mixture. Little details like their PPV being advertised as Into the (Fire Emoji) are just little touches of brilliance and visual novelty. The intros where they show youtube clips and social media engagement is the best I've seen it done in wrestling and really gives the impression that people are watching. 

The Promos - everyone who gives an interview can talk. Some are better than others. But everyone at least TRIES to talk. A lot of modern wrestling the people try to sound natural instead of sounding like Wrestlers. I don't care if it's just angry shouting, I missed it when wrestlers actually attempted to sound like they were feeling something. And everyone is professional. That timing and ENERGY and believability on the Cabana and Anderson promo - top tier. I love how the promo to match ratio is 1:1. Matches don't just start without context. People talk before or after every match and that's very sports-like. 

The competition drives everything. Characters have different flavors but at the end of the day, they all want gold. Matches reflect this. They're all competitive and desperate, nobody is doing flips for the sake of it or throwing super kicks just for a visual. Moves that should end matches, do end matches. 

And overall I just love the vibe of things being back to basics. Physical and verbal asskickings. No pyro, no big lights, no titantrons, no need for a huge crowd. Just sport and the personalities that drive it.


----------



## shandcraig

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I really dig NWA. Is it my favorite wrestling show going today? Honestly. It probably is. I've been looking for something different for awhile and this is it. It's a mixture of retro and modern, not a subversion of retro - a mixture. Little details like their PPV being advertised as Into the (Fire Emoji) are just little touches of brilliance and visual novelty. The intros where they show youtube clips and social media engagement is the best I've seen it done in wrestling and really gives the impression that people are watching.
> 
> The Promos - everyone who gives an interview can talk. Some are better than others. But everyone at least TRIES to talk. A lot of modern wrestling the people try to sound natural instead of sounding like Wrestlers. I don't care if it's just angry shouting, I missed it when wrestlers actually attempted to sound like they were feeling something. And everyone is professional. That timing and ENERGY and believability on the Cabana and Anderson promo - top tier. I love how the promo to match ratio is 1:1. Matches don't just start without context. People talk before or after every match and that's very sports-like.
> 
> The competition drives everything. Characters have different flavors but at the end of the day, they all want gold. Matches reflect this. They're all competitive and desperate, nobody is doing flips for the sake of it or throwing super kicks just for a visual. Moves that should end matches, do end matches.
> 
> And overall I just love the vibe of things being back to basics. Physical and verbal asskickings. No pyro, no big lights, no titantrons, no need for a huge crowd. Just sport and the personalities that drive it.



Yeah its drawing me in more than any other promotion for some reason.Only aspect im not liking as much is how the wrestling matches are because of the taped aspect and no entrances and shitty camera angle. 

I feel like they show something and all of the second switch to a split second of the next match and everyones in the ring ready to fight and its like oh ok shit here we go. Mainly its the camera though its killing me, I hope they push it back for next tapings,I know that certain has room behind it. Love the brand though !


----------



## Stetho

Not the best episode, but still good.
I can't really figure out the next challenger, maybe a surprise.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Kamillie is my new favorite wrestler to look at.
:banderas


----------



## USAUSA1

Stetho said:


> Not the best episode, but still good.
> I can't really figure out the next challenger, maybe a surprise.


Eli Drake and James Storm seems to be the top two.


----------



## USAUSA1

Corgan said he wants to do 30-40 episodes per year not 50. He also say there is a good chance another series will debut within the next couple of months,they could have three different type of shows running at the the same time.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Corgan said he wants to do 30-40 episodes per year not 50. He also say there is a good chance another series will debut within the next couple of months,they could have three different type of shows running at the the same time.


Any word on what the 2 other series would be ? first im hearing of this


----------



## Y.2.J

So much wrestling per week...but there's not a chance I don't watch Power.
Such an easy quick hour.

Another good episode.
I'm ready for another Aldis fight now...


----------



## BigCy

Darkest Lariat said:


> Kamillie is my new favorite wrestler to look at.
> :banderas


She's weird to me, her side profile is ugly but her straight on profile is hnnnnggg. Crazy how her angle makes all the difference.


----------



## Balls Mahoney

I love this show. I know I'm setting myself up for abuse here as I'm posting on a Wrestling forum here BUT I simply don't love wrestling enough to be watching like 10 hours of product a week. Doing that is what completely burnt me out. This I can just switch on for an hour and be hit with a fast pace of PROMO MATCH PROMO MATCH, have a good time with it and move on with my life. The thought of sitting through a 20 minute HHH style promo at the start of raw I just can't imagine doing anymore. And as much as I LOVE a long, well paced technical match I don't need to be seeing them on a regular basis. I like it to feel special when I do so. 

I'm happy to now watch these episodes when they air, the occasionally AEW show & perhaps 3 or 4 big WWE PPV's a year. Once again, I'm sorry I know people are super passionate about Wrestling around here & I hope my post doesn't come across that I'm above it, I just have other interests & I think I spent far too long 3-4 years ago watching everything to the point where I wasn't enjoying it anymore. 

but back to the point NWA rocks.


----------



## shandcraig

Balls Mahoney said:


> I love this show. I know I'm setting myself up for abuse here as I'm posting on a Wrestling forum here BUT I simply don't love wrestling enough to be watching like 10 hours of product a week. Doing that is what completely burnt me out. This I can just switch on for an hour and be hit with a fast pace of PROMO MATCH PROMO MATCH, have a good time with it and move on with my life. The thought of sitting through a 20 minute HHH style promo at the start of raw I just can't imagine doing anymore. And as much as I LOVE a long, well paced technical match I don't need to be seeing them on a regular basis. I like it to feel special when I do so.
> 
> I'm happy to now watch these episodes when they air, the occasionally AEW show & perhaps 3 or 4 big WWE PPV's a year. Once again, I'm sorry I know people are super passionate about Wrestling around here & I hope my post doesn't come across that I'm above it, I just have other interests & I think I spent far too long 3-4 years ago watching everything to the point where I wasn't enjoying it anymore.
> 
> but back to the point NWA rocks.




This is the probably the least please to get abused. This is what has been brought up on social media that NWA has almost had no negativity. Even if someone didnt like it they was respectful and just said it was not for them.Its very interesting that people are being respectful even if they dont like it but its been almost all positive about it.Of course even us that like it bring up things we want changed but of course nippicking.

Enjoy


----------



## Strike Force

Just watched the first two episodes, and I'll admit: I really liked it.

It's ridiculous and hokey and the old-school gimmick could wear thin, but so far, it's great fun. Give them credit for creating something fundamentally *different*, for better or worse.


----------



## shandcraig

They kinda stated its not really a old school gimmick but more the look. The promos is really a style that has been needed to come back for years. They even said the ppv comimg up wont look like this.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> Any word on what the 2 other series would be ? first im hearing of this


Ten Pounds of Gold, Powerrr and no idea of the third one.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Ten Pounds of Gold, Powerrr and no idea of the third one.


Oh right NWA Powerrr - Aftershock


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just watched episode 1. Fantastic. 

Forget the homage, it's great whatever they're going for. Great lighting, Crystal clear picture, a blatant and consistant theme. They committed and it went great. Love that it's only an hour.

I'll be subscribing.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Camille is wens3 from all angles 

Power seems more like a TV show than a wrestling show. It's 1 hour, the wrestlers have very defined roles, characters and clear plot points. Really put the "studio" in studio wrestling


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just watched the episodes 2 and 3. Great fun. The most enjoyable weekly wrestling show for me at the moment.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya its weird but I'm hooked more than any other show


----------



## Dave Santos

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Strike Force

shandcraig said:


> They kinda stated its not really a old school gimmick but more the look. The promos is really a style that has been needed to come back for years. They even said the ppv comimg up wont look like this.


"Gimmick" might not have been the right word - let's say an old-school _feel_. It's obviously trying to invoke memberberries for the 80s studio shows, and that's not a bad thing. Right now, for me, it's enjoyable in part because it's so incredibly different from WWE and even AEW and Impact. The question is whether that difference is enough to sustain audience interest. Personally, I have high hopes. I've liked every bit of it so far.


----------



## cease2exist

It's doing a lot of things that Jim Cornette would tell you is the proper way to do them in wrestling, building up bigger moves throughout the match and doing things that make sense and etc. But what does it for me is that the characters are interesting and polished and it's just not a stale show. It's only an hour and matches aren't overdrawn and boring.


----------



## BigCy

I did think the episode from last week was just a little too segment focused and could have used a little more in-ring action, I get they only have an hour and while AEW does too much wrestling and not enough segments I'm beginning to see NWA doing too many segments and not enough wrestling. Hopefully one of these gets the right balance. I'll still watch because I like that old school vibe and feel and I bet their PPV in December will be good and I'll likely get it.


----------



## House of Mystery

I think the big thing about Power for me (and AEW Dynamite too) that really benefits them is that because it feels new, the roster isn't all overexposed like in WWE. WWE has so much television to fill every week that it feels like no one is special & you just seen them all. In NWA, I have really only felt that way so far about Ken Anderson & Colt Cabana. Two guys that I felt stuck out, in a bad way, in NWA. Which is partially to me because they have been so prominently featured outside of NWA in other promotions. 

Anyway, looking forward to the show tonight. One of the shows I look forward to the most each week.


----------



## shandcraig

For me its not the new factor. I think the biggest thing this industry is not getting, wwe and fans. Its simplying branding that is the issue. Wwe has had horrible boring branding for at least 10 years. What i mean by that is its entire vision for its brand. The soft feel to everything, over directed, over pretty ect ect ect. Yet they refuse to rebrand but that might be an issue with stock holders. They branded several times back in its day, not sure why they stopped that.

Pumped for tonight!


----------



## MetalKiwi

15 mins to go !


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ricky Starks to be featured in the next "you talk too much" segway for Botchamania! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Catching up now and only a bit into it. Already noticed a huge change in post production. I love the feel of the editing and post production choice of music

As always i will forever hate the hard camera angle.


----------



## Massey24

Another good episode. 

Eli "Hype Man" Drake still at it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I really, really hope this is long term sustainable because its so damn good.


----------



## Dondada78

I noticed that most of the roster with the exception of Aldis, Eli, Tim Storm, James Storm, Ricky Starks, Bram, Royce Isaacs & Caleb Conley are generally out of shape. I like the throwback concept but get em in shape.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I really like Ricky Starks. Great wrestler, ton of charisma and attitude too, great promo. I like the hard cameras too. Cameras moving around and being all jumpy and shit is one of the things I hate most about wrestling 

Two things I didn't like as much - the promos are getting a little bit samey with everyone talking about how much "this is the show of men. let's settle this like men. we're gonna settle this like men with some six way men on men action (lol)". But I get that it's the theme of the show and I enjoy a show with a unified theme and personality. 

The other thing - I didn't care for the 6-man tag. One of the things I like about this show was how sporty it feels. A 6-man tag where if my team wins then my partner gets a shot at your title but if your team wins then you get a shot at my title BUT you also have to give up your title..... yeaaaah that's getting a little bit too far away from the spirit of competition, sportsmanship and it just kinda feels gimmicky. Hope there's less of that


----------



## USAUSA1

Not feeling Ricky Starks but this is the most I ever enjoyed Ken Anderson. Love the Dawson's.


----------



## Donnie

4 weeks in and one thing is clear, a thing that should have been clear after HIGH NOON. Eddie Kingston is the best promo in wrestling, and one of the best dudes in the game. He should chase Nick for the next 6 months until he beats him for the belt :banderas


----------



## RainmakerV2

I dont get the Dawsons at all. That match was a virtual squash. They beat the fuck outta Kingston and Homicide. Their promos are mediocre and they look like obese C movie horror villians. Dont get it at all.


----------



## Psychosocial

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont get the Dawsons at all. That match was a virtual squash. They beat the fuck outta Kingston and Homicide. Their promos are mediocre and they look like obese C movie horror villians. Dont get it at all.


Have they used The War Kings yet? Or are they still in OVW? I remember them working some of the PPVs earlier this year.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh yeah, and that constant drum beating for Thunder Rosa is God damned ANNOYING. It was enough i had to hear that dumb promo every week, now they're piping it in when she actually appears in the ring. Like, fuck off with that please. Im gonna have a seizure.


----------



## Donnie

RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont get the Dawsons at all. That match was a virtual squash. They beat the fuck outta Kingston and Homicide. Their promos are mediocre and they look like obese C movie horror villians. Dont get it at all.


I'd bet my life :cornette loves them because he thinks they're BADASS' 

They're pretty fucking terrible, and having to watch Eddie sell for them wasn't a ton of fun :mj2


----------



## RainmakerV2

Donnie said:


> I'd bet my life :cornette loves them because he thinks they're BADASS'
> 
> They're pretty fucking terrible, and having to watch Eddie sell for them wasn't a ton of fun :mj2


They dont look badass at all. They look like fat homeless products of incest to me.


----------



## shandcraig

what are some predictions of matches for INTO THE FIRE ?


----------



## Stetho

Ricky Starks is really growing on me, I wonder what's the ceiling for this kid.
Tag team action was really bad tho. The Dawsons suck and there's no reason Kingston should be the one jobbing like that.

The issue with taping so many episodes at once is that it ends up looking pretty stale. They need some more midcard storylines and some more (good) wrestlers. If they want fat bearded fuckers at least get Caveman Ugg, he looks young and good in the ring. I think Marty the Moth from LU would do pretty well in this environnement as well.


----------



## shandcraig

Stetho said:


> Ricky Starks is really growing on me, I wonder what's the ceiling for this kid.
> Tag team action was really bad tho. The Dawsons suck and there's no reason Kingston should be the one jobbing like that.
> 
> The issue with taping so many episodes at once is that it ends up looking pretty stale. They need some more midcard storylines and some more (good) wrestlers. If they want fat bearded fuckers at least get Caveman Ugg, he looks young and good in the ring. I think Marty the Moth from LU would do pretty well in this environnement as well.


That is a good point. Because this shows so limited to its range that so many tapings at ince is difficult


----------



## Dondada78

I love the idea of Marty the Moth Martinez in the NWA. The Dawson's are a throwback bruiser tag team. I also noticed there's no African American representation in the NWA without Willy Mack, hopefully that will be addressed shortly. Hopefully with guys like mysterious Q, Terrell tempo or someone who keeps themselves in shape.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Yeah when you look at the Dawsons it's obvious right away that they're meant to be a throwback. But I mean.... they still suck. Their finisher looks hilariously bad. And yeah visually they are really bland. 

The show could stand to have better wrestling and better wrestlers. This is a throwback show, so I don't expect long epic matches - they want you to pay for that stuff, like in the old days. But the match quality could still be better.


----------



## famicommander

https://www.nationalwrestlingallian...y-national-wrestling-alliance-on-jim-cornette

Jim Cornette saying fans should kill themselves and/or be hanged publicly.


----------



## shandcraig

well wrestling fans are the worst after all. Sneaky professional way for NWA to get away with keeping him lol


----------



## virus21

famicommander said:


> https://www.nationalwrestlingallian...y-national-wrestling-alliance-on-jim-cornette
> 
> Jim Cornette saying fans should kill themselves and/or be hanged publicly.


At this point, I think he needs help


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Cornette gonna Cornette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


----------



## NascarStan

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


Championship Wrestling from Hollywood is on YouTube and is very good, if you like NWA you'll like that as well


----------



## famicommander

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


Just use Fite TV instead of Youtube.

It has MLW, ROH, CWFH, CMLL, ROW, etc every week for free.

There are not many big Youtube promotions because Youtube limits how much wrestling content can be monetized via ad money.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

lol next JC Experience will be great.


----------



## Dave Santos

famicommander said:


> https://www.nationalwrestlingallian...y-national-wrestling-alliance-on-jim-cornette
> 
> Jim Cornette saying fans should kill themselves and/or be hanged publicly.


I listened to his new podcast and he defended himself while using the death threat analogy. Personally i thought it went to far and he defended himself again. Then he went on to say he hates cancel culture and people being offended, but he is ok if guys like Trump or "other" famous people are cancelled. As long as everyday people who have no influence are not cancelled, he is ok with that. Problem is that if rich and controversial people are cancelled, they will backlash and try cancelling the everyday person.Usually I am ok with him saying whatever he wants as it doesnt invilve suicide/murder.



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


Booker T also has a promotion called reality of wrestling which is free on Youtube.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Dave Santos said:


> I listened to his new podcast and he defended himself while using the death threat analogy. Personally i thought it went to far and he defended himself again. Then he went on to say he hates cancel culture and people being offended, but he is ok if guys like Trump or "other" famous people are cancelled. As long as everyday people who have no influence are not cancelled, he is ok with that. Problem is that if rich and controversial people are cancelled, they will backlash and try cancelling the everyday person.Usually I am ok with him saying whatever he wants as it doesnt invilve suicide/murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booker T also has a promotion called reality of wrestling which is free on Youtube.




It’s very strange with Cornette. Sometimes I like to listen to him, I enjoy hearing his opinions about wrestling, but whenever he talks about pretty much anything else, I think “why am I listening to this lunatic?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychosocial

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


As mentioned earlier, use Fite TV instead of YouTube. Most wrestling content aside from PPVs are free to view just as they are on YT and there's a lot more options on there.

This is a basic weekly schedule of the wrestling content on there:

*Monday*
Capitol Wrestling @ 6pm ET
ROH Wrestling @ 7pm ET
SWA Championship Wrestling @ 9pm ET

*Tuesday*
WWL @ 6pm ET
Championship Wrestling from Arizona @ 7pm ET
MLW Fusion @ 8pm ET

*Wednesday*
Back Breakers Wrestling @ 7pm ET
Tampa Bay Pro Wrestling @ 8pm ET

*Thursday*
IHW Wrestling @ 8pm ET
Rocky Mountain Pro @ 9pm ET

*Friday*
IPW New Zealand @ 7pm ET
Victory Championship Wrestling @ 8pm ET

*Sunday*
Reality of Wrestling @ 4pm ET
Championship Wrestling from Hollywood @ 7pm ET

On Youtube though, in addition to MLW, AEW Dark, and NWA, you could watch ROW, CMLL, PCW, CWFH, and OVW as they put up episodes every week. Probably more too. That's all on top of the 7 weekly shows between WWE/AEW/IMPACT/WOW/NJPW on national or broadcast TV. So much wrestling available these days.


----------



## Dave Santos

Psychosocial know his stuff.




Is there any word on if Championship wrestling from hollywood are still in collaboration with NWA? I read a post a few pages back that mentioned NWA taking a couple of weeks off from the studio. So could their wrestlers still show up on episodes of Championship wrestling as a crossover like they used to do?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I like Powerrr a lot. It's not the best but it works for me. Now besides MLW, are there any other promotions that are available on Youtube? Just trying to find other alternatives to WWE.


One thats not been mentioned yet is USA Championship Wrestling, its stylistically similar to old school territory days Memphis, with Lawler featured quite frequently.


----------



## Psychosocial

Dave Santos said:


> Psychosocial know his stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any word on if Championship wrestling from hollywood are still in collaboration with NWA? I read a post a few pages back that mentioned NWA taking a couple of weeks off from the studio. So could their wrestlers still show up on episodes of Championship wrestling as a crossover like they used to do?


I only saw the first episode of Power (don't have much time to watch weekly wrestling, despite all the options) and I saw clips from CWFH shown there in the lead up to the Aldis/Storm match so I assume there is a collaboration.

Don't know if they'll do or be willing to do crossover appearances though but would be nice if they did. Wrestling companies below the biggest ones need each other to thrive and stay alive and if NWA should partner with anyone, it's CWFH as they're probably the closest thing to the product and vision that they have for their own.



Lesnar Turtle said:


> One thats not been mentioned yet is USA Championship Wrestling, its stylistically similar to old school territory days Memphis, with Lawler featured quite frequently.


Is this the one? I forgot about them but yeah that's another option.


----------



## shandcraig

So what time does the show go live on YouTube? I always seem to miss the start of when it goes live every week?


----------



## Psychosocial

shandcraig said:


> So what time does the show go live on YouTube? I always seem to miss the start of when it goes live every week?


6:05pm ET


----------



## shandcraig

I cant get over how amazing this intro is. There is no wrestling intro today that is different and as good as this. Plus another thing i like about it is its a long intro. Gets me so hyped and honestly i cant wait for them to do Powerrr road shows. Yes ahead of myself lol


----------



## shandcraig

Omg retro mania wrestling is going to be epic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Aron's promo was gold and the crowd played into it perfectly. Good shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Is it me or does the presentation feel different/better tonight? Of course all if that will evolve and change as they figure that all out.

Just seams better tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger

Storm looks like he's about shed a tear. :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Tim is turning heel for sure. Fuck did you see that look at the end of that interview. Tim had tears but i also swear it had some darkness lol


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that dont like the womens belt having a white strap? Black feels more important


----------



## Ham and Egger

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that dont like the womens belt having a white strap? Black feels more important


I dont mind the color but having the champions face in the center of it is too weird for me.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aron Stevens is amazing. I love Thunder Rosa.


----------



## shandcraig

Ham and Egger said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Em i the only one that dont like the womens belt having a white strap? Black feels more important
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind the color but having the champions face in the center of it is too weird for me.
Click to expand...

I really hated it at first cus the belt would look great with the nwa logo in that middle circle. But it also might be the photo of her thats weird lol. Sorta growing on me but still think the logo would be better as the rest of the design is good besides the white strap


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Just watched this week’s Thunderrr, first one I’ve seen. Definitely an old school feel, and in a good way. Good looking roster (that I saw tonight, anyway), good wrestling, but a tad too much blah-blah for my liking. Some of it was obviously needed, but a few segments dragged on a bit too long for me. I’d love to see it in front of a bigger audience, as I think it could have a real big-time feel. Cornette of course is still gold on the mic and adds a lot to show. Good to see Eli Drake again — he looks right at home here. Overall a very cool show, pretty sure I’ll be watching more of it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Sandow is ridiculous and gets nuclear heat with his promos; and those flesh colored tights were ridiculous; good heat. Great story between Storm and Aldis, Aldis is the best in the business at the moment. Presentation here was really solid and I noticed some improvements to an already great show. This was the best episode of Powerrr thus far (I know I say this every week but its just the truth).

As a side note, these crowds are mic'd really fucking good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is Aldis forming a stable on the low? I am getting that vibe.

Starks is slowly growing on me but I am not there yet. 

Rock n Roll Express in the nwa is beautiful. The tag team division needs them.


----------



## Massey24

A person like Starks in an environment like NWA just gives me heavy AC Slater vibes.

Tonight's episode of Powerrr was definitely better than tonight's Dark. 

About that NWA video game, sorta, I'd love to have that arena in Fire Pro!


----------



## USAUSA1

Massey24 said:


> A person like Starks in an environment like NWA just gives me heavy AC Slater vibes.
> 
> Tonight's episode of Powerrr was definitely better than tonight's Dark.
> 
> About that NWA video game, sorta, I'd love to have that arena in Fire Pro!


----------



## Massey24

USAUSA1 said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I might be in actual love with Thunder Rosa. Goddamn that woman. I'm not one to lose it over a hot girl on the internet but for.... She's got the best body in wrestling and her voice mannerisms and attitude just do something to me.

She's probably got the best ring gear too and her style is so sudden and exciting, going from brutal looking strangulation one minute to suddenly dropping down feet first on that girl from the sky. 

Love, love, love Rosa. Instant favorite woman in all of wrestling right now besides Asuka. And I hope one day I get a never ending Asuka v Rosa feud

Ricky Starks has done something memorable every single week. Is he the most charismatic cruiserweight in the world or what? Big fan of. Talking, wrestling, good look. Stroke daddy is a total package. Loved their match too. Stevens is one of the best heels going. 

Interested to see what happens next week with Magnus and Kamille and Anderson 

Real great episode though. Best wrestling I've watched this week.


----------



## HoHo

The past few Weeks I've been with the meh attitude towards NWA Powerr, but this Week had a great turn in the right direction I feel. I loved how the NWA Georgia Crowd gave it hard towards Aron Stevens and God bless him for finishing his Promo getting what he needed to say. Too bad him finding out he's related to William Shakespeare didn't give him any powers to beat Starks later in the night, but I'll talk about that a little later. The Dawsons got in a nice squash earlier in the Show then they got confronted by Outlaw Inc. I did find it funny that the Dawsons needed to think about a Contendership Match and Kingston saying what is their needed to think about put it over the top for me. Good those fools found out later what Kingston said clearly those brains of theirs aren't working on full blast.

The Interview with Tim Storm and Aldis was really interesting to watch. Aldis is getting in the head of the former NWA Champion almost to the point where I feel he's trying to get Storm to join up with him. Why else keep talking to him keeping his confidence up if not to use it as an asset down the line right? Still it came off great just hope it has a great payoff for both guys later down the road.

Thunder Rosa really owned this Week during this Episode. She handles Vox and she doesn't even show her hand, then beats down Kay with ease, and then she's been plotting obviously with Belle Weeks prior to get her on her side. Belle might have a shot to do some great things with Rosa now and it's going to be surprising what Kay as the face looks like vs these two ladies. The Women's Division is heating up hell yeah! Okay now to that 2 outta 3 falls Match between Starks and Stevens. If the plan was just to put over Starks you already did that before, and you do it again....okay why? Why should I take Stevens seriously anymore when Stevens can't get a win over Starks even in his own type of Match? Oh well Cornette's Commentary during this Match was amazing "Stevens dresses in the dark" or how about "Stevens couldn't play dead if you shot him":swamps

I don't know how to feel about Colt Cabana winning back the NWA National Title from James Storm. Just Weeks ago this guy was making fun of Storm yet the fans are fully behind the guy winning the Title back? What is going on with sexy ass Kamille showing up with all the distractions as well. I get it Colt is in the good graces with Aldis, but he's a face and Aldis is not to me and him have Kamille show up clearly is going to get him to have to defend his NWA World Title vs Storm now. Colt's win is with an asterisk more than ever now I feel. The Match was good and it left a sour taste in my mouth after the Match because of all that mess going on. Outlaw Inc also beat The Dawsons which was a solid Match, but damn I did mark out for The Rock and Roll Express showing up. Does this mean Rock and Roll Express vs Wild Card for the NWA Tag Titles is that going to happen? I haven't seen them today do they still got it or not, are we in for a treat if it happens?


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


>


That is so awesome that they added the studio in there. Do we know besides Aldis, Idol, Cabana, and the NWA World title if there will be more of the NWA roster? Now that would be awesome if they can get most of the roster in there.

I'm honestly surprised more companies like ROH, NWA, Impact, MLW, etc. to name a few have not tried to get their rosters in Fire Pro W.


----------



## shandcraig

HoHo said:


> The past few Weeks I've been with the meh attitude towards NWA Powerr, but this Week had a great turn in the right direction I feel. I loved how the NWA Georgia Crowd gave it hard towards Aron Stevens and God bless him for finishing his Promo getting what he needed to say. Too bad him finding out he's related to William Shakespeare didn't give him any powers to beat Starks later in the night, but I'll talk about that a little later. The Dawsons got in a nice squash earlier in the Show then they got confronted by Outlaw Inc. I did find it funny that the Dawsons needed to think about a Contendership Match and Kingston saying what is their needed to think about put it over the top for me. Good those fools found out later what Kingston said clearly those brains of theirs aren't working on full blast.
> 
> The Interview with Tim Storm and Aldis was really interesting to watch. Aldis is getting in the head of the former NWA Champion almost to the point where I feel he's trying to get Storm to join up with him. Why else keep talking to him keeping his confidence up if not to use it as an asset down the line right? Still it came off great just hope it has a great payoff for both guys later down the road.
> 
> Thunder Rosa really owned this Week during this Episode. She handles Vox and she doesn't even show her hand, then beats down Kay with ease, and then she's been plotting obviously with Belle Weeks prior to get her on her side. Belle might have a shot to do some great things with Rosa now and it's going to be surprising what Kay as the face looks like vs these two ladies. The Women's Division is heating up hell yeah! Okay now to that 2 outta 3 falls Match between Starks and Stevens. If the plan was just to put over Starks you already did that before, and you do it again....okay why? Why should I take Stevens seriously anymore when Stevens can't get a win over Starks even in his own type of Match? Oh well Cornette's Commentary during this Match was amazing "Stevens dresses in the dark" or how about "Stevens couldn't play dead if you shot him":swamps
> 
> I don't know how to feel about Colt Cabana winning back the NWA National Title from James Storm. Just Weeks ago this guy was making fun of Storm yet the fans are fully behind the guy winning the Title back? What is going on with sexy ass Kamille showing up with all the distractions as well. I get it Colt is in the good graces with Aldis, but he's a face and Aldis is not to me and him have Kamille show up clearly is going to get him to have to defend his NWA World Title vs Storm now. Colt's win is with an asterisk more than ever now I feel. The Match was good and it left a sour taste in my mouth after the Match because of all that mess going on. Outlaw Inc also beat The Dawsons which was a solid Match, but damn I did mark out for The Rock and Roll Express showing up. Does this mean Rock and Roll Express vs Wild Card for the NWA Tag Titles is that going to happen? I haven't seen them today do they still got it or not, are we in for a treat if it happens?




I can see that for sure, Though ive liked it so far from the start i see very clearly how the start of course has been a lets figure out this concept as we go and the first few episodes did fill thrown together compared to more in depth story and direction this week was.


Plus you can tell they have been figuring out shooting angles big time. It was sorta shit the first few weeks but production in various ways seemed much better this week


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That Kamille/Anderson moment was quite interesting. I wonder where that will lead to.


----------



## shandcraig

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> That Kamille/Anderson moment was quite interesting. I wonder where that will lead to.


True. Not sure what it is but she really stood out with that segment with her outfit and it really presented her in a less bodyguard way And the more of this like magical fairy tale character in a good way.
I think Billy has got something special here I hope she's around for a while


----------



## DOPA

Consider me also on the Thunder Rosa hype train. Girl's vignettes alone had me interested and she absolutely delivered. Fantastic offense, everything looked believable, unique look.....obviously and she has a real presence and mystique about her. Instantly made me a fan. The stuff with Belle also was great and intriguing.

Aside from the Dawson's who I'm really having a hard time in seeing anything in, this show was great, probably the best episode thus far.


----------



## USAUSA1

They do need a young babyface small guys tag team. They also need a super heavyweight and another women's wrestler to round out the roster.


----------



## ByTor

Episode 5 popped up in my Youtube recommendations last night. Checked it out on a whim and almost immediately fell in love with this promotion. It's a blatant homage to 80s territorial wrestling. Love the vibe. Watched the first episode this afternoon and hope to catch up on the rest before the week is out. This is already my favorite wrestling show in at least the past 10 years. Maybe even the last 14 years.


----------



## shandcraig

Cant wait for the ppv


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> They do need a young babyface small guys tag team. They also need a super heavyweight and another women's wrestler to round out the roster.


I expect a lot of new people at the next taping


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Call me easily impressed but this is hands down my favorite wrestling promotion out right now. The polished old school presentation, the larger than life wrestling, the promos and that sweet sweet theme song. 

The fact that its easily accessible on YouTube is also great. Nothing but love for this show right now. I loved Impact when Billy Corgan was involved and its great to see him still being involved in wrestling and succeeding with NWA


----------



## ObsoleteMule

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I might be in actual love with Thunder Rosa. Goddamn that woman. I'm not one to lose it over a hot girl on the internet but for.... She's got the best body in wrestling and her voice mannerisms and attitude just do something to me.
> 
> She's probably got the best ring gear too and her style is so sudden and exciting, going from brutal looking strangulation one minute to suddenly dropping down feet first on that girl from the sky.
> 
> Love, love, love Rosa. Instant favorite woman in all of wrestling right now besides Asuka. And I hope one day I get a never ending Asuka v Rosa feud


Yo i thought i was the only one who was feeling this way about her. Baby girl has had my heart since I first saw her slithering around as Kobra Moon back in LU. That woman is just WOW


----------



## Dave Santos

Looks like Nwa has reached its consistent viewer base. This will be 3 weeks in a row with 200 000 views after the 1 week mark.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The thing about YouTube is that I'd be careful putting a cap on what kind of interest a show is capable of garnering.

It's not really comparable to cable or the ratings system. With TV you can extrapolate a shoe's potential based on things like ratings (which are fixed in time), the platform's availability in households etc.

YouTube doesn't have a household availability stat. Wherever people can access internet - phones, consoles, and any time morning, day or night, with no extra charge on top of the ISP fees - people can access NWA

And the YouTube algorithm is so unpredictable. Power could trend at the right time and explode in viewership. Trending and recommendations and getting those clicks, that's what it's all about. Usually channels that do a strong and steady 100k+ only grow over time. The peak is not usually at the beginning of a YouTube channel's lifespan


----------



## USAUSA1

Ricky Starks being fresh and clean.


----------



## shandcraig

I hate these skinny pants these days, Looks lame on everyone. Hes still great though lol


----------



## dodona

shandcraig said:


> I hate these skinny pants these days, Looks lame on everyone. Hes still great though lol


I agree.


----------



## shandcraig

dodona said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate these skinny pants these days, Looks lame on everyone. Hes still great though lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

Theres a difference between looking classy and to metro. These days young people are to out if touch and have turned class into some metro gimmick. Though i think nick and him are probably similar age lol nick is traditional


----------



## USAUSA1

Live pre show from Jay Cal. Nwa blog writer 

https://youtu.be/GAKvEYBPWzw


----------



## shandcraig

That new poster with the into the fire logo was fire! Dont see it anywhere yet to post it


----------



## shandcraig

I like that she spoke in Spanish but they should have had words pop on screen lol


----------



## shandcraig

What do you guys think the news is by Billy corgan? From his words it sounds like either a tv deal or road tour in 2020. From what he said it cant really be anything else


Nick dresses so well

With Billy's skills and music connection's he really needs to bring entrance themes


----------



## Ham and Egger

The wild cards are such a random tag team. I don't even get how they even won the championships.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> What do you guys think the news is by Billy corgan? From his words it sounds like either a tv deal or road tour in 2020. From what he said it cant really be anything else
> 
> With Billy's skills and music connection's he really needs to bring entrance themes


It's my one complaint since the show debuted, they really need some entrance music for sure. Even the old NWA in the studio had entrance music, this way of doing things just doesn't work for me. Hopefully they add it in next set of tapings.

I hope that this announcement delivers and it is not a ploy for NWA to build up their marketing list. Imagine a TV deal, that would be really sick considering they have only been around for such a short period of time with this incarnation of the NWA.

I still have hopes that the show is expanding to 1hr 20min, that would be simple enough to make me happy.



Ham and Egger said:


> The wild cards are such a random tag team. I don't even get how they even won the championships.


I do feel like they are so random, but they have been teaming for quite awhile.

Wonder what this altercation here at the end leads to with everyone involved, maybe some kind of multi-man match?

Does anyone think that Question Mark is Jocephus?


----------



## ByTor

^Question Mark is definitely Jocephus. I "solved the mystery" during QM's 2nd vignette.

Discovered NWA Powerrr last week. Loved it. Binge watched all 5 episodes. Was literally more hyped for this show than any wrestling show since Wrestlemania 25.......

And it was kind of a dud. I just wasn't feeling it this week. Main event sucked. The Wild Cards are bad. And no Tim Storm is unforgivable.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its probably the live YouTube special Lagana mentioned on the nwa podcast.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Its probably the live YouTube special Lagana mentioned on the nwa podcast.


I must have missed that. But based off what billy said that dont seem to make sense. What he is saying is people are saying is this it for NWA will they be anything else grow ect. So i think hes implying something else.Maybe you're right but why would billy hold off on telling us simply hes going to do a live youtube show.Its to small to be held off and such an ordeal. 

Either way im happy lol just curious


----------



## USAUSA1

Ric Flair YouTube account was watching tonight show .


----------



## Donnie

James Storm and the lawsuit from Brody's widow kicked Jocephus SO hard in the fucking skull, the man thinks he's a question mark :cornette 

Thunda Rosa rules :cozy

As does Eddie. Push that man to the NWA title so he can have a moment in the sun roud


----------



## ByTor

Rewatching it now. I was too hard on this show in my earlier post. Still don't think it's one of their top tier offerings but it's a lot better when I'm paying full attention and not getting distracted by the Youtube chat box or a million other things. For that reason I don't think I'm going to watch it live again. 

I got a kick out of Question Mark, who is totally not Jocephus by the way. I thought it was too. I was wrong. It's obviously not him. Jocephus is a brawler. Question Mark is a martial artist. Jocephus never flies. Question Mark hit a 2nd rope missile dropkick. Jocephus doesn't wear a mask. Question Mark does. Definitely not the same guy. No way in hell. The mystery continues.....

E Li Drake did a great job of shutting down the "Question Mark" chants.

I didn't think Tony Falk's Waffles and Tire Irons would ever be topped. Little did I know Tony Falk's Rasslin' Farm was in my future. He needs to show up at a taping. Hell, make it pay per view. He'd instantly be Tim Storm levels of over as a babyface. 

Wild Cards still do nothing for me and this show definitely needed more Tim Storm though.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Kingston and Homicide vs The Wildcards was LIT. Proper professional wrestling. Amazing psychology, great facials by Kingston and selling on the apron post hot tag, and his selling is phenomenal. People need to go out of their way to watch that one.


----------



## USAUSA1

I usually re-watch the show on the weekends. Second viewing are usually better.

Murdoch spinebuster and top rope bulldog was great. 

Aron is HELLA OVER, people love him.

I wonder what's Kamille problem? What was the ending about?

That PPV price tag is a little high but I will order it this time around.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I usually re-watch the show on the weekends. Second viewing are usually better.
> 
> Murdoch spinebuster and top rope bulldog was great.
> 
> Aron is HELLA OVER, people love him.
> 
> I wonder what's Kamille problem? What was the ending about?
> 
> That PPV price tag is a little high but I will order it this time around.


I must have missed it, did they say how much the PPV was going to cost?


----------



## Ham and Egger

captainzombie said:


> I must have missed it, did they say how much the PPV was going to cost?


$24.99. 

Not a bad price point but I'm curious about the card. I'd pay depending on who's challenging for the World title and if Ricky Starks can have a real proper match with a good worker. I enjoy their shows but I find their tag and women division to be lacking.


----------



## captainzombie

Ham and Egger said:


> $24.99.
> 
> Not a bad price point but I'm curious about the card. I'd pay depending on who's challenging for the World title and if Ricky Starks can have a real proper match with a good worker. I enjoy their shows but I find their tag and women division to be lacking.


Thanks! It's $5 more than what I would have wanted to pay for an NWA PPV 2 months in, but it's not that bad of a price. I'll probably end up ordering it depending on how the card plays out and I find it odd that we don't quite have a clear cut World title match contender yet with a month away considering that Corgan and Lagana want to build things up.

I wonder if they are building towards a multi-team tag team match for the tag titles at the PPV.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

?The Question Mark? is gold. 

I think Kamille will turn on Aldis at some point. Can't figure the reason other than her seeing him getting softer.


----------



## TripleG

The ending to this week's show was awkward and messy. 

However, The Question Mark has my interest, lol. Could this be the goofball gimmick that Cornette will secretly hate, but can't say anything about because he works for the show and its already over?


----------



## shandcraig

Kamile is so good with nick though


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

shandcraig said:


> Kamile is so good with nick though


Yeah thats true. Who knows maybe she will make him cruder but Aldis is the ace and I don't see that many faces to carry on the chase in that regard.


----------



## RiverFenix

Who is the Question Mark? 

Trevor Murdoch was always a sneaky favorite of mine. Good to see he's still making a go at it. If he could lose about 40lbs I'd like to see a national company give him another run. 

Roster seems to be made of wrestlers who thought they were too good for Impact, though who WWE doesn't want.


----------



## EmbassyForever

the show is still fun. great flow and easy watch.
but yeah, i have no reason to actually buy their PPVs when most TV matches been forgettable at best.


----------



## Dave Santos

captainzombie said:


> Thanks! It's $5 more than what I would have wanted to pay for an NWA PPV 2 months in, but it's not that bad of a price. I'll probably end up ordering it depending on how the card plays out and I find it odd that we don't quite have a clear cut World title match contender yet with a month away considering that Corgan and Lagana want to build things up.
> 
> I wonder if they are building towards a multi-team tag team match for the tag titles at the PPV.


There were two pirce points. 19.99 and 25.00. Pretty sure if you order it early it goes for $19.99.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

EmbassyForever said:


> the show is still fun. great flow and easy watch.
> but yeah, i have no reason to actually buy their PPVs when most TV matches been forgettable at best.


You don't get it.

The matches on television for the NWA are story driven they aren't designed to be 5 star classics but instead have different purposes.

For example:

- Murdoch Vs Conley - Get Murdoch over. Traditional style with links to the legendary Harley Race. Put him on TV, see if he gets over.

- Women's tag - Showcase Rosa and Belle. Remind the fans of what happened last week and have them looking strong for the eventual confrontation with Allysin Kay.

- The Question Mark match - Again, not designed to be even close to a five star indyriffic classic but to debut a compelling and mysterious character.

- Main Event - Bit of a feud ender because both teams had some beef lately with one another. Makes the relatively unknown Wildcards look strong by beating two bigger names in Kingston and Homicide.


They're not going out there trying to have 5 star matches and that's why they've connected so well with everyone. A lot of wrestling fans such as myself don't care about a good match unless it has reason or purpose behind it. I don't care if a guy does a 675 pancake flop onto 8 guys on the floor.

You will likely get great traditional style matches on the PPV depending what happens between now and then but if you're tuning in looking for good matches devoid of story you're probably better off tuning into AEW or literally any other independent in the world.


----------



## captainzombie

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> The matches on television for the NWA are story driven they aren't designed to be 5 star classics but instead have different purposes.
> 
> For example:
> 
> - Murdoch Vs Conley - Get Murdoch over. Traditional style with links to the legendary Harley Race. Put him on TV, see if he gets over.
> 
> - Women's tag - Showcase Rosa and Belle. Remind the fans of what happened last week and have them looking strong for the eventual confrontation with Allysin Kay.
> 
> - The Question Mark match - Again, not designed to be even close to a five star indyriffic classic but to debut a compelling and mysterious character.
> 
> - Main Event - Bit of a feud ender because both teams had some beef lately with one another. Makes the relatively unknown Wildcards look strong by beating two bigger names in Kingston and Homicide.
> 
> 
> They're not going out there trying to have 5 star matches and that's why they've connected so well with everyone. A lot of wrestling fans such as myself don't care about a good match unless it has reason or purpose behind it. I don't care if a guy does a 675 pancake flop onto 8 guys on the floor.
> 
> You will likely get great traditional style matches on the PPV depending what happens between now and then but if you're tuning in looking for good matches devoid of story you're probably better off tuning into AEW or literally any other independent in the world.


Agreed, plus this incarnation of the NWA has brought back squash matches. While we may get 1-2 a week, you aren't constantly burning through matches and feuds this way. The issue is that all of this went down the drain in the 90's when we had both WWE and WCW at each others throats week in week out. I grew up watching wrestling in the 80's and early 90's when you had 3-4 squash matches on a card and then the main event was between mid to top tier talent. Sometimes, the whole card was squash matches. We only had 4 PPV's a year with Saturday Night's Main Event for WWF and Clash of the Champions for NWA/WCW sprinkled in to blow off the feuds that were started on the regular TV shows. 

Again the times have changed from those days, but I think for companies like NWA, Impact, AEW, ROH, etc. it wouldn't hurt to sprinkle some of these squash matches on a show each week. It allows the talent to go out there and show off their 5-6 best moves, and then cutting a promo before or after the match and possibly starting some feud along the way.

This is one of the issues that I have with post Monday Night War wrestling, sometimes you will have two guys or girls that have fought each other 3-5 times in the span of 2 months. To me that kills the feud, because you get a WWE situation where at one point how much more could I see of Orton vs. Cena #1786237846129643.

For example in 1990 WWF, this was an episode of Superstars where you have top talent beating enhancement talent in matches, with your ME against two mid-tier talent, and guys cutting promos throughout.

Dusty Rhodes won a squash; 
Bad News Brown downed Jim Gorman;
Ted Dibiase bested Jim Evans; 
WWF World Tag Champions Andre The Giant and Haku defeated Scott Fulton and Al Burke; 
Jim Duggan battled The Honkytonk Man to a double count-out.


For the next set of tapings, I really hope that Corgan/Lagana get some kind of entrance music added for the wrestlers. Corgan owns the rights to a lot of bands out there, like he allowed certain music to be used in Impact for entrance themes he can do the same here and if each episode was 1hr to 1hr 15 minutes long it would give everything enough breathing room and not feel so rushed at times.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

EmbassyForever said:


> the show is still fun. great flow and easy watch.
> but yeah, i have no reason to actually buy their PPVs when most TV matches been forgettable at best.


Maybe they are saving the PPV quality matches...for the the PPV?


Its a fairly recent phenomenon in wrestling where we are seeing constant 10-15 minute matches with tons of false finishes and high spots on weekly tv. Its the whole "this is awesome" *clap* *clap* *clap* culture in action that has made its way from the indies to major promotions.


----------



## cease2exist

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Maybe they are saving the PPV quality matches...for the the PPV?
> 
> 
> Its a fairly recent phenomenon in wrestling where we are seeing constant 10-15 minute matches with tons of false finishes and high spots on weekly tv. Its the whole "this is awesome" *clap* *clap* *clap* culture in action that has made its way from the indies to major promotions.


I agree, what is the point in ordering a PPV when you're getting those kind of matches on TV on a weekly basis?

I'm still convinced The Question Mark is Jocephus just wrestling a different style and not doing the same moves to not make it TOO obvious.


----------



## ByTor

William Patrick Corgan announced a 2nd NWA show this morning called The Circle Squared. Looks like it's intended to be a cross between Tough Enough and NXT. Here is The Man himself explaining the new concept.....


----------



## USAUSA1

More content, this is the 3rd show Lagana was talking about last month. 

This sounds like AAA La Llave a la Gloria which found Vikingo, Villano iii jr and Myzteziz Jr. I guess this is their way of finding more homegrown talent and seeing who will get over.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So they're doing Mizdow in reverse eh.


----------



## USAUSA1

If I am an indy promoter, I am booking Question Mark right now.


----------



## captainzombie

ByTor said:


> William Patrick Corgan announced a 2nd NWA show this morning called The Circle Squared. Looks like it's intended to be a cross between Tough Enough and NXT. Here is The Man himself explaining the new concept.....


This is good news for the brand adding this kind of show.

Thunder Rosa is awesome, so glad NWA gets to showcase her.

The Question Mark is well over in the studio. Guess Jocephus reinvents himself yet again, and with this new gimmick I think it can work so much better than his previous one which ended up getting a bit damaged.


----------



## captainzombie

I'm also really enjoying AEW, and one of the complaints in the AEW forum is the women's division. I can truly say that while the women's division in the NWA is on a smaller scale, I feel like with the talent they have and what they have shown so far is better. With the addition of Melina this past week, they add another well known name. 

I do wish that Jazz ws also showcased during these tapings as she was their longest reigning champion till she lost the title.

I can kind of guess some of the matches for the PPV, but the NWA should have also announced a match or two to build towards.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920


> Jim Cornette's comment that offended fans was, "Trevor Murdoch is the only person who can strap a bucket of fried chicken to his back and ride a motorscooter across Ethiopia.


Correct me if I'm wrong - but unless commentary is added live, this show was canned and thus all the powers that be let this comment though initially.


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong - but unless commentary is added live, this show was canned and thus all the powers that be let this comment though initially.


That is what I find odd about this whole situation, the top brass would have watched this and let it go so you can't punish Jim if they let it past the cutting room floor.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It feels like the Aron Stevens/Question Mark stuff/using the Miz/Mizdow thing was improvised. Seems like they tried to make Question Mark a heel, but it totally backfired. It's great though him and Aron seemed to react and adapt accordingly. The karate chop bit in the corner was good stuff. Stevens finally pins Ricky Starks too. Question Mark might be the most over wrestler in NWA right now.

I enjoyed the Aldis vs. Murdoch match as well, and the pre-match promo by Aldis was great. The Drake/Anderson segment was awesome as well and sets up a potentially really good match and feud between the two. I was a fan of Drake in TNA and Anderson in WWE, so looking forward to this one.

Very enjoyable episode, one of my favorites thus far. Too bad it's been temporarily taken down.


----------



## famicommander

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196951178384465920
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong - but unless commentary is added live, this show was canned and thus all the powers that be let this comment though initially.


Corgan is a bigoted Infowars nutbag and Lagana was on Twitter last week retweeting some white supremacist nutjob who thinks black people are only good at sports.

This made it through editing because Corgan and Lagana are scum too, and then they issued a non-apology and took it down when they realized people were mad.


----------



## Donnie

Fuck Cornnette, Lagana the fucking Nazi scumbag. And fuck William Corgan.


----------



## ellthom

This is why we cannot have nice things...

Don't be racist... how is it so hard! Think before you speak.... *groan*

NWA is my favourite hour of wrestling on TV right now... this sort of shit just stains it, fuck Cornette. I have always respected him but for his, fuck him!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm not going to be overly critical of the situation. Cornette made a very poor, poor, and I repeat POOR attempt at humor in which he made racial a comment. To be honest when I heard the comment it went over my head and didn't think too deeply on it but I agree that something like that shouldn't be on a broadcasted show. Do I think he should be fired? No. Should he reprimanded in some form? Yes. Lately he's been making comments that hasn't gone over well with a lot of people lately like the Sonny Kiss or Justin Roberts comments. The crazy part is that I'm a fan of Roberts and Kiss and yet still find Cornettes comments humorous but in the times we live in you'll find many other people who will be offended by it.


----------



## UKTP10

https://www.nationalwrestlingallian...-resigns-from-the-national-wrestling-alliance

As soon as I became aware of the issue, my first thought was ‘so soon after the first public rebuke, he might not last after this’

Then when Nick Aldis put out his statement strongly condemning the comment, I knew he would be gone, sooner rather than later.


----------



## USAUSA1

Glad they made the right decision.


----------



## famicommander

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm not going to be overly critical of the situation. Cornette made a very poor, poor, and I repeat POOR attempt at humor in which he made racial a comment. To be honest when I heard the comment it went over my head and didn't think too deeply on it but I agree that something like that shouldn't be on a broadcasted show. Do I think he should be fired? No. Should he reprimanded in some form? Yes. Lately he's been making comments that hasn't gone over well with a lot of people lately like the Sonny Kiss or Justin Roberts comments. The crazy part is that I'm a fan of Roberts and Kiss and yet still find Cornettes comments humorous but in the times we live in you'll find many other people who will be offended by it.


https://twitter.com/arikcannon/status/1196986605678006278

https://twitter.com/arikcannon/status/1196994156071182336

https://www.cagesideseats.com/cages...islamophobic-views-have-no-place-in-wrestling

https://dailyddt.com/2019/08/19/time-banish-jim-cornette/

Don't defend this scumbag or Billy Corgan and Dave Lagana.

Cornette has been dropping N-bombs and saying hateful things about black people, gays, women, trans people, and muslims his entire career.

Corgan knew that, Lagana knew that. Those two are responsible for editing and approving the episodes.

Those scumbags saw nothing wrong with what Cornette said until they saw people were mad, because Corgan and Lagana are racists too.


----------



## ellthom

So between Dave Lagana's white supremacy tweet+delete and Jim Cornettes racism it seems NWA Powerrr is just built on evil. Well I aint wacthing anymore. Hope Marti Belle gets the hell out of there, she doesn't deserve working for a bunch of neo-nazi's


----------



## USAUSA1

What was Lagana tweet? I know he tweeted Josef because Josef still have the nwa title he never gave back.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

?The Question Mark? and Stevens partnership should continue.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I'm not entirely sure what shitstorm is currently going on regarding Cornette. But I enjoyed this episode as I have all the others and hope a high quality promotion doesnt die due to someone saying/doing stupid shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Show is trying to get a TV deal while already looking like low budget trash, adding racism in the mix was not going to help their chances of getting on TV.

Right move.


----------



## shandcraig

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Show is trying to get a TV deal while already looking like low budget trash, adding racism in the mix was not going to help their chances of getting on TV.
> 
> Right move.


Sounds like you went outof your way to tell us you're not a nwafan.


----------



## famicommander

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'm not entirely sure what shitstorm is currently going on regarding Cornette. But I enjoyed this episode as I have all the others and hope a high quality promotion doesnt die due to someone saying/doing stupid shit.


Basically, Cornette said some racist crap on the last episode and Dave Lagana and Billy Corgan put it up on Youtube anyway.

Then people got mad and Lagana and Corgan pretended that they somehow didn't know the racist stuff was in it, even though those two edit and approve every second of every episode.

So now Cornette is resigning even though Corgan and Lagana are racist trash too. Just last week Lagana was retweeting some eugenics white supremacist nutbag.


----------



## KingTonga

I enjoy the NWA Power show. I like the look of it, the short matches, the interviews/promos and - frankly - the simplicity of it. I thought having Cornette as one of its voices was a real feather in its cap given his ability, experience and links to the NWA - losing him, irrespective of the circumstances, is a blow to the overall presentation, in my opinion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Funny how people called ACH crazy and defended wwe but goes crazy on Cornette. 

Still waiting for someone to tell me what Lagana tweeted? Sounds made up


----------



## Bennu

USAUSA1 said:


> Funny how people called ACH crazy and defended wwe but goes crazy on Cornette.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to tell me what Lagana tweeted? Sounds made up


This is what I found although the person who posted the tweet Dave retweeted and then deleted is a guy named Gad Saad who is actually a Lebanese Jew but he is said to have strong right wing views.

https://twitter.com/Mechaphil/status/1196956639531864064


----------



## somerandomfan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I'm not entirely sure what shitstorm is currently going on regarding Cornette.


https://twitter.com/ceehawk/status/1196936758363119618

Now to make a joke about taunting people in starving nations by carrying food is poor taste regardless, but the fact he specifically used fried chicken in regards to an African nation invokes thoughts of stereotypes.

Not going to lie, I was thinking "How long is it going to be until Cornette loses his job for saying something stupid." and honestly it took less time than I expected.


----------



## Mindy_Macready

NWA was already trash when you have world champion like Nick that's boring like dry paint, I doubt Billy Corgan didn't even watch his own product before posting it on Youtube.


----------



## Stetho

Not a big fan of them having their own Tough Enough when their "pro" roster has guys like the Dawsons. Seems way too early. They should just focus on getting good indy talents decent money for a couple of tapings.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

USAUSA1 said:


> Funny how people called ACH crazy and defended wwe but goes crazy on Cornette.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to tell me what Lagana tweeted? Sounds made up


People did both for the ACH incident and Cornette incident. There are people saying WWE is racist and people saying it wasn't racist. There are people saying Cornette was racist and people saying it wasn't racist. 

We're also only 2 days into this event. We're weeks into ACH incident, with responses from ACH. Cornette hasn't responded yet, but said he would on his podcast.

If anything, people are reacting exactly the same.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bennu said:


> This is what I found although the person who posted the tweet Dave retweeted and then deleted is a guy named Gad Saad who is actually a Lebanese Jew but he is said to have strong right wing views.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Mechaphil/status/1196956639531864064


Not really an issue, Vince McMahon and Dana White are hardcore Trump supporters aka friends. Lagana retweeting this is lightweight compared to what Cornette said. Plus, Cornette is a REPEAT offender.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> Basically, Cornette said some racist crap on the last episode and Dave Lagana and Billy Corgan put it up on Youtube anyway.
> 
> Then people got mad and Lagana and Corgan pretended that they somehow didn't know the racist stuff was in it, even though those two edit and approve every second of every episode.
> 
> So now Cornette is resigning even though Corgan and Lagana are racist trash too. Just last week Lagana was retweeting some eugenics white supremacist nutbag.





KingTonga said:


> I enjoy the NWA Power show. I like the look of it, the short matches, the interviews/promos and - frankly - the simplicity of it. I thought having Cornette as one of its voices was a real feather in its cap given his ability, experience and links to the NWA - losing him, irrespective of the circumstances, is a blow to the overall presentation, in my opinion.


All three of them should have just apologized for this and moved on, letting Cornette know that he just can't talk like that again in the future. I guess Cornette didn't think anything of it when he said since this is not the first time he has said shit like this on a broadcast. Lagana and Corgan are just at fault for allowing this to go through considering that it could have possibly caused them issues, which it did.

I agree with Tonga, losing Cornette is a huge blow in the commentary. As much as he is out of touch and can be racist, the one thing that people can't say he was bad at is commentary. He was really good in MLW and same in the NWA, and he looked like he was having fun out there each week and not just phoning it in. Hogan who is a racist and even Randy Orton saying the "N" word while playing a game didn't get this much heat.

Honestly they should have apologized for this and I mean all 3 of them, then move forward with no more comments like this from Cornette. But the problem is that Cornette would never apologize for his actions which makes things even worse.


----------



## Stinger Fan

famicommander said:


> Corgan is a bigoted Infowars nutbag and Lagana was on Twitter last week retweeting some white supremacist nutjob who thinks black people are only good at sports.
> 
> This made it through editing because Corgan and Lagana are scum too, and then they issued a non-apology and took it down when they realized people were mad.


What has Corgan done that makes him bigoted? And which white supremacist was Lagana retweeting? Genuine question as I don't follow the NWA a ton


----------



## RainmakerV2

Stinger Fan said:


> What has Corgan done that makes him bigoted? And which white supremacist was Lagana retweeting? Genuine question as I don't follow the NWA a ton


Nothing. Talking to Alex Jones may make you a little looney, but it doesn't make you a bigot. People use that word so much nowadays they've forgotten what it means.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cornette painted a target in on his back a long time ago, it was only a matter of time before he got got.


----------



## xfactor22

I must say I have enjoyed the Power commentary team. But it was evident Cornette must go, and is gone. Who do you think his replacement will be? Someone on the roster? David Marquez? Who do you think they should hire?
Also I do not know how many more episodes have been already recorded in a previous taping. Do you think these will air with Cornette's commentary? They can always do voice-overs but the announcers are regularly on screen during the matches, so Cornette would still be visible.


----------



## RainmakerV2

xfactor22 said:


> I must say I have enjoyed the Power commentary team. But it was evident Cornette must go, and is gone. Who do you think his replacement will be? Someone on the roster? David Marquez? Who do you think they should hire?
> Also I do not know how many more episodes have been already recorded in a previous taping. Do you think these will air with Cornette's commentary? They can always do voice-overs but the announcers are regularly on screen during the matches, so Cornette would still be visible.


Is Adam Pearce still with WWE?


----------



## shandcraig

clearly dont get the joke. Implying black people eat chicken ? Im trying to figure out exactly what is so harash about the line ? Just asking for the insight . Clearly im not getting the joke so maybe someone can explain it to me.


----------



## USAUSA1

One thing I like about the nwa is that they acknowledge and took care of the problem within 24 hours. Really a hour since they took the show down right away just to edit the comments. I wish more companies was like this. That's why I am willing to forgive and move on.


----------



## shandcraig

Tna wasted a good thing with its gut check concept. Hopefully billy keeps this consistent


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> clearly dont get the joke. Implying black people eat chicken ? Im trying to figure out exactly what is so harash about the line ? Just asking for the insight . Clearly im not getting the joke so maybe someone can explain it to me.


The connotations are to slavery in the US.

Basically, black slaves were fed the cheapest foods by their plantation owners and some of those foods have become stereotypically associated with black people in popular culture. Chicken and watermelon are the two main ones. To choose that specific food talking about a country full of black people was no accident by Cornette.

That is in addition to the longtime association between Ethiopia and starvation, in addition to the stereotype that black people are prone to stealing.

It's offensive in multiple ways for multiple reasons.


----------



## Massey24

shandcraig said:


> clearly dont get the joke. Implying black people eat chicken ? Im trying to figure out exactly what is so harash about the line ? Just asking for the insight . Clearly im not getting the joke so maybe someone can explain it to me.


It is an extremely old stereotype about black people that has been seen as a racial comment longer than the PC movement has been around.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Im usually watch Monday’s episodes on Sunday so im always a little behind but I cannot stress how in love I am with this fucking show. 

Im loving the minimalist, promo heavy style. If this was what wrestling was like back in the day, I now understand why old fucks constantly complain about today’s wrestling products. 

I really cant get over how much i love this program. Jim Cornette’s commentary will be missed though


----------



## KingTonga

Massey24 said:


> It is an extremely old stereotype about black people that has been seen as a racial comment longer than the PC movement has been around.


Cornette insists it's a joke about starving Ethiopians. That hardly makes it more palatable but it does put it in a different light where 'race' isn't the thrust of it. His explanation is consistent with the timing of when the joke was first made.


----------



## USAUSA1

ObsoleteMule said:


> Im usually watch Monday’s episodes on Sunday so im always a little behind but I cannot stress how in love I am with this fucking show.
> 
> Im loving the minimalist, promo heavy style. If this was what wrestling was like back in the day, I now understand why old fucks constantly complain about today’s wrestling products.
> 
> I really cant get over how much i love this program. Jim Cornette’s commentary will be missed though


Question Mark vs Matt Classic is my new dream match.


----------



## RiverFenix

KingTonga said:


> Cornette insists it's a joke about starving Ethiopians. That hardly makes it more palatable but it does put it in a different light where 'race' isn't the thrust of it. His explanation is consistent with the timing of when the joke was first made.


Well if that was the case he could have used "steak" instead of "fried chicken".


----------



## captainzombie

Douglas makes some really good points here about the whole incident.

https://youtu.be/Hjs9l7H5zS0


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Douglas makes some really good points here about the whole incident.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hjs9l7H5zS0


Typical, he trying to defend Cornette using the age as an excuse. That's like people trying to defend Myles Garrett swinging the helmet saying Mason Rudolph started it.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Typical, he trying to defend Cornette using the age as an excuse. That's like people trying to defend Myles Garrett swinging the helmet saying Mason Rudolph started it.




Honestly, Cornette, Corgan, and Lagana should be held liable for this. Did Corgan and Lagana at least apologize?


----------



## RiverFenix

Jim Cornette is only 58 yrs old. Age is no excuse.


----------



## USAUSA1

Meltzer said Cornette not having kids is one of the reasons he is stuck in the past. And you know what, there is probably some truth to that but Dave can't be the one to say it.


----------



## MetalKiwi

The world is a crazy place.


----------



## captainzombie

Here is the lineup for tonight’s Powerrr epi. Looks like a build for the PPV. Wonder if this stuff was recorded after the tapings since we have an empty arena match and have to wonder if this is the only match tonight for the show.


-NWA Champion Nick Aldis’s challenger revealed for the Into The Fire pay-per-view.

-Melina interview.

-An empty arena match.

-Eli Drake promo.

-Thunder Rosa’s “Into The Cage” documentary.


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Here is the lineup for tonight’s Powerrr epi. Looks like a build for the PPV. Wonder if this stuff was recorded after the tapings since we have an empty arena match and have to wonder if this is the only match tonight for the show.
> 
> 
> -NWA Champion Nick Aldis’s challenger revealed for the Into The Fire pay-per-view.
> 
> -Melina interview.
> 
> -An empty arena match.
> 
> -Eli Drake promo.
> 
> -Thunder Rosa’s “Into The Cage” documentary.


This week or next week might be the last NWA POWER before the PPV. Then 10 pounds of gold for the PPV build up.


----------



## KingTonga

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well if that was the case he could have used "steak" instead of "fried chicken".


Again, that only matters in a context where 'race' is the thrust of the comment. If it's about starvation, then the actual food referred to is largely inconsequential, albeit the joke probably works better with what is recognised as fast food as opposed to something more substantial.

Bear in mind that you only think that fried chicken shouldn't be used if you have race in mind; by Cornette's explanation, that wouldn't have been in mind.


----------



## shandcraig

Will you people get a life and stop yapping about this. It was 1 line one bad joke. Who cares its over lets get back to enjoying NWA. People making worst comments than the bad joke and continuing to fuel it are worst than him. Its petty 


Any who excited for the show! December ppv is getting close! Its going to be fire

Billy is obsessed with empty arena matches lol, lets see how it goes


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I am pretty curious about Aldis' opponent.


----------



## captainzombie

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I am pretty curious about Aldis' opponent.




My guess is James Storm, and cant think of anyone else at the moment that has stepped up and gone after Aldis like Storm has. 

I’d love to see how they would properly book Storm as a World Champion since the management did a shitty job when he was in TNA/Impact.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> My guess is James Storm, and cant think of anyone else at the moment that has stepped up and gone after Aldis like Storm has.
> 
> I’d love to see how they would properly book Storm as a World Champion since the management did a shitty job when he was in TNA/Impact.




I would like to see if Storm can run as a champion. I like the guy but yes they have dropped the ball on him but also some have stated he is one of those guys that has all the talent but is his own worst enemy when it comes to bringing that fire needed. Hard to understand whos right but i assume when he wins it it will be a decent run. I dont think he will win it any time soon though but will win it.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I would like to see if Storm can run as a champion. I like the guy but yes they have dropped the ball on him but also some have stated he is one of those guys that has all the talent but is his own worst enemy when it comes to bringing that fire needed. Hard to understand whos right but i assume when he wins it it will be a decent run. I dont think he will win it any time soon though but will win it.


I agree and I so wish they would have let him run longer with the National Title unless they had him drop it to hopefully challenge Aldis at Into The Fire.

This is exciting, they just announced the Rock N' Roll Express vs. Wildcard for next week. I honestly hope that RNR do win the tag titles one last time next week, but hope they won't lose them 1 week later at the PPV. 

I really like Thunder Rosa, will she be the first in line to face Kay at the PPV?


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see if Storm can run as a champion. I like the guy but yes they have dropped the ball on him but also some have stated he is one of those guys that has all the talent but is his own worst enemy when it comes to bringing that fire needed. Hard to understand whos right but i assume when he wins it it will be a decent run. I dont think he will win it any time soon though but will win it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I so wish they would have let him run longer with the National Title unless they had him drop it to hopefully challenge Aldis at Into The Fire.
> 
> This is exciting, they just announced the Rock N' Roll Express vs. Wildcard for next week. I honestly hope that RNR do win the tag titles one last time next week, but hope they won't lose them 1 week later at the PPV.
> 
> I really like Thunder Rosa, will she be the first in line to face Kay at the PPV?
Click to expand...

Most likely she is. I would dig them winning the belts but i wonder if rhat hurts the wild cards, probably not


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Most likely she is. I would dig them winning the belts but i wonder if rhat hurts the wild cards, probably not


Probably not, because they can always win the title back in a rematch. Of course, they would be losing to 8-time World tag champs even if they are super old, they can still go in the ring that is believable.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope NWA dont become the yes man promotion and get on their knees to every single things people constantly bitch about and aay sorry. I love NWA but they need feet not someone elses hands. One thing i like about Impact right now is they have balls.

Let's hope for a bright future for NWA and excited for Into the mother fucking fire. Such a good ppv name


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I hope NWA dont become the yes man promotion and get on their knees to every single things people constantly bitch about and aay sorry. I love NWA but they need feet not someone elses hands. One thing i like about Impact right now is they have balls.
> 
> Let's hope for a bright future for NWA and excited for Into the mother fucking fire. Such a good ppv name



Probably not, because they can always win the title back in a rematch. Of course, they would be losing to 8-time World tag champs even if they are super old, they can still go in the ring that is believable.


----------



## captainzombie

Those drums are so annoying for Thunder Rosa, ugh, they need to stop that.


----------



## captainzombie

I also started a PPV thread here too, 

Into The Fire PPV Thread


----------



## Psychosocial

Tbh why isn't this thread stickied yet? It's more active than the ROH and MLW threads which are stuck on a weekly basis.


----------



## captainzombie

Psychosocial said:


> Tbh why isn't this thread stickied yet? It's more active than the ROH and MLW threads which are stuck on a weekly basis.


Maybe we can get a mod to sticky this thread. I agree, the ROH thread is pretty much on life support.


----------



## xfactor22

Not a fan of the clip show episodes, or empty arena matches. Maybe they couldn't edit Cornette from previous footage. I much prefer the studio audience and announcers at ringside. Hope that resume shortly.


----------



## kingnoth1n

All that momentum gone just like that....retaped show because of the controversy and a terribly put together show at that this week.


----------



## TripleG

Did they really have to cobble together these clips just to write Cornette out of the show? 

Would the online mob really have lost their shit if Cornette was present on a pretaped show?


----------



## USAUSA1

I think that was the plan either way since they didn't tape enough.


----------



## Dondada78

The NWA needs to make some signings because the 80s retrospect doesn't really work without Jim Cornette. My suggestion would be to sign Marty The Moth Martinez, Matt Cross, Ivelisse, Nicole Savoy, Mysterious Q, Terrel Tiempa, Edge Stone, Mantel, MVP and Locked & Loaded.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Did they really have to cobble together these clips just to write Cornette out of the show?
> 
> Would the online mob really have lost their shit if Cornette was present on a pretaped show?


.........Have you seen the internet these days!?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

What a mess that episode was. A good thing ruined by pure stupidity. Lets hope things are still salvageable. The Cornette situation is a shame because its hard to keep him around after that, but his presence really got the whole old school NWA vibe over, it wont be the same without him.


----------



## captainzombie

TripleG said:


> Did they really have to cobble together these clips just to write Cornette out of the show?
> 
> Would the online mob really have lost their shit if Cornette was present on a pretaped show?




I don’t know if that was the plan due to Cornette or they did this since originally they would have gone two weeks without any matches if you guys recall us talking about that a few weeks ago because they only had up to “X” amount of matches taped. Maybe this type of show we got last night would have been meant for the next two weeks and with the whole Cornette deal they ended up doing this for this week to get things figured out for next week?

It’ll be interesting since the Rock N Roll Express match for next week was taped with Cornette on commentary. They would be foolish at this point to cut him out. They can just place a disclaimer at the start that Cornette has resigned and this was his final show pretaped. If people have an issue with it, I guess too bad there is no need to belabor this whole Cornette shit. I have a feeling they’ll re-record the commentary this week and cut out as much of Jim as possible.

The other interesting part though is that they had also taped James Storm vs. Ken Anderson Vs. Eli Drake for a number one contenders match. Will they show us this match, but since they control the graphics post production can just say it’s a triple threat?


----------



## Dave Santos

2.1k likes 1.7k dislikes on youtube. Seems to have had an effect on the fanbase.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Yeah it's sad that they chickened out.


----------



## Stetho

Another greatly booked company that's gonna lose its momentum because of dumb board decisions?


----------



## USAUSA1

Hopefully the next set of tapings they will have enough footage.


----------



## The XL 2

Well, that's all for NWA Powerrr. They fucked it up.


----------



## shandcraig

They knew they would not have enough footage.Which is why they said early on there would be a break. But i also think that is why they are creating these other youtube shows to fill time and make extra money off it.Its to much taping to do for such a long period. Hopefully they sort out tapings better moving forward.


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> They knew they would not have enough footage.Which is why they said early on there would be a break. But i also think that is why they are creating these other youtube shows to fill time and make extra money off it.Its to much taping to do for such a long period. Hopefully they sort out tapings better moving forward.


Corgan said on one of the podcasts a few weeks back that they had filmed enough content for up to 9 episodes. Im pretty sure jim cornette said the same thing.


----------



## neolunar

What a series of bad decisions from NWA. They botched Thunder Rosa hard with behind the scenes stuff, they could've avoided Cornette's stupid jokes by simple editing on time and the last "episode" of Power was abysmal. Their momentum deflated practically over night


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cornette was still in the beginning recap. So wtf?


----------



## shandcraig

neolunar said:


> What a series of bad decisions from NWA. They botched Thunder Rosa hard with behind the scenes stuff, they could've avoided Cornette's stupid jokes by simple editing on time and the last "episode" of Power was abysmal. Their momentum deflated practically over night




Yeah well how i see is it its a big learning curve for them well not Dave which is weird but what i think has happened is the budget for this taping was insanely low and very limited resources and content so Dave had not much to deal with.


Plus they are for sure figuring out the brand and what they are and i think each taping is going to have big changes each time. I also think they need to not be doing these long periods of tapings and suck it up and do it more often. It even hurts Impacts product being so taped ahead,It washes out your product to much. Lets hope we see a big improvement for the next one. I also personally feel the such small studio is going to hurt them if they even do it to long into 2020. Its just to small and limited and will only work for a few sets of tapings. I could see them do tapings outside of it after these next ones. 2020 will be a big year for them


They shot themselves by going along with the fussy complainers and making the corny thing bigger than it should have been. Mistakes happen and they handled it like children and it makes the look soft.Not saying Corny was right to say a bad joke which simply all it was was a bad joke. But he makes excelt points that how nwa approached him and how internet people threated him with much worst comments proves how much it was blown out of the water. Upset people making much worst comments make any bloody sense to you ?


----------



## HoHo

Man I was really...really torn with this Episode from Tuesday. Now I would say I absolutely loved seeing the promoting of fellow Latinos like myself in Melina and Thunder Rosa, but damn at the time I was hoping to see some Wrestling. I get it what Cornette did was wrong, but the firing of him that I didn't agree with really is going to make the Show fell off at times if next Week it's Cornette out on Commentary completely. Still I have faith they'll figure out the right formula for them going forward. Drake's Opening Promo was great he's really separating himself among the Roster just on his Promo work alone. I'm sure he'll defeat Anderson and next stop is facing Aldis I imagine.

Yeah I was laughing pretty hard seeing the Dawsons speak Shakespeare. I liked how the hurt Dawson would in and out sell his injury to his Throat from Question Mark. So weird this team works and with the power or KA..RA..TE powering them who knows what happens for them. The Melina Interview I really enjoyed this Week. Pretty much she is saying she doesn't know it means to be Champion and she wants to show her how it's done. I can't see them losing at Into The Fire's PPV, Allysin might be in for a mugging after that Match.

Up to this point I was being given the Potatoes then they gave me the Ribs with Rosa journey in MMA. I was so proud to watch that, because their aren't enough Latino Athletes getting enough time in the Sun. WWE I've been asking for Years to see something like this happen and NWA clearly considers Thunder Rosa a Star and maybe even their face of the Division eventually. Rosa did 6 Months of Training and proved she had all the tools in the World to become a Champion with time. My Mother always told me when you go out that Door you represent not just yourself, but me and us as a culture make us proud. Rosa did that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Momentum comes in cycles. I personally didn't like the last episode because it didn't make sense. Why is there an empty arena match? Why was the Dawsons sacrifice? 3 on 3 women match make the most sense or Rosa vs Kay. Why James Storm getting a title shot when he just loss to Cabana?

They need to sign about 4 people from the Circle square.


----------



## Stetho

Should have signed with the Butcher and the Blade waaaay earlier


----------



## Chip Chipperson

neolunar said:


> What a series of bad decisions from NWA. They botched Thunder Rosa hard with behind the scenes stuff, they could've avoided Cornette's stupid jokes by simple editing on time and the last "episode" of Power was abysmal. Their momentum deflated practically over night


How did they botch Rosa hard? They showed off how she's a legitimate fighter. It adds something to her.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Momentum comes in cycles. I personally didn't like the last episode because it didn't make sense. Why is there an empty arena match? Why was the Dawsons sacrifice? 3 on 3 women match make the most sense or Rosa vs Kay. Why James Storm getting a title shot when he just loss to Cabana?
> 
> They need to sign about 4 people from the Circle square.


Empty arena was stupid in a studio that already doenst have much atmosphere. Billy is weird with his obsession with those matches. 

The thing is i guess wrestling sucked all together this week. Dynamite was also meh


----------



## Dondada78

Billy killed the momentum of studio wrestling without Jim Cornette. I think he might need to change the format or go to a bigger studio similar to lucha underground. I was digging the old school feel but it maybe time to switch the format. Hopefully NWA adds new talent to help with the transition. I'd suggest Will AllDay, Mantel, Edge Stone, Mysterious Q, Terrell Tiempa from ROW. Locked & Loaded / Main Event, Lokomotiv Ivan Markov (everyone needs the old school stereotypical foreign heel)


----------



## Donnie

> NWA Powerrr had several edits for reasons of taste, including a couple of prior lines by Cornette and one by Eddie Kingston, which wasn't racial but violent speak which they thought went too far.


:lmao Holy Fuck, fuck this company. All the shine has worn off for me and now its just a goofy niche show ran by goofs who don't understand who Eddie Kingston is. 

Later


----------



## shandcraig

Dondada78 said:


> Billy killed the momentum of studio wrestling without Jim Cornette. I think he might need to change the format or go to a bigger studio similar to lucha underground. I was digging the old school feel but it maybe time to switch the format. Hopefully NWA adds new talent to help with the transition. I'd suggest Will AllDay, Mantel, Edge Stone, Mysterious Q, Terrell Tiempa from ROW. Locked & Loaded / Main Event, Lokomotiv Ivan Markov (everyone needs the old school stereotypical foreign heel)


p

The studio is fun for a short time but its simply to small. Nwa can sell decent venue like any other indy promotion. 


The fact they were over editing everything now to cater to a insanely small percentage of snowflakes on the internet that dont even care about these products is going to kill them. 

Sure Jim made a tastless comment, whatever move onm but to brand your product around cry babies is going to kill your product. 


Lets hope Billy gains back his balls. I highly feel the next set of tapings is going to have a lot of changes. 

They can not tape for this long either

Im starting to hate all these new or smaller promotions branding itself to W'ERE BRINGING WRESTLING BACK nonsense. 


I love what NWA is doing but they gotta move forward not backwards


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Aron Stevens stuff is way played out. Move on.


----------



## xfactor22

The previous two weeks you have a new character, The Question Mark being way over with the studio fans, for reasons I don't quite understand. So what did they do, put them in an empty arena with no fans. No reactions. Empty arena matches always make a promotion look second-rate. They must stop this. Looks like a dying territory from the late 80s in that empty studio.


----------



## Tilon

famicommander said:


> The connotations are to slavery in the US.
> 
> Basically, black slaves were fed the cheapest foods by their plantation owners and some of those foods have become stereotypically associated with black people in popular culture. Chicken and watermelon are the two main ones. To choose that specific food talking about a country full of black people was no accident by Cornette.


I hate to break this to you, but fried chicken was very expensive in those days. You aren't even close to correct.

It wasn't until the 1950s that chicken became cheap enough to not be a delicacy. And it was a Southern staple. Whites and blacks both love fried chicken.


----------



## shandcraig

xfactor22 said:


> The previous two weeks you have a new character, The Question Mark being way over with the studio fans, for reasons I don't quite understand. So what did they do, put them in an empty arena with no fans. No reactions. Empty arena matches always make a promotion look second-rate. They must stop this. Looks like a dying territory from the late 80s in that empty studio.


I can't figure out why billy of all people would like them


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm amazed at how fast this show tanked.
:wow


----------



## captainzombie

> BREAKING from @WrestleCade. The NWA Worlds Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis went face to face with Wrestling legend and former NWA Worlds Champion The Great Muta.
> 
> Aldis laid down the title and told Muta anytime... anywhere.
> 
> NationalWrestlingAlliance.com﻿


----------



## RiverFenix

Studio wrestling is a nostalgia niche gimmick. I like it as it's from my youth, but there is no real growth potential in it. It could be fun for a secondary show - a Saturday morning studio show that has little storyline other than to recap the main prime time show happenings and give place for midcard guys to get television time and wins over low card guys and give low card guys wins over local jobbers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'm amazed at how fast this show tanked.
> :wow


One bad episode and suddenly the show has tanked?


----------



## captainzombie

Chip Chipperson said:


> One bad episode and suddenly the show has tanked?


I know, I can't stop laughing by some of these kind of comments. I guess some people forget the good old WWE days of yesteryear where for two weeks between Christmas and New Years we would get "Best of" shows or crappy shows that were recorded a week before the holidays so talent can have off. Granted last weeks episode was a mess but it doesn't make the NWA cruddy all of a sudden.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder when we will get this match up with Nick. 


PS I fucking hate this new look visually. I see it has some benefits for some things but the visual is not as simple as before. This is why i never got the app because the app looked different and the websit was nice and simple.This is now matching the app


----------



## captainzombie

Tonights show features The Wild Cards vs. Rock & Roll Express for the NWA Tag Titles. Hopefully they have something more than just the tag match as having another show similar to last week will hurt them.


----------



## Kkrock

RNR Express won the tag titles and Cornette is back, eh?

I guess that's it for NWA. It was good few episodes.

Oh, wait! Stu "Bad News Barrett" Bennett is joining NWA? Can't wait for the PPV ❌


----------



## shandcraig

Kkrock said:


> RNR Express won the tag titles and Cornette is back, eh?
> 
> I guess that's it for NWA. It was good few episodes.
> 
> Oh, wait! Stu "Bad News Barrett" Bennett is joining NWA? Can't wait for the PPV ❌



Hes not back.


As i said in the ppv section 


They have lost that nostalgia feel with out corny. But i think we all know that some of those aspects was going to have to change for the long term anyways as it would jave worn off. I hope they do keep some old element feel to the weekly show though but corny was so entertaining. Let's see how to modern guys call the show gil is brilliant anyways.


They gotta push for next tapings for sure


----------



## captainzombie

Cross posting here, I do hope with the next set of tapings that they do make some necessary updates to the presentation. This was cool for this first set of tapings or as Galli said, Season 1. I think now they need to kind of step up the presentation a bit with some entrance music and make sure there is enough tapped in the can till whenever they decide to tape again. This week's episode worked fine, but they can't keep doing stuff like last week which turned off a lot of people.

The PPV is looking decent, I am most excited for the main event. The rest of the card I am partial about as you can kind of tell who is going to win some of the matches.

I think that Stu Bennett will a great addition to the commentary team, just sucks to see Cornette gone. I have this feeling that down the road they could bring Cornette back once this all blows over.

This next set of tapings will be telling on the direction of the NWA. I still feel they need a good 1hr or 1 hr 20min episodes.


----------



## kovs27

I enjoyed the Storm and Aldis promos. They did a good job setting up the main event for the PPV and they gave it enough juice that I may buy it to see what happens. I want to see if Tim Storm factors into the decision on the 3rd fall. It feels like he will.


----------



## Massey24

I just finished this week's episode.

Into the Fire has a great card.

I AM SO PUMPED ABOUT JIM CORNETTE'S REPLACEMENT


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Cross posting here, I do hope with the next set of tapings that they do make some necessary updates to the presentation. This was cool for this first set of tapings or as Galli said, Season 1. I think now they need to kind of step up the presentation a bit with some entrance music and make sure there is enough tapped in the can till whenever they decide to tape again. This week's episode worked fine, but they can't keep doing stuff like last week which turned off a lot of people.
> 
> The PPV is looking decent, I am most excited for the main event. The rest of the card I am partial about as you can kind of tell who is going to win some of the matches.
> 
> I think that Stu Bennett will a great addition to the commentary team, just sucks to see Cornette gone. I have this feeling that down the road they could bring Cornette back once this all blows over.
> 
> This next set of tapings will be telling on the direction of the NWA. I still feel they need a good 1hr or 1 hr 20min episodes.



You said it well. They did say that the ppv would be different and that they will probably have music again. Agree it was a good start but that concept is already burning out. In fact after these next tapings i think they need to get out of the studio as being in there to long will kill them alone. I see a lot of changes for next tapings. First one is always a trial and in fact the first year. I think good things will come from the next one and i also think Corny could come back later on. NWA needs to redeem themselves because nwa fans are mad that they decided to snow flake themselves to the cry babies.


----------



## RiverFenix

Stu Bennett was a good get for commentary. I always liked him even back from when he did it in FCW when he was out injured.


----------



## shandcraig

What changes do you guys think will happen at the ppv and the tapings


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Better episode than last week, which tbf isnt hard. The Cornette incident has derailed things pretty bad. Wouldnt be surprising if the PPV takes a hit from people protesting the Corny comment on one side and people protesting Cornys removal on the other. Fingers crossed things can regroup with the next set of tapings. Bennett isnt a bad replacement although tbh Cornette did link the new and old in a way that wont be there anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix

Corgan handled it poorly, but so did Cornette. A simple apology from all involved would have sufficed. Corgan for allowing it through and putting Cornette in a bad spot and Cornette could apologize for the old joke he has used in the past and realizes it didn't age well. Corgan threw Cornette under the bus given it was a long time canned show and they all heard it and let it air, and Cornette did himself no favors by being a stubborn codger and not admitting his mistake. 

Bennett does bring a Lord Alfred Hayes feel to the commentary. The dated look the go for isn't going to bring in new viewers. The nostalgia trip is fun but you have to be 40+ to be on that trip - not sure that's the target market any company wants to go after to grow it's business.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't understand how people can say they threw him under the bus?Taped or LIVE Cornette has said a lot of crazy things in the past 60 days that justified him getting fired. If anything, they gave Cornette plenty of chances. 

Wrestling fans are different, if you judging nwa based off announcing or the retro look, then you really never like the show to begin with.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Corgan handled it poorly, but so did Cornette. A simple apology from all involved would have sufficed. Corgan for allowing it through and putting Cornette in a bad spot and Cornette could apologize for the old joke he has used in the past and realizes it didn't age well. Corgan threw Cornette under the bus given it was a long time canned show and they all heard it and let it air, and Cornette did himself no favors by being a stubborn codger and not admitting his mistake.
> 
> Bennett does bring a Lord Alfred Hayes feel to the commentary. The dated look the go for isn't going to bring in new viewers. The nostalgia trip is fun but you have to be 40+ to be on that trip - not sure that's the target market any company wants to go after to grow it's business.



Why should a guy say sorry to a small percent of people threatening his life and saying much worst things than his petty joke. Its insane that people that bitch about everything are also the same people that say sever things back at this people online and its ok for them ? Its a double standard. It is not NWA fault about this because its not a big deal. people act like the snow flakes are the people watching.Its simply not true. Most of the people that bitch like i said make up for a small percent and also are not watching at all. Someone notices and puts it online and makes a casual remark about it thats not even hate and then the internet hate trolls coming running. 


I think the next set up tapings will change a lot. Companies simply can not cater to people that bitch about everything. Corny makes respectful points here about how people are online


----------



## RiverFenix

Cornette is king troll himself which is why he gets no quarter in this matter. Also he's said more than just that one quip on the programming that could then be thrown against him - especially when he doubled down. 

You apologize if you say something racist, or reasonably perceived as racist - especially if you didn't mean it as he claims. I mean if he didn't mean it in a racial way it makes the apology all the more easier. "I apologize for my poor choice of words, it certainly wasn't my intent though I can see how some would perceive it that way. It was an old joke I have used in the past and realize now it should stay there". Simple, effective and everybody moves on.


----------



## shandcraig

k guys can we seriously stop talking about this old ass news. The problem is people continue to talk about such shit when it should have past over a few days later. Bitchy wrestling fans are worst than the show days of of our lives. MOVE ON and stop acting like babies needing a gradifcation from him. He pissed on you by not saying sorry so what not everyone will get a sorry in life.Stop giving the guy attention if you dont agree with him.

Bad news should be a good replacement. Though im not so sure he will be a long term player like Gil

lets get NWA back on track because right now they need to serious work for the product moving into the next set of tapings.

Lets talk about what we think they will change about it ?


----------



## USAUSA1

The new show Circle Square should be fun. I love seeing lower level indy guys get a shot like a Tim Storm,Starks, or Question Mark. Although I've known those guys for years, they wasn't on the iwc radar. 

I want too see better booking.


----------



## Psychosocial

USAUSA1 said:


> The new show Circle Square should be fun. I love seeing lower level indy guys get a shot like a Tim Storm,Starks, or Question Mark. Although I've known those guys for years, they wasn't on the iwc radar.
> 
> I want too see better booking.


Is that going to be like their NXT? Will it be aired anywhere?

I don't think there's really anything wrong with their booking so far, apart from the RnR Express winning the tag titles but it was for a pop and they can at least go to some extent unlike most guys their age now. What they've done with the world and national titles is fine with me, the women's division needs some work but when even billionaire backed AEW is struggling in that area, it's not the end of the world if NWA are too. The Cornette thing is the worst thing that's happened with them so far but hopefully it will be pushed aside and everyone moves on soon.


----------



## captainzombie




----------



## USAUSA1

I love things like that. 

What's up with Kamille and Aldis?


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I love things like that.
> 
> What's up with Kamille and Aldis?


Hopefully we find out tonight.


----------



## shandcraig

So the powerrr tapings was sunday monday or? Good thing is its only what a month and 2 weeks worth? Which is wayyyy better.

Suprised no one posta spoiler in here lol


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> So the powerrr tapings was sunday monday or? Good thing is its only what a month and 2 weeks worth? Which is wayyyy better.
> 
> Suprised no one posta spoiler in here lol


Yes, they taped yesterday and today. All of the sites that I have been looking at since yesterday, there are no spoilers posted yet. Some sites have been asking for spoilers submissions and nothing yet surprisingly.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Yes, they taped yesterday and today. All of the sites that I have been looking at since yesterday, there are no spoilers posted yet. Some sites have been asking for spoilers submissions and nothing yet surprisingly.



Seems like these tapings will be much improved


----------



## RiverFenix

Tougher to get spoilers when there was only like 100 people in the studio audience. You can probably get them to sign NDA's as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoilers are online, lots of new talent


----------



## RiverFenix

USAUSA1 said:


> Spoilers are online, lots of new talent


Sound pretty damn great as well. Could be hitting their stride.


----------



## captainzombie

Cool, found them and posted them here.

This looks like a really fantastic set of tapings from what has been posted. I am so excited for the nostalgia World Title match that happens at the end of the tapings. It seems like they have taped enough matches at this point so hopefully they don't have any dead weeks where they get flak like last time.

There is a lot of talent that appeared and some that I would never of expected to still even be wrestling.



Spoiler: 12/15 Tapings Spoilers



NWA is coming off its first pay-per-view in the Powerrr era with Into The Fire. In the main event, Nick Aldis defended the NWA World Heavyweight Title against James Storm. After the match, Marty Scurll made a surprise appearance. You can find full results from NWA Into The Fire by clicking here.
Full spoilers (courtesy of @BenTurpen) and highlights from night one and two of NWA Powerrr tapings are below.
*NWA Powerrr Tapings From Atlanta, GA (12/15)*

Aron Stevens is now going back "Shooter Stevens." He and The Question Mark want the NWA Tag Team Titles. Colt Cabana comes out and says he wouldn't be champion without Question Mark.
A brawling segment with Melina, Ashley Vox, Thunder Rosa, Allysin Kay, and ODB.


Zicky Dice def. CW Anderson and Sal Rinauro
The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) def. two unnamed opponents.
The Wild Cards (Thomas Latimer and Royce Isaacs) def. The Dawsons (Zane & Dave Dawson). The two teams continued to fight after the match.


Nikita Koloff picks first round matches for NWA Television Title tournament.
Nick Aldis says Kamille is no longer his insurance policy and he will be recruiting a new team.
* *No Disqualification Match:* Eli Drake def. Ken Anderson
- The Wild Cards align with Nick Aldis by attacking James Storm. Kamille shows up and spears Storm.
* PJ & Luke Hawx def. Tyson Dean & Jeff Lewis Neal (taped for Circle Squared)
- Elijah Burke makes an appearance during an interview segment.

*NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* Ricky Starks def. Eddie Kingston
James Storm def. Royce Isaacs by countout.
Melina, Thunder Rosa & Marti Belle def. ODB, Ashley Vox & Allysin Kay
*NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* The Question Mark def. Colt Cabana
Colby Corino def. George South (taped for Circle Squared)
Aron Stevens def. Sal Rinauro
Trevor Murdoch def. Aron Stevens
Tasha Steelz def. Marti Belle
** NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Tim Storm def. Royce Isaacs







Spoiler: 12/16 Taping Spoilers




*NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Zicky Dice def. Caleb Konley
Thunder Rosa def. ODB
Ricky Starks vs. Nick Aldis ends in a draw.
Eli Drake & James Storm def. Colt Cabana & Ken Anderson via DQ
- Nick Aldis brings out Scott Steiner to join him alongside The Wild Cards.

*NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* Zane Dawson def. Dave Dawson
Aron Stevens & The Question Mark def. Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide)
Melina def. Ashley Vox
Eli Drake, Tim Storm & Robert Gibson def. The Wild Cards (Thomas Latimer & Royce Isaacs) & Scott Steiner. As a result of their win, Ricky Morton earns an NWA World Heavyweight Title shot.
Freya The Slaya def. Dani Jordyn (taped for The Circle Squared)
Thunder Rose def. Tasha Steelz
** NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Trevor Murdoch def. Thomas Latimer
* No DQ Match: Allysin Kay def. Marti Belle
- Thunder Rosa will challenge Allysin Kay for the NWA Women's Championship at the January pay-per-view.

*Gauntlet Match:* Ken Anderson def. Caleb Konley, CW Anderson, Jocephus, Colt Cabana, Dave Dawson, Aron Stevens, and Sal Rinauro
*NWA World Title: *Nick Aldis (c) def. Ricky Morton


----------



## RiverFenix

captainzombie said:


> Cool, found them and posted them here.
> 
> This looks like a really fantastic set of tapings from what has been posted. I am so excited for the nostalgia World Title match that happens at the end of the tapings. It seems like they have taped enough matches at this point so hopefully they don't have any dead weeks where they get flak like last time.
> 
> There is a lot of talent that appeared and some that I would never of expected to still even be wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/15 Tapings Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> NWA is coming off its first pay-per-view in the Powerrr era with Into The Fire. In the main event, Nick Aldis defended the NWA World Heavyweight Title against James Storm. After the match, Marty Scurll made a surprise appearance. You can find full results from NWA Into The Fire by clicking here.
> Full spoilers (courtesy of @BenTurpen) and highlights from night one and two of NWA Powerrr tapings are below.
> *NWA Powerrr Tapings From Atlanta, GA (12/15)*
> 
> Aron Stevens is now going back "Shooter Stevens." He and The Question Mark want the NWA Tag Team Titles. Colt Cabana comes out and says he wouldn't be champion without Question Mark.
> A brawling segment with Melina, Ashley Vox, Thunder Rosa, Allysin Kay, and ODB.
> 
> 
> Zicky Dice def. CW Anderson and Sal Rinauro
> The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) def. two unnamed opponents.
> The Wild Cards (Thomas Latimer and Royce Isaacs) def. The Dawsons (Zane & Dave Dawson). The two teams continued to fight after the match.
> 
> 
> Nikita Koloff picks first round matches for NWA Television Title tournament.
> Nick Aldis says Kamille is no longer his insurance policy and he will be recruiting a new team.
> * *No Disqualification Match:* Eli Drake def. Ken Anderson
> - The Wild Cards align with Nick Aldis by attacking James Storm. Kamille shows up and spears Storm.
> * PJ & Luke Hawx def. Tyson Dean & Jeff Lewis Neal (taped for Circle Squared)
> - Elijah Burke makes an appearance during an interview segment.
> 
> *NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* Ricky Starks def. Eddie Kingston
> James Storm def. Royce Isaacs by countout.
> Melina, Thunder Rosa & Marti Belle def. ODB, Ashley Vox & Allysin Kay
> *NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* The Question Mark def. Colt Cabana
> Colby Corino def. George South (taped for Circle Squared)
> Aron Stevens def. Sal Rinauro
> Trevor Murdoch def. Aron Stevens
> Tasha Steelz def. Marti Belle
> ** NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Tim Storm def. Royce Isaacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/16 Taping Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Zicky Dice def. Caleb Konley
> Thunder Rosa def. ODB
> Ricky Starks vs. Nick Aldis ends in a draw.
> Eli Drake & James Storm def. Colt Cabana & Ken Anderson via DQ
> - Nick Aldis brings out Scott Steiner to join him alongside The Wild Cards.
> 
> *NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round:* Zane Dawson def. Dave Dawson
> Aron Stevens & The Question Mark def. Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide)
> Melina def. Ashley Vox
> Eli Drake, Tim Storm & Robert Gibson def. The Wild Cards (Thomas Latimer & Royce Isaacs) & Scott Steiner. As a result of their win, Ricky Morton earns an NWA World Heavyweight Title shot.
> Freya The Slaya def. Dani Jordyn (taped for The Circle Squared)
> Thunder Rose def. Tasha Steelz
> ** NWA Television Title Tournament First-Round: *Trevor Murdoch def. Thomas Latimer
> * No DQ Match: Allysin Kay def. Marti Belle
> - Thunder Rosa will challenge Allysin Kay for the NWA Women's Championship at the January pay-per-view.
> 
> *Gauntlet Match:* Ken Anderson def. Caleb Konley, CW Anderson, Jocephus, Colt Cabana, Dave Dawson, Aron Stevens, and Sal Rinauro
> *NWA World Title: *Nick Aldis (c) def. Ricky Morton


I wonder if maybe this could/should be in a separate thread versus anybody who wants to talk about it having to use spoiler tags. A lot to unbox in these tapings.

Up to the mods.


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if maybe this could/should be in a separate thread versus anybody who wants to talk about it having to use spoiler tags. A lot to unbox in these tapings.
> 
> Up to the mods.


Not a bad idea. Should we create a separate thread just to discuss spoilers? I can get one started.


----------



## shandcraig

Posted this in the ppv section by mistake


I dont know why its almost impossible to find a decent photo of the 70th anniversary ring setup. Anyways I understand that the ppv was almost like a special powerrr episode and it was great and the name was fitting so the set made sense. But for the rest of the ppvs dont you guys think they should be using the ring setup from the 7th anniversary? Where they use the black and white logo and where it says legacy and tradition ? For ppv branding it makes a lot of sense and that way he dont need to buy anything and already has that setup.

That look is super professional feeling and important to not just use your gimmick themed tv show for every event. Makes the show feel that much better to.

Sorry the photos are crap but i couldn't find a single photo of the ring banner lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ziggy Dice has potential, he just needs to stop saying outlandish so much.


----------



## shandcraig

Omg i love the yellow stripes added to the national belt. Lol this is gold


----------



## shandcraig

Ok giving me review of the first episode from the new tapings. Dam that is much improved and flowed way better and the production was much better. Really enjoyed that. I still sorta missed that they didnt have entrance songs and come down from the fan steps like they did on the into the fire ppv.But i sorta didnt notice to much but it does help for sure. I assume at some point we will get entrances on the show. But ya the story telling and character development was great. This is something AEW needs to really work on.I enjoy AEW but this is how you draw people in. Normal solid matches but lots of story and character between. So much going on and so many exciting things tonight and promoted for the rest of the ppv. I assume Marty will face Nick at the ppv.

So the next ppv is called "HARD TIMES" ? and it seems the ppv is friday unless they do some pre tapings before the ppv lol and have the ppv saturday then more taping sunday.


really enjoyed it and glad they added the TV belt and Enjoying the roster. Didnt think i would like Aron as national champion but his gimmick works so well right now holding the belt.

Its funny that they have the old belt that says ABC and BCS. Maybe they will sign with them lol


----------



## USAUSA1

Great episode, so much to digest. Stone Cold Eli vs Aldis is SLOWLY being built if you not paying attention for a much later date. Aldis turning on Tim Storm forming a new stable. TV title tournament got some interesting matchups.


----------



## DOTL

Man, that was a good episode.


----------



## captainzombie

That was a lot to digest this week with so much going on and wow they actually went 1hr 10min long this week. My wish has come true even if it is even for a week that they had a longer episode. If they can keep each week to 1h or even 1 hr 10min that is just enough time to showcase a lot in such little time, but I think this was just because its the "season" opener.

I still think it sucks that there is no entrance music, I just don't get it why they still don't have any for the TV show. It's a pet peeve of mine, even the old ass NWA had entrance music in the studio.

I liked the presentation for the TV Title Tournament and it should be a very fun few weeks leading to the PPV. I can't wait to see the bracket, which is something they should have concentrated on considering this day and age we don't get tournaments anymore in wrestling as much as we did years ago. That TV title does look beautiful even here in 2019.

Shandcraig, I do agree with you man on the ring apron and that they should probably use that for the PPV at least. I don't mind the nostalgia, but it does need to be broken up a bit. I have created a wicked one in WWE 2K19, which I was hoping to get into 2K20 but waiting for that damn game to work correctly before doing so since they do have an arena that almost looks like a studio which will work for making Powerrr.

I am hoping at the next PPV that they do get the tag titles off RNR Express, while the nostalgia was fun, they do look so rough in the ring. You can also see they are laying the ground work for Aldis vs. Morton, which they are taking a page from when Morton first got a World Title shot against Flair and it was such a huge deal. Remembering Flair vs. Hawk for the first time at Bash '86. Same was when I remember how Bobby Eaton went against Flair, at the Clash of the Champions and it was a big deal. You knew they weren't going to win, but it was cool. Goes to show my age to some of you guys around here. 

The new stable that Nick has is going to be badass, have to wonder what they will call them.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> That was a lot to digest this week with so much going on and wow they actually went 1hr 10min long this week. My wish has come true even if it is even for a week that they had a longer episode. If they can keep each week to 1h or even 1 hr 10min that is just enough time to showcase a lot in such little time, but I think this was just because its the "season" opener.
> 
> I still think it sucks that there is no entrance music, I just don't get it why they still don't have any for the TV show. It's a pet peeve of mine, even the old ass NWA had entrance music in the studio.
> 
> I liked the presentation for the TV Title Tournament and it should be a very fun few weeks leading to the PPV. I can't wait to see the bracket, which is something they should have concentrated on considering this day and age we don't get tournaments anymore in wrestling as much as we did years ago. That TV title does look beautiful even here in 2019.
> 
> Shandcraig, I do agree with you man on the ring apron and that they should probably use that for the PPV at least. I don't mind the nostalgia, but it does need to be broken up a bit. I have created a wicked one in WWE 2K19, which I was hoping to get into 2K20 but waiting for that damn game to work correctly before doing so since they do have an arena that almost looks like a studio which will work for making Powerrr.
> 
> I am hoping at the next PPV that they do get the tag titles off RNR Express, while the nostalgia was fun, they do look so rough in the ring. You can also see they are laying the ground work for Aldis vs. Morton, which they are taking a page from when Morton first got a World Title shot against Flair and it was such a huge deal. Remembering Flair vs. Hawk for the first time at Bash '86. Same was when I remember how Bobby Eaton went against Flair, at the Clash of the Champions and it was a big deal. You knew they weren't going to win, but it was cool. Goes to show my age to some of you guys around here.
> 
> The new stable that Nick has is going to be badass, have to wonder what they will call them.


The national Treasures lol


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> The national Treasures lol


I hope they go with something else, LOL! It's like calling Ric's group, The Nature Boy's instead of The Four Horseman......hahahahaha.


----------



## LongPig666

Great episode. Thomas Latimer, you lucky bastard!!


----------



## southrnbygrace

Loved seeing Nikita!! Enjoyed the episode for the most part.


----------



## RiverFenix

Stevens is so versatile - but it's a blessing and a curse. He can make anything work and be entertaining, but because he can he's not believable to ever be a top guy. A great utility guy on the undercard though - and NWA is a good fit for him as it doesn't focus on in-ring work rate, where the former Sandow is bland and loses all his charisma for some reason. He's great right now as Shooter Stevens, with the yellow stripes on the belt, and Question Mark. 

CW Anderson still throws a great punch. Looks like a guy that could still go and could be kept around. Rinauro - not so much. 

Zicky Dice reminds me of a wrestling version of Eastbound and Down's Kenny Powers. 

I too liked the Television Tournament roll out with the wrestlers all out and squaring up. That reminded me of how The Ultimate Fighter did it each week. Nikita Koloff was a smart get for the company as the throwback connection that Cornette was providing.


----------



## Dondada78

I like the idea of the Deck with The Dealer, Wild Card & Kamille and I suspect the #1 draft pick "Absolute" Ricky Starks soon to join their ranks.


----------



## shandcraig

Nick as world champ, Stevens as National champ and Starks as TV champ sounds great to me. No other show draws me in like this does. AEW needs to take some pointers lol . I enjoy AEW dont get me wrong but the character and story telling is great here


----------



## Lariatoh!

I just watched my first episode of Powerrr. Man, that throwback to the 80s production is crazy. It's quite fun to watch, to be honest. 

As I was watching it, I felt like the whole show was going to be promos and segments. But we got some matches eventually.

I've always been a fan of Eli Drake, so its great to see them building him up. 

Aaron Stevens was great on the mic and Aldis is a great World Champ. I've always like Aldis as well. I really like his thoughts of how he's been building the company for two years, and then when he takes it to new heights all these other people want to jump on the train that he built. Great stuff there. 

Good to see him create a heel stable. I like the controversy surrounding James Storm's title loss as well. It keeps him strong and ready for his next feud to try and get back to the title picture. 

I feel like their roster needs one more headliner, who that is I'm not sure. But I'm invested and will keep watching!


----------



## RiverFenix

Aldis better be getting an ownership percentage given his loyalty to Corgan and building the NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

What ive noticed about NWA but never mentioned it. I really enjoy how much these promos are half driven from crowd responses. It shows you how free falling these promos are and not scripted. They make amazing promos and someone in the crowd makes a classic remark and the rest of the promo is related to that comment and it sounds brilliant.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> What ive noticed about NWA but never mentioned it. I really enjoy how much these promos are half driven from crowd responses. It shows you how free falling these promos are and not scripted. They make amazing promos and someone in the crowd makes a classic remark and the rest of the promo is related to that comment and it sounds brilliant.


Aron Stevens is the best at interacting with the audience during a promo.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Aron Stevens is the best at interacting with the audience during a promo.



I love the booo and cheer back and forth between him and question mark for the crowd. Such a good team that knows how to interact with the crowd. Imagine NWA touring in little bigger venues. I think after the next set of tapings i could see them venue into road ppv or maybe road ppv followed by tapings in the same venue


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I like Marty, but i'm just not sure he fits the NWA very well.


----------



## shandcraig

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I like Marty, but i'm just not sure he fits the NWA very well.



I think everyone fits NWA because nwa can let you get over and shine. Either way no way hes around long term.Its just 1 tapings maybe 2. I could see him possibly having 2 tapings i dont know


----------



## TheDraw

God what have I been missing? The vibe is perfect for this show. Modern wrestlers in an oldschool format with no flippy shit and with guys that actually know how to sell and work a real wrestling match? This show is great and I actually think the smaller Arena's really work for them in this case because it's pretty much like the old NWA and doesn't look bad on TV.

It's good shit. I honestly prefer this over WWE and AEW by far. Impact and Power are the only shows right now I can watch from beginning to end without it feeling like a chore.

Good shit. Wish Cornette could have tamed himself and stayed with them.


----------



## TheDraw

shandcraig said:


> What ive noticed about NWA but never mentioned it. I really enjoy how much these promos are half driven from crowd responses. It shows you how free falling these promos are and not scripted. They make amazing promos and someone in the crowd makes a classic remark and the rest of the promo is related to that comment and it sounds brilliant.



God what have I been missing? The vibe is perfect for this show. Modern wrestlers in an oldschool format with no flippy shit and with guys that actually know how to sell and work a real wrestling match? This show is great and I actually think the smaller Arena's really work for them in this case because it's pretty much like the old NWA and doesn't look bad on TV.

It's good shit. I honestly prefer this over WWE and AEW by far. Impact and Power are the only shows right now I can watch from beginning to end without it feeling like a chore.

Good shit. Wish Cornette could have tamed himself and stayed with them.




shandcraig said:


> What ive noticed about NWA but never mentioned it. I really enjoy how much these promos are half driven from crowd responses. It shows you how free falling these promos are and not scripted. They make amazing promos and someone in the crowd makes a classic remark and the rest of the promo is related to that comment and it sounds brilliant.


Yep. It's refreshing from all of the robots we have today from other companies. This was how heels got real heat back in the day remember?


----------



## shandcraig

I noticed how much phraysing this company is getting for doing a good job at getting talent over,Story development,Character developemnt and payoffs. Not in those direct words. This is the biggest issues so many are having with AEW. I hope AEW can take notes cus these wrestlers do not know


TheDraw said:


> God what have I been missing? The vibe is perfect for this show. Modern wrestlers in an oldschool format with no flippy shit and with guys that actually know how to sell and work a real wrestling match? This show is great and I actually think the smaller Arena's really work for them in this case because it's pretty much like the old NWA and doesn't look bad on TV.
> 
> It's good shit. I honestly prefer this over WWE and AEW by far. Impact and Power are the only shows right now I can watch from beginning to end without it feeling like a chore.
> 
> Good shit. Wish Cornette could have tamed himself and stayed with them.



Cus youve been to busy marking out for Impact LOL. Agree i think this is the fundamental thing that is missing from wrestling. Also agree i prefer it over AEW and Impact. They are doing what made wrestling hot in the first place. Focus on getting talent over and utilizing characters and utilizing promos. Whats amazing is how good the wrestlers use the crowd reactions to change what the wrestler says on the spot in a promo,

Aron stevens i have hated ever since ive seen him in every promotion. I realized now its because no one knew how to utilize and get him over. Hes so entertaining in NWA.


AEW has a lot to learn about character development and they need to take notes from nwa. But also the bookers are AEW are wrestlers and not creative minds like Billy and Dave

At first i was mad Corn was gone from NWA but to be honest i think its benefited because Barrett brings a much more professional feel to it. I think NWA cant over kill the old school feel has they also need to blend modern aspects to. 


That was one thing i didnt like is how the ppv was still powerrr themed and just felt like a powerrr special. Hopefully they remove the set next time for ppvs and separate the to so powerrr can legit feel like its own old themed show well nwa still has its other feel to it

The newest taping is much improved from the one before. Characters, Promos, Story telling, Matches and Most importantly is PAY OFF. AEW is mot getting pay offs for its story or matches. Oh and selling a fucking move


----------



## USAUSA1

The Impact Zone and the Temple was FREE. GPB studios actually let them charge for tickets which is great. LU tickets demand was crazy, they could have charged people $50 per ticket. 

Being a fan for 30 years, I've seen where most companies went wrong. They either didn't have a plan/budget or they abandoned their plan too fast. If the NWA have to stay at GPB studios for two years, stay. Don't rush the process. I'm sure they will tour soon.

The Power baseball cap is actually cool. I can see people that don't watch wrestling seeing that hat and buying it. They should really try to put that in footwear stores like Footlocker or athletic stores.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> The Impact Zone and the Temple was FREE. GPB studios actually let them charge for tickets which is great. LU tickets demand was crazy, they could have charged people $50 per ticket.
> 
> Being a fan for 30 years, I've seen where most companies went wrong. They either didn't have a plan/budget or they abandoned their plan too fast. If the NWA have to stay at GPB studios for two years, stay. Don't rush the process. I'm sure they will tour soon.
> 
> The Power baseball cap is actually cool. I can see people that don't watch wrestling seeing that hat and buying it. They should really try to put that in footwear stores like Footlocker or athletic stores.


The reason why Impact failed is because they couldn't properly run a business from the back end. They easily could have toured small scale but they always prretened they was big league going in big venues with big sets. Lucha never evsn bothered to try and be a wrestling company. 

At NWA size and how it runs things they easily could tour in amall venues to start and still do 6 weeks of tapings. NWA dont have a fancy production so its good.

Lots of indy companies tour.


Absolutley no reason to stay in the studio for 2 years. NWA has already done road shows provinf they can do it.

2 years from now being in the studio will make zero differen than staying 6 months. What will make a difference is focusing on being a paid fans company. 

Theres a demand and i see them mid 2020 touring.

Or at the least taking ppvs on the road


----------



## RiverFenix

Where was this venue - 










That looks like near the perfect size. I love the look of the close balcony as well, makes them look right over the action.


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Where was this venue -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like near the perfect size. I love the look of the close balcony as well, makes them look right over the action.


That was the Tennessee State Fair Grounds Arena, which was the old TNA asylum from the early days. So it holds a decent amount of people and with Tennessee being a wrestling town, NWA could make some good money there if tickets priced right.

If they stick in GPB studios for the tapings, at least going to arenas the size of TSFG arena it would make the PPV's at least look different and much better. I am not sure how many fit in here, but it was sold out for the 70th Anniversary show, but that was headlined by Aldis vs. Cody for the title.

This show was in 2018, surprised we didn't get one this year. It would be cool if they did an Anniversary show each year.

I wonder what they plan to do with the Crockett Cup in 2020. Will they be working with ROH again to get some tag teams in the tournament?



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> January 26th is Royal Rumble. I don't believe there is an NXT PPV on the 25th though, there is a ESPN Free UFC card headlines by Blaydes vs Dos Santos. Not sure that would matter to NWA.


It's probably a good idea to capitalize off of the Royal Rumble weekend, bet that is why they rushed this PPV. Hopefully they limit it to just 4-6 PPV's a year with some kind of "Clash of the Champions" like specials in the mix.

I am excited to see how the TV title tournament turns out in the end.


----------



## captainzombie

> #NWAPowerrr Update As a special gift to our loyal @NWA fans, we will upload this week's NWA Power... 24 hours earlier than usual. See Episode 11 of #NWAPowerrr at 6:05pm ET MONDAY... December 23rd!


This is awesome news that we get this weeks Powerrr a day early.


----------



## shandcraig

Right now i have the most faith in NWA direction the most out of all the shows i watch.


----------



## captainzombie

So awesome that we get this weeks show a day early due to Christmas Eve.

Woohooo Trevor Murdoch got a contract "today", LOL! That was so classic.

I've never seen Zicky Dice, he is quite the character.


----------



## captainzombie

Woah, The Pope Elijah Burke has made his debut. I always thought he had so much potential that was wasted by WWE and Impact.


----------



## captainzombie

Starks beat Kingston in a qualifying match.

I take it on TV we will get all of the qualifying matches, while the PPV will have the entire tournament?


----------



## USAUSA1

Issacs definitely going to be snatched up by AEW or WWE soon.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Issacs definitely going to be snatched up by AEW or WWE soon.


He reminds me of an Eli Drake, good talker and pretty decent in the ring. I never heard of Issacs till he came to the NWA.

LMAO Drake is such a riot.


----------



## RiverFenix

Colt losing to Question Mark, being guest commentator on AEW's DARK along with a producer/agent try out there I wonder if this was Cabana's swan song appearance. I hope not, I liked Corgan asking/forcing him to be a more serious wrestler. 

I like the time limit aspect of the tournament were you're both eliminated with a draw - that is a great excuse for a fast paced match with quick finisher attempts and desperation moves which might backfire. AEW could so something like this with their W-L record based show, Draws count as losses for both or something. 10 minute time limits on television. 
What is the significance of the five extra seconds - the 6:05 vs just a flat six minute time limit?

I wonder who Pope will end up with - maybe a completely new team.

James Storm and Eddie Kingston would make a solid grizzled vet team. Both very solid on the mic as well 

Not sure why Issacs needed a valet as well, but whatever I guess. 

Tim Storm is a likable vet - did he ever work any of the bigger promotions at any time?


----------



## shandcraig

Ok my review of the show. Im seriously blown away at how good this promotion is at getting talent over and untilziing everyones abilities and personality. Its shocking how so many aspects of the show is good. That the promotion is also developing storylines to. The promotion really stands out for this and the sorta funny xmas episode this week was nice.

I think it makes sense both the wild cards having both of their girlfriends tag along with them as heels. It adds to the excitement of this stable and will have a few girls with them.


My one big complaint that will never change is and especially after we got it at the ppv.The lack of entrances for the weekly show.How much more themed songs would elivate this promotion and the weekly show. I know it will come but not sure why they are holding off since they had them at the ppv and it was great.

and dont use the powerrr stage set for ppvs. They have all the basic stuff already for the other default nwa look.


Great product and looking forward to them growing.


Lastly and i dont know if people agree or not but i think the person to truly take the belt off Nick needs to be Tim storm.The story between these 2 is so good and Tim needs at least one proper run with the belt before he retires. I hope it happens.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Ok my review of the show. Im seriously blown away at how good this promotion is at getting talent over and untilziing everyones abilities and personality. Its shocking how so many aspects of the show is good. That the promotion is also developing storylines to. The promotion really stands out for this and the sorta funny xmas episode this week was nice.
> 
> I think it makes sense both the wild cards having both of their girlfriends tag along with them as heels. It adds to the excitement of this stable and will have a few girls with them.
> 
> 
> My one big complaint that will never change is and especially after we got it at the ppv.The lack of entrances for the weekly show.How much more themed songs would elivate this promotion and the weekly show. I know it will come but not sure why they are holding off since they had them at the ppv and it was great.
> 
> and dont use the powerrr stage set for ppvs. They have all the basic stuff already for the other default nwa look.
> 
> 
> Great product and looking forward to them growing.
> 
> 
> Lastly and i dont know if people agree or not but i think the person to truly take the belt off Nick needs to be Tim storm.The story between these 2 is so good and Tim needs at least one proper run with the belt before he retires. I hope it happens.


I do agree that the lack of entrances does hurt the show a bit. I'll keep saying it, even the old NWA had these so I am not sure what the reasoning is here. They do need to differentiate their PPVs from Powerrr. I bet they could easily fill the Tennessee Fair Ground Arena for each PPV.

It is interesting too to see the stable that The Pope is trying to put together. Maybe they will go against Nick's group that doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I do agree that the lack of entrances does hurt the show a bit. I'll keep saying it, even the old NWA had these so I am not sure what the reasoning is here. They do need to differentiate their PPVs from Powerrr. I bet they could easily fill the Tennessee Fair Ground Arena for each PPV.
> 
> It is interesting too to see the stable that The Pope is trying to put together. Maybe they will go against Nick's group that doesn't have a name yet.



For some reason i couldnt understand him.Wait i never can lol. Did he say hes forming a group ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

To the fella who posted earlier the 6:05 time limit is because that's what time Powerrr starts. 6:05 PM so the time limit is 6:05. Pretty unique if you ask me.

Show was very solid and enjoyable. I don't think they need to start touring just yet except with PPV's but when/if they get on TV I think that'd be the time.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> For some reason i couldnt understand him.Wait i never can lol. Did he say hes forming a group ?


That is what it sounded like, is that The Pope is planning to put together a team......his version of the Horseman.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

The "YEAH" movement is alive and well thanks to Eli Drake. If we could get a back & forth between Pope and Eli Drake, that would be great.

There are certain wrestlers who just fit in certain promotions. I feel Moxley fits in AEW, Ospreay fits in NJPW, and Eli Drake fits in NWA. Drake's presence and personification of a studio wrestler is scary how well it comes off. I am saying this now, NWA has the best mic working roster in the history of wrestling. 

1) Eli Drake
2) Eddie Kingston
3) Nick Aldis
4) Pope
5) Stu Bennet
6) Colt Cabana
7) Pope

All these guys are top tier, but even the other half the roster is rather good. I will say I thought Royce Isaacs was awful the last show. Fine wrestler, but I've never not believed someone soooo much, trying to pass as not caring, too cool, bad guy stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

All Elite Wanking said:


> I am saying this now, NWA has the best mic working roster in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 1) Eli Drake
> 2) Eddie Kingston
> 3) Nick Aldis
> 4) Pope
> 5) Stu Bennet
> 6) Colt Cabana
> 7) Pope
> 
> All these guys are top tier, but even the other half the roster is rather good. I will say I thought Royce Isaacs was awful the last show. Fine wrestler, but I've never not believed someone soooo much, trying to pass as not caring, too cool, bad guy stuff.


Rock, Austin, Foley, Flair, HBK, Jericho, Vince, Edge, Dudley Boys...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rock, Austin, Foley, Flair, HBK, Jericho, Vince, Edge, Dudley Boys...


edit...


All Elite Wanking said:


> I am saying this now, NWA has the _POTENTIALLY_ best mic working roster in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 1) Eli Drake
> 2) Eddie Kingston
> 3) Nick Aldis
> 4) Pope
> 5) Stu Bennet
> 6) Colt Cabana
> 7) Pope


I would still argue for NWA roster.


----------



## shandcraig

I also think less mic talented guys seem to speak better in NWA. I think its how nwa is directed from billy and dave. The way people talk they just sound real plus charismatic


----------



## TripleG

This show is so much fun. It feels fresh and new and old fashioned and nostalgic all at once, and they do a great job of maximizing the talents' positive qualities. 

I am loving the TV Title tournament at the moment, and it was great to see The Pope again.


----------



## shandcraig

TripleG said:


> This show is so much fun. It feels fresh and new and old fashioned and nostalgic all at once, and they do a great job of maximizing the talents' positive qualities.
> 
> I am loving the TV Title tournament at the moment, and it was great to see The Pope again.



I cant find another promotion that is able to maximize and squeeze out abilities out of everyone.Even people that have seemed generic. I am by no means a delusional mark as they have things that could be better and i dont care for some of the talent.But like any good actor,Given the right opportunity and direction they can excel. Im struggling with a lot of promotions because they all feel the same. Trying to be so try hard and having super matches and all of that. Even AEW and yes i still watch aew. Impact has a great direction right now but its roster is lack luster and the promos are lack luster compared to nwa. 

Even aew promos are lack luster. I wanna know exactly what Billy and Dave has said to its roster,Very curious as this stands ou


----------



## RiverFenix

NWA focuses on promo's and characters - basically identified the void in current pro wrestling offerings and attempting to fill it. NWA workrate is virtually 1980's like as well, it's bowling show ugly at times and at best very basic in others. But it's a welcome difference from the spot fest kickouts and is very much ike the wrestling I grew up on when you watch old school matches like Greg Valentine and Demolition.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NWA focuses on promo's and characters - basically identified the void in current pro wrestling offerings and attempting to fill it. NWA workrate is virtually 1980's like as well, it's bowling show ugly at times and at best very basic in others. But it's a welcome difference from the spot fest kickouts and is very much ike the wrestling I grew up on when you watch old school matches like Greg Valentine and Demolition.


I would say the 90s was the same except in the 90s they had much more advanced story telling and various angles that the 80s lacked. So i think this is going to be a combo but more classy less edgy maybe we will will see in time.Its going to be a slow horse to get going but i love the history aspect of it.


----------



## Stellar

I spent half of the day catching up on NWA Powerrr. I really love how they have kept adding veteran talent that fits in with the show.

Question Mark being so over with the crowd is crazy. I've been enjoying Aron Stevens for the first time since he left WWE (his Impact run wasn't good at all). Obviously they are rekindling his peak from the WWE, but with their own variation of it. Very smart.

Nick Aldis has really looked great as the Worlds Champion too.

The TV Championship tourney has my interest.

I'm glad that they have added ODB, Melina and Thunder Rosa since the start because Marti Belle being like the biggest threat for Allison Kay for awhile wasn't jiving with me.

Overall the NWA does a great job of making their talent seem like a big deal. 

YEAH. Eli Drake really fits in with the NWA.

My only negative thing is that it seems as if some guys are reading straight off of the paper sometimes when they are talking on the mic. Isaacs for example. He was looking straight down at the paper while he was talking. Not sure if he was reading it or that was him focusing hard on thinking up things to say but I sure do see what looks like a script at that podium often. Just like if you want people to believe that the random drawing is legit, why have that paper on the podium? I'm probably nitpicking, but it just got my attention a little.

The show is great though. Still feels exciting to watch.


----------



## RiverFenix

Issacs was definitely reading directly from the promo script.


----------



## shandcraig

I haven't noticed a single wreatler implying they are reading a script. The only person i could see how that would come off as os issac but my impression was he was either joking or lost in general and was pretending to not be lost.

You people have to understand that these guys half the time are saying promos and things based off the crowd. So that would be impossible to be reading a script.

If I'm wrong my bad but who knows


----------



## Tony1973

Isaacs was struggling. 

In a land of great promo guys, it REALLY stood out

Im thinking theyre trying to build him up. To help him, get him some backstage talking first, then do it live

NWA has worked miracles assembling that roster


----------



## shandcraig

Tony1973 said:


> Isaacs was struggling.
> 
> In a land of great promo guys, it REALLY stood out
> 
> Im thinking theyre trying to build him up. To help him, get him some backstage talking first, then do it live
> 
> NWA has worked miracles assembling that roster


Neither of the wild cards can cut promos. Not every single person needs to be able to,Its just a miracle so many of them can and


The most important thing is that NWA is able to get people over which they are doing a great jog at.But it looks like as a whole they wanna push everyone to get better so thats a great thing


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought Issacs did good in general. It went a little long and really didn't have a finish point which is the problem with a lot of these promos.

Notice how Aldis always appear after an Eli promo but they never communicate with each other. Eli always talk about the Nwa title in his promos.


----------



## Tony1973

shandcraig said:


> Neither of the wild cards can cut promos. Not every single person needs to be able to,Its just a miracle so many of them can and
> 
> 
> The most important thing is that NWA is able to get people over which they are doing a great jog at.But it looks like as a whole they wanna push everyone to get better so thats a great thing


In the old days theyd be given a manager


----------



## shandcraig

Tony1973 said:


> In the old days theyd be given a manager





Tony1973 said:


> In the old days theyd be given a manager



Yeah i think we will see more managers come in over time. That being said they are still fitting as the big meat for Nicks group


----------



## captainzombie

This is a real bummer, why didn't they just air it today like they did last week on Monday before Christmas Eve. NY Day is a bad move considering family gatherings, bowl games, and the winter classic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211764680701726721


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> This is a real bummer, why didn't they just air it today like they did last week on Monday before Christmas Eve. NY Day is a bad move considering family gatherings, bowl games, and the winter classic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211764680701726721



Seems very pointless trying to jump from these hoops. I think they wanna ride the AEW train being live tomorrow.


----------



## USAUSA1

Probably because everyone will be off and at home tomorrow and most people are getting ready for tonight. Make sense


----------



## Stellar

Yeah, it makes sense. When they air it shouldn't bother anyone since it will be available to watch on Youtube at any time.

Tim Storm not taking his eyes off of Aldis impressed me considering Kamille was basically like "LOOK AT ME" as she got pretty close to Storm. lol


----------



## shandcraig

Southerner said:


> Yeah, it makes sense. When they air it shouldn't bother anyone since it will be available to watch on Youtube at any time.
> 
> Tim Storm not taking his eyes off of Aldis impressed me considering Kamille was basically like "LOOK AT ME" as she got pretty close to Storm. lol


I'm pissed, I pretty much had the worst day of my life yesterday because it was not on.Im never watching another NWA show agian.....


----------



## TripleG

You know, when I think of the World Title holders we have today, we've got some pretty high caliber guys doing well with the belts. 

Okada as IWGP champ? Great. 
Jericho as AEW champ? Rejuvenated his career
Calihan as Impact champ? By far the best choice for that company. 
Lesnar as World champ? Complain about it all you want, but he does bring legitimacy to the title whenever he holds it. 
Wyatt as Universal champ? I mean, best character, best gimmick, so it was a no brainer to put the belt on him. 
Cole as NXT champ? Name a guy in NXT that should have it over him, because I can't think of anyone. 

My point is, we have a lot of great title holders right now...but can we throw Aldis into that discussion too? I mean Jesus, he just carries himself like an old school classic wrasslin' champion to perfection, and now that he's full on heel, he's even better.


----------



## shandcraig

TripleG said:


> You know, when I think of the World Title holders we have today, we've got some pretty high caliber guys doing well with the belts.
> 
> Okada as IWGP champ? Great.
> Jericho as AEW champ? Rejuvenated his career
> Calihan as Impact champ? By far the best choice for that company.
> Lesnar as World champ? Complain about it all you want, but he does bring legitimacy to the title whenever he holds it.
> Wyatt as Universal champ? I mean, best character, best gimmick, so it was a no brainer to put the belt on him.
> Cole as NXT champ? Name a guy in NXT that should have it over him, because I can't think of anyone.
> 
> My point is, we have a lot of great title holders right now...but can we throw Aldis into that discussion too? I mean Jesus, he just carries himself like an old school classic wrasslin' champion to perfection, and now that he's full on heel, he's even better.



There is not a single champion in wrestling right now holding the belt the way he does. Plus the fact the NWA belt even though it lost its spot it still is the oldest and most important belt to the wrestling legacy. I think we needed to see more champions like this.Hes a very good heel. That being said other personalities are good of course in other ways. Jerichos a fun champ and its very different but Nick they need to keep it on him for a while and keep this group story going for some mega face to take it off him later.


On a different note what are peoples thoughts on those things coming to the website ? I dont really get it.Are they segments ? I dont remember the names of them but one was something circle and its not the circle sqaured and the other was girl power i think. Like why is this coming to the website and not youtube. Not sure what it will be. But lol they seemed like days of our lives segments


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> On a different note what are peoples thoughts on those things coming to the website ? I dont really get it.Are they segments ? I dont remember the names of them but one was something circle and its not the circle sqaured and the other was girl power i think. Like why is this coming to the website and not youtube. Not sure what it will be. But lol they seemed like days of our lives segments


Girl Powerrr almost sounds like a second show with the women wrestling or does it sound like to be something totally different? I was a bit confused with that, hopefully they clarify in the coming weeks.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Girl Powerrr almost sounds like a second show with the women wrestling or does it sound like to be something totally different? I was a bit confused with that, hopefully they clarify in the coming weeks.


they didnt say a single thing.It just promoted it during the very weird girl drama conversation lol.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> they didnt say a single thing.It just promoted it during the very weird girl drama conversation lol.


This is one thing they need to stop doing honestly, just tossing up these upcoming things like Girl Powerrr and not acknowledging what it is. LOL!

I also found the TV title tournament match announcement segment just felt weird. They had Nikita announce some matches, and now we have these two other people doing it in backstage segments. They should have taped Nikita segments in the back pulling the names out.

This weeks show was pretty good as always, and Aldis's group Strictly Business name is not bad.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> This is one thing they need to stop doing honestly, just tossing up these upcoming things like Girl Powerrr and not acknowledging what it is. LOL!
> 
> I also found the TV title tournament match announcement segment just felt weird. They had Nikita announce some matches, and now we have these two other people doing it in backstage segments. They should have taped Nikita segments in the back pulling the names out.
> 
> This weeks show was pretty good as always, and Aldis's group Strictly Business name is not bad.



I agree that guy and girl announcing thr names is stupid. Mainly because the fact they already know who they are announcing and clearly do a bad job at acting and try to hide the paper from being seen.


----------



## shandcraig

Curious how many ppvs they have planned


----------



## captainzombie

Here’s the lineup for tonight’s show


-Tim Storm opens the show.

-Zicky Dice vs. Caleb Konley in a TV Title tournament qualifying match.

-ODB vs. Thunder Rosa.

-NWA Champion Nick Aldis has a special 6:05 challenge for Ricky Starks.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just caught up on things. I'd kinda fallen behind over Xmas. If anything these latest episodes are even better than the initial tapings.


----------



## captainzombie

This week's episode has been quite good so far.

I couldn't stop laughing at that Rock N Roll Express infomercial. Now that was 80's personified to the max.

I see how they are playing off of the Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton World title match when they first squared off here with Aldis vs. Morton.

Since we have qualifying matches for the TV title tournament, I take it the entire tournament will take place at the Hard Times PPV?


----------



## captainzombie

Here we go, the Scott Steiner debut. The RNR ran away as soon as they saw Big Poppa Pump. LOL!

For nostalgia purposes will they get Rick & Scott Steiner to hold those NWA tag titles one more time if they bring Rick in?


----------



## captainzombie

Anyone else catch this week's show? Looks like this thread is on the dead side this week.


----------



## shandcraig

I saw it as always. For some reason i didnt feel the need to say much this week.

Looking forward to the ppv


----------



## ByTor

2010s wrestling was decidedly not for me. Didn't think I'd ever find a wrestling show I loved, or even bothered to watch on a semi-regular basis, again. Then came NWA Powerrr...

I loved the first 7 episodes of Powerrr. It was right up my alley. The first wrestling show I watched on a weekly basis since 2009...

Then it all seemed to come crashing down. Episode 8 was brutal and 9 was rough. The PPV underwhelmed...

But they've been on fire since Into The Fire. I'd even argue they've been in a bigger groove during the last 4 shows than they were during the first 7. The last show might be the best one in Powerrr history. I am once again in love with this promotion. 

Nick Aldis is the MVP. It would flop without him being the living embodiment of what a Real World Champion should be....even though I love to hate him now lol. Tim Storm is the best babyface wrestling has seen in years, if not decades. Aron Stevens is always a hoot. Eli Drake just oozes charisma. Then you have a mostly good group of utility players beyond my Big 4.

The old school studio aesthetic is one of the things that first hooked me but it's honestly just background stuff at this point. It's the fast-pace (including matches that don't wear out their welcome), glorious promos, and interesting booking that keeps me coming back. 

I'm hoping this PPV has better matches than the last one. I didn't think Into The Fire was a particularly well booked show. If Hard Times has 'the right' card I'll be ordering my first PPV since waaaay back at Backlash 2004 (though, of course,I did watch others since then through other means). 

Also love how they're slowly building up a real murderer's row of challengers to Aldis. You've got Morton and Scurll quietly lurking in the background as immediate contenders. Aldis/Starks should be a big match a few months down the line. Then you've got the real money matches in Aldis/T. Storm and Aldis/Drake. Can't wait for all this pro wrestling goodness to play out. 

If you're STILL not watching NWA Powerrr do yourself a favor and check it out.


----------



## JJKING13

TripleG said:


> You know, when I think of the World Title holders we have today, we've got some pretty high caliber guys doing well with the belts.
> 
> Okada as IWGP champ? Great.
> Jericho as AEW champ? Rejuvenated his career
> Calihan as Impact champ? By far the best choice for that company.
> Lesnar as World champ? Complain about it all you want, but he does bring legitimacy to the title whenever he holds it.
> Wyatt as Universal champ? I mean, best character, best gimmick, so it was a no brainer to put the belt on him.
> Cole as NXT champ? Name a guy in NXT that should have it over him, because I can't think of anyone.
> 
> My point is, we have a lot of great title holders right now...but can we throw Aldis into that discussion too? I mean Jesus, he just carries himself like an old school classic wrasslin' champion to perfection, and now that he's full on heel, he's even better.


Aldis could go to any of the promotions you listed above and would bring the same prestige to the respective title and, in some instances, elevate the title.


----------



## JJKING13

Question - anyone heard anything about future plans or rumors. Possible TV deal, partnerships with other promotions, going on the road for live events at different venues? I enjoy what they are doing but if growth is an objective I think adding some different things would be in order.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shandcraig

JJKING13 said:


> Question - anyone heard anything about future plans or rumors. Possible TV deal, partnerships with other promotions, going on the road for live events at different venues? I enjoy what they are doing but if growth is an objective I think adding some different things would be in order.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Nothing new has come up and i think Billy has stopped talking about anything he cant follow through on.Im sure hes still trying to work on making it happen but with the size of the promotion right now that might take a while. He mentioned last year he wanted to do 8 pop ups this year but i think hes dropped the term pop up and is just doing simply ppvs now. If he does 8 ppvs that will be yet to be seen but based off the gap between the last one and the one coming up i think around 8 ppvs makes sense.

Now may Question is wtf was the point of Marty to come in and appear on ppv then have 1 interview on tv. He has disappeared and it seems utter pointless to do what they did with him. Interview how he wants the belt ect ect but we have not seen him since


----------



## USAUSA1

I love the Nwa women's division even more now.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Now may Question is wtf was the point of Marty to come in and appear on ppv then have 1 interview on tv. He has disappeared and it seems utter pointless to do what they did with him. Interview how he wants the belt ect ect but we have not seen him since


I agree just doesn't make sense, unless come April we do get a Aldis vs. Scrull II at the Crocket Cup 2019, if the plan is to do it this year in April. There are rumors going around that Marty is close to re-signing with ROH, but also to allow him to compete in NJPW and NWA.


----------



## captainzombie

ROH is having their show at Center Stage tonight, which I believe is the same exact studio that NWA is using. There are seats obviously on both sides of the arena. NWA should consider opening that other side up and continue still with the studio look of the show. You can fit even more people in there and the shows will look a bit bigger than they currently do.


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> ROH is having their show at Center Stage tonight, which I believe is the same exact studio that NWA is using. There are seats obviously on both sides of the arena. NWA should consider opening that other side up and continue still with the studio look of the show. You can fit even more people in there and the shows will look a bit bigger than they currently do.


And guess who showed up......


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> And guess who showed up......


That was quite cool that Aldis showed even though it was for a few seconds, continues build up that we thought had ended. My bet is still on for a rematch between the two at this years Crockett Cup 2019. I guess ROH and NWA are back on working terms again.

On a side note, sucks that RUSH didn't get the belt back. Guess beating up the refs doesn't help.


----------



## USAUSA1

Rumors are that Marty new contract will let him work in the NWA and New Japan.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> ROH is having their show at Center Stage tonight, which I believe is the same exact studio that NWA is using. There are seats obviously on both sides of the arena. NWA should consider opening that other side up and continue still with the studio look of the show. You can fit even more people in there and the shows will look a bit bigger than they currently do.


It has nothing to do with gpb studios nwa uses. Roh has production. Nwa is using gpb because they have zero production and so its all done inside gbd own production 

Center Stage is a mid-sized concert complex comprising three separate venues located in Atlanta, Georgia. Originally known as Theatre Atlanta, the concert hall was built in memorial to a young theater enthusiast.


----------



## IamMark

Opinions on a potential signing of Rene Dupré?


----------



## shandcraig

IamMark said:


> Opinions on a potential signing of Rene Dupré?


As a wrestler? I don't know oh, I never really was huge fan but I have nothing against the guy


----------



## IamMark

shandcraig said:


> As a wrestler? I don't know oh, I never really was huge fan but I have nothing against the guy


I saw an interview of him saying he'll join one of the popular companies and I thought he could do well in NWA.


----------



## captainzombie

Nick Aldis and part of Strictly Business appeared tonight on ROH Honor Reigns Supreme after last night Aldis interfered in the ROH World title match.


----------



## Contra Unit

USAUSA1 said:


> I love the Nwa women's division even more now.


Thunder Rosa has to be my favorite modern female wrestler, she's so damn vicious. I'd like to see her grapple with Asuka just to see who hits stiffer. Asuka has her beat when it comes to mat wrestling but Rosa's strong style striking is hardcore, even against Asuka who also has elite striking skills.


> Opinions on a potential signing of Rene Dupré?


He still wrestles? Mang, times like these, I wish Sean O'haire were still alive and in shape. He'd be money now with either NWA, MLW, or AEW. Maybe, perhaps. I'm really not sure coz he was at NJPW and he was meh.


----------



## shandcraig

Thunder Rosa is great and some others, Kay brings nothing really. She does not really have a character


----------



## shandcraig

Im confused so pope is managing Eddie and homickde? Seems so stupid when Eddie is so lit on the mic


----------



## Stoney Jackson

shandcraig said:


> Im confused so pope is managing Eddie and homickde? Seems so stupid when Eddie is so lit on the mic


Yeah, why didn’t they bring Hernandez and just have them continue their “OGz” thing from Impact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

Stoney Jackson said:


> Yeah, why didn’t they bring Hernandez and just have them continue their “OGz” thing from Impact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That didn't make sense that they are bringing in The Pope to manage these guys, unless they are building a bigger stable with Pope. Then Pope walks away from them in disgust after Homicide gets hurt, so let's see where this leads to.


----------



## ByTor

I thought this was the weakest episode since the PPV. Oh well. They can't all be homeruns.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> That didn't make sense that they are bringing in The Pope to manage these guys, unless they are building a bigger stable with Pope. Then Pope walks away from them in disgust after Homicide gets hurt, so let's see where this leads to.



But eddie is useless with out his mic skills. Popes a talker so what a group with 2 talkers over shadowing each other. Groups weird


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis is feuding with Morton,Tim Storm,Drake,Marty,Flip and don't forget about Muta. I love a fighting champion.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Aldis is feuding with Morton,Tim Storm,Drake,Marty,Flip and don't forget about Muta. I love a fighting champion.


Totally forgot about Muta, wonder if they will end up having a match.


----------



## Dondada78

I like the angle with Pope. I think it should lead to him bringing in his own team hopefully locked n loaded ( Duke Dawkins & Ganon Jones Jr.)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This may have been the worse episode so far. I'm starting to see repetitive things I don't like, and I'm barely catching up because of it.

1) I don't like Melina and can't tell if it's heel heat or I'm tired of similar 'I'm better than you, bitchy, duck lip' women

2) very upset Marty is seemingly gone. If it's a long feud, I don't think it's good as I want quicker follow up with Marty coming to NWA

3) very tired of the rockers and Steiner, extremely old talent taking up multiple timeslots. WWE has done well the past year on using it sparingly, but it's each week for NWA

4) Aaron Stevens is not a good wrestler. The 3rd degree belt isn't interesting, but he's rather quick on the mic

5) at least 20 minutes of each episode is recaps of the exact same Tim Storm storyline, 5 minutes of upcoming shows, 10 minutes of recaps for other feuds. Stop recapping everything to death

6) if Pope continues to speak for Kingston I won't watch. Kingston is fantastic and needs mic time

Positive side...

1) Stu on commentary is good, wether in the honey moon phase I don't know yet


----------



## ByTor

Another good show this week. Aldis/Morton was a smart match with the right guy going over. Shooter Stevens graced us with the single greatest sell in the history of professional wrestling. Most importantly, it did its job as the go home show. I'm actually going to order Hard Times. And I haven't ordered a wrestling pay per view from home since Backlash 2004.


----------



## Corey

Bring the Crockett Cup to the Norfolk Scope!!


----------



## Seafort

Curious about this...what is the long term roadmap to profitability for the revived NWA? Is the television show cost neutral with advertising revenue factored in? Are house shows going to come into play, or is it just PPVs? Has Corgan stated how he intends to grow the promotion?


----------



## JJKING13

Seafort said:


> Curious about this...what is the long term roadmap to profitability for the revived NWA? Is the television show cost neutral with advertising revenue factored in? Are house shows going to come into play, or is it just PPVs? Has Corgan stated how he intends to grow the promotion?


The goal should be to get a TV deal which should get them more money than YouTube. In addition have limited number of mainstay pay per views throughout the year (All In with ROH, Crocker Cup). I think it would make sense for them to develop a strong working relationship with ROH, MLW, Impact, and NJPW (and AEW but I just don’t see it. Aldis is a great champion and spokesman. Get some talent appear on NWA shows in exchange for Aldis defending the NWA title at the various promotions (you know, that the NWA champ has done historicall)


----------



## shandcraig

I dojnt under


Seafort said:


> Curious about this...what is the long term roadmap to profitability for the revived NWA? Is the television show cost neutral with advertising revenue factored in? Are house shows going to come into play, or is it just PPVs? Has Corgan stated how he intends to grow the promotion?





Seafort said:


> Curious about this...what is the long term roadmap to profitability for the revived NWA? Is the television show cost neutral with advertising revenue factored in? Are house shows going to come into play, or is it just PPVs? Has Corgan stated how he intends to grow the promotion?



I dont understand peoples obsession with house shows. These promotions need to focus on the weekly shows and ppvs as an all to first be successful before doing random house shows. Even AEW is far from house shows.

Billy has a 20 year plan to slowly build up the brand instead of pissing huge money away that he does not even have compared to say aew.

i think we will see a step forward each year. 2020 very likely we will get either some streaming deal or tv


----------



## Seafort

shandcraig said:


> I dojnt under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand peoples obsession with house shows. These promotions need to focus on the weekly shows and ppvs as an all to first be successful before doing random house shows. Even AEW is far from house shows.
> 
> Billy has a 20 year plan to slowly build up the brand instead of pissing huge money away that he does not even have compared to say aew.
> 
> i think we will see a step forward each year. 2020 very likely we will get either some streaming deal or tv


They can be a revenue driver if presented in a meaningful faction. If not, they’re break even or money losers.


----------



## shandcraig

Seafort said:


> They can be a revenue driver if presented in a meaningful faction. If not, they’re break even or money losers.


House shows do not draw money unless you're a full house. Even wwe announced as of now they are losing money on house shows. Reason why wcw did not do them until the product was good.Same principle will be for AEW and NWA and Impact ect


----------



## captainzombie

This was just announced today, wonder if Barrett or Marquez is gone.... Mooney didn't do much commentary, so maybe he will do interviews which could mean Marquez could be gone. Guess we will see later.

_We are proud to welcome legendary announcer Sean Mooney to the National Wrestling Alliance family. You’ll see his first appearance on #NWAPowerrr this Tuesday at 6:05pm._


----------



## captainzombie

Looks like Dave is still there and they added Sean as an interviewer. Now Kyle Davis is doing interviews too at the podium. Wonder what the plan is?

No "Into The Fire" intro or ending, hoping they didn't lose the rights to the song. It fits Powerrr so well.

Very promo heavy show this week as they build to the next PPV.


----------



## kovs27

I feel the proposed stipulation to Marty wouldn't be that bad if the Crockett Cup is held in a small building. Would Billy really refund everyone if Marty isn't winning?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ahhh, how refreshing it is to have a ton of wrestlers who exude personalities and are given promo time. Ricky Starks and Zicky Dice are future stars for the NWA, I missed a good back forth promo battle with two guys who can go on the mic. Then you had the Nick Aldis/ Scrull promo where Nick put a stipulation that had some measure and immediately made their feud personal in a single promo. Man, I love me some NWA!


----------



## Corey

7 minutes of actual wrestling on the whole show just isn't gonna cut it for me. Hoping next week's title matches deliver.


----------



## captainzombie

Corey said:


> 7 minutes of actual wrestling on the whole show just isn't gonna cut it for me. Hoping next week's title matches deliver.


Shit, it was less than that.....6:05..... LOL! That was my biggest negative from this weeks show. At least give us 2 matches. With the PPV being 2+ months away, they had time to do promos/interview segments over the course of this week and next week to build up the upcoming weeks.


----------



## JJKING13

I thought that was really good show. I loved the way the Hard Times recap led into the next segment with the winners. I like the slow burn with Aldis and Marty. Haven't bought a NWA PPV yet but strongly considering order the Crockett Cup. My guess is they involve some ROH talent and we end up with a stacked card. I'm interested to see where the event takes place. My only event with the stipulation is, if Marty accepts, he has to win right? I can't see holding a show in a venue of any size (other than the NWA studio) and then refunding the money.


----------



## RiverFenix

From Aldis' interview with CVV - 



> Aldis said he described to Dave Lagana what pro wrestling nowadays is missing compared to what he would like to see more of in the industry.
> 
> "I basically said look, I am a boxing fan but not a boxing aficionado, I'm not going to watch two jabronis fight for no reason, I need to be invested," said Aldis. "What happened to the prize fight feel, what happened to the prize fight approach to promoting? Vince McMahon was the greatest promoter of all time but now he's like an Executive Producer of this giant Nickelodon wrestling. I think there's a bunch of people that miss the classic 'irresistible force meets the immovable object' and here's the showdown, who's going to win, and who's going to be the world champion.
> 
> "I got off the phone with Dave and Billy called me two minutes later, gushing about wanting the feeling and atmosphere and I said, 'great you're speaking my language'."


You can do this with a one hour weekly program - anything more and you need throwaway matches. AEW tries to counter this with longer matches which is overt filler in just another way at times. Explains the last offering with such limited in-ring. After the PPV they need to reset and start new storylines before they get to the in-ring portion of the stories. 



> Aldis admitted that there is someone with the company who does not want him there.
> 
> "The reality is that there's somebody there who is very, very successful, who for whatever reason decided that he didn't want to have anything to do with me because of some of his actions on a personal level," Aldis revealed. "It's one of those weird things, there's no way to address it.
> 
> "I've had conversations with [WWE] over the years. I just got to a point where I just went I'm just done chasing that dragon. Ultimately what is my vision here, is it to be in the WWE or is it to be a big time pro wrestler? One way provides a much quicker path to the other, but it's not the only path."
> 
> While Aldis declined to reveal any names, he did admit that no one has confirmed that it is the reason that WWE hasn't signed him. He noted that if he did end up signing with WWE, the person's issues with him would likely hold him back anyway.


Who is he talking about here. I remember it being a known identity - heat from some personal issue. Aldis was never in WWE though, so somebody from Impact he cross paths with who has power in WWE? HHH is really the only person who could bury him but I can't see they would have ever even talked.


----------



## USAUSA1

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> From Aldis' interview with CVV -
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this with a one hour weekly program - anything more and you need throwaway matches. AEW tries to counter this with longer matches which is overt filler in just another way at times. Explains the last offering with such limited in-ring. After the PPV they need to reset and start new storylines before they get to the in-ring portion of the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he talking about here. I remember it being a known identity - heat from some personal issue. Aldis was never in WWE though, so somebody from Impact he cross paths with who has power in WWE? HHH is really the only person who could bury him but I can't see they would have ever even talked.


Kevin Dunn,Bruce Pritchard(impact days) and isn't Gaburick back with them.


----------



## ByTor

I agree with a lot of you in thinking this week's Powerrr could have used another match or two. It was a bit too much recapping for my liking. Also think the first Ricky/Zicky match should have been a bigger deal.

Enjoyed seeing Sean Mooney return to wrestling.

That Kingston/Pope/Dawsons segment was weird. Wish we could have seen the whole thing. Was that the Hard Times dark match?

Next week is looking good with the Rosa/Kay and Stevens/Murdoch rematches.

Aldis was fantastic as usual. His opening promo was good and that show ending sitdown talk with Scurll was phenomenal. I am already so hyped for their match. Slick Nick is the best in the business. Don't @ me.

Also loved The Champ's shoot interview with CVV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> From Aldis' interview with CVV -
> 
> 
> 
> You can do this with a one hour weekly program - anything more and you need throwaway matches. AEW tries to counter this with longer matches which is overt filler in just another way at times. Explains the last offering with such limited in-ring. After the PPV they need to reset and start new storylines before they get to the in-ring portion of the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is he talking about here. I remember it being a known identity - heat from some personal issue. Aldis was never in WWE though, so somebody from Impact he cross paths with who has power in WWE? HHH is really the only person who could bury him but I can't see they would have ever even talked.


From what I read when Mickie got him a WWE tryout he pissed a lot of people off there, including Regal and the trainers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ziggy is kind of crap. His strikes look weak or they miss. All his stuff is ripoff of other wrestlers. Pricing his stuff, fanny pack, rocking hips, bleach blonde hair, strutting, even his finisher is a callback. But, nothing feels original or authentic. 

Even Murdoch is more individual and original. 

I wasn't sold on Starks till this week. Good promo, good Wrestling. Good choice for the first title run.

I don't like Stevens, the 3rd degree champion, and I can't tell if it's good heel work or annoyance. I did watch the whole segment between them and James Storm & Eli Drake, but that's because Drake is fantastic YAH! I skipped the last 2 Stevens promos and matches. He gets on my nerves and I don't watch him.


----------



## Mastodon

Just wanted to say how much I've been enjoying NWA Powerr every week. The crowd is lively & into the show, the studio set-up is cool & I like the how it's focusing on what wrestling should be about which is personalities & rivalries. NWA has come a long way from the original documentary-style series & only having 2 wrestlers. It's going to be interesting to see how much progress they make moving forward.


----------



## shandcraig

Great show. Great promos


----------



## Psychosocial

Is the Circle Squared going to just be a part of the Power episodes or is it going to be its own show at some point? That was never clarified I think.


----------



## Tony1973

Psychosocial said:


> Is the Circle Squared going to just be a part of the Power episodes or is it going to be its own show at some point? That was never clarified I think.


Theyve filmed like 8 sets of promos/matches. Im guessing they do a couple more at the april tapings.

Theyve been correct about undiscovered talent besides a team thats been in roh. I looked up some of the women and theyre hot and pretty good


----------



## BC4LIFE

Shouldn't this be pinned? The MLW topic is much less active than this one and it is still pinned while this one is not. The NWA may not have so many fans but they are pretty active.


----------



## Dave Santos

I


All Elite Wanking said:


> This may have been the worse episode so far. I'm starting to see repetitive things I don't like, and I'm barely catching up because of it.
> 
> 1) I don't like Melina and can't tell if it's heel heat or I'm tired of similar 'I'm better than you, bitchy, duck lip' women
> 
> 2) very upset Marty is seemingly gone. If it's a long feud, I don't think it's good as I want quicker follow up with Marty coming to NWA
> 
> 3) very tired of the rockers and Steiner, extremely old talent taking up multiple timeslots. WWE has done well the past year on using it sparingly, but it's each week for NWA
> 
> 4) Aaron Stevens is not a good wrestler. The 3rd degree belt isn't interesting, but he's rather quick on the mic
> 
> 5) at least 20 minutes of each episode is recaps of the exact same Tim Storm storyline, 5 minutes of upcoming shows, 10 minutes of recaps for other feuds. Stop recapping everything to death
> 
> 6) if Pope continues to speak for Kingston I won't watch. Kingston is fantastic and needs mic time
> 
> Positive side...
> 
> 1) Stu on commentary is good, wether in the honey moon phase I don't know yet


I will be honest with you, a lot of the things you mentioned you dont like, people in the comments section of youtube liked. And the moderaterer/favourite comment checker on their youtube page has been relaying what the fans on youtube have been enjoying or wanting back to the nwa. Most of them dont seem to mention those 20 minute clinic matches over there. Or seemed to love sandow, the pope, the rockers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Dave Santos said:


> I
> 
> 
> I will be honest with you, a lot of the things you mentioned you dont like, people in the comments section of youtube liked. And the moderaterer/favourite comment checker on their youtube page has been relaying what the fans on youtube have been enjoying or wanting back to the nwa. Most of them dont seem to mention those 20 minute clinic matches over there. Or seemed to love sandow, the pope, the rockers.


If people like Sandow, then I'm fine if NWA puts him on TV. I won't like him but at least someone is getting their fill. I also like Pope, but I don't like NWA not letting Eddie Kingston cut promos. The Kingston promo and match was the first time in a few weeks he's been given time to do anything. Pope is dope and Eddie is ready.....(sorry). 

People need to complain about the 1/3 of the episode being the exact same recap. Wrestling fans don't like it when WWE does it and they need to be consistent. I've seen Kamille spear Tim Storm 1,000 times in just 3 episodes. It doesn't make sense. I at least understand Raw with recaps in case someone is flipping through channels and WWE wants to catch them up. But, no one is tuning into NWA and wants the recap of Tim Storm's story - which isn't even progressing on that episode. They're recapping a story that's complete, to death. It feels like they are lacking content and need to do something. It's awful and I have to watch the episode in parts over the course of a few days because I get bored. 

I'm severally gotten to.


----------



## shandcraig

All Elite Wanking said:


> If people like Sandow, then I'm fine if NWA puts him on TV. I won't like him but at least someone is getting their fill. I also like Pope, but I don't like NWA not letting Eddie Kingston cut promos. The Kingston promo and match was the first time in a few weeks he's been given time to do anything. Pope is dope and Eddie is ready.....(sorry).
> 
> People need to complain about the 1/3 of the episode being the exact same recap. Wrestling fans don't like it when WWE does it and they need to be consistent. I've seen Kamille spear Tim Storm 1,000 times in just 3 episodes. It doesn't make sense. I at least understand Raw with recaps in case someone is flipping through channels and WWE wants to catch them up. But, no one is tuning into NWA and wants the recap of Tim Storm's story - which isn't even progressing on that episode. They're recapping a story that's complete, to death. It feels like they are lacking content and need to do something. It's awful and I have to watch the episode in parts over the course of a few days because I get bored.
> 
> I'm severally gotten to.



I agree it is very clear they are not doing nearly enough content. I have noticed a lot of episodes recap the same thing similar to fill the time and also have the same wrestlers come in and out of the show way to many times to fill again. Also they are filling way to much with stuff of these random pointless videos.I really dont care cus the shows good but its very clear and its cus billy dont want to spend money which i also get.


PS guys i wont be on here much anymore possibly. Im sorta busy in life now and honestly enjoying being away from all these platforms .

they got a long way to go but are still on a great track and idea !


----------



## captainzombie

Damn, that’s why we didn’t get Into the Fire last week as the theme. I like Pantera’s music, but I felt like ITF really fit this show as a theme.

I find it odd that they would name their first PPV after the theme song only for it to be gone 1.5 months later. So much for Corgan having all this planned out for 20 years. We still don’t have theme music for the wrestlers coming to the ring.

“The National Wrestling Alliance announced today that Pantera’s “I’m Broken” is the new theme song for the NWA Powerrr series on YouTube. The song replaces Dokken’s “Into The Fire”, which served as the theme of the first two seasons of Powerrr and was also the name of one of the promotion’s pay-per-view events.”


On that cruddy note, I hope that this weeks show has at least more than one match unlike last week. Showing only one match and then the same recaps over and over isn’t going to cut it. I’ve been a big fan of the product but now 5 months later and they can’t be doing some of these things that will turn people away.


----------



## Corey

Much better episode this week because there was plenty of actual wrestling. I'm pretty excited to hear that Aldis expects an answer from Marty at Free Enterprise because I'll actually be at that show. Hoping he can come up with a cool counter offer where something big is at stake.

The 10 minute time limit on Stevens/Murdoch was fucking wack. Stevens is an entertaining dude no doubt but I fucking hate his title reign immensely right now.

The Women's Title rematch was really good. It felt completely different than their first encounter in the pacing and the urgency it had. Real physical too. I just wish that stuff with Marti Belle coming out didn't happen because it was super awkward and hurt the flow of the match. Quality pair of matches though. *** 1/4


----------



## shandcraig

After seeing powerrr from the start to me it feels very clear and i figured this would be he case. That Billy will very likely keep the name power but make the weekly show have the same format that very much works but most likely over time make everything look modern with his desired look. Which i think in the long run is the right thing. Old look is cool but not long lasting. The new theme song is fine but it does not match the look of the show at all.

Also the idea that every set of taping is a season and they just decide to change a bunch of things is odd to me.How can they attract new people if the product is not acting consistent if that makes sense


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Corey said:


> Much better episode this week because there was plenty of actual wrestling. I'm pretty excited to hear that Aldis expects an answer from Marty at Free Enterprise because I'll actually be at that show. Hoping he can come up with a cool counter offer where something big is at stake.
> 
> The 10 minute time limit on Stevens/Murdoch was fucking wack. Stevens is an entertaining dude no doubt but I fucking hate his title reign immensely right now.
> 
> The Women's Title rematch was really good. It felt completely different than their first encounter in the pacing and the urgency it had. Real physical too. I just wish that stuff with Marti Belle coming out didn't happen because it was super awkward and hurt the flow of the match. Quality pair of matches though. *** 1/4


I hated the 10 minute Stevens/Murdoch...."segment". I watched it live and couldn't skip or else I would have. Probably would have skipped the May Valentine vlog as well. I think that's a good idea on paper and the dialogue is there, but the performer is not carrying it over. 

I also had to dip before the women's match but if it's as good as you say I'l check it out. I expected interference, and you didn't spoil anything so kudos.


----------



## Mastodon

How dare you guys hate on "Shooter" Aron Stevens. I'll admit that earlier on when he was doing the actor gimmick I wasn't to high on him but since he has been doing the "Karate master" gimmick he has been entertaining. Unlike a lot of wanna-be comedians in wrestling, Aron Stevens can actually be funny as a cowardly heel. The match with Trevor Murdock was solid & did the job.


----------



## ByTor

Aron Stevens is hilarious and a highlight of most episodes. But I did not care for his match with Murdoch this week. It was like they weren't even trying down the stretch. Stevens' stalling gimmick would work better for the 6:05 TV Title time limit imo. 

Judging by the comments and reviews I've read, it looks like I'm the low vote on the show this week. Disliked the Cross/Konley swing dance and thought Rosa/Kay was stiff, sloppy, stupid. I can see that sort of thing on literally any other wrestling show in the world. And, well, there's a reason I don't watch any other wrestling show in the world.

And then the stuff I _did_ like ("Mama Storm" and the May Valentine segment) is being crucified. Oh well. It's not the first time I've been all alone on an island of my own. 

Kingston's segment ruled as well, but I think most people are in agreement on that.

Also, Dokken > Pantera. Then. Now. Forever.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Like the idea of Stevens doing the stalling for 6:05. I didn't know they had a 10 minute time limit, as nothing was said about that beforehand. If it's an overlying rule, they should have mentioned that on commentary. 10 minutes felt like a poorly planned Last Man Standing match. The crowd was dying, too. Getting rid of Question Mark didn't change anything and I wish he would have stayed, at least for a little longer. 


I was fine with Mama Storm. The end result is a prolonging of the Storm-Aldis feud, which is....over? still on? I'm confused. It's finally done being recapped to death, but they're certainly not letting that heat go. That's where I'm bored. Storm got beaten, the feud appeared done. Aldis turned definite heel; the feud went on. they didn't fight, the feud went on. Recaps, the feud was still on. Mama Storm is there. ............................. but we're getting Aldis v Scrull. At this point I feel like NWA is jsut throwing Storm a bone and letting him be on TV. They could throw him into another title picture or give him a feud with someone else.


I think May Valentine will get better. I don't think it was a strong debut this time is mostly all. It felt uninspired. As if someone saw May do something backstage and thought expanding on it would work, but they didn't think of how to expand on it. Felt very Vince McMahon implemented. Definitely will give it a shot; only the first time.


----------



## shandcraig

All Elite Wanking said:


> Like the idea of Stevens doing the stalling for 6:05. I didn't know they had a 10 minute time limit, as nothing was said about that beforehand. If it's an overlying rule, they should have mentioned that on commentary. 10 minutes felt like a poorly planned Last Man Standing match. The crowd was dying, too. Getting rid of Question Mark didn't change anything and I wish he would have stayed, at least for a little longer.
> 
> 
> I was fine with Mama Storm. The end result is a prolonging of the Storm-Aldis feud, which is....over? still on? I'm confused. It's finally done being recapped to death, but they're certainly not letting that heat go. That's where I'm bored. Storm got beaten, the feud appeared done. Aldis turned definite heel; the feud went on. they didn't fight, the feud went on. Recaps, the feud was still on. Mama Storm is there. ............................. but we're getting Aldis v Scrull. At this point I feel like NWA is jsut throwing Storm a bone and letting him be on TV. They could throw him into another title picture or give him a feud with someone else.
> 
> 
> I think May Valentine will get better. I don't think it was a strong debut this time is mostly all. It felt uninspired. As if someone saw May do something backstage and thought expanding on it would work, but they didn't think of how to expand on it. Felt very Vince McMahon implemented. Definitely will give it a shot; only the first time.



Sadly i think they will wait for aldis to lose to marty? Then fued again with storm to lose to storm. Storm needs the belt but i dont see them putting it on him at this point


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched the last 2 episodes of Powerrrr after Hard Times. I like what I see from NWA and will try to make it a point to watch them weekly. Just a couple things I wanted to note:

Nick Aldis is the kind of a champion any champion should aspire to be. Looks the part, talks the part, and get the job done in the ring. His 10 minute segment with Marty was gripping on both sides and I really want to see what comes out of that.

And Thunder Rosa, damn. I mean I was entertained by her in LU as Koba Moon, but I never really thought she was a good wrestler. Now? She seems like one of the best women's wrestlers out there. She's a big reason why I will continue to watch.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TD Stinger said:


> Watched the last 2 episodes of Powerrrr after Hard Times. I like what I see from NWA and will try to make it a point to watch them weekly. Just a couple things I wanted to note:
> 
> Nick Aldis is the kind of a champion any champion should aspire to be. Looks the part, talks the part, and get the job done in the ring. His 10 minute segment with Marty was gripping on both sides and I really want to see what comes out of that.
> 
> And Thunder Rosa, damn. I mean I was entertained by her in LU as Koba Moon, but I never really thought she was a good wrestler. Now? She seems like one of the best women's wrestlers out there. She's a big reason why I will continue to watch.


Some of the promos she cut as Kobra Moon were fantastic character work. She's awesome on NWA and even as heel she's hella over. Great wrestler.


----------



## Even Flow

So, Thunder Rosa has her own YT channel, and she posted this a few hours ago. The Question Mark is awesome.


----------



## Corey

Aldis vs. Scurll at the Crockett Cup. 10 pounds of gold vs. $500,000 on the line. Definitely something you'd see in old glory days of NWA.

Also ICYMI, based on the results of Free Enterprise yesterday, it'll be Aldis vs. PCO at Supercard of Honor. A nice headline in terms of champion vs. champion, but that just does not sound like a good match on paper.


----------



## captainzombie

I like Pantera, they just do not work as the theme this season. Hope they can go back to Into The Fire.

Nice to see The Bouncers against The Dawsons, glad that we are getting some more teams in the mix for the Crockett Cup.


----------



## captainzombie

I have a bad feeling after this Primetime with the Sean Mooney segment that they are planning to pad some weeks with one of the new 3 shows sprinkled in, which I don't know how this will go over. Sean announced that The Squared Circle will debut on 2/18 in place of Powerrr for the week.

We have Powerrr Surge and Girl Powerrr as shows too.

They really need to tape more matches or do something if they plan to put some of these new shows as filler in some weeks. It will totally kill the product like it did the one week back in early December before Into the Fire PPV as people want to see a weekly wrestling show.


----------



## Corey

Didn't see much that interested me on this week's episode and I'm rather pressed for time when it comes to watching wrestling currently, so skipping this week. 

What is the Squared Circle? I'm out of the loop


----------



## captainzombie

Corey said:


> Didn't see much that interested me on this week's episode and I'm rather pressed for time when it comes to watching wrestling currently, so skipping this week.
> 
> What is the Squared Circle? I'm out of the loop


From the NWA web site



https://www.nationalwrestlingalliance.com/the-circle-squared





> The National Wrestling Alliance and Lightning One announce a new series that will join NWA Powerrr and Ten Pounds Of Gold… The new show is called The Circle Squared.
> 
> This series will allow new talents an opportunity to put their money where their mouth is to get a chance to earn an NWA Talent contract. This competition show allows talents selected to step up to the circle of the podium to exhibit their talents on the microphone before stepping into the square of the ring to show their physical abilities in a wrestling match. The key to making the NWA roster and eventually NWA Powerrr will be in these talents ability to connect with the the live audience in Atlanta and the audience watching all over the world. The ultimate winner of The Circle Squared will earn an National Wrestling Alliance contract.


----------



## ByTor

Kind of a filler show this week. I didn't dislike it or anything. But no major events transpired either. A skippable 'just there' sort of show in the grand scheme of things. Highlight for me was The Bouncers and Storm/Drake drinking beer out of the actual Crockett Cup. 



Corey said:


> What is the Squared Circle? I'm out of the loop


Iirc it's sort of their version of Tough Enough or the Top Prospect Tournament where unsigned guys will compete for a spot on the roster.

.


----------



## shandcraig

Watched this weeks episode finally. Really liking the but of changes to the format. Sean Mooney is a good formula and hes a good choice.

Like the theme song more.

If they contiue to do this change i could be into that as thats different i guess than keeping the same theme for a few years


----------



## shandcraig

Watched this weeks episode finally. Really liking the but of changes to the format. Sean Mooney is a good formula and hes a good choice.

Like the theme song more.

If they contiue to do this change i could be into that as thats different i guess than keeping the same theme for a few years

But i agree a lot of each episode feels like a filler. The more the sjow grows the morethey will invest more properly into it. At the size it is its hard for it to not have this issue


----------



## captainzombie

Really good interview with Chris Van Vilet and Billy Corgan.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

captainzombie said:


> Really good interview with Chris Van Vilet and Billy Corgan.


Wish we could hear the stuff about Dixie that was edited out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famicommander

Fans should be happy the way it worked out anyway.

Billy at his peak net worth wasn't rich enough to invest in the changes to turn Impact around. Billy's peak worth was around 50 million, Anthem is worth over a billion.

This way, Impact is still in operation and Corgan has his NWA thing going on.

If Corgan had won out and bought Impact originally, chances are Impact would be dead and Corgan would be out of the business.


----------



## captainzombie

Episode #1 of the Circled Square was actually pretty good.


----------



## ByTor

This week's episode, "Strictly Chaos," was my favorite ep of Powerrr since before the _Hard Times_ PPV. They finally got back to the winning Powerrr formula of promos, booking, build, and chaos. 

Sure, there were only like 3 minutes of wrestling on the entire show, but _shrug_ I _was _a fan of the Attitude Era, after all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ByTor said:


> This week's episode, "Strictly Chaos," was my favorite ep of Powerrr since before the _Hard Times_ PPV. They finally got back to the winning Powerrr formula of promos, booking, build, and chaos.
> 
> Sure, there were only like 3 minutes of wrestling on the entire show, but _shrug_ I _was _a fan of the Attitude Era, after all.


Agreed.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

ByTor said:


> This week's episode, "Strictly Chaos," was my favorite ep of Powerrr since before the _Hard Times_ PPV. They finally got back to the winning Powerrr formula of promos, booking, build, and chaos.
> 
> Sure, there were only like 3 minutes of wrestling on the entire show, but _shrug_ I _was _a fan of the Attitude Era, after all.


Same here I loved the entire show.

Their behind the desk segments are such a breath of fresh air.

Aldis, Tim Storm and Pope always kill it on the mic. Thunder Rosa is awesome. Show was so good I almost forgot that there was no Eli Drake and James Storm.


----------



## shandcraig

tweenerdemeanor said:


> Can someone explain why Tim Storm is so over with everyone?


because hes good.Hes also got a classic feel


----------



## ByTor

tweenerdemeanor said:


> Can someone explain why Tim Storm is so over with everyone?


Because he cuts excellent promos and has a compelling story both in kayfabe and in real life. Best babyface to come along in years, if not decades, as far as I'm concerned. He's just so good and pure and wholesome. Love me some Tim Storm.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## shandcraig

really hope the next ppv on the road sells well,Because this is clearly a test to see where they stand on size. The venue seems slightly big for NWA now but maybe they can do it.Unless its going to also involve roh.


Also to add enough note for why Tim storm is good.He also comes off like a very classic wrestler which means he comes off as real. He does not come off as the dorky modern guys that think they are cool when the modern era of guys are lame s fuck.

He needs a belt.

TIM STORM IS A MAN


----------



## captainzombie

Surprised that Zicky ended up winning the TV title already considering they were high on pushing Starks.


----------



## ByTor

OK show this week. Ultimately skippable (unless you're REALLY into Outlandish Zicky). But....why would you ever want to skip Powerrr? I never get bored watching this show. Even the "skippable" episodes have their charm. I think it has to do with the fact that Powerrr only lasts an hour, and no individual segments ever go long enough to wear out their welcome. Love the pacing of this show.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

captainzombie said:


> Surprised that Zicky ended up winning the TV title already considering they were high on pushing Starks.


Yeah same I was legit shocked when he got that 3 count. Interesting to see where they go from here.



ByTor said:


> OK show this week. Ultimately skippable (unless you're REALLY into Outlandish Zicky). But....why would you ever want to skip Powerrr? I never get bored watching this show. Even the "skippable" episodes have their charm. I think it has to do with the fact that Powerrr only lasts an hour, and no individual segments ever go long enough to wear out their welcome. Love the pacing of this show.


Not as good as last weeks show but yeah like you said watching the show is a breeze because things rarely drag on, except that Karate demonstration a while back (but it was worth it to see Starks pop out).

Good to see Eli Drake back, missed him last week, crowd loves him. 

Aron Stevens' segments for the most part are always great, especially his interaction with Rock n Roll tonight. "BELTS!"


----------



## Corey

Show really flew by this week. Don't know how I feel about Dice winning the TV Title already. Seems too soon when you look at the way they booked Starks in the tournament but oh well. Rock solid Tag Title match though.


----------



## captainzombie

Johnny Stakes said:


> Yeah same I was legit shocked when he got that 3 count. Interesting to see where they go from here.





Corey said:


> Show really flew by this week. Don't know how I feel about Dice winning the TV Title already. Seems too soon when you look at the way they booked Starks in the tournament but oh well. Rock solid Tag Title match though.


They have been slowly building up Starks since last year, then they have him go all the way in the tournament and a month later he loses the TV title. I just do not get it and they should of kept the title on him, the whole Lucky7 deal really fits his persona that they could have built around even further.

I didn't catch it, but are The Dawsons gone after losing tonight? For some odd reason I thought that they I had heard if they lost they would be gone, but didn't catch it.

Albeit this, it was another great episode which totally flew by.

What is the Super Powerrr show in a few weeks?

I hope when Season 4 starts, that we get Into The Fire theme song back. I was thinking of maybe sending out a tweet to Billy and Dave in hopes it gets other to chime in to get them to bring it back as the theme.


----------



## Johnny Stakes

captainzombie said:


> They have been slowly building up Starks since last year, then they have him go all the way in the tournament and a month later he loses the TV title. I just do not get it and they should of kept the title on him, the whole Lucky7 deal really fits his persona that they could have built around even further.
> 
> I didn't catch it, but are The Dawsons gone after losing tonight? For some odd reason I thought that they I had heard if they lost they would be gone, but didn't catch it.
> 
> Albeit this, it was another great episode which totally flew by.
> 
> What is the Super Powerrr show in a few weeks?
> 
> I hope when Season 4 starts, that we get Into The Fire theme song back. I was thinking of maybe sending out a tweet to Billy and Dave in hopes it gets other to chime in to get them to bring it back as the theme.


Yeah bit disappointed Starks lost, would have loved to see him go all the way with the lucky 7 stipulation or at least the final match.

On the show all I got from it was the Dawsons were in a 'last chance match' as their contracts as well as Konley's and his partner's was running out.

No clue about Super Powerr, if that is the show with Marty and Brody versus Aldis and Latimer maybe its a monthly special where guys from ROH and NWA collide? They are really pushing out a lot this year, happy to see it grow so quick.


----------



## Corey

Do we expect Pope to step in the ring with Kingston at the Crockett Cup? I know Pope VERY rarely ever wrestles so dik what else this payoff would be?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Zicky Dice is the best thing going in professional wrestling today.


----------



## captainzombie

A bit disappointed to see The Circled Square was in place of Powerrr again. I know some people were upset with last weeks regular episode, and now with how mad people got last time when we had the Circled Square and the built up the week of Into The Fire it doesn't help the product. I did enjoy the first episode, but this show in place of Powerrr throws off the flow of these shows. 

At this point if Billy wants to play the big boy game, he needs to go all in and have enough matches for the weekly shows. Sorry about the ranting, as I've been a huge supporter of the NWA and hate when they do this. Good thing at least we have Dynamite, Impact (I'm always a week behind due to Impact+) and ROH 18th Anniversary this week to look forward to.


----------



## BC4LIFE

I have nothing against this scouting show but it shouldn't replace Power.

I'm huge Power fan but I was disapointed to find out just hours before that this week will be no show. Even a recap show would have been better.


----------



## captainzombie

BC4LIFE said:


> I have nothing against this scouting show but it shouldn't replace Power.
> 
> I'm huge Power fan but I was disapointed to find out just hours before that this week will be no show. Even a recap show would have been better.


I totally agree with you that it's not a bad concept, they do an excellent job filling up the time with these and the build up to the match for each episode. To have this in place of Powerrr is not good at all. I don't think they said anything last week and just like you I found out hours before yesterday's show when I made my post.

I totally understand that a lot of this is due to cost saving measures, but it's not helping keeping your audience engaged at all when we get these non-Powerrr shows in the mix.


----------



## captainzombie

NWA suspending Crockett Cup and Powerrr tapings till June:


----------



## southrnbygrace

NWA is showing the complete NWA 70 PPV tonight in place of their normal show.


----------



## Mastodon

I'm not a fan of the Circled Square stuff either. I felt like we were getting into a rhythm with NWA Power & it was disrupted. This was before the pandemic stuff hit the scene. Why do you guys think they started spreading out the NWA Power show?


----------



## shandcraig

Mastodon said:


> I'm not a fan of the Circled Square stuff either. I felt like we were getting into a rhythm with NWA Power & it was disrupted. This was before the pandemic stuff hit the scene. Why do you guys think they started spreading out the NWA Power show?


resources.They simply dont have enough content for weekly shows unless they do more tapings. Hes trying to build nwa up insanely slow and not over spend and not get a return. 

I think the ppv that was coming up was a bit of a test for him to see how well it was going to sell in a perfect size arena. Then i think he would have stepped up the funds and what the product will be.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> resources.They simply dont have enough content for weekly shows unless they do more tapings. Hes trying to build nwa up insanely slow and not over spend and not get a return.
> 
> I think the ppv that was coming up was a bit of a test for him to see how well it was going to sell in a perfect size arena. Then i think he would have stepped up the funds and what the product will be.


Yeah, it seems like so much was riding in the wrestling world in March and of course April with so many huge events. It's a shame that we had this pandemic derail everything, but everyone's health and safety comes first.

To think ROH was coming back in full force with 18th Anniversary, Past vs. Present, and Super Card of Honor along with the partnerships with NJPW and NWA. NWA was about to have their largest PPV in years cross promoting with ROH in a larger arena. Throw AEW in the mix gaining momentum, their most hyped Dynamite for next week with Blood & Guts.

Let's hope everyone stays healthy, and we can get through this.


----------



## captainzombie

The plan for tonight is to air the pop up event from last year.


----------



## shandcraig

I've really lost interest in the product. Because it feels like they are not investing enough into it and its coming out short handed and not enough compelling content. I know that will change but stil


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> I've really lost interest in the product. Because it feels like they are not investing enough into it and its coming out short handed and not enough compelling content. I know that will change but stil


Billy doesn't have enough money personally to bankroll it. I think he wanted to show viability and then get silent backers. I still hope that if NWA can't get viable on it's own that AEW gets a hold of branding and titles. Also Corgan and Lagana would be great additions to AEW creative team and the NWA World Title would be the perfect secondary (yet equal) title for AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Billy doesn't have enough money personally to bankroll it. I think he wanted to show viability and then get silent backers. I still hope that if NWA can't get viable on it's own that AEW gets a hold of branding and titles. Also Corgan and Lagana would be great additions to AEW creative team and the NWA World Title would be the perfect secondary (yet equal) title for AEW.



Thats not going to happen. I think what is and was going to make NWA grow was road events like the crocket cup that sadly got canceled. Good size venue im sure it would have sold well enough. Thats how you get momentum. Wrestling will always be a touring product to thrive


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Thats not going to happen. I think what is and was going to make NWA grow was road events like the crocket cup that sadly got canceled. Good size venue im sure it would have sold well enough. Thats how you get momentum. Wrestling will always be a touring product to thrive





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Billy doesn't have enough money personally to bankroll it. I think he wanted to show viability and then get silent backers. I still hope that if NWA can't get viable on it's own that AEW gets a hold of branding and titles. Also Corgan and Lagana would be great additions to AEW creative team and the NWA World Title would be the perfect secondary (yet equal) title for AEW.


I think for the NWA, they were on pace to actually do some decent business I feel with Crockett Cup and unfortunately with the corona virus it derailed what they were planning for with the PPV and future shows. The good thing is that since Billy has taken such a conservative approach that he isn't losing money at the moment, but he also isn't making any either. I started losing a little bit of interest when the first Circled Square premiered in place of Powerrr and I understand a lot of this is due to lack of content. Circled Square is a fantastic 25 minute show and love what they are doing, but those should be kept separate from Powerrr. 

The thing is that if they don't have enough matches in the can, why not only showcase 2-3 matches a week on Powerrr and then just fill the rest of the time in with promos. That way they can just extend the takings. The other biggest mistake they made is once the rumors of the country was shutting down, Billy should have gotten as much talent to the studio and tape what they could totally shutdown or even did 2 days worth of content with an empty arena when it was . It looks like they won't be back till sometime in June, which I think is the same case with ROH too. Companies like ROH can afford to take this time off since they are backed by a multi-billion dollar company so they will be fine. Impact got very lucky, they had just taped a whole months worth of content right before everything went down.

Hopefully once everything subsides with the virus and all these wrestling companies can go back to business, NWA can get back on track with their plans.

Sucks to hear about Robert Gibson, he was diagnosed with Bells Palsey so have to figure the RNR Express are done and won't get that final chance in the Crockett Cup.


----------



## Stetho

They're doing a pretty lazy work to maintain the hype.
It'd be the perfect time to publish some new Ten Pounds of Gold videos or other contents like this.


----------



## Dondada78

I think Billy needs to take a look @ Dan Matha, Aleksander Jaksic & Nick Comoroto


----------



## captainzombie

Dondada78 said:


> I think Billy needs to take a look @ Dan Matha, Aleksander Jaksic & Nick Comoroto


I think before they try and sign any new talent they really need to get some empty arena shows taped for at least two months worth of YT. I think it would work perfect in the studio if they can pull it off, they are very creative. Not sure if they can do anything in GBP studios with the stay at home order, but their attempt of just showing old stuff isn't helping. ROH and NJPW can afford to not have shows as they are ran by multi-billion dollar companies.


----------



## Dondada78

captainzombie said:


> I think before they try and sign any new talent they really need to get some empty arena shows taped for at least two months worth of YT. I think it would work perfect in the studio if they can pull it off, they are very creative. Not sure if they can do anything in GBP studios with the stay at home order, but their attempt of just showing old stuff isn't helping. ROH and NJPW can afford to not have shows as they are ran by multi-billion dollar companies.


Empty arena shows would be great but wouldn't progress current storylines. I'd even settle for more circle squared @ this point. I'd like to see Bear Country, Locked & Loaded, Best Kept Secret, Hawx Sure showcased. You don't need a live audience to scrutinize their performance.


----------



## captainzombie

Dondada78 said:


> Empty arena shows would be great but wouldn't progress current storylines. I'd even settle for more circle squared @ this point. I'd like to see Bear Country, Locked & Loaded, Best Kept Secret, Hawx Sure showcased. You don't need a live audience to scrutinize their performance.


That is totally true on not really progressing the storylines, but they need to really get some fresh content out there. The crowd totally helps the NWA product, so without it of course it will not be as good. Out of any promotions right now, I fear NWA may not survive this. They have to figure something out soon because if they wait till June/July to come back, they will have totally lost any momentum.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa don't have to run shows. Fans will come back. Doing shows in Atlanta is a plus.


----------



## Oracle

Now i understand why they never let Kamille speak. 

horrendous voice and does not match her at all


----------



## Asuka842

Kamille's got the makings of a good female hoss I think. Size, ability, look, and she's already a good manager despite not speaking until now. Also that was a solid promo. Not exactly what I was expecting from her, but solid nonetheless.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Nwa don't have to run shows. Fans will come back. Doing shows in Atlanta is a plus.



Only downfall which is not their fault. Is the rocket cup was ppv was going to take place inside the perfect size road venue. It was going to be a test for Billy,Im sure it would have sold well but it was the first stepping stone to get shows on the road again. Its the only way NWA will grow. It willhappen and well every promotion has to reset.Its kinda worse for AEW


----------



## Awake2me

NWA is my go to promotion. I've abandoned WWE and can't say I'm the biggest fan of AEW. But NWA is definitely something I enjoy. Can't wait for them to come back full throttle when this pandemic is over with.

Who would like to see The Revival show up one day?


----------



## SMW

Awake2me said:


> NWA is my go to promotion. I've abandoned WWE and can't say I'm the biggest fan of AEW. But NWA is definitely something I enjoy. Can't wait for them to come back full throttle when this pandemic is over with.
> 
> Who would like to see The Revival show up one day?


I don't think they will since most likely signing with AEW.


----------



## BC4LIFE

SMW said:


> I don't think they will since most likely signing with AEW.


I don't see why not considering they tape Power footage in 2-3 days worth for 2-3 months and I'm pretty sure they would love to call themselves NWA World tag team champions. They present themselves like a classic NWA tag team.


----------



## captainzombie

> NWA Powerrr returns with the season 3 finale with the "lost" episode called Super Power. This episode originally was intended to run in the build up for the Crockett Cup but with the world circumstances that event had to be postponed. NWA President William Patrick Corgan will update all the fans on what the future of The National Wresting Alliance is at the end of NWA Powerrr.
> 
> In Episode 21, Super Power, the main event pits Nick Aldis and Marty Scurll on opposite sides of a huge tag team match as Strictly Business (featuring Thom Latimer) faces Villain Enterprises (featuring Brody King) in this huge inter-promotional battle between the National Wrestling Alliance and Ring of Honor Wrestling.
> 
> Legends of the NWA are in action as Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson of the Rock N Roll Express battle the NWA National Champion Aron Stevens (aka Damien Sandow) and The Question Mark.
> 
> A special confrontation with top women in the National Wrestling Alliance. as Melina, Allysin Kay and the NWA World's Women Champion Thunder Rosa will all be at the NWA Powerrr podium together. A huge battle of two former NWA World Heavyweight Champions that turned hugely personal.
> 
> Tim Storm battles Jax Dane in a No-Disqualification match.
> 
> Plus a special interview with The NWA World Tag Team Champions Eli Drake & James Storm who are joined by Eddie Kingston.
> 
> You'll see the latest edition of May's Diary starring May Valentine, Sal Rinauro and Royce Isaacs.
> 
> A special women's challenge match as Marti Belle, Tasha Steelz and Ashley Vox battle in a triple threat match.
> 
> And the In-Ring Debut of Kamille plus her first ever interview.



Hopefully Corgan makes an announcement with regards to upcoming tapings.


----------



## Aewwe

First 20 mins was just the Kamille stuff that they put on YouTube the other week. Yeah, it'll be interesting to see what Corgan has to say later.


----------



## Aewwe

I enjoyed that episode of SuperPowerrr, still think it's one of my favourite 60-90 mins of wrestling of the week, and looking forward to it returning in some capacity (fingers crossed).

There doing some sort of magazine show next week at 6.05pm EST called CarnyLand.


----------



## captainzombie

Aewwe said:


> I enjoyed that episode of SuperPowerrr, still think it's one of my favourite 60-90 mins of wrestling of the week, and looking forward to it returning in some capacity (fingers crossed).
> 
> There doing some sort of magazine show next week at 6.05pm EST called CarnyLand.


I haven't watched SuperPowerrr yet, but was that Corgan's announcement?


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> I haven't watched SuperPowerrr yet, but was that Corgan's announcement?


In the same time slot next week they will debut a show called Carnyland. Billy didn't give a description of what to expect.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> In the same time slot next week they will debut a show called Carnyland. Billy didn't give a description of what to expect.


Well that sucks, not sure how that is the future of what they are doing with the NWA and doesn't give us any indication when they plan to come back.


----------



## RiverFenix

I suspect CarnyLand is going to be cinematic NWA Powerr. Corgan was part of the TNA Broken Universe creative and was on-site at the Hardy Compound. 

Maybe having a show with matches in the setting of the Murderhawk Mansion ring in the backwoods of "Parts Unknown".


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I suspect CarnyLand is going to be cinematic NWA Powerr. Corgan was part of the TNA Broken Universe creative and was on-site at the Hardy Compound.
> 
> Maybe having a show with matches in the setting of the Murderhawk Mansion ring in the backwoods of "Parts Unknown".


Yeah, you very well could be right. Corgan, Hardy, Abyss and especially Borash were the architects of the cinematic match and is interesting to see that they are all at different corners of the wrestling world now.

I really hope they can come back soon, having watched through SuperPowerrr I do miss the NWA a lot. I have pretty much stopped watching the WWE, except for some highlights here and there. Thank god for AEW still being on, so would love to see NWA come back in some capacity.

I see they have released Season 1 on DVD, how has the quality of their releases been on DVD? I would like to support the company by buying Season 1 even though we can watch everything off of YT.

I do hope that we still do get the Crockett Cup in some capacity. It just sucks because I feel the momentum that the NWA had, they would of probably done some decent numbers in terms of attendance for the CC.


----------



## Outlaw91

Best wrestling show currently, the only one I can watch with no skipping, it's simply easy to enjoy. I was very excited for the Crockett Cup and as someone previously mentioned that arena has the perfect size for the current NWA product. I hope it will only be postponed and not cancelled.
About Carnyland, I trust them to be something at least decent and I hope to be related to cinematic wrestling.


----------



## Aewwe

So Carnyland later this evening / tonight. I'll give it a try.

I see Ricky Starks as left the NWA. It'll be interesting to see where he ends up. Cody did have some Twitter interaction with him earlier today, and while I think he'd be ideal for the ladder match, I doubt he's a big enough name for the mystery entrant, they'd likely just announce he was in.


----------



## Aewwe

Meh.


----------



## captainzombie

Ricky Starks is gone from the NWA. Really stinks since he was really growing into his character.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why did Starks leave?


----------



## kovs27

Carnyland was alright. I hope for more stories like the one Aldis told about the jerk promoter.


----------



## captainzombie




----------



## Top bins

Ricky starks will be ok I can see him getting picked up by another promotion.


----------



## Aewwe

I see there are currently 517 watching Carnyland live, 15 minutes into it. Such a shame they lost all that momentum, but these shows clearly aren't grabbing people's attention.


----------



## Top bins

Top bins said:


> Ricky starks will be ok I can see him getting picked up by another promotion.



Looks like I was right.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lagana out of NWA after allegations. All new production of content halted.


----------



## Ozell Gray

https://disq.us/url?url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fnwa%2Fstatus%2F1274078353469984768%3AWTC_q9Z70NjSpaPVbWwaQKOFAuI&cuid=5845683


----------



## USAUSA1

Horrible news but perfect timing. I assume Marquez will take over(how ironic would that be).


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I've never watched NWA but I'm trying to give it a shot so

Is NWA POWER the main show that's weekly?

I realize they aren't currently on but I'm just talking generally.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I'm trying to watch NWA to see if I like it I was wondering if I should start with episode 1 and watch til season 3 is over or if there's a certain episode that's considered outstanding that I should checkout.

I watched the 1st episode of power and it was meh hoping someone could point me in the right direction thx for help guys cheers!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

So me reading nwa news I just found out cornette is gone from NWA for a racist joke...(realize this is kinda old)

Imo for the better the guy is just toxic and a terrible commentary guy he's stuck in the 80s with his rhetoric.And now with this whole thing coming out about him and his seacow wife it's better that he not be linked to anyone.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zicky Dice asked for and has received his release from NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

Will be interesting to see if the NWA direction will change once it comes back.


----------



## USAUSA1

Its big bank take little bank in pro wrestling. Always been that way to be honest. WWE,AEW AND NEW JAPAN will take your talent if they really want too. That's why Impact and ROH can't really keep the special talents. It's also the reason why AAA is working with every promotion. I know NWA have a relationship with ROH but they need to get an alliance with NJPW and CMLL as well.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Its big bank take little bank in pro wrestling. Always been that way to be honest. WWE,AEW AND NEW JAPAN will take your talent if they really want too. That's why Impact and ROH can't really keep the special talents. It's also the reason why AAA is working with every promotion. I know NWA have a relationship with ROH but they need to get an alliance with NJPW and CMLL as well.



NWA is way to small for those promotions to wanna work with them. They just need to focus on making a compelling product for its size and move from that. Look at MLW, Thats what they have done and in fact have a good roster. Better than roh and imapct


----------



## ECFuckinW

God I hate smashing pumpkins(,the band,I love smashing actual pumpkins)billy corgan is so cringe.

Aside from being affiliated with corgan they had that idiot cornette on there god his commentary is awful.

They have a handful of good wrestlers but who the fuck is josephus that guy should never be on tv again.No intros is kinda wierd but saves time I guess and the overall production value is barely above your local access cable wrasslin league.

I hate the setup being like a tvset it looks hokey and you hear every idiot in the crowd during promos and its annoying. 

I like james storm the most but theres alot that could be better.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ECFuckinW said:


> God I hate smashing pumpkins(,the band,I love smashing actual pumpkins)billy corgan is so cringe.
> 
> Aside from being affiliated with corgan they had that idiot cornette on there god his commentary is awful.
> 
> They have a handful of good wrestlers but who the fuck is josephus that guy should never be on tv again.No intros is kinda wierd but saves time I guess and the overall production value is barely above your local access cable wrasslin league.
> 
> I hate the setup being like a tvset it looks hokey and you hear every idiot in the crowd during promos and its annoying.
> 
> I like james storm the most but theres alot that could be better.


I concur 

If you're not a fan of 80s stage wrestling you likely wont find the look very appealing.

Cornette is love or hate......me personally I dont like him much i find him to be full of himself and his commentary is stuck in the 80s.

Nwa is meh


----------



## ECFuckinW

Yeah it is pretty mediocre I dint think I'll be watching anymore I cant sit through a full episode.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I would like to see NWA, ROH, and Impact all sit down and figure out a working agreement. Sharing of talent, working together. WWE/AEW/New Japan will always be your BIG 3, but of the little guys don't put ego's aside, and work on working together, I think those 3 companies could do wonders for being the standout of the Independents. Even if they all came together (Highly unlikely), but if they all came in under the NWA name, with Impact and ROH being your two touring promotions/territories. Impact can do Canada, and east coast, some midwest. ROH can do some midwest and west coast. Have 4 events where they all come together. Impact and ROH champions, but one touring NWA Champion. Talent can switch between impact and roh when you need fresh match ups, or shock/surprises. Use Sinclair and AXSTV as your TV outlets. Even from here, working with New Japan for a working agreement.


----------



## USAUSA1

Atlanta is going back to phase 1, I don't expect the NWA returning this summer.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Atlanta is going back to phase 1, I don't expect the NWA returning this summer.


At this point, I will be shocked if we see the NWA come back at all. It feels like they have been gone for so long, if and when they come back so many things will have changed in the world and the wrestling industry. It's just like ROH, have to wonder when they will also come back considering that NJPW bit the bullet and came back as I thought they would of been the last ones to open up with this pandemic.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Some speculation from Raven about Billy Corgan and NWA's future.


----------



## FordSummers

I wonder what will become of the roster and if there's any chance the 10 Pounds of Gold will still be defended in other promotions. Def wanna see Aldis and Drake in AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm feeling quite upset that this very well could be it for the National Wrestling Alliance. Billy paid six figures for it (Allegedly) and the only people within wrestling who have six figures and would be interested in buying the NWA name would be AEW or WWE who would both kill it I think.

The NWA World Heavyweight Title is the first World Title I ever saw live as Jeff Jarrett came to Australia in 2005 for a non title match against Rhino (Which Rhino won). I was a big TNA fan at the time and the NWA World Title was the first championship I was invested in and cared about.

I followed the NWA from the TNA split up until now. If this is it and it's done I will be really upset.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm feeling quite upset that this very well could be it for the National Wrestling Alliance. Billy paid six figures for it (Allegedly) and the only people within wrestling who have six figures and would be interested in buying the NWA name would be AEW or WWE who would both kill it I think.
> 
> The NWA World Heavyweight Title is the first World Title I ever saw live as Jeff Jarrett came to Australia in 2005 for a non title match against Rhino (Which Rhino won). I was a big TNA fan at the time and the NWA World Title was the first championship I was invested in and cared about.
> 
> I followed the NWA from the TNA split up until now. If this is it and it's done I will be really upset.


I think he will come back when he can really make it happen and i think he might come back with a new vision but still maybe a bunch of elements that worked that he already used. I see him keeping elements of the past and using the old belts still but maybe making the product be modernized now, I think the over kill of pretending its the past was cool for a few shows but people started to get sick of that gimmick. 

But ya you might be right and i guess we'll have to see.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283822292439568384


----------



## shandcraig

Its a shame Billy found some epic talent and now has lost them for when he returns. I do think when NWA returns it should go away from the vintage gimmick.That being said it can still keep some of its classic looking legacy like the belts and logos and tributes. More of so the powerrr theme. Keep the name and bring it up to modern day and let it fly


----------



## $Dolladrew$

If they come back ditch the 80s vibe


----------



## Londonlaw

The vintage/retro vibe is like its USP. I hear the criticisms that the the whole vibe makes it look like they are sending up a territorial studio show, but I believe it successfully straddles that fence and the better elements win out for me.

Personally speaking, I suspect Dave Marquez will be even more involved in production, which I’m not sure how I would feel about it.

I find the ‘Championship Wrestling from...’ franchises he runs deathly dull.


----------



## USAUSA1

411MANIA | Stu Bennett on NWA Not Running Shows During Pandemic, Doesn’t Expect Shows For Rest of Year


Speaking with Chris Van Vliet, Stu Bennett talked about the NWA not running shows amid the COVID-19 pandemic and how he agrees with the decision.




411mania.com





*Stu Bennett:* “I think we were slowly getting closer to it. I’d heard rumors of ‘We’re kind of looking at October of doing something if things continue going well.’ And then suddenly, the US anyway had this giant spike and we’re all back to square one now. I would be amazed — and this is not coming from anyone in management. I would be amazed if NWA puts on a show in the rest of 2020 just based on how all of this stuff is spiking right now. I just don’t think it’s going to be safe for the rest of the year for anyone to be putting on a show, or having the crowd there and all that stuff. So do not take my word for it; at the end of the day it’s Billy Corgan’s decision. But I would be surprised if anything comes in 2020.”

Plus, even if they wanted to do another taping, the studio might not let them. Mayor Bottoms is definitely against the idea. 

A year ago, people thought the NWA wasn't nothing or dead. I think they will be fine once things get back to semi normal, that might not be until the Summer of 2021.


----------



## ECFuckinW

Tbh I hope the roster gets pilfered by AEW.


----------



## Outlaw91

ECFuckinW said:


> Tbh I hope the roster gets pilfered by AEW.


In this situation I won't mind too. I mean, we are talking about 1,5 years, they can't wait this long. Billy should reach to Cody and try to create an invasion angle between AEW and NWA.


----------



## ECFuckinW

Outlaw91 said:


> In this situation I won't mind too. I mean, we are talking about 1,5 years, they can't wait this long. Billy should reach to Cody and try to create an invasion angle between AEW and NWA.


I dont think NWA is big enough for that to work.NJPW yeah but NWA is not on par with AEW imo.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> In this situation I won't mind too. I mean, we are talking about 1,5 years, they can't wait this long. Billy should reach to Cody and try to create an invasion angle between AEW and NWA.


Yeah, at this point it is about the only thing that Billy can do to keep the NWA in the limelight is to work with another promotion like AEW or even if ROH does start back up again soon. I have this bad feeling if they are done till Summer 2021, they will be done. Billy would have pretty much have lost his whole roster at that point. Eddie Kingston showed up in AEW last night to challenge Cody, they let Ricky Starks go, and then the rumors of Thunder Rosa wanting a shot at Shida and the Women's World title. It really sucks that the pandemic pretty much has killed off the resurgence of the NWA with that huge momentum they had going into the Crockett Cup.


----------



## shandcraig

theres a new video with Nick and Billy talking about the plans right ? I saw the news about it coming out the following day but not sure where to find it


----------



## USAUSA1

It's behind a paywall at carnyland. Smh

One saving grace about the nwa is Aldis. He is loyal and is the champion. He seems invested in the nwa. 

I think when roh reopens, the nwa will probably be involved. They need help too after the Marty stuff.


----------



## Stellar

Yeah, I would hope that the NWA and ROH have some sort of plan to do something together once they get going. That would be the smartest thing for both. AEW is too big for NWA to invade.

NWA has lost some talent but as far as I know they still have plenty of others.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Would anyone be for the NWA opening up the territory system again like back in the day? The NWA has lost a lot of talent but still has quite a few marketable stars in wrestling that are allegedly under contract. It sure would be helpful for times like now where the NWA cannot produce TV.

If they were to go with a territory system I'd be quite strict. Need to have some form of television in more than three markets or a web show drawing over 75,000 (Half of the NWA show). Could look like this to start with:

Japan:

Pro Wrestling NOAH - National television in place and seems to be the new home of The Great Muta who was about to do something with the NWA before the pandemic. They do love to use a gaijin every now and then (WWE's Rene Dupree is their current gaijin living over there) and they seem to have the audience that would appreciate the NWA World Heavyweight Title.

United States:

Championship Wrestling From Hollywood - Not national but I think they air in a fair few regional markets. David Marquez obviously has links to the NWA and has for a long time including getting the championship over to China. Could be a good secondary territory.

NWA Powerrr - Obviously going to be involved as the centralised internet TV show for the group.

Ring Of Honor - They've already used Aldis a fair few times and seem interested in the NWA. National television and one of the five biggest promotions in the United States makes this is a must sign for any NWA type of territory.

---

I'm sure Asia (I hear China was doing really well pre pandemic for wrestling), Europe and even Oceania (I believe New Zealand has a national TV wrestling show but Australia does not) could also offer up some reputable promotions that fit the bill. I don't think CWFH, NOAH, Power and ROH would be a horrible start though.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Would anyone be for the NWA opening up the territory system again like back in the day? The NWA has lost a lot of talent but still has quite a few marketable stars in wrestling that are allegedly under contract. It sure would be helpful for times like now where the NWA cannot produce TV.
> 
> If they were to go with a territory system I'd be quite strict. Need to have some form of television in more than three markets or a web show drawing over 75,000 (Half of the NWA show). Could look like this to start with:
> 
> Japan:
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH - National television in place and seems to be the new home of The Great Muta who was about to do something with the NWA before the pandemic. They do love to use a gaijin every now and then (WWE's Rene Dupree is their current gaijin living over there) and they seem to have the audience that would appreciate the NWA World Heavyweight Title.
> 
> United States:
> 
> Championship Wrestling From Hollywood - Not national but I think they air in a fair few regional markets. David Marquez obviously has links to the NWA and has for a long time including getting the championship over to China. Could be a good secondary territory.
> 
> NWA Powerrr - Obviously going to be involved as the centralised internet TV show for the group.
> 
> Ring Of Honor - They've already used Aldis a fair few times and seem interested in the NWA. National television and one of the five biggest promotions in the United States makes this is a must sign for any NWA type of territory.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm sure Asia (I hear China was doing really well pre pandemic for wrestling), Europe and even Oceania (I believe New Zealand has a national TV wrestling show but Australia does not) could also offer up some reputable promotions that fit the bill. I don't think CWFH, NOAH, Power and ROH would be a horrible start though.


No its only going to work as one unite these days and working relationships


----------



## SparrowPrime

I think NWA and ROH should look at a joint partnership or merger. NWA: ROH. NWA becomes the overhead with ROH as the American premier brand. With WWE, AEW, Impact, and NJPW. The next group of companies should look at mergers/partnerships, if they want to compete on any sort of spotlight, and put the past behind them.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

SparrowPrime said:


> I think NWA and ROH should look at a joint partnership or merger. NWA: ROH. NWA becomes the overhead with ROH as the American premier brand. With WWE, AEW, Impact, and NJPW. The next group of companies should look at mergers/partnerships, if they want to compete on any sort of spotlight, and put the past behind them.


Really like the idea. Why not go a step further as well and get an agreement with the new Cyber Fight Group? Then you have a Japanese NWA base and a US one. You could then also get an agreement with a UK promotion and there's your European base as well. 

Have Aldis appear on shows all over the world and really push the WORLD championship idea


----------



## Leviticus

Morrison17 said:


> If only Anthem and JJ were smart enough to work with him.


he never wanted to work with them he was trying to force Dixie to sell the company to him. That was his plan all along, to get Dixie on the line with a loan and then wash the company flounder and force her to sell its a classic hostile takeover. there is a reason that he never tried to get any real sponsors or investors for the company while pre was president. he wanted TNA to fail so that he could buy it from Dixie. 

And the moment he realized that Dixie had made deals with anthem without his knowledge, and was going to sell the company for them, he called in his loans knowing Dixie couldn't pay, and try to get a judge to hand the company to him as collateral, Anthem stepped in, paid off the loans, and bought the company. 

This isn't the first time he's done this either he used to screw over business partners in the music industry the same way. He's really a piece of s***


----------



## USAUSA1

The nwa need to do something. Maybe one huge taping outside Atlanta where they can tape 8-12 shows in one day. The nwa is not on TV, they have the luxury of doing 30 minute episodes if they have to.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA Worlds Title Match Scheduled or August 29th - Alliance Wrestling.com


After eight months without a Worlds Heavyweight Championship defense, Nick Aldis is scheduled to be part of the Main Event on August 29th 2020 in North Richland Hills, Texas as he defends against Jeff Cobb and a Mystery Opponent in his only second title defense of the year.




alliance-wrestling.com





Aldis vs Jeff Cobb vs a Mystery opponent NWA TITLE MATCH August 29th 

Dave Marquez also been teasing big news.


----------



## RiverFenix

NWA of all companies didn't need the live audience. Probably not back because Corgan doesn't have the connections to be able to pull the testing. He should have reached out to Khan to send up some of theirs for a favor in the future and then taped 5-6 shows a taping.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> NWA Worlds Title Match Scheduled or August 29th - Alliance Wrestling.com
> 
> 
> After eight months without a Worlds Heavyweight Championship defense, Nick Aldis is scheduled to be part of the Main Event on August 29th 2020 in North Richland Hills, Texas as he defends against Jeff Cobb and a Mystery Opponent in his only second title defense of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alliance-wrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldis vs Jeff Cobb vs a Mystery opponent NWA TITLE MATCH August 29th
> 
> Dave Marquez also been teasing big news.


Since New Japan tapes their USA shows at the Oceanview pavilion and now a New Japan guy is getting a shot at the Worlds title, I hope this means it will be some kind of collaboration between NWA and NJPW for the USA shows.


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> Since New Japan tapes their USA shows at the Oceanview pavilion and now a New Japan guy is getting a shot at the Worlds title, I hope this means it will be some kind of collaboration between NWA and NJPW for the USA shows.


And Dave Marquez produce both shows. It all make sense in a way.


----------



## shandcraig

surprised Nick is staying with NWA.Nothing is is for sure.Everyone else is leaving


----------



## USAUSA1

Nick is under contract


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> surprised Nick is staying with NWA.Nothing is is for sure.Everyone else is leaving


Yeah it really stinks. The NWA was a breath of fresh air in the wrestling world, just sucks that they probably won’t be coming back.

Who do we know that has left so far besides Starks? I know Thunder Rosa has been trying to get into AEW considering she’s the women’s champ.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## USAUSA1

🚨 BREAKING: The United Wrestling Network, @NWA & @Thunder_Inc are partnering to launch a new, live, weekly wrestling PPV series on national cable / satellite TV and streaming on @FiteTV!

“United Wrestling Network’s Primetime LIVE” will premiere on Tuesday, Sept. 15 at 9 pm ET. https://t.co/KBnIGqnNIO


----------



## captainzombie

Here’s some more news on this. Not sure how I feel about a weekly NWA PPV, reminds me of TNA in the early days.


The National Wrestling Alliance is coming back soon, but you’ll have to pay to watch it.

Called “United Wrestling Network’s Primetime LIVE,” the NWA is teaming with the pro wrestling sanctioning body that promotes Championship Wrestling From Hollywood and Championship Wrestling From Arizona. The weekly pay-per-view events don’t have a price yet but the first 90-minute episode will debut Sept. 15 at 9 p.m. ET. It will air both on FITE TV and traditional pay-per-view services on cable. Thunder Studios is hosting the events in its Long Beach Studios and will be taking COVID-19 precautions.

“I’m pleased that we are finally able to announce some good news, and in partnering with United Wrestling Network we’ll be able to get back to work with what promises to be top-tier matchups, and soon,” said NWA Owner Billy Corgan. “It goes without saying that 2020 has been a challenging year for everyone, and our goal in re-establishing in-ring NWA action was to make sure that our talent would be protected working within the now established safety protocols, as well as delivering consistent, high quality content like our vaunted shows NWA POWERRR, and ‘Ten Pounds of Gold’. But this will be more than just a weekly, live PPV broadcast, as we plan on shooting additional content for the NWA YouTube channel and our Patreon subscribers. My goal here is simple: to provide the best contests possible with the greatest talent available, carrying on the great legacy of the National Wrestling Alliance as an independent governing body. And in that we hope to feature at least one championship match on every live broadcast.”

Executive Producer David Marquez says this is the show he’s always wanted to produce. “I’ve always wanted to produce a joint program that would feature the baddest and best pro wrestlers from different promotions on the same broadcast,” says Marquez. “This fan first way of thinking should allow us to present match-ups that you might not normally ever see on weekly television. There may be a time when you see someone from Championship Wrestling from Hollywood go against someone from Chicago’s Freelance Wrestling, or even fighters out of the NJPW LA Dojo versus West Coast Pro Wrestling. A major goal we have is to take newer up-and-coming athletes and present them in a way that hasn’t been done on a nationally televised show before. With this incredible new platform and opportunity to let the greatest talent shine on a worldwide stage, we are poised to create new superstars! Factor in the NWA Champions and the stars of NWA POWERRR and beyond, all converging for some of the most exciting programming possible. In my 30 years in both television production and promoting wrestling, this project will be the biggest of my career.”


----------



## Corey

How much are they charging for this?  Seems bold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just saw this.

good way for their fans to rally. Hope it is around 5 bucks a week max, not sure it’ll sell at any more

maybe 20 bucks for the ‘prime’ episodes - ones that are actual ppvs, then 5 bucks a normal one? That seems fair


----------



## captainzombie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> good way for their fans to rally. Hope it is around 5 bucks a week max, not sure it’ll sell at any more
> 
> maybe 20 bucks for the ‘prime’ episodes - ones that are actual ppvs, then 5 bucks a normal one? That seems fair


Totally agree with you. I think anything more than $5, this will not work considering that people only really know about NWA and CWFH, even that is a stretch with CWFH. 

Does this sound like NWA Powerrr is still going to be produced or are they going to switch to these weekly PPV shows with a mixture of talent?


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting that Thunder Rosa is involved in the larger capacity.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting that Thunder Rosa is involved in the larger capacity.


Yeah - she’s been keen on promoting for some time now

she launched her women’s only promotion about a month ago I think


----------



## Outlaw91

If NJPW will also take part in this, it could be cool.


----------



## shandcraig

nwa is losing talent so glad they will have some form of a show


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> nwa is losing talent so glad they will have some form of a show


Looks like Thunder Rosa is now gone too.


----------



## RiverFenix

captainzombie said:


> Looks like Thunder Rosa is now gone too.


Nah, those were fake spoilers. "Thunder Studios" mentioned in that press release above is Thunder Rosa's production company with her husband it seems. If anything this means she's going nowhere and could be the face of NWA's womens division. She's very marketable on and off camera.


----------



## USAUSA1

Thunder Rosa is not gone but the nwa would love for her to challenge aew woman's champion. 

I am hearing every promotion but Impact and WWE wrestlers are invited to the ppvs. Open door policy. I definitely expect ROH and New Japan US wrestlers will be on the shows. 

They should have Jeff Cobb win the title at the Texas show and build to a rematch on the weekly ppvs. Great way to get fans interested.


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nah, those were fake spoilers. "Thunder Studios" mentioned in that press release above is Thunder Rosa's production company with her husband it seems. If anything this means she's going nowhere and could be the face of NWA's womens division. She's very marketable on and off camera.





USAUSA1 said:


> Thunder Rosa is not gone but the nwa would love for her to challenge aew woman's champion.
> 
> I am hearing every promotion but Impact and WWE wrestlers are invited to the ppvs. Open door policy. I definitely expect ROH and New Japan US wrestlers will be on the shows.
> 
> They should have Jeff Cobb win the title at the Texas show and build to a rematch on the weekly ppvs. Great way to get fans interested.


That is excellent news and I didn't know that they owned "Thunder Studios".


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't no one in nwa or uwn owns thunder studios


----------



## shandcraig

the question is what will it look like ? championship wrestling from hollywood or nwa or a ugly hybrid ? also nwa lost all its key players. at least some of them. i guess they will find new ones. i dont see this doing well by ppv, they are too small


----------



## kovs27

California has a lot of underutilized talent that CWFH/NWA can tap into. I do think they'll get some New Japan and ROH help with wrestlers who live that way. Working together can benefit all these companies. In a way it's funny that the one person who tied all these companies together is currently suspended and can't participate (Marty Scurll).


----------



## shandcraig

anymore details on this ? like is it going to be a show of both promotions at once ? what will it look like and be called. have both promotions name on it ?


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> anymore details on this ? like is it going to be a show of both promotions at once ? what will it look like and be called. have both promotions name on it ?


Guess we probably won't know much till early next month at this rate.


----------



## USAUSA1

Bischoff said some interesting stuff recently. He don't see fans coming back for another 12-18 months. 

Konnan recently said the 30% capacity in Mexico is still a major money loser. The drive in concept they will be doing is profitable. 

I have my doubts nwa power is coming back.Unless Corgan don't mind the losses.


----------



## captainzombie

Thunder Rosa did show up last night on Dynamite as the NWA Women's World Champion so have to wonder what this means. Is it a one off for her or will the NWA work with AEW in some capacity.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Thunder Rosa did show up last night on Dynamite as the NWA Women's World Champion so have to wonder what this means. Is it a one off for her or will the NWA work with AEW in some capacity.


I hope this is some kind of collaboration between the 2 promotions but I really hope she won't lose bacause this will not look good for NWA. The interpromotional champion VS champion matches usually finish as no contest.


----------



## shandcraig

I have a feeling its a partnership in some sense. Speculation but Starks had an angle mocking Darby, Eddie had an angle pretending to band AEW guys together well ending the segment with him winking and smiling. Rosa promoting her NWA belt. Maybe its nothing but just seems ironic all had sorta similar vibe going on. Could be an NWA angle.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> I have a feeling its a partnership in some sense. Speculation but Starks had an angle mocking Darby, Eddie had an angle pretending to band AEW guys together well ending the segment with him winking and smiling. Rosa promoting her NWA belt. Maybe its nothing but just seems ironic all had sorta similar vibe going on. Could be an NWA angle.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

shandcraig said:


> the question is what will it look like ? championship wrestling from hollywood or nwa or a ugly hybrid ? also nwa lost *all* its key players. *at least some of them*. i guess they will find new ones. i dont see this doing well by ppv, they are too small


Relativizing your own hyperbole in the very next sentence. Never change, WrestlingForum. Never change.


----------



## shandcraig

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Relativizing your own hyperbole in the very next sentence. Never change, WrestlingForum. Never change.


what i said was completely normal, focus people that are issues on this site jack. maybe thats you


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

shandcraig said:


> what i said was completely normal, focus people that are issues on this site jack. maybe thats you


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## shandcraig

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


you're insane. you buddies with chip ?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

shandcraig said:


> you're insane. you buddies with chip ?


No. In fact, I find Chipperson to be quite a spiteful and unpleasant personality who occasionally makes a valid argument.


----------



## shandcraig

Kopros_The_Great said:


> No. In fact, I find Chipperson to be quite a spiteful and unpleasant personality who occasionally makes a valid argument.


guess what you sound just like him. you think its ok to insult this entire wrestlingforum ?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

shandcraig said:


> you think its ok to insult this entire wrestlingforum ?


No, that would be a bad thing to do. Don't be silly.


----------



## Outlaw91

On topic, any news about the weekly ppv? I personally would give it a chance and buy the first ones to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> you're insane. you buddies with chip ?


Wow bro, you really need to get off my dick lol. I came here looking for updates and see you again talking badly about me. You okay?

Not fond of the AEW deal but the publicity should be good.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow bro, you really need to get off my dick lol. I came here looking for updates and see you again talking badly about me. You okay?
> 
> Not fond of the AEW deal but the publicity should be good.



Get off everyone else dick and then you will be okay. 

What deal? Doesnt say anything's official


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> On topic, any news about the weekly ppv? I personally would give it a chance and buy the first ones to see if it's worth it.


This is the only thing that came out today, but isn't really NWA related:

_"The United Wrestling Network announced that pro wrestler Chris Dickinson be working for the promotion. The weekly “Prime Time Live” pay-per-view series begins Tuesday, September 15 on pay-per-view and FITE TV. "_


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> This is the only thing that came out today, but isn't really NWA related:
> 
> _"The United Wrestling Network announced that pro wrestler Chris Dickinson be working for the promotion. The weekly “Prime Time Live” pay-per-view series begins Tuesday, September 15 on pay-per-view and FITE TV. "_


About time someone is going to put Chris Dickinson on PPV.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> About time someone is going to put Chris Dickinson on PPV.


Is he pretty good?

Looks like Wade Barrett is also gone.





__





Report: Wade Barrett To Join NXT Announce Team This Week •


Former WWE Superstar Wade Barrett will be making his return to the company this Wednesday during NXT on USA.



heelbynature.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Dickinson is a guy who wants to freelance for life it seems. He's certainly good enough to have been signed otherwise.


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> Is he pretty good?
> 
> Looks like Wade Barrett is also gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Wade Barrett To Join NXT Announce Team This Week •
> 
> 
> Former WWE Superstar Wade Barrett will be making his return to the company this Wednesday during NXT on USA.
> 
> 
> 
> heelbynature.com


Dickinson is very good. He has a real physical no nonsense style. He's there to kick ass.


----------



## Outlaw91

Mike Bennett Challenges NWA Champion Nick Aldis To Title Match


Mike Bennett is set to make a major wave in the National Wrestling Alliance after being released by WWE. Bennett put out a video challenging NWA World Champion Nick Aldis to a match on Sept. 15, which would be the night that the company's weekly pay-per-view series kicks off.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## RFalcao

Aldis won the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship in October 21, 2018. 677 days ago.

Btw, NWA was the largest and the most influential wrestling company from 60's to 80's, since the the 90's the company looks like a indie wrestling company.


----------



## Top bins

Disappointed that Mike Bennett is challenging Nick Aldis.


----------



## captainzombie

A new Ten Pounds for the Gold premiered yesterday.


----------



## Codyreigns

Top bins said:


> Disappointed that Mike Bennett is challenging Nick Aldis.


Doesn't exactly light a fire under one's asshole- a bit dull.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hammerstone would have been more interesting


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Hammerstone would have been more interesting


Hammerstone is on the card next week, maybe, just maybe he challenges Aldis next. I wonder if we will ever get NWA Powerrr back at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heard there was some tech issues last night

anybody watch it?


----------



## kovs27

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heard there was some tech issues last night
> 
> anybody watch it?


I just finished watching it. It was a rough effort. Some technical issues and the camera work can definitely improve. The matches could have been better for sure. Jordan Clearwater vs. Will Allday was the best from the undercard. Aldis and Bennett really should have been given more time but they packed in the action with that they had left on the show. I bought the Fite package for the first 4 shows so I'll a least watch the next 3 shows. There is plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> I just finished watching it. It was a rough effort. Some technical issues and the camera work can definitely improve. The matches could have been better for sure. Jordan Clearwater vs. Will Allday was the best from the undercard. Aldis and Bennett really should have been given more time but they packed in the action with that they had left on the show. I bought the Fite package for the first 4 shows so I'll a least watch the next 3 shows. There is plenty of room for improvement.


If you are to buy it off of FITE TV now, did they upload a working version of the show and not one that was messed up with all of the technical glitches?


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> If you are to buy it off of FITE TV now, did they upload a working version of the show and not one that was messed up with all of the technical glitches?


There were a couple small sound miscues but I was able to see everything. The feed never dropped.


----------



## El Grappleador

*After one year since Corgan Era, I've watched some wrestlers got an unestable staying on the company. First, Ricky Starks (The Rock in twink), Then Colt Cabana, Eddie Kingston and recently, Melina. So, what was going on during the pandemic? Why those wrestlers were uncomfortable on NWA?*


----------



## RiverFenix

El Grappleador said:


> *After one year since Corgan Era, I've watched some wrestlers got an unestable staying on the company. First, Ricky Starks (The Rock in twink), Then Colt Cabana, Eddie Kingston and recently, Melina. So, what was going on during the pandemic? Why those wrestlers were uncomfortable on NWA?*


Outside of Aldis they get paid like $500 per month on non-exclusive deals.

Also Caleb Konley signed with Impact, Wade Barrett back full time with NXT as commentator and Zicky Dice asked for and received his release. James Storm is a free agent now as well.

Most guys were/are out of options, too many burnt bridges and it's a pay day like any other indie date. Stevens, Drake, Storm, Kennedy all were released from WWE and crashed and burned in Impact and too old for ROH and MLW and AEW focused on creating positive lockerroom as a new company. Latimer is a woman beater.


----------



## USAUSA1

Roh is a perfect example of a company that handle the pandemic return well. They came back and so far the shows have been great. They kept it simple, well thought out promos,two solid matches per show. I hate to say it but losing Dave Lagana creative presence has hurt them. This UWN weekly ppv idea sucks. Marquez has experience but his shit is not good. Between UWN ppvs,CwFH, and NJPW Strong his stuff has been subpar.


----------



## 304418

captainzombie said:


> Hammerstone is on the card next week, maybe, just maybe he challenges Aldis next. I wonder if we will ever get NWA Powerrr back at all.


I wonder if the one hour show AEW gets is actually NWA Powerrr...



El Grappleador said:


> *After one year since Corgan Era, I've watched some wrestlers got an unestable staying on the company. First, Ricky Starks (The Rock in twink), Then Colt Cabana, Eddie Kingston and recently, Melina. So, what was going on during the pandemic? Why those wrestlers were uncomfortable on NWA?*


Maybe because NWA is a _really_ old company... 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> James Storm is a free agent now as well.


Wonder if he`s Impact bound again? Since I don’t see WWE bringing him in to team with Roode again and bring back Beer Money.


----------



## USAUSA1

Watts vs Eli has been fun


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa should sign Watts fast.


----------



## RiverFenix

Eric Watts was on the WWE Tough Enough season that Andy Leavine won. The one with AJ Kirsch, Ivelisse, Marty the Moth, MDogg/Matt Cross and Cameron/Ariene Andrews

The Stone Cole Steve Austin hosted season.


----------



## captainzombie

Verbatim17 said:


> I wonder if the one hour show AEW gets is actually NWA Powerrr...
> 
> Maybe because NWA is a _really_ old company...
> 
> Wonder if he`s Impact bound again? Since I don’t see WWE bringing him in to team with Roode again and bring back Beer Money.


I wish we could get Powerrr back in some form, but the NWA as we knew it I think is done for. It sucks because for under an hour a week they had a product that was quite entertaining. I haven't watched any of these new UWN shows yet, but it sucks to not have an official NWA show each week. I am glad that we at least have seen Thunder Rosa in AEW, and it seems like these UWN shows are a bit more NWA talent focused.


----------



## kovs27

This weeks episode was a step in the right direction. 3 solid one on one matchups and a strong main event. Thunder Rosa and Priscilla Kelly got plenty of time unlike Aldis and Bennett. I really enjoyed Kevin Martenson vs. Danny Limelight. They went hard for an opening match with a story most people watching probably didn't know.


----------



## captainzombie

I've finally caught up on the first 2 episodes of UWN and not too bad so far. Not sure how well their buy rates are doing, but it appears that each week so far is more NWA focused with a nice mix of talent from around the independents. 

Thunder Rosa is such a special kind of talent that who knows how long NWA will be able to hold her signed for. She's awesome and can watch her in the main event of any show each and every week.

Do we even know if NWA Powerrr is coming back anytime soon? Once Dave Lagana was let go, it appears that everything fell apart for Corgan even though the pandemic had done its damage already.

The hard part is now that the NWA has also lost a ton of talent since the pandemic.

I am hoping that next week Trevor Murdoch wins the National Championship from Stevens. Murdoch deserves to get a title since coming back.

Now with Dice being gone, maybe they can have a TV Title Tournament showcased on UWN PPVs to crown a new champion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis posted last week that NWA Power is not gone. 

I don't think it will be free. I think Primetime is a test run.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Aldis posted last week that NWA Power is not gone.
> 
> I don't think it will be free. I think Primetime is a test run.


Hopefully Powerrr comes back soon. I know the show would be radically different with no crowd at all. If reasonably priced, I'd be in with a weekly PPV and then they have a SUPERCARD quality PPV every few months.

So far NWA has lost the following talent, anyone else that I might be missing?

Ricky Starks
Melina
Zicky Dice
Thom Latimer
Royce Isaacs
Eddie Kingston
Colt Cabana


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> Hopefully Powerrr comes back soon. I know the show would be radically different with no crowd at all. If reasonably priced, I'd be in with a weekly PPV and then they have a SUPERCARD quality PPV every few months.
> 
> So far NWA has lost the following talent, anyone else that I might be missing?
> 
> Ricky Starks
> Melina
> Zicky Dice
> Thom Latimer
> Royce Isaacs
> Eddie Kingston
> Colt Cabana


When did they lose Latimer? I'm pretty sure Dice isn't gone. I believe Dice and the NWA confirmed that a couple weeks ago. 

Promotions like the NWA and MLW are going to have trouble keeping talent because they are the lowest paying. They need to market themselves as a place to be discovered and get signed by WWE/AEW. Otherwise it'll mostly be guys whose best days are behind them and guys who are super green.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> When did they lose Latimer? I'm pretty sure Dice isn't gone. I believe Dice and the NWA confirmed that a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Promotions like the NWA and MLW are going to have trouble keeping talent because they are the lowest paying. They need to market themselves as a place to be discovered and get signed by WWE/AEW. Otherwise it'll mostly be guys whose best days are behind them and guys who are super green.


I've listened to a few episodes of the This Is The NWA Podcast on YT, some guys in the chat were talking about Latimer being gone. Not sure how true that it is.









This Is The NWA Podcast


A show dedicated to celebrating the history, legacy and tradition of one of the greatest pro wrestling entities of all time, The National Wrestling Alliance....




www.youtube.com





Not sure how credible this site is NWA TV Champion Zicky Dice Granted Release - The Overtimer but they mention it and there were several guys on this board that said he had relinquished the TV title and asked for his release.

One of my issues right now with Corgan and the NWA overall is that they are not being transparent with us on what the plans are moving forward.


----------



## USAUSA1

That's my problem with the nwa as well, since Lagana left they don't know how to communicate. Jay Cal and the people at NWA podcast is the only way to find out things.


----------



## captainzombie

Add James Storm to the list of those now gone as he has signed with NXT months ago, but the odd thing is that his status has been up in the air due to the pandemic. Not only do they not have a TV Champion, now they don't even have Tag Team Champions guess its why last week Eli Drake didn't come out with the tag titles.



http://pwunlimited.co/james-storm-signed-wwe-deal-in-2020-unable-to-debut-due-to-pandemic/





> James Storm also stated even though being one half of the NWA Tag Team Champions Billy Corgan and David Lagana let him out of his NWA contract wanting to help him get to WWE.





USAUSA1 said:


> That's my problem with the nwa as well, since Lagana left they don't know how to communicate. Jay Cal and the people at NWA podcast is the only way to find out things.


Totally agreed. It is crazy just how quiet they have been since Lagana left.


----------



## USAUSA1

Royce issacs gone too.

They don't need the tag titles or TV title, the roster was too small. The World,National and Women's titles is all they need.

I think they should sign Darth Watts and Dan Joseph.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Royce issacs gone too.
> 
> They don't need the tag titles or TV title, the roster was too small. The World,National and Women's titles is all they need.
> 
> I think they should sign Darth Watts and Dan Joseph.


I would be okay without the TV or National titles, but they do need the tag titles.

I had posted about Royce the page before so good that you have confirmation that he is gone too. They've pretty much have lost half of the roster they had.

I was happy when Corgan bought the NWA because he seemed so interested to do something with it. I know we are going through hard times with the pandemic, but he seems like his foot has been on the brake and not the gas pedal. They don't have a lot of money, but they did get people excited about the product again and then just are leaving us to assume if they are coming back or not regardless of what Aldis says.

I am hoping that Murdoch at least wins the National title tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix

Where is Royce Issacs going? WWE developmental deal?


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311145540650901504


----------



## captainzombie

Guess Zicky Dice is back next week as the TV Champion in a tag team match.


----------



## kovs27

Solid show this week. Kay and Savoy had a solid match as was the main event. I'm enjoying Dickinson and him running through the more cartoonish wrestlers. Hopefully we get more Andy Brown. He's a guy to keep an eye on.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311462284263383041
I also got a NWA POWER survey in my email. Glad to see they are actually trying to come back even with no fans.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311462284263383041
> I also got a NWA POWER survey in my email. Glad to see they are actually trying to come back even with no fans.


I really hope they can come back in some capacity. Hell even if they taped 3-4 months worth of stuff over an entire week to get through the pandemic and then work with UWN in a way to showcase an NWA promoted PPV every few months in between with the tapings could work.


----------



## RiverFenix

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Where is Royce Issacs going? WWE developmental deal?


Anybody know?


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anybody know?


Not too sure. I wonder if they discussed it in the podcast. Sucks too because Strictly Business had a pretty good core unit. Have to wonder if Lattimer goes it alone now or do they find a new tag team partner for him?

This weeks UWN Live is looking pretty interesting with Dice coming back as the NWA TV Champ but also bringing a mystery partner in tow. Have to wonder what happened there as he had relinquished the title to Corgan, maybe they worked something out so he can come back. Dinero has always been a pleasure to watch on the mic and in the ring

-D'Angelo Dinero & Watts vs. NWA TV Champion Zicky Dice & a mystery partner.
-Bryan Idol vs. Levi Shapiro (with Howdy Price)
-Chris Dickinson vs. Caster

As much as I love the concept of the TV title and was excited when it was brought back, have to wonder if they probably should have just left it alone. With no Powerrr right now, having the Worlds, National, TV, Women's, and World Tag Titles they might need to scale back.

We will see with both Corgan and Aldis stating that Powerrr will be back soon. Hopefully they can tape a good amount of episodes whenever they plan to start up again.


----------



## RiverFenix

Eric Watts wrestles on DARK this week. Huh.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone watch that united wrestling network nwa primetime live show ? or shows ? any good ?


----------



## kovs27

shandcraig said:


> Anyone watch that united wrestling network nwa primetime live show ? or shows ? any good ?


I've watched all 4 shows so far. A lot of it is pretty hit or miss.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> I've watched all 4 shows so far. A lot of it is pretty hit or miss.


I've watched 3 out of the 4 shows so far and it has been pretty decent. Some matches have been kinda meh, but overall been decent.


----------



## captainzombie

This is good news, so missing Powerrr. This will be interesting considering most talent left.

Will they continue on to a Crockett Cup this fall or does that now just take place next April and do we see Scrull vs Aldis at the next PPV?

-The NWA has not announced any new dates for their standalone events as of this update. However, Billy Corgan did announce yesterday that the company will return even without fans in attendance at the television tapings.


----------



## CallMeKC

Scurll SHOULD have been dropped post-speaking out.


----------



## shandcraig

i understand the circumstances right now but this once again NWA leaning on other companies and promotions under their brand just kills any momentum for NWA. I cant get into it. I will wait until they relaunch its own brand again


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> i understand the circumstances right now but this once again NWA leaning on other companies and promotions under their brand just kills any momentum for NWA. I cant get into it. I will wait until they relaunch its own brand again


Hopefully they figure something out soon. It sucks so bad that they have not come back yet.

This is the card for tomorrow's UWN Primetime Live show and no NWA presence this week. Hoping that special announcement is something with the NWA and Powerrr coming back.

Former WWE star Chris Masters vs. former WWE star Fred Rosser (Darren Young) was one match announced. 
Elayna Black vs. Heather Monroe
Joseph (c) vs. Kubrick (UWN TV Title Match)
Alexander Hammerstone will defend his West Coast Pro Title 
A Major Announcement


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wait, is Powerr coming back?


----------



## captainzombie

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait, is Powerr coming back?


Aldis, Corgan, and even Marquez in the last few weeks have said that it is coming back without fans. I hope that they start filming soon.

Looks like James Storm showed up tonight on UWN Primetime Live making the main event a Triple Threat.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Aldis, Corgan, and even Marquez in the last few weeks have said that it is coming back without fans. I hope that they start filming soon.
> 
> Looks like James Storm showed up tonight on UWN Primetime Live making the main event a Triple Threat.



They should modernize powerrr but with some old school elements to it


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> They should modernize powerrr but with some old school elements to it


I'd be all for that. I bet now with the lack of a crowd which means no money coming in, we will probably get the same set. They could do stuff like how the NFL and MLB did with cut outs in the seats for the studio and pipe in the audio since they are not live. It's the one thing that Corgan has an advantage to doing. With the loss of Lagana that has probably messed things up for them.


----------



## kovs27

captainzombie said:


> I'd be all for that. I bet now with the lack of a crowd which means no money coming in, we will probably get the same set. They could do stuff like how the NFL and MLB did with cut outs in the seats for the studio and pipe in the audio since they are not live. It's the one thing that Corgan has an advantage to doing. With the loss of Lagana that has probably messed things up for them.


Don't discount the fact the Billy Corgan can't tour with Smashing Pumpkins right now. There is no way the NWA makes much money with the Powerrr episodes unless they are selling merch. That's why they were trying to do the patreon whenthe pandemic started. Billy has to be using his own money to finance this endeavor and touring with the band was a big influx of cash for him.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> Don't discount the fact the Billy Corgan can't tour with Smashing Pumpkins right now. There is no way the NWA makes much money with the Powerrr episodes unless they are selling merch. That's why they were trying to do the patreon whenthe pandemic started. Billy has to be using his own money to finance this endeavor and touring with the band was a big influx of cash for him.


Yeah true it had come out sometime ago that Billy was using his own money to fund the NWA. It just sucks that money isn’t coming in right now to continue. 

The last few weeks they have been doing a top 5 show on YouTube.

Tonight’s UWN show has a TV title defense from Zicky vs Pope which should be good.

-Zicky Dice vs. Da Pope for the NWA TV Title

-Mike Bennett vs. JR Kratos

-Max Caster vs. Jesse James

-Social Distancing vs. Friendship Farm


----------



## captainzombie




----------



## captainzombie

The Pope is the new TV champion.


----------



## Outlaw91

I don't know if this is the right topic but I'm watching Primetime Live now and I'm kind of impressed with this tournament for the inaugural UWN World Championship. The Dirty Daddy is my pick, I think the guy really deserves it. 
What's your thoughts?


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I don't know if this is the right topic but I'm watching Primetime Live now and I'm kind of impressed with this tournament for the inaugural UWN World Championship. The Dirty Daddy is my pick, I think the guy really deserves it.
> What's your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 92243


I am surprised that Bennett and Smith are not on opposite sides of the brackets, let alone facing each other in the first round.


----------



## captainzombie

Tonight's UWN show which is about the only thing keeping the NWA alive these days:

-Thunder Rosa vs. Serena Deeb for the NWA Women’s Championship
-Ray Rosas vs. Kevin Martenson for the Hollywood Heritage Championship.
-The Bodega vs. Real Money Brothers
-Peter Avalon vs. Chris Dickinson in a UWN Title tournament match


----------



## Outlaw91

Pretty sure Rosa vs Serena and Avalon vs Dirty Daddy will be good matches. 
I'm working the night shift this week so I will not miss any wrestling show live from US. They usually begin at 2-3 AM in my country


----------



## captainzombie

Quite the shocking title change and have to wonder if Rosa is AEW bound.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321274030448537600


----------



## Asuka842

This is huge considering Serena Deeb is an AEW contracted woman. I to wonder if this means Rosa might be coming to AEW as well.

Also AEW basically HAS to do Deeb vs. Shida now.


----------



## USAUSA1

This is nothing new between nwa and aew,obviously they are working together.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321273784574332930


----------



## captainzombie

Have to also wonder once UWN crowns their own World Champion, how much longer will they continue to showcase the NWA.

Interesting that Kamille is also mentioning AEW in her tweet. Is it possible that they do show on Dynamite or even Dark?


----------



## Asuka842

Tony Khan just announced Serena will defend the belt tomorrow night on Dynamite against Leyla Hirsch (she was Shida's opponent on Dark tonight).


----------



## captainzombie

Asuka842 said:


> Tony Khan just announced Serena will defend the belt tomorrow night on Dynamite against Leyla Hirsch (she was Shida's opponent on Dark tonight).


Could be for an interesting night of wrestling tomorrow watching between AEW and NXT to see if she shows up on either show.

Rosa just posted this a bit ago


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321296928546717696


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Asuka842 said:


> Tony Khan just announced Serena will defend the belt tomorrow night on Dynamite against Leyla Hirsch (she was Shida's opponent on Dark tonight).


So nobodies just get title shots now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91

Very good worked match for both Rosa and Serena, they looked very strong and the finish made them both look good. Some of Serena's talent was wasted as a trainer in WWE, she's just too good to put an end to her in ring career.
I only hope Rosa won't sign with WWE, I will be very disappointed.

Kudos for the two ladies for the match they had.

Good to hear Storm and Drake are still the tag champs, nice attitude by Steven's, can't wait to see the Question Mark back


----------



## Outlaw91

Dickinson vs Avalon was also a good match, liked the way Chris sold that leg injury.


----------



## captainzombie

Add another one to the list that is now gone from the NWA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323492337599848450


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323845822270730242


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323845822270730242


Did Storm end up signing with Impact or was his BFG appearance a one off? I feel that all of these NWA title matches of late have been the champs (except for Aldis) dropping the titles due to contracts, etc.

At this point I don't think we will see Powerrr come back, let alone how long before the NWA isn't a part of the UWN.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Did Storm end up signing with Impact or was his BFG appearance a one off? I feel that all of these NWA title matches of late have been the champs (except for Aldis) dropping the titles due to contracts, etc.
> 
> At this point I don't think we will see Powerrr come back, let alone how long before the NWA isn't a part of the UWN.



i think powerrr will come back but not until after covid. its a shame because they were really onto something and even had a road ppv planned. i cant get into the united wrestling thing at all. nwa should not bother mixing with them. they need to be a stand alone only promotion. 

though mixing with aew i think is good but i wonder what it will come to


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> i think powerrr will come back but not until after covid. its a shame because they were really onto something and even had a road ppv planned. i cant get into the united wrestling thing at all. nwa should not bother mixing with them. they need to be a stand alone only promotion.
> 
> though mixing with aew i think is good but i wonder what it will come to


As much as we want to see NWA return with Powerrr, their only way to stay relevant right now is to ride on the coattails of AEW with the NWA Women's title being defended there and then the rest of the talent/titles being defended on UWN. If they stop doing that, I think the company will completely become non-existent. At least with UWN, they have been able to defend all of the titles on the weekly shows.

I honestly don't like it either that UWN is crowning their own World Champion. If this is a NWA/UWN joint venture, shouldn't they be using the NWA Wold title? I think that Marquez figures that the NWA is about dead or will be.


----------



## Outlaw91

Isn't Marquez a big NWA mark?
I personally enjoy the Primetime Live shows but I also skip some segments, some tag team matches and one on one's with people I never heard of, I tried to watch but couldn't get me into those matches.
Nothing against crowning a UWN World champion but my question is why isn't the NWA World champion featured more?


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> Isn't Marquez a big NWA mark?
> I personally enjoy the Primetime Live shows but I also skip some segments, some tag team matches and one on one's with people I never heard of, I tried to watch but couldn't get me into those matches.
> Nothing against crowning a UWN World champion but my question is why isn't the NWA World champion featured more?


I agree that there isn't anything wrong with crowning a UWN World Champion, but when you have the NWA world title why not use that unless Marquez thinks the NWA could be done.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis make the decision at the end of the day.


----------



## captainzombie

Results from the UWN PPV tonight and we have new NWA Tag Team champions.

Chris Dickinson defeated Fred Rosser (UWN World Title Semifinal Tournament Match)
Real Money Brothers & Cam defeated 4 Minutes of Heat & Will Allday
Lacey Ryan (c) defeated Vipress (FSW Women's Championship Match)
Aron Stevens & JR Kratos defeated James Storm & Eli Drake (c) (NWA Tag Team Championships Match)
Mike Bennett defeated Shawn Daivari (UWN World Title Semifinal Tournament Match)


----------



## USAUSA1

Fun show

What happened to Question mark? Kratos is a beast. Guess James Storm is back with Impact.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Fun show
> 
> What happened to Question mark? Kratos is a beast. Guess James Storm is back with Impact.


Not sure, haven't seen anything yet on why Question Mark wasn't there.

NWA has pretty much lost their entire roster, how soon before Eli Drake shows up back in Impact too.


----------



## shandcraig

What do you guys think the exend of nwa relationship is with aew. It looks like they will be moving away from primetime and likely something slowly brewing with aew.


----------



## captainzombie

And another one gone......at this point, Billy needs to either sell off the NWA to Marquez or Khan who can at least afford to do something with it or just fold things up. We are going back to the Bruce Tharpe era at this rate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328710727478206464


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> And another one gone......at this point, Billy needs to either sell off the NWA to Marquez or Khan who can at least afford to do something with it or just fold things up. We are going back to the Bruce Tharpe era at this rate.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328710727478206464



NWA has a strong presence that far beats any indy promotion. NWA can not fold. Its clear he has not decided what to do during the pandemic as almost all other small promotions are also on complete hold too. It seems very clear though AEW is planning some sorta deal with NWA. Otherwise why would they be show casing nwa matches so often. I sure hope that the second aew show is more of a international brand in some form. Imagine all the nwa belts being show cased. 

I guess most would argue that is stupid as they can hardly show case its own talent in aew as is.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> NWA has a strong presence that far beats any indy promotion. NWA can not fold. Its clear he has not decided what to do during the pandemic as almost all other small promotions are also on complete hold too. It seems very clear though AEW is planning some sorta deal with NWA. Otherwise why would they be show casing nwa matches so often. I sure hope that the second aew show is more of a international brand in some form. Imagine all the nwa belts being show cased.
> 
> I guess most would argue that is stupid as they can hardly show case its own talent in aew as is.


I know what you mean, but the issue is that they have lost talent left and right and also there is no plan to even get us new content to stay vested in the product. For all of the top name talent that they have lost, there is a ton of indy talent that can be signed up to continue Powerrr. 

ROH has finally been back on their feet, even though its not full force. I know they are ran by a media company that has a lot of money to back them. MLW is coming back on TV tonight. I just wish that NWA would find a way to come back and it seemed like they were on that road till they lost Dave Lagana.

I was also hoping that somehow they would have the second show have the NWA showcased, but isn't the NWA already doing that with the UWN and their weekly PPV? I think last night's PPV was the first one yet that didn't have anyone from the NWA involved. I don't know what kind of deal that Corgan has with Khan allowing Thunder Rosa and the NWA Women's title to be showcased, but shoot, he should of been trying to film some Powerrr at Daley's Place using the younger talent that is not under contract intermixed with the NWA talent that is still under contract.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I know what you mean, but the issue is that they have lost talent left and right and also there is no plan to even get us new content to stay vested in the product. For all of the top name talent that they have lost, there is a ton of indy talent that can be signed up to continue Powerrr.
> 
> ROH has finally been back on their feet, even though its not full force. I know they are ran by a media company that has a lot of money to back them. MLW is coming back on TV tonight. I just wish that NWA would find a way to come back and it seemed like they were on that road till they lost Dave Lagana.
> 
> I was also hoping that somehow they would have the second show have the NWA showcased, but isn't the NWA already doing that with the UWN and their weekly PPV? I think last night's PPV was the first one yet that didn't have anyone from the NWA involved. I don't know what kind of deal that Corgan has with Khan allowing Thunder Rosa and the NWA Women's title to be showcased, but shoot, he should of been trying to film some Powerrr at Daley's Place using the younger talent that is not under contract intermixed with the NWA talent that is still under contract.



I think nwa will be distancing from uwn


----------



## SparrowPrime

I believe NWA will be doing something with AEW. Once that second show comes on TNT, NWA talent can be mixed in with some of the AEW talent. Keep the tradition and history of the NWA present, but under the AEW banner. I don't want to see AEW and NWA get out of control with branding and logos like TNA was in 2012. TNA had 3 logos. TNA, Impact Wrestling, and TNA presents Impact on Spike.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


>




good to hear but i wonder why not powerrr. I assume because its just a side show they were able to do with riding another persons studio so they didnt wanna try to have a half version of powerrr. This is a start but fuck does Billy have a vision and the relaunch of nwa has been impressive and i cant wait for them to go full force again. So much passion and larger than life promos. Ashame he will need to re build a roster from scratch again but he has an eye for talent.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> good to hear but i wonder why not powerrr. I assume because its just a side show they were able to do with riding another persons studio so they didnt wanna try to have a half version of powerrr. This is a start but fuck does Billy have a vision and the relaunch of nwa has been impressive and i cant wait for them to go full force again. So much passion and larger than life promos. Ashame he will need to re build a roster from scratch again but he has an eye for talent.


Guess this is better than nothing and here you go Shand, you are finally going to get an NWA show looking more modern than the old school Powerrr setup. I am conflicted, but glad they are doing this because they really needed to get going again. I hope they can still do something with the Crockett Cup and have Aldis vs. Scrull 2 sooner than later.

Let's hope that they at least will have promos like before and buildup storylines as it will suck if we have just straight up matches like UWN does.



> The National Wrestling Alliance returns to Tuesday nights!
> 
> Mark your calendars! Beginning next Tuesday at 6pm eastern, the NWA will showcase matches produced in collaboration with the United Wrestling Network, including matches that have never been seen anywhere before! In the coming weeks, you will once again see the best that professional wrestling has to offer including Nick Aldis, Thunder Rosa, Eli Drake, Aron Stevens, Kamille, and many more! Want to get in on the action early? Join us over on Patreon to watch new episodes the Monday before they premiere!


We still have Aldis, Rosa, Drake, Stevens, Pope, Murdoch, Question Mark and Kamille on the roster. Have to wonder who else they will bring in now that they did lose so much of their talent.


----------



## USAUSA1

If it taping in LA, UWN roster will be all over it. Dan Joseph vs Aldis is a match I really want too see.

Don't forget Jax Dane and Tim Storm.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> If it taping in LA, UWN roster will be all over it. Dan Joseph vs Aldis is a match I really want too see.
> 
> Don't forget Jax Dane and Tim Storm.


They probably will get some synergy with the UWN roster for sure considering the connection with Marquez. This will most likely allow them to utilize the UWN PPV's more. I did find it odd too the last 2 weeks where there has been no NWA talent used, but then they were all over each PPV from the beginning.


----------



## USAUSA1

Starks was their only big loss because they was pushing him to be the next star. They have to replace him. Find a young talent they can get behind. 

Kratos is a great pick up.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Guess this is better than nothing and here you go Shand, you are finally going to get an NWA show looking more modern than the old school Powerrr setup. I am conflicted, but glad they are doing this because they really needed to get going again. I hope they can still do something with the Crockett Cup and have Aldis vs. Scrull 2 sooner than later.
> 
> Let's hope that they at least will have promos like before and buildup storylines as it will suck if we have just straight up matches like UWN does.
> 
> 
> 
> We still have Aldis, Rosa, Drake, Stevens, Pope, Murdoch, Question Mark and Kamille on the roster. Have to wonder who else they will bring in now that they did lose so much of their talent.



Few questions i hope you have an answer for. Is it still being filmed in the UWN studio ? Its likely going to just have the same setup they use. Also i did like the Powerrr setup a lot but i also felt it was not right for long term and more of a fun little while throw back. 

Yeah its still going to be a show directed by Billy so im happy.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Few questions i hope you have an answer for. Is it still being filmed in the UWN studio ? Its likely going to just have the same setup they use. Also i did like the Powerrr setup a lot but i also felt it was not right for long term and more of a fun little while throw back.
> 
> Yeah its still going to be a show directed by Billy so im happy.


I always recall you saying the past how nice it would be to finally modernize their show instead of the week in week out throwback of Powerrr.

From the sounds of it, I bet this is is going to use the UWN studio look with some NWA Shockwave banners. They probably do not have enough time to have a whole different setup, but who knows.

At this point, I don't even care what the show looks like, I am just glad that they are back. Out of all of the smaller promotions that were on hiatus, I missed the NWA the most.



USAUSA1 said:


> Starks was their only big loss because they was pushing him to be the next star. They have to replace him. Find a young talent they can get behind.
> 
> Kratos is a great pick up.


I only saw Kratos in the tag match 2 weeks ago with Stevens, where they captured the tag titles. Is he pretty good overall and how long has he been wrestling?


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I always recall you saying the past how nice it would be to finally modernize their show instead of the week in week out throwback of Powerrr.
> 
> From the sounds of it, I bet this is is going to use the UWN studio look with some NWA Shockwave banners. They probably do not have enough time to have a whole different setup, but who knows.
> 
> At this point, I don't even care what the show looks like, I am just glad that they are back. Out of all of the smaller promotions that were on hiatus, I missed the NWA the most.
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw Kratos in the tag match 2 weeks ago with Stevens, where they captured the tag titles. Is he pretty good overall and how long has he been wrestling?



yeah i mean i liked the retro set i just felt it got old fast and it would benefit for nwa to have its weekly show be how its ppvs were as its presentation looked and felt so good with the vibe of legacy and history but modern sharp feel. 


Agree im just happy to have a show properly directed by Billy


----------



## RiverFenix

We'll see how it looks, but the nostalgia feel is what sold it to me. As a generic looking streaming indie I'm not sure it will have the same appeal. Admittedly it was very niche and likely never would have made money with the nostalgia trip production so I can't blame them for making any changes but just talking my personal feelings as one solitary viewer.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> We'll see how it looks, but the nostalgia feel is what sold it to me. As a generic looking streaming indie I'm not sure it will have the same appeal. Admittedly it was very niche and likely never would have made money with the nostalgia trip production so I can't blame them for making any changes but just talking my personal feelings as one solitary viewer.



well the look is going to be far from Billys vision as he is just using someone elses studio that is already set up the way it is. We will see different banners hung with different looking ring and thats about it. 

This is just to try and get the brand going again and we wont get a full force nwa for at least a year sadly


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333428668685758466
Big loss


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333428668685758466
> Big loss


Who is Maureen Tracy?


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Who is Maureen Tracy?


Director of Operations


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Director of Operations


Ahhhh okay. Yes, that is a huge loss then. I really hope that they can bounce back here with the new show, but at this point who even knows.

I just do not understand how there is no promotion for this weeks show at all, even announcing the card to get people excited.


----------



## USAUSA1

The new show is old matches.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> The new show is old matches.


LOL! Seriously? With old matches patron for early access to old matches will not work. I thought they were taping shows with UWN in Thunder studios.


----------



## captainzombie

USA you nailed it man. It appears the first UWN show that had NWA talent on it is what they are showing today.

Honestly if this is the plan to show UWN NWA PPV matches, Corgan needs to call it quits at this point. I understand the money is not there to keep this going and just showing old ass matches doesn’t do anything to reignite passion for this brand.

-Eli Drake vs. Jordan Cruz

-Kamille vs. Heather Monroe

-NWA Champion Nick Aldis vs. Mike Bennett


----------



## Outlaw91

Corgan should maybe give up and close the promotion. As said as it sounds I think seeing it going down the way it does is more painful. Who exactly is still under contract with the NWA?


----------



## oglop44

Outlaw91 said:


> Corgan should maybe give up and close the promotion. As said as it sounds I think seeing it going down the way it does is more painful. Who exactly is still under contract with the NWA?


Aldis ( I assume he's a shareholder of some form tbh), Thunder Rosa, Eli Drake, Sandow, Question Mark/Jocephus, Trevor Murdoch and you'd assume that Tim Storm would chip in again even if he isn't signed. Same goes for zicky dice, not exactly in high demand.

The roster has taken a big hit tbf but it isn't totally dead either. They started with just Corgan, Lagana, Aldis, Storm and 1 belt. They've done it before and could do it again. I'm not sure if they will but I'm not ready to rule them out just yet.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Id look at closing down as a touring brand with contracted wrestlers. Id change the entire business model.and expenses. Form a partnership with AEW, Impact, and ROH, along with their recent partnership with UWN. Have an understanding on how those promotions view the NWA champions. Nick Aldis can appear in ROH, AEW, etc. NWA covers the cost/insurance on their champions. Aldis can continue as an NWA staff member and work with the other companies as a NWA consultant, even post worlds title run.


----------



## famicommander

SparrowPrime said:


> Id look at closing down as a touring brand with contracted wrestlers. Id change the entire business model.and expenses. Form a partnership with AEW, Impact, and ROH, along with their recent partnership with UWN. Have an understanding on how those promotions view the NWA champions. Nick Aldis can appear in ROH, AEW, etc. NWA covers the cost/insurance on their champions. Aldis can continue as an NWA staff member and work with the other companies as a NWA consultant, even post worlds title run.


Why on earth would AEW, ROH, and Impact consent to such an agreement?


----------



## SparrowPrime

famicommander said:


> Why on earth would AEW, ROH, and Impact consent to such an agreement?


AEW seems to appreciate the history of NWA. Their agreement can simply be what they are currently doing with the NWA Womens title. Respecting the history and intertwining their roster. Nick Aldis could come in and feud with Moxley/Omega for a month or two. Create a scenario similar to what WWE does with their two World Champions around Survivor Series. Make it non-title, create fresh matchups.

Impact and ROH could benefit with some inter-brand Rivalries for their big events. ROH World Champion vs. NWA Worlds Champion. Same with Women's and Tag Team Championships.


----------



## famicommander

SparrowPrime said:


> AEW seems to appreciate the history of NWA. Their agreement can simply be what they are currently doing with the NWA Womens title. Respecting the history and intertwining their roster. Nick Aldis could come in and feud with Moxley/Omega for a month or two. Create a scenario similar to what WWE does with their two World Champions around Survivor Series. Make it non-title, create fresh matchups.
> 
> Impact and ROH could benefit with some inter-brand Rivalries for their big events. ROH World Champion vs. NWA Worlds Champion. Same with Women's and Tag Team Championships.


NWA isn't even on the level of MLW. They're a far cry from ROH and not in the same galaxy as AEW. It would be ridiculous for those promotions to let their champions feud with NWA champions. The only direction those promotions have to go by association with NWA is down. 

Those companies are on international television. NWA is begging for Patreon money to show old matches on Youtube.


----------



## SparrowPrime

famicommander said:


> NWA isn't even on the level of MLW. They're a far cry from ROH and not in the same galaxy as AEW. It would be ridiculous for those promotions to let their champions feud with NWA champions. The only direction those promotions have to go by association with NWA is down.
> 
> Those companies are on international television. NWA is begging for Patreon money to show old matches on Youtube.


While I agree with you, the NWA is a shadowof its former glory, the NWA has a prestige history, especially with Dusty Rhodes, Blanchard, Anderson, etc. Tony Khan has been showcasing the NWA Womens Title more prominently than their own Women's Title in my opinion.

Billy Corgan really does need to re-evaluate their business model, if he ever wants to expand the current NWA.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The NWA is back and I love it.


----------



## kovs27

Other than what the NWA is doing right now, having their talent appear on UWN and AEW, there really isn't more they can do. Unless they start selling a ton of merchandise there is no money to be made. Let them continue to use these platforms to keep their name relevant until this pandemic is over and they can get back to business.


----------



## captainzombie

This is two weeks in a row now with no NWA talent on UWN Primetime Live for tonight's PPV. Really hoping they are also taping some NWA matches before and after the PPV to make Shockwave fresh at some point. At the rate they were heading in with Aldis vs. Scrull and the Crockett Cup PPV, there was some really exciting stuff we were heading to with the NWA.

I know this damn pandemic has thrown a monkey wrench into the momentum they had going. I just get a little disappointed because I watch these weekly UWN shows so Shockwave to me is cool for those that get to see more NWA but nothing fresh for me and nothing here with the 30 minute show this week to hook in any new viewers.

UWN Primetime Live 12/1 Card

-Heather Monroe vs. Cece Chanel
-Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Slice Boogie
-Levi Shapiro vs. Anthony Idol for the UWN TV Title
-Jordan Clearwater vs. Jordan Cruz for the Hollywood Heritage Championship
-Fred Rosser vs. Richie Slade


----------



## Chip Chipperson

- Aldis opening promo is good, he's putting over the championship and the match.

- Eli Drake is an absolute star, one of my favourite wrestlers and it's amazing that he's not signed with a bigger promotion.

- Kamille has a heap of potential, really liking her work in the ring. Don't know who Monroe's manager is but he looks awful, lol. Monroe got too much in the match, Kamille should be NWA's Chyna and just belt other girls. Don't dig this one.

- Mike Bennett promo was good, not sure I want him in the NWA fulltime but as a one off to come in and take on Aldis he's fine.

- Bennett Vs Aldis was fine, bit too much bullshit but it was fine. 

C+ show? Slightly above average?


----------



## USAUSA1

I want Aldis in Roh to get a Lethal feud. Imagine those two over the Roh World title, it wouls be crazy.

The NWA should have pull a MLW move and do a marathon taping.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I want Aldis in Roh to get a Lethal feud. Imagine those two over the Roh World title, it wouls be crazy.
> 
> The NWA should have pull a MLW move and do a marathon taping.


Honestly, they can do it with having access to the Thunder Studios and Marquez being such close buddies with Corgan. Honestly, who cares if they tape 2-3 months worth of material, they can get back out there with fresh new content. Plus they are so good at using taped footage to incorporate with let’s say Aldis showing up at an ROH event even with tapings in the can.

They honestly should do something like that. Like I said before, these last two weeks there has been no NWA talent on UWN prime time live, so how will they fill Shockwave at some point? People will not tune in to see old Powerrr matches.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> I want Aldis in Roh to get a Lethal feud. Imagine those two over the Roh World title, it wouls be crazy.
> 
> The NWA should have pull a MLW move and do a marathon taping.


Aldis can't hang with Lethal in the ring. Not by a long shot. He doesn't deserve to be in the ROH title picture, and the NWA doesn't deserve ROH's air time.

The only reason the NWA got involved with ROH last time was because Marty Scurll had pull and he's close friends with Aldis. But Marty isn't in power in ROH anymore and ROH has absolutely zero to gain by associating with a promotion that has to beg for Patreon funds just to put up old matches on Youtube.

NWA is a parasite latching onto more successful promotions while providing no value of their own. They need to either stand on their own or die.


----------



## captainzombie

This news that UWN is going on a hiatus for a bit due to Covid won't bode well for Shockwave and NWA overall since this week they showed matches from the first PPV.

These are the NWA sanctioned matches left that were a part of the weekly PPV series. This doesn't include the matches (Drake vs. Watts and Rosa vs. Kelly) that they plan to show next week. They can probably go the ROH route with ROH TV when they first came back for the PURE title tournament, do interviews, promos, and build for each match and just show 2 matches a week......but at some point here in 3-4 weeks they will run out of content.


Allysin Kay vs. Nicole Savoy (not sure if this will be shown since Kay is no longer in the NWA)
Trevor Murdoch vs. Aron Stevens (c) for the NWA Natioanl Heavyweight Title
The Pope and Watts vs. Effy and Zicky Dice
Fred Rosser vs. Chris Masters vs. James Storm (not sure if this will be shown since Storm is no longer in the NWA)
Elijah Burke vs. Zicky Dice (c) for the NWA World TV Title
Serena Deeb vs. Thunder Rosa (c) for the NWA Women's World Title
Aron Stevens and JR Kratos vs. Eli Drake and James Storm (c) for the NWA World Tag Titles



> For the past few months, United Wrestling Network and NWA have been doing the weekly PPVs, "Primetime Live." During tonight's PPV, United Wrestling Network President Dave Marquez announced that the PPV series will be suspended for the rest of 2020.
> 
> The suspension is due to the ongoing pandemic and Marquez not knowing where things may lead with California. Primetime Live is produced at the Thunder Studios in Long Beach, California.
> 
> The UWN President also doesn't want to keep changing the weekly lineup at the last minute due to COVID-19.


----------



## oglop44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336007571891740677
Episode 2 of shockwave is up now for patrons


----------



## captainzombie

oglop44 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336007571891740677
> Episode 2 of shockwave is up now for patrons


The Rosa vs. Kelly match was really good, and if anyone doesn't care for the rest of the matches go out of your way to at least watch that match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

When they did NWA Powerrr, it was promos and short matches and it was great. Now there is next to no promos, I watch it, it's what, two long matches(?) and it's still great. Corgan to me gets it, understand pro wrestling like I've never seen. I watch long matches on AEW and they always overstays their welcome, I watch long matches on this new "NWA Shockwave" and I'm never bored, I'm always engaged and they don't do tons of spots. This is wrestling. So far doing shows with no fans I find that the NWA has found the best use of it. Better than anybody else. In fact, even if the fans return and they do Powerrr again, they should continue doing Shockwave with no fans. It just works.


----------



## USAUSA1

They need to find a sponsor or two willing to sponsor empty arena shows.


----------



## shandcraig

I would be open o Tony buying NWA and having it as its own brand.But billy really has a good vision and mind for wrestling and i think his idea for nwa is good. Who knows maybe tony would fund it in some form and billy runs it. Just tossing random ideas that might be stupid


----------



## captainzombie

Wolf Mark said:


> When they did NWA Powerrr, it was promos and short matches and it was great. Now there is next to no promos, I watch it, it's what, two long matches(?) and it's still great. Corgan to me gets it, understand pro wrestling like I've never seen. I watch long matches on AEW and they always overstays their welcome, I watch long matches on this new "NWA Shockwave" and I'm never bored, I'm always engaged and they don't do tons of spots. This is wrestling. So far doing shows with no fans I find that the NWA has found the best use of it. Better than anybody else. In fact, even if the fans return and they do Powerrr again, they should continue doing Shockwave with no fans. It just works.


The issue is that none of this is original NWA content that is being showcased on Shockwave. They are trying to stay relevant by showing us 3+ month old UWN content that was filmed as a part of the UWN PPV series. Like USA said, they need to try and find a few good sponsors for these empty arena shows and do a week of marathon tapings. If Corgan wants to keep this thing alive, who cares if you tape 3-4 months worth of content in 1-1.5 weeks time. It keeps the product relevant. The production team is very good over there, if they need Rosa or Aldis, or any of the talent to show up Live on AEW, ROH, or UWN when it comes back on due to Covid........they know how to add that stuff into a pre-taped show. I miss Powerrr a lot as it was a very fun show to watch, but Shockwave is not the answer. When they run out of UWN content in about 2 weeks, what will they show then, old Powerrr content?


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> The issue is that none of this is original NWA content that is being showcased on Shockwave. They are trying to stay relevant by showing us 3+ month old UWN content that was filmed as a part of the UWN PPV series. Like USA said, they need to try and find a few good sponsors for these empty arena shows and do a week of marathon tapings. If Corgan wants to keep this thing alive, who cares if you tape 3-4 months worth of content in 1-1.5 weeks time. It keeps the product relevant. The production team is very good over there, if they need Rosa or Aldis, or any of the talent to show up Live on AEW, ROH, or UWN when it comes back on due to Covid........they know how to add that stuff into a pre-taped show. I miss Powerrr a lot as it was a very fun show to watch, but Shockwave is not the answer. When they run out of UWN content in about 2 weeks, what will they show then, old Powerrr content?



yeah i was a big fan of the nwa reboot but have since stopped investing as its not even nwa. It just seems like every other genric indy promotion now. So when they can do their own thing again ill be back unless its mix with aew happens maybe. Its just them with UWN is meh for me.


----------



## Wolf Mark

captainzombie said:


> The issue is that none of this is original NWA content that is being showcased on Shockwave. They are trying to stay relevant by showing us 3+ month old UWN content that was filmed as a part of the UWN PPV series. Like USA said, they need to try and find a few good sponsors for these empty arena shows and do a week of marathon tapings. If Corgan wants to keep this thing alive, who cares if you tape 3-4 months worth of content in 1-1.5 weeks time. It keeps the product relevant. The production team is very good over there, if they need Rosa or Aldis, or any of the talent to show up Live on AEW, ROH, or UWN when it comes back on due to Covid........they know how to add that stuff into a pre-taped show. I miss Powerrr a lot as it was a very fun show to watch, but Shockwave is not the answer. When they run out of UWN content in about 2 weeks, what will they show then, old Powerrr content?


I didn't know that as I didn't see the UWN stuff. But I agree with you about filming tons of content.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> yeah i was a big fan of the nwa reboot but have since stopped investing as its not even nwa. It just seems like every other genric indy promotion now. So when they can do their own thing again ill be back unless its mix with aew happens maybe. Its just them with UWN is meh for me.


I still like it, though. Those matches are good.


----------



## Bland

I unfortunately stopped watching when Power stopped. I've kept up with the title changes but at moment it just seemed to be switching belts to talent they'd keep. 

As for talent who's left or appeared elsewhere, they seem to be doing better especially Thunder Rosa, Ricky Starks and Eddie Kingston. 

I do find it strange that Women's title featured frequently in AEW yet no mention of the other champions, especially Aldis and NWA title. National title would of been perfect, credible mid card championship to use in AEW or even Impact, even if it was just 1 defence a month.


----------



## USAUSA1

I do think there will be announcement once they run out of footage for Shockwave. I haven't done the math.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Isn’t it true that Billy and Anthem are not on good terms because of the Impact sale from Dixie to Anthem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famicommander

Bland said:


> I do find it strange that Women's title featured frequently in AEW yet no mention of the other champions, especially Aldis and NWA title. National title would of been perfect, credible mid card championship to use in AEW or even Impact, even if it was just 1 defence a month.


It's because AEW doesn't give a rat's ass about NWA or their titles. They probably only allowed the women's title on TV because they couldn't book contracted NWA talent without it. Once Rosa and Deeb are free to do so they're going to sign and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## kovs27

famicommander said:


> It's because AEW doesn't give a rat's ass about NWA or their titles. They probably only allowed the women's title on TV because they couldn't book contracted NWA talent without it. Once Rosa and Deeb are free to do so they're going to sign and that'll be the end of it.


Deeb is already signed to AEW. 

AEW wants to use Thunder Rosa and by promoting the NWA Women's title they get access to her. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## shandcraig

Stoney Jackson said:


> Isn’t it true that Billy and Anthem are not on good terms because of the Impact sale from Dixie to Anthem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anthem has nothing to do with Dixie and billys issue. Anthem and billy are on good terms. In fact Anthem even paid back what he invested into TNA which was very nice of them.


----------



## Christopher Near

famicommander said:


> It's because AEW doesn't give a rat's ass about NWA or their titles. They probably only allowed the women's title on TV because they couldn't book contracted NWA talent without it. Once Rosa and Deeb are free to do so they're going to sign and that'll be the end of it.


That sucks this did nothing for nwa hope the same doesn't happen to impact


----------



## famicommander

Christopher Near said:


> That sucks this did nothing for nwa hope the same doesn't happen to impact


Impact's ratings are already back down into their normal range and Omega hasn't even wrestled yet for them.

He's going to pin their world champion clean, take their title, then he won't take a clean pin when it's time to give the title back. Thereby burying Impact, their roster, and their title. Bank on it.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

shandcraig said:


> Anthem has nothing to do with Dixie and billys issue. Anthem and billy are on good terms. In fact Anthem even paid back what he invested into TNA which was very nice of them.


Ah, I did not know that. Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Near

famicommander said:


> Impact's ratings are already back down into their normal range and Omega hasn't even wrestled yet for them.
> 
> He's going to pin their world champion clean, take their title, then he won't take a clean pin when it's time to give the title back. Thereby burying Impact, their roster, and their title. Bank on it.


Thats what i was thinking too? I dont know why people keep saying this is good for impact their own champion got punked on his own show


----------



## shandcraig

Christopher Near said:


> Thats what i was thinking too? I dont know why people keep saying this is good for impact their own champion got punked on his own show



well their champion is trash. They could have used many other people on a already weak roster that are better world champions. Not so sure this will help impact in the long run but it might help impact get back into shape of making decisions.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> Anthem has nothing to do with Dixie and billys issue. Anthem and billy are on good terms. In fact Anthem even paid back what he invested into TNA which was very nice of them.


"On good terms" is a relative term I will say. They paid him but during an interview this year about the NWA, Billy said that one of the driving motivation with him and Davd Lagana at wanting to make the NWA a success was their frustration with Anthem and how they were treated. Meaning they still saw Anthem/Impact as an enemy of sort. But I'm not sure if it's against Anthem or Impact in general.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> "On good terms" is a relative term I will say. They paid him but during an interview this year about the NWA, Billy said that one of the driving motivation with him and Davd Lagana at wanting to make the NWA a success was their frustration with Anthem and how they were treated. Meaning they still saw Anthem/Impact as an enemy of sort. But I'm not sure if it's against Anthem or Impact in general.


Based off how easily billy fires people id say billy is very deep in his own world.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Based off how easily billy fires people id say billy is very deep in his own world.


That is very true.



Wolf Mark said:


> I didn't know that as I didn't see the UWN stuff. But I agree with you about filming tons of content.


MLW is an excellent example. They taped 16 shows worth to cover their asses into the new year. Now granted MLW has a much bigger budget and TV deals, Corgan could have had some marathon tapings even with the help of UWN or even call in a favor to TK to use their testing and Daley Place to even film for in exchange to allow them to keep using NWA talent on Dark/Dynamite.

At this point there is more than enough wrestling on TV that if the NWA does go away, its a blip on the radar even though they were doing something very unique that the business could take note from.


----------



## USAUSA1

I have faith they will come back. To play devil advocate, MLW,roh,Impact all have tv deals. NWA never got the chance to shop power around to networks.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> I have faith they will come back. To play devil advocate, MLW,roh,Impact all have tv deals. NWA never got the chance to shop power around to networks.


Of course they shopped Powerrr around. Nobody bought it because their viewership went into immediate and drastic decline.

Episode 1: 670,000 viewers
Episode 10: 261,000 viewers
Episode 21 (Super Powerrr, the most recent): 179,000 viewers

And keep in mind that these numbers are:
1. Worldwide
2. Just the number of clicks, not the number who watched the whole video or saw any ads
3. The only source of viewership for NWA
4. Including over a year worth of on demand viewership

Even MLW has Fubo Sports, DAZN, BeIn Sports, BeInSports Espanol, and TV in 20+ other countries. They weren't even going to bother uploading their show to Youtube until some fans blew up Court Bauer's Twitter because Youtube revenue is so insignificant it's not even worth the effort. And MLW is still tiny compared to ROH or Impact.


----------



## USAUSA1

Serena think tapings will happen in January. We will see.


----------



## captainzombie

Guess today's Shockwave is the season finale after 4 episodes. I thought they would of stretched this content out over 2 months and maybe have gone with an ROH approach during the PURE tournament, but they blew their load through each episode. Who knows where they go from here with a lack of content heading into 2021.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341540685221154818
I was just thinking, joining the WWE Network might be beneficial for them(if Billy can retain full ownership of everything) or at least give us the dream match of Adam Pearce vs Aldis for the NWA title.


----------



## oglop44

I'd be amazed if they did anything with WWE. Much more likely they film more shockwave when UWN returns and then get involved with AEW's Kenny Omega belt collector story.


----------



## famicommander

It's just going to be another stupid Youtube show like the last three times they had "big" plans.


----------



## LongPig666

Wow! Just watched (ep 4) Rosa v Deeb. Absolute quality, slickest female match all year IMO.


----------



## USAUSA1

__





Nick Aldis Says Billy Corgan Picked Up NWA Contract Option, States NWA Powerrr Will Return In 2021 | Fightful News






www.fightful.com


----------



## captainzombie

Hoping Zicky lands himself on one of the main promotions. I did enjoy his matches and persona in NWA, but he could be an interesting character on Impact.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343554544026968064


----------



## USAUSA1

Seems like Konnan want to negotiate a talent trade(he basically just want Aldis) but if they do work something out I think Texano,Murder Clown, Taurus and Faby would work well with the NWA Power style.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

captainzombie said:


> Hoping Zicky lands himself on one of the main promotions. I did enjoy his matches and persona in NWA, but he could be an interesting character on Impact.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343554544026968064


I was pleased to see Aldis retained by the NWA but disappointed that Zicky is gone. He was pretty entertaining and I'm not sure where he'd really fit in apart from the NWA. I do agree that Impact would be a place for him but can't see him in AEW, ROH or WWE.

I'm going to catch up on the NWA Shockwave episodes tomorrow. I'll post my thoughts here


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Seems like Konnan want to negotiate a talent trade(he basically just want Aldis) but if they do work something out I think Texano,Murder Clown, Taurus and Faby would work well with the NWA Power style.



it seems billy has put all his money into nick. its a shame that he has not had a chance for nwa to really take off as he has been such a good classic style champion. he fits so well with he brand too. i really hope they get things going again once covid ends


----------



## captainzombie

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was pleased to see Aldis retained by the NWA but disappointed that Zicky is gone. He was pretty entertaining and I'm not sure where he'd really fit in apart from the NWA. I do agree that Impact would be a place for him but can't see him in AEW, ROH or WWE.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on the NWA Shockwave episodes tomorrow. I'll post my thoughts here


Agreed. Zicky has a really good character, charisma, and pretty decent in the ring. Just sucks to see him gone from the NWA. I think if he does go to Impact, maybe pair him up with XXL. He would stand out like a sore thumb in ROH for sure, and then WWE and AEW his character would need to completely change. I think by going to Impact, he can at least retool his character a bit so when the time comes he can go the bigger stage.

Shockwave was cool, just disappointed that they were all matches from the UWN tapings that I already had seen. I'm really hoping that Billy does bring back Powerrr here soon, for what the show is, its original and fresh. For those that bitch about Powerrr, at least management know what they want this show to be. I have some doubts if the NWA will come back as to how we knew it from when Powerrr made its debut. Just sucks.


----------



## shandcraig

Looks like nwa will be entirely starting from scratch once they relaunch later this year. its amazing that nick continues to stick around. hes amazing champio though but has never really had a real chance to showcase his long run sadly.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Looks like nwa will be entirely starting from scratch once they relaunch later this year. its amazing that nick continues to stick around. hes amazing champio though but has never really had a real chance to showcase his long run sadly.


I think he's got some financial interest in NWA and for now his wife must be payed very good by WWE.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> Looks like nwa will be entirely starting from scratch once they relaunch later this year. its amazing that nick continues to stick around. hes amazing champio though but has never really had a real chance to showcase his long run sadly.


Aldis recently said that Corgan picked up the one year option in his contract. Whether Aldis wanted to or not, Corgan made the decision. But I found it odd that Aldis used those specific terms; that Corgan picked up the option, not that they came to a mutual agreement or that Aldis initiated it.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> Aldis recently said that Corgan picked up the one year option in his contract. Whether Aldis wanted to or not, Corgan made the decision. But I found it odd that Aldis used those specific terms; that Corgan picked up the option, not that they came to a mutual agreement or that Aldis initiated it.





shandcraig said:


> Looks like nwa will be entirely starting from scratch once they relaunch later this year. its amazing that nick continues to stick around. hes amazing champio though but has never really had a real chance to showcase his long run sadly.


It is a shame that Aldis is wasting away in a promotion that amounts to nothing these days. Even if they come back later this year, they have lost so much of their talent we will be looking at a whole different NWA. Honestly, what can Corgan be paying Aldis to stick around and be the poster child for a promotion that is pretty much on its death bed. I know a lot of people don't like Aldis, but he is pretty good in the ring and can cut promos like a champ.

Looks like both Rosa and Aldis are being held hostage at the moment by Corgan.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> It is a shame that Aldis is wasting away in a promotion that amounts to nothing these days. Even if they come back later this year, they have lost so much of their talent we will be looking at a whole different NWA. Honestly, what can Corgan be paying Aldis to stick around and be the poster child for a promotion that is pretty much on its death bed. I know a lot of people don't like Aldis, but he is pretty good in the ring and can cut promos like a champ.
> 
> Looks like both Rosa and Aldis are being held hostage at the moment by Corgan.



its a mixed thought because just before covid NWA was seriously onto something big but of course starting small. they even had a decent size venue for the ppv that got cancelled. i think honestly they would have grown into something and that is still the plan. nick is very fitting to the nwa brand but its hard to say if he would still have that same epc feel in say aew. could work but maybe not


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> its a mixed thought because just before covid NWA was seriously onto something big but of course starting small. they even had a decent size venue for the ppv that got cancelled. i think honestly they would have grown into something and that is still the plan. nick is very fitting to the nwa brand but its hard to say if he would still have that same epc feel in say aew. could work but maybe not


Except they weren't growing. Look at the viewership for Powerrr. It was steadily declining. Check the first episode, episode 10 (about the middle), and episode 21 (the most recent). Massive drop.

Until they can tour consistently away from their ~150 seat home venue and acquire media deals (even small ones like MLW has with BeIN, DAZN, and Fubo) this is all just a rich guy spending too much on his hobby. There is no path to sustainability or profitability with Youtube as their only media outlet. Period.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Except they weren't growing. Look at the viewership for Powerrr. It was steadily declining. Check the first episode, episode 10 (about the middle), and episode 21 (the most recent). Massive drop.
> 
> Until they can tour consistently away from their ~150 seat home venue and acquire media deals (even small ones like MLW has with BeIN, DAZN, and Fubo) this is all just a rich guy spending too much on his hobby. There is no path to sustainability or profitability with Youtube as their only media outlet. Period.


yes maybe for the show but they were able to draw enough on the road. the show was to gimmicky thats why. the ppvs had entire different vibe.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> its a mixed thought because just before covid NWA was seriously onto something big but of course starting small. they even had a decent size venue for the ppv that got cancelled. i think honestly they would have grown into something and that is still the plan. nick is very fitting to the nwa brand but its hard to say if he would still have that same epc feel in say aew. could work but maybe not





famicommander said:


> Except they weren't growing. Look at the viewership for Powerrr. It was steadily declining. Check the first episode, episode 10 (about the middle), and episode 21 (the most recent). Massive drop.
> 
> Until they can tour consistently away from their ~150 seat home venue and acquire media deals (even small ones like MLW has with BeIN, DAZN, and Fubo) this is all just a rich guy spending too much on his hobby. There is no path to sustainability or profitability with Youtube as their only media outlet. Period.





shandcraig said:


> yes maybe for the show but they were able to draw enough on the road. the show was to gimmicky thats why. the ppvs had entire different vibe.


The NWA was gaining some decent momentum going into the Crockett Cup, then the pandemic hit which really made a mess of their plans. From a fans perspective they were hitting the right notes. The real issue though was growth, which is the one key problem that they have. Even if they do comeback later this year, I just can't see them doing any better than where they were at last year considering they lost any momentum they had and of course the biggest thing of all is some of the talent.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> yes maybe for the show but they were able to draw enough on the road. the show was to gimmicky thats why. the ppvs had entire different vibe.


Their PPVs were propped up by ROH talent. Their next PPV, if they have one, ain't having Marty Scurll, the Briscoes, Flip Gordon, Bandido, Colt Cabana, PCO, Brody King, or Cody Rhodes walk through that curtain.


----------



## USAUSA1

They had a plan and was only in year two of their plan. Eventually the next step would have been live ppvs in small arenas and building up carnyland patreon. Who said Starks or Kingston is gone forever? Seem like AEW and NWA have a great relationship. Aew loves the cross promotion stuff. Konnan wants to work with the nwa. The potential is there. Billy just can't go another 6 months without shows.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> They had a plan and was only in year two of their plan. Eventually the next step would have been live ppvs in small arenas and building up carnyland patreon. Who said Starks or Kingston is gone forever? Seem like AEW and NWA have a great relationship. Aew loves the cross promotion stuff. Konnan wants to work with the nwa. The potential is there. Billy just can't go another 6 months without shows.


I see no evidence that AEW and NWA have a great relationship. I see AEW tolerating an NWA belt on their programming so they can use talent that can't get out of their NWA contracts. As soon as Thunder Rosa is free they're suddenly not going to care about that belt anymore.

Their stated "plan" last November was to hopefully profit within 6 months. They said if they could increase ad revenue by selling ads baked into the programming rather than relying on cheap Youtube ads, increase Youtube viewership, increase attendance, increase merch sales, increase PPV sales, and increase talent bookings (one of NWA's main revenue streams is taking a 15% cut of any outside bookings their talent takes) they might turn a profit in 6 months.

They didn't actually say HOW they planned to increase all of those metrics, and the metrics we did have were already trending down at that time. Their plan was basically to hope that the product suddenly got way more popular even though the evidence showed it getting less popular. And that was with Dave Lagana and Maureen Tracy actually running the company. Now they're both gone. And of course, all those bad metrics were BEFORE the pandemic hit.

Billy Corgan is not a businessman. He's a creative. His first indie wrestling venture failed, his Impact Wrestling purchase bid failed because he got outsmarted by Dixie Carter of all people, and NWA has never turned a profit.

MLW returned the same year Billy bought NWA. Court Bauer was WAY less money than Billy. And yet MLW is putting on shows, they had a successful touring business before the pandemic, their merch is actually available to purchase, and they have several media deals in over 20 countries.

NWA has cultivated a small, enthusiastic fanbase but anyone who claims they were growing or on the path to actually competing is either refusing to look at the facts or kidding themselves.


----------



## USAUSA1

WWC Puerto Rico posted their first show back(it actually looks like they made it to 2021). This basically means NWA is the last of the top or middle tier promotions left to not return. SMH


----------



## USAUSA1

New interview with Aldis



https://open.spotify.com/episode/16gjQeujCQ3U5EcPO6dFX8?si=ANy23toTTHuUJgzKYSSuxg











@Thewrestlingscool | Linktree


Linktree. Make your link do more.




linktr.ee





Aldis sound like an asshole in this one. Now HE is talking about a spring return,money,etc. 

He was sending subliminal shots at Zicky Dice. I think feuds with real heat make the best wrestling feuds on TV. So maybe they should bring him back for entertainment purposes. 

He said Latimer is his best friend. He want to bring in Carlito. He prefer to use wrestlers in their 30's.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> New interview with Aldis
> 
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/episode/16gjQeujCQ3U5EcPO6dFX8?si=ANy23toTTHuUJgzKYSSuxg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Thewrestlingscool | Linktree
> 
> 
> Linktree. Make your link do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linktr.ee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldis sound like an asshole in this one. Now HE is talking about a spring return,money,etc.
> 
> He was sending subliminal shots at Zicky Dice. I think feuds with real heat make the best wrestling feuds on TV. So maybe they should bring him back for entertainment purposes.
> 
> He said Latimer is his best friend. He want to bring in Carlito. He prefer to use wrestlers in their 30's.


Honestly I will be surprised if they come back at all. Now it is Spring, it will have been a whole year they have been gone. Corgan should cut his losses and sell the NWA to someone that can do something with it in some capacity.

I didn't listen to this podcast, but a real shame if Aldis did come off as a real shithead out of character.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## oglop44

USAUSA1 said:


>


Aldis has done a couple of these indie matches. He wrestled Pillman just before Christmas I think. Feels like NWA is right back at the start now so why not bring back the Ten Pounds of Gold YouTube series and The Aldis Crusade!


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350607983349166081
The show is LIVE on Twitter


----------



## Rex Rasslin

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350607983349166081
> The show is LIVE on Twitter


Damn Aldis working in front of 50? people lmao

Seriously NWA is dead


----------



## USAUSA1

Rex Rasslin said:


> Damn Aldis working in front of 50? people lmao
> 
> Seriously NWA is dead


Most companies are working in front of zero fans.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

USAUSA1 said:


> Most companies are working in front of zero fans.


So why doesn't NWA continue with Powerrr then?


----------



## captainzombie

Rex Rasslin said:


> So why doesn't NWA continue with Powerrr then?


Because Corgan doesn't have the money right now to spend. Some were saying he was funding all this with his Pumpkins touring. Then they lost a good 70% of their roster including staff like Lagana from production and the girl that was handling a lot of their operations to add to it. She was the backbone of the operation from what I was reading. As much as I liked Powerrr, it is time they hang it up and he should sell all this to someone that has a tape library that at least could come to good use for fans.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

captainzombie said:


> Because Corgan doesn't have the money right now to spend. Some were saying he was funding all this with his Pumpkins touring. Then they lost a good 70% of their roster including staff like Lagana from production and the girl that was handling a lot of their operations to add to it. She was the backbone of the operation from what I was reading. As much as I liked Powerrr, it is time they hang it up and he should sell all this to someone that has a tape library that at least could come to good use for fans.


So either Khan or Vince would most likely make the purchase I think.


----------



## famicommander

If NWA had any value to the big guys, they would've bought it before Corgan bought it. Corgan doesn't own the classic video library and I can't imagine 20-something episodes of Powerrr and Shockwave that have already been up on Youtube for free since they aired will add much value. What possible benefit would buying NWA have for WWE, AEW, ROH, Impact, etc? All they have is a few belts, a logo, a Youtube channel, and a few contracts that will expire in a year anyway.


----------



## Jokerface17

famicommander said:


> If NWA had any value to the big guys, they would've bought it before Corgan bought it. Corgan doesn't own the classic video library and I can't imagine 20-something episodes of Powerrr and Shockwave that have already been up on Youtube for free since they aired will add much value. What possible benefit would buying NWA have for WWE, AEW, ROH, Impact, etc? All they have is a few belts, a logo, a Youtube channel, and a few contracts that will expire in a year anyway.


Honestly I think Tony Khan or maybe just Cody Rhodes himself would buy it. The way they’ve used their titles and some talent lately, it seems like a pretty easy decision honestly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> If NWA had any value to the big guys, they would've bought it before Corgan bought it. Corgan doesn't own the classic video library and I can't imagine 20-something episodes of Powerrr and Shockwave that have already been up on Youtube for free since they aired will add much value. What possible benefit would buying NWA have for WWE, AEW, ROH, Impact, etc? All they have is a few belts, a logo, a Youtube channel, and a few contracts that will expire in a year anyway.


In its current state the NWA may not have a lot of value, but it is no secret that Vince has always wanted the NWA and all its properties. Everytime the NWA has been sold, they have made a point not to sell it to Vince no matter the cost. Even when Tharpe sold it to Corgan, he wanted to make sure that it didn't go to Vince. Bruce Tharpe was entertaining for sure in the NWA, he really did bring another dimension as a lunatic owner.


----------



## kovs27

If I'm Corgan and I still want to make this NWA thing work then I'm sitting on the brand until this pandemic is over. Aldis can keep defending the belt on these little no name shows and if Corgan can get them stream the feed live through social media then cool. It's not much but it keeps the brand out there. The rest of the time scout the indys for talent to repopulate the roster when it is time. When that time comes then start rebuilding the talent you do have with 10 pounds of gold style videos. That can reintroduce your champions, Trevor Murdoch, The Pope, Aaron Stevens and JR Kratos provided they haven't moved on.


----------



## Ashley Whittle

Rex Rasslin said:


> So either Khan or Vince would most likely make the purchase I think.


Don't rule out Impact Wrestling; even though they are nowhere near as popular as WWE / AEW their parent company Anthem are extremely wealthy, If you recall not so long ago they bought a network, then you have the Impact Plus library which they would love to add to as well.


----------



## Outlaw91

Corgan can only sell the name, logo and some championship title belts. Vince may want the actual Worlds title to bury it forever, he even pretended to have it while using the Big Gold belt. He already got the footage because NWA never owned it, he bought almost every territorial promotion that was member of the NWA. NWA wasn't a promotion like it is now, it was as it's name suggests, an alliance of promotions and they recognized one World Champion under the government body NWA. 
So buy it to do what? Take down the youtube videos and put them on his Network exclusively for those who pay for subscription? 

I can't say I don't enjoy current pro wrestling but the old school is the better way in my opinion. I watched every episode of Power and every PPV, most of Power live, even though it started at 1:05 AM in my country. It was something special and brought back a lot of nostalgia. I also think he should have charged for it monthly, not too much but it should have been some payed subscription after offering the first season for free. 
I also think Corgan had a good eye for talent, or was advised so, even at recycling talent. I still hope they will come back and I'm sure they are able to rebuild fast. As someone said, not too long ago they only had a belt, 2 wrestlers and a little show on youtube.


----------



## shandcraig

aew would be smart to make its second show have some heavy nwa aspects to it. in fact make the second show be heavily based around a global show with global talent. dynamite focuses on aew storylines. i dont want some second rate 1 hour aew show just to fill aew talent. they need to brinh a reason for it.


----------



## captainzombie

NWA has officially lost another one of their stars. Yet they continue to be quiet.

_LA Knight has arrived to WWE NXT. The former Eli Drake (Shaun Ricker) made his NXT debut during tonight’s NXT “Takeover: Vengeance Day” Pre-show, interrupting the panel and cutting a promo to put the rest of the locker room on notice. Knight warned that he has his eyes on any NXT Superstar who is currently holding a title.

It was reported today by PWInsider that Knight has signed a contract with WWE after being quietly released by the NWA._


----------



## oglop44

Terrible news for NWA but brilliant for Eli. Well earned too. His shoes of a champion promo was probably the highlight of Power. Gold.


----------



## 3venflow

If Eli can 'quietly' get a release, I wonder why Thunder Rosa hasn't given she seems eager to join AEW.

So who is left now that you can really call 'NWA'? Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens, Trevor Murdoch, Elijah Burke? Is Ken Anderson retired now?

It wouldn't surprise me if AEW ask for the now vacant tag belts to put on someone like FTR.


----------



## JayBull

3venflow said:


> If Eli can 'quietly' get a release, I wonder why Thunder Rosa hasn't given she seems eager to join AEW.
> 
> So who is left now that you can really call 'NWA'? Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens, Trevor Murdoch, Elijah Burke? Is Ken Anderson retired now?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if AEW ask for the now vacant tag belts to put on someone like FTR.


Anderson seems to still be under contract I think.


----------



## shandcraig

it makes sense for nwa to debut a entire new roster if they come back. billy is dam good at finding talent


----------



## kovs27

3venflow said:


> If Eli can 'quietly' get a release, I wonder why Thunder Rosa hasn't given she seems eager to join AEW.
> 
> So who is left now that you can really call 'NWA'? Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens, Trevor Murdoch, Elijah Burke? Is Ken Anderson retired now?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if AEW ask for the now vacant tag belts to put on someone like FTR.


The tag titles aren't vacant. Stevens and JR Kratos are the current champs.


----------



## captainzombie

JayBull said:


> Anderson seems to still be under contract I think.


For some reason I thought there was some kind of falling out between Corgan and Anderson right before the Hard Times PPV, which is why he didn't appear but not sure.

Both Aldis and Rosa kept saying that they were coming back last Fall, then it was early this year, and now with UWN having gone on hiatus not sure what is left with the NWA. They did have a pretty good roster and now who even knows whom is left on the roster besides Aldis, Rosa, Latimer, Murdoch, Pope, Josephus, Time Storm, and Stevens.


----------



## Top bins

I haven't been following the news. But they could of done new content surely? Or have they? Most of the talent has gone


----------



## captainzombie

Top bins said:


> I haven't been following the news. But they could of done new content surely? Or have they? Most of the talent has gone


Yeah, they very easily could have. I think they are pretty much the last promotion to not return from the pandemic unless I am missing another one.


----------



## USAUSA1

https://open.spotify.com/episode/6q8RXwuW57XJfHcYDPmFix?si=XWL_T7tuRJ296PifRXM1Ww&utm_source=copy-link


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> https://open.spotify.com/episode/6q8RXwuW57XJfHcYDPmFix?si=XWL_T7tuRJ296PifRXM1Ww&utm_source=copy-link


So what was said about the NWA?


----------



## USAUSA1

These no crowd events with other promotions have been mostly bad. Roh have been the most consistent. Maybe it to their benefit not to comeback unless they can get 75% of the crowd.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nick have been doing a lot of podcasts lately. It's like a new one every other day. Pay Attention

In a new podcast 



 , he confidently said expect something in the next few weeks. He mentioned they have been in contact with the wwe.


----------



## shandcraig

wwe is the las fucking company that nwa should be working with. one more brand turned into wwe is not what we need.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Nick have been doing a lot of podcasts lately. It's like a new one every other day. Pay Attention
> 
> In a new podcast
> 
> 
> 
> , he confidently said expect something in the next few weeks. He mentioned they have been in contact with the wwe.





shandcraig said:


> wwe is the las fucking company that nwa should be working with. one more brand turned into wwe is not what we need.


Agreed, really don't want the NWA anywhere near the WWE as they will find a way to make things even worse unless they find themselves on the network for WWE to pay their production costs.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

shandcraig said:


> wwe is the las fucking company that nwa should be working with. one more brand turned into wwe is not what we need.


If the WWE really buys NWA then prowrestling will have come full circle in North America. I'm pretty sure Vince would love to buy it up completely


----------



## RainmakerV2

According to the NWA Instagram, Jocephus just died. Sucks. RIP.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

RainmakerV2 said:


> According to the NWA Instagram, Jocephus just died. Sucks. RIP.


Just came to post this...horrible news...


----------



## shandcraig

He was very talented in m view in nwa and thats how i discovered him. I wonder what happened. Even covid aside theres a insane amount of deaths the past year un related


----------



## captainzombie

That is very sad, he was always entertaining and talented in the ring. He was one of the original 4 in Corigan's NWA before it even went to a weekly show.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Nooooooo! What the Hell? Not Josephus/Question mark, he was so tied to the new NWA. What a blow. I felt like the sky was the limit for this guy. And he seemed such a great guy as well. Billy must be devastated. We can say at least he gave happiness to a lot of people by his work for the short amount of time people saw him. R.I.P.


----------



## 3venflow

https://www.youtube.com/c/nwa/videos



All NWA Powerrr episodes removed or privated on their YouTube channel. Very ominous, is this the end? Or a reboot?


----------



## USAUSA1

Don't know but I heard every time Smashing Pumpkins about to release a new album they shut down the website and YouTube pages.

When does wwe start on Peacock?

Maybe will move to Fite tv permanently?

This could also just be an error.


----------



## captainzombie

Wrestling Inc. just posted this. There was some comment that Aldis made about the WWE several weeks back, so who knows what all this means.



> As noted earlier today, NWA removed all of its YouTube videos. NWA ring announcer David Marquez would later admit he had no idea what was going on.
> 
> Dave Meltzer has revealed on the F4WOnline.com forums that the promotion will be announcing something “good” in the next few days.
> 
> Meltzer also noted that it has nothing to do with AEW.
> 
> He wrote, “I was told it will be something announced in the next few days which is a good thing. Would not have to do with AEW.”


----------



## JayBull

Sounds like they're relaunching.

I'll be following with interest.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't be surprised if Billy sold to WWE, or WWE at least offered them a platform to air from. They likely pulled all their stuff from YT because it's going to be on a new platform and this new platform has rights to past and future production. Sounds to me like wwe network.


----------



## Wolf Mark

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Billy sold to WWE, or WWE at least offered them a platform to air from. They likely pulled all their stuff from YT because it's going to be on a new platform and this new platform has rights to past and future production. Sounds to me like wwe network.


But WWE still have highlights of their shows on You Tube.


----------



## captainzombie

More news on upcoming tapings



> NWA is reportedly going to hold a new set of TV tapings from March 21-24, according to the latest _Wrestling Observer Radio_. There was uncertainty of the promotion’s future after all of its content was deleted from its YouTube channel over the weekend.
> 
> As reported by Dave Meltzer, a “positive announcement” is expect soon from NWA, also noting it had nothing to do with AEW. The promotion’s last set of tapings took place in Atlanta, Georgia in late-January 2020. Since then, NWA has worked with AEW and UWN to have their champions appear and defend their titles — most notably, Thunder Rosa and NWA Women’s World Champion Serena Deeb in All Elite Wrestling.


Update on the missing YouTube content. If its not AEW or WWE, maybe Impact Plus even though Corgan had bad blood with the previous management?



> As previously reported, the NWA recently removed all of their videos from their YouTube channel.
> 
> Wrestling Inc. has learned that the videos were removed because of a new distribution deal that should be announced soon. NWA content will be available through their new partner. I was not told specifically who the new partner is, but I was able to confirm that it is not WWE or AEW.
> 
> This deal will add some new revenue for the company, which is more than they were making from the ads on their YouTube channel.
> 
> As previously reported, the NWA will hold a set of television tapings from March 21 – 24, which was first reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_.


----------



## JayBull

DAZN?


----------



## USAUSA1

It was obvious they was returning, Aldis went from not talking to doing a 1000 interviews.

Good for nwa, it sucks they will probably be behind a pay wall but it's a business. Fite tv still have the shows up.


----------



## famicommander

JayBull said:


> DAZN?


Doubtful.

They already air MLW and they didn't make MLW pull their episodes from the other places that air them (Youtube, Fubo Sports Network/Roku Channel, BeIN Sports, BeIN Sports Espanol).

I would guess it's a smaller streaming service like a Pluto channel or Tubi or something like that.


----------



## oglop44

Very interesting news! Will be interesting to see what their roster is (or who is left!)


----------



## JayBull

Nick Aldis
Thunder Rosa
Elijah Burke
Trevor Murdoch
Tim Storme
Melina?

Is that who they have left?


----------



## oglop44

I think Melina has gone but Sandow is still on the books. Kamille too


----------



## kovs27

I'm sure Latimer is still there as well.


----------



## 3venflow

They're baaaack...

*Edit*: But charging $27.99 on FITE TV, which is reaaallly excessive. I've paid only $20 for AEW Revolution on there.


----------



## famicommander

28 bucks will get you a month of Honor Club, NJPW World, AND Impact Plus with cash to spare. Nobody is going to pay that to see Tim Storm and Sandow.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

3venflow said:


> They're baaaack...
> 
> *Edit*: But charging $27.99 on FITE TV, which is reaaallly excessive. I've paid only $20 for AEW Revolution on there.


Hey mate you got any more info on NWA's new "home"? I can't find any news about it. Appreciate it


----------



## 3venflow

@Rex Rasslin Not many details, but here is the FITE page advertising Aldis, Burke, Stevens, Murdoch and Thunder Rosa.









▷ NWA: Back for the Attack - Official Replay


Official Replay: ✓ NWA ✓ Pro Wrestling, Events ✓ LIVE Mar 21, 4PM ET/1PM PT ✓ Chris Adonis, Nick Aldis, Thunder Rosa, Trevor Murdoch, Aron Stevens, Thomas Latimer, Kamille, Tim Storm, Elijah Burke "The Pope", Tyrus ✓ On March 21st NWA is back on FITE! Back for the Attack is the first PPV event...




www.fite.tv


----------



## captainzombie

Rex Rasslin said:


> Hey mate you got any more info on NWA's new "home"? I can't find any news about it. Appreciate it











The NWA Returning Soon With PPV On FITE TV


It looks like the NWA will be returning this month with a "Back For The Attack" pay-per-view on FITE.TV. There has been a lot of…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## USAUSA1

The NWA is moving to FITE TV, NWA Powerrr returning, pay-per-view announced - Pro Wrestling Dot Net


By Jason Powell, ProWrestling.net Editor...




prowrestling.net





Talking to LiveNation caught my eyes. That will go over people heads. 

No more free Powerrr if you go the legal route of course.


----------



## 3venflow

Feels risky paywalling the weekly show. MLW (YouTube) and ROH (FITE) are both available for free and bigger promotions. I can't see myself paying for NWA right now, unless the restart gets rave reviews.

I hope it works out but to justify a subscription fee + expensive PPVs, Corgan will need some surprises. He might tap into the friendship with AEW beyond Serena appearing, I guess, but unless he can get main events like Aldis vs. Cody III, it'll still be a hard sell.


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder who they will have back for this. Feels like so many people are gone besides Aldis, Storm, Rosa, Anderson, and some others. I'll watch the PPV for sure, but can't say I'm tempted to keep up with Powerrr after that as of right now.


----------



## famicommander

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder who they will have back for this. Feels like so many people are gone besides Aldis, Storm, Rosa, Anderson, and some others. I'll watch the PPV for sure, but can't say I'm tempted to keep up with Powerrr after that as of right now.


I don't even know if they still have Ken Anderson. Here are the only names listed in the blurb:


> On March 21st NWA is back on FITE! Back for the Attack is the first PPV event of NWA in 2021 and will be big, and historic! The event features the NWA World's Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis, NWA stars Thunder Rosa, Aron Stevens, Trevor Murdoch, Elijah Burke aka The Pope, Tim Storm, Kamille, and many more.


And we know Rosa wants out. Her husband keeps tweeting about how they can't wait until she can sign with AEW full time.


----------



## captainzombie

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder who they will have back for this. Feels like so many people are gone besides Aldis, Storm, Rosa, Anderson, and some others. I'll watch the PPV for sure, but can't say I'm tempted to keep up with Powerrr after that as of right now.


I'll watch too for a while, but it all depends what they are charging a month and if they keep up with the quality they had pre-pandemic. I just fear though that this business model is destined to fail as I can't see someone spending $28+ tax for a PPV that used to cost $19.99 especially with no build and who knows how much they will charge for the weekly show either.

Their roster for sure probably has:
Aldis, Storm, Rosa, Anderson, Kamille, Lattimer, Stevens, JR Kratos (since he's a tag champ), Murdoch, Storm, Zicky Dice, and Burke that are still under contract.

Not sure what their status is:
The Dawsons, Mr. Anderson, Ashley Vox, Melina, Scott Steiner, Rock 'N' Roll Express

They can always bring back:
Allysin Kay shocks me that nobody signed her.
Royce Isaacs I thought was WWE bound, but not sure.
Marty Scurll is a wildcard due to his status and will probably chase away any fans that they might have left.


----------



## kovs27

Ken Anderson has been out for a long time now.


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> I'll watch too for a while, but it all depends what they are charging a month and if they keep up with the quality they had pre-pandemic. I just fear though that this business model is destined to fail as I can't see someone spending $28+ tax for a PPV that used to cost $19.99 especially with no build and who knows how much they will charge for the weekly show either.
> 
> Their roster for sure probably has:
> Aldis, Storm, Rosa, Anderson, Kamille, Lattimer, Stevens, JR Kratos (since he's a tag champ), Murdoch, Storm, Zicky Dice, and Burke that are still under contract.
> 
> Not sure what their status is:
> The Dawsons, Mr. Anderson, Ashley Vox, Melina, Scott Steiner, Rock 'N' Roll Express
> 
> They can always bring back:
> Allysin Kay shocks me that nobody signed her.
> Royce Isaacs I thought was WWE bound, but not sure.
> Marty Scurll is a wildcard due to his status and will probably chase away any fans that they might have left.


Zicky Dice is gone and he buried the company hard on his way out the door. 

Marty was at the last NJPW Strong tapings.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

famicommander said:


> Zicky Dice is gone and he buried the company hard on his way out the door.


Sure looks that way.









Zicky Dice Comments on NWA Departure, Broken Promises, & Nick Aldis


In his interview with Sean Ross Sapp Zicky Dice commented on his NWA release, broken promises, and a confrontation with Nick Aldis




lastwordonsports.com


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA Heading To FITE TV, Details On Contract [Exclusive]


NWA has signed an exclusive deal with Fite TV ahead of their return to the wrestling world, and Inside The Ropes has some details on how it all came about.




itrwrestling.com





Sounds like a long term deal. Could be the ripple effect of WWE signing with Peacock? It's good for business and was eventually the next step. Those 21 episodes on YouTube got them a paid streaming deal. I thought no one care? I thought they were dead? I wonder if that other network was WWE? I am sure Meltzer will tell us one day.

Fans will still bootleg and follow the product.


----------



## USAUSA1

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Sure looks that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zicky Dice Comments on NWA Departure, Broken Promises, & Nick Aldis
> 
> 
> In his interview with Sean Ross Sapp Zicky Dice commented on his NWA release, broken promises, and a confrontation with Nick Aldis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastwordonsports.com


Still not signed by WWE,AEW,IMPACT,MLW OR ROH. Did he even make Dark? I doubt they promise him anything. They made him a champion for crying out loud. He must got a reputation.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> NWA Heading To FITE TV, Details On Contract [Exclusive]
> 
> 
> NWA has signed an exclusive deal with Fite TV ahead of their return to the wrestling world, and Inside The Ropes has some details on how it all came about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itrwrestling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a long term deal. Could be the ripple effect of WWE signing with Peacock? It's good for business and was eventually the next step. Those 21 episodes on YouTube got them a paid streaming deal. I thought no one care? I thought they were dead? I wonder if that other network was WWE? I am sure Meltzer will tell us one day.
> 
> Fans will still bootleg and follow the product.


It does not say that they got a paid streaming deal. It says they accepted a "substantial" offer. For all we know that's just Fite agreeing to take a smaller percentage of revenue from their PPVs and subscriptions than whomever else offered. 

What we do know is that they're still charging for the weekly show, which means Fite doesn't believe they can sell enough ads for Powerrr to make it worthwhile to give the show away for free. If they had truly gotten a significant amount of money for the rights to their content, they wouldn't be charging for the basic weekly TV show.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lol I see there is no convincing you. It's pretty obvious Fite tv is paying them to be exclusive. It's the first exclusive product in Fite Tv history. You not doing that without paying someone. I am just using basic logic.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Lol I see there is no convincing you. It's pretty obvious Fite tv is paying them to be exclusive. It's the first exclusive product in Fite Tv history. You not doing that without paying someone. I am just using basic logic.


Basic logic says if they thought the show would be popular, it would be free. If you have to pay to watch the TV show then your PPV audience is limited to people already paying for the product. If Fite thought anyone would watch it they would give Powerrr away and try to make up the costs with ad money. Every other promotion's television show is free for a reason.

They just took their potential audience from hundreds of thousands to hundreds.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zicky plays "Among Us" pretty often with the regular AEW twitch/streamer crew.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> It does not say that they got a paid streaming deal. It says they accepted a "substantial" offer. For all we know that's just Fite agreeing to take a smaller percentage of revenue from their PPVs and subscriptions than whomever else offered.
> 
> What we do know is that they're still charging for the weekly show, which means Fite doesn't believe they can sell enough ads for Powerrr to make it worthwhile to give the show away for free. If they had truly gotten a significant amount of money for the rights to their content, they wouldn't be charging for the basic weekly TV show.





USAUSA1 said:


> Lol I see there is no convincing you. It's pretty obvious Fite tv is paying them to be exclusive. It's the first exclusive product in Fite Tv history. You not doing that without paying someone. I am just using basic logic.


That's the thing fami, as USA says, at this point no matter what these guys do you aren't willing to give it a chance. I know these last few months alone I've been somewhat negative on NWA, even though I was one of their biggest cheerleaders. I'm willing to give this another chance once they come back. If they can hit on all cylinders like they did before the pandemic, then it is fantastic. They will have to make some changes to the POWERRR format though as there were some things that needed work.

On the "This is Wrestling" YT channel, they did confirm that Into the Fire is back as the theme song which really fit the show really well. Who knows if this deal helps them generate money, but the same thing can be said for Impact, ROH, and NJPW which are also behind paywalls. For instance I live in Chicago, I don't get AXS TV or any of the stations that ROH is on so I must pay for Impact Plus and HonorClub. Now granted both of those companies are financially on a different level than the NWA and have way more money than anyone knows what to do with.

I watch AEW, Impact, ROH, NJPW, and the occasional NXT so to have NWA back in the rotation is good.


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> That's the thing fami, as USA says, at this point no matter what these guys do you aren't willing to give it a chance. I know these last few months alone I've been somewhat negative on NWA, even though I was one of their biggest cheerleaders. I'm willing to give this another chance once they come back. If they can hit on all cylinders like they did before the pandemic, then it is fantastic. They will have to make some changes to the POWERRR format though as there were some things that needed work.
> 
> On the "This is Wrestling" YT channel, they did confirm that Into the Fire is back as the theme song which really fit the show really well. Who knows if this deal helps them generate money, but the same thing can be said for Impact, ROH, and NJPW which are also behind paywalls. For instance I live in Chicago, I don't get AXS TV or any of the stations that ROH is on so I must pay for Impact Plus and HonorClub. Now granted both of those companies are financially on a different level than the NWA and have way more money than anyone knows what to do with.
> 
> I watch AEW, Impact, ROH, NJPW, and the occasional NXT so to have NWA back in the rotation is good.


It's not about whether or not I'm willing to give it a chance, it's about NWA fans constantly overstating what the promotion is. Every time the promotion shows the slightest sign of a pulse everybody starts acting like they're on some meteoric rise, when in reality the promotion has pretty consistently declined in popularity since the launch of Powerrr. Powerrr consistently bled viewers, then Shockwave was even less popular than Powerrr, and now the product is going to be limited to the few hundred crazies that are willing to pay a monthly fee. It's fine to like the product, it's fine to be excited they're coming back. 

ROH TV isn't behind a paywall. It's on rohwrestling.com/Honor Club for free, it's on Fite TV for free, it's on Stadium for free which can be watched on broadcast TV, Twitch, stadium's website, Pluto TV, STIRR, Fubo TV, Roku Channel, etc. You don't even have to make an account to watch ROH TV on their site. And they have ads on all those platforms.

You can also watch Impact for free on Impact Plus and Twitch.

What you're paying for with Honor Club and Impact Plus is the PPVs, live specials, and back catalogs.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> It's not about whether or not I'm willing to give it a chance, it's about NWA fans constantly overstating what the promotion is. Every time the promotion shows the slightest sign of a pulse everybody starts acting like they're on some meteoric rise, when in reality the promotion has pretty consistently declined in popularity since the launch of Powerrr. Powerrr consistently bled viewers, then Shockwave was even less popular than Powerrr, and now the product is going to be limited to the few hundred crazies that are willing to pay a monthly fee. It's fine to like the product, it's fine to be excited they're coming back.
> 
> ROH TV isn't behind a paywall. It's on rohwrestling.com/Honor Club for free, it's on Fite TV for free, it's on Stadium for free which can be watched on broadcast TV, Twitch, stadium's website, Pluto TV, STIRR, Fubo TV, Roku Channel, etc. You don't even have to make an account to watch ROH TV on their site. And they have ads on all those platforms.
> 
> You can also watch Impact for free on Impact Plus and Twitch.
> 
> What you're paying for with Honor Club and Impact Plus is the PPVs, live specials, and back catalogs.


I hear you on some of your points. For me, up until last year I had to watch Impact on Impact Plus and if you recall it would air a week later on there for the United States. I did try watching it on Twitch a few times but it just annoyed me on there. That all changed once they updated their steaming platform. Not sure if some deals had ended. I did forget about the free ROH TV online so you are correct there.

This is odd, so I get this reminder on YouTube. This is a big WTF, and with no promotion at all, what are they going to be showing in 2 hours? Hype videos to the PPV?


----------



## oglop44

Nice little teaser. Looks like Melina is still contracted. And also Matt Cross has signed?


----------



## captainzombie

oglop44 said:


> Nice little teaser. Looks like Melina is still contracted. And also Matt Cross has signed?


Hopefully Melina and Kay are back since they haven't been able to get work anywhere else.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367635990152683524
$$$


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369724743553810441


----------



## Outlaw91

I saw him on Strong, he got potential. 
But he's not the kind of guy you use to promote your return after a year ppv. 
Personally, I expect to see much better news, this is no reason to buy the ppv.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I saw him on Strong, he got potential.
> But he's not the kind of guy you use to promote your return after a year ppv.
> Personally, I expect to see much better news, this is no reason to buy the ppv.


Yeah, he's not bad in the ring. They should be a bit more busy advertising some of the card and not showing us "X, Y, Z" are appearing on the card.


----------



## Outlaw91

Tyrus Set To Debut At NWA's Back For The Attack PPV - Wrestlezone


Current Fox News personality and former WWE star Tyrus is set to return to the squared circle. The National Wrestling Alliance announced that Tyrus will debut for the organization at its Back For The Attack pay-per-view.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## 3venflow

Tyrus is in the process of being cancelled due to sexual harassment *allegations* against him and subsequent hate-posting across social media. So I'm surprised NWA has gone near him, especially as he's been pretty awful for most of his career.

Crimson is also booked for the show... he was awful in TNA, any better now?

Just over a week until the PPV now and still no matches announced and no compelling newcomers either. Is AEW lending any support, ie. Serena Deeb?


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Tyrus is in the process of being cancelled due to sexual harassment *allegations* against him and subsequent hate-posting across social media. So I'm surprised NWA has gone near him, especially as he's been pretty awful for most of his career.
> 
> Crimson is also booked for the show... he was awful in TNA, any better now?
> 
> Just over a week until the PPV now and still no matches announced and no compelling newcomers either. Is AEW lending any support, ie. Serena Deeb?


Serena recently underwent surgery on her knee and is out for a few months. 

Tyrus is a strange hire unless they want to have a MAGA character and going to shrug off the sexual harassment allegations and the unsolicited dick pics he is claimed to have sent. 

Controversy creates cash I guess. Billy just wants the publicity.

I'd suspect this means Marty Scurll could end up landing here.


----------



## captainzombie

3venflow said:


> Tyrus is in the process of being cancelled due to sexual harassment *allegations* against him and subsequent hate-posting across social media. So I'm surprised NWA has gone near him, especially as he's been pretty awful for most of his career.
> 
> Crimson is also booked for the show... he was awful in TNA, any better now?
> 
> *Just over a week until the PPV now and still no matches announced and no compelling newcomers either. *Is AEW lending any support, ie. Serena Deeb?


This is what bugs me about a PPV that they are trying to charge $25. They have no matches announced at all and you would think they would at least have tried to advertise 2-3 matches and then continue this goofy shit where they keep showing who is going to be there. At least they could have been building Aldis vs. whomever is going to challenge him. I fear this is going to go the way of the UWN, and after a few months they'll shutdown unless this deal with FITE will be enough to keep their doors open.

As for Tyrus, I think he would be a good addition to the roster. He served well in that big man role when he was last in TNA, and was always fun during this WWE run. I'm not certain about his sexual harassment allegations as this is the first time hearing about them which is a real bummer if true. I bet Marty may not be too far behind then where I bet Corgan would be willing to give him work.


----------



## Outlaw91

They should go for Marty Scurll too.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370449522459996160


----------



## Outlaw91

20 dollars is too much unless they announce Marty Scurll or someone at this level. 
I think I will just wait and see the reviews and then decide if to purchase the new Power subscription or not.


----------



## RiverFenix

Masters is a good fit for NWA. Crazy he's only 38 yrs old. I always remember HHH clowning how for lost mass after he came back from a Wellness suspension/firing. Like HHH hasn't been on the juice his whole career, especially at that point. And to shame the guy for getting off the steroids and following the wwe wellness policy regs.


----------



## Aedubya

Gonna guess Kurt Angle is gonna be the big signing and probably face Aldis at the PPV


----------



## famicommander

Aedubya said:


> Gonna guess Kurt Angle is gonna be the big signing and probably face Aldis at the PPV


Kurt Angle isn't signing with NWA. NWA can't afford actual talent. They could MAYBE get him for a one-off show but you're nuts if you think a company that was paying its TV champion $250/mo last year can sign Kurt Angle to a contract.

When Thunder Rosa was women's champ she had to auction off autographed, ring-worn gear just so that she could afford to fix her car and drive to her next indie booking, which Billy Corgan then took his 15% cut of.


----------



## TD Stinger

So is this one of those deals where they're not going to announce any of the matches going in?

Feels weird their comeback show is a week away and no matches have been announced.


----------



## kovs27

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370811901723164677


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370811901723164677


Crimson and Dane were a tag team at one time, just odd to have them in this match. IDK, they should have announced some of the title matches considering we are a week away.

I hate to keep being negative about the NWA during the pandemic, but they haven't shown any of the fire that they once had pre-pandemic. Considering that this PPV is $20 or $25, good luck selling this thing with no title matches. By now they should of had most of the card up.


----------



## 3venflow

Aldis vs. Aron Stevens for the gold has been announced as the main event for the return PPV. 😐


----------



## oglop44

Eww


----------



## Outlaw91

More Details On NWA's Deal With Fite, Cost Of NWA Powerrr Subscription


As of this morning, the National Wrestling Alliance is back in action with its Back for the Attack pay-per-view set for later this month. However, NWA Powerrr will be "available via a low-cost subscription bundle."




www.mandatory.com





The monthly subscription for Powerrr on FITE seems to be around 5 dollars. It's cool because you got 10 dollars credit from FITE only for signing up. I will definitely give it a chance, 5 dollars per month is more than decent and if it helps the promotion it's even better. 
I know Aldis vs Stevens doesn't sound that great in 2021, especially without a build up, but they are playing the "in honor of Josephus" card so I expect both of them to put their best efforts into this. They even have the chance to do a good face turn for Stevens and build him as their top face going forward and Aldis their top heel. Stevens got the tools to make this work.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> More Details On NWA's Deal With Fite, Cost Of NWA Powerrr Subscription
> 
> 
> As of this morning, the National Wrestling Alliance is back in action with its Back for the Attack pay-per-view set for later this month. However, NWA Powerrr will be "available via a low-cost subscription bundle."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monthly subscription for Powerrr on FITE seems to be around 5 dollars. It's cool because you got 10 dollars credit from FITE only for signing up. I will definitely give it a chance, 5 dollars per month is more than decent and if it helps the promotion it's even better.
> I know Aldis vs Stevens doesn't sound that great in 2021, especially without a build up, but they are playing the "in honor of Josephus" card so I expect both of them to put their best efforts into this. They even have the chance to do a good face turn for Stevens and build him as their top face going forward and Aldis their top heel. Stevens got the tools to make this work.


$5 per month seems fair as long as the quality stays strong week to week. I just checked and the PPV is $20 which is not too bad, but also Stevens vs. Aldis is a meh main event. I understand it is being done in honor of Jocephus. If Stevens is going to be a main eventer for them, he needs to ditch the goofy stuff too. Considering that Stevens is also part of the tag team champions, are those titles not being defended here?


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> $5 per month seems fair as long as the quality stays strong week to week. I just checked and the PPV is $20 which is not too bad, but also Stevens vs. Aldis is a meh main event. I understand it is being done in honor of Jocephus. If Stevens is going to be a main eventer for them, he needs to ditch the goofy stuff too. Considering that Stevens is also part of the tag team champions, are those titles not being defended here?


Speaking about the tag team champions, I wouldn’t mind JR Kratos, he would be a good get for NWA, even though not being exclusive for them.

I don't think the tag titles will be defended since Stevens is challenging for the Worlds title.


----------



## RiverFenix

captainzombie said:


> $5 per month seems fair as long as the quality stays strong week to week. I just checked and the PPV is $20 which is not too bad, but also Stevens vs. Aldis is a meh main event. I understand it is being done in honor of Jocephus. If Stevens is going to be a main eventer for them, he needs to ditch the goofy stuff too. Considering that Stevens is also part of the tag team champions, are those titles not being defended here?


Given Jocephus was also The Question Mark, along with dropping the goofiness (for the most part) Stevens should call himself "The Answer" Aron Stevens as a wink and homage of sorts.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> Speaking about the tag team champions, I wouldn’t mind JR Kratos, he would be a good get for NWA, even though not being exclusive for them.
> 
> I don't think the tag titles will be defended since Stevens is challenging for the Worlds title.





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given Jocephus was also The Question Mark, along with dropping the goofiness (for the most part) Stevens should call himself "The Answer" Aron Stevens as a wink and homage of sorts.


I think that would work well for him to go by "The Answer" to pay homage, but should play it up more seriously.

It is getting to a point now where they need to build someone up to take the title of Aldis, he has held on to it for too long. Have to wonder whom they can build to do that.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371521583509090306


----------



## TD Stinger

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371521583509090306


Now that’s a match I can get interested in.


----------



## Aedubya

Best match announced so far


----------



## Outlaw91

Da Pope Set For First NWA TV Title Defense At ‘Back For The Attack’ - Wrestlezone


Da Pope will finally defend his NWA World Television Championship against Thomas Latimer this Sunday, March 21 at the NWA Back For The Attack event on FITE.




www.mandatory.com





This could be good.


----------



## captainzombie

The card is shaping up, just still not sure if its worth the $20.

NWA Back For The Attack takes place on Sunday, March 21 from GPB Studios in Atlanta, Georgia. The event will air live on FITE TV. Below is the current card:

*NWA World’s Heavyweight Title Match*
Aron Stevens vs. Nick Aldis (c)

*NWA World Television Title Match*
Thom Latimer vs. “The Pope” Elijah Burke (c)

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Thunder Rosa vs. Kamille
_Winner earns a future shot at NWA World Women’s Champion Serena Deeb._

Crimson vs. Jax Dane vs. Slice Boogie vs. Jordan Clearwater

Tyrus makes his NWA debut

Chris Adonis makes his NWA debut


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't care about the ppv but I am excited about Power. 

I do think Aron Stevens have a chance for an upset.


----------



## Outlaw91

Tyrus To Return To The Ring At NWA's Back For The Attack PPV


For the first time since 2018, Tyrus, formerly known as WWE Superstar Brodus Clay, is returning to the ring on March 21. The former "Funkasaurus" will face Kratos at NWA Back For The Attack.




www.mandatory.com





I hope JR Kratos will beat the shit out of him.


----------



## captainzombie

Well this really sucks because he really added something special to POWERRR. Fuck, if anyone would be able to bring back the NWA to at least a respectable level, it would be Marquez if Corgan were to sell to him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372217359583174659
I wonder if this was a fallout with Corgan since he is also involved with NJPW Strong production.



> Marquez did not confirm that this is his final exit from the company, but wished current management continued success. He also mentioned how his production protege, director Billy Trask, and how he will excel at the big task ahead of him.
> 
> Marquez later noted that he will continue with his 3 weekly United Wrestling Network series, and New Japan Pro Wrestling production out of California. He also defended the NWA in several tweets back to fans who commented on his original statement. *Marquez clarified that his Championship Wrestling From Hollywood team has been producing the NJPW Strong shows* and the studio pay-per-views, in the same facility.


Marquez's replies to people on Twitter:









David Marquez Reveals He Will Not Be Returning To Work On NWA Power


David Marquez has announced that he will not be returning to work for the NWA when Power returns next week on FITE TV. Marquez took…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> I wonder if this was a fallout with Corgan since he is also involved with NJPW Strong production.


I doubt it. Marquez is running UWN, UWN helped NWA to showcase their wrestlers during pandemic and NWA is even using UWN talent like Kratos and Clearwater for their return ppv. 
I hope NWA will eventually add the Dirty Daddy Chris Dickinson, he can be a main event player, in my opinion.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I doubt it. Marquez is running UWN, UWN helped NWA to showcase their wrestlers during pandemic and NWA is even using UWN talent like Kratos and Clearwater for their return ppv.
> I hope NWA will eventually add the Dirty Daddy Chris Dickinson, he can be a main event player, in my opinion.


Hopefully that is all it is. Sucks that he says that he was not invited back though.

Have to wonder when UWN will be back, they have been fairly quiet since going on hiatus.

Have they still been running CWFH shows or have they gone on hiatus with that too?


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Hopefully that is all it is. Sucks that he says that he was not invited back though.
> 
> Have to wonder when UWN will be back, they have been fairly quiet since going on hiatus.
> 
> Have they still been running CWFH shows or have they gone on hiatus with that too?


I have no idea, I don't follow CWFH but I watched every UWN weekly show.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I have no idea, I don't follow CWFH but I watched every UWN weekly show.


Yeah, I've caught all of the UWN shows and it was pretty decent.


----------



## Outlaw91

NWA National Title Match Added To 'Back For The Attack' PPV


NWA Back For The Attack will feature a clash between two former WWE stars. Chris Adonis will challenge Trevor Murdoch for the NWA National Heavyweight Championship.




www.mandatory.com












Georgia Now Recognizes October 21 As 'NWA Day'


The NWA now has it own holiday, at least in the state of Georgia. NWA Worlds Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis has announced that on the NWA's behalf, he accepted the Senate Resolution that officially recognized October 21 as "NWA Day" in Georgia.




www.mandatory.com





Very nice aknowledge for the NWA.


----------



## Christopher Near

People clown impact but they have ppv cards 10x better than this


----------



## famicommander

Christopher Near said:


> People clown impact but they have ppv cards 10x better than this


Just look at ROH 19th Anniversary, which is taking place just a few days after this NWA show for half the price (10 bucks for a month of Honor Club which gives you the PPV and access to the ROH back catalog and a merch discount among other perks):

*ROH World Championship*: Rush (c) v Jay Lethal
*ROH World Television Championship*: Dragon Lee (c) vs Tracy Williams
*ROH Pure Wrestling Championship*: Jonathan Gresham (c) vs Dak Draper
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*: Kenny King and Dragon Lee (c) vs Tracy Williams and Rhett Titus
*ROH World Six Man Tag Team Championship*: Shane Taylor, Moses, Kaun (c) vs Bandido, Flamita, and Rey Horus
*Unsanctioned street fight*: Matt Taven vs Vincent
Jay Briscoe vs EC3
Mark Briscoe vs Flip Gordon
Dalton Castle vs Josh Woods

With probably one more match to be announced (usually two preshow, eight main card for a PPV). 

Brody King, Danhausen, Silas Young, LSG, Brian Milonas, Beer City Bruiser, Joe Keys, Dante Caballero, Eli Isom, O'Shea Edwards, La Bestia Del Ring, Mike Bennett, Bateman, PCO, Tony Deppen, Delirious, Will Ferrara, Fred Yehi, Wheeler Yuta, and Cheeseburger don't even have a match on the card. Not to mention the international talent than can't get into the country yet like Mark Haskins, Joe Hendry, Doug Williams, Adam Brooks, Slex, Martina, etc.


----------



## Geeee

Tyrus = Funkasaurus and Chris Adonis = Chris Masters?

Eeegh


----------



## oglop44

Not excited about this tbh but happy that it's on early! Means I can comfortably watch this in the UK without losing loads of sleep

I'm basically watching for Rosa vs Kamille and the novelty of a motivated Stevens vs Aldis. The rest of the card is very meh.


----------



## kovs27

I'm not particularly excited for the show tonight but I'm going to buy it. Maybe it'll overachieve. My expectations are pretty low.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> I'm not particularly excited for the show tonight but I'm going to buy it. Maybe it'll overachieve. My expectations are pretty low.


If this turns out to be good, I'll order the replay to support them. Just not too sure what to expect with today's card.


----------



## oglop44

Here we go guys. Fingers crossed for a good show.


----------



## USAUSA1

The main event was must see. I want too see more of Aldis and Aron.

I enjoyed Kamille vs Rosa alot. I like all the matches.


----------



## oglop44

I enjoyed it a lot as well. Storm on commentary was a nice touch. I enjoyed Latimer Vs Pope although I do miss the 6:05 time limit.

Rosa vs Kamille was the highlight for me. Aldis vs Stevens was a nice surprise in a way. Really good, hard hitting emotional match. Aldis is very good at bringing that out of people.

My only real complaints were the guest commentators and the £20 price point. I don't exactly feel ripped off but it is a bit steep for a 2 hour show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I had no clue Aron Stevens was main eventing this PPV against Aldis. Got it and watched the match. Stevens/Aldis was excellent. Nice to see Aron have a proper match for once. I love his character and mic work, but it's great that he showed he can still deliver in the ring when put in a big spot. Really enjoyed the match and was a strong main event and an appropriate tribute to Jocephus.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like seeing a vicious Chris Adonis, that's how he should be portrayed.


----------



## Bland

Loved seeing NWA back. Preferred the 10 min time limit in TV title match as 6.05 is kinda to short, whilst Adonis vs Murdoch was great national title match. Adonis played his role perfect and can see him defeating Murdoch soon. Nice to see Taryn Tarrell on commentary as she has had great runs with Impact in the past and would love to her vs Thunder Rosa and Serena whilst main event was a great special match. I do prefer the more gimmicky Aron Stevens as him blackbelt gimmick was gold but I see why he played normal self last night.


----------



## Christopher Near

Geeee said:


> Tyrus = Funkasaurus and Chris Adonis = Chris Masters?
> 
> Eeegh



Exactly. I'm not one to shit on talent but what worth do they have in 2021


----------



## captainzombie

Bland said:


> Loved seeing NWA back. Preferred the 10 min time limit in TV title match as 6.05 is kinda to short, whilst Adonis vs Murdoch was great national title match. Adonis played his role perfect and can see him defeating Murdoch soon. Nice to see Taryn Tarrell on commentary as she has had great runs with Impact in the past and would love to her vs Thunder Rosa and Serena whilst main event was a great special match. I do prefer the more gimmicky Aron Stevens as him blackbelt gimmick was gold but I see why he played normal self last night.


I was quite surprised how well this PPV turned out. It wasn't perfect, but if they can continue improving on this for Powerrr then I think we should have the same entertaining NWA that we had before the pandemic. I would have done something different with that 4 way match, it just didn't work. Tyrus was so gassed, it didn't quite make sense as to why he won over Kratos even though this was his return match to wrestling. If they do turn Pope heel, I can see Tyrus being his muscle and hope that the Dawsons are still around as that would be one wicked stable.

I also preferred the 10 minute time limit, that 6:05 time limit is just too short. Actually, they should have a 15-20 minute time limit like the old days with the TV title. It gives the matches a bit more breathing room. I would even say that 15 minutes is the sweet spot.

This card was missing a tag team match, even if it wasn't for the tag titles due to Stevens being in the main event. They had War Kings on the card, shit, they should of just had War Kings vs. Boogie & Clearwater instead.

Kamille vs. Rosa took a bit to get going, and I think a lot of it had to do with Kamille not being quite at that level yet. It looks like she will probably take the title off of Deeb. I do like that Terrell is back and was a nice surprise. If they do bring back Belle, they could do a version of the dollhouse and add Melina to the group......yet this time, Terrell is the leader.

The main event was better than I expected and I was surprised that they didn't have Stevens win in honor of Jocephus, then have him drop it back to Aldis on Powerrr. I hope that Stevens now moves forward with a more serious character. He proved that in the NWA he can be a main eventer.

That little crowd they had there, which I believe has to of been staff did an awesome job with adding fan noise. As much as enjoy Impact Wrestling, even the small time NWA has outdone them with how they are presenting crowd noise and atmosphere. I am not sure how much of that was pre-recorded or if that was legit noise from the small crowd out there.

Hopefully they can build up to the Crockett Cup for May/June this year, and while this is an unpopular opinion because of Scrull and some of the crap he did in the past......do they go with Aldis vs. Scrull if a Crockett Cup does happen this year?

I'll subscribe to Powerrr for the month to see how things turn out since this PPV wasn't that bad at all, but probably not worth the $20 price tag.


----------



## USAUSA1

Christopher Near said:


> Exactly. I'm not one to shit on talent but what worth do they have in 2021


People used to say that about Drew McIntyre. I remember when Masters vs McIntyre used to be great matches on WWE superstars. Adonis is a decent talent if book right.

Tyrus sucks, no doubt about that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught some of the show. Was mainly interested in the women's match. Kamille looks like a beast and when she's matched up with someone like Rosa, she looks pretty good.


----------



## Outlaw91

Not 20 dollars worth but better ppv than I expected. NWA seems very good at recycling talent. There were also some good matches but I hope the next ppv will be over 2 hours. 
Overall, it was good enough to make me be excited for Powerrr return and to purchase the subscription for the first month at least. 
Honestly, MLW should take some notes from NWA.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Not 20 dollars worth but better ppv than I expected. NWA seems very good at recycling talent. There were also some good matches but I hope the next ppv will be over 2 hours.
> Overall, it was good enough to make me be excited for Powerrr return and to purchase the subscription for the first month at least.
> Honestly, MLW should take some notes from NWA.


MLW should charge 20 bucks for a 2 hour show full of garbage WWE 2006 rejects?


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> MLW should charge 20 bucks for a 2 hour show full of garbage WWE 2006 rejects?


I meant the production, how they built the show and the matches. It felt special to me, as the previous shows before the pandemic. 

I enjoyed most of that show with WWE rejects from 2006,if you didn't, well, that's your problem. 
But MLW could still charge 20 dollars for a ppv and see if the buyrate goes better than what NWA had.


----------



## famicommander

NWA fans have no standards. Corgan could slap your mothers and take a dump in the middle of the ring and you'd pay him for the privilege and praise his originality.

If any other promotion on the planet charged 20 bucks for a two hour card featuring Tyrus, Sandow, Masters, Murdoch, and Bram they'd be laughed straight out of existence. Hell, nobody would even accept a card like that on Dynamite, Impact, or Smackdown for free.

In a few days ROH is charging half as much for a card twice as long full of actual talent.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> NWA fans have no standards. Corgan could slap your mothers and take a dump in the middle of the ring and you'd pay him for the privilege and praise his originality.
> 
> If any other promotion on the planet charged 20 bucks for a two hour card featuring Tyrus, Sandow, Masters, Murdoch, and Bram they'd be laughed straight out of existence.
> 
> In a few days ROH is charging half as much for a card twice as long full of actual talent.


LOL Did Corgan or NWA did something bad to you? 
I can have whatever standards I want to have and spend my money on whatever I want to. 

And by the way, I will also spend my money on ROH's Aniversary ppv because I think they are also a brand that needs and should be supported.


----------



## famicommander

I never said you couldn't spend your money how you choose. I said what you chose to spend it on wouldn't pass for a bad episode of Impact. But NWA fans always grade on a curve and never demand a quality product for some reason.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> I never said you couldn't spend your money how you choose. I said what you chose to spend it on wouldn't pass for a bad episode of Impact. But NWA fans always grade on a curve and never demand a quality product for some reason.


I appreciate your efforts for trying to open our eyes. Maybe you will succeed. Good luck!


----------



## famicommander

You already know, deep down. If any other three letter acronym besides NWA were put on this card you wouldn't have watched it for free.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> You already know, deep down. If any other three letter acronym besides NWA were put on this card you wouldn't have watched it for free.


It's not only the card. 
It's also about how the show feels and of course those 3 letters you are talking about. It's something different from the usual wrestling shows. 
There are a lot of shows with better cards but they feel too cold to me. 
Maybe I am just a maroon but the NWA since the Corgan purchase seems very special to me and I think it's worth supporting. 

If you feel the need to judge me for that, then go ahead.


----------



## famicommander

How is it different? How is it special? It's over half bad promos and the rest is bad wrestling featuring bad wrestlers.

Brand loyalty is how we we ended up with whatever the hell Raw has become. I know several people who watch Raw, but I know zero people who will say Raw is actually good or enjoyable.


----------



## USAUSA1

The ppv was a good show. It wasn't long, it didn't drag, we got two great matches. It is what it is. I don't think the ppv was NWA decision. The contract probably say they must run a live ppv every quarter. 

As for mlw, they need to do a better job with their shows. The NWA ppv was better than anything mlw produce in the past 6 months. 

The nwa need to produce good content going forward to stand out because they can't compete with other companies deep pockets.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> How is it different? How is it special? It's over half bad promos and the rest is bad wrestling featuring bad wrestlers.
> 
> Brand loyalty is how we we ended up with whatever the hell Raw has become. I know several people who watch Raw, but I know zero people who will say Raw is actually good or enjoyable.


No one is trying to convince you to watch and follow them. 
I just expressed my opinion about the ppv and NWA in general.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't think the ppv was NWA decision. The contract probably say they must run a live ppv every quarter.


You may be right. It was kind of strange to start with a ppv before showing what they are all about on a weekly show, especially after such a long break.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think fami just hate Billy Corgan personally. It has nothing to do with the nwa. The nwa is no different from everyone else trying to make money. Gcw, Progress, Mas lucha,etc.


----------



## Dondada78

the NWA needs fresh talent. If I was Corgan I'd bring in AR Fox, Matt Cross, Odinson, Big Time Bill Collier, Mane Event( Locked n Loaded), Hawx Aeries, Ascension, Ted DiBiase, Joe Hennig


----------



## oglop44

Dondada78 said:


> the NWA needs fresh talent. If I was Corgan I'd bring in AR Fox, Matt Cross, Odinson, Big Time Bill Collier, Mane Event( Locked n Loaded), Hawx Aeries, Ascension, Ted DiBiase, Joe Hennig


The Hawx boys were definitely there at the PPV. They were the "medical/support" team when somebody was injured iirc


----------



## captainzombie

What I do not quite understand is that they charged the $20 for the PPV, which is fine and what not. Then today is the first episode of Powerrr since last year and they are charging for it with the monthly subscription.......why do we not have any of the line-up announced yet? As a fan of the NWA, this is frustrating. How do you expect your brand to grow and even much worse is that they are expecting people to pay, which again is fine, but shit advertise the lineup for your first show back.


----------



## Bland

I'm still optimistic about the return of Powerrr so can't wait to see what tonights show (we'll early am here in UK so will watch in morning) brings.

I reckon we'll see a title change whether it's Serena stripped due to injury(unlikely as surely they would of done title match at PPV) or either Pope or Murdoch losing in rematches from Sunday. Pope vs Latimer was a draw whilst Afonis attacked Murdoch Post match so I'd say Adonis winning national title is most likely tonight.

If we get no title changes tonight, then hopefully at least a couple debuts as I see tonight as just as important as Sundays PPV so something big needs to happen leading into next week.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Is this still a 1 hour show? Looks like the next thing on Fite TV starts at 8PM (US Eastern Time). 2 hours would be cool since it's PPV now.


----------



## famicommander

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Is this still a 1 hour show? Looks like the next thing on Fite TV starts at 8PM (US Eastern Time). 2 hours would be cool since it's PPV now.


At 20 bucks for a single two hour PPV there's no way they're giving you four two hour episodes of television for five bucks a month. You'll be lucky if the episodes are even an hour.


----------



## kovs27

A good episode to bring back Power with. The tensions between Stevens and Kratos makes it seem they won't be tag champs for long.


----------



## USAUSA1

Good first show back. Surprise to see Rosser and Parrow on the show.

One problem I do see with the show which might change over time is the lack of babyface challenge for Aldis.


----------



## Outlaw91

Pretty decent return show.
The Alex Gracia girl looks damn sexy and she's also beautiful , I felt sorry for her being squashed like that and she also got her nose bleeding.
I hate Tyrus and I didn't see any reason for him going over Kratos at the ppv but at least he's got Austin Idol as manager.
I also don't understand the way they treat Jordan Clearwater, he took the fall at the ppv and now he was kind of squashed by Parrow. He's a young guy with good potential, he should be pushed as the next Ricky Starks.
Fred Rosser is a good get, he should be pushed as an upper midcarder.
I would never be against having Velvet on my screen but they should really tone down those crowd noises, after some time they get very annoying and you can barely hear the commentators.
I'm curious to see where they go with Kratos/Stevens. Kratos is solid in the ring and looks legit but I don't like the way he was used at the ppv and last night. He should be built as an unstoppable heel. He's more credible to me than Parrow. They should lose the tag belts to a credible team to advance with their feud but I hope that team will be bigger than Crimson and Dane.
The return episode wasn't the best but it certainly gives me hopes for the future. I watched it live last night (00:05 AM in my country) and again today.


----------



## JayBull

Kudos to Billy, Taryn Terrell is a fantastic signing if shes signed.


----------



## oglop44

Not a great first show back tbh but the main event was really fun and honestly that's enough. At 50 minutes, one fun match and a few laughs along the way does the job.

Would love to know how new viewers felt about it though, not sure it was a great "jumping on point"


----------



## famicommander

oglop44 said:


> Not a great first show back tbh but the main event was really fun and honestly that's enough. At 50 minutes, one fun match and a few laughs along the way does the job.
> 
> Would love to know how new viewers felt about it though, not sure it was a great "jumping on point"


Nobody who wasn't already a fan paid for a show that used to be free.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Nobody who wasn't already a fan paid for a show that used to be free.


They should have let the old episodes for free,if not on YouTube,then on FITE.
With the Powerrr subscription you get every old Powerrr episode and the new ones live plus the old PPVs, excepting the 70 Anniversary which is branded GFW and the Crockett Cup which is branded ROH and you have to purchase them separately.
I think they are betting on the already core of fans who would buy their stuff anyway.
But they should really still use the YouTube channel to promote the new shows properly and put back the documentary videos, 10 pounds of gold series, shockwave etc. if they want to attract new fans. I get taking down Powerrr and the PPVs but not the rest.
They should really focus on increasing the number of fans too. 
During the return episode on FITE I also took a look on the live chat while the show was projected on TV and I saw people like myself, outside of US, who were watching. This is a good thing but it's very important to work hard on promoting outside FITE.

5 dollars per month is cheap but they should try to get more people to follow.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> 5 dollars per month is cheap but they should try to get more people to follow.


Not really, considering what you get for your dollar with Honor Club, WWE Network, Impact Plus, NJPW World, DDT Universe, etc.

Especially on a platform that already airs ROH Wrestling, SWE Fury, Reality of Wrestling, Championship Wrestling From Hollywood, and others for free every week.

Why would someone who wasn't already a fan of NWA go to Fite, click past all those free (and, frankly, better) shows, then pay a monthly fee that doesn't even get you the PPVs instead of just paying for a subscription from one of the big promotions?


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Not really, considering what you get for your dollar with Honor Club, WWE Network, Impact Plus, NJPW World, DDT Universe, etc.
> 
> Especially on a platform that already airs ROH Wrestling, SWE Fury, Reality of Wrestling, Championship Wrestling From Hollywood, and others for free every week.
> 
> Why would someone who wasn't already a fan of NWA go to Fite, click past all those free (and, frankly, better) shows, then pay a monthly fee that doesn't even get you the PPVs instead of just paying for a subscription from one of the big promotions?


What's your solution? NWA stop existing? You keep talking bad about them either here or in other threads. 
This 5 dollars payed subscription is their solution for making money right now, which I find it as a pretty cheap way of supporting them if you're a fan.
I still don't get what's your problem with them if you're not even a fan.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> What's your solution? NWA stop existing? You keep talking bad about them either here or in other threads.
> This 5 dollars payed subscription is their solution for making money right now, which I find it as a pretty cheap way of supporting them if you're a fan.
> I still don't get what's your problem with them if you're not even a fan.


This wasn't even a criticism of the NWA, it was a criticism of the idea that they're going to attract new fans by charging money on a tiny platform for a show they used to give away for free on a giant platform, back when they had much more talent. Nobody who isn't already a fan is going to bite on that, especially when they have to click past several free shows on the same platform to do it.

Billy Corgan is a terrible wrestling businessman. Whatever you or I may think of the quality of his product or him as a person, one thing his history proves is that he doesn't know how to handle the money side of a wrestling promotion. He ran an indie into the ground, then he thought he could buy and run a major organization like Impact (can you imagine what would have happened to Impact if they were owned by a guy with a peak net work of ~50 million instead of the billion dollar corporation that owns them now?), now he's four years into this NWA experiment and everybody conveniently forgot that he told us he'd be on TV and touring within the first year and never delivered. We know for a fact that NWA has never been profitable under his ownership.

This Fite deal may end up losing less money than trying to get by on the pittance that Youtube pays wrestling promotions for ad revenue, but the potential audience is gone.

I don't have a "solution" to offer you because in all likelihood there's no way for Billy to turn this around. If he's okay with losing his own money on this endeavor indefinitely then more power to him, but in the long run the NWA brand probably just needs to be absorbed by one of the real promotions and put to rest. It is not salvageable.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> This wasn't even a criticism of the NWA, it was a criticism of the idea that they're going to attract new fans by charging money on a tiny platform for a show they used to give away for free on a giant platform, back when they had much more talent. Nobody who isn't already a fan is going to bite on that, especially when they have to click past several free shows on the same platform to do it.
> 
> Billy Corgan is a terrible wrestling businessman. Whatever you or I may think of the quality of his product or him as a person, one thing his history proves is that he doesn't know how to handle the money side of a wrestling promotion. He ran an indie into the ground, then he thought he could buy and run a major organization like Impact (can you imagine what would have happened to Impact if they were owned by a guy with a peak net work of ~50 million instead of the billion dollar corporation that owns them now?), now he's four years into this NWA experiment and everybody conveniently forgot that he told us he'd be on TV and touring within the first year and never delivered. We know for a fact that NWA has never been profitable under his ownership.
> 
> This Fite deal may end up losing less money than trying to get by on the pittance that Youtube pays wrestling promotions for ad revenue, but the potential audience is gone.
> 
> I don't have a "solution" to offer you because in all likelihood there's no way for Billy to turn this around. If he's okay with losing his own money on this endeavor indefinitely then more power to him, but in the long run the NWA brand probably just needs to be absorbed by one of the real promotions and put to rest. It is not salvageable.


It is what it is, even if you or me like it or not.
I still don't understand why you choose to talk bad about them in many places on this forum since you don't seem to care about them. Why not ignore them if you claim to not have any kind of bias?


----------



## USAUSA1

Fite TV let you watch the first 10 minutes for free for anything on fite tv if fans want a preview. 

This is pro wrestling and Busted Open Nation will be doing a live post show on the NWA YouTube page starting Tuesday.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> It is what it is, even if you or me like it or not.
> I still don't understand why you choose to talk bad about them in many places on this forum since you don't seem to care about them. Why not ignore them if you claim to not have any kind of bias?


I never claimed not to have any bias. Everybody with a brain has their own biases. I am well established as hating Billy Corgan because he's a bigoted, very stupid, very crazy person. And, in my opinion, NWA's product is really bad. I do not try to hide it.

It just happens that the post you were complaining about was an honest, logical evaluation of their prospects.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> I never claimed not to have any bias. Everybody with a brain has their own biases. I am well established as hating Billy Corgan because he's a bigoted, very stupid, very crazy person. And, in my opinion, NWA's product is really bad. I do not try to hide it.
> 
> It just happens that the post you were complaining about was an honest, logical evaluation of their prospects.


Good. At least now I know I don't have to waste my time talking with you about them.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> They should have let the old episodes for free,if not on YouTube,then on FITE.
> With the Powerrr subscription you get every old Powerrr episode and the new ones live plus the old PPVs, excepting the 70 Anniversary which is branded GFW and the Crockett Cup which is branded ROH and you have to purchase them separately.
> I think they are betting on the already core of fans who would buy their stuff anyway.
> But they should really still use the YouTube channel to promote the new shows properly and put back the documentary videos, 10 pounds of gold series, shockwave etc. if they want to attract new fans. I get taking down Powerrr and the PPVs but not the rest.
> They should really focus on increasing the number of fans too.
> During the return episode on FITE I also took a look on the live chat while the show was projected on TV and I saw people like myself, outside of US, who were watching. This is a good thing but it's very important to work hard on promoting outside FITE.
> 
> 5 dollars per month is cheap but they should try to get more people to follow.


The other day the "This is Wrestling" podcast is moving to the NWA Youtube channel to cover their reviews of each weeks episode of Powerrr. One of the guys on there is fairly tight knit with the NWA. Maybe that will be the start of the Youtube channel getting some content. These guys were complaining on the podcast that the Youtube channel will die if Corgan doesn't start to get content added to it.

Not sure how good this is for the NWA going to FITE and hopefully it works out for them. $5 for 4 episodes a month is cheaper than a day's worth of lunch. Sure we aren't getting PPV's in that price, but you know something, if you like the product than that $5 is nothing.

@famicommander, I don't know why you waste so much time getting so pissed off with the NWA if you really hate their product. I feel the same way about the WWE, but I just don't waste an ounce of my time posting anything negative about them because at this point I know my bias will come out and then I'll just be going round and round with other posters. This forum sometimes drives me up a fuckin wall, because in every section there are guys not watching that specific product at all and they just post away as if they do bringing everyone down.


----------



## Hamada

I caught Power randomly for the first time ever. I dug it. Aldis doing a bit of a Flair impersonation was funny to see but overall, I dug the aesthetic.


----------



## Bland

Quite enjoyed the return and the new roster additions in Adonis, Mike Parrow, Kratos, Clear water, Marche and even Fred Rosser is a good pick up. Hoping we actually get a new proper tag team soon as Drake & Storm where alright as was Royce & Latimer but they weren't proper teams. Only real tag teams has been Rock n ROLL Express and The Bouncers very short runs. I'd imagine though Kratos will turn on Stevens and align with a new partner but in a ideal world, FTR would of perfect for NWA. Here's hoping they can get a couple teams from AEW, who are stacked in that area.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's only been one episode but did you notice how much they focus on the TV TITLE? They mentioned how after 7 defenses the champion will get a shot at Aldis. Pope must be next in line for a World title match.


----------



## Bland

^ yh, theyvstarted putting more focus on the TV with Lucky 7 rule when Ricky Starks became champion and feuded with Zicky Dice. I remembered they even had a lucky 7 graphic, think it was during Zicky reign where he'd go for the draw.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yeah but with the number 1 contender match, Tyrus and Latimer all gunning for the TV title make me think they're trying to plant the seeds for Pope vs Aldis. It's only been one episode though.


----------



## Bland

Yh with the TV title I think they are just building so that it can be defended each week and then at least every other defense will be story related. For example, can see Pope vs Fred Rosser tonight, then Pope vs Latimer II next week, with Tyrus lurking again. With Tyrus, I'd imagine he'll be Pope 7th defence in that if Pope win, he'll then get the match vs Aldis, or will Tyrus will win TV title and also cost Pope the chance of the nwa world title match.

Hopefully a new tag team debuts tonight.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like The Pope and Rosser exchange. Will the match be 6:05 or 10:05?

Who do you think will team up with Sal?

I like the whole Murdoch,Aldis,Adonis angle. Adonis fit so well with Strictly Business. He should become a full time NWA guy.

Why is Kamille still attacking Rosa after she beat her? Don't make sense.


----------



## Bland

With Kamille and Rosa, they should of stripped Serena as because the belt wouldn't be defended fir a while, they are doing Kamille vs Rosa but it's so unnecessary after Kamille won #1 contenders match clean. If Rosa won the match, then it would make more sense as the heel would be wanting the opportunity from the face and then eventually leading to the face putting #1 contendership back up for grabs.

Adonis defeating Murdoch was right decision and helps keep Murdoch as underdog face to, as well as adding further heat to Aldis for then adding Adonis to Strictly Business only after he won the belt.


----------



## Hamada

Another enjoyable episode, especially the ME angle of Adonis, Murdoch and Strictly Business. It made me laugh that Austin Idol was shouting so loud on commentary, he didn't really need a headset.

Talking of that, do we really need a 3rd commentary member? To me, Velvet adds very little, and she tries to sell herself as the "grizzled in ring veteran" with quiet tones but never really adds anything to the match except "ahhh!" "wow!"


----------



## famicommander

A quote from this very thread. Let's ask 2017 Billy whether a paywall is a good idea.


> Corgan explained that he would rather have 300,000 people watching the NWA for free than 4,000 people watching behind a pay wall.
> 
> “Not everyone would agree with that, because they’ll say you are going to run out of money, but I disagree,” said Corgan. “You need to be able to command an audience in this changing television culture.”
Click to expand...

https://www.si.com/wrestling/2017/10/02 ... ebrand-nwa

Never mind the fact that Powerrr was sub-200,000 by the end of the Youtube run and they're probably not even close to sniffing 4,000 subscriptions. They're doing the exact thing Billy said he didn't want to do when he bought the promotion. except they traded in an even smaller free userbase for an even smaller subscriber base.

Also, if you read the information on the NWA subscription page on Fite TV it's made clear that you're only getting three episodes of Powerrr per month. So it's not even a weekly show.


----------



## oglop44

Yeah, I've already cancelled my sub. It's just not the same without Kingston, Starks and Drake. At this point I'm watching for Rosa and Aldis but Rosa has been on AEW. Aldis is good but probably not enough to make me watch another Tyrus match


----------



## ProWresBlog

It's good to see NWA Power back. I love the format. I just have some serious concerns on how many people are willing to pay for a weekly tv show.


----------



## USAUSA1

They already got the bag.


----------



## famicommander

ProWresBlog said:


> It's good to see NWA Power back. I love the format. I just have some serious concerns on how many people are willing to pay for a weekly tv show.


It's not weekly. It's three episodes per month according to the subscription page.


----------



## captainzombie

Yeah, its not weekly. They said that next week they are having an episode called "Powerrr Surge". It will be a much harder sell for some where they only get 3 episodes of Powerrr a month and whatever this Powerrr Surge is. 

This week's episode was pretty entertaining. I didn't understand that they are trying to break up War Kings, especially when you already don't have enough tag teams.

Seems like the TV Title match was with the 6:05 rule, while at the PPV they had 10:05. I thought the 10:05 time limit was much better.


----------



## Bland

I'm guessing Powerrr Surge will be like a ppv/TV special show in that it's a packed card with Aldis defending the NWA title or in action but nothing really was announced.

Surely Tag Titles will be defended soon but other than Bram & Adonis as Strictly Business, and War Kings (who there are teasing splitting) there isn't no creditable challengers. I'd imagine they'll go the route of someone with mystery partner vs Kratos & Stevens and then Kratos turns (as they teased a split on first Powerrr back.) With War Kings teasing splitting to, I wouldn't mind if we got Jax Dane & Kratos as monster heel team. That way they can at least put together Stevens & Crimson as 2 faces who got turned on by their previous partners.

But, NWA really needs more teams. Shame they haven't used AEW as AEW use Rosa so why not get FTR in as I'm sure they'd love being NWA tag team champions and fits with look as well.


----------



## Outlaw91

Solid episode, the sell of the injury from the Crimson/Dane match was a little bit stupid but I can accept it. I hope they will keep them as team though, they need more teams. 
Taryn Terrell is as gorgeous as always, I hope to see her wrestle too. 
I enjoyed Aron Stevens' heel run but I think he can be a credible face too. I hope Kratos turns on him and joins Strictly Business so he can feud with Aldis again and eventually get the Worlds belt. He's a very good actor. I still don't understand why WWE ended his push like that, the guy is quality, both in ring and acting. 
Pope vs Rosser was decent but the 6:05 time limit kind of sucks. I honestly expected a time limit draw and not Rosser to do the job. 
I hope we at least get more information about what next week's episode really means, I don't want to stay up until 1 AM in a working day only to find out that it's a recap episode. 

The first shows weren't WOW but I have enough reasons to continue my subscription.


----------



## ProWresBlog

This was a short episode but it was decent and the NWA has a nice little roster despite being gutted. The two tag matches were decent and the main was a little short.


----------



## Dondada78

NWA needs to build stars if guys who haven't been exposed on the big stage not rehash/ recycle career low mid card WWE rejects. When there's guys like Edge Stone walking around unsigned there's no excuse for guys like Trevor Murdoch, Chris Masters & Slice Boogie hogging valuable TV time.


----------



## USAUSA1

Edge Stone is not as talented as Adonis and Murdoch. Plus, Murdoch is over with the nwa audience.


----------



## Dondada78

USAUSA1 said:


> Edge Stone is not as talented as Adonis and Murdoch. Plus, Murdoch is over with the nwa audience.


have you seen his recent matches. before he was a look guy, now he's basically a fusion of Ricky Starks/Brian Cage. Murdoch & Adonis won't move the needle, Edge Stone looks and carries himself like a star.


----------



## shandcraig

how are the shows ? since they stopped last time i have not been able to get the feel back for nwa at this time


----------



## USAUSA1

It's basically the same,nothing major yet. Kamille/Rosa and Murdoch/Aldis group are the main stories. 

Tim Storm returns to the ring on Surge.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> It's basically the same,nothing major yet. Kamille/Rosa and Murdoch/Aldis group are the main stories.
> 
> Tim Storm returns to the ring on Surge.


USA, are there spoilers out and/or even what the card is for tomorrow?

@shandcraig it has been pretty much the same with a new cast of wrestlers with Aldis, Kamille, Rosa, Murdoch, Pope, Strorm, and Stevens returning.


----------



## Outlaw91

New Series ‘NWA PowerrrSurge’ Premieres on FITE This Week


NWA PowerrrSurge premieres on FITE this week - the new show puts spotlight on exclusive interviews, unseen matches, and more




www.mandatory.com





I don't know what to say about this....it sounds a little bit dubios.


----------



## Outlaw91

I didn't mind this Powerrr Surge thing but I'm damn sure this shouldn't have substituted an episode of the usual Powerrr. 
It could have been a very good content for their YouTube channel so maybe people can see it and subscribe on FITE. 
Also please don't let Kamille talk again or at least keep it short. 
I hope Corgan will change his business strategy a little bit. I really want them to do good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Powerrr surge was actually good but too short. I like the interviews especially from Parrow. I hope they do something with Mims.

Tim Storm match must was scrap. They definitely could have added one more match.


----------



## USAUSA1

Triller purchased Fite Tv https://www.postwrestling.com/2021/...ervice-fite-tv/#click=https://t.co/FWEGRP6R1w


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Triller purchased Fite Tv TrillerNet announces the acquisition of streaming platform service FITE TV


Too lazy to read, does this change how FITE works in any important way for users?


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Too lazy to read, does this change how FITE works in any important way for users?


Too early to say. Fite will remain its own standalone service but we don't know what, if any, changes will be made to the content library or features.

Triller is making some splashy moves lately including Tyson vs RJJ and Askren vs Paul but rumors are they are operating deep in the red. They bid 6 million dollars to stage Teofimo Lopez vs George Kambosos; the next highest bid was around 3 million. They seem to have deep pockets but boxing promotion is a tough business; just ask the failed RocNation or any of Dana White's attempts at it so far.

As a huge boxing fan I hope they do well in the long run but I am worried.


----------



## USAUSA1

With Aldis saying Latimer and Kamille was not safe and Strictly Business is open for business, did he know James time was coming up?


----------



## Outlaw91

Mickie James is clearly NWA bound.


----------



## USAUSA1

Problems with the first 3 episodes 

1. ALDIS crap all over the roster saying no one is worthy of a shot. 

2.They made Murdoch look like a wimp with the neck brace stuff.

3. The tag teams they do have loss matches to random wrestlers teaming up.

4.Tyrus, not because of the outside stuff, he is out of shape. 

5. I hate 6:05 for TV title matches, wish it was 10:05.

6. Powerrrsurge was short

7. Nothing from Serena Deeb

8. Velvet Sky 

It's only been 3 episodes, I will give them time to tell stories. I think they missed an opportunity to put the title on Aron Stevens at the ppv. Could have changed the energy of the show. It's time for Aldis to drop the belt.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nice lineup this week. 

Aldis vs Clearwater 
Tag champions vs Sal and a former nwa champ
Jennacide vs Kamille 
Murdoch will confront Adonis


----------



## captainzombie

I knew there was something up between the NWA and Marquez from when he said that he was not invited back for the return of POWERRR, and here we go.



> United Wrestling Network owner David Marquez revealed that he has been blocked by NWA World Champion Nick Aldis on Twitter.
> 
> Marquez tweeted a screenshot that he was blocked and wrote, “I’m glad I know where we stand. It’s going to make what I’m about to do next easier.”
> 
> As noted back in March, Marquez had announced that he was not invited back for the return of _NWA Powerrr. _
> 
> He had served as a ring announcer and interviewer since _Powerrr_ premiered in October 2019, until the NWA took a hiatus in 2020 due to the COVID-19 pandemic.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383479855900069910


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> I knew there was something up between the NWA and Marquez from when he said that he was not invited back for the return of POWERRR, and here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383479855900069910


Could it have something to do with Marquez starting up another promotion?

He already has:
Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
Championship Wrestling From Arizona
Championship Wrestling From Memphis

And this summer, Championship Wrestling From Atlanta will launch. NWA tapes out of Atlanta so maybe Billy is threatened.

Marquez also claims to be launching a fifth local promotion this year as well as bringing back Primetime Live as a free weekly show and the national face of his local brands.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Could it have something to do with Marquez starting up another promotion?
> 
> He already has:
> Championship Wrestling From Hollywood
> Championship Wrestling From Arizona
> Championship Wrestling From Memphis
> 
> And this summer, Championship Wrestling From Atlanta will launch. NWA tapes out of Atlanta so maybe Billy is threatened.
> 
> Marquez also claims to be launching a fifth local promotion this year as well as bringing back Primetime Live as a free weekly show and the national face of his local brands.



all i know is ive found billy to be so beyond political and i dont respect that. focus on your business and stop worrying about politics and twitter warriors. Feel his mentality is not going to get his business far.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis and Billy seems to be on different sides when it comes to political stuff.

Marquez can be weird. Marquez need to focus on his multiple promotions and stop tweeting because his shows are boring. Have you guys watch Championship from Hollywood and Memphis? Terrible, now he want to do a championship from Georgia lol, he's mad at Corgan and Behrens. Just another wasted promotion from Marquez.


----------



## Outlaw91

LOL Marquez is recreating the old territorial system. Will UWN finally crown a world champion? The Bennett vs Dickinson match should have taken place months ago but nothing has happened since then. Bennett is signed full time to ROH now, Dickinson is a freelancer I think.
Maybe the UWN World title was the reason why they are not friends anymore.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Aldis and Billy seems to be on different sides when it comes to political stuff.
> 
> Marquez can be weird. Marquez need to focus on his multiple promotions and stop tweeting because his shows are boring. Have you guys watch Championship from Hollywood and Memphis? Terrible, now he want to do a championship from Georgia lol, he's mad at Corgan and Behrens. Just another wasted promotion from Marquez.



neither of them should be political at all. billy is so focused on being politically correct that its going to bite him in the ass in the long run


----------



## GreatJIm

Marquez has his own ambition to make his UWN into a bigger brand. I doubt it will ever be big because the presentation is so bad. Not that NWA's is any better but at least the NWA has some heritage to fall back on.


----------



## captainzombie

GreatJIm said:


> Marquez has his own ambition to make his UWN into a bigger brand. I doubt it will ever be big because the presentation is so bad. Not that NWA's is any better but at least the NWA has some heritage to fall back on.


I understand what Marquez is trying to build, but when your original vision CWFH is bland its nuts that he is trying to enter territory #4 for them in Atlanta. The other issue is that he wants to have a larger vision with CWF"X" and UWN, yet they can't even keep their website updated with results and upcoming events, etc.

I can see where Corgan and the NWA got pissed that Marquez decided to create UWN and their own World Champion. On the flipside, Corgan should somewhat be grateful that Marquez for months showcased his wrestlers and champions on his show since they had no platform to do so. This whole situation just reeks of a complete falling out on both sides.

This week's episode of POWERRR has been updated. Why would they be having another #1 contender match, isn't Kamille the top challenger for the title?


The Pope and Tyrus with Austin Idol to have a segment
Trevor Murdoch wants a face to face meeting with Chris Adonis
Marshell Rockett v. Matt Cross
#1 Contender match: Kamille v Jennacide
NWA World Tag Title Match: Aron Stevens & JR Kratos vs Sal Rinauro & Mystery Partner whom is a former World Champ
NWA World Championship Title Match: Nick Aldis v Jordan Clearwater


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Why would they be having another #1 contender match, isn't Kamille the top challenger for the title?


I think because the champion is still injured but in this case Kamille vs Rosa should have been for the vacant title. 

I don't understand why is Clearwater getting a World title match since he didn't win any match yet. Especially when Aldis has built a reputation of not offering title matches just like that.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Not a fan of Sal Rinauro being featured. He's small and has a really bad look, and I'm not sure what he brings to the table except for being someone's friend.

The Murdoch/Aldis/Adonis stuff was all good.

Tyrus is decent on the mic and as a character but when it comes to in-ring, he's slow and can't really go...though I was saying that 10 years ago as he sucked then too.

I have zero interest in the women. The logic and idea was there of the two big girls doing a heavyweight match, but the execution just wasn't.


----------



## famicommander

I saw Kamille calling spots loudly on Botchamania. Seems like she has no cardio and kept asking Rosa for rest holds.


----------



## USAUSA1

Love the Pope and Tyrus segment. The match will suck but I hope the promos continues to be good. Maybe Tyrus should be a heel commentator, he does talk for a living. 

They continue to make Murdoch look like a bleep. I hope he dethrone Aldis. 

The tag titles is a joke. Waste of Kratos and Aron time. 

Kamille looked like a beast.


----------



## captainzombie

NWA has announced their next PPV for June 6th.












> *The National Wrestling Alliance presents “When Our Shadows Fall,” LIVE on PPV June 6th at 4 PM EST. Exclusively on FITE*
> 
> 
> New York–April 23, 2021 – The National Wrestling Alliance is proud to announce a 2nd live and worldwide television event, "When Our Shadows Fall"—presented exclusively on FITE. "When Our Shadows Fall" will feature NWA stars such as World's Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis and National Champion Chris Adonis, plus Women's Champion and AEW star Serena Deeb. Also appearing will be NWA Tag Champions Aron Stevens and Kratos, TV Tile Champion Pope, and Kamille, Trevor Murdoch, Tyrus with his manager Austin Idol, Thunder Rosa, Thom Latimer, Tim Storm, Taryn Terrell, and Melina—all scheduled and ready for in-ring action.
> 
> ‘When Our Shadows Fall' will feature an exclusive and newly recorded effort from Smashing Pumpkins guitarist Jeff Schroeder, who was asked by NWA President William Patrick Corgan to write a song representing the PPV's dark and ominous circus-like theme.


----------



## USAUSA1

I assume the main event will be Aldis vs Murdoch but he might face Adonis.

I hope they have fans.


----------



## Bland

I'm guessing ppv will have Aldis vs Murdoch, Kamille vs Serena and tag titles changing hands. Maybe even Pope vs Tyrus TV title match to and I'd imagine it will be Latimer & Adonis vs Stevens & Kratos but they could even do shock win for Sal & Tim Storm and them then drops belts to Strictly Business in next Powerrr Tapings.

I definitely see Aldis, Kamille, Latimer and Adonis all having gold soon.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa might want to move the ppv date.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Nwa might want to move the ppv date.


Why is that?


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Why is that?











Mayweather-Paul scheduled for June 6 in Miami


Five-time world champion Floyd Mayweather will return to the ring to face YouTube sensation-turned-boxer Logan Paul at Hard Rock Stadium in Miami on June 6 on Showtime PPV and Fanmio, it was announced Tuesday night.




www.espn.com


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Mayweather-Paul scheduled for June 6 in Miami
> 
> 
> Five-time world champion Floyd Mayweather will return to the ring to face YouTube sensation-turned-boxer Logan Paul at Hard Rock Stadium in Miami on June 6 on Showtime PPV and Fanmio, it was announced Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


Didn't realize they were doing the fight so soon. Even with the NWA PPV earlier in the day, now some that would pay for the NWA PPV probably may spring for the fight instead.


----------



## USAUSA1

And its odd to see boxing on a Sunday.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> And its odd to see boxing on a Sunday.


Yeah, that is very odd and you would think it would be a Saturday night, especially with a special attraction like this.

If it is going to be Aldis vs. Murdoch at next PPV for sure and there are no shenanigans in the coming weeks, I wouldn't be opposed if Aldis did lose the title to Murdoch. Then Aldis can always get the title back then at the the next PPV after that. It can give some fresh matches.


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> Yeah, that is very odd and you would think it would be a Saturday night, especially with a special attraction like this.
> 
> If it is going to be Aldis vs. Murdoch at next PPV for sure and there are no shenanigans in the coming weeks, I wouldn't be opposed if Aldis did lose the title to Murdoch. Then Aldis can always get the title back then at the the next PPV after that. It can give some fresh matches.


The Saturday that weekend features a Triller boxing PPV card with
Teofimo Lopez vs George Kambosos for the undisputed lightweight championship
Evander Holyfield vs Kevin McBride
Elin Cederroos vs Franchon Crews-Dezurn for the undisputed women's super middleweight championship


----------



## USAUSA1

I wish there was "real" fans because the heat between Aldis and Murdoch would be incredible.

Slice Boogie is a good talker. He also bigger than what I thought or Jax Dane is shorter than what I thought.


----------



## kovs27

I think the NWA PPV is earlier in the day. I think maybe 4pm. So hopefully no conflict with the boxing PPV.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA “Far Exceeding Expectations” On FITE


Sources close to FITE TV tell Inside The Ropes that NWA is vastly surpassing expectations thus far in terms of subscriptions and revenue.




itrwrestling.com


----------



## shandcraig

I hope i can gain my interest again, not sure why i cant get that spark back. Glad they are doing well. its like i feel impact very lately is slowly starting to be decent again but ive not been able to bring myself back to it the past year and a half with direction change.


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> I hope i can gain my interest again, not sure why i cant get that spark back. Glad they are doing well. its like i feel impact very lately is slowly starting to be decent again but ive not been able to bring myself back to it the past year and a half with direction change.


This is exactly my thought. Used to post in this thread a lot about updates and feelings about nwa, but right before covid struck started losing interest. Ill try watching it more on youtube. I feel as though I may watch MLW more than Nwa in the near future since I dint really know which direction NWA wants to go


----------



## shandcraig

Dave Santos said:


> This is exactly my thought. Used to post in this thread a lot about updates and feelings about nwa, but right before covid struck started losing interest. Ill try watching it more on youtube. I feel as though I may watch MLW more than Nwa in the near future since I dint really know which direction NWA wants to go


billy is to busy worrying about catering to the social justice warriors than building his own brand and identity


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> billy is to busy worrying about catering to the social justice warriors than building his own brand and identity


Billy doesn't cater to SJWs. He says bigoted nonsense on podcasts regularly and books sexual harassers and domestic abusers like Tyrus, Bram, Taryn Terrell, etc. Not to mention he had Dave Lagana (who regularly retweeted white nationalist propaganda and got his own speaking out allegation) and Jim Cornette (who constantly says racist crap) all over his programming until it became time to scapegoat them.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Billy doesn't cater to SJWs. He says bigoted nonsense on podcasts regularly and books sexual harassers and domestic abusers like Tyrus, Bram, Taryn Terrell, etc. Not to mention he had Dave Lagana (who regularly retweeted white nationalist propaganda and got his own speaking out allegation) and Jim Cornette (who constantly says racist crap) all over his programming until it became time to scapegoat them.



Ya hardly anyone's paying attention. Soon as someone that's not him has one bad thing said about them he fires them on the spot

Anyways it doesn't matter, don't get defensive. I love nwa and looking for to hopefully see it grow


----------



## Outlaw91

Corgan looks like a genius only for getting people interested in Trevor Murdoch in 2021 and actually selling those shows for money.


----------



## USAUSA1

Number one contender will be determined by a 14 man battle royal. That sucks, hope Clearwater or Parrow wins if they are participating. Pope,Aron,Kratos and Adonis cannot participate because they are champions.

Adonis and Latimer are the number one tag team contenders.

Lazy booking by Billy and Simon Diamond. Best thing to do right now is to put the belt on Murdoch. He is loyal to the brand,people like him, decent promo. Plus he is 40, it's now or never for him.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Number one contender will be determined by a 14 man battle royal. That sucks, hope Clearwater or Parrow wins if they are participating. Pope,Aron,Kratos and Adonis cannot participate because they are champions.
> 
> Adonis and Latimer are the number one tag team contenders.
> 
> Lazy booking by Billy and Simon Diamond. Best thing to do right now is to put the belt on Murdoch. He is loyal to the brand,people like him, decent promo. Plus he is 40, it's now or never for him.


Honestly, they should of just had Murdoch vs. Aldis at the PPV and have him walk away with the World title. Murdoch is credible enough, can talk, and has more than enough fans out there to be a good transitional champion even if he is champ for 1-2 months. Then you have Omega show up and challenge Murdoch taking the title from him, which could setup a future match with Aldis where he would get the title back. This is only if the rumors are true that Omega is also going to be taking the NWA World title.

I don't get Adonis and Latimer being named the number one contenders, but the issue is that they have barely any tag teams. If this was the case, why give Adonis the National title? They could have progressed the feud with Murdoch and not having to go that route.

We already did see Clearwater vs. Aldis and not sure that Parrow or Clearwater vs. Aldis will sell the PPV. I think the money really is Murdoch vs. Aldis. Hell, have Murdoch show up in the battle royal and win it as the Midnight Rider II.


----------



## famicommander

Episode 23 - John Corrigan


For today's episode apart of the Creative Control Network, on The Business of the Business podcast w




www.spreaker.com





Business of the Business podcast. The creator of The Wrestling Estate calls BS on Fite saying NWA is doing well, claims that Fite contacted him directly and asked him to cover NWA more because, in their words, "It could use the help."

NWA segment begins around 41:28.


----------



## USAUSA1

That doesn't mean it not doing well because they ask for help. NWA already got the money from them, it's Fite job to make it back. If Fite/Triller was smart, they would pay a social media celebrity to help NWA.

Anything is better than YouTube if you trying to make money.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> That doesn't mean it not doing well because they ask for help. NWA already got the money from them, it's Fite job to make it back. If Fite/Triller was smart, they would pay a social media celebrity to help NWA.
> 
> Anything is better than YouTube if you trying to make money.


We don't know that any money is changing hands in the first place. I'd bet that Fite is simply taking a percentage of each subscription and not exchanging any money upfront.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> We don't know that any money is changing hands in the first place. I'd bet that Fite is simply taking a percentage of each subscription and not exchanging any money upfront.


 It's funny that you assume the best when it's about your favorite promotion, ROH, and you hyperbolise anything related to them, but when it comes to NWA you just assume the worst about them because you hate Corgan.
LOL every time someone says something positive about NWA you just come to tell him that he's wrong. 
If NWA is that small insignificant indie as you claimed before, why do you even bother?


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> It's funny that you assume the best when it's about your favorite promotion, ROH, and you hyperbolise anything related to them, but when it comes to NWA you just assume the worst about them because you hate Corgan.
> LOL every time someone says something positive about NWA you just come to tell him that he's wrong.
> If NWA is that small insignificant indie as you claimed before, why do you even bother?


Let's take stock of the situation.

NWA used to run weekly, now they run three episodes per month.

NWA used to have a decent roster, now almost the entire roster is an aging WWE reject with a belt. They used to get ROH talent like Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabana, Villain Enterprises, and the Briscoes on their shows and now they have Chris Masters, who had been sitting in the dumpster since Impact deposited him there three years ago.

When he bought NWA Billy literally said, "We'd rather have 300,000 free users than 3,000 subscribers." Well, they were only getting around 170,000 Youtube views by the end of Powerrr's run and there's a zero percent chance they have 3,000 paid subscribers. He also said they'd be on television an regularly touring by the end of the first year, which never happened. By the terms Billy himself set forth, they've failed.

MLW was revived the same year Billy bought NWA, by a guy with WAY less money than Billy. MLW has deals with DAZN, BeIN Sports, Fubo Sports, several overseas broadcasters, and Vice and is still talking to Discovery. NWA is now exclusive to a paid subscription service on a tiny streaming outlet that already airs other wrestling shows for free.

This isn't a matter of bias, it's a matter of basic logic. Of course Fite would say publicly that they're doing well. Fite doesn't benefit at all from telling people the truth. But the fact that they would be going out of their way to contact journalism outlets and outright telling them "they could use the help" should be a red flag.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Let's take stock of the situation.
> 
> NWA used to run weekly, now they run three episodes per month.
> 
> NWA used to have a decent roster, now almost the entire roster is an aging WWE reject with a belt. They used to get ROH talent like Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabana, Villain Enterprises, and the Briscoes on their shows and now they have Chris Masters, who had been sitting in the dumpster since Impact deposited him there three years ago.
> 
> When he bought NWA Billy literally said, "We'd rather have 300,000 free users than 3,000 subscribers." Well, they were only getting around 170,000 Youtube views by the end of Powerrr's run and there's a zero percent chance they have 3,000 paid subscribers. He also said they'd be on television an regularly touring by the end of the first year, which never happened. By the terms Billy himself set forth, they've failed.
> 
> MLW was revived the same year Billy bought NWA, by a guy with WAY less money than Billy. MLW has deals with DAZN, BeIN Sports, Fubo Sports, several overseas broadcasters, and Vice and is still talking to Discovery. NWA is now exclusive to a paid subscription service on a tiny streaming outlet that already airs other wrestling shows for free.
> 
> This isn't a matter of bias, it's a matter of basic logic. Of course Fite would say publicly that they're doing well. Fite doesn't benefit at all from telling people the truth. But the fact that they would be going out of their way to contact journalism outlets and outright telling them "they could use the help" should be a red flag.


This still doesn't explain anything unless you admit you were a big NWA fan and Corgan failed you. Now you try to not lose any opportunity to talk bad about them because you are frustrated that NWA isn't that big promotion you wanted to be. 

And by the way, I watch ROH because I enjoy mostly the pure wrestling stuff and Rush/Dragon Lee but they are still a niche of a niche and maybe a little bit bigger than NWA as business but way way way less as brand recognition. They are put randomly on some bizarre TV channels that almost no one watches, only to have some wrestling stuff there. NWA's existence can stop now and even after 50 years NWA would still be more famous than a ROH that continued running.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> This still doesn't explain anything unless you admit you were a big NWA fan and Corgan failed you. Now you try to not lose any opportunity to talk bad about them because you are frustrated that NWA isn't that big promotion you wanted to be.
> 
> And by the way, I watch ROH because I enjoy mostly the pure wrestling stuff and Rush/Dragon Lee but they are still a niche of a niche and maybe a little bit bigger than NWA as business but way way way less as brand recognition. They are put randomly on some bizarre TV channels that almost no one watches, only to have some wrestling stuff there. NWA's existence can stop now and even after 50 years NWA would still be more famous than a ROH that continued running.


ROH may be a "little bit" bigger than NWA as a business?

ROH is several orders of magnitude bigger than NWA. NWA is a historical footnote. ROH was getting verified Nielsen numbers of nearly 700,000 viewers per week (173,000 via Destination America, the rest via syndication) in the US alone in 2014-2015 and their COO recently said they are still in the 300-400K range every week. ROH is on literally hundreds of TV outlets. Some obscure, some not so much. Depending on the market they air on Fox, CW, ABC, NBC, CBS, MyNetwork, Bally Sports, Cox Sports, NESN, and/or Stadium on television. Online their show can be seen via Honor Club/rohwrestling.com, Best on the Planet, STIRR, Pluto TV, Fubo TV, Sling, Fite TV, Roku Channel, Plex, Xumo, Twitch, etc. They also have TV deals in foreign countries like Canada, India, Portugal.

Claims like the one you just made are EXACTLY why I keep refuting such nonsense. At BEST a few thousand people worldwide are watching NWA per week.

ROH was paying their women's world champion $25,000 per year while allowing her to take any indie bookings she wanted without a fee and that was still considered a pathetic payscale for a company of that size. The only restriction in her deal was that she couldn't work other TV promotions in the US (at the time the only ones were WWE, MLW, or Impact) and that she had to prioritize ROH dates. Compare that to Thunder Rosa, who during her NWA title reign had to auction off autographed, ring worn gear online just so that she could afford to fix her broken down car in order to drive it to her next indie booking. And then NWA took their 15% of that booking as they do with all their talent. Zicky Dice claimed he was making about $250 per month as their Television Champion. The ROH women's champion was getting literally 10X that for a less restrictive deal and everyone is still pissed at ROH saying she was underpaid.

I keep calling Corgan out because he continuously does this. When he was running a Chicago indie he promised them an AMC TV deal, didn't get it, then bailed. Then he said he was going to buy Impact (which would have been a DISASTER for Impact considering how NWA has turned out so far), but instead got outsmarted by ditzy Dixie Carter. Then he completely fell short on every claim he has made about the NWA so far, but everybody constantly praises him for it. His history in wrestling is to over promise, under deliver. He's a carny to his very core.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> ROH may be a "little bit" bigger than NWA as a business?
> 
> ROH is several orders of magnitude bigger than NWA. NWA is a historical footnote. ROH was getting verified Nielsen numbers of nearly 700,000 viewers per week (173,000 via Destination America, the rest via syndication) in the US alone in 2014-2015 and their COO recently said they are still in the 300-400K range every week. ROH is on literally hundreds of TV outlets. Some obscure, some not so much. Depending on the market they air on Fox, CW, ABC, NBC, CBS, MyNetwork, Bally Sports, Cox Sports, NESN, and/or Stadium on television. Online their show can be seen via Honor Club/rohwrestling.com, Best on the Planet, STIRR, Pluto TV, Fubo TV, Sling, Fite TV, Roku Channel, Plex, Xumo, Twitch, etc. They also have TV deals in foreign countries like Canada, India, Portugal.
> 
> Claims like the one you just made are EXACTLY why I keep refuting such nonsense. At BEST a few thousand people worldwide are watching NWA per week.
> 
> ROH was paying their women's world champion $25,000 per year while allowing her to take any indie bookings she wanted without a fee and that was still considered a pathetic payscale for a company of that size. The only restriction in her deal was that she couldn't work other TV promotions in the US (at the time the only ones were WWE, MLW, or Impact) and that she had to prioritize ROH dates. Compare that to Thunder Rosa, who during her NWA title reign had to auction off autographed, ring worn gear online just so that she could afford to fix her broken down car in order to drive it to her next indie booking. And then NWA took their 15% of that booking as they do with all their talent. Zicky Dice claimed he was making about $250 per month as their Television Champion. The ROH women's champion was getting literally 10X that for a less restrictive deal and everyone is still pissed at ROH saying she was underpaid.
> 
> I keep calling Corgan out because he continuously does this. When he was running a Chicago indie he promised them an AMC TV deal, didn't get it, then bailed. Then he said he was going to buy Impact (which would have been a DISASTER for Impact considering how NWA has turned out so far), but instead got outsmarted by ditzy Dixie Carter. Then he completely fell short on every claim he has made about the NWA so far, but everybody constantly praises him for it. His history in wrestling is to over promise, under deliver. He's a carny to his very core.


Keep lying to yourself that ROH is a big deal. Never was, probably never will be. Before Rush and Dragon Lee signings, the only good thing left after Elite and their buddies departed , was Marty Scurll. 

LOL 700k per week, what's next? Bigger than NXT?


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Keep lying to yourself that ROH is a big deal. Never was, probably never will be. Before Rush and Dragon Lee signings, the only good thing left after Elite and their buddies departed , was Marty Scurll.
> 
> LOL 700k per week, what's next? Bigger than NXT?


That near-700K number was from the same source that reports NXT numbers, Nielsen. That was 2014-2015 with the rise of Bullet Club. The current figures are said to be around half that, in the 300-400K range, but that one is from Joe Koff and not Nielsen. The current figures would place ROH well behind NXT but still ahead of Impact or MLW, both of which are still orders of magnitude ahead of NWA.

People consistently fail to understand the reach of broadcast syndication. Just the cable sports networks alone ROH airs on have a bigger reach than AXS TV or Vice TV. The local syndication outlets have always been the biggest source of viewership for ROH, even when they had a TV deal on the same channel as Impact.

This doesn't mean ROH is a "big deal". The scale here is really, really big. WWE is on the top of the scale and nobody is close. AEW is #2 on the scale and nobody is close to them. ROH and Impact are on the next tier, MLW a tier below, and nobody else is close to them.

This isn't me overstating ROH, this is you underestimating the gulf between a company like ROH and a company like NWA. To say ROH is way bigger than NWA is not to say that ROH is even a pimple on WWE's ass.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> That near-700K number was from the same source that reports NXT numbers, Nielsen. That was 2014-2015 with the rise of Bullet Club. The current figures are said to be around half that, in the 300-400K range, but that one is from Joe Koff and not Nielsen. The current figures would place ROH well behind NXT but still ahead of Impact or MLW, both of which are still orders of magnitude ahead of NWA.
> 
> People consistently fail to understand the reach of broadcast syndication. Just the cable sports networks alone ROH airs on have a bigger reach than AXS TV or Vice TV. The local syndication outlets have always been the biggest source of viewership for ROH, even when they had a TV deal on the same channel as Impact.
> 
> This doesn't mean ROH is a "big deal". The scale here is really, really big. WWE is on the top of the scale and nobody is close. AEW is #2 on the scale and nobody is close to them. ROH and Impact are on the next tier, MLW a tier below, and nobody else is close to them.
> 
> This isn't me overstating ROH, this is you underestimating the gulf between a company like ROH and a company like NWA. To say ROH is way bigger than NWA is not to say that ROH is even a pimple on WWE's ass.


The only real popularity ROH has ever had was because of NJPW, Bullet Club and the Elite. In fact it was something that technically didn't even involve ROH. And all is gone for years. 
Almost no one cares about them, they are just there so the owners can put wrestling content on their channels. It just happens to be ROH, it could have been anyone else. They are artificially being kept in business and not naturally. They are not making enough money to pay every talent they got. They just receive money to stay afloat. 
At least with NWA it is all natural because Corgan will not use much of his own money to keep it alive. NWA is alive because they can stay alive.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> The only real popularity ROH has ever had was because of NJPW, Bullet Club and the Elite. In fact it was something that technically didn't even involve ROH. And all is gone for years.
> Almost no one cares about them, they are just there so the owners can put wrestling content on their channels. It just happens to be ROH, it could have been anyone else. They are artificially being kept in business and not naturally. They are not making enough money to pay every talent they got. They just receive money to stay afloat.
> At least with NWA it is all natural because Corgan will not use much of his own money to keep it alive. NWA is alive because they can stay alive.


You have that backwards.

Bullet Club and NJPW blew up in the US after AJ Styles and the Young Bucks joined Bullet Club and started appearing weekly in Bullet Club gear on ROH television. Styles was mostly appearing for NJPW at the time but the Young Bucks were always signed to ROH, not NJPW. The same goes for Adam Cole, Adam Page, Cody Rhodes, and Marty Scurll. Kenny Omega was the only member of The Elite that was signed to NJPW. Nobody in the US watched NJPW until then. 

The English commentary, the NJPW on AXS TV show, and NJPW World came AFTER the ROH relationship. Before ROH there was no official way to watch NJPW content in the US and there was no way to watch it in English.

You are correct that ROH was purchased mostly for cheap content on Sinclair's platforms. However, Sinclair has the means to acquire pretty much any kind of content they want. If ROH weren't doing well for them they'd shut it down in a heartbeat and do something else. They're not a charity and there's no special reason they're dedicated to ROH other than that the ROH purchase has worked out for them. They continuously add ROH programming to the new platforms they buy or create. They wouldn't keep doing that if ROH were doing poorly on the platforms it's already on.

Further, most of the major wrestling promotions in the world are owned or co-owned by multimedia platform owners that only own them because they need cheap content for their outlets.

ROH - Sinclair Broadcast Group
Impact - Anthem
NJPW and STARDOM - Bushiroad and TV Asahi (10% of NJPW only)
DDT, NOAH, TJP, Ganbare - CyberAgent
Dragon Gate - Gaora

All of those promotions are pretty much in the same situation. They're all owned by companies that own TV networks, streaming services, social media platforms, etc. There's a reason those promotions are the ones those companies bought. Do you think Anthem or Sinclair couldn't have bought NWA if they wanted to? Why do you think they bought Impact and ROH instead?

And we know for a fact that NWA has never turned a profit under Billy. Dave Lagana was quoted prior to the pandemic shutdown as saying they were "hoping" to turn a profit in 6 months IF they could increase sponsorships, ticket sales, merch sales, booking fees (this is one of their biggest revenue streams; taking money from the pockets of their talent), and PPV sales. We know the ticket sales went to zero like most promotions. They've only run one PPV since that interview. The merch link on their website has been broken for six months or more so they're probably not moving a lot of merch. The indie scene is almost dead and their roster has been severely depleted so there's no way booking fees have increased.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> You have that backwards.
> 
> Bullet Club and NJPW blew up in the US after AJ Styles and the Young Bucks joined Bullet Club and started appearing weekly in Bullet Club gear on ROH television. Styles was mostly appearing for NJPW at the time but the Young Bucks were always signed to ROH, not NJPW. The same goes for Adam Cole, Adam Page, Cody Rhodes, and Marty Scurll. Kenny Omega was the only member of The Elite that was signed to NJPW. Nobody in the US watched NJPW until then.
> 
> The English commentary, the NJPW on AXS TV show, and NJPW World came AFTER the ROH relationship. Before ROH there was no official way to watch NJPW content in the US and there was no way to watch it in English.
> 
> You are correct that ROH was purchased mostly for cheap content on Sinclair's platforms. However, Sinclair has the means to acquire pretty much any kind of content they want. If ROH weren't doing well for them they'd shut it down in a heartbeat and do something else. They're not a charity and there's no special reason they're dedicated to ROH other than that the ROH purchase has worked out for them. They continuously add ROH programming to the new platforms they buy or create. They wouldn't keep doing that if ROH were doing poorly on the platforms it's already on.
> 
> Further, most of the major wrestling promotions in the world are owned or co-owned by multimedia platform owners that only own them because they need cheap content for their outlets.
> 
> ROH - Sinclair Broadcast Group
> Impact - Anthem
> NJPW and STARDOM - Bushiroad and TV Asahi (10% of NJPW only)
> DDT, NOAH, TJP, Ganbare - CyberAgent
> Dragon Gate - Gaora
> 
> All of those promotions are pretty much in the same situation. They're all owned by companies that own TV networks, streaming services, social media platforms, etc. There's a reason those promotions are the ones those companies bought. Do you think Anthem or Sinclair couldn't have bought NWA if they wanted to? Why do you think they bought Impact and ROH instead?
> 
> And we know for a fact that NWA has never turned a profit under Billy. Dave Lagana was quoted prior to the pandemic shutdown as saying they were "hoping" to turn a profit in 6 months IF they could increase sponsorships, ticket sales, merch sales, booking fees (this is one of their biggest revenue streams; taking money from the pockets of their talent), and PPV sales. We know the ticket sales went to zero like most promotions. They've only run one PPV since that interview. The merch link on their website has been broken for six months or more so they're probably not moving a lot of merch. The indie scene is almost dead and their roster has been severely depleted so there's no way booking fees have increased.


ROH is still charity, only a few people can get them, myself included because of my mentions before. The only bit of popularity they had was because of Bullet Club, Elite, NJPW. 
NWA is still alive because of the fans paying money alongside with Corgan. 

Impact is also some kind of charity and MLW is a natural growing company that can't even be compared to ROH and Impact simply because they are not charity.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> ROH is still charity, only a few people can get them, myself included because of my mentions before. The only bit of popularity they had was because of Bullet Club, Elite, NJPW.
> NWA is still alive because of the fans paying money alongside with Corgan.
> 
> Impact is also some kind of charity and MLW is a natural growing company that can't even be compared to ROH and Impact simply because they are not charity.


Again, for Impact and ROH to continue to exist they have to be providing some value to their parent companies. NJPW wasn't even a blip on the radar in the US until the ROH deal, and AEW launched primarily off of All In, a show that was promoted primarily on ROH television.

Literally anybody in the world can watch ROH or Impact for free every single week. NWA's audience is limited to people who are willing to pay on a tiny streaming service that already airs other shows (including ROH) for free. The sole outlet for NWA is one of literally HUNDREDS for ROH TV.

And again, NWA loses money. It's literally just a crazy rich kid's vanity project.

And again, Impact and ROH operate on the scale of hundreds OF thousands. NWA operates on the scale of hundreds OR thousands, at best.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Again, for Impact and ROH to continue to exist they have to be providing some value to their parent companies. NJPW wasn't even a blip on the radar in the US until the ROH deal, and AEW launched primarily off of All In, a show that was promoted primarily on ROH television.
> 
> Literally anybody in the world can watch ROH or Impact for free every single week. NWA's audience is limited to people who are willing to pay on a tiny streaming service that already airs other shows (including ROH) for free. The sole outlet for NWA is one of literally HUNDREDS for ROH TV.
> 
> And again, NWA loses money. It's literally just a crazy rich kid's vanity project.
> 
> And again, Impact and ROH operate on the scale of hundreds OF thousands. NWA operates on the scale of hundreds OR thousands, at best.


Mostly, the value is their own existence to show random wrestling content on owner's channels. 
NWA is naturally kept alive by fans and Corgan.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Mostly, the value is their own existence to show random wrestling content on owner's channels.
> NWA is naturally kept alive by fans and Corgan.


It isn't "random" wrestling content. It's specific. As in, they purchased Impact and ROH specifically because they thought people would watch that. There were many other, much cheaper promotions out there including the NWA. They didn't buy those.

Do you honestly think more fans spend money on NWA than Impact or ROH?
Impact and ROH have weekly TV, both domestically and internationally, traditional and streaming
Impact and ROH have regular PPVs
Impact and ROH have functional merchandise stores with new merch on a weekly basis
Impact and ROH have their own streaming services that are a MUCH better deal than Powerrr
Impact and ROH will soon return to normal touring where they go nationwide and internationally

NWA is kept alive because Corgan doesn't mind losing money on it. Probably because he pays the talent so little that it's a drop in the bucket to a guy like him. $250 per month for a guy carrying one of your belts is shameful.

NWA is such small potatoes that they're scared of Championship Wrestling From Atlanta. Billy ghosted David Marquez, who helped produce Powerrr and did interviews for them, and Nick Aldis blocked him on Twitter for starting a small time indie in Atlanta. NWA is a regional indie.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> It isn't "random" wrestling content. It's specific. As in, they purchased Impact and ROH specifically because they thought people would watch that. There were many other, much cheaper promotions out there including the NWA. They didn't buy those.
> 
> Do you honestly think more fans spend money on NWA than Impact or ROH?
> Impact and ROH have weekly TV, both domestically and internationally, traditional and streaming
> Impact and ROH have regular PPVs
> Impact and ROH have functional merchandise stores with new merch on a weekly basis
> Impact and ROH have their own streaming services that are a MUCH better deal than Powerrr
> Impact and ROH will soon return to normal touring where they go nationwide and internationally
> 
> NWA is kept alive because Corgan doesn't mind losing money on it. Probably because he pays the talent so little that it's a drop in the bucket to a guy like him. $250 per month for a guy carrying one of your belts is shameful.
> 
> NWA is such small potatoes that they're scared of Championship Wrestling From Atlanta. Billy ghosted David Marquez, who helped produce Powerrr and did interviews for them, and Nick Aldis blocked him on Twitter for starting a small time indie in Atlanta. NWA is a regional indie.


Mostly, the value is their own existence to show random wrestling content on owner's channels.
NWA is naturally kept alive by fans and Corgan.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Mostly, the value is their own existence to show random wrestling content on owner's channels.
> NWA is naturally kept alive by fans and Corgan.


Again, you keep saying this but it has no meaning.

NWA loses money. Fact.

More people spend money on Impact and ROH than NWA. Fact.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Again, you keep saying this but it has no meaning.
> 
> NWA loses money. Fact.
> 
> More people spend money on Impact and ROH than NWA. Fact.


ROH and Impact are mostly charity and nothing big deal, they are small promotions. Fact. 

MLW isn't big but its a naturally growing promotion and it stil grows. Fact. 

NWA is small but it is still running because of its fans and Corgan. Fact.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> ROH and Impact are mostly charity and nothing big deal, they are small promotions. Fact.
> 
> MLW isn't big but its a naturally growing promotion and it stil grows. Fact.
> 
> NWA is small but it is still running because of its fans and Corgan. Fact.


You don't seem to understand how large companies work. If Impact and ROH weren't successful ventures for Anthem and Sinclair respectively, they'd have been abandoned long ago. They are much larger and more expensive to run than NWA. Their parent companies didn't end up with billion dollar or multi-billion dollar valuations by throwing good money after bad in the long term.

They didn't pick Impact or ROH out of a hat when they decided to buy a wrestling promotion. NWA was sitting out there for the taking when those deals were made.

And it also falls apart pretty quickly when a media company buys a wrestling promotion for content and it doesn't work out. Look at what happened to Lucha Underground, which was majority owned by MGM via United Artists which also owned El Rey Network. Look at what happened to Wrestling Society X, which was fully funded by MTV.

You can put a show on as many platforms as you want but if nobody watches it, it goes away fast. 

Anthem and Sinclair can put any kind of content they want on their networks. There's a reason they chose wrestling. And they could afford to buy pretty much any wresting company that existed on planet earth when they bought them except WWE, NJPW, or CMLL. There's a reason they chose Impact and ROH.

There's also a reason none of these companies chose NWA. Not to buy and not to partner with.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> You don't seem to understand how large companies work. If Impact and ROH weren't successful ventures for Anthem and Sinclair respectively, they'd have been abandoned long ago. They are much larger and more expensive to run than NWA. Their parent companies didn't end up with billion dollar or multi-billion dollar valuations by throwing good money after bad in the long term.
> 
> They didn't pick Impact or ROH out of a hat when they decided to buy a wrestling promotion. NWA was sitting out there for the taking when those deals were made.
> 
> And it also falls apart pretty quickly when a media company buys a wrestling promotion for content and it doesn't work out. Look at what happened to Lucha Underground, which was majority owned by MGM via United Artists which also owned El Rey Network. Look at what happened to Wrestling Society X, which was fully funded by MTV.
> 
> You can put a show on as many platforms as you want but if nobody watches it, it goes away fast.
> 
> Anthem and Sinclair can put any kind of content they want on their networks. There's a reason they chose wrestling. And they could afford to buy pretty much any wresting company that existed on planet earth when they bought them except WWE, NJPW, or CMLL. There's a reason they chose Impact and ROH.
> 
> There's also a reason none of these companies chose NWA. Not to buy and not to partner with.


Dude, you were pretending ROH is a big deal, when it's not. All this while taking shots at NWA, not only here but in other threads too, even though they were not the subject. 
Again, NWA may be small but they are still alive because of its fans and owner. 
ROH is also small, yet bigger than current NWA, because they are just given money to stay alive and to produce random content. They weren't given money for a TV deal like AEW, they were cheaply purchased by someone who owns a lot of obscure TV channels only to put some wrestling on them. 

They are no national promotion, they are just an obscure promotion like the channels where they are broadcasted.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Dude, you were pretending ROH is a big deal, when it's not. All this while taking shots at NWA, not only here but in other threads too, even though they were not the subject.
> Again, NWA may be small but they are still alive because of its fans and owner.
> ROH is also small, yet bigger than current NWA, because they are just given money to stay alive and to produce random content. They weren't given money for a TV deal like AEW, they were cheaply purchased by someone who owns a lot of obscure TV channels only to put some wrestling on them.
> 
> They are no national promotion, they are just an obscure promotion like the channels where they are broadcasted.


You're delusional, and delusions like this are why I continue to make these posts.

If WWE is a 1000 on the scale, AEW is somewhere in the 200s or 300s. Impact and ROH would be somewhere in the double digits. NWA is less than a fraction of 1, but NWA fans act like they're on par with any promotion except WWE or AEW.

The reality is NWA is a crazy rich kid's play thing, it has not made money since he bought it, and it's significantly less popular today than it was a year ago.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> You're delusional, and delusions like this are why I continue to make these posts.
> 
> If WWE is a 1000 on the scale, AEW is somewhere in the 200s or 300s. Impact and ROH would be somewhere in the double digits. NWA is less than a fraction of 1, but NWA fans act like they're on par with any promotion except WWE or AEW.
> 
> The reality is NWA is a crazy rich kid's play thing, it has not made money since he bought it, and it's significantly less popular today than it was a year ago.


The reality is that you are just frustrated about a little promotion like NWA for no reason. 
Other reality is that ROH is also a small promotion even though you hyperbolise them because they are your favorites. 
And yet another reality is that NWA's name will never disappear even if the promotion would and almost no one will remember about ROH after 2 years if they will stop running.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> The reality is that you are just frustrated about a little promotion like NWA for no reason.
> Other reality is that ROH is also a small promotion even though you hyperbolise them because they are your favorites.
> And yet another reality is that NWA's name will never disappear even if the promotion would and almost no one will remember about ROH after 2 years if they will stop running.


99.9999% of people on the planet think about Ice Cube and Eazy-E when they see the NWA letters.

I'm a grown ass man and the only time the NWA was relevant in my lifetime was during their brief affiliation with TNA.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> 99.9999% of people on the planet think about Ice Cube and Eazy-E when they see the NWA letters.
> 
> I'm a grown ass man and the only time the NWA was relevant in my lifetime was during their brief affiliation with TNA.


NWA was more relevant during TNA days than ROH will ever be.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> NWA was more relevant during TNA days than ROH will ever be.


Then why did TNA grow exponentially after the split while NWA withered away to almost nothing?

WCW blew up bigtime after the NWA split.
ECW blew up bigtime after the NWA split.
TNA blew up bigtime after the NWA split.

Why were all those brands much more popular post-NWA than during their NWA days if the NWA brand is so valuable?


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Then why did TNA grow exponentially after the split while NWA withered away to almost nothing?
> 
> WCW blew up bigtime after the NWA split.
> ECW blew up bigtime after the NWA split.
> TNA blew up bigtime after the NWA split.
> 
> Why were all those brands much more popular post-NWA than during their NWA days if the NWA brand is so valuable?


LOL it had nothing to do with using NWA's titles or not. TNA was what it was and they did grow a little but not exponentially 😄 😂 

They just started the company using NWA's titles to gain prestige faster rather than using their own but the champions also had to defend the titles outside TNA and after some years this just wasn't feasible for TNA, so they parted ways. 
During that time the NWA was still an alliance and governing body, not a promotion like it is today. 

All you do with these examples is to prove the point that the NWA brand has power since it was able to give the boost to all these promotions in 3 different decades 😄😄😄😂😂😂


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL it had nothing to do with using NWA's titles or not. TNA was what it was and they did grow a little but not exponentially 😄 😂
> 
> They just started the company using NWA's titles to gain prestige faster rather than using their own but the champions also had to defend the titles outside TNA and after some years this just wasn't feasible for TNA, so they parted ways.
> During that time the NWA was still an alliance and governing body, not a promotion like it is today.
> 
> All you do with these examples is to prove the point that the NWA brand has power since it was able to give the boost to all these promotions in 3 different decades 😄😄😄😂😂😂


It didn't boost them, though. All of them were better off without the NWA and the NWA has only been relevant when attached to them.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> It didn't boost them, though. All of them were better off without the NWA and the NWA has only been relevant when attached to them.


They gave the good start to all of them. But again, they weren't a promotion as they are today. They were an alliance, with a governing body and those 3 promotions at that time were the biggest members of the alliance.


----------



## Dave Santos

famicommander said:


> Billy doesn't cater to SJWs. He says bigoted nonsense on podcasts regularly and books sexual harassers and domestic abusers like Tyrus, Bram, Taryn Terrell, etc. Not to mention he had Dave Lagana (who regularly retweeted white nationalist propaganda and got his own speaking out allegation) and Jim Cornette (who constantly says racist crap) all over his programming until it became time to scapegoat them.


He was also on the Alex Jones show for an hour talking about globalism and the elites. But personally im not one of those who boycott singers or actors for their beliefs. If i like the product i watch. Vince Mcmahon has a sketchy history and many wwe wrestlers do, but if I enjoy the product i would still watch it. Just hoping the Nwa gets on a consistent schedule.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dave Santos said:


> He was also on the Alex Jones show for an hour talking about globalism and the elites. But personally im not one of those who boycott singers or actors for their beliefs. If i like the product i watch. Vince Mcmahon has a sketchy history and many wwe wrestlers do, but if I enjoy the product i would still watch it. Just hoping the Nwa gets on a consistent schedule.


Exactly


----------



## Outlaw91

Finally this was pinned. I wonder what @famicommander does think about it.


----------



## USAUSA1

Good show this week,bad finish. Like an episode of Nitro. Billy is not a good booker.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> Finally this was pinned. I wonder what @famicommander does think about it.


Honestly Outlaw, who even cares. I don't mean to be rude man, but you two really clogged up like 1-1.5 pages worth of posts with the back and forth. To me this is inviting more back and forth banter that buries any talk that has to do with the product itself.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Honestly Outlaw, who even cares. I don't mean to be rude man, but you two really clogged up like 1-1.5 pages worth of posts with the back and forth. To me this is inviting more back and forth banter that buries any talk that has to do with the product itself.


I know it was wrong but I just couldn't resist seeing the guy pissing all over NWA regularly and for no real reason. 
This doesn't stop the others to talk about the things that matter, though.


----------



## shandcraig

the product has indeed taken a huge dive in quality across the board compared to when it first started. sounds like enough people are watching on fite which is good news of course. I do think nwa is going to change a lot again and likely move away from the retro feel and make powerrr modern at some point. the announce team is trash now except for joe as hes amazing. 


billy needs to stop being a social justice warrior or his product is not going to grow. I wanat nwa to do well and grow


----------



## USAUSA1

Fami was right about the NWA. Billy have no idea of what he is doing. Nick Aldis is turning into Jeff Jarrett. I don't these guys lasting longer. Slice Boogie already looking for work in other promotions.


----------



## 3venflow

Not saying it just because I like AEW, but having Aldis drop the belt to Cody again would be the best move for NWA.

1. Cody vs. Aldis would be a huge match for NWA PPV. Omega vs. Swann spiked IMPACT's PPV numbers and this is arguably a bigger match even if NWA doesn't have as much visibility as IMPACT.
2. Get them more exposure than they have in years by having Cody parade the belt on Dynamite and talk about its legacy.
3. Cody can defend the belt on NWA PPVs for x amount of months.
4. Like Omega in IMPACT, Cody can do some angles on NWA TV which might mean more FITE TV subs.
5. Eventually, someone will get the rub of beating Cody.
6. Cody is a Rhodes. If NWA can't do something with that, then...

The alternative is what... Trevor Murdoch?


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Fami was right about the NWA. Billy have no idea of what he is doing. Nick Aldis is turning into Jeff Jarrett. I don't these guys lasting longer. Slice Boogie already looking for work in other promotions.



I think Billy does but there's 2 issues. He doesn't wanna spend any money so it's just an indy promotion pretending to be bigger. Other 8s he's clearly heavily focused on being politically correct which is just going to damage your product instead of just focusing on your product. Nwa is a great brand and I hope when fans return it can turn to something. In my view he needs to get out of that studio asap and get on the road. They had a good size ppv venue Gateway Center Arena just when covid hit so that's what he needs again


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Not saying it just because I like AEW, but having Aldis drop the belt to Cody again would be the best move for NWA.
> 
> 1. Cody vs. Aldis would be a huge match for NWA PPV. Omega vs. Swann spiked IMPACT's PPV numbers and this is arguably a bigger match even if NWA doesn't have as much visibility as IMPACT.
> 2. Get them more exposure than they have in years by having Cody parade the belt on Dynamite and talk about its legacy.
> 3. Cody can defend the belt on NWA PPVs for x amount of months.
> 4. Like Omega in IMPACT, Cody can do some angles on NWA TV which might mean more FITE TV subs.
> 5. Eventually, someone will get the rub of beating Cody.
> 6. Cody is a Rhodes. If NWA can't do something with that, then...
> 
> The alternative is what... Trevor Murdoch?


I agree with everything you said. Plus Cody vs Aldis III has to happen since it's 1-1.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Fami was right about the NWA. Billy have no idea of what he is doing. Nick Aldis is turning into Jeff Jarrett. I don't these guys lasting longer. Slice Boogie already looking for work in other promotions.





3venflow said:


> Not saying it just because I like AEW, but having Aldis drop the belt to Cody again would be the best move for NWA.
> 
> 1. Cody vs. Aldis would be a huge match for NWA PPV. Omega vs. Swann spiked IMPACT's PPV numbers and this is arguably a bigger match even if NWA doesn't have as much visibility as IMPACT.
> 2. Get them more exposure than they have in years by having Cody parade the belt on Dynamite and talk about its legacy.
> 3. Cody can defend the belt on NWA PPVs for x amount of months.
> 4. Like Omega in IMPACT, Cody can do some angles on NWA TV which might mean more FITE TV subs.
> 5. Eventually, someone will get the rub of beating Cody.
> 6. Cody is a Rhodes. If NWA can't do something with that, then...
> 
> The alternative is what... Trevor Murdoch?





Outlaw91 said:


> I agree with everything you said. Plus Cody vs Aldis III has to happen since it's 1-1.


I think you guys have nailed it on the head with everything you are saying and the NWA. We are about 2 months in since they have been back and while the shows have been somewhat enjoyable, they are not giving us any good indication on where they are heading and what is the overall plan? 

Having Cody win the title from Aldis would be a great idea, especially now to bring that Rhodes legacy back to the NWA. I have a feeling that come June, at When Our Shadow Falls PPV, we may see Omega come out and challenge Aldis to add another belt to his collection.


----------



## shandcraig

i cant see aew getting that heavily involved with nwa. well i mean with kenny doing the belt collector maybe he will win the nwa belt. hes better off winning it over cody.


----------



## USAUSA1

Much better episode this week and no Nick Aldis.


----------



## kovs27

I wish Joe Galli didn't pretend that the end of the main event wasn't messed up. Odinson kicked out right after two and it wasn't even close. You could always turn it into a positive for something else down the line rather than do a half assed job trying to cover it up. 

Other than that another easy episode to watch that flew by.


----------



## USAUSA1

They need to put the belts on War Kings asap.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> They need to put the belts on War Kings asap.


Agreed. Kratos and Stevens aren't doing much for me and then add that Adonis and Latimer are a joke of a team. Where is Royce Isaacs, he has been MIA from AEW, might as well bring him back.


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Agreed. Kratos and Stevens aren't doing much for me and then add that Adonis and Latimer are a joke of a team. Where is Royce Isaacs, he has been MIA from AEW, might as well bring him back.


I think Royce is in Japan?


----------



## shandcraig

hows the shows going ? still have not been able to pull myself back into it. these promotions need fans


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I think Royce is in Japan?


I just checked and he's been on AEW Elevation a week ago. I'm a week behind on Elevation so looks like he has been on there and NJPW Strong.


----------



## 3venflow

Royce wrestled Ren Narita of NJPW on Elevation tonight.

Last week he was in a pretty big match teaming with Danny Limelight vs. Moxley/Kingston.

And he also wrestled Chris Dickinson in a 20 minute match on an indie show which is free on YouTube (main event near the end).


----------



## Outlaw91

I think last night's show was enjoyable even though the battle royal felt kind of weird, not for the rules but for being so rushed up. 
They have to put the belt on Murdoch if the plan is for Omega to also take the NWA World title and then for Aldis to take it back. It will also be nice because Murdoch is one of Harley's guy and he is popular enough to be a face transitional champion. 
I guess they are going for a 3 way dance for the Women's title, Pope vs Tyrus for the TV title and there will also be matches for the Tag titles and for the now vacant National title. 
But their PPV is in 11 days and we only officially know one match. This is poor business if they expect to attract more buys. I may have understood this for their previous PPV but not for this one. The price is also too high, 10 dollars would have been decent but 20 dollars is too much for a company that still tries to build it's audience and the fans already have to pay for the weekly show.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I think last night's show was enjoyable even though the battle royal felt kind of weird, not for the rules but for being so rushed up.
> They have to put the belt on Murdoch if the plan is for Omega to also take the NWA World title and then for Aldis to take it back. It will also be nice because Murdoch is one of Harley's guy and he is popular enough to be a face transitional champion.
> I guess they are going for a 3 way dance for the Women's title, Pope vs Tyrus for the TV title and there will also be matches for the Tag titles and for the now vacant National title.
> But their PPV is in 11 days and we only officially know one match. This is poor business if they expect to attract more buys. I may have understood this for their previous PPV but not for this one. The price is also too high, 10 dollars would have been decent but 20 dollars is too much for a company that still tries to build it's audience and the fans already have to pay for the weekly show.


Aldis has been getting stale as the champ and Murdoch would make a good transitional champion. They should put the title on Murdoch, and if Omega is to also to win the NWA title they should build that match to the next PPV.

I still haven't watched this weeks episode yet, but what is going on with the National title and why was it vacated?

Agreed, the PPV should of been $10-15 tops and with the lack of promotion for this oddly named PPV the NWA is not doing themselves any favors.


----------



## 3venflow

Is there any real suggestion that Kenny is going to invade the NWA for the title? I mean, obviously it'd fit in with his current gimmick, but the working relationship between AEW and NWA doesn't seem as active as the AEW/IMPACT one. Though NWA could make good use of some AEW talent in need of experience.

I still think Cody would be better suited as the invader, but Kenny could do the job too and Kenny vs. Aldis would probably do NWA's PPV record down the line.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> I still haven't watched this weeks episode yet, but what is going on with the National title and why was it vacated?


They had a battle royal to name a new challenger for Aldis but current champions weren't allowed in. So Adonis relinquished the title to be able to participate, kind of stupid.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Is there any real suggestion that Kenny is going to invade the NWA for the title?


I think he posted somewhere on social media a Thanos like drawing where only NWA and NJPW gold slots were empty.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> They had a battle royal to name a new challenger for Aldis but current champions weren't allowed in. So Adonis relinquished the title to be able to participate, kind of stupid.


LOL! That is very stupid. The stuff they keep doing with the titles in NWA since coming back is really idiotic. It seems like only the TV and Tag Titles have some kind of sensible storylines going for them right now. The rest just seem like all over the place. The Women's title doesn't count since Deeb was out with an injury, but did they even say that the title is being defended at the next PPV?

I'll catch up today with this week's episode.



Outlaw91 said:


> I think he posted somewhere on social media a Thanos like drawing where only NWA and NJPW gold slots were empty.


Yeah, I think he had NWA, NJPW, and maybe ROH on there.......but I could be wrong on ROH. With there being 6 Infinity Stones:

1-AEW World title
2-Impact/TNA World titles
3-AAA Mega Title
4-NWA?
5-IWGP?
6-ROH?


Another thing that I noticed is during the School of Morton commercials, the graphics shows 8 time World Tag Team Champion while when Morton is sitting on the window sill of his school, the graphic on the window shows 9 time World Tag Team Champions. Surprised they haven't noticed this error yet?


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Yeah, I think he had NWA, NJPW, and maybe ROH on there.......but I could be wrong on ROH. With there being 6 Infinity Stones:
> 
> 1-AEW World title
> 2-Impact/TNA World titles
> 3-AAA Mega Title
> 4-NWA?
> 5-IWGP?
> 6-ROH?












He may have a hidden finger but I doubt it will be ROH. It will actually be funny if it is ROH. 

I didn't pay too much attention to Morton's school advertisement but I have to say Austin Idol's ones are pretty funny. I think he should have been used by other wrestling companies as a manager in the past years.


----------



## USAUSA1

At this point Nwa need a shot in the arm. Omega or Murdoch, the belt need to get off Aldis.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lots of new names debuting. Mecha Wolf/Mr. 450 is a steal in my opinion. Surprise mlw didn't sign him when they had the chance. He is only 33 years old.

Fans are coming back as well.

Things are looking better.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> At this point Nwa need a shot in the arm. Omega or Murdoch, the belt need to get off Aldis.



Until they can perform in front of bigger crowds than that nwa studio I don't see it changing hands. I'm sure we will get a couple road ppvs happening outside of the studio like they planned just when covid hit. Hopefully what they do is once ppvs hit the road they can just tape many episodes of content in the same venue the following night with crowds. The studio is running its course. Billy should stop trying to protect nwa so much and just let loose and let the nwa belt be on aew. It's just making no one realize the belts even around


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> At this point Nwa need a shot in the arm. Omega or Murdoch, the belt need to get off Aldis.


We will know for sure come Sunday. Hopefully Murdoch wins the title and then we get Omega to come out at the end of the PPV so they can start some kind of program. Aldis has done a good job carrying this company, but he has also become a bore. I fear that Aldis will win here because I can see Kamille walking away with the Women's title and then Adonis and Latimer getting the tag titles so they can get their high off of Strictly Business having all the main titles.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> We will know for sure come Sunday. Hopefully Murdoch wins the title and then we get Omega to come out at the end of the PPV so they can start some kind of program. Aldis has done a good job carrying this company, but he has also become a bore. I fear that Aldis will win here because I can see Kamille walking away with the Women's title and then Adonis and Latimer getting the tag titles so they can get their high off of Strictly Business having all the main titles.



it would be a mistake to drop the belt from him at a ppv hardly anyone will be watching. better to try and gain some hype for a later date thats on the road or something.


----------



## USAUSA1

We more likely to see Cody before Omega.


----------



## shandcraig

So does anyone know why Tim storm was put on the announce team in the first place? I loved him as a wrestler and hope he's not done for good. That being said I love him as an announcer and Joe are a perfect combo. Tim is more calm and Joe has a good voice being more explosive. No reason to have 3 people and I feel Velvet is terrible and flat and feels forced that Shes reacting. Plus feels like just Billy being a social Justice warrior.

I mentioned this about Tim way back but fertile bringing it up again. Anyways she's gotta go


----------



## Wolf Mark

Naa I disagree about taking the title off Aldis. He is essentialy the NWA, he is what the brand is all about. I know Murdoch is old school and think the World of him but Aldis makes the brand sing. Back in NWA Powerrr on You Tube, whatever storylines with whatever other wrestlers, once Aldis took the mic everything went right. It felt right, it felt like the NWA. (Although I'd rather if he went back to be a tweener rather than a full on heel). Him being Champ for so long is makes the title more important. Also he should never drop it to Omega. The title is too important for that. 

Also I think Murdoch should go heel and be closer to Dick Murdoch, a old school vet teaching the young ones some manners. This is when he could be champ. Making him a ruthless MF.


----------



## Wolf Mark

USAUSA1 said:


> Good show this week,bad finish. Like an episode of Nitro. Billy is not a good booker.


Completely disagree. His booking is what keeps the brand alive. It's what made NWA Powerrr the best wrestling on TV. Better booking than any other promotions outthere.


----------



## USAUSA1

I hated the booking of the main event and hopefully it's get better going forward. 

Nwa actually have a solid roster building with the additions of JTG,BESTIA666,MechaWolf, Kylie Rae,Sam Adonis.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> Completely disagree. His booking is what keeps the brand alive. It's what made NWA Powerrr the best wrestling on TV. Better booking than any other promotions outthere.



i understand what you're saying but i personally dont think people are watching nwa because of match booking if thats what you're referring to. I think billy has a big vision of nwa and we're yet to see him even come close to touching that. I think hes being insanely careful with money spending which makes a lot of sense. like just when covid hit he had plans for a really good ppv on the road in a good size venue. that was really the start of his journey and i think his vision wont start to come to life until he can have a few ppvs a year booked in those size venues and than do tapings in the same place.

im rambling sorry but i think people are interested in nwa because of what hes trying to do which is make nwa feel like a prestigious glorious brand that is the oldest promotion there is and using the classic belts with some heritage but with a moder twist. people like this and people like the eye he has for talent. That being said i think the look he uses for his ppvs are much more fitting and i hope once he gets out of that mini studio he uses that again. the old powerrr look is getting old. he should have that prestigious feel but bring his own modern style to it.

even though nwa is pretty much nothing and so small it still gives you that important feel. they should use the 70th anniversary event look they used more often. feels traditional but not cheesy


----------



## Aedubya

Aldis v Omega soon please


----------



## Asuka842

Overall, the PPV was pretty good. But the finish to that main event was AWFUL!!


----------



## shandcraig

Aedubya said:


> Aldis v Omega soon please


i just dont understand why billy is half assing this partnership. Hes so afraid of proecting his brand but if more of the nwa brand was mixed with aew it would benefit nwa. 

i just thought of something but AEW should have a show that is based on every promotion willing to work together could be on it but aew is the main brand. imagine all these different belts on one big platform.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> i understand what you're saying but i personally dont think people are watching nwa because of match booking if thats what you're referring to. I think billy has a big vision of nwa and we're yet to see him even come close to touching that. I think hes being insanely careful with money spending which makes a lot of sense. like just when covid hit he had plans for a really good ppv on the road in a good size venue. that was really the start of his journey and i think his vision wont start to come to life until he can have a few ppvs a year booked in those size venues and than do tapings in the same place.
> 
> im rambling sorry but i think people are interested in nwa because of what hes trying to do which is make nwa feel like a prestigious glorious brand that is the oldest promotion there is and using the classic belts with some heritage but with a moder twist. people like this and people like the eye he has for talent. That being said i think the look he uses for his ppvs are much more fitting and i hope once he gets out of that mini studio he uses that again. the old powerrr look is getting old. he should have that prestigious feel but bring his own modern style to it.
> 
> even though nwa is pretty much nothing and so small it still gives you that important feel. they should use the 70th anniversary event look they used more often. feels traditional but not cheesy
> 
> 
> View attachment 102330


How is the studio look getting old when he just created the concept? That's what he always wanted to do like the NWA in the 80s. I think using the old concept in a modern way has great potential. The small environment is the key. The fans are close to the wrestlers and the camera is close to the wrestlers when they perform and since the NWA is promo-heavy, it's important that the podiums be close to the fans when the wrestlers are doing promos. You can do the bigger arena when it's PPV events.


----------



## Outlaw91

I hope they keep the studio for Powerrr (with the old setup including crowd, very soon I hope) and held the PPVs in bigger venues.


----------



## shandcraig

yeah for now thats fine but once he tours they gotta do ppvs on the road. just saying it logically for growth would make more sense having the powerrr tapings in the same ppv venue. I mean the old school vibe is cool and it can only take him so far being a gimmick instead of focusing on growth. some still like it but many have said they feel the old school moment was fun but they are over it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> yeah for now thats fine but once he tours they gotta do ppvs on the road. just saying it logically for growth would make more sense having the powerrr tapings in the same ppv venue. I mean the old school vibe is cool and it can only take him so far being a gimmick instead of focusing on growth. some still like it but many have said they feel the old school moment was fun but they are over it.


In my opinion the studio wrestling concept is better than AEW and WWE in every way as a TV show. Cause it's more focused and I believe that weekly wrestling shows should be promo-heavy and short matches. It flows better and it's also better to define the characters better which is a huge issue for AEW. Weekly shows should be used to build up to big matches, that is all it should be. So when you get to the match, you have had your proper build, you know the characters well. And then when the matches happens, it means more. Better than long heatless TV matches. 

Not to mention doing that make it fresher and different than any other wrestling promotions outthere. When you turn on Dynamite, it's basically the same thing as WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> In my opinion the studio wrestling concept is better than AEW and WWE in every way as a TV show. Cause it's more focused and I believe that weekly wrestling shows should be promo-heavy and short matches. It flows better and it's also better to define the characters better which is a huge issue for AEW. Weekly shows should be used to build up to big matches, that is all it should be. So when you get to the match, you have had your proper build, you know the characters well. And then when the matches happens, it means more. Better than long heatless TV matches.
> 
> Not to mention doing that make it fresher and different than any other wrestling promotions outthere. When you turn on Dynamite, it's basically the same thing as WWE.



Totally I get that but the reality is these companies are fan based business and that's how you grow. You gotta tour and you gotta gain traction getting around getting fans coming. That's the only way they will grow. 

I wasn't talk about the show format


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> Totally I get that but the reality is these companies are fan based business and that's how you grow. You gotta tour and you gotta gain traction getting around getting fans coming. That's the only way they will grow


I want them to tour for sure. But you don't need TV for that. The NWA is a small company and there's a lot of things they cannot afford. I don't think they could tour with Powerrr, it would ruin them. Like it did Impact. And NWA has less revenue than Impact! But house shows, no problem. Bigger places for PPV, no problem.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> I want them to tour for sure. But you don't need TV for that. The NWA is a small company and there's a lot of things they cannot afford. I don't think they could tour with Powerrr, it would ruin them. Like it did Impact. And NWA has less revenue than Impact! But house shows, no problem. Bigger places for PPV, no problem.



thats why i said tape it in the same venue they do ppvs in. they already had this plan just when covid hit. they even had a good size venue booked for that great ppv that was cancelled


----------



## GreatJIm

NWA/Billy Corgan needs to take a page of out of triller's fight club and present a big fight feel.

What they have in the Georgia studio is just laughable. It looks cheap, dated, corny and just low class. 

Here's how to present a "big fight feel." 


Get a classic looking arena. I would suggest the Hammerstein ballroom in nyc. Its small, looks fantastic on camera, and they can fill the arena up easy. They can film the PPV on Saturday and film 8 weeks worth of show on Sunday. Rinse and repeat every 2 months.
Hire a better graphics designer to make professional looking artwork.
Better social media presentation.
Get a presentable ring. Current one looks like it was taken from the 80s. Yeah i get they were trying to go for the retro look, but its trash..
Since they probably cant afford a entrance titratron, just have people come out through the crowd like ufc style.
learn to create hype for fights like cody/elite did for All In
Present yourself like a big down. For gods sake stop saying you are not in the same tier as wwe and aew.. Fake it till you make it billy. If you talk down your product, why wouldnt other people do the same..


----------



## famicommander

Hammerstein is not an easy venue to fill up, nor is it a cheap venue to rent. Even ROH and NJPW didn't sell it out the last time they each ran there (separately, not together) and Impact and MLW haven't even been brave enough to try lately, running their recent NY shows in the much smaller Melrose Ballroom or Terminal 5 instead.


----------



## Wolf Mark

GreatJIm said:


> NWA/Billy Corgan needs to take a page of out of triller's fight club and present a big fight feel.
> 
> What they have in the Georgia studio is just laughable. It looks cheap, dated, corny and just low class.
> 
> Here's how to present a "big fight feel."
> 
> 
> Get a classic looking arena. I would suggest the Hammerstein ballroom in nyc. Its small, looks fantastic on camera, and they can fill the arena up easy. They can film the PPV on Saturday and film 8 weeks worth of show on Sunday. Rinse and repeat every 2 months.
> Hire a better graphics designer to make professional looking artwork.
> Better social media presentation.
> Get a presentable ring. Current one looks like it was taken from the 80s. Yeah i get they were trying to go for the retro look, but its trash..
> Since they probably cant afford a entrance titratron, just have people come out through the crowd like ufc style.
> learn to create hype for fights like cody/elite did for All In
> Present yourself like a big down. For gods sake stop saying you are not in the same tier as wwe and aew.. Fake it till you make it billy. If you talk down your product, why wouldnt other people do the same..


The old school 80s ring and the whole studio look is what Corgan always wanted. That's the whole point. That's his concept of what the NWA should be.


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't think the arena is the problem, if anything it helps NWA stand out from the rest. The booking is the problem.


----------



## Outlaw91

A Major Announcement Set To Open NWA Powerrr Tonight - Wrestlezone


According to a new report, there will be a major announcement opening tonight's episode of NWA Powerrr. According to the report, there is no word as to whether this will be storyline-related or if it will be a broad-spectrum announcement.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Outlaw91 said:


> A Major Announcement Set To Open NWA Powerrr Tonight - Wrestlezone
> 
> 
> According to a new report, there will be a major announcement opening tonight's episode of NWA Powerrr. According to the report, there is no word as to whether this will be storyline-related or if it will be a broad-spectrum announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


The announcement will probably be this 









Report: NWA To Announce All-Female PPV Show(Spoiler)


According to a new report, the NWA is planning an all-female pay-per-view (PPV) show for August. The report, from Fightful Select, notes that the current scheduled date is August 28, but the promotion is yet to announce anything officially as of writing. NWA held its most recent PPV show this...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## captainzombie

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The announcement will probably be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: NWA To Announce All-Female PPV Show(Spoiler)
> 
> 
> According to a new report, the NWA is planning an all-female pay-per-view (PPV) show for August. The report, from Fightful Select, notes that the current scheduled date is August 28, but the promotion is yet to announce anything officially as of writing. NWA held its most recent PPV show this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Should be interesting if true and bet it will be Kamille vs. Thunder Rosa as the headliner for the NWA Women's title.


----------



## captainzombie

Billy Corgan Reveals WWE Declined Buying The NWA Before He Purchased The Company - Wrestling Inc.


On the latest episode of Talk Is Jericho, Chris Jericho sat down with NWA President Billy Corgan. Corgan discussed NWA halting production during the pandemic. “Wrestling has never been a great financial model. It works in the short term for a little while, but long term, it’s very very difficult...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## captainzombie

Tonight's POWERRR lineup

A “big announcement” is reportedly scheduled to open tonight’s NWA Power episode
The Pope defends the NWA World Television Title against Luke Hawx
Strictly Business celebrates Kamille and her NWA World Women’s Title win over Serena Deeb
La Rebellion will make their Power debut
Fallout from When Our Shadows Fall


----------



## shandcraig

all womens ppv is silly and gimmicky. its not going to benefit nwa what so ever.what is billy trying to prove here. they need to focus on story through out the ppvs and not random throw away matches ppv.


----------



## llj

Gotta give Mickie credit though. She complained about something in the WWE (another women's PPV) and went ahead and did it herself in another promotion


----------



## USAUSA1

You guys got your wish, they finally getting out of Atlanta and doing two ppvs in the process.


----------



## Wolf Mark

captainzombie said:


> Tonight's POWERRR lineup
> 
> A “big announcement” is reportedly scheduled to open tonight’s NWA Power episode
> The Pope defends the NWA World Television Title against Luke Hawx
> Strictly Business celebrates Kamille and her NWA World Women’s Title win over Serena Deeb
> La Rebellion will make their Power debut
> Fallout from When Our Shadows Fall


La Rebellion, I wonder if they are a French/Quebec team.


----------



## USAUSA1

Good too see the NWA in a better place.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Good too see the NWA in a better place.


Yeah glad that they are finally making some semi right moves.

So is Crockett Cup then not coming back this year I take it.


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> Yeah glad that they are finally making some semi right moves.
> 
> So is Crockett Cup then not coming back this year I take it.


Probably not this year


----------



## shandcraig

Women's ppv is to try hard but thats clearly why Billy is doing 2 ppvs. Billy is to focuses on being woke and its very concerning because he needs to focus on building his brand. 

Anyways very exciting the next set I'd tapings and ppvs are on the road. Exactly what I said they need to do lol. Ppv and film tapings at the same venue! Nwa is back on track


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Women's ppv is to try hard but thats clearly why Billy is doing 2 ppvs. Billy is to focuses on being woke and its very concerning because he needs to focus on building his brand.
> 
> Anyways very exciting the next set I'd tapings and ppvs are on the road. Exactly what I said they need to do lol. Ppv and film tapings at the same venue! Nwa is back on track


I'd give the 2 PPV idea a chance, especially Mickie James will be on fire when it comes to the PPV as she has a point to prove. WWE did a really poor job with her this latest outing and hopefully she never goes back there again, unless its for a HOF induction. It's the same reasoning with Gail Kim, going back there a second time and after how poorly they treated her she became Impact women's division agent for life.

We have to give Corgan credit albeit some of his issues, he took a dead brand on life support and did something more with it. Before Bruce Tharpe had bought it, the brand was in its darkest days. Then he bought it, and at least tried to do something with NJPW and smaller indies, but it never really led to anything.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I'd give the 2 PPV idea a chance, especially Mickie James will be on fire when it comes to the PPV as she has a point to prove. WWE did a really poor job with her this latest outing and hopefully she never goes back there again, unless its for a HOF induction. It's the same reasoning with Gail Kim, going back there a second time and after how poorly they treated her she became Impact women's division agent for life.
> 
> We have to give Corgan credit albeit some of his issues, he took a dead brand on life support and did something more with it. Before Bruce Tharpe had bought it, the brand was in its darkest days. Then he bought it, and at least tried to do something with NJPW and smaller indies, but it never really led to anything.



i give him a lot of credit, does not mean i cant just praise everything and think its great. I want nwa to do well but im not going to sit around and pretend i dont see the way billy is when it comes to being overly focused on being politically corrent when he should just focus on the brand. This is exciting news but im just saying a all womens ppv does not really elevate a promotion, other promotions have tried it and its just silly forcing something. Just let everyone fight on a ppv and stop trying to be exclusive.

Anyways excited to finally see the show be taped on the road and ppvs ! finally they can work on its plan and gain fans !

also i love the vision hes done so far


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> I'd give the 2 PPV idea a chance, especially Mickie James will be on fire when it comes to the PPV as she has a point to prove. WWE did a really poor job with her this latest outing and hopefully she never goes back there again, unless its for a HOF induction. It's the same reasoning with Gail Kim, going back there a second time and after how poorly they treated her she became Impact women's division agent for life.
> 
> We have to give Corgan credit albeit some of his issues, he took a dead brand on life support and did something more with it. Before Bruce Tharpe had bought it, the brand was in its darkest days. Then he bought it, and at least tried to do something with NJPW and smaller indies, but it never really led to anything.


I wish we had a combination of both worlds with NWA POWER being the main promotion. Marquez is actually trying to do that with the UWN but his shows is boring

They debuted a new mystery mask wrestler. I guess he will replace the question mark. 

La Rebellion is fun and the tag division actually have some decent teams. 

I think the Pope is two defenses away from a NWA Title shot. I want too see Pope vs Aldis.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I wish we had a combination of both worlds with NWA POWER being the main promotion. Marquez is actually trying to do that with the UWN but his shows is boring
> 
> They debuted a new mystery mask wrestler. I guess he will replace the question mark.
> 
> La Rebellion is fun and the tag division actually have some decent teams.
> 
> I think the Pope is two defenses away from a NWA Title shot. I want too see Pope vs Aldis.



What do you mean nwa powerrr being the main promotion?

Yeah La Rebellion seem sweet. Billy's so good at accounting talent


----------



## Outlaw91

After watching the PPV and this week's Powerrr, I have to say I am very excited about NWA's future. They seem to be growing to me and Powerrr is the only weekly wrestling show that I can watch without skipping anything. 
I just hope MLW will also be as good as it was before pandemic when they return.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> What do you mean nwa powerrr being the main promotion?
> 
> Yeah La Rebellion seem sweet. Billy's so good at accounting talent


I wish they would have 5 indy promotions with NWA POWER being the main show where all the top talent would come together. Marquez and the UWN have a similar system.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I wish they would have 5 indy promotions with NWA POWER being the main show where all the top talent would come together. Marquez and the UWN have a similar system.



Thats exactly what nwa wanted to no longer be. I think at this point it will benefit being it's own promotion. Aew I think will benefit having multiple promotions mixed as it's the main one. They need to continue building the bea prestige of its classy belts.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> After watching the PPV and this week's Powerrr, I have to say I am very excited about NWA's future. They seem to be growing to me and Powerrr is the only weekly wrestling show that I can watch without skipping anything.
> I just hope MLW will also be as good as it was before pandemic when they return.



Ya covid has proven how much of a concept wrestling is based around fans. It's just not engaging with out them. A lot of promotions went down hill during it and rightfully so


----------



## USAUSA1

Murdoch getting revenge and winning the title in Missouri in Harley Race hometown in a historic building is perfect. I am not even mad at the screwy finish anymore.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Murdoch getting revenge and winning the title in Missouri in Harley Race hometown in a historic building is perfect. I am not even mad at the screwy finish anymore.



just not going to happen.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wrestling returns to The Chase Park Plaza this August after 37 years


The Chase Park Plaza is the place again for wrestling!




fox2now.com


----------



## shandcraig

why do you guys think they changed the black strap on the tv belt to white ? i think black made it look more important and stronger. white feels more show off but less important.


----------



## USAUSA1

I wouldn't be surprised if Pope made that decision.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Pope made that decision.


You referring to my white belt question? Seems odd that they would change it just for one wrestler but it happens in wrestling so I'm not surprised


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> You referring to my white belt question? Seems odd that they would change it just for one wrestler but it happens in wrestling so I'm not surprised


The red strap seems to be the most popular version.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> The red strap seems to be the most popular version.



It has history ya but i found the black strap looked the most important


----------



## famicommander

Observer:


> The NWA ran its “When Our Shadows Fall” PPV on 6/6, on a Sunday afternoon from Atlanta. As far as television PPV went, it appears to have done less than 500 buys based on preliminary industry estimates. I’d think if there was any real business it would be on FITE streaming. But for TV, the numbers were way down from previous shows based on early estimates.
> 
> NWA taped several shows in Atlanta at the GPB Studios, but it wasn’t the same studios as before, as their larger studios were taping “Divorce Court.” So they taped at a 50-seat studio. The only event that sold out was the PPV. There were about 30 people at the 6/7 taping


----------



## USAUSA1

It was a poor build up and they announced ticket sales at literally the last minute with no real promotion. Good thing they announced St Louis two months in advance and already has a buzz in the city. Obviously,fite tv numbers will be bigger.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> It was a poor build up and they announced ticket sales at literally the last minute with no real promotion. Good thing they announced St Louis two months in advance and already has a buzz in the city. Obviously,fite tv numbers will be bigger.


Is it one price for two shows for their St Louis events or are they expecting people to buy two tickets/two PPVs on back to back nights in the same venue? Genuinely curious.


----------



## USAUSA1

Glad too see they are giving the New guys more tv time. JTG, Colby,PJ. 

Kamille is getting more comfortable on the mic. I wonder who she got her eyes on? I think it's someone in aew.


----------



## shandcraig

how was it ? have not had time yet to watch but will maybe tomorrow.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> how was it ? have not had time yet to watch but will maybe tomorrow.


More wrestling this week with a really good main event.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> how was it ? have not had time yet to watch but will maybe tomorrow.


It was pretty good this week. You should try to find a way to watch the show, they have been improving each week and I think we are heading towards Aldis vs. Murdoch II at the next PPV with the build-up. The women's division has also had a bit of a spark with some new talent.

Plus they are building up the National title tournament, which was stupid to begin with that Adonis had to relinquish his title.


----------



## USAUSA1

Never understood the National title situation. It was pointless.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> It was pretty good this week. You should try to find a way to watch the show, they have been improving each week and I think we are heading towards Aldis vs. Murdoch II at the next PPV with the build-up. The women's division has also had a bit of a spark with some new talent.
> 
> Plus they are building up the National title tournament, which was stupid to begin with that Adonis had to relinquish his title.


I watch it I just can't always catch it as soon as it releases


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Never understood the National title situation. It was pointless.


I know. It made no sense at all. It was like they wanted another tournament or something to fill in some TV time and storylines which was not needed at this point.



shandcraig said:


> I watch it I just can't always catch it as soon as it releases


I am the same way. Usually behind a week or so most weeks.


----------



## Bland

Powerrr was back to its strengths this week with nice continuing of stories and a few interesting matches. Can't believe I'm actually excited for Aldis vs Murdoch II which is more frustrating as to why they didn't do the 1st match on Powerrr with the screwy finish and then the rematch at When Shadows Falls. 

My biggest problems with WSF PPV was card suckes as bigger matches where added late and even tag title match didn't need to be 3 Way. If end build is Tyrus to win TV title, why didn't they have him just win the belt at ppv? Certain stories are dragging out for the sack of it, like Tyrus vs Pope and even friction with Stevens and Kratos, when either of both TV and Tag titles could of changed hands.

Surely Bastia and Mecha Wolf are next tag champs and can see Kratos leaving Stevens getting beat 2 on 1.

All womens ppv is going to be another strange one as NWA don't have enough and haven't announced any matches yet so hopefully doesn't get rushed match announcements days before ppv.


----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> Powerrr was back to its strengths this week with nice continuing of stories and a few interesting matches. Can't believe I'm actually excited for Aldis vs Murdoch II which is more frustrating as to why they didn't do the 1st match on Powerrr with the screwy finish and then the rematch at When Shadows Falls.
> 
> My biggest problems with WSF PPV was card suckes as bigger matches where added late and even tag title match didn't need to be 3 Way. If end build is Tyrus to win TV title, why didn't they have him just win the belt at ppv? Certain stories are dragging out for the sack of it, like Tyrus vs Pope and even friction with Stevens and Kratos, when either of both TV and Tag titles could of changed hands.
> 
> Surely Bastia and Mecha Wolf are next tag champs and can see Kratos leaving Stevens getting beat 2 on 1.
> 
> All womens ppv is going to be another strange one as NWA don't have enough and haven't announced any matches yet so hopefully doesn't get rushed match announcements days before ppv.



its happening because billy corgan is woke and mickie james asked for it.


----------



## USAUSA1

With the recent addition of Jazz behind the scenes and the rise of Thunder Rosa popularity, they all probably went to Billy and pitch the idea together. 

Thunder Rosa promotion will probably provide most of the talent, plus Serena Deeb. Maybe Britt Baker as well.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> its happening because billy corgan is woke and mickie james asked for it.


When did he turn woke? I listened to him pre-Covid and he wasn't like that at all. Maybe he is using the Cody playbook.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> When did he turn woke? I listened to him pre-Covid and he wasn't like that at all. Maybe he is using the Cody playbook.



he was like that 100 percent. he fired people on the spot before even finding out if it was true. hes very woke but anyways he needs to keep his personal views to himself. so far nothing major has been impacted on nwa.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> he was like that 100 percent. he fired people on the spot before even finding out if it was true. hes very woke but anyways he needs to keep his personal views to himself. so far nothing major has been impacted on nwa.


Even firing Cornette over something so stupid he said on the air that they could have easily edited out was odd. He should of fired the person that didn't properly edit what he said.

Just like the Lagana stuff that came out from that girl Liz Savage, none of it really materialized into anything and after he left NWA nothing came about it again.



USAUSA1 said:


> With the recent addition of Jazz behind the scenes and the rise of Thunder Rosa popularity, they all probably went to Billy and pitch the idea together.
> 
> Thunder Rosa promotion will probably provide most of the talent, plus Serena Deeb. Maybe Britt Baker as well.


I think that they can pull off a pretty decent PPV card as there is enough talent from Rosa's promotion, they may tap into AEW and even possibly ROH too now that they will be finally giving their women division a much bigger focus than in the past.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Even firing Cornette over something so stupid he said on the air that they could have easily edited out was odd. He should of fired the person that didn't properly edit what he said.
> 
> Just like the Lagana stuff that came out from that girl Liz Savage, none of it really materialized into anything and after he left NWA nothing came about it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they can pull off a pretty decent PPV card as there is enough talent from Rosa's promotion, they may tap into AEW and even possibly ROH too now that they will be finally giving their women division a much bigger focus than in the past.


because billy is a social justice warrior and people cant seem to realize it. Either way there is plenty of great people i like that have this mentality. i just dont want this nonsense being the defining element of nwa because if so it just wont grow.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> he was like that 100 percent. he fired people on the spot before even finding out if it was true. hes very woke but anyways he needs to keep his personal views to himself. so far nothing major has been impacted on nwa.


Maybe he was just covering his butt in the case of Cornette and Lagana.


----------



## USAUSA1

He was going to keep Cornette if Cornette apologized but of course Cornette is stubborn and can't take one for the team. He had no choice after that.


----------



## Wolf Mark

USAUSA1 said:


> He was going to keep Cornette if Cornette apologized but of course Cornette is stubborn and can't take one for the team. He had no choice after that.


I don't think Corny should have apologized. damn bullshit.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> Maybe he was just covering his butt in the case of Cornette and Lagana.


No if you actually follow the guy he's very like this. He doesn't show it much on nwa because it's not the place. It's fine just saying he better not let it get the best of nwa I'm the long run. So far it's fine but you see it when you pay attention.


----------



## Aedubya

Shanna just left AEW too but it was apparently on bad terms so maybe she mightn't be on good terms with Rosa


----------



## shandcraig

one thing ill give billy credit for is he knows how to make people shine and bring something out of people. looking forward to the august tapings. i wonder if the ppvs will look nwa 70th its more black themed style or just use all the same look for powerrr and the ppvs.


----------



## Brad Boyd

This Tyrus guy is massive. I like him already. The two guys facing him in a handicap match seem like they have some neat chemistry too. First time watching Power.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brad Boyd said:


> This Tyrus guy is massive. I like him already. The two guys facing him in a handicap match seem like they have some neat chemistry too. First time watching Power.


Never heard of the Funkasaurus bro?


----------



## Brad Boyd

El Hammerstone said:


> Never heard of the Funkasaurus bro?
> View attachment 103499


I was told he was in WWE at one point.

I left in 2009 and came back recently so had no idea he had a thing going with Hornswoggle.

Cool shit.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409243530321596418
Black Strap back


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409243530321596418
> Black Strap back



i assume this is a permant thing. going back and forth would be fucking stupid and down play the belts credibility. It looks much more important with black.


----------



## shandcraig

looking forward to the road tapings. sorta surprised he didnt try to go in the same venue he had the last road ppv planned in that got cancelled at the start of covid. This venue is so much smaller. Anyways hopefully it turns out good and woke billy has a good turn out ! I'm sure good things will come from it.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


>


see if billy can just focus on pushing this identity NWA is going to grow in a good direction. The most important thing is though that they get on the road in front of fans no matter how small it is that is how you grow. HIstory,promos, big characters and the basics. I always found that billy was good at promoting events. 10 pounds of gold concept when they had nothing else was done very well. I hope they use the tradition ,legacy look for the tapings

I always thought that line he said was such a perfect definition if i have it worded correctly.

"to me history is not just a thought or a word or a dead idea, It's what you make it"


----------



## captainzombie

I watched last week's episode of Powerrr, and did I miss something, did they say this week's episode was a SuperPowerrr episode? Then I see this today on Twitter.

Usually these SuperPowerrr shows are a bit more heavily promoted than the regular and PowerrrSurge episodes. They need to do a better job.


----------



## USAUSA1

The only thing they promoted was the National title match. 

It was a wrestling heavy episode. The Lucha Rules tag match was really fun.


----------



## Bland

I miss the old NWA Powerrr prior to Marty Scurll story. I used to love watching episodes in full, no fast forward and full of great promos and built matches, rather than majority of totally random match ups.

Enjoyed Aldis vs Murdoch, Kamille vs Thunder and ongoing Pope vs Tyrus and even Adonis vs JTG was good, but why strip Adonis if he was getting the belt back anyways. They could of just let every champ enter that battle Royale and of had Tyrus cost Pope, Kratos and Stevens eliminate each other and then there was no need for STRIPPING Adonis.

Past ppv card seemed to be rushed to.

Hopefully they can pick back up momentum soon.


----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> I miss the old NWA Powerrr prior to Marty Scurll story. I used to love watching episodes in full, no fast forward and full of great promos and built matches, rather than majority of totally random match ups.
> 
> Enjoyed Aldis vs Murdoch, Kamille vs Thunder and ongoing Pope vs Tyrus and even Adonis vs JTG was good, but why strip Adonis if he was getting the belt back anyways. They could of just let every champ enter that battle Royale and of had Tyrus cost Pope, Kratos and Stevens eliminate each other and then there was no need for STRIPPING Adonis.
> 
> Past ppv card seemed to be rushed to.
> 
> Hopefully they can pick back up momentum soon.



Just like every single wrestling promotion during the pandemic it's all thrown together. Think once they get crowds and on the road again they will book way better


----------



## Outlaw91

Mickie James Confirms NWA Women's Tag Team Titles Will Return


Mickie James continues to make waves with her plans for NWA Empowerrr, and now we know the event will see a new team reign as NWA Women's Tag Team Champions.




www.mandatory.com





The Iiconics would be a good choice for tag champions. 
This is pretty exciting because most of the promotions except for WWE seem to work togheter in some way.


----------



## famicommander

hahahahaha you think the NWA can afford the Iiconics?


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> Mickie James Confirms NWA Women's Tag Team Titles Will Return
> 
> 
> Mickie James continues to make waves with her plans for NWA Empowerrr, and now we know the event will see a new team reign as NWA Women's Tag Team Champions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iiconics would be a good choice for tag champions.
> This is pretty exciting because most of the promotions except for WWE seem to work togheter in some way.


If they are adding women's tag team titles, they need to consolidate titles and either retire the TV or National Title. They have way too many titles for only having 3 shows a month where they are 45 minutes to an hour. Then add PowerrrSurge which is usually just 1 match. I'd be okay if the National title did go away as the TV title does get showcased much more.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> If they are adding women's tag team titles, they need to consolidate titles and either retire the TV or National Title. They have way too many titles for only having 3 shows a month where they are 45 minutes to an hour. Then add PowerrrSurge which is usually just 1 match. I'd be okay if the National title did go away as the TV title does get showcased much more.


I think they are going for a show exclusively for women. They have to do that if their main show is 45-60 minutes and they will also add Women's Tag Team titles. I think I heard that Mickie James also wants to add a secondary women's singles title.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> I think they are going for a show exclusively for women. They have to do that if their main show is 45-60 minutes and they will also add Women's Tag Team titles. I think I heard that Mickie James also wants to add a secondary women's singles title.


Should be interesting if they are going this route then. Corgan has a vision in mind and have to give him credit for sticking with it.


----------



## shandcraig

Women's tag belts never work and nwa is way to small for this. Stop being woke Billy. TV belt has value. Thankfully though everything Billy does he manages to out a twist on it where it's booked belt!


----------



## USAUSA1

Yeah I can't keep up with wwe titles. It's pointless to have a woman's tag Championship. Hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Yeah I can't keep up with wwe titles. It's pointless to have a woman's tag Championship. Hope it doesn't happen.



they might be small but they also have the perfect amount of belts right now. there is not enough women in nwa or enough draw for them to bother. we could argue that maybe the national belt should go and keep the tv belt has it has a stronger history and over all better looking belt.


----------



## USAUSA1

For some reason, I think this whole women's movement is to give Mickie James something to do and to keep Rosa since her promotion benefits the most from this. I think WWE and Impact went too hard with women's wrestling and it push away the fans.

Not surprisingly, the women show is not selling well compared to NWA 73.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> For some reason, I think this whole women's movement is to give Mickie James something to do and to keep Rosa since her promotion benefits the most from this. I think WWE and Impact went too hard with women's wrestling and it push away the fans.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the women show is not selling well compared to NWA 73.


Are you seeing numbers on FITE for the women's show when compared to NWA 73?


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> For some reason, I think this whole women's movement is to give Mickie James something to do and to keep Rosa since her promotion benefits the most from this. I think WWE and Impact went too hard with women's wrestling and it push away the fans.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the women show is not selling well compared to NWA 73.


are we talking ticket sales ? not sure why the other guy mentioned fite as its a while away and no one would be ordering it now

also the nwa 73 logo is so epic


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> are we talking ticket sales ? not sure why the other guy mentioned fite as its a while away and no one would be ordering it now
> 
> also the nwa 73 logo is so epic


The other guy mentioned it because both shows have been up for preorder on FITE now for the last week or so as single orders or can buy both as a bundle.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> The other guy mentioned it because both shows have been up for preorder on FITE now for the last week or so as single orders or can buy both as a bundle.


but no one can possibly know how many people have pre ordered a ppv


----------



## shandcraig

nwa have created a tournament called the champions series. i fucking love this and i assume this is like the tna bfg series. i always wondered who came up with that but it was good except to many dam rules. 

anyways this is great but i hope its simple straight up matches no wacky rules.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

shandcraig said:


> because billy is a social justice warrior and people cant seem to realize it. Either way there is plenty of great people i like that have this mentality. i just dont want this nonsense being the defining element of nwa because if so it just wont grow.


You make it sound like fighting for social justice is a bad thing. Why?


----------



## USAUSA1

The NWA title match aired live on IG.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> The NWA title match aired live on IG.


Wonder why they went with this match here if Murdoch will get a match at the next PPV, unless that is not the plan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418949096597954560


----------



## USAUSA1

Murdoch will face Aldis at NWA 73, if Murdoch loses, he will have to stop wrestling. I actually think Murdoch will lose and retire for the second time.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Murdoch will face Aldis at NWA 73, if Murdoch loses, he will have to stop wrestling. I actually think Murdoch will lose and retire for the second time.



i just cant imagine nick losing his long ass run to Murdoch


----------



## Leviticus

captainzombie said:


> Yeah glad that they are finally making some semi right moves.
> 
> So is Crockett Cup then not coming back this year I take it.


Until 2019 I'd always assumed that WWE owned the rights to the Crockett cup following their purchase of WCW. I had always assumed that Jim Crockett Promotions/WCW who are the owners of the tournament as an intellectual property, and that the NWA as an organization has no legal ownership of it.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was 100% wrestling with some good matches. 

Empower looks like a failure in ticket sales. NWA 73 almost sold out with no card announced. I hate that about the nwa. Wait until the final week to announce matches. They should announce matches to help sell tickets. Doing four shows in four nights in the same building is not a good idea.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> This week show was 100% wrestling with some good matches.
> 
> Empower looks like a failure in ticket sales. NWA 73 almost sold out with no card announced. I hate that about the nwa. Wait until the final week to announce matches. They should announce matches to help sell tickets. Doing four shows in four nights in the same building is not a good idea.



but but but but what about this womens revolution that is so popular


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> This week show was 100% wrestling with some good matches.
> 
> Empower looks like a failure in ticket sales. NWA 73 almost sold out with no card announced. I hate that about the nwa. Wait until the final week to announce matches. They should announce matches to help sell tickets. Doing four shows in four nights in the same building is not a good idea.


Yeah, they should of announced at least the main event the week of the announcement. Kamille won't draw as the main event, unless you had someone like Thunder Rosa chasing. So what do they plan to do, have Deonna from Impact vs. Mickie James as the headliner? This thing is so odd.

Even NWA 73 is too regardless if it is sold out, because you would think they would have announced the card with literally a month away.

At least the last several week of Powerrr has been very good and entertaining to watch.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> but but but but what about this womens revolution that is so popular


I blame Tessa Blanchard and Becky Lynch.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I blame Tessa Blanchard and Becky Lynch.



its more just society that think its a thing and then it happens and we found out its not a thing. Just like everything happening in todays american culture.

perfect example of this is Tenille Dashwood has double the amount of followers than Kenny omega. You think Tenille is actually more popular than him? of course not and not even close but she has a million more followers that are men that are just visually drawn to her physically.

when it comes to the show they would never gain a million more viewers tuning in to see her.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421853225167167495


----------



## 3venflow

From an AEW perspective, Leyla Hirsch winning would be best to give her experience.

From an NWA perspective, The Bunny is more well known and a higher profile challenger on an NWA show (where I assume the title match will be held).


----------



## GreatJIm

Wonder if flair will show up at the Anniversary show. Be nice to see flair on an NWA show again


----------



## USAUSA1

Congrats to the NWA for selling out the NWA 73 show. Baby steps 

A stupid battle royal will main event the women's show. SMH, winner face Kamille at NWA 73.


----------



## USAUSA1

New/Extra episode of Powerrr on YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Congrats to the NWA for selling out the NWA 73 show. Baby steps
> 
> A stupid battle royal will main event the women's show. SMH, winner face Kamille at NWA 73.



lol kinda funny the main part of the womens show is jus on 73. Yeah i figured they would sell out. very important they are moving onto the road. only way this company will gain traction


----------



## GreatJIm

shandcraig said:


> lol kinda funny the main part of the womens show is jus on 73. Yeah i figured they would sell out. very important they are moving onto the road. only way this company will gain traction


yeah, they should have started out with the battle royal and ended with the winner facing kamille. That way the opponent has an excuse to losing to the champ. Kamille could have even been at ring side and beat up the winner after the battle royal..


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> yeah, they should have started out with the battle royal and ended with the winner facing kamille. That way the opponent has an excuse to losing to the champ. Kamille could have even been at ring side and beat up the winner after the battle royal..



much better idea. But the fact shes fighting on 73 just proves that this entire thing is forced and not necessary


----------



## shandcraig

its going to take time because wrestling needs people at its shows and absolutely needs to be on the road. But i think nwa is absolutely going to pass Impact wrestlings current state. I think Impact will never grow again and people have given up on them for the most part. I hope im wrong of course but anyways i do think nwa is going to grow in some years to lets say roh peak ect.


----------



## kovs27

Here's the card for NWA 73


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


> Here's the card for NWA 73


The card is looking pretty solid. My only head scratchers are Storm and La Rebelion getting title shots since they haven't really been around and Storm I don't even know the last time we seen him.

*NWA World’s Heavyweight Title Match*
Trevor Murdoch vs. Nick Aldis (c)

*NWA National Title Match*
James Storm vs. Chris Adonis (c)

*NWA World Tag Team Titles Match*
La Rebelión (Bestia 666, Mecha Wolf 450) vs. Aron Stevens and Kratos (c)

*NWA World Women’s Title Match*
NWA Women’s Invitational Cup Gauntlet winner vs. Kamille (c)

*Brawl In The Lou*
Thom Latimer vs. Crimson vs. Tim Storm

*Battle Royal*
12 participants TBA
_Winner becomes the new #1 contender to the NWA National Title_

Mickie James vs. Kylie Rae

NWA World Television Champion Tyrus, Jordan Clearwater and The Masked Man vs. The Pope and The End (Odinson, Parrow)


----------



## Chip Chipperson

captainzombie said:


> The card is looking pretty solid. My only head scratchers are Storm and La Rebelion getting title shots since they haven't really been around and Storm I don't even know the last time we seen him.
> 
> *NWA World’s Heavyweight Title Match*
> Trevor Murdoch vs. Nick Aldis (c)
> 
> *NWA National Title Match*
> James Storm vs. Chris Adonis (c)
> 
> *NWA World Tag Team Titles Match*
> La Rebelión (Bestia 666, Mecha Wolf 450) vs. Aron Stevens and Kratos (c)
> 
> *NWA World Women’s Title Match*
> NWA Women’s Invitational Cup Gauntlet winner vs. Kamille (c)
> 
> *Brawl In The Lou*
> Thom Latimer vs. Crimson vs. Tim Storm
> 
> *Battle Royal*
> 12 participants TBA
> _Winner becomes the new #1 contender to the NWA National Title_
> 
> Mickie James vs. Kylie Rae
> 
> NWA World Television Champion Tyrus, Jordan Clearwater and The Masked Man vs. The Pope and The End (Odinson, Parrow)


I'm behind on the NWA but the strength of this card makes me want to get up to date with them. I really enjoy the likes of Murdoch, Aldis, Adonis, Pope, Storm, Stevens, Mickie and even the lesser names such as Latimer, Kamille, Crimson, Kylie Rae, Tim Storm etc


----------



## shandcraig

I hope they keep this birthday themed ppv going every year.It could easily be its biggest event each year. Also hope they do the champions series every year.


----------



## Bland

Nice card, don't mind Storm getting a shot as there really isn't anyone credible and Storm is a former National Champion. Would mind Storm winning and then getting booked at Impacts BFG ppv where he gets to defend the NWA national title at the show (as show is being promoted as heavily inter promotional.) 

LA Rebellion works as #1 contenders as they where dominant the last time we saw them on Power (then disappeared) so hoping they do win the belts as bigger story coming from that should be Aaron vs Kratos split.


----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> Nice card, don't mind Storm getting a shot as there really isn't anyone credible and Storm is a former National Champion. Would mind Storm winning and then getting booked at Impacts BFG ppv where he gets to defend the NWA national title at the show (as show is being promoted as heavily inter promotional.)
> 
> LA Rebellion works as #1 contenders as they where dominant the last time we saw them on Power (then disappeared) so hoping they do win the belts as bigger story coming from that should be Aaron vs Kratos split.



i cant imaging storm taking the belt off nick but who knows. Its going to happen at some point but i personally believe it wont be until they really kick things into gear when they are more settled into road shows. I mean this kicks it off but sorta sucks for nick to lose it just at the end of covid era. he really needs a run in front of crowds.


----------



## Outlaw91

Billy Corgan Acquires Mildred Burke’s Championship, Will Be On Display At NWA Empowerrr - Wrestlezone


The NWA is set to honor Mildred Burke with her original title belt at next weekend’s all-women’s pay-per-view event ‘Empowerrr’




www.mandatory.com


----------



## Bland

shandcraig said:


> i cant imaging storm taking the belt off nick but who knows. Its going to happen at some point but i personally believe it wont be until they really kick things into gear when they are more settled into road shows. I mean this kicks it off but sorta sucks for nick to lose it just at the end of covid era. he really needs a run in front of crowds.


James Storm is challenging Chris Adonis for National title whilst Murdoch is getting another shot at Nick with his career on the line. 

With the stip, I can actually see Murdoch winning, which I don't mind, but with it being Murdoch, him retiring here after main eventing ppv for a world title could be a great end to his career as well.


----------



## shandcraig

Bland said:


> James Storm is challenging Chris Adonis for National title whilst Murdoch is getting another shot at Nick with his career on the line.
> 
> With the stip, I can actually see Murdoch winning, which I don't mind, but with it being Murdoch, him retiring here after main eventing ppv for a world title could be a great end to his career as well.



just seems odd for nick to lose to him


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> just seems odd for nick to lose to him


He's got the belt for almost 3 years, he has to drop it, even though it will be for a short time.
The things are set pretty well for Trevor Murdoch's transitional title reign: the place, the story and the stipulation.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> He's got the belt for almost 3 years, he has to drop it, even though it will be for a short time.
> The things are set pretty well for Trevor Murdoch's transitional title reign: the place, the story and the stipulation.


Totally, just feel nick has had nothing of competition and nwa is finally getting on its feet again. So they need to find good fueds and good people for him to lose it to.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> just seems odd for nick to lose to him


Even if Murdoch holds on to the title for a month or two, it'll be a nice change of pace as Aldis has been champ for far too long.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Even if Murdoch holds on to the title for a month or two, it'll be a nice change of pace as Aldis has been champ for far too long.


true but such a long streak to lose for only 2 months lol


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Hi guys 

Why doesn't the NWA create their own streaming service?

They can use it for Power and their PPVs, as well as give full access to their matches from the old days.


----------



## Outlaw91

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Why doesn't the NWA create their own streaming service?
> 
> They can use it for Power and their PPVs, as well as give full access to their matches from the old days.


Unfortunately they don't own any footage of those classic matches. It belongs to the promotions where those matches took place and WWE bought almost all of them. NWA didn't work as a promotion back then, it was a governing body and those classics took place in promotions affiliated to the NWA. Corgan basically bought a name, some title belts and their lineage. I still can't believe that the trademark for the Crockett cup didn't belong to the WWE since they bought WCW and WCW previously bought Jim Crockett promotions. Usually, the biggest promotion from the affiliates was the main home of the NWA World titles(all of them had their own regional titles sanctioned by the NWA) and their owner was the President of the NWA. 
Since 2017 NWA works as a promotion and you can access all their shows with the Powerrr subscription on FITE.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> Unfortunately they don't own any footage of those classic matches. It belongs to the promotions where those matches took place and WWE bought almost all of them. NWA didn't work as a promotion back then, it was a governing body and those classics took place in promotions affiliated to the NWA. Corgan basically bought a name, some title belts and their lineage. I still can't believe that the trademark for the Crockett cup didn't belong to the WWE since they bought WCW and WCW previously bought Jim Crockett promotions. Usually, the biggest promotion from the affiliates was the main home of the NWA World titles(all of them had their own regional titles sanctioned by the NWA) and their owner was the President of the NWA.
> Since 2017 NWA works as a promotion and you can access all their shows with the Powerrr subscription on FITE.



honestly it makes way more sense to just have it on fite than creating its own service. Anywho very much looking forward to these road ppv and powerr tapings. Its a very important shoot to put nwa in place to finally move forward again and be own its own and the future to grow.


----------



## GreatJIm

NWA needs to find some young rookie they can build up


wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Why doesn't the NWA create their own streaming service?
> 
> They can use it for Power and their PPVs, as well as give full access to their matches from the old days.


💰


----------



## kovs27




----------



## USAUSA1

Never thought Ric Flair would show up. Perfect timing.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Never thought Ric Flair would show up. Perfect timing.


Indeed.
Thank you WWE for releasing Ric Flair! 
I am very curious how exactly he will get involved.


----------



## captainzombie

kovs27 said:


>


It is really cool that they are able to get Ric to appear. Maybe he sides with Murdoch and costs Aldis the title. 2021 has been surreal in wrestling seeing AEW which is only a few years ago be at a somewhat similar level as WWE and work with a lot of the other smaller promotions not ignoring that there is other promotions out there.


----------



## shandcraig

Very excited for ric to make an appearance back at his home the nwa. Really excited for nwa to finally start again and begin it's starting point of growth. Now this is fitting and for the yearly anniversary show


----------



## GreatJIm

GreatJIm said:


> Wonder if flair will show up at the Anniversary show. Be nice to see flair on an NWA show again


pats myself on the back


----------



## shandcraig

to bad 73 is on sunday this time because of the 2nd womens ppv. saturday ppvs are becoming a thing across the board and so much better than sundays.


----------



## shandcraig

So predictions on the card wins? I think Billy is going to pull off a good show even on a tight budget. We will see but the way he has built this and the fact its in the chase is classic


----------



## Dondada78

I hope they bring in Jimmy Yang since his daughter is on the show.


----------



## USAUSA1

Predictions:
Aldis
Pope/The End
Latimer
James Storm
Kratos/Stevens although I am rooting for La Rebelion 
Kylie Rae 
Kamille


----------



## shandcraig

I look at this show as nwa biggest event of the year and always will be moving forward. based around its birthday age and legacy. I feel that this event is its true return of its reboot as its finally on the road and booked more so that way. So this really is the restart and i hope this creates more interest again. Even myself could not keep interest in those empty studios or even the studio with small amounts of people. the atmosphere is just brutal. They absolutely need to do these mega round of road tappings in different places. Anywho again i hope it gets peoples interest again and even in here becomes omre chatty. This is as long as things dont get worse again in the states which i believe it will because it is in canada. 

Anywho enjoy the shows to whoever is watching them !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431650549724684296

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431650549724684296
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This would be huge!


----------



## GreatJIm

Lol Tessa is not going to sign with the nwa unless billy gives her a big contract or the nwa (men's) world title. Hopefully neither happens cause she's not worth it


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


>


the voice is so fitting and makes you wanna invest. Its still amazing how billys vision with nwa stands out so much on so little resources.


----------



## captainzombie

Looks like they might be having an issue with the PPV feed tonight for Empowerrr.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

captainzombie said:


> Looks like they might be having an issue with the PPV feed tonight for Empowerrr.








NWA EMPOWERRR PPV ISSUES UPDATE | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> NWA EMPOWERRR PPV ISSUES UPDATE | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least the arena looks filled up for this show as I know they were having a hard time to sell tickets.


----------



## captainzombie

Hoping we see The Hex vs. The Freebabes in the finals.


----------



## shandcraig

Nwa is having a hard time getting a break lol


----------



## USAUSA1

_Kamille continues to deliver. _


----------



## Asuka842

The show had a few production hiccups.

The commentary was dreadful.

But the actual in ring action was very enjoyable.


----------



## GreatJIm

That was some good wrestling.

NWA needs to drop their stuck in the 80s look and start working on their presentation. It just looks so indie and bad. For example they don't even use the same logo on their ring apron that they use on their other promo materials. It all looks amateur.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

GreatJIm said:


> That was some good wrestling.
> 
> NWA needs to drop their stuck in the 80s look and start working on their presentation. It just looks so indie and bad. For example they don't even use the same logo on their ring apron that they use on their other promo materials. It all looks amateur.


Why change a beautiful and unique aesthetic? It honestly just looks like the NWA often looked and deliberately so


----------



## shandcraig

Asuka842 said:


> The show had a few production hiccups.
> 
> The commentary was dreadful.
> 
> But the actual in ring action was very enjoyable.


Because female commentaries are brutal and she over sold everything like Excalibur. All woman show is fine but its super forced at the same time


----------



## shandcraig

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why change a beautiful and unique aesthetic? It honestly just looks like the NWA often looked and deliberately so


actually they have used that black look for the 70th show and it's what they should always use for ppvs or for everything. It looks sharp. Still has a classic look but also modern too


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> Lol Tessa is not going to sign with the nwa unless billy gives her a big contract or the nwa (men's) world title. Hopefully neither happens cause she's not worth it



people shouldnt be following news sites as much as they do. Not talking you just responding to the topic


----------



## GreatJIm

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why change a beautiful and unique aesthetic? It honestly just looks like the NWA often looked and deliberately so


Cause it looks like an old peoples bingo hall. It doesn't look like a legit sports venue. The chase ballroom is not the black pool tower ballroom.

Nostalgia will only get you so far


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431809408842010624

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

still cant decide whos winning the world championship. Still seems odd to break nicks insane long running hold of the belt to trev


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> Cause it looks like an old peoples bingo hall. It doesn't look like a legit sports venue. The chase ballroom is not the black pool tower ballroom.
> 
> Nostalgia will only get you so far



I agree absolutely in some degree. I think the over gimmicked 80s powerrr stage set them has already warn off. But there is no reason why NWA can not be based around history and those fundamentals. Its slogan history,legacy, tradition, is the nwa identity. NWA has a idenity and that is important because most indy promotions hell even aew to this day after 3 years does not have an identity and even cody said so. Show casing its history and having that classy feel and making promos and the belts feel prestigious like it once was is a good thing. having historic old belts still being used now its great. 

doesnt matter what nwa does they will never be big time unless they blow a lot of money.But i do think nwa can grow big enough to be smaller but the 3rd biggest us promotion. They could easily be or pass roh or impact current. Nothing is wrong with staying a smaller promotion but they do need to focus on that ceiling size that they can be one day. nwa has a place in this business and its classy old school way.

but i hear what youŕe saying about over gimmicking it.


----------



## Bland

Nwas old school theme fits helps to separate it from all other promotions and as seen in early Powerrr days, when the roster was stacked, they had huge potential. Thunder Rosa, Ricky Starks, Eli Drake/La Knight, Sam Shaw/Dexter Lumis and Willie Mack (just to name a few) all have had excellent matches and runs, Shaw and Mack where unfortunately very short and before Powerrr, but it shows Corgan has an excellent eye for talent. Even older talent like Tim Storm, Jocephus/Question Mark (rip), Aaron Stevens, James Storm, Rock n Roll Express and Trevor Murdoch have had excellent storylines and good matches. 

As for Empowerrr, solid show with good matches. Hoping NWA can sort a deal out with AEW and/or Impact where they can get some of their talent in for the Tapings as Leyla Hirch, Diamanté, Keira Hogan, and Red Velvet all did well and Deonna back for a ppv match would be great, or even a Powerrr main event of Kamille & Deonna vs Melina & Mickie. Chelsea Green would be a solid addition to, but doing NWA, Impact and ROH may just be to much as cant see any company putting a title on her if she continues working everywhere, as 1 injury will hurt several stories. 

As for NWA 73, card is stacked and great women's match additions as well. Hoping for tag title change as Aaron Stevens vs Jr Kratos needs to be building soon. Wouldn't actually mind a clean sweep of title changes or even everyone minus Aldis but Chelsea being free agent still has to hurt her chances. If Strickly Business lose all their matches prior to main event, then would add even more hype to Aldis vs Murdoch and all power could swift from the group but with Murdoch being a career stip, perhaps he does finally win the big one. Only negative would be that its not a young star defeating Aldis but Cody defeating Aldis at All In didn't hurt Aldis or NWA, and NWA is probably the only company where having a career tag and lower card guy win the World title would actually work well. Hoping for some shocks in the Battle Royal to as in at least a couple of fresh faces and maybe couple of legends as well. 
Matthew Rehwoldt/Morris (Aiden English) and Matt Cordona would be good additions and Carlito would be perfection especially if Chris Adonis retains the national title.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> actually they have used that black look for the 70th show and it's what they should always use for ppvs or for everything. It looks sharp. Still has a classic look but also modern too
> 
> View attachment 107239


I hope that this is what they end up using for tonight's PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I hope that this is what they end up using for tonight's PPV.



well it would make sense since thats what they used last time. It could be the same as last nights womens ppv but maybe they used the retro powerrr look for that to be different than 73. likely it will all just be exactly the same. The stage is cool with the nwa letters though !

Either way its better than the mini studio ! less gimmicky but still traditional


----------



## GreatJIm

shandcraig said:


> I agree absolutely in some degree. I think the over gimmicked 80s powerrr stage set them has already warn off. But there is no reason why NWA can not be based around history and those fundamentals. Its slogan history,legacy, tradition, is the nwa identity. NWA has a idenity and that is important because most indy promotions hell even aew to this day after 3 years does not have an identity and even cody said so. Show casing its history and having that classy feel and making promos and the belts feel prestigious like it once was is a good thing. having historic old belts still being used now its great.
> 
> doesnt matter what nwa does they will never be big time unless they blow a lot of money.But i do think nwa can grow big enough to be smaller but the 3rd biggest us promotion. They could easily be or pass roh or impact current. Nothing is wrong with staying a smaller promotion but they do need to focus on that ceiling size that they can be one day. nwa has a place in this business and its classy old school way.
> 
> but i hear what youŕe saying about over gimmicking it.


Ofc they should play up the history, legacy and tradition. It's the presentation that bothers me, it just looks like they are stuck in the past. Plus there is no cohesive look. They are using three different brand logos for example. 

They should be going for something like an NXT blackpool takeover feel. Not some rinky dink backyard indie promotion.


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> Ofc they should play up the history, legacy and tradition. It's the presentation that bothers me, it just looks like they are stuck in the past. Plus there is no cohesive look. They are using three different brand logos for example.
> 
> They should be going for something like an NXT blackpool takeover feel. Not some rinky dink backyard indie promotion.



so than everyone likes the black history, legacy and tradition look. I agree it brings a strong prestigious feel to it that still feels nostalgia but modern at the same time and its more classy and a solid identity. Guess we will see what happens tonight but likely the same as last night.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> well it would make sense since thats what they used last time. It could be the same as last nights womens ppv but maybe they used the retro powerrr look for that to be different than 73. likely it will all just be exactly the same. The stage is cool with the nwa letters though !
> 
> Either way its better than the mini studio ! less gimmicky but still traditional


Yeah, we shall see what happens tonight. Last night's women/s PPV was really good and better than the buildup leading to it. Tonight's NWA 73 should also be very good based on the build. I know Shand you are not a fan of Aldis losing the title, but I would not mind Murdoch being a transitional champion even if Aldis gets it back in 1-2 months time. Since I have been following the NWA since day 1, it would be nice to see a change at the top even if its for a short period of time.

I do hope that Stevens and Kratos lose the belts tonight, they can move forward with a Kratos vs. Stevens feud for sure.

I'm going to predict that Strictly Business loses all of the titles tonight, which will cause them to go on a rampage to get them back.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Yeah, we shall see what happens tonight. Last night's women/s PPV was really good and better than the buildup leading to it. Tonight's NWA 73 should also be very good based on the build. I know Shand you are not a fan of Aldis losing the title, but I would not mind Murdoch being a transitional champion even if Aldis gets it back in 1-2 months time. Since I have been following the NWA since day 1, it would be nice to see a change at the top even if its for a short period of time.
> 
> I do hope that Stevens and Kratos lose the belts tonight, they can move forward with a Kratos vs. Stevens feud for sure.
> 
> I'm going to predict that Strictly Business loses all of the titles tonight, which will cause them to go on a rampage to get them back.



I like your story theory !


----------



## Ockap

Has the ppv started? Last nights was actually a lot of fun. Kamille has the look of a real life amazon warrior princess. It's a shame her acting is atrocious, she has such a great look for hollywood or any wrestling promotion.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

So glad to see there's a discussion thread about this! Just watched Empowwer Looking so much forward to the show tonight!


----------



## shandcraig

Love that they brought in conrad. I don't understand why aew hasn't hired him,he wouod be an amazing announcer full time. He's such a good talker. Good voice too.

I actually really this stage set, it just needs screen on each side but I like the NWA logo as the main focus. Still think they should be using the legacy ring banners.


----------



## shandcraig

Of course I hope nwa tours and tapes powerrr at different locations each time. But they should make the chase it's new home over the studio, much better atmosphere than the studio. He can build from this


----------



## shandcraig

Main even was booked well for your heel champion. To bad nick didn't lunch Billy, I thought he was going to.


----------



## Top bins

My thoughts on NWA. 


Thom Latimer is awful. No selling. 

Tim storm Just commentated after a gruelling match. Which saw him go through a guardrail. 
Chris Adonis has improved tremendously since WWE in ring. 
Tag match with Kratos and Stevens Vs la rebellion was a very good tag match
And a world champion like Aldis losing the belt to Trevor Murdoch really?


----------



## Outlaw91

Top bins said:


> And a world champion like Aldis losing the belt to Trevor Murdoch really?


Did you watch before or just the ppv?


----------



## Top bins

Outlaw91 said:


> Did you watch before or just the ppv?


I accidentally stumbled on the result for the main event before I saw the PPV. So I didn't bother. Was it a good match? I can't believe Trevor Murdoch would ever be a world champion in any company let alone in 2021.


----------



## Outlaw91

Top bins said:


> I accidentally stumbled on the result for the main event before I saw the PPV. So I didn't bother. Was it a good match? I can't believe Trevor Murdoch would ever be a world champion in any company let alone in 2021.


The match was very good from the story telling perspective and very emotional , I recommend watching it. 

Everyone who didn't watch NWA from 2019 would laugh about this. But there is actually a story behind this. It began at the debut of Powerrr in 2019 after Harley Race's death (both were trained by Harley, Trevor was a protégé of his), they planted the seeds before pandemic and when they returned in 2021 this was the main story of NWA. I also recommend giving a chance to the Powerrr episodes, with the Powerrr subscription on FITE you can also watch the pre 2021 ppvs.


----------



## captainzombie

8/30 Powerrr Taping Spoilers



Spoiler



The NWA taped matches for upcoming episodes of Powerrr on Monday night at the Chase Park Plaza Hotel in St. Louis. Below are spoilers from the tapings, courtesy of Brandon Dissick:

* Kiera Hogan defeated Skye Blue

* Jamie Stanley and El Rudo defeated Captain Yuma and Rush Freeman

* Judais with James Mitchell defeated Jeremia Plunkett

* Kenzie Paige defeated Chelsea Green

* NWA World Television Champion Tyrus with Austin Idol retained over BLK Jeez with Jordan Clearwater

* Kylie Rae defeated Tootie Lynn

* Sal Rinauro and Matthew Mims defeated Marshe Rockett and Slice Boogie

* NWA World Women’s Tag Team Champion Marti Belle with Allysin Kay defeated Paola Blaze with Taryn Terrell and Jennacide

* Aron Stevens and JR Kratos defeated El Rudo and Jamie Stanley

* Luke Hawx and PJ Hawx defeated JTG and Colby Corino

* Jennacide defeated NWA World Women’s Tag Team Champion Allysin Kay

* James Storm vs. Judais with James Mitchell ended in a No Contest

* NWA World Women’s Champion Kamille defeated Tootie Lynn in a non-title match

* NWA World’s Heavyweight Champion Trevor Murdoch and The Pope defeated Crimson and Jeremiah Plunkett and Odinson and Parrow in a Triple Threat

* Melina defeated Skye Blue

* Nick Aldis and Tim Storm defeated NWA National Champion Chris Adonis and Thom Latimer with NWA World Women’s Champion Kamille



I wonder what happened here:



Spoiler



Did Aldis turn face?


----------



## USAUSA1

Interesting.......


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> I wonder what happened here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> undefined





Spoiler



I doubt it. I think it is more of a forced to team up with Storm against his own teamates situation. Maybe a punishment by Corgan for his actions on the ppv.


----------



## shandcraig

Not looking lol


----------



## captainzombie

Damn, back at GPB studios for December's Hard Times II PPV.



> The NWA will return to pay-per-view in December.
> 
> NWA owner Billy Corgan appeared on Busted Open Radio today and announced that the Hard Times II pay-per-view will take place on Saturday, December 4.
> 
> Hard Times II will be held at GPB Studios in Atlanta, and will stream live on FITE TV.
> 
> The inaugural NWA Hard Times pay-per-view took place on January 24, 2020 from GPB Studios. The event was headlined by current FTW Champion Ricky Starks of AEW defeating current NWA World’s Heavyweight Champion Trevor Murdoch in a tournament final to become the new NWA World Television Champion.
> 
> Hard Times II will be the NWA’s fifth pay-per-view for 2021. Back For The Attack was held on March 21 and When Our Shadows Fall was held on June 6, both from GPB Studios in Atlanta. The NWA held two pay-per-view events this past weekend at the Chase Ballroom in St. Louis. You can click here for our report on the first-ever NWA all-women’s EmPowerrr pay-per-view, and you can click here for our report on the NWA 73rd Anniversary event.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Damn, back at GPB studios for December's Hard Times II PPV.



So weird. Like why not book the chase again or somewhere else. That mini studio just kills the energy


----------



## GreatJIm

*Was*


shandcraig said:


> So weird. Like why not book the chase again or somewhere else. That mini studio just kills the energy


Money. Alot cheaper to shoot in a studio that provides equipment and people to work those equipment vs renting equipment and hiring people to work then.

I agree gpb studio setup is trash. NWA should try to get something like a WWE NXT full sail university agreement going


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> *Was*
> 
> 
> Money. Alot cheaper to shoot in a studio that provides equipment and people to work those equipment vs renting equipment and hiring people to work then.
> 
> I agree gpb studio setup is trash. NWA should try to get something like a WWE NXT full sail university agreement going



Its not Necessarily the fact that it is a studio but the size. I can't stand the current size of the impact studio. It's just to tight and feels life less. I guess that's why even small real venues work because it's designed better and never that small and has character. They just feel like boxes which they are.

These mini studios are soulless.


----------



## shandcraig

Why do you guys think they changed the setup for the tapings? It looks horrible


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Why do you guys think they changed the setup for the tapings? It looks horrible


Yeah it didn't look good but I can live with it. I think they tried to replicate the studio look.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> Damn, back at GPB studios for December's Hard Times II PPV.


If they won't have any PPV until December, I hope they would at least have some special Powerrr edition/s. From time to time they need shows with longer and better worked matches.
They could even put it on their YouTube channel to try to attract new subscribers for FITE.
They should change the setup of the studio too. Let the wrestlers do their entrances from the top like they did in the past but also make space for seats around the ring so more fans can attend.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> Yeah it didn't look good but I can live with it. I think they tried to replicate the studio look.


Stupid, the ppv setup was good and should have been the setup for the weekly show well there


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> If they won't have any PPV until December, I hope they would at least have some special Powerrr edition/s. From time to time they need shows with longer and better worked matches.
> They could even put it on their YouTube channel to try to attract new subscribers for FITE.
> They should change the setup of the studio too. Let the wrestlers do their entrances from the top like they did in the past but also make space for seats around the ring so more fans can attend.





shandcraig said:


> Stupid, the ppv setup was good and should have been the setup for the weekly show well there


I wish they would bring back those 1.5 hour Super Powerrr episodes where they had actual longer matches between the PPV's. And placing them on YouTube probably wouldn't be a bad idea or they have the Super Powerrr on FITE for the first week and then place them on their YT channel after.

After what they have as a setup like this set past week of Powerrr, going back to that studio look setting just is not going to work. Even in a ballroom setting like The Chase, they look like a much bigger promotion than what they were doing before. I would have also placed floor mats around most of the carpet so it doesn't look as tacky.

I think if they went this approach where they filmed Powerrr in ballroom setups with the amount of fans that they can get in safely with the pandemic it is better. Plus, they should just tape 2-3 months worth of material to get them by several months.


----------



## Outlaw91

captainzombie said:


> I would have also placed floor mats around most of the carpet so it doesn't look as tacky.


I'm asking for those protective mats since the inception of Powerrr and I doubt they will ever appear. Are those that expensive? They could at least buy what MLW has, those bathroom carpets.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> I'm asking for those protective mats since the inception of Powerrr and I doubt they will ever appear. Are those that expensive? They could at least buy what MLW has, those bathroom carpets.



he can afford ring mats,Thats not why he doesnt have them.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> he can afford ring mats,Thats not why he doesnt have them.


Why then? Isn't it safer for wrestlers fighting outside or doing dives from the ring?


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> Why then? Isn't it safer for wrestlers fighting outside or doing dives from the ring?



hes focused on his look and i guess by utilizing this look as a cheap measure lol


----------



## USAUSA1

They should continue to do the TV tapings at the studio but the ppvs should be elsewhere. 

The fact they name the ppv Hard Times for the second time this year, makes me think the Crockett Cup will return in early 2022.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> They should continue to do the TV tapings at the studio but the ppvs should be elsewhere.
> 
> The fact they name the ppv Hard Times for the second time this year, makes me think the Crockett Cup will return in early 2022.



he has to focus on growth for sure and consistency. thats the biggest issue right now with nwa which i get because of covid is consistency.


----------



## shandcraig

how was the episode ? wasnt home all day


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> how was the episode ? wasnt home all day


I just finished watching and I enjoyed it, there was plenty of wrestling. I didn't like that the first match was tapped without crowd though (I assume other matches were too). 
Also Aldis cut a very good and interesting promo at the end of the show. I'm curious to see what will happen inside Strictly Business in the future.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> I just finished watching and I enjoyed it, there was plenty of wrestling. I didn't like that the first match was tapped without crowd though (I assume other matches were too).
> Also Aldis cut a very good and interesting promo at the end of the show. I'm curious to see what will happen inside Strictly Business in the future.



Why no crowd? What was the point of the tappings being there. I can't imagine no one wanting to go


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Why no crowd? What was the point of the tappings being there. I can't imagine no one wanting to go


Just for a match. Maybe they decided to retape it for some reason , I don't know.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Why no crowd? What was the point of the tappings being there. I can't imagine no one wanting to go


Unless they taped several matches without the crowd


----------



## Outlaw91

This week's episode seemed kind of weird, especially the last segment and next week it's Powerrr Surge. 
I think Cyon (Robert Anthony) is the best choice for taking the TV belt but I hope they won't turn him face. He's the kind of heel who can get over because of his wrestling and the TV champion is supposed to be a good wrestler, the opposite of Tyrus. 
I wonder what happened to the NWA World title belt because Trevor Murdoch appeared without it in two segments last night.


----------



## Outlaw91

They are going on the road again, it seems to be a small venue but at least it's something different.
I'm curious to see what kind of cage they will use and how good the camera work is going to be. 









NWA: 'By Any Means Necessary' Coming To Oak Grove, Kentucky On 10/24


The National Wrestling Alliance has announced that they will be bringing the "By Any Means Necessary" Supercard event to Kentucky this October.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> They are going on the road again, it seems to be a small venue but at least it's something different.
> I'm curious to see what kind of cage they will use and how good the camera work is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWA: 'By Any Means Necessary' Coming To Oak Grove, Kentucky On 10/24
> 
> 
> The National Wrestling Alliance has announced that they will be bringing the "By Any Means Necessary" Supercard event to Kentucky this October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com



wont be a full nwa event. these joint shows are ok but i prefer one or the other.


----------



## USAUSA1

That ending angle was great and predictable but open more doors for different match ups.

Kratos has really improved on the mic.


----------



## Outlaw91

Great ending! That's how you turn the top heel into the top face (or one of the two top faces) and also solidify the heel position of other guy(s). With this move they created at least one more main event talent. Latimer can play the role of the vicious heel very well and Adonis is the cocky one.


----------



## shandcraig

sorta sucks seeing nick as a great heel for so long turn before the company really makes a turn for itself. The question i what is next for them after finishing its best angle they had going. I guess nick vs those dudes lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hopefully, this will lead to a major push for Latimer.


----------



## GreatJIm

i was hoping to see more of the crazy nick that we saw on the ppv. dude is kind of boring otherwise


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> i was hoping to see more of the crazy nick that we saw on the ppv. dude is kind of boring otherwise



good point, id like to see a snapped nick. Its because hes really meant to be a heel compared to a face.


----------



## USAUSA1

They posted the full episode on YouTube.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> They posted the full episode on YouTube.


The last episode of Powerrr, called Extra Powerrr, which was exclusively on YouTube, has 132 K views. This one, which has already been aired on FITE, currently has 19 K views. 
This may help us to get an idea about the number of payed subscriptions NWA could have for FITE.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> The last episode of Powerrr, called Extra Powerrr, which was exclusively on YouTube, has 132 K views. This one, which has already been aired on FITE, currently has 19 K views.
> This may help us to get an idea about the number of payed subscriptions NWA could have for FITE.


if reading correctly it means nwa might have a decent amount of paying peeps on fite ?


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> if reading correctly it means nwa might have a decent amount of paying peeps on fite ?


I doubt it but I could be wrong. I wish they would do monthly tapings.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> if reading correctly it means nwa might have a decent amount of paying peeps on fite ?


That's my assumption. 
It went from 19K to 30K. I doubt people who watched it live or later on demand on FITE is also watching it on YouTube.


----------



## shandcraig

noticed nick has been wrestling outside of nwa a lot more lately. wonder if hes moving on or what


----------



## USAUSA1

I've noticed some of the matches had no fans since the ppv. I wonder why Billy taped matches without fans? They had fans for the other matches including the Aldis angle. Don't make any sense. 

Thar ptv wrestling show looks very professional, maybe they should buy the nwa from Billy.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> I've noticed some of the matches had no fans since the ppv. I wonder why Billy taped matches without fans? They had fans for the other matches including the Aldis angle. Don't make any sense.
> 
> Thar ptv wrestling show looks very professional, maybe they should buy the nwa from Billy.


These last few weeks I've been having a very hard time getting through an episode of Powerrr due to this kind of stuff. It has become a true viewing killer as its hard to enjoy the product. They really need to be consistent and they are not with the product lately. Who knows what is even going on with the NWA of late.


----------



## shandcraig

nwa is very in consistent, its so hard to stay interested. they need to get their shit together and properly tour or properly have proper fan tapings for the road and next tapings in the studio. feels like every time billy does one great step forward with the product he does 2 steps back.


----------



## USAUSA1

They need to do monthly tapings. I think doing the ppvs from Missouri was great but 4 days in a row at the same location will kill any promotion. 

I see the show in Ky/TN will air in two parts. I think they said next week show will be an all women show, I probably skip it.

With that being said, I like what's going on with the actual show. I hope they keep up with the Latimer push. He is a great heel. Pope and Jax all have potential title shots against Murdoch. I think The Pope is the next challenger.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451897924645015556


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452456200189222916


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451897924645015556



I still don't really understand what she's deal dealing with. It sounds like it's mental struggles?


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah I think they couldn't get enough fans for the hotel for that many days straight. Billy is trying to keep costs down big down,so they need to figure out an appealing strategy. People are not enjoying the studio and he keeps removing good things that help build it up. He needs to take a hit and do no more than 4 episodes filmed at once.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kylie needs to find a different career.


----------



## shandcraig

RiverFenix said:


> Kylie needs to find a different career.



yeah if its emotional this is not going to get better any time soon. That shit times a long time for a lot of people. Career like this you sorta gotta be insanely consistent. She seems nice and has talents, she should use them for something more grounded and less public.


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> yeah if its emotional this is not going to get better any time soon. That shit times a long time for a lot of people. Career like this you sorta gotta be insanely consistent. She seems nice and has talents, she should use them for something more grounded and less public.


Even in just a backstage role if promoters want to help her out. It seems like the anxiety of performing is her trigger. Also she states she has trouble separating herself from her character - and that is a big problem in wrestling where you're basically playing the character of your making and on and off as different times depending on the situation or your call in how you want to kayfabe etc. 

I've always thought it was a bad choice to keep your real name as your ring name for this very reason - and Kylie isn't even in that box here.


----------



## shandcraig

RiverFenix said:


> Even in just a backstage role if promoters want to help her out. It seems like the anxiety of performing is her trigger. Also she states she has trouble separating herself from her character - and that is a big problem in wrestling where you're basically playing the character of your making and on and off as different times depending on the situation or your call in how you want to kayfabe etc.
> 
> I've always thought it was a bad choice to keep your real name as your ring name for this very reason - and Kylie isn't even in that box here.


yeah it all makes sense.


----------



## shandcraig

nwa clearly has a lot of work for itself to trutly become a functioning program. These tag along other promotions is not working. the inconstant nwa tapping then insane amount at once is not working.


----------



## USAUSA1

Booking and the taping process is the NWA issue. Corgan and Simon Diamond are terrible bookers. Taping every two months hurts the quality because the wrestlers are obviously tired at the tapings.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Booking and the taping process is the NWA issue. Corgan and Simon Diamond are terrible bookers. Taping every two months hurts the quality because the wrestlers are obviously tired at the tapings.



and fans dont wanna attend a 4 day taping.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455174369781723142


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455174369781723142


im confused what this is.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tomorrow line up for Powerrr. From last week tapings. Pope and Colby might be fun.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Tomorrow line up for Powerrr. From last week tapings. Pope and Colby might be fun.


the branding looks different.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tonight show was probably the best Power in its short history. Great set up,great crowd,good matches,surprise matches and debuts. The main event between Cyon and Mims was a fun match and it was nice seeing their new/young wrestlers getting a showcase match with a clean finish. The commentary was annoying,Idol have to go.


----------



## Top bins

Idol and Sky constantly bickering is a turn off. 

Good action. I always saw the Pope as someone who should of been a star in WWE.


----------



## kovs27

I agree the Idol and Sky bickering was too much. It took away from the action. I would have preferred Idol only out during the Cyon/Mimbs match. It would have made sense with the story they are telling between Cyon and Tyrus.


----------



## FROSTY

Finally gave this new Billy Corgan NWA a shot and wow, I really really enjoy it. I didn't think I would, up to the Into The Fire PPV now and I'm really enjoying the show. The joke Cornette made was old and unfortunate which is too bad because I loved the nostalgia he brought to commentary, it was in no way a racist joke or meant that way obviously, it's never been okay to make racist jokes Jim knows that, it was suppose to be a joke about starving people in Ethiopia going after the chicken on Murdoch's back and him being tough enough to fight them off but anyways. Bennett is a real good choice of replacement so far. Can't wait to see where this goes, it's just too bad almost every star here on this ppv wrestles exclusively for another company already. 

_edit_ Also forgot to add this bit so to add in edit, I don't get The Question Mark at all, no idea why this character is over or how he got over so fast. It looks to me almost like the audience is having a laugh, or they're in on it because the reaction isn't justified at all.


----------



## FROSTY

I must say, I'm loving old Trevor Murdoch much more so then I did young WWE version Trevor Murdoch. I thought we were the same age, but the young man is 3 years younger than me. What a great show this is, and this Into The Fire ppv has been so fun, I'm posting while watching. Still don't get the overness of The ? Mark, hopefully it dies down soon because it's the one thing I don't care for about this show, it's just silly the guys done nothing to be this over and he's certainly not entertaining enough to warrant these reactions. Now Aaron Stevens I can and do get.


----------



## USAUSA1

With the addition of OGK and The Fixers, the NWA might have a strong tag team division.


----------



## GreatJIm

Nwa finally hired a decent graphics designer to do their match card. It's looking more professional now. Just wish they would stop writing power as powerrr. Looks like some little kid picked the name.

Also, they need to update their ring and start filming in a better location. Something akin to the Hammerstein ballroom and less the ecw bingo ball


----------



## USAUSA1

I guess they use POWERRR to not get confused with 50 Cent tv shows.


----------



## shandcraig

glad you guys are enjoying it. Ive been having a hard time, I find NWA has been so back and forth. Billy really needs to figure out how to be consistent with his own promotion. all over the map


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> Nwa finally hired a decent graphics designer to do their match card. It's looking more professional now. Just wish they would stop writing power as powerrr. Looks like some little kid picked the name.
> 
> Also, they need to update their ring and start filming in a better location. Something akin to the Hammerstein ballroom and less the ecw bingo ball



i think just power is more impactful than powerrr. They need to be using that black NWA look they used at nwa 73 where it had words like tradition, legacy,respect on the ring banner. That was nwa best look. It looked like a combo of classic nwa but also modern feel. the blue is a fun gimmick but thats what it is a over used gimmick. they absolutely need to figure out its market and probably what already is popular would work. Instead his choices are all over the map and not consistent and sometimes its nwa solo braned show or sometimes its nwa using some other promotion.

there is so much potential here and we have seen amazing times when they have done amazing video build ups and booked the show really well. Billy of course is clearly making no money and it feels like hes very on and off with direction and drive. also was fucking insanely stupid to fire dave over accusations which never came to life.that is another thing that worries me is billy is insanely social justice like and it could hurt the promotion in the long run.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457150013310652421


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457150013310652421


Colby looks so much like if Steve Corino and Austin Aries had a baby lol.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Colby looks so much like if Steve Corino and Austin Aries had a baby lol.



funny before i saw your comment i was like wtf this is a young Austin Aries


----------



## USAUSA1

Jazz(producer/agent) pretty much confirmed the NWA is doing another 4 days taping in December in a recent interview. Smh


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Jazz(producer/agent) pretty much confirmed the NWA is doing another 4 days taping in December in a recent interview. Smh


i wonder where this time. Just before covid they had a ppv booked for that crocket cup in a perfect venue and apparently tickers were moving. personally feel the choices they have picked have not been big enough for good atmosphere. plus billy does not have enough of a vision to provide 4 days straight and no one wants or can go to these shows that often. 


He should strike a deal with tony to use the aew impact zone studio and do slight look changes and tape nwa there.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa taping for their new weekly show on December 3rd.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Its pretty much what they did before with United Wrestling Network


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA Bringing In “Several New Stars” For December 3rd-6th Tapings


Ahead of NWA's tapings in Atlanta, Georgia next month, "several new names" - including former WWE and Ring Of Honor stars - are set to join the company.




itrwrestling.com





The next set of tapings looks interesting. They have slowly rebuilt the roster after losing LA Knight,Kingston, Starks and Rosa.


----------



## RiverFenix

Darius Lockhart is a really good get for NWA. I was surprised AEW passed on him after bringing him in for a set of tapings and having him wrestle Starks and QT Marshall. I suspect the latter was a official/unofficial tryout.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## USAUSA1

RiverFenix said:


> Darius Lockhart is a really good get for NWA. I was surprised AEW passed on him after bringing him in for a set of tapings and having him wrestle Starks and QT Marshall. I suspect the latter was a official/unofficial tryout.


I don't know much about Lockhart but I was shock to see Limelight sign with MLW over AEW. I think AEW is only signing former WWE wrestlers at this point. Talent like Lockhart,Limelight, etc.will go somewhere else.


----------



## ProjectGargano

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't know much about Lockhart but I was shock to see Limelight sign with MLW over AEW. I think AEW is only signing former WWE wrestlers at this point. Talent like Lockhart,Limelight, etc.will go somewhere else.


Yes because, Daniel Garcia, Dante Martin, Lee Moriarty and Wheeler Yuta are all ex-wwe, right? I liked Lockhart but Moriarty took his spot and AEW have a bloated roster atm. If they want him or Limelight in the future will be easy for AEW to hire them.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mike Knox didn't earn a title shot but Pope,Jax and Aldis all have claims to a title shot. I wonder why the NWA made this match?


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Mike Knox didn't earn a title shot but Pope,Jax and Aldis all have claims to a title shot. I wonder why the NWA made this match?


probably nothing else to do


----------



## GreatJIm

USAUSA1 said:


> Mike Knox didn't earn a title shot but Pope,Jax and Aldis all have claims to a title shot. I wonder why the NWA made this match?


Cause Mike Knox isn't winning. Have to keep Aldis away for as long as possible. They probably want to build pope and Jax a bit more. 

Pope has everything to be a champion except maybe size. Jax is kind of boring


----------



## USAUSA1

Mick Foley
Austin Aries
Doug Williams 
RHETT Titus
ROH TAG TITLE Match
Jr Heavyweight title 

Might be the biggest ppv card in the Corgan era.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis vs Latimer is the real main event.


----------



## shandcraig

nwa really needs to figure out its venues. That studio is not helping them and its choices outside it dont seem to help.Well more or so over booking to many tapings. They need to figure out a consistent program because it feels like its all over the map.

Honestly shocked Billy is bringing I'm Aries but excited to see what happens.


----------



## 3venflow

EmPowerrr did 3,500 buys according to the latest WON.


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> EmPowerrr did 3,500 buys according to the latest WON.


Why it took Meltzer so long to get those numbers lol


----------



## USAUSA1

Colby look more like Austin Aries than Steve.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> View attachment 111999
> 
> View attachment 111998
> 
> 
> Colby look more like Austin Aries than Steve.


LOL! Yes he does. Maybe Aries will tell him at the PPV that he is his real dad.

The card does look really good. The only match that is an oddball is why are the ROH tag titles being defended on the show?


----------



## Dondada78

I'm kinda interested in seeing what Kerry Morton, but after seeing Kenzie page I'm doubting Ricky Morton as a trainer by her fitness level and botches.


----------



## MrTony1920

Im a big fan of NWA. I pre order Hard Times 2.


----------



## shandcraig

the card does look great and i have a good feeling about the vibe of this. Hopefully Aries comes back as a heel ! that studio must be desperate because it must be cheap as fuck to rent it out compared to a proper venue. That being said i would rather nwa stand on its own 2 feet in that place than have joint show with another promotion riding its tails. 


wait just realized he said jinour heavyweight! belt is coming back ! that is epic, i love that belt. My only problem is lol wtf is with billy wanting so many dam belts. This is actuatlly insane. normally i would hate this so much but im fine with it because i just love all the classic heritage nwa belts.

I could see billy making this a stepping stone for aries to win the main eblt


----------



## Dondada78

shandcraig said:


> the card does look great and i have a good feeling about the vibe of this. Hopefully Aries comes back as a heel ! that studio must be desperate because it must be cheap as fuck to rent it out compared to a proper venue. That being said i would rather nwa stand on its own 2 feet in that place than have joint show with another promotion riding its tails.
> 
> 
> wait just realized he said jinour heavyweight! belt is coming back ! that is epic, i love that belt. My only problem is lol wtf is with billy wanting so many dam belts. This is actuatlly insane. normally i would hate this so much but im fine with it because i just love all the classic heritage nwa belts.
> 
> I could see billy making this a stepping stone for aries to win the main eblt


I would have preferred Billy sign AR Fox considering he lives in ATL and is less of a problem backstage plus he has been training the hottest prospects coming out of ATL.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462930832834928641
NWA Taping in Jacksonville,Fl. Charity event


----------



## USAUSA1

Looks like Triplemania Regia and Hardtimes airing at the same time on Fite.


----------



## USAUSA1

NWA USA? YOUTUBE show? https://slamwrestling.net/index.php/2021/12/04/nwa-usa-is-on-its-way/


----------



## shandcraig

I'm confused, how were there only 40 people at this event? My local promotion would easily fill those entire seats.


----------



## USAUSA1

PWInsider reports that the reason Saturday night’s NWA Hard Times 2 PPV had such a small crowd was because they found out on November 30th that only 90 fans would be allowed at the show since GBS Studios in Atlanta, GA takes government funding and thus was obligated to follow more restrictive standards. The promotion had to refund many fans who had tickets and they had Kyle Davis personally apologize to those fans and sent them a statement from NWA President Billy Corgan.


----------



## USAUSA1

They are doing tapings in Jacksonville,Aldis confirmed the Crockett Cup will be in Nashville, they probably tape in St Louis again. It should be much better next year. They need to leave Atlanta or find another venue in Atlanta. Covid protocols will not change for Government buildings anytime soon.

Watching Triplemania and Hard Times side by side, I must say the NWA put on a much better show. The wrestling for the most part was good.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> PWInsider reports that the reason Saturday night’s NWA Hard Times 2 PPV had such a small crowd was because they found out on November 30th that only 90 fans would be allowed at the show since GBS Studios in Atlanta, GA takes government funding and thus was obligated to follow more restrictive standards. The promotion had to refund many fans who had tickets and they had Kyle Davis personally apologize to those fans and sent them a statement from NWA President Billy Corgan.



pathetic, yet arenas are full of people. They need to just get away from that place. Stop filming several months of tapings in one place. Either travel and tape a month or 6 weeks in a different place. Or find a better home venue that is better.


----------



## wwetna1

USAUSA1 said:


> I guess they use POWERRR to not get confused with 50 Cent tv shows.


More like 50 would sue the shit out of them, run them through the press, and has more money and backing .. he would be right to do it too since he has made the Power universe


----------



## ProjectGargano

Was this a PPV with 7 title matches and there wasn´t a single title change? That was odd.


----------



## ThomasRoss

wwetna1 said:


> More like 50 would sue the shit out of them, run them through the press, and has more money and backing .. he would be right to do it too since he has made the Power universe


50's net worth is only 2/3 of Corgan's.


----------



## kovs27

I enjoyed seeing the British Invasion reunite. It'll give Aldis something to do while keeping him away from the ten pounds of gold.


----------



## wwetna1

ThomasRoss said:


> 50's net worth is only 2/3 of Corgan's.


50 and his power universe has the backing of Starz which is lionsgate as a company as well as Viacom who owns cbs. It’s a no win game if you name your show that because 50 Cent will call him out in the media as he calls out anyone who fucks with what is his. And 50 cent will sue him and the nwa even if it doesn’t win him a bunch of money as he’s done it in the past before to people who don’t have the money to pay him but says it’s about the principle of not fucking with his shit in his own words on shade 45. Billy isn’t that stupid as his net worth and NWA wouldn’t survive that for an extended period as they aren’t that profitable to do so while 50 will churn out more and more projects.


----------



## ThomasRoss

wwetna1 said:


> 50 and his power universe has the backing of Starz which is lionsgate as a company as well as Viacom who owns cbs. It’s a no win game if you name your show that because 50 Cent will call him out in the media as he calls out anyone who fucks with what is his. And 50 cent will sue him and the nwa even if it doesn’t win him a bunch of money as he’s done it in the past before to people who don’t have the money to pay him but says it’s about the principle of not fucking with his shit in his own words on shade 45. Billy isn’t that stupid as his net worth and NWA wouldn’t survive that for an extended period as they aren’t that profitable to do so while 50 will churn out more and more projects.


I'm surprised that 50 is even remotely relevant in 2021, haven't heard anything of him in like 15 years (besides his crappy acting roles, maybe).


----------



## USAUSA1

Crockett Cup is rumored for February or March in Nashville. I heard MLW Von Erichs and the Briscoes will be a part of it.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mims promo was long but effective. The fans got behind him and I can see this being the beginning of a big push.

I hate the hokey James Mitchell stuff. It's stupid. They can use Judas in a better way or not at all.

Jax Dane heel turn has been a nice surprise so far. He is more believable as the big bad ass.

Glad they somewhat explained the recent Knox and Cardona stuff.


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> Mims promo was long but effective. The fans got behind him and I can see this being the beginning of a big push.
> 
> I hate the hokey James Mitchell stuff. It's stupid. They can use Judas in a better way or not at all.
> 
> Jax Dane heel turn has been a nice surprise so far. He is more believable as the big bad ass.
> 
> Glad they somewhat explained the recent Knox and Cardona stuff.



The episode got better once they got past the Sal Rinauro stuff. I would have preferred they did a slow turn with Sal and not him just randomly wanting to be evil. It was weird.


----------



## USAUSA1

1. Nwa Powerrr re-run will air every Friday on YouTube. 
2. Nwa USA will air every Saturday on YouTube. 
3. For $50 per year, you can get every ppv plus the original airing of Powerrr on Fite.

Sounds like a good and fair deal.


----------



## bizil

My thing with the NWA is HOW do they get to the next level. NO MATTER what u say about AEW, they DEBUTED as a company on TNT! Off the back of the All In success. WHICH FEATURED an NWA World Title match between Cody and Aldis. BUT how did the NWA TRULY benefit off that?? Just think it's hella interesting that the NWA Women's Title appeared on AEW TV. BUT none of the NWA men's titles have appeared.

Just think with the Forbidden Door shit going on, we could ACTUALLY see Danielson, Punk, MJF, Cole, Omega, Jericho, Moxley, etc. as the NWA World Champion at some point. Plus with all the talent Tony is signing to AEW, he could REALLY BOLSTER the NWA roster by having AEW stars appear in the NWA. The current NWA roster could of course be a part of it. Just saying some major star power for depth would be huge for them.

Hell in a perfect world, AEW buys the NWA. Corgan cashes out BUT can still play a role in the company. And the NWA could GET BACK on the Turner Networks IF more TV time becomes available. Or hell keep it going on You Tube. Jus saying the NWA is in PRIME POSITION to pack several thousand asses in seats again. Epic storylines could be told over the resurgance of the NWA.


----------



## USAUSA1

If aew buys the nwa, then it's over for good. Khan will not run a separate promotion. Plus,he would buy ROH first. 

The forbidden door thing seems to be over for AEW. Sure they have agreements with aaa and New Japan but I don't think you will get an Omega/Impact situation again.


----------



## bizil

USAUSA1 said:


> If aew buys the nwa, then it's over for good. Khan will not run a separate promotion. Plus,he would buy ROH first.
> 
> The forbidden door thing seems to be over for AEW. Sure they have agreements with aaa and New Japan but I don't think you will get an Omega/Impact situation again.


Well I guess he could always buy NWA out and do a brand split. ROH under Sinclair has had many years to grow their brand. The new NWA still has UPSIDE on a national stage at some point. My main point NONETHELESS is how the does NWA grow their product. Being on You Tube and fight TV isn't enough. And as I said earlier, the NWA World Title was a MAJOR PIECE to the All In show that grew a great crowd. NWA DIDN'T truly benefit from it the way it could have. While AEW used it as a springboard to become the 2nd biggest company in the US. Just figured the NWA would AT LEAST get more run on that AEW platform MINIMUM! Impact and NJPW benefitted AT LEAST in terms of exposure on TNT.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

bizil said:


> Well I guess he could always buy NWA out and do a brand split. ROH under Sinclair has had many years to grow their brand. The new NWA still has UPSIDE on a national stage at some point. My main point NONETHELESS is how the does NWA grow their product. Being on You Tube and fight TV isn't enough. And as I said earlier, the NWA World Title was a MAJOR PIECE to the All In show that grew a great crowd. NWA DIDN'T truly benefit from it the way it could have. While AEW used it as a springboard to become the 2nd biggest company in the US. Just figured the NWA would AT LEAST get more run on that AEW platform MINIMUM! Impact and NJPW benefitted AT LEAST in terms of exposure on TNT.


Corgan doesn't seem to be interested in selling the NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

NWA main goal should be gaining paying fans first and for most. That is how many gets a network unless you put a plan together with hundreds of millions of dollars loke Tony Khan. He was on a right track to get peoples interest and tour right before covid hit. He has been shit since. There is plenty of free states doing as they please and he could easily be touring these places with out worrying about covid like what happened in Atlanta being in that government studio. Hes putting to much focus into nostalgia when instead he could just have the focus being on yes history,legacy and tradition but with no so gimmick vibe to it. Pretty much the very first ppv he did was brilliant and that exact legacy look and feel to it is what got peoples attention. Now hes been driving this nostalgia focus and its to gimmicky. Like the chase clearly didnt workout in his favor.


----------



## bizil

HERE'S why I mentioned Corgan MAY HAVE to consider selling the NWA. IF Tony decided to make him an offer he couldn't refuse. Just saying, how far can Corgan ON HIS OWN get the NWA to? 

IF ANYTHING, somehow gain a close working agreement with AEW. Where AT TIMES, we could see a Daniel Bryan, Punk, MJF, Cole, etc. be the NWA World Champion. And with that bloated ass roster AEW has, have some them appear in the NWA for angles. Just like what Impact and NJPW were doing with AEW. 

THAT in itself would be a boost to the NWA. And the top NWA stars could of course appear in AEW at times. Just saying MJF and The Pinnacle dominating all the NWA titles at one time would be a great angle. And bringing them on AEW to give them more shine. Would be EASILY the highest profile the NWA has been on in the US since the 80's early 90's Crockett-WCW Days.


----------



## DUD

Great to hear Nick Aldis has signed an extension with NWA. He's really become synonymous with NWA over the past couple of years.

With NWA going back to free episodes on Youtube hopefully we will see a gradual rise in popularity over 2022.


----------



## wwetna1

bizil said:


> HERE'S why I mentioned Corgan MAY HAVE to consider selling the NWA. IF Tony decided to make him an offer he couldn't refuse. Just saying, how far can Corgan ON HIS OWN get the NWA to?
> 
> IF ANYTHING, somehow gain a close working agreement with AEW. Where AT TIMES, we could see a Daniel Bryan, Punk, MJF, Cole, etc. be the NWA World Champion. And with that bloated ass roster AEW has, have some them appear in the NWA for angles. Just like what Impact and NJPW were doing with AEW.
> 
> THAT in itself would be a boost to the NWA. And the top NWA stars could of course appear in AEW at times. Just saying MJF and The Pinnacle dominating all the NWA titles at one time would be a great angle. And bringing them on AEW to give them more shine. Would be EASILY the highest profile the NWA has been on in the US since the 80's early 90's Crockett-WCW Days.


Yeah because AEW bitching out Swan and Moose worked so well for impact. In fact no impact male in aews bubble was even good enough to get the belt back, just Christian got to play captain save a company. They would be stupid to let AEW do to them what they did impact


----------



## USAUSA1

Due to technical difficulties fite tv will not air NWA POWERRR on Fite tonight BUT it will air on YouTube TONIGHT for free at 7:30 eastern time.


----------



## DUD

I'm all on board this heel Matt Cardona becoming Champion.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder how well NWA will do with the All Access package for $50 a year on fite.Its a good concept. Feels like very recently they are slowly again starting to figure themselves out.They just need to badly figure out its touring and get out of that studio. Still think using other promotions to fund their shows only hurts NWA, They need to be entirely nwa events backed by billy.I understand why though.


----------



## shandcraig

bizil said:


> HERE'S why I mentioned Corgan MAY HAVE to consider selling the NWA. IF Tony decided to make him an offer he couldn't refuse. Just saying, how far can Corgan ON HIS OWN get the NWA to?
> 
> IF ANYTHING, somehow gain a close working agreement with AEW. Where AT TIMES, we could see a Daniel Bryan, Punk, MJF, Cole, etc. be the NWA World Champion. And with that bloated ass roster AEW has, have some them appear in the NWA for angles. Just like what Impact and NJPW were doing with AEW.
> 
> THAT in itself would be a boost to the NWA. And the top NWA stars could of course appear in AEW at times. Just saying MJF and The Pinnacle dominating all the NWA titles at one time would be a great angle. And bringing them on AEW to give them more shine. Would be EASILY the highest profile the NWA has been on in the US since the 80's early 90's Crockett-WCW Days.


I dont dont Tony gives a fuck about nwa.He just wants talent.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa USA is a better booked show than Powerr. Easy watch, not too long.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> I dont dont Tony gives a fuck about nwa.He just wants talent.


His roster is already enormous, you got elite wrestlers like Jay Lethal not wrestling on dynamite for over a month.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> His roster is already enormous, you got elite wrestlers like Jay Lethal not wrestling on dynamite for over a month.


yeah tonys vision for aew is trash but lets hope hes open to change.


----------



## DUD

USAUSA1 said:


> His roster is already enormous, you got elite wrestlers like Jay Lethal not wrestling on dynamite for over a month.


Yeah, you look at the work Matt Cardona has done to get noticed in the last three months. Then you see Jay Lethal and Tony Nese. Look at Ethan Page please Josh Alexander.


----------



## Outlaw91

I found this on Wikipedia. 
I guess the card is bullshit because it could be a phenomenal tournament if all these teams participated. 









Crockett Cup (2022) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Outlaw91

Spoiler



Is Aldis getting the belt back after Crockett Cup? 









NWA Powerrr Trip Spoilers For 2/11/22 - Two Titles Change Hands


Tonight, NWA taped matches for its NWA Powerrr Trip event at the Valor Hall in Oak Grove, Kentucky. Matches from the event included three title matches.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## Outlaw91

Spoiler



World Championship Bout Set For NWA Crockett Cup 2022
Now Aldis is participating in the Crockett Cup with Doug Williams and he is also challenging for the Worlds title. I know it is a 2 day ppv but it is still weird.


----------



## captainzombie

Outlaw91 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> World Championship Bout Set For NWA Crockett Cup 2022
> Now Aldis is participating in the Crockett Cup with Doug Williams and he is also challenging for the Worlds title. I know it is a 2 day ppv but it is still weird.


That is quite odd that they would do that. Usually on one of the nights they would have a World title match on the card, but not having one of the contenders in the Crockett Cup also challenging for the title. Who knows what they are planning at the moment. I am about 1.5 months behind on the NWA and need to get caught up.


----------



## GreatJIm

Billy made Zack Ryder the champ because he did some backyard wrestling in gcw. At least with Trevor there was a long build up. 

And Zack is probably going to be in a competitive match against Jordynne grace in impacts next ppv. The f is billy thinking. 

I am not against Zack, but I don't think he's anywhere near ready to be viewed as a world champion.


----------



## Outlaw91

Outlaw91 said:


> I found this on Wikipedia.
> I guess the card is bullshit because it could be a phenomenal tournament if all these teams participated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crockett Cup (2022) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Sorry for this post, it was probably a joke by someone who edits Wikipedia articles. But I got very excited because there were listed teams like The Briscoes, FTR, Malakai and Brody, Young Bucks, GoD, FinJuice, British Invasion, Santana and Ortiz, La Rebellion etc. 
Since it is a 2 day and 16 teams tournament I still hope they would get some of these teams. I am positive that Billy will collaborate with AEW, Impact, RoH and NJPW for this(maybe also AAA, I can see the Lee Brothers getting involved) . North American wrestling deserves a real top tag team tournament and Crockett Cup has the name and the legacy to attract top teams.


----------



## Outlaw91

GreatJIm said:


> Billy made Zack Ryder the champ because he did some backyard wrestling in gcw. At least with Trevor there was a long build up.
> 
> And Zack is probably going to be in a competitive match against Jordynne grace in impacts next ppv. The f is billy thinking.
> 
> I am not against Zack, but I don't think he's anywhere near ready to be viewed as a world champion.


I am also not a fan of intergender matches, even the tag team ones I found pretty stupid. But since many people today seem to be involved in shit like this I try to judge match by match and not get influenced because I know that guy did intergender matches. I don't know how many people actually like this but there may be some considering that Impact even created an intergender title masked as an internet title. 
They may try to attract Joey Ryan's old fanbase.


----------



## GreatJIm

Outlaw91 said:


> I am also not a fan of intergender matches, even the tag team ones I found pretty stupid. But since many people today seem to be involved in shit like this I try to judge match by match and not get influenced because I know that guy did intergender matches. I don't know how many people actually like this but there may be some considering that Impact even created an intergender title masked as an internet title.
> They may try to attract Joey Ryan's old fanbase.


Intergender matches are only good if you are building up the woman. Which I think is fine if that's the goal. 

It does nothing for your the male wrestler that is your world champion to be in any sort of 1 on 1 match with a female.


----------



## Outlaw91

GreatJIm said:


> Intergender matches are only good if you are building up the woman. Which I think is fine if that's the goal.
> 
> It does nothing for your the male wrestler that is your world champion to be in any sort of 1 on 1 match with a female.


Women should never beat men in matches(actually they shouldn't compete against each other at all) unless it is some kind of comedy shit. 
I still can't believe New Japan booked this:


----------



## Outlaw91

I think it's not a spoiler anymore, it's from NWA's YouTube channel.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope the crockett cup is the turn around for NWA,They really need to get on track with its direction of events ect. Hopefully matt dont hold the belt long and loses to Nick, he dont fit as a world champion. Looking forward to this event.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Delighted for Matt and hope he gets a good run with the belt. Criminally underrated and underused for years in WWE and happy to see him finding success now. Really wouldn't want to see them go back to Aldis who has felt like a holding pattern for years. 

Hopefully NWA can get some buzz going as it's a nice little alternative product in look and feel and definitely has a place in the current landscape imo


----------



## DUD

Outlaw91 said:


> I think it's not a spoiler anymore, it's from NWA's YouTube channel.


I'm amazed they've not just posted the whole show. Billy Corgan has a good track record of catching on to a buzz. The guys got over two million followers. Young Bucks get 220k views as guests on a popular YouTube channel where Johnny Knoxville got 1.2 mil views. Just cash in on the buzz for fucks sake.


----------



## Outlaw91

Forum Dud said:


> I'm amazed they've not just posted the whole show. Billy Corgan has a good track record of catching on to a buzz. The guys got over two million followers. Young Bucks get 220k views as guests on a popular YouTube channel where Johnny Knoxville got 1.2 mil views. Just cash in on the buzz for fucks sake.


Yeah, it sucks. We know we have a new Worlds Champ yet last night's show still took place in that little studio. The content they taped there will probably be enough to get them to the next PPV.


----------



## DUD

Outlaw91 said:


> Yeah, it sucks. We know we have a new Worlds Champ yet last night's show still took place in that little studio. The content they taped there will probably be enough to get them to the next PPV.


It's sad really. Cardona creating an angle out of thin air suggesting Aldis and Corgan are colluting to remove him has more views than there weekly product. Just move with the times FFS 😂 .


----------



## Outlaw91

Forum Dud said:


> It's sad really. Cardona creating an angle out of thin air suggesting Aldis and Corgan are colluting to remove him has more views than there weekly product. Just move with the times FFS 😂 .


I hope at least they will put the title match on the first Powerrr and it will be next week's episode.


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully they tape Powerrr at the fair grounds. Its a solid smaller venue and a zillion times better than the studio.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Hopefully they tape Powerrr at the fair grounds. Its a solid smaller venue and a zillion times better than the studio.


I didn’t hear any announcement about it but probably they will also tape content for Powerrr, it's only logical to do so.


----------



## Outlaw91




----------



## Outlaw91

Outlaw91 said:


>


It seems they took it down, it was the reveal of the brackets with Joe Gali, Billy Corgan and Pat Kenney. Maybe uploading it so early was a mistake because it contained spoilers from Powerrr Trip .
Anyway, I think they are going for La Rebellion vs The Briscoes in the final.
Aldis is out of the tournament because of the Worlds title match, Doug Williams will have a surprise partner.


----------



## Outlaw91

I didn't take a screenshot of the brackets but I'll try to remember the participants. There will be a total of 20 teams and 16 places for the tournament, 4 teams unknown yet will have a 4 way qualifying match and a surprise team will get a direct spot.

Teams involved :

La Rebellion ( NWA World Tag Team champions)

The Briscoes (ROH and GCW World Tag Team champions). These two teams can only face each other in the finals.

OGK( Bennett and Taven)

Strictly Business (Adonis and Latimer)

Doug Williams and a mystery partner

Aron Stevens and Kratos

The Fixers

The Pope and Mims

Jordan Clearwater and Marche Rockett

The End

Team Cardona (Mike Knox and another guy)

2 of those 3 jobbers, I don't knkw their names, one is Captain Yuma

Dirty Sexy Boys (Dango and JTG)

The Hawks (Luke and PJ)

I think these are the participating teams.

Aldis will challenge Cardona for the Worlds title, also National, TV, Women's, Women's tag team title matches and the finals for the Jr Heavyweight title (Aries vs Homicide vs Lockhart vs Corino).

National Title match, probably Mayweather (c) vs Jax Dane

World TV title, probably Tyrus (c) vs Cyon


----------



## shandcraig

i feel like dave Lagana was a big part of creating this image of nwa when it started. Also editing and promoting videos in such a compelling way. Since hes been gone it feels like billy has been a bit lost. He needs the right team around him. Anyone does, vince did and had people create amazing stuff for him that he didnt think of or do. AEW has this same issue with no one with a vision. Hope this all changes at the ppv. Biggest one i guess is being consistent. I just feel like nwa felt authentic when it restarted and the past 2 years have instead felt a bit try hard


----------



## shandcraig

I'm glad they went with this belt. Its a homage to the 2nd designed world nwa championship, Smart. I think this was the better choice. It stands out on its own more and dont feel like a second belt to the main belt. This one has a really classy traditional look to it and a lot of history of its own as well. I love that nwa is using all these old classic belts but lol fuck they have to many belts. They need to work hard at making all these belts feel important from one other. Instead of just having a parade of all the different nwa promotions best belts. Either way its sweet.Aries would be the right choice to hold it,The guy needs a come back. Also hope the briscoes win.

This is a pointless comment but does anyone think they should move away from the blue and yellow look for its shows ? When they have their first ever event under billy they branded the shows with the black and white look. I found it looked way more classy and still traditional. Also loved how they had promotional words like legacy and tradition.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't get this promotion, its got a lot of great aspects going and yet still hardly fans show up to this promotion. My new local promotion had mpre people show up to the past few events than this. I do know nwa lacks marketing and serious lack of consistency but come on, they deserve more interest.


----------



## Outlaw91

The Jr Heavyweight title looks very good. I hope Aries wins it, he is the best guy to carry it.
I just finished watching the first night of the Crockett Cup, it wasn't anything special but it was pretty decent considering it was all tag team matches . I have no doubt the second night will be much better, the card looks pretty good. Maybe there will also be more people in the attendance.

I am glad they put a 225 lbs weight limit for the Jr Heavyweight title, so it doesn't have to be a flippy title like cruiserweight titles usually are. I like the idea of being challenged also by heavyweights who aren't that big.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> The Jr Heavyweight title looks very good. I hope Aries wins it, he is the best guy to carry it.
> I just finished watching the first night of the Crockett Cup, it wasn't anything special but it was pretty decent considering it was all tag team matches . I have no doubt the second night will be much better, the card looks pretty good. Maybe there will also be more people in the attendance.
> 
> I am glad they put a 225 lbs weight limit for the Jr Heavyweight title, so it doesn't have to be a flippy title like cruiserweight titles usually are. I like the idea of being challenged also by heavyweights who aren't that big.


Yeah Aries really makes sense, the guy needs a come back. It will be interesting because he needs to be asshole Aries but I'm sure at thr same time he will also play respect to the belt. Also Aries is the best choice to bring this belt into a important phase off the back, as he's good at making things feel legit.

Ya I think Saturday show was more of a match fest for the tournament. Ton has many matches that are more story and character driven. Looking forward to the Jr match but I also hope Nick wins the belt back. If Nick stays with nwa for a long time i hope he helps with the creative side behind the scenes one day. Also think there will be a lot more people going tonight


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Yeah Aries really makes sense, the guy needs a come back. It will be interesting because he needs to be asshole Aries but I'm sure at thr same time he will also play respect to the belt. Also Aries is the best choice to bring this belt into a important phase off the back, as he's good at making things feel legit.
> 
> Ya I think Saturday show was more of a match fest for the tournament. Ton has many matches that are more story and character driven. Looking forward to the Jr match but I also hope Nick wins the belt back. If Nick stays with nwa for a long time i hope he helps with the creative side behind the scenes one day. Also think there will be a lot more people going tonight


I would rather have Cardona retain and play the top heel until the Anniversary show where Aldis wins. I am not interested in a face Aldis as champion, at least not yet. 

I think they should held the Crockett Cup and Anniversary shows during Wrestlemania and Summerslam weekends. They could draw much bigger crowds.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> I would rather have Cardona retain and play the top heel until the Anniversary show where Aldis wins. I am not interested in a face Aldis as champion, at least not yet.
> 
> I think they should held the Crockett Cup and Anniversary shows during Wrestlemania and Summerslam weekends. They could draw much bigger crowds.


Fair enough ut I find this dude horrible. He doesn't seem like a legit heel or fact, just the real goof he is. I will agree about nick winning at the anniversary show. I assume he will win as a face though.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Fair enough ut I find this dude horrible. He doesn't seem like a legit heel or fact, just the real goof he is. I will agree about nick winning at the anniversary show. I assume he will win as a face though.


He will win as a face but I prefer him to chase the title for some time and shortly after he wins it to turn heel again.


----------



## GreatJIm

Nick shouldn't be anywhere near the title. He is boring as boring comes. 

Wish billy would throw some money at bray Wyatt to be champ for a bit. Get some buzz going for nwa again


----------



## captainzombie

Night 1 was pretty good overall, albeit a bit predictable. La Rebellion seems to be getting a bit cocky after last nights promo, I would love for them to get to the finals and have them place the belts on the line against The Briscoes, with the Briscoes winning the cup and tag titles. 

I still think that they should of broke up some of the tournament last night with at least one of the title matches like they used to do in the 80's with the tournament.

The only thing that I didn't really like was the presentation. I think this was the one of the worst during the Billy owned NWA era. The building looked empty in several sections and they should of curtained off some sections. It felt even below Indy at times presentation wise.

I hope that Cardona does hold on to the title a bit longer and doesn't lose it here tonight. It just would suck not to let him get a few more defenses before he loses it to someone. Aldis as a face is a bit tough to swallow, and wouldn't mind seeing him reforming Strictly Business with Adonis, Lattimer, and Kamille.

The NWA Jr. Heavyweight title looks really nice. Hoping that Aries wins it and can redeem himself.

On a final note, I didn't realize that NWA All Access also covers all of the PPV's. Guess I will need to sign up for that as I am paying the $5 a month and paid the $45 for both nights. Wish they would of explained things a bit better.


----------



## USAUSA1

Harry Smith need to stay in the NWA. They need him and frankly I don't think he has too many other options at this point.


----------



## shandcraig

what is with this crowd, This venue has brought many loud crowds before but the past 2 nights they are dead


----------



## shandcraig

Its still shocking to me how little interest nwa is gaining right now. I think its lack of tv direction is a big problem. Feels like every few months they have changed the show and have some other show. Crazy that a new local promotion in my city started late summer and its events have more people show up than nwa with all its legacy ect.


----------



## shandcraig

i have a feeling JJ is screwing someone, i cant tell who it would be out of the 2 though.


----------



## USAUSA1

Doing 4-5 days worth of shows in the SAME CITY is a horrible idea. That only work if you giving away free tickets like Lucha Underground. Plus, a two night ppv is also a bad idea. WWE only does that for Mania.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> what is with this crowd, This venue has brought many loud crowds before but the past 2 nights they are dead


The crowd hasn't been too bad, but the problem is that they don't have enough people in that crowd to make it sound like its a full house. I think that Corgan has hit a wall with what he can do financially. I do want to see this version of the NWA grow. When Bruce Tharpe took over before Corgan, he did do somethings with putting the NWA back on the map, at least with NJPW, but he didn't do much more to grow the brand.

Unless another financial backer comes along to put money into the NWA, I think that this is the best that we will get. Corgan is not a billionaire, like the McMahons and Khans to be able to infuse the needed cash. I think that Cody vs. Aldis was an anomaly at NWA 70 which had ROH and Jarrett involved drawing a much larger crowd.

Congrats to The Briscoes for winning which is awesome.


----------



## Mike E

Some of these title matches tonight have been hard to watch. I did enjoy the majority of the crocket cup matches though.


----------



## USAUSA1

captainzombie said:


> The crowd hasn't been too bad, but the problem is that they don't have enough people in that crowd to make it sound like its a full house. I think that Corgan has hit a wall with what he can do financially. I do want to see this version of the NWA grow. When Bruce Tharpe took over before Corgan, he did do somethings with putting the NWA back on the map, at least with NJPW, but he didn't do much more to grow the brand.
> 
> Unless another financial backer comes along to put money into the NWA, I think that this is the best that we will get. Corgan is not a billionaire, like the McMahons and Khans to be able to infuse the needed cash. I think that Cody vs. Aldis was an anomaly at NWA 70 which had ROH and Jarrett involved drawing a much larger crowd.
> 
> Congrats to The Briscoes for winning which is awesome.


Agree, plus NWA 70 had a great build(Lagana) and was one show for that city.

Corgan is stubborn just like most wrestling promoters. He probably not losing money or not losing that much with the current formula.


----------



## USAUSA1

The finals and Jax vs Mayweather was great.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> The finals and Jax vs Mayweather was great.


The women's match wasn't bad either, for a second there I thought that Kamille was going to lose the title.


----------



## shandcraig

personally thought that main event was a shit show


----------



## Mike E

What a terrible way to end the Aldis and Cardona match.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> Agree, plus NWA 70 had a great build(Lagana) and was one show for that city.
> 
> Corgan is stubborn just like most wrestling promoters. He probably not losing money or not losing that much with the current formula.


nothing has come even close to how nwa 70 felt, i assume its mostly because of lagana. Even its visual branding was better. How many times is he going to keep booking 4 day shoots when they cant get enough people for even 1 of its ppvs. Its just to much tapings. 

yeah that match was shit.


----------



## shandcraig

also feel like Aries would have been a much better choice to win the jr belt to help nwa get some attention. homicide is solid as a tag but i cant see his run being much.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> How many times is he going to keep booking 4 day shoots when they cant get enough people for even 1 of its ppvs. Its just to much tapings.


They will do the Powerrr tapings in the studio where Impact used to do, Sky studios or something like that. It's smaller but at least it won't look that bad like last night. The venue last night looked like shit and NWA's production values are very low as usual.




captainzombie said:


> On a final note, I didn't realize that NWA All Access also covers all of the PPV's. Guess I will need to sign up for that as I am paying the $5 a month and paid the $45 for both nights. Wish they would of explained things a bit better.


Actually they advertise that everywhere and very often. They seem a little desperate to get the money. But it really is a very good price.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week Powerrr was arguably the best episode in the show history. Great matches, great character building, no clusterF segments. 

Jax Dane is my favorite wrestler right now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

USAUSA1 said:


> This week Powerrr was arguably the best episode in the show history. Great matches, great character building, no clusterF segments.
> 
> Jax Dane is my favorite wrestler right now.


Guess I'll give it a watch then. Haven't watched any NWA since the first few shows and that one special they did.


----------



## shandcraig

em i the only one that feels homicide was a weird choice as the first jr champion. Aries has that classic vibe about him and carries himself as a champion well.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> em i the only one that feels homicide was a weird choice as the first jr champion. Aries has that classic vibe about him and carries himself as a champion well.


I think they wanted an established veteran to win the title first. Plus, Corgan is a huge mark for Homicide and always been.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> em i the only one that feels homicide was a weird choice as the first jr champion. Aries has that classic vibe about him and carries himself as a champion well.


Me too but Aries will probably not stick around so he was only used to build up the new champion.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I think they wanted an established veteran to win the title first. Plus, Corgan is a huge mark for Homicide and always been.


lol what ? Aries is way more a veteran than him and way more fitting as the champion. But ya im starting to recently notice billy be less woke and more normal about his choices ! im not against homiicide, i do like the guy. Just thought in comparison as the first champion it was odd is all


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't think Aries is sticking around, probably going to focus more on CYN.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I don't think Aries is sticking around, probably going to focus more on CYN.


Yeah hes to edgy for nwa.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> I'm glad they went with this belt. Its a homage to the 2nd designed world nwa championship, Smart. I think this was the better choice. It stands out on its own more and dont feel like a second belt to the main belt. This one has a really classy traditional look to it and a lot of history of its own as well. I love that nwa is using all these old classic belts but lol fuck they have to many belts. They need to work hard at making all these belts feel important from one other. Instead of just having a parade of all the different nwa promotions best belts. Either way its sweet.Aries would be the right choice to hold it,The guy needs a come back. Also hope the briscoes win.
> 
> This is a pointless comment but does anyone think they should move away from the blue and yellow look for its shows ? When they have their first ever event under billy they branded the shows with the black and white look. I found it looked way more classy and still traditional. Also loved how they had promotional words like legacy and tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118790


I'm no fan of the blue and yellow look but they do this cause this was the Crockett look back in the 80s.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm no fan of the blue and yellow look but they do this cause this was the Crockett look back in the 80s.


ya but there was various looks, they dont need to do exactly what he did. Belows photo is so much better branding. They look more serious and even the stage was good. the blue yellow look comes off to gimmicky. I mean it has some appeal of course but im thinking for the wide audience. It also pays more tribute to nwa past. Just looks more classy here in my view and well rounded and less gimmicky.


----------



## USAUSA1

I agree, yellow and black is better


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> ya but there was various looks, they dont need to do exactly what he did. Belows photo is so much better branding. They look more serious and even the stage was good. the blue yellow look comes off to gimmicky. I mean it has some appeal of course but im thinking for the wide audience. It also pays more tribute to nwa past. Just looks more classy here in my view and well rounded and less gimmicky.
> 
> View attachment 119167


I noticed that pre NWA Powerrr they had more a dark look like this and it fits better if they want to tap into a more realistic, less cartoonish wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> I noticed that pre NWA Powerrr they had more a dark look like this and it fits better if they want to tap into a more realistic, less cartoonish wrestling.


exactly but how long until billy makes the switch. I figured he would at least try to define his ppvs from his weekly show.


----------



## GreatJIm

NWA needs to drop the tacky look and embrace a more simplistic look. 

All they need is a nice looking ring with good lighting. They don't need a stage or titatron as they don't have the resources to make one look good. Plus they always look bad in small arenas. Also, they need better looking arenas. For example, the Hammerstein ballroom. Wish billy would take some inspiration from lucha underground's look.


----------



## shandcraig

GreatJIm said:


> NWA needs to drop the tacky look and embrace a more simplistic look.
> 
> All they need is a nice looking ring with good lighting. They don't need a stage or titatron as they don't have the resources to make one look good. Plus they always look bad in small arenas. Also, they need better looking arenas. For example, the Hammerstein ballroom. Wish billy would take some inspiration from lucha underground's look.


its interesting but i actually think its retro choice does not suit these small studios in modern day. There is something un appealing about it, even though it had a moment of cool nostalgia, i feel like it takes away from the product. Whats funny is lately they have been heavily promoting nwa as history, legacy, tradition, like what nwa 70 first show under billy was visually branded as. they need to just go down that direction for everything. Yeah for some reason the choices they keep picking is not attracting fans. 

the ring in the photo i posted above.


----------



## USAUSA1

The shows have been much better since the Crockett Cup. They booking Cardona as an Outsider.


----------



## Rick Blood

Hey folks, for those of you who have signed up for the $50 subscription, is it worth it ? The NWA kinda lost me away when i had the $5 a month subscription around Hard Times 2. How is it now ?


----------



## Dondada78

Rick Blood said:


> Hey folks, for those of you who have signed up for the $50 subscription, is it worth it ? The NWA kinda lost me away when i had the $5 a month subscription around Hard Times 2. How is it now ?


well worth the money. they're getting better talent in and more compelling storylines. I particularly like Trevor Murdoch's new persona.


----------



## Outlaw91

Rick Blood said:


> Hey folks, for those of you who have signed up for the $50 subscription, is it worth it ? The NWA kinda lost me away when i had the $5 a month subscription around Hard Times 2. How is it now ?


It's a very good price regardless. 
I personally watch their shows weekly and I enjoy the product . Right now every champion is involved in a feud even though they have many belts. I am intrigued by their newly reinstated Jr Heavyweight division and they seem to also build up the women's division.
They are still small and some stuff looks ridiculous but I think it's worth supporting their product.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's a good deal if you want too watch every ppv. Most ppvs from any company cost $15-25, $50 for about six ppvs and Powerr episodes before it hit YouTube is a bargain.


----------



## USAUSA1

Cardona vs Pope was a fun match. I love that the announcers mention they wrestle each other in the WWE. 

Not sure what to think about Mims promo. The glasses is a distraction. I am happy they are doing something with him.

Harry Smith looks great. I wouldn't waste time in a slow build or tag team, he should be the one to take the title off Cardona. Just have him beat Murdoch and Pope to gain some credible wins.

Mecha Wolf once again cut a great promo for La Rebellion. He is a superstar. One of the biggest mistakes in Pro wrestling in the last 5 years have been the Lucha Brothers. Pentagon and Fenix had so much potential as single competitors. Same can be said about Mecha Wolf. Mecha Wolf can instantly be a main event star for the NWA but he will probably be in La Rebellion forever. 

Gag for Gimp is a terrible name but I like the gimmick and wrestler, who is under the mask?

Idol being Cyon father is so anticlimactic. 

The woman's match was fun as well.


----------



## Top bins

First time watching NWA for a while.

Austin idol and his Maury povich bullshit. 

Nick Aldis at the top cuts a good promo as always he carries himself as a star.

Colby corino and his two fat guys against James Mitchell's stable. I always thought James Mitchell was an underrated manager. Last time I was watching sal was a babyface. Are both teams heels here? They showed Colby cheating to beat a 70 year old. The undercard here from what I've seen sucks. The gimp? Wtf? Really? This match was rotten to the core. 

Harry Smith looks in great shape and he's teaming up with Doug Williams who looks like Phil Mitchell from EastEnders with s few muscles against JTG and dango. I had to take a double take as I had no idea fandango joined the nwa. JTG looks in better shape now then he ever did in Cryme time and again Harry Smith looks a million bucks.

I am not sure what was going on with Aaron Stevens promo it seems like he has personality issues, he's always been a decent personality but in the ring not the best. Something to do with Trevor Murdoch.

La rebellion first time I've seen them with AWFUL NWA title belts. Looks like something my son would make at his year 1 class. Cuts a promo about over their dead bodies they will lose the belt. A random tag team with no grudges not even your top stars are talking about dead bodies when no one in the studio or someone watching would ever believe you'd have to kill these two goofs to take gold. I need to see them in action, but they look goofy and the promo would of been decent if it would of been a bigger star delivering it.

Main event was a solid main event I haven't seen any of Cardona's heel work in impact or here and there wasn't any promos so can't comment. Can only comment on the match, the pope was always someone who I thought WWE dropped the ball with and TNA. He owes charisma. The play by play commentator here is one of the best around. He has so much enthusiasm.

The underneath talent are average and nothing special, nobody that you wanted to see more of like when Ricky Starks was there or other talent.

From this episode it's clear whose the main event stars and who are the underneath talent to fill up an hour.

If I get time next week I will try and check out next week's episode.


----------



## USAUSA1

Jax Dane and Mecha Wolf is much cooler than Ricky Starks but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DUD

Managed to catch up on Youtube. Some inital thoughts ...


Pope would make a great manager when he stops wrestling.
The heel commentator they had on colour during the Tim Storm / Matt Cardona was absolutely terrible in contrast to the lead commentator and Velvet Sky.
It's a little sad seeing Austin Aries wrestle a step slower than usual and look a little old.
Madi will have a high ceiling once she gets some better gear, puts on a bit more muscle and learns to sell a little more.
I'm surprised Kamille hasn't had an offer from the WWE at some point over the last four years.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week Powersurgs is one of the WORST wrestling shows I've seen.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

USAUSA1 said:


> This week Powersurgs is one of the WORST wrestling shows I've seen.


Velvet is horrible. Horrible at the commentary desk, horrible interviewer. No idea why Billy employs her besides her being attractive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91

Stoney Jackson said:


> Velvet is horrible. Horrible at the commentary desk, horrible interviewer. No idea why Billy employs her besides her being attractive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts, she was good during beautiful people but she is cringe as fuck as announcer.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa USA Fixers episode was a fun show. The Fixers are really entertaining. I actually enjoyed Angelina Love performance.


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was damn near perfect. Rebellion vs Briscoes, Aldis vs Clearwater, Stevens vs Murdoch, Homicide vs Titus, Angelina Love match. Dane promo,Kamille babyface promo,Mickie James.

Homicide has been defending title alot. He is a strong champion and should keep the belt for awhile.


----------



## Outlaw91

Any idea who Gaagz the Gymp is? The guy is very funny.


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> Any idea who Gaagz the Gymp is? The guy is very funny.


Captain Yuma


----------



## Top bins

Power surge was boring this week.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aldis has been on a roll with great matches(Clearwater, Daivari,Bennett). He is really turning it up. Aldis/Harry Smith/Doug Williams vs The Cardona's next week.

Mims slamming Tyrus and getting the pop was old school, simple booking. Billy should put the title on Mims but I doubt it.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Skipped through Powerrr. First time watching in forever. Trying to find new things to watch since AEW is so uninteresting to me right now.

I didn't know Thom Latimer was Bram wtf. He looks a lot different. I guess he changed his name for a reason, allegations and all that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Powerr has been decent but nothing must see. They do marathon tapings and don't really build wrestlers. Their so called storytelling is not consistent. I hate too keep bringing it up but season 1 of Lucha Underground is a great example of storytelling and character building.

There have been some good matches on both Powerrr and USA. Homicide has been great as the Jr. Heavyweight champion. 

I actually think the most important match at the ppv is Mims vs Tyrus for the TV title. Will they take a chance on Mims or keep the title on a Fox News personality?


----------



## BruiserKC

Outlaw91 said:


> Any idea who Gaagz the Gymp is? The guy is very funny.


This week’s edition of USA had a hilarious main event. Gaagz vs Jake Dumas in a no DQ match was so bizarre it was great. 🤣

And Gaagz is definitely over with the crowd. I’d like to see him challenge Homicide for the Junior Heavyweight Title. That would be a good match actually.


----------



## Outlaw91

I think it was a good PPV. The first matches weren't anything special but I really enjoyed the tag titles match, women's title match and world title match. Also Sam Shaw's return is a big plus for NWA. Good decision not putting the title on Aldis yet. 
I just hope they don't turn the place into the usual studio look if they plan to also tape Powerrr in the same venue.


----------



## USAUSA1

It was a good show although I would have put the belt on Latimer. 

I hope La Rebellion don't leave. It's crazy WWE released Harry considering he check all the boxes. 

Kamille is the most underrated wrestler on the planet. She delivers in all her big matches and she don't need tables,fire,blood,etc. 

I don't know if Mims is LEGIT injured but he should have won the TV title. Fans was behind him.


----------



## famicommander

Men's champions in NWA:
Murdoch - 41
Tyrus - 49
Homicide - 45
Jax Dane - 41
Williams - 49 and Smith - 36

ahahahahaha

They're gonna let Flair challenge for the title if he survives his "retirement" match, aren't they?


----------



## RFalcao

I'm sorry that Cardona has vacated the title due to injury.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

famicommander said:


> Men's champions in NWA:
> Murdoch - 41
> Tyrus - 49
> Homicide - 45
> Jax Dane - 41
> Williams - 49 and Smith - 36
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> They're gonna let Flair challenge for the title if he survives his "retirement" match, aren't they?


I'm just shocked they never brought Jarrett in during his Last Outlaw run. 

Jarrett beating Effy in the Hammerstein and then never putting him over was such a baller move though. Effy sucks.


----------



## kovs27

The last three matches were the best parts of the show. I like Murdoch winning and I do think Latimer is the one to chase. Just don't do the title change quickly. I'm curious if Cardona would have gone over Aldis since he took the pin in the main event.


----------



## USAUSA1

Powerrr free on YouTube tonight


----------



## captainzombie

I enjoyed the PPV and this was even better than the Crockett Cup to me. I like Bully Ray, but I hope he is not going to do this stupid stuff he did in ROH trying to beat up the women. I see that because out of all the matches he could come out for, he is out there during the Women's match with a focus congratulating Kamille. Hoping that Billy has his head on straight and doesn't think the ROH angle was a success because it sucked.

I still have to watch Powerrr from this week to see the direction they are going into for the next PPV.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Trevor Murdoch is their world champion LOL


----------



## Outlaw91

SuperstarSlyme said:


> Trevor Murdoch is their world champion LOL


So?


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Outlaw91 said:


> So?


Bush league promotion


----------



## Outlaw91

SuperstarSlyme said:


> Bush league promotion


Yet you find time talking about this bush league promotion. 
Trevor Murdoch is a better wrestler than many of the guys today, limited in moves and spots but a good seller and clean performer.


----------



## Outlaw91

I like this new Aldis, NWA is very lucky to have a pro wrestler like him, he is quality but he also deserves some better competition.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Outlaw91 said:


> Yet you find time talking about this bush league promotion.
> Trevor Murdoch is a better wrestler than many of the guys today, limited in moves and spots but a good seller and clean performer.


if taking 10 seconds out my day to comment an opinion on NWA is a win for them then that just backs up my statement 100% more lol


----------



## USAUSA1

I like "Bush League" promotions, they feel raw and authentic.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> I like "Bush League" promotions, they feel raw and authentic.


The diversity is always welcomed.


----------



## Ring of Solar Plexus

SuperstarSlyme said:


> Bush league promotion


If you would give it an honest chance, you'd probably enjoy it. It beats a 3 hour show that is essentially the same show you watched 7 days prior.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

Ring of Solar Plexus said:


> If you would give it an honest chance, you'd probably enjoy it. It beats a 3 hour show that is essentially the same show you watched 7 days prior.


im fuckin w da dub rn


----------



## USAUSA1

What do you think of the Race to the Chase tournament? Winner face Murdoch at NWA 74. Tim Storm title banned has been lifted by Corgan.


The Pope vs. Brian Myers
Thom Latimer vs. Chris Adonis
Nick Aldis vs. Tim Storm

Not my cup of tea but I hope Latimer wins.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> What do you think of the Race to the Chase tournament? Winner face Murdoch at NWA 74. Tim Storm title banned has been lifted by Corgan.
> 
> 
> The Pope vs. Brian Myers
> Thom Latimer vs. Chris Adonis
> Nick Aldis vs. Tim Storm
> 
> Not my cup of tea but I hope Latimer wins.


They did well highlighting at least 3 of them as strong potential new no1 contenders : Pope, Aldis and Storm. I can see Aldis losing to Storm but I don't really see Storm winning the whole thing. I also wouldn't mind pushing Latimer or Adonis. One thing is clear, it won't be Myers.


----------



## shandcraig

I understand why people would say Bush league promotion but i dont think thats what they mean. NWA i feel is a huge missed opporutniy. They could really feel like this presigous important brand. They have the epic name, the epic belts, have all the history to run off, but as a promotion they are as generic as can be. It sucks because i love the nwa brand but so far under billy it just comes off like nothing ore than a local generic indy promotion. Ive been trying to give them a lot of chances. I do think billy will likely give a chance of direction when it comes. Problem is hes trying so hard to cut as mnay cost corners as possible.


----------



## Outlaw91

Outlaw91 said:


> I like this new Aldis, NWA is very lucky to have a pro wrestler like him, he is quality but he also deserves some better competition.


I forgot to say that I'm happy Aldis dropped that shitty rap song and went back to using his old theme song, it fits him very well.


----------



## USAUSA1

shandcraig said:


> I understand why people would say Bush league promotion but i dont think thats what they mean. NWA i feel is a huge missed opporutniy. They could really feel like this presigous important brand. They have the epic name, the epic belts, have all the history to run off, but as a promotion they are as generic as can be. It sucks because i love the nwa brand but so far under billy it just comes off like nothing ore than a local generic indy promotion. Ive been trying to give them a lot of chances. I do think billy will likely give a chance of direction when it comes. Problem is hes trying so hard to cut as mnay cost corners as possible.


You are right, Corgan being cheap has hurt the product. If they simply went to monthly tapings, the product would improve dramatically. 

The Alliance Guys podcast brought up the idea of going back to the territory system. Three to Four promotions. They could use Luke Hawx Wildkat promotion and Crimson TNT promotion. They already use TNT for the Powerrrtrip shows.


----------



## Bland

I've still struggled to get back into since they came back after the pandemic. Roster changed and 12 months back I did enjoy Murdochs rise to the title but after he won it, I haven't really followed it, just the odd episode here and there. 

I did see NWA 74 main event announced as Murdoch vs Aldis, again, and thought not again but just seen in latest news that Corgan has stripped Aldis from the match and been replaced by Tyrus. I wonder if this is storyline reasons or if Aldis is leaving NWA to go Impact, AEW, ROH, NJPW etc. Defiently has me interested in watching next Powerrr episode.


----------



## 3venflow

__





NWA CHANGES NEXT MONTH'S PPV MAIN EVENT, WHY NICK ALDIS WAS PULLED | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





It sounds like Aldis could be on the outs with NWA. He's been replaced by Tyrus (lol) in the NWA 74 main event and has apparently been playing politics backstage, leading to problems between he and Billy.

I don't know if there'll be much demand for Nick in 2022 though if he leaves. Maybe MLW or ROH? The WWE and AEW ships may have sailed a few years back.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

NWA land if the jobbers


----------



## DUD

3venflow said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWA CHANGES NEXT MONTH'S PPV MAIN EVENT, WHY NICK ALDIS WAS PULLED | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like Aldis could be on the outs with NWA. He's been replaced by Tyrus (lol) in the NWA 74 main event and has apparently been playing politics backstage, leading to problems between he and Billy.
> 
> I don't know if there'll be much demand for Nick in 2022 though if he leaves. Maybe MLW or ROH? The WWE and AEW ships may have sailed a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 128220


Impact would feel like a good fit given he's worked two PPVs this year but he will have to knuckle down and grind to get to the main event scene.

I think he's at peace that he will never get that WWE deal (Bruce doesn't rate/like him from TNA) or AEW deal (he's turned them down previously). He's making enough money off his other business ventures.


----------



## Outlaw91

I doubt Aldis is going anywhere, he wants to main event and outside maybe Impact I don't think any other promotion will just offer him that. I can see him leaving for a little while and then going back to NWA.

Anyway Murdoch vs Tyrus sounds atrocious but I could be wrong, at least I hope so.


----------



## Top bins

First episode I've watched in months, had a quiet 45 minutes at work. 

I like Matt Raven and Mike Bennett, wrestled a decent match with La rebellion. Good DQ match was physical and the referee had no order felt like a regular AEW tag 😂

Magic Jake wtf is this 😂 Eric Jackson looks more of a wrestler than magic Jake. The gimmick is different I give him that. Quick squash although on the surface Eric looks better visually. And the card across the eyes ouch. 

Interview with Billy Corgan was very good. 

Main event I can't believe Mike Knox is still wrestling in 2022 I remember him in ECW in like 2008-2009. Never saw much in him at all. 

Brian Myers is a generic wrestler nothing special at all, puzzles me how he's wrestled for all these companies. 

Tom Latimer comes out to cheers is he a face now? It's the first time I've seen NWA in like 3 months. 

Nick Aldis comes out and he's a star carried himself like a champion NWA hasn't been the same since he lost the belt in my opinion. 

Nick Aldis wins the match and hopefully he wins the title. 

Good show not sure if I'll get time again to watch it for a while.


----------



## bizil

shandcraig said:


> I understand why people would say Bush league promotion but i dont think thats what they mean. NWA i feel is a huge missed opporutniy. They could really feel like this presigous important brand. They have the epic name, the epic belts, have all the history to run off, but as a promotion they are as generic as can be. It sucks because i love the nwa brand but so far under billy it just comes off like nothing ore than a local generic indy promotion. Ive been trying to give them a lot of chances. I do think billy will likely give a chance of direction when it comes. Problem is hes trying so hard to cut as mnay cost corners as possible.


Well said! Part of me wishes Khan could have bought the NWA. And if possible, put the NWA back on the Turner Networks at some point. And have an epic angle surrounding that process. With the roster AEW has, the NWA would have had no problem fielding an elite roster. We see on Tony is trying to reboot ROH. The NWA needs a similar type of reboot.


----------



## shandcraig

bizil said:


> Well said! Part of me wishes Khan could have bought the NWA. And if possible, put the NWA back on the Turner Networks at some point. And have an epic angle surrounding that process. With the roster AEW has, the NWA would have had no problem fielding an elite roster. We see on Tony is trying to reboot ROH. The NWA needs a similar type of reboot.


Neither Tony or Billy have not been producing anything worth while. Money or not. Just feels like any other generic product. They all feel the same


----------



## shandcraig

Nwa is becoming the belt collectors promotion lol. Women's TV belt has been announced. I think its time for NWA to start pushing for consistent 12 different road show venues a year. 4 shows tapped her event. No more studios and I'm not sure the chase is anymore a good venue in this day and age. The vibe wasn't great last time they went. Maybe it will be different now. Anyways ya,they need to push


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Nwa is becoming the belt collectors promotion lol. Women's TV belt has been announced. I think its time for NWA to start pushing for consistent 12 different road show venues a year. 4 shows tapped her event. No more studios and I'm not sure the chase is anymore a good venue in this day and age. The vibe wasn't great last time they went. Maybe it will be different now. Anyways ya,they need to push


I have been pretty out of touch with NWA since the last PPV and even spend the $5 a month sub. They announced a Women's TV title? I wonder if Billy has some grander plan with all of these titles that they have under 1 banner with only 2 YT shows a week. Just odd that they keep adding these titles, they are going to outpace AEW here soon.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I have been pretty out of touch with NWA since the last PPV and even spend the $5 a month sub. They announced a Women's TV title? I wonder if Billy has some grander plan with all of these titles that they have under 1 banner with only 2 YT shows a week. Just odd that they keep adding these titles, they are going to outpace AEW here soon.



all i know is billy needs to make a push with this promotion as its current state is not letting it grow. They need to push for better venue choices for better layouts. not about the size but layout. Push for road tappings once a month or something


----------



## shandcraig

Seriously what is billys obsession with having so many belts for a promotion that doesn't have nearly enough content. This is making all its belts feel not important. They have now added a 2nd men's tag team belts called united states tag championship.

He is not making all these belts feel important and it's weird. Yet keeps adding more


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> Seriously what is billys obsession with having so many belts for a promotion that doesn't have nearly enough content. This is making all its belts feel not important. They have now added a 2nd men's tag team belts called united states tag championship.
> 
> He is not making all these belts feel important and it's weird. Yet keeps adding more


Unless he plans on adding a third show here pretty soon, this is odd. I will say, he is taking a que from the old NWA in the late 80's before it became WCW. Not sure how old you are Shand, but man, the old NWA at one point had a crap ton of belts, but not to this extent.

This is the list from the 80's, now figure they didn't really have the 3 Women's Championships.

NWA World Championship
NWA US Championship
NWA TV Championship
NWA Jr Heavyweight Championship
NWA National Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)
NWA Western Heritage States Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)

NWA World Tag Team Championship
NWA US Tag Team Championship
NWA World Six Man Tag Team Championship

I can only think that they might be adding a third show soon or else all these titles just make no sense.


----------



## shandcraig

Yes I know but it's a ver


captainzombie said:


> Unless he plans on adding a third show here pretty soon, this is odd. I will say, he is taking a que from the old NWA in the late 80's before it became WCW. Not sure how old you are Shand, but man, the old NWA at one point had a crap ton of belts, but not to this extent.
> 
> This is the list from the 80's, now figure they didn't really have the 3 Women's Championships.
> 
> NWA World Championship
> NWA US Championship
> NWA TV Championship
> NWA Jr Heavyweight Championship
> NWA National Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)
> NWA Western Heritage States Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)
> 
> NWA World Tag Team Championship
> NWA US Tag Team Championship
> NWA World Six Man Tag Team Championship
> 
> I can only think that they might be adding a third show soon or else all these titles just make no sense.


Yes I know but it's a very different business model. They were doing very successful tours with these belts with talent and stories being High. Nwa doesn't have any of that.


----------



## shandcraig

Yes I know but it's a ver


captainzombie said:


> Unless he plans on adding a third show here pretty soon, this is odd. I will say, he is taking a que from the old NWA in the late 80's before it became WCW. Not sure how old you are Shand, but man, the old NWA at one point had a crap ton of belts, but not to this extent.
> 
> This is the list from the 80's, now figure they didn't really have the 3 Women's Championships.
> 
> NWA World Championship
> NWA US Championship
> NWA TV Championship
> NWA Jr Heavyweight Championship
> NWA National Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)
> NWA Western Heritage States Championship (Was retired at one point in the 80's)
> 
> NWA World Tag Team Championship
> NWA US Tag Team Championship
> NWA World Six Man Tag Team Championship
> 
> I can only think that they might be adding a third show soon or else all these titles just make no sense.


Yes I know but it's a very different business model. They were doing very successful tours with these belts with talent and stories being High. Nwa doesn't have any of that.


----------



## shandcraig

Breaking news, NWA will debut a new championship belt called "belt debuts"


----------



## captainzombie

More from Big Belts Corgan......









Billy Corgan Explains Why He Decided To Introduce The NWA Women's TV Title


NWA President Billy Corgan recently sat-down with Stephanie Chase for a discussion about all things professional wrestling, which included Corgan




wrestlingheadlines.com


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Anyone here going to watch NWA74? I have been losing interest in the NWA recently and they really need to have a good showing next weekend.


----------



## Aedubya

Mickie James retire?


----------



## captainzombie

ChupaVegasX said:


> Anyone here going to watch NWA74? I have been losing interest in the NWA recently and they really need to have a good showing next weekend.


I probably will watch it since I have the NWA All Access sub, but I will say that I am not too excited for this. I think that Murdoch vs. Tyrus is not a main event quality match for an Anniversary show. Not sure what this story line going on with Aldis and Corgan is about. I can care less if Aldis sent out a tweet about backstage stuff and what not. I have been watching Powerrr, but couldn't they have had someone else from the roster get the shot or bring in someone that is worthy of the shot? Don't get me wrong, Tyrus is serviceable, but the guy is not World title contender material.

I would have had The British Commonwealth defend the titles on night 1 and then have Harry Smith challenge for the World title on night 2. Could have built in a story line where Harry says his father at one point had aspirations to become the NWA World champion in the 80's, but he was stuck in a tag team with Dynamite Kid and his path led him in a different direction. Probably not any better than what is being booked right now, but better than Tyrus getting the title shot.

I like what Corgan has done with the NWA, nobody has done this much with it since when Jim Crockett owned the promotion. Then there are some things he is doing that does not help the product at all. From having 80 million titles to keeping these shows to just 50 people in attendance to the continual old school presentation it is not helping them grow. I still hate that there is no entrance music of sorts, just feels like we are watching match to match at times with no presentation.

While Impact Wrestling for me has become quite stale of late, at least the NWA is a bit more entertaining and these guys have much less money to work with.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I agree with most of what you said. If you go to the BFG thread in the Impact forum, there’s some complaining about Alexander vs Edwards headlining BFG, but that is a lot better match/story than Murdoch vs Tyrus will be. I haven’t watched yesterday’s Powerrr yet, but I don’t recall any build of Murdoch vs Tyrus. It’s just a match announced with neither wrestler mentioning each other leading up to the match. It’s really strange.

Obviously, the Aldis/Corgan thing is BS since he is wrestling Flip Gordon at NWA74. I think Aldis needs to go somewhere else at this point. Though, I can’t imagine what they would do without him.

Corgan has done a good job, but you’re right, too many titles. The TV champ hardly wrestles and isn’t even defending it at the PPV. The US Tag team thing is such a waste. I hate to demean the hard working wrestlers, but its just a bunch of jobbers.

Allegedly doing a womens tv title too, which I am more okay with, but still.

The studio tapings are fine, I don’t think NWA tickets are that hot and they probably tape the shows there because that’s pretty much what they can get. The only other reason they would hold them there, is to prevent spoilers.


----------



## captainzombie

ChupaVegasX said:


> I agree with most of what you said. If you go to the BFG thread in the Impact forum, there’s some complaining about Alexander vs Edwards headlining BFG, but that is a lot better match/story than Murdoch vs Tyrus will be. I haven’t watched yesterday’s Powerrr yet, but I don’t recall any build of Murdoch vs Tyrus. It’s just a match announced with neither wrestler mentioning each other leading up to the match. It’s really strange.
> 
> Obviously, the Aldis/Corgan thing is BS since he is wrestling Flip Gordon at NWA74. I think Aldis needs to go somewhere else at this point. Though, I can’t imagine what they would do without him.
> 
> Corgan has done a good job, but you’re right, too many titles. The TV champ hardly wrestles and isn’t even defending it at the PPV. The US Tag team thing is such a waste. I hate to demean the hard working wrestlers, but its just a bunch of jobbers.
> 
> Allegedly doing a womens tv title too, which I am more okay with, but still.
> 
> The studio tapings are fine, I don’t think NWA tickets are that hot and they probably tape the shows there because that’s pretty much what they can get. The only other reason they would hold them there, is to prevent spoilers.


I am also one of those that had my complaints with the Alexander vs. Edwards BFG main event. I have been watching Impact since Day 1 and continue to even through the bad times, but that main event is not going to gain any new fans. They should of slotted Moose in there TBH and I would even take a returning hell Jeff Jarrett to face Alexander if it was short term. I am sick of Edwards and the dude has transformed into that bum look. 

Honestly, I hope that Aldis goes back to Impact Wrestling. I can't see him doing much in AEW as he would be the flavor of the month. Him going to WWE he would just get lost over there.

The Women's TV Title I can see, but these other titles that are being added is nuts. I am waiting for them to bring back the NWA Six Man Tag Team Titles, which will probably be next. Pretty soon you will be everyone walking around with a belt.


----------



## shandcraig

I'll be watching but I've completely lost interest. I don't like Billy's last of a vision or lack of pushing the product. Every month they should be pushing for a new venue. Personally I think the chase doesn't have good energy.

I think his vision for the traditional nwa has been weak and mixed with different elements. Most of it doesn't feel consistent as a theme. Even the intro theme doesn't match the vibe


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> I'll be watching but I've completely lost interest. I don't like Billy's last of a vision or lack of pushing the product. Every month they should be pushing for a new venue. Personally I think the chase doesn't have good energy.
> 
> I think his vision for the traditional nwa has been weak and mixed with different elements. Most of it doesn't feel consistent as a theme. Even the intro theme doesn't match the vibe


I am not sure about the venues. If Impact is marginally successful going on the road, I am not sure what kind of success the NWA would have. They have their base and leaving once or twice a year, seems fine.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I am not sure about the venues. If Impact is marginally successful going on the road, I am not sure what kind of success the NWA would have. They have their base and leaving once or twice a year, seems fine.



I get the idea of a base but that studio is not a base. Plus impact now tours full time for each set of tapings in different venues.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> I get the idea of a base but that studio is not a base. Plus impact now tours full time for each set of tapings in different venues.


Right and sometimes those Impact crowds are pretty sparse. If Impact isn’t packing them to the rafters, what would the NWA get? That’s my point. I don’t think the NWA is nearly as popular as Impact is.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Right and sometimes those Impact crowds are pretty sparse. If Impact isn’t packing them to the rafters, what would the NWA get? That’s my point. I don’t think the NWA is nearly as popular as Impact is.



thank nwa is screwed. I know for a fact billy will not continue forever at this level. He has some 20 year plan apparently so. They have to absolutely push to grow. Impact is suddenly doing better for that exact reason. they are trying to tour now. But the entire impact product needs to change to grow anymore.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> thank nwa is screwed. I know for a fact billy will not continue forever at this level. He has some 20 year plan apparently so. They have to absolutely push to grow. Impact is suddenly doing better for that exact reason. they are trying to tour now. But the entire impact product needs to change to grow anymore.


What exactly is Impact doing “better” at?

I am sure Billy wants to grow the NWA, but if you run house shows, how many are going to attend? People won’t pay good money to see Rush Freeman and Hawk Aerie. Come on now


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> What exactly is Impact doing “better” at?
> 
> I am sure Billy wants to grow the NWA, but if you run house shows, how many are going to attend? People won’t pay good money to see Rush Freeman and Hawk Aerie. Come on now


sorry you may have misunderstood me. I just mean attendance they are doing better than they did the past few years. Which has more to do with actually touring when they tried to be in one place for a while. Plus they are also picking better venues than they did a few years ago where it was mostly club like venues. Though i would say they were really onto something about 4 years ago if my timeline is correct. Of course that ended up falling lol.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> sorry you may have misunderstood me. I just mean attendance they are doing better than they did the past few years. Which has more to do with actually touring when they tried to be in one place for a while. Plus they are also picking better venues than they did a few years ago where it was mostly club like venues. Though i would say they were really onto something about 4 years ago if my timeline is correct. Of course that ended up falling lol.


I see. Impact has bigger stars and gets mentioned every now and again by AEW and is on cable TV. The NWA doesn’t have that. That’s why I am saying, it would be harder for the NWA to have a successful touring schedule.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I see. Impact has bigger stars and gets mentioned every now and again by AEW and is on cable TV. The NWA doesn’t have that. That’s why I am saying, it would be harder for the NWA to have a successful touring schedule.


And I'm saying if they want to grow its the only way. Ask any promoter and they will say it. Or at the very least nwa needs a regular venue with character that draws fans. Fans don't care about some insanely mini corporate TV network studio that gives zero energy to the show.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Is this Corgan-Aldis “feud” real or just a storyline? They both have invested a lot of effort in the success of the NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

em i the only one that thinks nicks theme song makes zero sense to his character and his look. It reminds me of when lance storm had a bad rap song in wwe and it didnt fit his character at all. I sorta feel nwa should get rid of the national belt. Better off focusing on the TV belt and the jrs heavyweight belt.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> em i the only one that thinks nicks theme song makes zero sense to his character and his look. It reminds me of when lance storm had a bad rap song in wwe and it didnt fit his character at all. I sorta feel nwa should get rid of the national belt. Better off focusing on the TV belt and the jrs heavyweight belt.


Since I don’t hear it very often, I don’t remember it. I haven’t watched the PPV yet. I did watch the pre-show and looked at the results. I think they have done bad jobs with their TV and National belts recently. I don’t think Cyon will be any better. They tried with Jax Dane, but I never found him interesting.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Since I don’t hear it very often, I don’t remember it. I haven’t watched the PPV yet. I did watch the pre-show and looked at the results. I think they have done bad jobs with their TV and National belts recently. I don’t think Cyon will be any better. They tried with Jax Dane, but I never found him interesting.


Watch his entrance on YouTube, makes zero sense. Doesn't fit him what so ever. Yeah I think they should just scrap the national belt. The tv belt has more history. Make the Jr's heavyweight belt your 2nd most important belt


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> Watch his entrance on YouTube, makes zero sense. Doesn't fit him what so ever. Yeah I think they should just scrap the national belt. The tv belt has more history. Make the Jr's heavyweight belt your 2nd most important belt


Yeah, just listened. You’re right, but I am sure that is Nick’s choosing. He should be coming out to a Ric Flair or Harley Race type of entrance theme, but he doesn’t want to do that I guess.

I don’t like the Jr Heavyweight belt either. Most because of the champs. It should be a young guy, not Homicide. National title champs have been duds since James Storm


----------



## ChupaVegasX

And now RICKY Morton is wrestling Homicide for the Jr Title tonight. Yeeesh


----------



## ChupaVegasX

That’s a chore for the live crowd - 8 hours of wrestling over 2 days and seems like a lot of repeats. Rhett Titus is on the pre-show again. Homicide is going to wrestle again. Taryn Terrell and Angelina Love wrestled yesterday, but I don’t mind seeing them again lol. EC3 is going to wrestle again too.


----------



## shandcraig

I do not like the chase as a venue


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> That’s a chore for the live crowd - 8 hours of wrestling over 2 days and seems like a lot of repeats. Rhett Titus is on the pre-show again. Homicide is going to wrestle again. Taryn Terrell and Angelina Love wrestled yesterday, but I don’t mind seeing them again lol. EC3 is going to wrestle again too.


I think nwa could have been much bigger by now if you made much better decisions. There is absolutely zero reason for nwa to be 2 days. Makes no sense. Nwa is small. They could make 1 night feel special. 2 feels watered. They could have every single belt be in the line In night.

I've really lost Billy's vision


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Yeah, just listened. You’re right, but I am sure that is Nick’s choosing. He should be coming out to a Ric Flair or Harley Race type of entrance theme, but he doesn’t want to do that I guess.
> 
> I don’t like the Jr Heavyweight belt either. Most because of the champs. It should be a young guy, not Homicide. National title champs have been duds since James Storm



Ya, Billy's vision sucks. Tv belt was good for a bit


----------



## shandcraig

Worst wrestling purposal of all time 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣awkward as fuck

But Damm she is so cute and sweet. %100 percent marriage material 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> I think nwa could have been much bigger by now if you made much better decisions. There is absolutely zero reason for nwa to be 2 days. Makes no sense. Nwa is small. They could make 1 night feel special. 2 feels watered. They could have every single belt be in the line In night.
> 
> I've really lost Billy's vision


The pre-shows were 1 hour each night. Cut it down 30 minutes each day and that’s 1 hour saved. I hope they filmed some “crowd less” Powerrr/NWAUSA stuff too earlier in the day or didn’t have a lot of people there longer than 4 hours.

I don’t have a problem with 2 days of you only do it once per year. My issue is that it’s the same people and undercard people at that on both days. I am fine with the Kamile thing since she main evented and is facing the battle Royal winner. That makes sense. Rhett Titus wrestling 2 random opponents with no story behind it, does not.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> Worst wrestling purposal of all time 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣awkward as fuck
> 
> But Damm she is so cute and sweet. %100 percent marriage material 🤣🤣🤣


I watched the night 2 pre-show and I am up to the Bully Ray/Know match on night 1. I am going to try and finish night 1 tomorrow, but I don’t know when I am going to get to night 2. In other words, I don’t know what you’re referring to right now lol


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I watched the night 2 pre-show and I am up to the Bully Ray/Know match on night 1. I am going to try and finish night 1 tomorrow, but I don’t know when I am going to get to night 2. In other words, I don’t know what you’re referring to right now lol


You're in for a treat, I'm jealous to be honest


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> The pre-shows were 1 hour each night. Cut it down 30 minutes each day and that’s 1 hour saved. I hope they filmed some “crowd less” Powerrr/NWAUSA stuff too earlier in the day or didn’t have a lot of people there longer than 4 hours.
> 
> I don’t have a problem with 2 days of you only do it once per year. My issue is that it’s the same people and undercard people at that on both days. I am fine with the Kamile thing since she main evented and is facing the battle Royal winner. That makes sense. Rhett Titus wrestling 2 random opponents with no story behind it, does not.



That the other thing. This company is so small and they have 2 weekly shows🤣. They need to cut everything down and focus on quality. Less is more


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> That the other thing. This company is so small and they have 2 weekly shows🤣. They need to cut everything down and focus on quality. Less is more


I thought NWAUSA was supposed to be for “lesser talent“ and home of the Jr title. I don’t pay a lot of attention to it, I do play it while I am working, but I don’t pay too much attention to it. For diehards only. I wouldn’t mind if it went away, but at least some people get exposure from it.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I see CYN “invaded” a match and the internet is shitting on it. Not sure why Billy would put those guys on his show. Don’t see how it helps the NWA.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

What dirt does Tyrus have on Billy Corgan?


----------



## shandcraig

Kenny's Ghost said:


> What dirt does Tyrus have on Billy Corgan?


that hes a social justice warrior


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> that hes a social justice warrior


Billy isn't a social justice warrior. He's just a crazy idiot.

This is the same guy who went on the Alex Jones show and compared social justice warriors to Maoists and the KKK.

This is the same guy who believes that the vapor trails left behind by jet engines are actually the government secretly dumping poison on the entire country.

This is the same guy who literally believes he has encountered shape-shifting lizard people who secretly run things.

This is the same guy who continuously books a Fox News employee who got in trouble for sending unwanted dick pics to coworkers.

This is the same guy who, just yesterday, booked a MAGA promotion to do an invasion on his card.

This is the same guy that went on an extended rant saying it's not fair that he, Paula Deen, and Michael Richards don't get to say the N-word without consequences anymore. 

This is the same guy who intentionally insults trans people he doesn't like by using the wrong pronouns.

This narrative that he's suddenly a social justice warrior comes from you and only you, and it's only because you wanted to blame something for his horrible booking.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Billy isn't a social justice warrior. He's just a crazy idiot.
> 
> This is the same guy who went on the Alex Jones show and compared social justice warriors to Maoists and the KKK.
> 
> This is the same guy who believes that the vapor trails left behind by jet engines are actually the government secretly dumping poison on the entire country.
> 
> This is the same guy who literally believes he has encountered shape-shifting lizard people who secretly run things.
> 
> This is the same guy who continuously books a Fox News employee who got in trouble for sending unwanted dick pics to coworkers.
> 
> This is the same guy who, just yesterday, booked a MAGA promotion to do an invasion on his card.
> 
> This is the same guy that went on an extended rant saying it's not fair that he, Paula Deen, and Michael Richards don't get to say the N-word without consequences anymore.
> 
> This is the same guy who intentionally insults trans people he doesn't like by using the wrong pronouns.
> 
> This narrative that he's suddenly a social justice warrior comes from you and only you, and it's only because you wanted to blame something for his horrible booking.


Booking 🤣 I don't care about the booking. He is a social Justice warrior and if you're focusing on his own fixates that's you being one sided. Of course some of that stuff is beyond stupid but he's also been doing over stupid shit the opposite way. The fact you quoted that one line basing it off the fact it's fox Says enough. It's very 2 sided issue in many topics but people pick a side and that's what is leading to the states Turing to shit.

He has no problem canceling someone for typic nonsense as well.


It's his lack of vision for nwa is my problem, booking is not the worst.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> Booking 🤣 I don't care about the booking. He is a social Justice warrior and if you're focusing on his own fixates that's you being one sided. Of course some of that stuff is beyond stupid but he's also been doing over stupid shit the opposite way. The fact you quoted that one line basing it off the fact it's fox Says enough. It's very 2 sided issue in many topics but people pick a side and that's what is leading to the states Turing to shit.
> 
> He has no problem canceling someone for typic nonsense as well.
> 
> 
> It's his lack of vision for nwa is my problem, booking is not the worst.


You can't even form a coherent thought.


----------



## captainzombie

I am somewhat caught up with both shows from over the weekend. Both shows have been fairly decent and about what I expect from the NWA. At least they did use a new ring apron and setup looks better than what it has in the past.

I am shocked that Flip Gordan has not been signed by AEW/ROH, Impact, or any of the other promotions out there. Where has he been since ROH went on a hiatus last year?

At first I thought that this Night 1/Night 2, 2 day event was too much but this was actually not bad and for once a year can get everyone on both shows.

Tyrus was the wrong guy to get a title shot here and if they didn't want to give it to Aldis it should of gone back to Cardona since he was coming back. They could of came up with any old story to get there.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Flip Gordon is a CYN wrestler. There’s not another guy out there who has derailed their own career more than he has.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> You can't even form a coherent thought.


I guess im crazy


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Watching night 2 now. Noticed it on night 1 and still the same, apparently Harry Smith is in possession of the 2nd tag belt. Hard to believe Corgan would let them travel with those belts. Were Williams and Smith “defending” the tag titles around the world since they have been champs? Why wouldn’t the NWA just keep them for tapings?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

famicommander said:


> Billy isn't a social justice warrior. He's just a crazy idiot.
> 
> This is the same guy who went on the Alex Jones show and compared social justice warriors to Maoists and the KKK.
> 
> This is the same guy who believes that the vapor trails left behind by jet engines are actually the government secretly dumping poison on the entire country.
> 
> This is the same guy who literally believes he has encountered shape-shifting lizard people who secretly run things.
> 
> This is the same guy who continuously books a Fox News employee who got in trouble for sending unwanted dick pics to coworkers.
> 
> This is the same guy who, just yesterday, booked a MAGA promotion to do an invasion on his card.
> 
> This is the same guy that went on an extended rant saying it's not fair that he, Paula Deen, and Michael Richards don't get to say the N-word without consequences anymore.
> 
> This is the same guy who intentionally insults trans people he doesn't like by using the wrong pronouns.
> 
> This narrative that he's suddenly a social justice warrior comes from you and only you, and it's only because you wanted to blame something for his horrible booking.


Do you watch the NWA product?


----------



## famicommander

ChupaVegasX said:


> Do you watch the NWA product?


Of course not. I gave it several chances and it was ridiculously horrible. I just click on this thread every now and again to see how a certain somebody is spinning whatever crazy nonsense that lunatic Corgan is up to this week.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Of course not. I gave it several chances and it was ridiculously horrible. I just click on this thread every now and again to see how a certain somebody is spinning whatever crazy nonsense that lunatic Corgan is up to this week.



So than don't claim hes not a social justice warrior when you don't know the facts. Not even worth our time. He's both what we say and what you say so. To many Americans are like this. Well we were told this by a source and so this person is this or that. People need to do real research on everything and find the facts In the form of video footage, audio, something wrote. Otherwise it's nothing more than people pushing nonsense opinions. It's why your country is so divided. Now I don't want you to think I'm om you, more just a discussion! And I'm agreeing with you he's crazy lol


Reality is People don't give a fuck or care to do any of that, and so you have news outlets that know this and can spit its own personal agenda.

And yeah nwa is frustrating, such a missed opportunity with such a classic brand. He's handled the identity of it horribly


----------



## ChupaVegasX

famicommander said:


> Of course not. I gave it several chances and it was ridiculously horrible. I just click on this thread every now and again to see how a certain somebody is spinning whatever crazy nonsense that lunatic Corgan is up to this week.


It still around 3 years later, so it’s not “ridiculously horrible” to a lot of people.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> So than don't claim hes not a social justice warrior when you don't know the facts. Not even worth our time. He's both what we say and what you say so. To many Americans are like this. Well we were told this by a source and so this person is this or that. People need to do real research on everything and find the facts In the form of video footage, audio, something wrote. Otherwise it's nothing more than people pushing nonsense opinions. It's why your country is so divided. Now I don't want you to think I'm om you, more just a discussion! And I'm agreeing with you he's crazy lol
> 
> 
> Reality is People don't give a fuck or care to do any of that, and so you have news outlets that know this and can spit its own personal agenda.
> 
> And yeah nwa is frustrating, such a missed opportunity with such a classic brand. He's handled the identity of it horribly


I watch wrestling and don’t care about the wrestlers personal thoughts or lives. They like Trump? Who cares? They like men? Who cares? I look for good matches and stories.

Some idiot will come in and chime in “what if they killed someone?” Obviously not, but they would also have to be guilty of it, not because you read the police report.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I watch wrestling and don’t care about the wrestlers personal thoughts or lives. They like Trump? Who cares? They like men? Who cares? I look for good matches and stories.
> 
> Some idiot will come in and chime in “what if they killed someone?” Obviously not, but they would also have to be guilty of it, not because you read the police report.



I don't care either in their personal aspect but its influenced nwa personally, that's where it matters


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> So than don't claim hes not a social justice warrior when you don't know the facts. Not even worth our time. He's both what we say and what you say so. To many Americans are like this. Well we were told this by a source and so this person is this or that. People need to do real research on everything and find the facts In the form of video footage, audio, something wrote. Otherwise it's nothing more than people pushing nonsense opinions. It's why your country is so divided. Now I don't want you to think I'm om you, more just a discussion! And I'm agreeing with you he's crazy lol
> 
> 
> Reality is People don't give a fuck or care to do any of that, and so you have news outlets that know this and can spit its own personal agenda.
> 
> And yeah nwa is frustrating, such a missed opportunity with such a classic brand. He's handled the identity of it horribly


Clown shoes.


----------



## shandcraig

Hard times will be at the frederick j sigur civic center. Anything is better than that horrible studio. Its an interesting venue but it will only look good if they can sell out anything more than the floor level. Hopefully they do but this is going in a better direction. The floor alone is huge, so un likely they will sadly.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> Hard times will be at the frederick j sigur civic center. Anything is better than that horrible studio. Its an interesting venue but it will only look good if they can sell out anything more than the floor level. Hopefully they do but this is going in a better direction. The floor alone is huge, so un likely they will sadly.
> View attachment 135602


Who knows. Still have a few more weeks to build a good card.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Who knows. Still have a few more weeks to build a good card.


of course but NWA have not drawn much of crowds yet. I think this is because of the lack of vibe and touring consistently. The studio vibe is just meh. I want them to grow of course!


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> of course but NWA have not drawn much of crowds yet. I think this is because of the lack of vibe and touring consistently. The studio vibe is just meh. I want them to grow of course!


They are not going to grow, if they’re promoting Hawk Aerie and putting Thrillbilly Silas into the National Title 3 way.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> So than don't claim hes not a social justice warrior when you don't know the facts. Not even worth our time. He's both what we say and what you say so. To many Americans are like this. Well we were told this by a source and so this person is this or that. People need to do real research on everything and find the facts In the form of video footage, audio, something wrote. Otherwise it's nothing more than people pushing nonsense opinions. It's why your country is so divided. Now I don't want you to think I'm om you, more just a discussion! And I'm agreeing with you he's crazy lol
> 
> 
> Reality is People don't give a fuck or care to do any of that, and so you have news outlets that know this and can spit its own personal agenda.
> 
> And yeah nwa is frustrating, such a missed opportunity with such a classic brand. He's handled the identity of it horribly


I think his marketing for the 10 pounds of Gold series and his weekly You Tube shows "Powerrr" pre pandemic were great.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Wolf Mark said:


> I think his marketing for the 10 pounds of Gold series and his weekly You Tube shows "Powerrr" pre pandemic were great.


Might as well have been 10 years ago. NWA has no buzz anymore.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> I think his marketing for the 10 pounds of Gold series and his weekly You Tube shows "Powerrr" pre pandemic were great.


it was great indeed and for whatever reason his vision has taken a serious hit.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Sadly, politics have hurt the NWA perception wise. Having Tyrus and others in prime spots, isn’t that great for the masses.


----------



## Wolf Mark

shandcraig said:


> it was great indeed and for whatever reason his vision has taken a serious hit.


Unfortunately I have not been following the NWA much since. I've heard a few things that made me not interested like the all women show, changing of announcers, etc... I don't know if Murdoch as Champs has worked or not. I don't know if the show on Fite is good or not, I heard nothing about it. Is it any good?


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> Unfortunately I have not been following the NWA much since. I've heard a few things that made me not interested like the all women show, changing of announcers, etc... I don't know if Murdoch as Champs has worked or not. I don't know if the show on Fite is good or not, I heard nothing about it. Is it any good?


Its weird because Billy has shown us a good creative side in the past, But even for embodying the nwa in a classic way i feel hes doing a horrible job. He just picks the tacky visual aspects of certain nwa era but the product itself is generic as fuck like every other promotion these days. There is so much he could do with it. I think though honestly it starts with picking the right venues which hes sorta slowly improving lately. The studio these shows are in are just horrible. Like for how small the promotion is they have to many shows and are just meh. There is no reason at all there should be more than 1 show a week.

Here is the tickets sold for this event so far which is fairly good for them. Its a much better layout venue than what they have been picking.


----------



## shandcraig

heres the new united states tag championship belts to the bizzare never ending list of nwa belts billy is adding to the smallest promotion ever. I'm starting to think hes doing this to have some sorta self owning mini version of teritories or something. Like where the NWA owns and controls all the belts but just has a wide variety of them that can also be defended in any promotion at any time. I think in the long wrong if that is not the case its odd because it makes the handful of once important belts become useless. You cant book this many belts well. 

They also have the womens tv championship belt coming lol.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

NWA USA is a horrible show. They should just use the no name and young guys on there.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> NWA USA is a horrible show. They should just use the no name and young guys on there.


they simply should not have it,Makes zero logical sense for how little tickets they can sell. they should be focusing on doing the ppvs with only 1 set of tapings the following day and thats it. They are trying to do to much with almost nothing they have.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> they simply should not have it,Makes zero logical sense for how little tickets they can sell. they should be focusing on doing the ppvs with only 1 set of tapings the following day and thats it. They are trying to do to much with almost nothing they have.


Yeah, but that would be a horrible fan experience. How many hours of tapings would they expect them to sit through? They mostly have quick matches too. By the time you run through weeks of tapings, how many times is Aldis going to come out? Gets redundant.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Yeah, but that would be a horrible fan experience. How many hours of tapings would they expect them to sit through? They mostly have quick matches too. By the time you run through weeks of tapings, how many times is Aldis going to come out? Gets redundant.



im suggesting that they should have much less tapings than what they currently have. So if that is horrible what they have now must be a nightmare for you lol. They have like 2 days in a row after the ppv right now with several hours of tapings. Utter insanity. Not like the orlando studio where it can rotate people coming and going.

The problem is they are trying to book tapings only at ppvs which is not that many a year. So they need to sort out how many ppvs a year and do a bit of tapings for that and then focus on other road shows that are full of filming episodes. They are not touring enough and no one cares about that horrible studio.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> im suggesting that they should have much less tapings than what they currently have. So if that is horrible what they have now must be a nightmare for you lol. They have like 2 days in a row after the ppv right now with several hours of tapings. Utter insanity. Not like the orlando studio where it can rotate people coming and going.
> 
> The problem is they are trying to book tapings only at ppvs which is not that many a year. So they need to sort out how many ppvs a year and do a bit of tapings for that and then focus on other road shows that are full of filming episodes. They are not touring enough and no one cares about that horrible studio.


I don’t mind the studio feel, at least it is different than the others. They can’t be better than WWE, AEW, or even Impact, but they can be different than. That is their only way to try and carve a niche audience.


----------



## Londonlaw

__





NICK ALDIS LEAVING NWA | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





Given how things have been recently, this is no surprise.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Londonlaw said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICK ALDIS LEAVING NWA | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given how things have been recently, this is no surprise.


Good for him. I thought it was a work, because they mentioned it too much, but I am happy to see him leave and go elsewhere. My interest has gone down quite a bit in the NWA over the last 6 months.

I hope he doesn’t go to AEW. I would like to see him go to Impact or give WWE a try, even if it is in NXT.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Good for him. I thought it was a work, because they mentioned it too much, but I am happy to see him leave and go elsewhere. My interest has gone down quite a bit in the NWA over the last 6 months.
> 
> I hope he doesn’t go to AEW. I would like to see him go to Impact or give WWE a try, even if it is in NXT.



If its true i dont blame him. Billy has entirely missed the boat on creating a tradtional legacy type brand. It feels like a fake wannabe attempt at this. It has epic list of nice classic belts but its vision is just bland and weird. I think Nick really invested in nwa and thought it was going to take off, Which it should have with a proper vision. So its fair he would be un happy with the nwa direction. unfortunately he invested his entire present into the nwa and lost chances likely else where. Hopefully its not to late. I think AEW would just waste him too.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> If its true i dont blame him. Billy has entirely missed the boat on creating a tradtional legacy type brand. It feels like a fake wannabe attempt at this. It has epic list of nice classic belts but its vision is just bland and weird. I think Nick really invested in nwa and thought it was going to take off, Which it should have with a proper vision. So its fair he would be un happy with the nwa direction. unfortunately he invested his entire present into the nwa and lost chances likely else where. Hopefully its not to late. I think AEW would just waste him too.


The NWA was really promising when it started, now it’s just kind of gone off the rails and is super cheesy.

He would just end up on Dark if he were to go to AEW. Would have a good debut and be hot for a month, then he would disappear and be forgotten about. Nothing against him, that’s just the likelihood of the situation.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> The NWA was really promising when it started, now it’s just kind of gone off the rails and is super cheesy.
> 
> He would just end up on Dark if he were to go to AEW. Would have a good debut and be hot for a month, then he would disappear and be forgotten about. Nothing against him, that’s just the likelihood of the situation.


well billy fired and pushed everyone away that was helping it be good with his woke ways.


----------



## shandcraig

I mean it could be a work, I have not been following.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Now Aldis won’t be on the PPV this weekend and it’s not “wrestling angle”.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens with nwa in 2023


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Huh?


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> Huh?


lol whoops. I mean I wonder whats going to happen with NWA in 2023. It needs to push forward


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> lol whoops. I mean I wonder whats going to happen with NWA in 2023. It needs to push forward


NWA has lost all of what made them so special when they first came back. I don't even know where to begin on how they have fallen off of the rails. One thing that has irked me is all of the titles that they have brought out of the woodworks. Another is add their presentation has been quite a mess and never makes sense with where they should be at now going into 2023.

Losing Aldis is big for them as he has been the heart and soul of this new NWA resurgence and how it appears there has been quite the fallout between Aldis and Corgan. Figure with Latimer and Kamille being best buddies with Aldis, they won't be too far behind leaving. I also fear as to how much longer will Kamille stick around. She has really improved quite a bit over the years and could see her moving to WWE or AEW if given the chance.

I really hope that Matt Cardona gets the title back come Sunday, Murdoch or Tyrus are not the answer. I found Murdoch great as a transitional champion, but he has overstayed his welcome. I fear with Tyrus vacating the TV title that he will win the World title and I am just hoping that is not the case.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Like I have said before, I will not be renewing my All Access sub in January. It’s not because of Aldis, but it’s just been boring with super lame wrestlers. I am not even sure if I will watch them for free on YouTube. 

I too wonder what will happen with Latimer and Kamielle. I also wonder why Cardona even wastes his time with the NWA anymore. I wouldn’t want to be losing to Rolando Freeman and Tyrus if I were him. I don’t mind Tyrus personally (I don’t care about his political views), but I don’t think a promotion like the NWA should make him their world champion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*REPORT: Nick Aldis says he and Mickie James were disrespected by Billy Corgan









REPORT: Nick Aldis says he and Mickie James were disrespected by Billy Corgan


There is a lot of fallout coming from Steve Fall's interview with Billy Corgan and more is coming out that was previously unreported about the issues between




wrestlingnews.co




*


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Why not release the numbers then for the 1st Empowerrrred PPV? If a women’s wrestling PPV is that massive, let’s see the numbers


----------



## shandcraig

So let me get this straight. They are fussing over wanting more push with the women ? If its not more popular than the main ppv than they should shut up. There is no way i see that being the case. I dont really get this entire thing at all. Billy is known to be woke, He seems to be pushing the women a lot and even have 3 fucking belts for them for such a mini promotion. So i dont see what the issue is with these people.


----------



## El Grappleador

What happened, Billy? You used to be cool!


----------



## Bland

Post pandemic NWA has been nowhere near the quality of pre pandemic. Losing Eli Drake, Ricky Starks, Zicky Dice and James Storm (at the time) was a big change especially when it vacated both tag and TV titles.

Build to NWA 73 was ok with Murdoch being the guy to dethrone Aldis. But ending Nicks reign was always going to be hard but Murdoch reign wasn’t bad, it just lacked the top challengers as Mike Knox never felt worthy, neither does Tyrus.

shame Matt Cardona got injuried as his reign had potential and switching back to Murdochfelt very strange especially when Murdoch was starting a heel turn. His gimmick didn’t need the belt back so quick then Tyrus feud hasn’t helped.

If Cardona wins the belt back then hopefully NWA can gain some momentum but with Aldis leaving, NWA is really lacking in names in world title picture unless they can strike deals with outside talent from Impact and/or AEW.

Tag division has gone from great to skippable and adding more men’s tag belts where not needed. Jr title is good as weight division gives it focus but more titles are hindering the originals especially National title as it’s starting to lack it’s purpose with TVs lucky 7 rule meaning it has potential to give you a world title shot. National should of been their IC or WCW US title where they test run future world champion or at least challengers. Cyon might be a good champion but I’ve struggled with his story and matches as he isn’t that entertaining.

im hoping momentum can be made from next PPV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590537696287809537


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I will miss Taryn. Great performer


----------



## GreatJIm

Losing Aldis is probably the best thing that could have happened to the NWA. Aldis is a total borefest. He was never going to create any buzz or bring big money to the NWA. No idea why billy ever put the championship on him. Billy's vision has been a dud so far.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> Losing Aldis is probably the best thing that could have happened to the NWA. Aldis is a total borefest. He was never going to create any buzz or bring big money to the NWA. No idea why billy ever put the championship on him. Billy's vision has been a dud so far.


What wrestler out there is going to create buzz or money for the NWA? I await your response.


----------



## GreatJIm

ChupaVegasX said:


> What wrestler out there is going to create buzz or money for the NWA? I await your response.


If I were Billy, I would make John Morrison champion and have him feud with RVD. They are two recognizable names that you can build your brand around for minimum 2 years while elevating others as contenders.

I would have someone like kurt angle to be the on air authority figure. He is a name people recognize. I would try to leverage the names of Kurt, Morrison, RVD to get a TV deal with The CW or MYNetworkTV. These two networks want cheap programing. They should be able to pull 700k-800k on Saturday or Sunday night.

Also, the show needs an updated look. I would move it the Hammerstein ballroom and have a minimal but polished look and feel.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> If I were Billy, I would make John Morrison champion and have him feud with RVD. They are two recognizable names that you can build your brand around for minimum 2 years while elevating others as contenders.
> 
> I would have someone like kurt angle to be the on air authority figure. He is a name people recognize. I would try to leverage the names of Kurt, Morrison, RVD to get a TV deal with The CW or MYNetworkTV. These two networks want cheap programing. They should be able to pull 700k-800k on Saturday or Sunday night.
> 
> Also, the show needs an updated look. I would move it the Hammerstein ballroom and have a minimal but polished look and feel.


Move it to Hammerstein? MyNetwork TV? Unrealistic and impossible.

Why would those 3 want to come to the NWA? Assuming money wasn’t an issue, why would they do that?

These ideas are far fetched and not happening. LMAO at the CW paying money to get 700-800k viewers!!!


----------



## GreatJIm

ChupaVegasX said:


> Move it to Hammerstein? MyNetwork TV? Unrealistic and impossible.
> 
> Why would those 3 want to come to the NWA? Assuming money wasn’t an issue, why would they do that?
> 
> These ideas are far fetched and not happening. LMAO at the CW paying money to get 700-800k viewers!!!


MyNetwork & The CW need programing like i said. The CW is killing scripted TV and moving to more live & cheaper to produce shows as they were recently sold. 800k for them on a Saturday night is decent. CW shows are barely doing a million now. they mostly average 600k-1 mil now.

For Mynetwork 800k would be a dream.

If fox is paying wwe billions for smackdown, billy can put up a reasonable argument that NWA can be bring in half of smackdowns numbers for MYTV for far less money. Fox owns mynetworktv.

You sign those 3 on a condition of a TV deal. They are just sitting at home now. Billy can sign others on the same condition. Then shop around for a TV deal.

Ofcourse for this to happen, billy has to make a better product. His vision currently sucks.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> MyNetwork & The CW need programing like i said. The CW is killing scripted TV and moving to more live & cheaper to produce shows as they were recently sold. 800k for them on a Saturday night is decent. CW shows are barely doing a million now. they mostly average 600k-1 mil now.
> 
> For Mynetwork 800k would be a dream.
> 
> If fox is paying wwe billions for smackdown, billy can put up a reasonable argument that NWA can be bring in half of smackdowns numbers for MYTV for far less money. Fox owns mynetworktv.
> 
> You sign those 3 on a condition of a TV deal. They are just sitting at home now. Billy can sign others on the same condition. Then shop around for a TV deal.
> 
> Ofcourse for this to happen, billy has to make a better product. His vision currently sucks.


What new/live programming does My Network TV currently air?


----------



## GreatJIm

ChupaVegasX said:


> What new/live programming does My Network TV currently air?


They have live news, which is where most of their profit & revenue comes from. Smackdown used to be on MyNetworkTV and was their best rated show. Billy can put up a reasonable argument that wrestling can be a top show for them again.


----------



## Asuka842

Even taking Tyrus’s issues as a person out of it, he’s just a shit wrestler.

He’s old, he has a terrible look, he’s so out of shape and slow that he gets gassed after a couple of minutes and needs to use a freaking Heart Punch as a finisher because he cannot do anything else, etc.

How Billy can possibly think that this is going to make people want to watch his show is, baffling?


----------



## captainzombie

Asuka842 said:


> Even taking Tyrus’s issues as a person out of it, he’s just a shit wrestler.
> 
> He’s old, he has a terrible look, he’s so out of shape and slow that he gets gassed after a couple of minutes and needs to use a freaking Heart Punch as a finisher because he cannot do anything else, etc.
> 
> How Billy can possibly think that this is going to make people want to watch his show is, baffling?


I agree even with his personal issues, he should not of been awarded the World title. Not sure what Corgan is thinking. Cardona would of been my top choice here.

Between Aldis and Terrell leaving pretty much to very similar beef with the company, to some of the boneheaded booking and now this I think whatever fans they had left there won’t be much. Tyrus is not World Champion material and Corgan has a hard on for this dude.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Shane Douglas had the right idea back in 1994


----------



## brokensanity

This company is deader than it was before.


----------



## brokensanity

Alright, we all know Tyrus is a shit person and Corgan is doing this for the FOX News fame that will never come, but holy shit Tyrus is one of the worst wrestlers Ive ever seen, he was gassed within minutes, he sold the Rough Ryder and Murdoch's bulldog llike absolute shit, his wrestling makes the goddamn Harris Boys competent.


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck I totally forgot about the ppv. Did anyone watch it? How was it? I'll catch it tomorrow.


----------



## brokensanity

shandcraig said:


> Fuck I totally forgot about the ppv. Did anyone watch it? How was it? I'll catch it tomorrow.


It had its moments, most matches were okay to alright, the womens three way was MOTN


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Kenny's Ghost said:


> What dirt does Tyrus have on Billy Corgan?


Good lord. Man must have photos of Corgan eating babies alive at this rate.


----------



## Bland

Damn, bloody Tyrus won! 

Only positive I can think is that Tyrus has been booked so strong and did use his Lucky 7 shot from the TV title here so helps sells the TV title cash in …. BUT….. it f**king Tyrus as world champion.

Maybe he can surprise like Murdoch but definitely seems a strange choice when they had Cardona in the match. Perhaps because Cardona doesn’t just do NWA but he’d of been the better option.

Kamille’s reign is starting to go like Aldis in that who will defeat her. Billy could of had both Cardona and Green won the belts and do power couple as champs but perhaps WWE is signing Chelsea so plans have changed.

I’d imagine the next NWA big feud will now be Tyrus (c) vs Cyon (c) with Cyon being the one the defeat Tyrus for the belt. Tyrus’ crew will eventually turn on Cyon and most likely cost him the national title before Cyon then defeats Tyrus. As there is no one else currently.


----------



## Asuka842

shandcraig said:


> Fuck I totally forgot about the ppv. Did anyone watch it? How was it? I'll catch it tomorrow.


Honestly it wasn’t a terrible show. It wasn’t fantastic, but it had it’s good points.

But DAMN was that main event a boneheaded move.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Bland said:


> Damn, bloody Tyrus won!
> 
> Only positive I can think is that Tyrus has been booked so strong and did use his Lucky 7 shot from the TV title here so helps sells the TV title cash in …. BUT….. it f**king Tyrus as world champion.
> 
> Maybe he can surprise like Murdoch but definitely seems a strange choice when they had Cardona in the match. Perhaps because Cardona doesn’t just do NWA but he’d of been the better option.
> 
> Kamille’s reign is starting to go like Aldis in that who will defeat her. Billy could of had both Cardona and Green won the belts and do power couple as champs but perhaps WWE is signing Chelsea so plans have changed.
> 
> I’d imagine the next NWA big feud will now be Tyrus (c) vs Cyon (c) with Cyon being the one the defeat Tyrus for the belt. Tyrus’ crew will eventually turn on Cyon and most likely cost him the national title before Cyon then defeats Tyrus. As there is no one else currently.


If Cyon is the guy you have beating Tyrus, then… Wow


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> They have live news, which is where most of their profit & revenue comes from. Smackdown used to be on MyNetworkTV and was their best rated show. Billy can put up a reasonable argument that wrestling can be a top show for them again.


So you’re suggesting their only live program other than news, is the NWA? Because SmackDown was on there 15 years ago?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Asuka842 said:


> Honestly it wasn’t a terrible show. It wasn’t fantastic, but it had it’s good points.
> 
> But DAMN was that main event a boneheaded move.


I’m going to watch it sometime this week. People are talking about it, just not sure if that will translate to more people watching.

I haven’t even watched this weeks Powerrr.


----------



## GreatJIm

ChupaVegasX said:


> So you’re suggesting their only live program other than news, is the NWA? Because SmackDown was on there 15 years ago?


Do you not make any counter arguments except repeating stuff like a parrot.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> Do you not make any counter arguments except repeating stuff like a parrot.


It’s just not a good idea, it’s not practical. Kind of unrealistic to expect any TV company to broadcast NWA, especially one that isn’t a real TV station.

Unless they’re going to keep Matt Cardona, I don’t see any wrestler(s) helping them at this point. They need to try and build new stars. Like Jordan Clearwater. Signing guys like Bully Ray and Tyrus isn’t going to help them.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't understand the strange theme to a ppv called hard time that technically is referencing dusty. Looked like a solid crowd for them though


----------



## GreatJIm

ChupaVegasX said:


> It’s just not a good idea, it’s not practical. Kind of unrealistic to expect any TV company to broadcast NWA, especially one that isn’t a real TV station.
> 
> Unless they’re going to keep Matt Cardona, I don’t see any wrestler(s) helping them at this point. They need to try and build new stars. Like Jordan Clearwater. Signing guys like Bully Ray and Tyrus isn’t going to help them.


Cardona is not a bankable name outside of wrestling marks. Even wrestling marks don't think highly of him. 

Kurt Angle, RVD, Morrison are 3 people that can help get a pitch meeting setup. No one is going to take a meeting with Billy when his top star is Cardona or Clearwater lol. 

AEW and WWE have proven that it is realistic for TV channels to broadcast wrestling if the names and quality are there. Sadly NWA doesnt have either right now.


----------



## Bland

ChupaVegasX said:


> If Cyon is the guy you have beating Tyrus, then… Wow


I’m not saying that who is personally pick, just who I reckon Billy will pick.

If it was me, I wouldn’t of had Tyrus win the belt nor have the TV belt on him that long. I’m suprised Da Pope didn’t defeat Tyrus for TV and him be the guy who was first to cash in Lucky 7 and win. Cardona should of win back the belt this weekend where he was full time or not as he was biggest name available for time being. 

NWA overall have done a very poor job of building their own stars and it’s hurting them now. Aldis, Cardona and Murdoch have been their only top stars and mid card belts have mostly been held by aging stars to so still no talent has been built. Even Pope, Mayweather, Tyrus, Adonis and Dane have all been featured heavily but none are capable to carrying NWA brand.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> Cardona is not a bankable name outside of wrestling marks. Even wrestling marks don't think highly of him.
> 
> Kurt Angle, RVD, Morrison are 3 people that can help get a pitch meeting setup. No one is going to take a meeting with Billy when his top star is Cardona or Clearwater lol.
> 
> AEW and WWE have proven that it is realistic for TV channels to broadcast wrestling if the names and quality are there. Sadly NWA doesnt have either right now.


Cardona is willing to work with almost anyone. Is he bankable? Probably not, but he’s “the best” they could hope for. Angle, RVD, and John aren’t going to work in the NWA. Look at the ex-WWE guys there. Dirty Dango, JTG, and Aron Stevens, not exactly the same as the 3 you mentioned.


----------



## DUD

I think Billy's concern with Cardona being Champion is as soon as he gets the call from Trips he is off.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Bland said:


> I’m not saying that who is personally pick, just who I reckon Billy will pick.
> 
> If it was me, I wouldn’t of had Tyrus win the belt nor have the TV belt on him that long. I’m suprised Da Pope didn’t defeat Tyrus for TV and him be the guy who was first to cash in Lucky 7 and win. Cardona should of win back the belt this weekend where he was full time or not as he was biggest name available for time being.
> 
> NWA overall have done a very poor job of building their own stars and it’s hurting them now. Aldis, Cardona and Murdoch have been their only top stars and mid card belts have mostly been held by aging stars to so still no talent has been built. Even Pope, Mayweather, Tyrus, Adonis and Dane have all been featured heavily but none are capable to carrying NWA brand.


I am so tired of seeing Dane vs Mayweather. How many times are they going to recycle this feud? I wouldn’t mind seeing EC3 or Thom in a top position, but anything CYN related won’t help the NWAs image.


----------



## Asuka842

Frankly he could have put the belt on Mickie James and probably sold more tickets then with Tyrus at the top.


----------



## Outlaw91

I think a working relationship with CMLL would benefit NWA's product most. CMLL have a lot of good workers so they wouldn't have a problem to send some to NWA especially with NWA's taping schedule. In return they will get back the license and lineage for the Light Heavyweight, Middleweight and Welterweight titles. CMLL is still very proud about those 3 titles, they kept them even after withdrawing from the NWA and after being warned to stop using them in 2010 they just replaced the name "NWA" with "NWA World Historic". Also Stuka Jr and Guerrero Maya Jr participated in the Crockett Cup 2019 tournament so CMLL are not upset with the current NWA leadership.
If Corgan is smart he could discover the next "Lucha Underground".


----------



## captainzombie

DUD said:


> I think Billy's concern with Cardona being Champion is as soon as he gets the call from Trips he is off.


I watched the PPV this afternoon and it wasn't bad overall match wise, but damn it why is Tyrus the World Champion. I don't care about his connections on FOX, nobody will care enough to gain maybe 15 more fans to watch the NWA. Cardona would have been my pick to walk away with the title and if him and Green were going back to WWE, then have Tom Lattimer win the title. He is way more deserving and a redemption than Tyrus.

What I find odd is that during the last set of Powerrr tapings they were using a new ring apron that gave the show a newer look at least in the ring. Then with the Hard Times PPV we get this other looking ring apron that just looks like we are just bouncing around with presentation.

One thing that has been irking me for sometime now is Joe Galli on commentary when he cuts off Velvet or Tim, telling them they need to keep the show rolling. It at times just comes off in poor taste when you hear that 10 times throughout a show.

To a degree while Corgan has been a bonehead at times with some of his decisions post-pandemic, we do have to give it to him for at least having a structured version of the NWA as a promotion since the Crocketts. Bruce Tharpe tried a few things with the NWA, but his version was even more about licensing the NWA name.

What is this show they are talking about at the end of February being a Live Powerrr?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

captainzombie said:


> What is this show they are talking about at the end of February being a Live Powerrr?


It’s the end of January and apparently in an arena. Good luck to them selling those tickets.


----------



## JonnieRockets

Out of the roster, Tyrus is probably the best option Billy had. I don't watch fox news but i think he's on the top rated nightly slow almost daily? It's probably the most eyes there has been on an NWA champion in decades. 

Feel like people are way to polarized because of politics. hating on Tyrus because he's on fox lol. 

Is he a out of shape wrestler who cheats to win and who thinks he's way better than he is. Yes, that's his whole gimmick lol. Seeing how much people are talking about him, Tyrus is the best heel they have.


----------



## captainzombie

JonnieRockets said:


> Out of the roster, Tyrus is probably the best option Billy had. I don't watch fox news but i think he's on the top rated nightly slow almost daily? It's probably the most eyes there has been on an NWA champion in decades.
> 
> Feel like people are way to polarized because of politics. hating on Tyrus because he's on fox lol.
> 
> Is he a out of shape wrestler who cheats to win and who thinks he's way better than he is. Yes, that's his whole gimmick lol. Seeing how much people are talking about him, Tyrus is the best heel they have.


Honestly, at least from my viewpoint, I don't give a shit that he is on FOX. He can be on CNN, ABC, CBS, FOX, and Religious TV, or whatever network. The guy plain and simple is best for the mid-card, not a World Champion material when you are trying to rebuild your brand, especially after all the damage the NWA has taken post-pandemic.



ChupaVegasX said:


> It’s the end of January and apparently in an arena. Good luck to them selling those tickets.


Should be interesting to see what they can pull off with a Live Powerrr.


----------



## JonnieRockets

captainzombie said:


> Honestly, at least from my viewpoint, I don't give a shit that he is on FOX. He can be on CNN, ABC, CBS, FOX, and Religious TV, or whatever network. The guy plain and simple is best for the mid-card, not a World Champion material when you are trying to rebuild your brand, especially after all the damage the NWA has taken post-pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be interesting to see what they can pull off with a Live Powerrr.


same can be said about aldis, murdoc, tim storm, cardona. None of them are world championship material. But NWA doesn't have anyone else. Tyrus is the most buzz worthy choice Billy had. Seeing as how much people are talking about it, billy might be right? Time will tell. 

Having said that, Billy is a terrible promoter and booker lol. His shitty retro gimmick is a failure. He doesn't know how to present a well produce show or elevate the wrestlers he has.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Out of the roster, Tyrus is probably the best option Billy had. I don't watch fox news but i think he's on the top rated nightly slow almost daily? It's probably the most eyes there has been on an NWA champion in decades.
> 
> Feel like people are way to polarized because of politics. hating on Tyrus because he's on fox lol.
> 
> Is he a out of shape wrestler who cheats to win and who thinks he's way better than he is. Yes, that's his whole gimmick lol. Seeing how much people are talking about him, Tyrus is the best heel they have.


Tyrus is on a Fox News Show, what kind of people do you think he is “bringing in” to the NWA? How many do you think he is converting from non-wrestling fans to wanting to watch him and his promotion on YouTube or FITE? That has to be a really small number.

I think being on Fox News hurts his perception more, fair or not. To some other poster’s point, he’s isn’t a good wrestler. He shouldn’t be the world champion. Plain and simple.


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> Tyrus is on a Fox News Show, what kind of people do you think he is “bringing in” to the NWA? How many do you think he is converting from non-wrestling fans to wanting to watch him and his promotion on YouTube or FITE? That has to be a really small number.
> 
> I think being on Fox News hurts his perception more, fair or not. To some other poster’s point, he’s isn’t a good wrestler. He shouldn’t be the world champion. Plain and simple.


Supposably the show he is on gets 2.5 million viewers lol. That alone makes him the best choice vs Cardona & Murdoc. I don't think Murdoc or Cardona are brining in the money. Otherwise billy would have chose them. Is tyrus going to? probably not. But he will bring enough eyes, maybe some fox executive eyes that Billy can leverage. Tyrus was the best choice billy had.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Supposably the show he is on gets 2.5 million viewers lol. That alone makes him the best choice vs Cardona & Murdoc. I don't think Murdoc or Cardona are brining in the money. Otherwise billy would have chose them. Is tyrus going to? probably not. But he will bring enough eyes, maybe some fox executive eyes that Billy can leverage. Tyrus was the best choice billy had.


Again, he is getting 2.5M viewers for that show’s views on politics, not for what he did on Saturdays PPV. Putting your world title on an unathletic, older guy, probably isn’t the best decision.

Who is ordering NWA all access because of Saturday? Who is going to be buying Tyrus merch now? Who is going to tell their family, friends, and co-workers about the PPV and encourage them to watch NWA?


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> Again, he is getting 2.5M viewers for that show’s views on politics, not for what he did on Saturdays PPV. Putting your world title on an unathletic, older guy, probably isn’t the best decision.
> 
> Who is ordering NWA all access because of Saturday? Who is going to be buying Tyrus merch now? Who is going to tell their family, friends, and co-workers about the PPV and encourage them to watch NWA?


Like anyone was talking about the NWA before? guy supposably has nytimes best seller book? you talk as if 2.5 million people only have interest in politics and not wrestling lol. Obviously those 2.5 million people are going create some kind of buzz. 

Anyways, hope billy can use this to talk to some fox executives. That's probably the most important thing.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Like anyone was talking about the NWA before? guy supposably has nytimes best seller book? you talk as if 2.5 million people only have interest in politics and not wrestling lol. Obviously those 2.5 million people are going create some kind of buzz.
> 
> Anyways, hope billy can use this to talk to some fox executives. That's probably the most important thing.


It doesn’t matter if people are talking about it, especially since it’s almost all negative. Unless more people buy All Access or watch on YouTube, all the talk is worthless.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok I watched the event. My problem with nwa is it makes zero sesne as a brand or lack there of. This is a on going issue across the board with this industry in most promotions. But NWA are just like acting like everything. So it's a brand that is based off a classy classic promotion. They use elements of that and then blend it with a bunch of different other themes that don't mix. I have no problem with the Is masquerade circus type theme for the llv,but it makes no sense. Why the fuck would you name a ppv hard times which has a lot of history behind it to then have the theme be like a Is circus. Just makes no sense. Same problem with the weekly nwa weekly shows. I do think the theme is cool but it just doesn't make much sense to me. The constant retro or current indy like rock music also doesn't fit the brand at all.

The other issue is the constant random wrestlers revolving door.There is many things that are good and I do hope they figure it out maybe next year. They are also improving with venue choices. This venue was way better and im happy a solid crowd showed up.


The main event group was so random and it reminds me of all thr stupid shot srw does. Handful of guys that make no sense to be in a stable


And where the fuck is this women's TV championship they announced? It's been months


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I am watching it. Though I skipped the pre-show and fast forward through the question mark, fixers, Homicide, and Odinson matches.

The “clown stuff” is because they’re in “New Orleans”


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> It doesn’t matter if people are talking about it, especially since it’s almost all negative. Unless more people buy All Access or watch on YouTube, all the talk is worthless.


He is a heel, people are supposed to hate him. Wrestling fan's aren't just left leaning marks on the internet forums who are very biased one way. 

Tyrus via fox has a large audience that brings exposure to the NWA. It's free advertising when the guy is sitting with the NWA championship on show with 2.5 million viewers. He is the best choice Billy has out of his roster. Everyone else is a nobody. 

You have no metrics on whether or not this will raise buys or views. Stop saying so. Tyrus is a decent short term champion to put some free exposure to the NWA. Only time will tell if Billy can actually use the exposure for any good 

Though, I maintain that Billy is a shit booker and promoter because his vision for the NWA is horrible.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree that billy is also a shit booker and his vision sucks. This always seems to happen when the owner cant let go of tasks that others should do. That being said i still think there is a lot of potential going into next year. We will have to see i guess.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> He is a heel, people are supposed to hate him. Wrestling fan's aren't just left leaning marks on the internet forums who are very biased one way.
> 
> Tyrus via fox has a large audience that brings exposure to the NWA. It's free advertising when the guy is sitting with the NWA championship on show with 2.5 million viewers. He is the best choice Billy has out of his roster. Everyone else is a nobody.
> 
> You have no metrics on whether or not this will raise buys or views. Stop saying so. Tyrus is a decent short term champion to put some free exposure to the NWA. Only time will tell if Billy can actually use the exposure for any good
> 
> Though, I maintain that Billy is a shit booker and promoter because his vision for the NWA is horrible.


And you have no metrics whether Tyrus brings exposure to the NWA either. Maybe he does, maybe that is why he is the champion. However, from a wrestling perspective, he is awful and not world champ “material”.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

From 3 months ago - a Tyrus vs Odinson episode of NWA Powerrr has 64k views. While an episode toting EC3, Flip Gordon, and Kamielle from 2 months ago has 135k views on YouTube.

Tyrus is such a draw!


----------



## ChupaVegasX




----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> From 3 months ago - a Tyrus vs Odinson episode of NWA Powerrr has 64k views. While an episode toting EC3, Flip Gordon, and Kamielle from 2 months ago has 135k views on YouTube.
> 
> Tyrus is such a draw!


You are nitpicking. So i will do the same. Here is a match between cardona vs murdoch for the title that did 32k. Seems like tyrus drew twice as much lol.






Here is another random video of tyrus that has done 10 mil






See how easy it to pick random videos and try to make up a stat? Also, most of the videos on the nwa channel is doing below 10k views. seems like 64k that tyrus pulled is alot better.

Also, you are comparing a video with a debuting ec3 and flip gordon with tyrus and a no name called oddinson?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> You are nitpicking. So i will do the same. Here is a match between cardona vs murdoch for the title that did 32k. Seems like tyrus drew twice as much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another random video of tyrus that has done 10 mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how easy it to pick random videos and try to make up a stat? Also, most of the videos on the nwa channel is doing below 10k views. seems like 64k that tyrus pulled is alot better.
> 
> Also, you are comparing a video with a debuting ec3 and flip gordon with tyrus and a no name called oddinson?


It’s the same program, it’s apples to apples. You picked a NWA match against something WWE. You’re the one saying Tyrus has all these fans. Wouldn’t his big fan base want to see him in a TV title match? EC3 and Flip Gordon are bigger stars then? They have more than double the views in less time.


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> It’s the same program, it’s apples to apples. You picked a NWA match against something WWE. You’re the one saying Tyrus has all these fans. Wouldn’t his big fan base want to see him in a TV title match? EC3 and Flip Gordon are bigger stars then? They have more than double the views in less time.


Like i said, you are nitpicking. they are not apples to apples. There could have been a number of factors as to why one video had more. For instance, the 135k view one had the debut of ec3, flip, and a womans title defense. Links could have been posted on certain bias sites that helped the views. I am guessing you have never done any market research and therefore lack the knowledge on how to do controlled research. Picking two random videos is not how you do it. I used to work in said marketing research  

Yes, ec3 and flip have a bigger following of online wrestling fans than Tyrus. EC3 might even make a good face for the nwa. Though, since he leans right in politics, i assume people will hate on him regardless. 

Also, I never said Tyrus had a big fan base, I said he has a big audience, an audience that is bigger than Cardona, Murdoch, ec3, or flip. An audience that can bring exposure to the NWA. Only time will tell if Billy can leverage his audience to get in the room with some tv executives that may pick up NWA.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Like i said, you are nitpicking. they are not apples to apples. There could have been a number of factors as to why one video had more. For instance, the 135k view one had the debut of ec3, flip, and a womans title defense. Links could have been posted on certain bias sites that helped the views. I am guessing you have never done any market research and therefore lack the knowledge on how to do controlled research. Picking two random videos is not how you do it. I used to work in said marketing research
> 
> Yes, ec3 and flip have a bigger following of online wrestling fans than Tyrus. EC3 might even make a good face for the nwa. Though, since he leans right in politics, i assume people will hate on him regardless.
> 
> Also, I never said Tyrus had a big fan base, I said he has a big audience, an audience that is bigger than Cardona, Murdoch, ec3, or flip. An audience that can bring exposure to the NWA. Only time will tell if Billy can leverage his audience to get in the room with some tv executives that may pick up NWA.


I did not pick 2 random videos. I picked 2 episodes of NWA Powerrr from the same video site. If Tyrus has a “bigger audience” why does his headlining episode of Powerrr have 50% less views than the others?

Are you claiming that EC3 and Flip Gordon have tons of fans? These two CYN wrestlers who couldn’t draw flies with Braun Strowman are responsible for double the traffic of Tyrus? While Tyrus is on Fox News, but AFAIK isn’t anti-vac or as far right as EC3 and Flip are. You’re trying to tell me more people want to see them on their “tv screens”? Not buying it.

There’s a reason why EC3 and Flip Gordon are on NWA programming and you’re trying to say they’re super popular with the IWC. If you’re a wrestling company, you definitely don’t want EC3 as the face of your company. Even Tyrus would be a better face for one.


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> I did not pick 2 random videos. I picked 2 episodes of NWA Powerrr from the same video site. If Tyrus has a “bigger audience” why does his headlining episode of Powerrr have 50% less views than the others?
> 
> Are you claiming that EC3 and Flip Gordon have tons of fans? These two CYN wrestlers who couldn’t draw flies with Braun Strowman are responsible for double the traffic of Tyrus? While Tyrus is on Fox News, but AFAIK isn’t anti-vac or as far right as EC3 and Flip are. You’re trying to tell me more people want to see them on their “tv screens”? Not buying it.
> 
> There’s a reason why EC3 and Flip Gordon are on NWA programming and you’re trying to say they’re super popular with the IWC. If you’re a wrestling company, you definitely don’t want EC3 as the face of your company. Even Tyrus would be a better face for one.



Yes, you did pick two random videos. The 135k video is an outlier. Most of the videos on the NWA channel does 10k views or below. Though the recent videos have been doing better. Like I have said it seems like the 65k view video is on the higher end of views. Especially compared to the 35k views that Cardona vs Murdoch got lol.

There could be a number of factors why the ec3 video did 135k views. One like i said is that it a video with 2 debuts!! NWA has been steadily increasing subscribers which could be reason for increase in views of recently posted videos.

Also, like i have said you lack knowledge on how to do market research and think comparing one random video to another proves a point. It does not.

Seems like you have a bias against right leaning wrestlers and it is starting to show. I don't see why questioning rushed covid vaccines have anything to do with wrestling? I would rather have people be skeptical than people blindingly following what pharma companies say. Otherwise, we might have another Thalidomide situation on our hands.

But, i digress. Whats wrong with ec3?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Yes, you did pick two random videos. The 135k video is an outlier. Most of the videos on the NWA channel does 10k views or below. Though the recent videos have been doing better. Like I have said it seems like the 65k view video is on the higher end of views. Especially compared to the 35k views that Cardona vs Murdoch got lol.
> 
> There could be a number of factors why the ec3 video did 135k views. One like i said is that it a video with 2 debuts!! NWA has been steadily increasing subscribers which could be reason for increase in views of recently posted videos.
> 
> Also, like i have said you lack knowledge on how to do market research and think comparing one random video to another proves a point. It does not.
> 
> Seems like you have a bias against right leaning wrestlers and it is starting to show. I don't see why questioning rushed covid vaccines have anything to do with wrestling? I would rather have people be skeptical than people blindingly following what pharma companies say. Otherwise, we might have another Thalidomide situation on our hands.
> 
> But, i digress. Whats wrong with ec3?


Cardona and Murdoch is one match, not a whole episode.

That episode has 2 debuts of people absolutely nobody is paying to see in 2022!

I have nothing against “right leaning” wrestlers. I wish more wrestlers would leave politics out of their personas and social media. However, because of their views, they aren’t “very popular” and “despised” by most. Especially EC3 because of his views and CYN. That is why he’s wrestling in the NWA. Same with Flip Gordon. At least they’re young and can actually wrestle though.

What is the best Tyrus match you have seen? What is his best NWA match?


----------



## gillbergisback

ChupaVegasX said:


> And you have no metrics whether Tyrus brings exposure to the NWA either. Maybe he does, maybe that is why he is the champion. However, from a wrestling perspective, he is awful and not world champ “material”.


Take Fox News out of it he's a former WWE superstar with a memorable gimmick he actually does have the cred to win the title of some crap a promotion no one gives a f about. Then you factor in that he's recognizable from Fox News and you got a wrestler who can give the promotion attention. The only reason I know of this because it hit my news feed. I can guarantee you EC3 wins the NWA title wouldn't.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

gillbergisback said:


> Take Fox News out of it he's a former WWE superstar with a memorable gimmick he actually does have the cred to win the title of some crap a promotion no one gives a f about. Then you factor in that he's recognizable from Fox News and you got a wrestler who can give the promotion attention. The only reason I know of this because it hit my news feed. I can guarantee you EC3 wins the NWA title wouldn't.


Tyrus has been in the NWA for over a year. Now that he has the title, he’s going to bring in new fans? Hasn’t brought in attention for 18 months, but now it’s going to happen??


----------



## gillbergisback

ChupaVegasX said:


> Tyrus has been in the NWA for over a year. Now that he has the title, he’s going to bring in new fans? Hasn’t brought in attention for 18 months, but now it’s going to happen??


He's going to being them attention and he has. That's just the facts. The only thing I can tell you about NWA is Tyrus is there and Billy Corgan runs it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Just watched the opening segment with Tyrus and company doing a promo and holding all the gold. They looked like a random assortment of leftover candy that no one wants. No chemistry at all and this is your premier heel group you're going to build your company around. NWA is in a sad fucking state right now. They really did fell on HARD TIMES.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Ham and Egger said:


> Just watched the opening segment with Tyrus and company doing a promo and holding all the gold. They looked like a random assortment of leftover candy that no one wants. No chemistry at all and this is your premier heel group you're going to build your company around. NWA is in a sad fucking state right now. They really did fell on HARD TIMES.


Wait until Gagz the Gymp or Rodney Mack challenges them for a title. Going to see viewing records!


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I want everyone to go to the 36:40 mark of the video and watch the Billy Corgan/Wrecking Ball interaction. Who finds this entertaining? How is that helping Wrecking Ball any? Is anyone looking forward to the “finish” of this angle?


----------



## captainzombie

Booker had me non stop laughing with his comments towards Tyrus.









Booker T Keeps His Thoughts On Tyrus' NWA Title Win Brief - Wrestling Inc.


Upon learning that Tyrus recently became the new NWA Worlds Heavyweight Champion, Booker T did not have a glowing endorsement of such a decision being made.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Seems a little aggressive 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627743937953794


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> Cardona and Murdoch is one match, not a whole episode.
> 
> That episode has 2 debuts of people absolutely nobody is paying to see in 2022!
> 
> I have nothing against “right leaning” wrestlers. I wish more wrestlers would leave politics out of their personas and social media. However, because of their views, they aren’t “very popular” and “despised” by most. Especially EC3 because of his views and CYN. That is why he’s wrestling in the NWA. Same with Flip Gordon. At least they’re young and can actually wrestle though.
> 
> What is the best Tyrus match you have seen? What is his best NWA match?



You nitpicked two random videos to prove a point and failed. Here is an episode then titled TYRUS' SLAM CHALLENGE that did 145k. 






All Tyrus matches suck, but that's his whole gimmick. A shit wrestler that cheats to win but claims he is the best.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> You nitpicked two random videos to prove a point and failed. Here is an episode then titled TYRUS' SLAM CHALLENGE that did 145k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Tyrus matches suck, but that's his whole gimmick. A shit wrestler that cheats to win but claims he is the best.


And its had 7 months to get those views. Looks to be right after the Crockett Cup too.

Meanwhile this 4 month old episode of NWAUSA has 245k views highlighting a Sam Shaw appearance. Looks like more people wanted to him see over Tyrus too


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> All Tyrus matches suck, but that's his whole gimmick. A shit wrestler that cheats to win but claims he is the best.


If all Tyrus matches “suck”, why would someone make them their #1 champion? Are the people tuning into NWA Powerrr there to hear about his views on non-wrestling things or are they tuning in to see him wrestle?

I wonder if Impact or AEW is going to be bringing him in to do a “belt collector” gimmick? I can’t believe MLW isn’t going to bring him in to wrestle Hammerstone!!


----------



## JonnieRockets

ChupaVegasX said:


> If all Tyrus matches “suck”, why would someone make them their #1 champion? Are the people tuning into NWA Powerrr there to hear about his views on non-wrestling things or are they tuning in to see him wrestle?
> 
> I wonder if Impact or AEW is going to be bringing him in to do a “belt collector” gimmick? I can’t believe MLW isn’t going to bring him in to wrestle Hammerstone!!


Because he has a large audience outside of wrestling. Some fox/tv executives might take a meeting with Billy now they have a somewhat recognizable champion. No one will take a meeting with you when your champion is Murdoch or Cardona. Tyrus being champion is not to about raising viewers. Its about his connection that he may bring. NWA cannot survive long term without some kind of TV/streaming deal. And, I do not mean being on fite.

It's why Tony hired Chris Jericho for AEW, to get tony in the building with some executives. Tyrus is no Chris Jericho but he is the best option Billy has. Tyrus is a better option than murdoch/cardona/aldis. NWA has slim pickings. 

Now ask yourself, do you want someone like Tyrus who might help you get a meeting with a TV executive or a no name like Murdoch who would get you laughed out of the building.

Also, you are ranting now about belt collectors gimmicks, mlw, impact, etc. You keep failing to prove a point then go on tangents.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

JonnieRockets said:


> Because he has a large audience outside of wrestling. Some fox/tv executives might take a meeting with Billy now they have a somewhat recognizable champion. No one will take a meeting with you when your champion is Murdoch or Cardona. Tyrus being champion is not to about raising viewers. Its about his connection that he may bring. NWA cannot survive long term without some kind of TV/streaming deal. And, I do not mean being on fite.
> 
> It's why Tony hired Chris Jericho for AEW, to get tony in the building with some executives. Tyrus is no Chris Jericho but he is the best option Billy has. Tyrus is a better option than murdoch/cardona/aldis. NWA has slim pickings.
> 
> Now ask yourself, do you want someone like Tyrus who might help you get a meeting with a TV executive or a no name like Murdoch who would get you laughed out of the building.
> 
> Also, you are ranting now about belt collectors gimmicks, mlw, impact, etc. You keep failing to prove a point then go on tangents.


What fantasy planet do you live on? NWA is getting less than 100k viewers on most of their recent YouTube videos. Why would anyone put their programs on TV, when they’re getting those numbers on a free, huge platform? Tyrus isn’t getting them in the door of anything.

MLW, Impact, WWE, and AEW all have champions that can actually wrestle. The NWA has a guy that can barely move. While Tyrus is “more popular” than Trevor Murdoch, there is no wrestling fan that would pay to see Tyrus wrestle.

He sucks at wrestling, he shouldn’t be their champion. Any delusional talk of them getting on TV because of Tyrus, makes you look like a fool.


----------



## DUD

I get what Billy Corgan was trying to say on the Briscoe/JBL podcast but from a business perspective I think it's a huge gamble.

Wrestling itself is a niche product. If you restrict yourself to a niche inside a niche by focusing specifically on a certain style and telling people not to watch if they don't like it then you're really restricting the growth of the company. Even if he is able to scout the next Walter, the next Sheamus, the next Hammerstone, they'll be snapped up before he can maximise there investment.

On a side note even as a big fan of Nick Aldis I'm slightly embarrassed for both him and Billy Corgan in regards to how they've played out there differences in public. Nobody has come out of that looking good.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

DUD said:


> I get what Billy Corgan was trying to say on the Briscoe/JBL podcast but from a business perspective I think it's a huge gamble.
> 
> Wrestling itself is a niche product. If you restrict yourself to a niche inside a niche by focusing specifically on a certain style and telling people not to watch if they don't like it then you're really restricting the growth of the company.


It’s so dumb. Goes to Aldis’ point, that Billy is booking the show because he finds it entertaining and not the masses. While you probably shouldn’t listen to all fans, you have to be open to their input, as they will eventually turn it off. Like I am planning to do. Not because of Aldis and Tyrus, but those two things don’t help in retaining my interest in the NWA.


----------



## captainzombie

DUD said:


> I get what Billy Corgan was trying to say on the Briscoe/JBL podcast but from a business perspective I think it's a huge gamble.
> 
> Wrestling itself is a niche product. If you restrict yourself to a niche inside a niche by focusing specifically on a certain style and telling people not to watch if they don't like it then you're really restricting the growth of the company. Even if he is able to scout the next Walter, the next Sheamus, the next Hammerstone, they'll be snapped up before he can maximise there investment.
> 
> On a side note even as a big fan of Nick Aldis I'm slightly embarrassed for both him and Billy Corgan in regards to how they've played out there differences in public. Nobody has come out of that looking good.


I agree with you. Their grievances should not of spilled out to the public like it did. It is a real shame too considering how much Aldis put into this promotion for everything to fall apart between the two this past year.

Last nights Powerrr was actually decent. They finally had entrance music on Powerrr (albeit some of it being generic), the crowd looked decent, and they finally had a somewhat better look even though they still need to just go the modern style at this point. They really need to stay away from GBP studios in Atlanta, because that place has really provided a huge stink towards the product.

I am really liking Jordan Clearwater and think they can do something with this guy.

At this point it is what it is with Tyrus, hopefully he is a transitional champion but who do they even have really to take it off of him.


----------



## Geeee

I thought that NWA had a cool thing going on for a bit before the pandemic. Now the only time I ever hear about NWA is people dunking on them.


----------



## GreatJIm




----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> I thought that NWA had a cool thing going on for a bit before the pandemic. Now the only time I ever hear about NWA is people dunking on them.



It's sorta the trend with wrestling across the board. The industry is just stuck in some generic loop. Where every group of rnsomd mismatch wrestlers somehow makes sense to them to be a stable.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## famicommander

The only reason the NWA had any momentum at all (and it was not much, don't kid yourselves) is because Cody Rhodes wanted to win his father's belt. That's it. There's no mystery about it, there's nothing to wonder about. If the pandemic never happened the situation would be exactly the same.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

You know you lost the plot when you put the belt on a guy that gets gassed easily in Tyrus. This was a stupid decision that Billy Corgan has done.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> You know you lost the plot when you put the belt on a guy that gets gassed easily in Tyrus. This was a stupid decision that Billy Corgan has done.


But the Fox News Drones are going to be watching now! Or Tyrus is going to get them on TV now!


----------



## GreatJIm




----------



## famicommander

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> You know you lost the plot when you put the belt on a guy that gets gassed easily in Tyrus. This was a stupid decision that Billy Corgan has done.


Corgan never had the plot to begin with. He got into a battle of wits with Dixie Carter of all people and got fleeced.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

ChupaVegasX said:


> But the Fox News Drones are going to be watching now! Or Tyrus is going to get them on TV now!


Those Drones can live in the fantasy world all they want. The bottom line is that those Fox News Press will never ever watch NWA PPV nor show. If anything they will most likely laugh at the promotion. What a dumb ass Corgan is.


----------



## GreatJIm

I am becoming a fan of Tyrus ironically to see the haters hate.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

GreatJIm said:


> I am becoming a fan of Tyrus ironically to see the haters hate.
> 
> View attachment 139327


I don’t mind Tyrus as a person. I just don’t think he should be the NWA champion based on his wrestling ability.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ChupaVegasX said:


> Tyrus has been in the NWA for over a year. Now that he has the title, he’s going to bring in new fans? Hasn’t brought in attention for 18 months, but now it’s going to happen??


Tyrus' shows main audience is 50 plus white males who would actually probably know what the NWA was. The hope is enough of them see him with the belt and go.."oh NWA is still around huh? And their champ is important enough to be on FOX News? Let me check that out."..I'm not saying its right or wrong or gonna work but I get the logic.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tyrus' shows main audience is 50 plus white males who would actually probably know what the NWA was. The hope is enough of them see him with the belt and go.."oh NWA is still around huh? And their champ is important enough to be on FOX News? Let me check that out."..I'm not saying its right or wrong or gonna work but I get the logic.


That’s fine, but he was the TV champion before and probably took that belt on TV too. So they would have also recognized the TV belt that Arn Anderson used to wear and probably didn’t tune in either.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ChupaVegasX said:


> That’s fine, but he was the TV champion before and probably took that belt on TV too. So they would have also recognized the TV belt that Arn Anderson used to wear and probably didn’t tune in either.



Wasn't he the national champion with that red cheap looking belt? I mean I know a fair amount of history and I had no idea what that thing was until I watched Powerrrr lol.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wasn't he the national champion with that red cheap looking belt? I mean I know a fair amount of history and I had no idea what that thing was until I watched Powerrrr lol.


No. He was the TV champion, which is also red, but looks 100x better than the National title.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> No. He was the TV champion, which is also red, but looks 100x better than the National title.



For whatever reason billy cheaped out on the national belt. Even during the build process he showed it on instagram. Its much thinner and spray painted gold for fuck sakes. All the other belts look like much more legit material. Now with the Worlds Jr championship belt i think they should get rid of the national belt. Worlds Jr and TV belt is more than enough for anyone not the world champion.

He should have used this version of the national belt. Sure it looks similar to the TV belt but thats also normal. Many belts back then also had similar vibes. Look at the aew belts, many are very similar but big subtle differences. This looks more legit than the other one. TV belt i think is important to have though, good history.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont have a huge problem with Tyrus, Hes honestly going to be more entertaining than Trevor. The problem is this is only speaking about his outside the ring chracter. In the ring hes a joke lol, so ya maybe its silly. At least we know its very clear hes going to do a legit job of making people mad that he is champion. So they might as well go with it and be a proper heel. So tired of these baby modern heels. Be real heels draw real heat.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> The only reason the NWA had any momentum at all (and it was not much, don't kid yourselves) is because Cody Rhodes wanted to win his father's belt. That's it. There's no mystery about it, there's nothing to wonder about. If the pandemic never happened the situation would be exactly the same.



well no i think people were genuinely excited about the return under new ownership and with billy. NWA was doing amazing with how it represented itself before Cody ever touched the belt. It was all just perfect timing for Cody and for its first ever and best branded nwa 70th anniversary show. Not taking it away from Cody, Of course the history behind it with his dad helped. Just saying that people loved what they were doing with the 10 pounds of gold videos era. This proves that every promotion needs the right person. This was good because Dave had a good eye for this and he was the one putting it all together. Billy likes to cancel people really fast though with out allowing facts to be presented. This is why i call him a social justice warrior. But ya of course NWA feels nothing like it once was before they even started the weekly shows. Early start of the shows also felt better under him too. Now it just has no direction and like aew nwa needs to hire the right people and put the bosses aside.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> well no i think people were genuinely excited about the return under new ownership and with billy. NWA was doing amazing with how it represented itself before Cody ever touched the belt. It was all just perfect timing for Cody and for its first ever and best branded nwa 70th anniversary show. Not taking it away from Cody, Of course the history behind it with his dad helped. Just saying that people loved what they were doing with the 10 pounds of gold videos era. This proves that every promotion needs the right person. This was good because Dave had a good eye for this and he was the one putting it all together. Billy likes to cancel people really fast though with out allowing facts to be presented. This is why i call him a social justice warrior. But ya of course NWA feels nothing like it once was before they even started the weekly shows. Early start of the shows also felt better under him too. Now it just has no direction and like aew nwa needs to hire the right people and put the bosses aside.


NWA was trash and it's still trash. People briefly cared when ROH sent a bunch of top end talent. That was it. It was never a good product, it was never remotely close to being profitable, and it never will be.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> NWA was trash and it's still trash. People briefly cared when ROH sent a bunch of top end talent. That was it. It was never a good product, it was never remotely close to being profitable, and it never will be.


You had the complete opposite opinion regarding ROH and they went out of business a year ago. I have big doubts in believing you.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> NWA was trash and it's still trash. People briefly cared when ROH sent a bunch of top end talent. That was it. It was never a good product, it was never remotely close to being profitable, and it never will be.


you clearly did not see nwa when it first was taken over and had 10 pounds of gold.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> you clearly did not see nwa when it first was taken over and had 10 pounds of gold.


Yes, I did. It was low rent trash. Tim Storm was a sad joke of a champion.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> You had the complete opposite opinion regarding ROH and they went out of business a year ago. I have big doubts in believing you.


Ring of Honor was a great product near the end. Nobody cared anymore because AEW took 90% of their audience but the matches and the storytelling were top notch. 

NWA was nothing but a sad nostalgia act and novelty. Now people are seeing it for what it has always been. Billy Corgan was trash in his little indie, he was trash in Impact, and he's been trash since day 1 in NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

famicommander said:


> Ring of Honor was a great product near the end. Nobody cared anymore because AEW took 90% of their audience but the matches and the storytelling were top notch.
> 
> NWA was nothing but a sad nostalgia act and novelty. Now people are seeing it for what it has always been. Billy Corgan was trash in his little indie, he was trash in Impact, and he's been trash since day 1 in NWA.


Roh was always a niche market that has caused the same problem for aew. Dry product obsessive with matches and underdogs that think they are better than the popular talent. 


Tont khans Philosophy


----------



## GreatJIm

famicommander said:


> Ring of Honor was a great product near the end. Nobody cared anymore because AEW took 90% of their audience but the matches and the storytelling were top notch.
> 
> NWA was nothing but a sad nostalgia act and novelty. Now people are seeing it for what it has always been. Billy Corgan was trash in his little indie, he was trash in Impact, and he's been trash since day 1 in NWA.


Pretty much. The whole look and feel of the NWA has been trash. 


Lucha Underground gave a blueprint on how to do small scale wrestling. All Billy had to do was take some kind of inspiration and just cut out the supernatural stuff.


----------



## famicommander

GreatJIm said:


> Pretty much. The whole look and feel of the NWA has been trash.
> 
> 
> Lucha Underground gave a blueprint on how to do small scale wrestling. All Billy had to do was take some kind of inspiration and just cut out the supernatural stuff.


Lucha Underground had talent. NWA has not had a good roster at any point in the Corgan era. Their biggest and best shows were full of ROH guys carrying the load and even those big NWA shows were much worse than your average ROH live event.

Corgan bought a brand that was pretty much thrown in the trash consecutively by WCW, then ECW, then TNA. And then Corgan stocked it with horrible wrestlers. Mostly fat and old people that weren't even good when they were young and skinny. Then he spent about 47 dollars on production and called it a wrestling promotion.


----------



## shandcraig

I guess we need to remember that he has a 20 year plan lol. slug speed.


----------



## JonnieRockets

famicommander said:


> Lucha Underground had talent. NWA has not had a good roster at any point in the Corgan era. Their biggest and best shows were full of ROH guys carrying the load and even those big NWA shows were much worse than your average ROH live event.
> 
> Corgan bought a brand that was pretty much thrown in the trash consecutively by WCW, then ECW, then TNA. And then Corgan stocked it with horrible wrestlers. Mostly fat and old people that weren't even good when they were young and skinny. Then he spent about 47 dollars on production and called it a wrestling promotion.


lucha underground had john morrison and a bunch of mexican wrestlers that no one heard of during season 1. Lucha undeground turned them into stars in the USA. NWA had a decent amount of well known wrestlers. 

Lucha underground presented their programing alot better than NWA ever has. It was all about presentation


----------



## shandcraig

Its a shame that so many people were excited about the idea of the classic NWA brand maybe getting a chance. There was a section in aew asking what promotion is the worst and everyone said nwa. Which means everyone was paying attention to see clearly in hopes and are disappointed. I think Billy needs to make some serious pushes next year.


----------



## famicommander

JonnieRockets said:


> lucha underground had john morrison and a bunch of mexican wrestlers that no one heard of during season 1. Lucha undeground turned them into stars in the USA. NWA had a decent amount of well known wrestlers.
> 
> Lucha underground presented their programing alot better than NWA ever has. It was all about presentation


1. Lucha Underground put on great matches on a consistent basis. NWA put on garbage matches unless they had ROH talent doing the work for them. People didn't need to have known who Pentagon Jr, Fenix, or Prince Puma were beforehand to recognize their obvious greatness.

2. In season 1 Lucha Underground had El Mesias (Ricky Banderas, Mil Muertes), Alberto Del Rio, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Vampiro, Jack Evans, Konnan, and a large amount of well known AAA and indie stars. Those are all guys that fans of WWE, WCW, TNA, and/or ROH would have known.

3. I loved Lucha Underground, but in case you forgot, they're gone. As great as the show was for a brief time, it was a massive financial failure. The only reason NWA has outlasted it is because it costs a tiny fraction to produce, but either way, imitating Lucha Underground is probably not a great idea. Ask Court Bauer.


----------



## famicommander

shandcraig said:


> Its a shame that so many people were excited about the idea of the classic NWA brand maybe getting a chance. There was a section in aew asking what promotion is the worst and everyone said nwa. Which means everyone was paying attention to see clearly in hopes and are disappointed. I think Billy needs to make some serious pushes next year.


No, that doesn't mean people were paying attention to NWA. It means they saw a headline on a random wrestling news site that Tyrus was their champion and they just (correctly) assumed it was a dumpster fire.

These people you're referring to, the ones excited about classic NWA branding, don't exist in significant numbers. I'm well into my 30s and I literally can't remember a time when the NWA mattered. At all. Even when TNA was using their belts, it mattered because it was associated with TNA, not NWA. And they quickly figured that out for themselves just as ECW and WCW did before them. 

The only people who remember NWA when it was a nationally relevant brand are now in their 50s or older, and they all probably stopped watching wrestling ages ago. The ones who haven't are just watching WWE or AEW.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

famicommander said:


> These people you're referring to, the ones excited about classic NWA branding, don't exist in significant numbers. I'm well into my 30s and I literally can't remember a time when the NWA mattered. At all. Even when TNA was using their belts, it mattered because it was associated with TNA, not NWA. And they quickly figured that out for themselves just as ECW and WCW did before them.


Quickly? It was 5 years before they got rid of the NWA. I believe Jarrett has said on his podcasts that they got rid of them because TNA paid rights fees to the NWA and the NWA had restrictions on when and where the belts could be defended. Or the champs needed to make appearances at some of those other smaller NWA promotions.

So it wasn’t because “nobody cares about the NWA”, it was because of money, that TNA ditched the NWA.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont care about whos the champion, Hes much better than many that have been nwa champion in the past 32 years. The problem is the entire vision for the NWA just makes no fucking sense and is not consistent with an identity. I still have hope it will get better in 2023 lol.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> I dont care about whos the champion, Hes much better than many that have been nwa champion in the past 32 years. The problem is the entire vision for the NWA just makes no fucking sense and is not consistent with an identity. I still have hope it will get better in 2023 lol.


I think it’s funny they compare Tyrus to Flair and Race types only, but not to the guys between Shane Douglas and TNA or after TNA to Tim Storm.

My “problem” with Tyrus is that face that he can barely wrestle and people think that Fox News fans will start flocking to the NWA. Not happening.

My actual problem with the NWA, is the cartoony crap they show every week. Along with old or no name wrestlers.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I think it’s funny they compare Tyrus to Flair and Race types only, but not to the guys between Shane Douglas and TNA or after TNA to Tim Storm.
> 
> My “problem” with Tyrus is that face that he can barely wrestle and people think that Fox News fans will start flocking to the NWA. Not happening.
> 
> My actual problem with the NWA, is the cartoony crap they show every week. Along with old or no name wrestlers.



Even those guys you mentioned are not bad. Tim Storm was actuatlly very fitting though. He has a very old school vibe. 

Yeah, The problem is across the board. There is no logic from everything. Why does NWA have 2 shows weekly when they can hardly fill a few hundred people per event? Why do both of them seem the same. Why are the theme songs insanely un matching to the attempt of the shows theme or the attempt at NWA being some classic brand. Why are all the wrestlers mismatched. They should be focusing on much less but more on quality and consistency.


----------



## Outlaw91

ChupaVegasX said:


> I think it’s funny they compare Tyrus to Flair and Race types only, but not to the guys between Shane Douglas and TNA or after TNA to Tim Storm.


Even during those times they managed to put the belt on guys like Dan ”The Beast" Severn, Hashimoto, Ogawa, Sabu, Blue Demon Jr, Kojima, Tenzan.


----------



## GreatJIm

famicommander said:


> 1. Lucha Underground put on great matches on a consistent basis. NWA put on garbage matches unless they had ROH talent doing the work for them. People didn't need to have known who Pentagon Jr, Fenix, or Prince Puma were beforehand to recognize their obvious greatness.
> 
> 2. In season 1 Lucha Underground had El Mesias (Ricky Banderas, Mil Muertes), Alberto Del Rio, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Vampiro, Jack Evans, Konnan, and a large amount of well known AAA and indie stars. Those are all guys that fans of WWE, WCW, TNA, and/or ROH would have known.
> 
> 3. I loved Lucha Underground, but in case you forgot, they're gone. As great as the show was for a brief time, it was a massive financial failure. The only reason NWA has outlasted it is because it costs a tiny fraction to produce, but either way, imitating Lucha Underground is probably not a great idea. Ask Court Bauer.


Here's what I meant by lucha underground making a blue print for small wrestling companies.

Have a small, well designed and planned out arena/studio near a large population center.
no cost in moving ring, cameras, staff, and other equipment.
can design the place to your liking to presentable on tv
can use arena/studio if needed for other uses such as wrestling/boxing school.
easy to get an audience. I understand that lucha didnt charge for tickets, but after season 1, they could have easily charged people for tickets.

Have a strong brand feel & look.
Created an iconic logo 
Have a clear vision, feel, and look
Create a cult environment 

Plan out your booking well in advance.
Reduces cost by knowing when and where talent is needed
Stories have a beginning and ending.
All your talent that you pay are being used and have clear goals.
Can plan out merchandising well in advance.
Can use pre taped segments
Can edit shows since they are not live

Focus on the weekly show.
Make each weekly show PPV worthy. Mostly wrestling on tv are informercials for their PPV. Lucha's treated each show as an episode that furthered the story arch.
Each show can have great wrestling (as you mentioned) to get wrestlers over.
Easier to invest in shows where stories can be followed at one place. For example, I don't have to buy a ppv to know what the conclusion of an episode.

Alberto & Morrison were the only stars that they had. You can debate about chavo but he was lower midcard in elsewhere. The rest where indie talent. Vampiro and Konnan had their following but were not wrestling. NWA had a decent amount of names when they started such as The Rock 'n' Roll Express, Eli Drake, James Storm, Thunder Rosa, Allison, Melina, Jazz, Aldis, Aaron Stevens, Chris Masters. I agree that they didn't have perhaps people as well known as alberto & morrison but these two weren't exactly the top draws elsewhere. Lucha did however use the talent that they had to put on great weekly shows and not infomercials to sell their ppv;s like the NWA.

In regards to lucha's financial situation. I was only talking about the blue print for putting on a small scale show. Lucha was treated as a tv show and did not fully take advantage of merchandising, selling tickets, and other revenue generating opportunities.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Outlaw91 said:


> Even during those times they managed to put the belt on guys like Dan ”The Beast" Severn, Hashimoto, Ogawa, Sabu, Blue Demon Jr, Kojima, Tenzan.


Ok, but only hardcore fans know who they are. I only of Sabu and Severn. I know Severn mostly from his UFC career and not pro wrestling.

I couldn’t pick those other guys out of a lineup.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> Even those guys you mentioned are not bad. Tim Storm was actuatlly very fitting though. He has a very old school vibe.
> 
> Yeah, The problem is across the board. There is no logic from everything. Why does NWA have 2 shows weekly when they can hardly fill a few hundred people per event? Why do both of them seem the same. Why are the theme songs insanely un matching to the attempt of the shows theme or the attempt at NWA being some classic brand. Why are all the wrestlers mismatched. They should be focusing on much less but more on quality and consistency.


I don’t have an issue with them having 2 shows, but I think they should have a different focus for each. NWAUSA should only be for young guys, IMO. This past weekends main event was Homicide vs someone from Wildcat. Of which, I had no idea they existed until Hard Times was announced. I skipped it. Have no interest in seeing Homicide in 2022 or someone from Wildcat wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> I don’t have an issue with them having 2 shows, but I think they should have a different focus for each. NWAUSA should only be for young guys, IMO. This past weekends main event was Homicide vs someone from Wildcat. Of which, I had no idea they existed until Hard Times was announced. I skipped it. Have no interest in seeing Homicide in 2022 or someone from Wildcat wrestling.


But this us what you get when you're tiny and have 2 shows a week. They sre so small. They creed to focus on quality, not Quantity


----------



## shandcraig

@ChupaVegasX well clearly we're not haters and simply had hopes and desires to love NWA. Otherwise we wouldn't even be here! Based of little changes I'm in hopes that AEW, NWA and Impact are all in for 20223 change. I had dream🤣


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> @ChupaVegasX well clearly we're not haters and simply had hopes and desires to love NWA. Otherwise we wouldn't even be here! Based of little changes I'm in hopes that AEW, NWA and Impact are all in for 20223 change. I had dream🤣


It was a good show. Just don’t think I will be watching too much longer.

Yeah, a lot of people just like to shit on stuff they don’t watch. I don’t understand that.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> It was a good show. Just don’t think I will be watching too much longer.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people just like to shit on stuff they don’t watch. I don’t understand that.


Me either. I shit on aew all the time but I watch. It was a better product year 1, why wouldn't I point this out. Most people agree the past year sucked, ironically the year punky is there. I think wwe is absolutely trash and way way way to over produced marvel vibe. I don't watch it for that reason and I don't bring it up or ever go in a wwe forum. If I don't watch I shouldn't be in the forum going on about it.


----------



## USAUSA1

I've seen the last two episodes of Power and they have been entertaining. I like the new reboot and they no longer rely on Aldis,Cardona. I like the dark feel of the show. 

Not saying Tyrus will be a good champion but the New direction feels more modern.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> I've seen the last two episodes of Power and they have been entertaining. I like the new reboot and they no longer rely on Aldis,Cardona. I like the dark feel of the show.
> 
> Not saying Tyrus will be a good champion but the New direction feels more modern.



I have mentioned that i feel they have been improving with some things very recently like better venue choices. I have been shitting on them for many reasons though as they continue to not make sense. But the fact that he is doing any change is always a plus for me. Tony does nothing to change or improve aew. I agee the darker look is better. I just hope they dont go back to the studio. They need to not film 2 shows, Its hurting the product.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> I have mentioned that i feel they have been improving with some things very recently like better venue choices. I have been shitting on them for many reasons though as they continue to not make sense. But the fact that he is doing any change is always a plus for me. Tony does nothing to change or improve aew. I agee the darker look is better. I just hope they dont go back to the studio. They need to not film 2 shows, Its hurting the product.


I am afraid that at some point here they will be going back to the studio because who knows how many episodes they were able to tape in LA. I think the next PPV is Crockett Cup in March unless I am missing on right at the beginning of the year. Really hope that I am wrong and they don't go back to GPB Studios. I also noticed that for 2 weeks in a row with Powerrr that we finally have entrances and entrance music. I really hope that they do stick with this. That barebones presentation has really hurt them badly.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I am afraid that at some point here they will be going back to the studio because who knows how many episodes they were able to tape in LA. I think the next PPV is Crockett Cup in March unless I am missing on right at the beginning of the year. Really hope that I am wrong and they don't go back to GPB Studios. I also noticed that for 2 weeks in a row with Powerrr that we finally have entrances and entrance music. I really hope that they do stick with this. That barebones presentation has really hurt them badly.


LA? The last set of tapings was at the hard times paper view in Is New Orleans.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> LA? The last set of tapings was at the hard times paper view in Is New Orleans.


Correct, LA = Louisiana. Guess I should of just said NO.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Correct, LA = Louisiana. Guess I should of just said NO.


sorry i didnt know, Canadian lol


----------



## shandcraig

We've been shitting on the product, but at the very least he's doing better eith venues. Clearly he knows now that studio isn't benefiting.

First live powerrr coming up In knoxville. I can't upload the photo from my phone for some reason


----------



## ChupaVegasX

The NWA is holding tapings this week. Since I didn’t see any ticket information posted publicly, 100% they’re being held at the studio in front of the same 50 people that are always there.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> The NWA is holding tapings this week. Since I didn’t see any ticket information posted publicly, 100% they’re being held at the studio in front of the same 50 people that are always there.


for sure but at least they have its first live powerrr on the road in January.


----------



## shandcraig

NWA mixed branding drives me nuts.

They really need to scrap usa and just focus on having 1 good show and build the promotion. Its madness to be this small and have 2 shows that feel the same.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Saw on FB that tickets for the live Powerrr went on sale and they’re hyping it with a Tyrus and Cardona contract signing for the next PPV…


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> NWA mixed branding drives me nuts.
> 
> They really need to scrap usa and just focus on having 1 good show and build the promotion. Its madness to be this small and have 2 shows that feel the same.


Yup and it looks like Powerrr is back in the studio setting with no music or entrances and 10 people in the audience. I think I’m about done with the NWA, Corgan just seems to be all over the place. The shows in New Orleans had some energy to them, but then when they go back to the studio it’s a damn joke.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> Yup and it looks like Powerrr is back in the studio setting with no music or entrances and 10 people in the audience. I think I’m about done with the NWA, Corgan just seems to be all over the place. The shows in New Orleans had some energy to them, but then when they go back to the studio it’s a damn joke.


Agree, the endless Inconsistency is not appealing. Branding is important and they just seem like a confusing mix. But I'll say I feel there is also many good things I see hea trying to do. But mixed with to many other things it's just odd.

The biggest thing that annoys me is how small they are but yet have 2 shows a week that are basically the same. Is just insane and makes no sense and the branding is generic


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I might watch this weeks episode of NWAUSA, but only because of the women on the show that I am a fan of.

The champion series sucked last year. I remember that Velvet Sky was on the team, but I don’t think she wrestled. Then wasn’t mentioned for a long time, then she gave the title shot to Angelina, who then didn’t want it for free and wrestled her opportunity away to another wrestler. Either Natalia or Kylinn, don’t remember.

What kind of crap are they going to come up with this year?


----------



## captainzombie

ChupaVegasX said:


> I might watch this weeks episode of NWAUSA, but only because of the women on the show that I am a fan of.
> 
> The champion series sucked last year. I remember that Velvet Sky was on the team, but I don’t think she wrestled. Then wasn’t mentioned for a long time, then she gave the title shot to Angelina, who then didn’t want it for free and wrestled her opportunity away to another wrestler. Either Natalia or Kylinn, don’t remember.
> 
> What kind of crap are they going to come up with this year?





shandcraig said:


> Agree, the endless Inconsistency is not appealing. Branding is important and they just seem like a confusing mix. But I'll say I feel there is also many good things I see hea trying to do. But mixed with to many other things it's just odd.
> 
> The biggest thing that annoys me is how small they are but yet have 2 shows a week that are basically the same. Is just insane and makes no sense and the branding is generic


I really wanted the NWA to succeed so it could give us another alternative. I had been one of their defenders here for awhile, but I just can't defend this crap anymore. It is a shame too because the have a pretty good roster even without any household names. I know what Craig keeps saying, this presentation is just a joke. We have tapings that are done the weekend of the PPV, so for a few weeks Powerrr and USA look one way. Then once those tapings are complete and we are back in the studio with no presentation what so ever. No entrances, no music, 10 people in the crowd and so forth. Not sure how Corgan thinks that this is going to sell people on the product.

The week before for NWA USA, they had a battle royal but it ended up being for Wildcat Wrestling. Don't get me wrong here, but while they are showcasing talent that is on both NWA and Wildcat....I don't care that Titus won to earn a shot at the Wildcat title.

Even though the live Powerrr is a good idea next month, if they do the same crap they are doing with this presentation people will just walk away. You will have a live Powerrr with all the bells and whistles and then when you go to tune in next week, its back to some weird crap with 10 fans in the audience.

I am even past my Tyrus as champ rant and could deal with it.

Not sure if you guys also ever watch NJPW Strong, but that show is a bit barebones too but nowhere near like Powerrr/USA. While they don't have a boatload of fans in the crowd either, it is enjoyable and has really turned out to be much better of a show then what it initially turned out to be. Even with Bushido having money that they can really dump in Strong, they are at least doing a better job presenting the product.

I know people are shitting on ROH and its new approach, but jesus, I'd rather put my money in that even though I said the $9.99 is a rip off than this goofy stuff that Corgan is doing.

Ugh, I don't normally rant like this on the forums and get bitter at others that do but here I am doing the same. LOL!


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> I really wanted the NWA to succeed so it could give us another alternative. I had been one of their defenders here for awhile, but I just can't defend this crap anymore. It is a shame too because the have a pretty good roster even without any household names. I know what Craig keeps saying, this presentation is just a joke. We have tapings that are done the weekend of the PPV, so for a few weeks Powerrr and USA look one way. Then once those tapings are complete and we are back in the studio with no presentation what so ever. No entrances, no music, 10 people in the crowd and so forth. Not sure how Corgan thinks that this is going to sell people on the product.
> 
> The week before for NWA USA, they had a battle royal but it ended up being for Wildcat Wrestling. Don't get me wrong here, but while they are showcasing talent that is on both NWA and Wildcat....I don't care that Titus won to earn a shot at the Wildcat title.
> 
> Even though the live Powerrr is a good idea next month, if they do the same crap they are doing with this presentation people will just walk away. You will have a live Powerrr with all the bells and whistles and then when you go to tune in next week, its back to some weird crap with 10 fans in the audience.
> 
> I am even past my Tyrus as champ rant and could deal with it.
> 
> Not sure if you guys also ever watch NJPW Strong, but that show is a bit barebones too but nowhere near like Powerrr/USA. While they don't have a boatload of fans in the crowd either, it is enjoyable and has really turned out to be much better of a show then what it initially turned out to be. Even with Bushido having money that they can really dump in Strong, they are at least doing a better job presenting the product.
> 
> I know people are shitting on ROH and its new approach, but jesus, I'd rather put my money in that even though I said the $9.99 is a rip off than this goofy stuff that Corgan is doing.
> 
> Ugh, I don't normally rant like this on the forums and get bitter at others that do but here I am doing the same. LOL!



And you know I'm not entirely against a studio, I'm just against that one. 20 people in the crowd absolutely kills it. They need a bigger studio. The guys a dam musician, he should have entrance music for them. Also, his current choices of show then songs don't match his brand attempt what so ever. 

But really they need to be consistent eith travel.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I have been a NWA fan since day 1, and a current All-Access subscriber, but I already canceled it and won’t be re-newing in January. If I decide to get back into it, I will just watch the YouTube versions. There’s too many older and no-name guys on there for my liking. Giving Wildcat guys time, just doesn’t make sense to me.

Even before they strapped up Tyrus, I was losing interest, now I would just rather watch something else.

Unlike you guys, I don’t mind the studio and I don’t mind not having entrance music. At least it’s different. The NWA can’t do what the WWE and AEW does, they have to be different.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> And you know I'm not entirely against a studio, I'm just against that one. 20 people in the crowd absolutely kills it. They need a bigger studio. The guys a dam musician, he should have entrance music for them. Also, his current choices of show then songs don't match his brand attempt what so ever.
> 
> But really they need to be consistent eith travel.


I am the same here. I am not against the studio feel at all, but they need to be consistent. Between the 10-20 people in the crowd, no entrances, and then the inconsistent look from show to show just throws things off.



ChupaVegasX said:


> I have been a NWA fan since day 1, and a current All-Access subscriber, but I already canceled it and won’t be re-newing in January. If I decide to get back into it, I will just watch the YouTube versions. There’s too many older and no-name guys on there for my liking. Giving Wildcat guys time, just doesn’t make sense to me.
> 
> Even before they strapped up Tyrus, I was losing interest, now I would just rather watch something else.
> 
> Unlike you guys, I don’t mind the studio and I don’t mind not having entrance music. At least it’s different. The NWA can’t do what the WWE and AEW does, they have to be different.


I let my sub expire earlier in the summer and then have just been catching NWA through YT and a few other ways. . 

The thing is that Billy does have access to music that he has rights to besides Smashing Pumpkins, so its not that hard for them to do a few things with the entrances. I grew up with the 80's NWA, and this is worse than that presentation wise in the studio.


----------



## shandcraig

We shall see how things go next year.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Looks like NWA's next PPV is coming to Tampa. I shall be going then.


----------



## shandcraig

This is the strangest company ever. Like who are they? Nutt said ? Looks like a logo and a name some tacky little indy promotion would use. Yet NWA is promoting legacy, histry, tradtion on its baner and part of its branding. This is not how you build a brand up. They dont stand out into any catagery. It just makes no sense.


----------



## captainzombie

shandcraig said:


> This is the strangest company ever. Like who are they? Nutt said ? Looks like a logo and a name some tacky little indy promotion would use. Yet NWA is promoting legacy, histry, tradtion on its baner and part of its branding. This is not how you build a brand up. They dont stand out into any catagery. It just makes no sense.


What kind of PPV name is "Nuff Said"? I feel like these are some later crud WCW PPV names. Why don't these owners/promoters come up with catchy PPV names that will have a long lasting impact on their brand vs. stupid shit like "Nuff Said" and "Alwayz Ready".

Honestly some of this is starting to be a big clown show.


----------



## shandcraig

captainzombie said:


> What kind of PPV name is "Nuff Said"? I feel like these are some later crud WCW PPV names. Why don't these owners/promoters come up with catchy PPV names that will have a long lasting impact on their brand vs. stupid shit like "Nuff Said" and "Alwayz Ready".
> 
> Honestly some of this is starting to be a big clown show.


absolutely agree, clown show. But even AEW is terrible. Full gear? revolution every fucking year? how does that make sense. Only recently they are trademarking better names.


----------



## USAUSA1

The shows have been decent since the last ppv. This era will be over shadow by Tyrus and the lack of so called big indy names but I appreciate them pushing guys like Clearwater and Cyon. 

Nuff Said is an Attitude Era type ppv name but ppv names have been corny for a long time now.


----------



## shandcraig

USAUSA1 said:


> The shows have been decent since the last ppv. This era will be over shadow by Tyrus and the lack of so called big indy names but I appreciate them pushing guys like Clearwater and Cyon.
> 
> Nuff Said is an Attitude Era type ppv name but ppv names have been corny for a long time now.



Its more so the inconsistance branding of this promotion. Its just all over the fucking map. One minute it acts like its a prestigous promotion. Has more classic classcy tradtional branding and names. Next minute it has Masquerade statues and branding. Next it has some neon green nuff said indy branding. NWA, who are we? Like they dont have any consistent idenity.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Its more so the inconsistance branding of this promotion. Its just all over the fucking map. One minute it acts like its a prestigous promotion. Has more classic classcy tradtional branding and names. Next minute it has Masquerade statues and branding. Next it has some neon green nuff said indy branding. NWA, who are we? Like they dont have any consistent idenity.


It is just curiosity, I don't have any intention to attack you in any way. It happened to see some of your posts recently and I have to ask you, do you consume some hard drugs on daily basis?


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> It is just curiosity, I don't have any intention to attack you in any way. It happened to see some of your posts recently and I have to ask you, do you consume some hard drugs on daily basis?


And what would bring you to that indication. Most of my posts are fairly average, Pretty similar to everyone else's.People respond agreeing often. So let's hear your ressons?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I just checked on ticket sales for the live Powerrr, not that great. Event also says “No Refunds”, not sure if that applies to a cancellation or not.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> And what would bring you to that indication. Most of my posts are fairly average, Pretty similar to everyone else's.People respond agreeing often. So let's hear your ressons?


Again, nothing against you or against people taking drugs. It was just legit curiosity based on the way you post, if you say it is fairly average then you make me even more curious.
So are you or aren't you? If you don't want to answer it's OK, I will not insist.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> Again, nothing against you or against people taking drugs. It was just legit curiosity based on the way you post, if you say it is fairly average then you make me even more curious.
> So are you or aren't you? If you don't want to answer it's OK, I will not insist.


Why can't you answer the question? I've never done drugs. Or are you just trolling for no reason. If you're not going to answer than carry on


----------



## shandcraig

Exactly, you got nothing @Outlaw91


----------



## ChupaVegasX

shandcraig said:


> Exactly, you got nothing @Outlaw91


Just ignore him. Probably never watches the NWA either.


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> Why can't you answer the question? I've never done drugs. Or are you just trolling for no reason. If you're not going to answer than carry on


I found most of your posts lately (I mean the ones that I happened to see, I'm not actively following you or something like that) pretty incoherent, like trying to express a lot of things at the same, I even saw some posts where people were confused because you quoted them. Also a lot of spelling mistakes for a native English speaker. I didn’t mean to offend you, I was just curious if you do drugs and I don't judge people for doing or not doing any kind of drugs. 



ChupaVegasX said:


> Just ignore him. Probably never watches the NWA either.


Who the fuck are you? Why did you get involved in this? What this has to do with watching or not watching NWA?


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> I found most of your posts lately (I mean the ones that I happened to see, I'm not actively following you or something like that) pretty incoherent, like trying to express a lot of things at the same, I even saw some posts where people were confused because you quoted them. Also a lot of spelling mistakes for a native English speaker. I didn’t mean to offend you, I was just curious if you do drugs and I don't judge people for doing or not doing any kind of drugs.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you? Why did you get involved in this? What this has to do with watching or not watching NWA?


 This proves you don't actually pay attention. Literally one of my past 6 posts started off By saying sorry to anyone that doesn't understand what i said below, life of a dyslexic. I often make posts fast well walking or busy doing something else. I don't give a fuck enough to sit down on a keyboard writing a perfect paragrah to serve you.

And actually who the fuck are you? You have no write to go off on him. He has all the write to get involved, it's an open chat and he actually contributes. And like you already said, what does this have to do with nwa? Exactly little guy.


Are we clear? Or do you need anything else to feel good about yourself? You don't like how I type? That's to fucking bad. 

Congratulations on not contributing in here at all. Instead focusing on how someone puts a sentence together


----------



## Outlaw91

shandcraig said:


> This proves you don't actually pay attention. Literally one of my past 6 posts started off By saying sorry to anyone that doesn't understand what i said below, life of a dyslexic. I often make posts fast well walking or busy doing something else. I don't give a fuck enough to sit down on a keyboard writing a perfect paragrah to serve you.
> 
> And actually who the fuck are you? You have no write to go off on him. He has all the write to get involved, it's an open chat and he actually contributes. And like you already said, what does this have to do with nwa? Exactly little guy.
> 
> 
> Are we clear? Or do you need anything else to feel good about yourself? You don't like how I type? That's to fucking bad.
> 
> Congratulations on not contributing in here at all. Instead focusing on how someone puts a sentence together


I didn’t know you have any kind of issues, as I said I don't actively follow you around the forum and it is not like you have that as a warning wrote in your member status or signature. 
My question was legit because I know people with similar writing style but they are just messing around when they do drugs. I was just amused, that's why I asked you and not because I wanted to laugh about your problems. If I knew about it I wouldn’t have asked you in the first place. 
Anyway, I am still apologizing to you and if you accept it or still prefer to be mad when I had no idea about it, it is your choice. 
I am sorry, I didn't know about your problem.


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> I didn’t know you have any kind of issues, as I said I don't actively follow you around the forum and it is not like you have that as a warning wrote in your member status or signature.
> My question was legit because I know people with similar writing style but they are just messing around when they do drugs. I was just amused, that's why I asked you and not because I wanted to laugh about your problems. If I knew about it I wouldn’t have asked you in the first place.
> Anyway, I am still apologizing to you and if you accept it or still prefer to be mad when I had no idea about it, it is your choice.
> I am sorry, I didn't know about your problem.



I don't have problems, thank you very much


----------



## ChupaVegasX

NWA All Access has been canceled. PPVs are now stand alone buys only. YouTube will get Powerrr at 6:05 on Tuesdays now.
“Making the switch to having the world be able to watch NWA Powerrr at the same time is essential to our growth strategy going forward.” Said WPC


----------



## captainzombie

ChupaVegasX said:


> NWA All Access has been canceled. PPVs are now stand alone buys only. YouTube will get Powerrr at 6:05 on Tuesdays now.
> “Making the switch to having the world be able to watch NWA Powerrr at the same time is essential to our growth strategy going forward.” Said WPC


I guess that NWA All Access didn't bring in the money they were hoping for. Plus it doesn't help that they placed Powerrr behind a paywall, I remember how angry it got fans when this was announced.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

captainzombie said:


> I guess that NWA All Access didn't bring in the money they were hoping for. Plus it doesn't help that they placed Powerrr behind a paywall, I remember how angry it got fans when this was announced.


Well, it was behind a paywall, but you could still watch for free 3 days later. AEW and WWE require cable subs to watch their programming, which is more expensive monthly than the All Access Sub, if you couldn’t wait 3 days.

I guess they realized giving the PPVs away for “free” hurt, but since there are no financials or sub numbers for any of their stuff, it’s just pure speculation.

I haven’t watched anything in awhile, and the “season” of Powerrr is ending tonight, but they have 4 weeks of programming to do supply before the live Powerrr.


----------



## Outlaw91

The last few shows were pretty enjoyable, the ones in the studio with the Championship Series taking place. The matches were decent and also the promos.
Since they canceled All Access I hope they won't charge again 50% more than AEW is charging for their PPVs.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Outlaw91 said:


> The last few shows were pretty enjoyable, the ones in the studio with the Championship Series taking place. The matches were decent and also the promos.
> Since they canceled All Access I hope they won't charge again 50% more than AEW is charging for their PPVs.


AEW PPVs are $40. NWA PPVs have never been more than that.


----------



## Outlaw91

ChupaVegasX said:


> AEW PPVs are $40. NWA PPVs have never been more than that.


Prices on FITE are different depending where you live. I bought AEW PPVs with 100 RON (20 dollars) and NWA PPVs with 150 RON (30 dollars).


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Outlaw91 said:


> Prices on FITE are different depending where you live. I bought AEW PPVs with 100 RON (20 dollars) and NWA PPVs with 150 RON (30 dollars).


Oh, in the US, NWA PPVs are cheaper than AEW and are available through different services


----------



## Outlaw91

ChupaVegasX said:


> Oh, in the US, NWA PPVs are cheaper than AEW and are available through different services


I only buy from FITE and I live in Romania. The general prices are usually OK and you also got credit in return but I've always had to pay more for NWA PPVs. I have no idea what's their global strategy.


----------



## shandcraig

NWA needs a serious overhaul of its direction. This was a good move as nwa needs a serious overhaul and providing its weekly show on a free platform is a good start. They give zero reason for anyone to wanna pay for the service. Make changes to your product and work on growth!

Anyone around the world can access it on youtube. Keeping the ppvs on fite is smart.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Tuesday’s episode of Powerrr has 30k views. I just turned on Impact’s BTI that was released last night and it already has 68k views.

Not sure what their goal is. Or if being on just YouTube is profitable. I think Billy said that wasn’t the case when they did the FITE deal. I guess whatever deal he has is always the best.


----------



## Outlaw91

This has been announced for some time but I don't think it has been discussed here.
While I have a pretty bad opinion about AAA and the way they do business I think it certainly won't hurt NWA, even could bring some eyes on the product. I guess Blue Demon Jr will be involved since he is a former NWA Worlds champion of the modern era and he was even presented as a one of their legends at the NWA 70 PPV. Also La Rebellion, Bestia666 and Mecha Wolf, are the current NWA Tag champs and making appearances for AAA. If booked well this could help.









NWA vs. AAA Advertised For March 4 As Part Of Smashing Pumpkins Concert | Fightful News


Billy Corgan bringing the NWA on tour.




www.fightful.com






Edit:

I think this could be good, especially if it's made in 10 Pounds of Gold series style. I also hope they can get good footage since WWE bought almost everything.









New Interview Series 'NWA Presents' To Debut On 1/10


The National Wrestling Alliance continues to expand its content library with the upcoming premiere of NWA Presents on January 10.




www.wrestlezone.com


----------



## shandcraig

Outlaw91 said:


> This has been announced for some time but I don't think it has been discussed here.
> While I have a pretty bad opinion about AAA and the way they do business I think it certainly won't hurt NWA, even could bring some eyes on the product. I guess Blue Demon Jr will be involved since he is a former NWA Worlds champion of the modern era and he was even presented as a one of their legends at the NWA 70 PPV. Also La Rebellion, Bestia666 and Mecha Wolf, are the current NWA Tag champs and making appearances for AAA. If booked well this could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWA vs. AAA Advertised For March 4 As Part Of Smashing Pumpkins Concert | Fightful News
> 
> 
> Billy Corgan bringing the NWA on tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think this could be good, especially if it's made in 10 Pounds of Gold series style. I also hope they can get good footage since WWE bought almost everything. I'm game for NWA presents, There is endless things they could do with that. I said before but it feels 2023 is the year many promotions are trying to bring change. Seems nwa wants to try many things this year. Looking forward to its live Powerrr followed by tapings there. Its much needed.
> 
> 
> I'm game for NWA Presents, Could be endless things they could do with that. As i mentioned before, I feel 2023 is a year of many promotions to finally try to make some change. It does seem like nwa is trying to do different stuff. Looking forward to its next road ppv followed by the first live Powerrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Interview Series 'NWA Presents' To Debut On 1/10
> 
> 
> The National Wrestling Alliance continues to expand its content library with the upcoming premiere of NWA Presents on January 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlezone.com


man, 10 pounds of gold needs to come back. The problem is all that was good from NWA when billy first bought it was because of Dave, But he fired him over something that never was proven true.

Also like that they are going more in the black and white look.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

So 4 weeks of interviews is going to help grow them? Austin Idol and Dr Tom? Really, why isn’t Tyrus the first?

The longer you go without decent programming, the more people will forget and realize they don’t need your stuff in their life. They will find other things to fill their time. Only the most hardcore of NWA fans are pumped up about the live Powerrr in 4 weeks.


----------



## shandcraig

ChupaVegasX said:


> So 4 weeks of interviews is going to help grow them? Austin Idol and Dr Tom? Really, why isn’t Tyrus the first?
> 
> The longer you go without decent programming, the more people will forget and realize they don’t need your stuff in their life. They will find other things to fill their time. Only the most hardcore of NWA fans are pumped up about the live Powerrr in 4 weeks.



Billy is obsessed with quantity over quality. Im down for nwa presents though. Its not a bad thing but all he needs to do is stop focusing on everything else and focus on just his dam show. But hey he has 2 shows as is LOL.


----------



## shandcraig

lol so everyone was talking about nwa on instagram and i said the nwa had no idenity. Aron stevens messaged me saying i was dead wrong. Was him as he had the blue check. I kinda feel bad because im sure hes passionate about working there and im glad he is. I actually really like him and think hes really talented and entertaining. I did not respond to further make anything of it. I would like for someone to tell me exactly what nwas identity is? Impact wrestling and aew. Even wwe has no idenity other than simply its past. These modern promotions seem to have lost this element that made each promotion once. NWA is not the worst thing ever, They just have this epic chance to take all the good about the old aspect of it and make it good with a modern twist.Instead they are using a small percent of the good and blending it with cheesy.


----------

